#launchpad 2005-07-04
<Treenaks> hi
<Treenaks> what's " Dutch, Middle (ca. 1050-1350) " doing in my Preferred Languages list?
<jamesh> Treenaks: is it listed in any of the other boxes on the right on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/ ?
<Treenaks> jamesh: not by default I think
<Treenaks> let me see
<Treenaks> no
<jamesh> Treenaks: I mean, is it listed in the "languages in Countryname" or "your browser languages" boxes
<Treenaks> jamesh: no
<Treenaks> jamesh: though "Dutch" is listed as both "Dutch" and "Dutch (Netherlands)"
<Treenaks> (there's a Dutch (Belgium), which is supposed to be 99% identical, except for some expressions)
<jamesh> Treenaks: the default language selection is based on your IP address (using GeoIP data) and browser language preferences
<Treenaks> jamesh: they're right, I just don't understand why Dutch is split up like that
<Treenaks> jamesh: it isn't in most upstream packages
<carlos> Treenaks, because one is related to your country and the other is country 'agnostic'
<jamesh> Treenaks: if there are both "Dutch" and "Dutch (Netherlands)" translations for an app, ones from the country specific message catalog get picked in preference to the plain "Dutch" ones
<Treenaks> jamesh: ok, it might be good to specify that on the "Select your preferred languages" page, so translators choose the right one
<carlos> Treenaks, jamesh, : Usually, if there are translations for both, it's because an UI bug we had in Rosetta. We are going to implemente a way to merge both
<Treenaks> ?
<carlos> Treenaks, hmm, yeah, a small text explaining that would be a good idea, could you file a bug report about it at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/rosetta/+bugs ?
<jamesh> Treenaks: by having both the generic and specifc languages selected, it'll make sure you get offered a PO file whether the app has "Dutch" translations or "Dutch (Netherlands)" too.
<daf> you shouldn't be seeing "Dutch (Netherlands)"
<carlos> jamesh, but by default it makes no sense to have Dutch (Netherlands)
<carlos> jamesh, because translations will not be shared with other countries that also speak Dutch
<JanC> "dutch, middle" does make even less sense
<jamesh> carlos: so is there no sense in having en_GB? :)
<JanC> as nobody speaks it since about 1350 :-P
<carlos> jamesh, that's a corner case ;-)
<carlos> JanC, well, we have it, if someone wants to translate into it... :-P
<carlos> JanC, which country code is it?
<carlos> sorry
<Treenaks> carlos: nl
<carlos> JanC, which language code is it?
<jamesh> JanC: It probably has about as many speakers as Klingon
<JanC> no idea, Treenaks says he sees it
<carlos> :-P
<jamesh> "dum"
<JanC> in his default preferred languages list
<Treenaks> carlos: Dutch is nl_NL and nl_BE, but I've never seen separate translations for those
<Treenaks> daf: I see "Dutch (Netherlands)" in the "Select your preferred languages" screen and in the "Languages in netherlands" box
<daf> hmm, it's a bug
<carlos> Treenaks, both are Dutch
<jamesh> Treenaks: some of the languages in the preferred languages list are probably there because of non-translation related locale data is stored for them
<carlos> Treenaks, but one is talked in Netherlands and the other in Belgium? (not sure if that's the country name in english)
<jamesh> e.g. LC_MONEY, etc
<carlos> Treenaks, both are Dutch, right, and thus, you should translate into Dutch
<carlos> Treenaks, but there are sometimes, as jamesh says that you need to translate it for an especific country
<Treenaks> carlos: nl_BE is spoken in Belgium, and nl_NL is spoken in the Netherlands, but both are Dutch, and I've never seen separate translations
<carlos> Treenaks, then just translate into Dutch
<carlos> Treenaks, is the same with es_ES, es_MX, es_CL, etc...
<carlos> Treenaks, we only use 'es'
<Treenaks> carlos: and en_US/en_GB/etc
<Treenaks> I guess
<carlos> not really
<carlos> in that case
<carlos> en_GB does some updates
<carlos> like change color by colour
<carlos> Treenaks, that's what I said about  changes applied only to one country
<jamesh> carlos: at least we aren't listing en@quot and en@boldquot ...
<carlos> jamesh, not yet :-P
<carlos> jamesh, but the variants will appear if they exists
<carlos> when we add support to them
<jamesh> carlos: those two are useless variants introduced by the gettext maintainer, unless I'm mistaken
<carlos> Treenaks, anyway, your point is valid, please file a bug and we will try to clarify it a bit in the language chooser
<Treenaks> carlos: ok
<carlos> jamesh, those should not be stored into the sources as are autogenerated files
<jamesh> carlos: they are handled by a sed script, that converts straight quotes in msgids to UTF-8 curly quotes in the msgstrs
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, I know ;-)
<jamesh> carlos: the boldquot one seems particularly useless for modern graphical apps -- it makes the quotes bold using terminal escape codes
<carlos> jamesh, well, it's the maintainer who decides if those .po files should be generated or not
<carlos> for instnace, we are not using them with GNOME 
#launchpad 2005-07-05
<Burgundavia> if I create a MOTUgames group, can it be a subset of the MOTU group?
<Burgundavia> should I have permissions for:
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntumembers/+members/+add
<Burgundavia> on this page:
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntumembers/+members
<Burgundavia> add a new member should not be shown if you don't have permissions
<Burgundavia> someone want to add smeg to malone?
<apollo2011> I am trying to add a bug for the smeg package and anything I type in the Title form comes back as Invalid Value
#launchpad 2005-07-07
<kiko> yo yo
<sivang> hey kiko, 'sup ??
<jeroen_> Hello! I have some problems with Launchpad
<jeroen_> It's really slow, and it uses Javascript
<jeroen_> oh, and, when I'm at a bug page
<jeroen_> like https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/514
<jeroen_> and click the 'bugs' in  "Launchpad  malone  bugs  514" at the top, I get a 404, I should get an index of all bugs (which was expected)
<tothoneos> hello everybody
<tothoneos> i am interested in taking part in the translation of SchoolTool in the greek language
<tothoneos> who can help meQ
<tothoneos> who can help me?
<jeroen_> Greek people, Rosetta people
<tothoneos> could yoy be more specific
<tothoneos> could you be more specific?
<jeroen_> Well, other people who speak Greek, and English
<jeroen_> and maybe people who've worked with Rosetta (the translation tool)
<jeroen_> or you could read a manual about Rosetta
#launchpad 2005-07-09
<mdke> hi there any launchpad types around right now?
<mdke> my problem is the following
<mdke> i have a number of email addresses registered under my lp account. One is set as my contact address, however my wiki subscriptions go to a different address, and I wish them to go to my contact address!
<lifeless> mdke: mmm
<lifeless> mdke: I think you should file a bug for that
<mdke> okies
<mdke> lifeless, ok filed as 1220
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> spiv, the guy that wrote the moin integration is on leave just now
<lifeless> I don't know if anyone else will pick it up before he comes back or not
<mdke> moin integration?
* mdke looks for channel logs
<lifeless> mdke: the wiki <-> launchpad linkage
<mdke> the auth linkage?
<lifeless> yah
<mdke> ah
<mdke> it would be pretty cool to have the ability to register when on the wiki too
<mdke> i hear a lot of people who can't find how to register to post on the wiki (admittedly due to a lack of instructions on the wiki page, but still)
<lifeless> yes, I hear that that is on the todo list
<mdke> oh great
<lifeless> (better instructions and a link)
<mdke> oh yes that definitely is
<SteveA> sabdfl: no reason at all
<sabdfl> :-)
<sabdfl> daf: those two projects were ddtp-ubuntu and?
<daf> sabdfl: drupal
<sabdfl> daf: ddtp-ubuntu seems OK
<sabdfl> there is only one productrelease
<sabdfl> maybe the query i gave you was borked?
<daf> could be
<daf> or maybe a difference between staging and production?
<sabdfl> i'm looking at production
<sabdfl> staging could only have less data
<daf> I have to go and talk to the estate agents for a bit
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1204 - add +sourceadmin links to product page for buttsource team (patch-1998: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<daf> sabdfl: looked more closely at the staging data
<daf> sabdfl: looks like drupal has 6 product series, with 1 potemplate on each
<daf> 6 series is a lot, maybe they got confused
<daf> same for ddtp-ubuntu
<daf> 4 series
<daf> right, back later
<sabdfl> daf: i dont think that's the case
<daf> doh!
<daf> I was reading those columns the wrong way around
<sabdfl> they are all the same series
<sabdfl> so we are ok
<daf> 6 po templates on drupal's product series 178
<daf> 4 po templates on ddtp-ubuntu's series 3964
<daf> (names 'main' and 'ubuntu' respectively)
<sabdfl> so as long as the query didn't hide other problematic products, we should be ok
<sabdfl> stub will get us a definitive answer shortly
<sabdfl> i've fixed the issues bjornt raised, just running tests now
<sabdfl> if it looks good, i'll land it shortly
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=Steve]  translation groups browser code cleanup (patch-1999: daf@canonical.com)
<stub> sabdfl: There are only two
<stub>  ddtp-ubuntu | ubuntu
<stub>  drupal      | main
<stub> (product.name | productseries.name )
<morgs> sabdfl, daf, stub: ddtp-ubuntu is mvo's product for translating ubuntu stuff not imported into LP yet...
<morgs> We had a discussion about 2 weeks ago about how to mangle^Wstructure the product / series / release so that he could represent ubuntu -> breezy -> main and ubuntu -> breezy -> universe etc.
<morgs> So if the structure is wrong, please suggest to mvo how it should be set up..
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  use higher-level Librarian API in POFile DB code (patch-2000: daf@canonical.com)
<lifeless> wooo
<lifeless> daf gets patch 2L
<SteveA> WARNING: patch log robert.collins@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0--patch-169 has been deleted from tree /scratch/dists/launchpad.
<SteveA> The best merge point may not be chosen
<SteveA> lifeless: any idea what that's about?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, its considering that as a base for the merge, but it can tell that its not present - which is correct
<lifeless> so its telling you about that so that if you get a weird merge, you know
<SteveA> i see, i think
<SteveA> i was confused seeing a message about buildbot for an operation on the launchpad tree
<lifeless> we joined the trees to move the importd code across
<lifeless> but its not a full merge which is why that warning is appearing
<SteveA> okay, that makes sense
<SteveA> magic crowbar merging
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> BjornT: hello
<SteveA> BjornT: i got a test failure on xx-upstream-bug-task-listing-submitted-by-me.txt, which i can't reproduce running that test in isolation. 
<SteveA> the error was a re-ordering of results.
<SteveA> i wonder if there's some query that should have an orderby that doesn't have on.
<SteveA> i also get an error with 40-private-upstream-bug-not-visible-to-nonsubscriber-user.txt
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, i'll take a look at it
<SteveA> reproducable by running python test.py -f canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_pages
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add a menus debug page on +debug-menus. (patch-2001: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<daf> salgado: did what Steve said answer your question?
<salgado> daf, yep. :)
<daf> ok :)
<daf> where's kiko today?
<SteveA> daf: latest merge into RF will be useful information to diagnose menus problems.
<daf> excellent!
<SteveA> it is probably sufficient information for me to fix menus problems, on its own.
<daf> is there a fix for the problem I found this morning?
<SteveA> i'm working on that
<SteveA> i need to break for lunch very shortly
<daf> ok
<daf> I need to go back out shortly
<Keybuk> what's this one?
<SteveA> hi scott
<SteveA> this is where we're discussing things now
<Keybuk> is launchpad-dev going?
<SteveA> we'll see how it goes here for a week or so
<SteveA> if it works well with just the one channel, we'll stick with that
<jamesh> sabdfl: review sent
<sabdfl> jamesh: thanks, you're a star, is it a train smash?
<BjornT> SteveA: the tests pass for me, but i think i know what's wrong. in BugTask.search we need to make sure that id is always present in the orderBy parameter. i'll fix it.
<BjornT> s/BugTask/BugTaskSet/
<jamesh> sabdfl: there were a number of issues I noticed.  Probably not much more than I'd expect for a diff that size
<sabdfl> daf: did stub come up with any surprises on the productseries / release / potemplate thing?
<sabdfl> jamesh: ok, thanks, i'll try land it today
<lifeless> sabdfl: btw, the CIA guy is starting at vmware the week after the baz sprint, hes to busy to come as hes moving house
<daf> sabdfl: he said:
<daf> 12:42:30 <stub> sabdfl: There are only two
<daf> 12:42:32 <stub>  ddtp-ubuntu | ubuntu
<daf> 12:42:32 <stub>  drupal      | main
<daf> 12:42:46 <stub> (product.name | productseries.name )
<daf> so, no suprises
<daf> salgado: where's kiko?
<lifeless> sabdfl: also, aaron bentley can't come, nor can John Meinel - work and presenting a phd respectively.
<lifeless> sabdfl: I'd like to invite Matthieu Moy who is doing a lot of UI work for baz, and patch merging - is that ok.
<daf> Matthieu seems to be doing a ton of stuff recently
<SteveA> BjornT: great.  do you know if there was any warning indicating there would be a problem?
<kiko> me
<kiko> what's up?
<SteveA> yo kiko, dude
<daf> it's the kiko
<lifeless> kicking it with kiko
<kiko> omg it's the #launchpad gang
<SteveA> i'm about to [trival]  in an improvement to the fascist to make it less ugly when complaining
<daf> kiko: didja get my mail from yesterday?
<jamesh> kiko: see the new pending-reviews page?
<kiko> daf, I should have -- which one?
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, looks neat!
<daf> kiko: the pyflakes harness
<kiko> jamesh, the "%d conflicts" text is wrapping oddly though
<kiko> daf, ah, sure did -- we look pretty bad eh? :)
<jamesh> kiko: just make your browser window a bit wider :)
<daf> kiko: yup :)
<SteveA> nbsp ?
<daf> kiko: well, the import * ones are mostly ok, I think
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  That would probably work
<daf> kiko: but the undefined names are red flags
<daf> kiko: and the 750-odd unused imports aren't too good
<kiko> jamesh, I can't, it's overflowing into my desk :)
<kiko> debonzi, ping?
<debonzi> kiko, pong
<daf> jamesh: or just put the number there, with "Status (conflicts)" in the header
<daf> jamesh: and "merge (3)" in the body
<kiko> debonzi, did you take care of the stuff I asked you about on friday?
<SteveA> daf: import * is okay only when what you're importing from provides an __all__
<daf> or make a separate column for conflicts
<jamesh> daf: sounds reasonable
<daf> SteveA: yes -- unfortunately, pyflakes doesn't distinguish yet
<SteveA> daf: there's an approved merge from andrew that makes the fascist complain about that in our code
<debonzi> kiko, nop yet... I intend to do that today
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1203: add FTP release root details to +sourceadmin (patch-2002: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<kiko> debonzi, please do
<daf> SteveA: yeah, I saw it
<SteveA> daf: i'll merge that sometime soon
<daf> great
<SteveA> seeing as i'm just about to trivial-in a conflict to it
<debonzi> kiko, yep
<BjornT> SteveA: i don't think there are any warnings for these kind of problems. maybe there should be a warning if you order by only non-unique columns?
<kiko> lifeless, are you around to hep me fix any issues with merging? :)
<lifeless> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> will try shortly
<lifeless> kiko: though it is 11, I will be retiring soonish
<SteveA> BjornT: can you file a bug on that and assign it to andrew?
<SteveA> he can look into it when he gets back from vacation
<BjornT> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks
<lifeless> sabdfl: ping
<sabdfl> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> sabdfl: did you see my comments about attendees for brazil ?
<lifeless> sabdfl: 17 minutes up in your scrollback
<sabdfl> lifeless: is he involved with both baz and baz-ng?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1227 filed on product The Launchpad by Bjorn Tillenius: Ordering by only non-unique columns should produce a warning.
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1227
<lifeless> yes, with a bias to the baz codebase
<lifeless> active on the bzr list
<lifeless> sabdfl: ^^^
<sabdfl> lifeless: perfect
<sabdfl> will need to get cracking on a visa, probably
<sabdfl> where is he coming from?
<lifeless> sabdfl: yup, I'll email him right this minute
<sabdfl> cool
<lifeless> france
<lifeless> at least, thats his email domain - .fr
<kiko> he won't need a visa then
<kiko> he will need accomodation and transport sorted out, though
<lifeless> email sent
<kiko> mpt?
<lifeless> kiko: can you talk with ddaa/jblack/keybuk if you have a merge problem
<lifeless> 11:30 - sleep time
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Remove DOAP from pagetitles (patch-2003)
<kiko> lifeless, the problem is that merge trouble will be PQM-related
<kiko> I've been waiting for 20m for a star-merge
<mpt> kiko!
<mpt> kiko, who's Juliana Godinho?
<Keybuk> it's worth noting that if your merge problem is huge numbers of conflicts/problems, it's likely that mesh-merge broke -- sometimes "merge --star-merge" (which is what PQM still does, iirc) works
<kiko> lifeless, can you at least double-check if my setup on your side looks okay?
<kiko> mpt, no idea -- why?
<mpt> kiko: She wants to be my Orkut friend and she's from Sao Paulo, so I assumed it was your doing
<kiko> mpt, sabdfl, BjornT: I think if we are to keep the bugtask and bug pages separate (not go with the context-sensitive pages) then I think we should start using the Task word in the UI and using that in our documentation.
<lifeless> kiko: its building a merge for stub at the moment
<kiko> mpt, following that rationale I think it should be Task Notes or Task Whiteboard
<kiko> it has nothing to do with status
<lifeless> kiko: was 23:23 < dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Remove DOAP from pagetitles (patch-2003)
<lifeless> meant to be yours ?
<mpt> kiko: It's to do with status 80~90% of the time
<mpt> well, perhaps that's a bit presumptuous of me
<sabdfl> kiko: i'll make some further planned tweaks, then let's see if you're happier
<mpt> but it'll be about that once keywords are implemented
<kiko> lifeless, nope.
<sabdfl> mpt: is she hot?
<kiko> lifeless, I won't keep you -- just pray that PQM will work for me
<lifeless> kiko: ok, night
<kiko> mpt, what is presumptuous is thinking that people will associate "Status" with the current situation of the task.
<mpt> sabdfl: yeah, but a bit young, even for me
<kiko> saying Task Notes or Task Whiteboard helps also associate the information with the task
<kiko> which is a good thing since the content there isn't posted anywhere
<kiko> (and I think that's a pretty confusing thing)
<mpt> what do you mean by "posted anywhere"?
<lifeless> night all
<kiko> mpt, emailed?
<kiko> oh, it is actually
<mpt> yes
<kiko> mpt, your rename didn't change the mail notification for "explanation of status"
<kiko> so now the label in the web UI and email differ
<mpt> kiko: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/677
<mpt> arg, I thought I changed all occurrences
<mpt> maybe I was just looking in templates/
<mpt> I'll fix that
<kiko> mpt, read the description of that bug
<kiko> mpt, that bug is arguing for a bug summary
<kiko> which we already have!
<mpt> er, no it's not ...
<kiko> it /is/
<mpt> "Fix has been backported from CVS and pending for 6.8.2-11; in the meantime, http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/radeon_drv.o fixes it" is no way a bug summary
<kiko> Currently, if I were to look at a complicated X bug, I'd have to look through about a bajillion comments, some of which may or may not be relevant, to find what's currently going on.
<kiko> -- danielst
<mpt> It's talking about the *status* of the bug in a particular place
<kiko> mpt, that's not the use case the reporter described in the bug description.
<kiko> well
<kiko> I see your point
<kiko> but there are (unfortunately) two different things -- the status of the bug, which evolves over time, and the status of the task, which also evolves
<mpt> A summary of the bug is "The cursor goes flickery on a secondary monitor with a Radeon driver."
<kiko> by "status of the bug" I perhaps mean "diagnosis of the bug".
<kiko> yes
<kiko> right
<kiko> and that in many cases evolves
<kiko> it may have started out as
<mpt> Yes, which is why it's editable :-)
<kiko> ""The X pointer goes flickery"
<mpt> though people used to other bug trackers won't do that as often as they should
<kiko> right
<kiko> right
<kiko> at any rate, that bug is now double-fixed.
<mpt> true enough
<SteveA> hi bradb 
<bradb> hey SteveA 
<kiko> sabdfl, okay, but if we are to segregate the task and the bug completely, then we need to have a name to call the former, and Task is as good as any.
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm going to land my branch of (partially experimental) malone changes; you let me know what you thought and we can tweak or revert parts
<salgado> mpt, around?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  linkreport.py tweaks (patch-2004: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> daf: i've fixed the menus bug you reported.  i need to do a little rearranging of the tests before i commit it.
<daf> ok
<daf> just let me know when I can merge
<mpt> salgado: barely
<salgado> SteveA, how do I get the index of the item I'm iterating on, inside a tal:repeat?
<salgado> mpt, nevermind, I already sorted out the problem I had
<mpt> k
<SteveA> salgado: for future reference, http://www.devshed.com/c/a/Zope/ZPT-Basics-part-3/1/
<SteveA> repeat/thing_you_are_iterating_on/index
<kiko> Kinnison, cprov: how's the buildd merging coming along?
<Kinnison> kiko: I was going to catch up with cprov at 15:30 my time
<cprov> kiko: 75% done
<SteveA> http://www.owlfish.com/software/simpleTAL/tal-guide.html
<Kinnison> kiko: but there's an answer for you in the meantime :-)
<SteveA> simpleTAL does not fully comply with the TAL / TALES specification
<kiko> bradb, sabdfl: weren't we going to nuke the /malone in /malone/bugs -- ?
<SteveA> but, the reference for the 'repeat' variable is correct
<cprov> kiko: I'm finishing gpg-ng review too
<kiko> okay cool
<bradb> kiko: i don't know.
<salgado> SteveA, great. thank you ;)
<kiko> sabdfl?
<bradb> kiko: but if MaloneFrontPages has anything to say about it, then that may be the direction in which we're heading
<bradb> and i was planning to work on that right after the FBN code response/merge is complete (hopefully this morning)
<kiko>  sabdfl, is there not a way of constructing a link to a remote bug for a watch?!
<SteveA> how do i remove a lock on a revision in my mirror on chinstrap?
<Kinnison> SteveA: baz lock-revision -b sftp:/......
* bradb wonders if the canonical URL infrastructure would know how to cope with bug watches
<bradb> if not, it probably should
<sabdfl> kiko: yes, there is, BugWatch.url (but it's in debbugssync, which just got reviewed and which i hope to land today)
<bradb> SteveA: are canonical URLs "scriptable" at all? given an object for which there is a canonical URL, can i write an arbitrary little bit of code in some little black box somewhere to calculate the canonical URL in my own way (e.g. for external bug watches)?
<sabdfl> bradb: canonical_url gives the url INSIDE LP
<sabdfl> you;ll need something else to link to the bug outside
<bradb> ah, ok
<sabdfl> BugWatch.url is in debbugssync, landing today
<bradb> makes sense
<sabdfl> bradb, SteveA: is there a fix in RF for that bug ordering issue? i'm seeing it too
<SteveA> bjorn is on it
<SteveA> BjornT: ?
<sabdfl> will it not show up on chinstrap? if so, i could land immediately
<SteveA> sabdfl: feeling lucky?
<SteveA> give it a try...
<kiko> ah
<BjornT> SteveA: i haven't started yet with it, but i'll do it now
* kiko cries
<sabdfl> Keybuk: have you landed hct-enable yet?
<Keybuk> hasn't been approved yet
<Keybuk> just spoke with jamesh about that, not 5 minutes ago, in fac t
<Keybuk> apparently your debbugs branch had it merged in?
<jamesh> sabdfl: your branch includes half the patches in Keybuk's branch.  I was thinking it would be better to get one merged in before reviewing the other, so I don't get you both fixing the same problems in different ways and creating conflicts
<bradb> SteveA, kiko: does this mean the ML is public now too?
<kiko> not yet AFAIK, but that was the intention.
<bradb> interesting
<bradb> and the wikis?
<bradb> (er, at least the LP wiki?)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1228 filed on product Sympa by Olivier Salan: Empty msgstr entries replaced with 24 white spaces
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1228
<kiko> bradb, the intention was the LP wiki moving into the new public wiki
<bradb> whoa, cool
<jamesh> the reviews mailing list archives are public (but not advertised)
<bradb> was that intentiona? :)
<bradb> intentional, even
<kiko> not sure.
<jamesh> probably not
<sabdfl> SteveA: did you create an archive called  steve.alexander@canonical.com--z8 ?
<sabdfl> Keybuk: yes, i merged it in because it was small, and i expected it to be landed last week
<sabdfl> so i wanted to get a head start on resolving any conflicts
<sabdfl> if i hand a branch off to you, please don't let it sit out there
<Keybuk> I haven't been
<sabdfl> i handed it off to you a week ago
<Keybuk> yes, and I put it up for review immediately
<Keybuk> and have been merging your changes from there
<Keybuk> and resolving conflicts with rocketfuel
<Keybuk> and I've nagged daily about getting branches, including that one, reviewed
<Keybuk> I've even spoken to kiko and SteveA about the current review bottleneck
<sabdfl> seems crazy that a small branch like that has not been reviewed yet
<Keybuk> indeed
<bradb> sabdfl: SteveA might not be around, but yes, he created that archive for, IIRC, his blazing fast workstation
<bradb> something about it being tricky to work with one archive across two different machines
<Keybuk> there seems to be a week backlog on reviews
<sabdfl> who added the +sourceadmin link on the product page?
<morgs> sabdfl: me, it's for Admin only
<morgs> requested by ddaa
<sabdfl> morgs: even so, i don't want to go scattering arbitrary action links into the pages themselves
<morgs> OK, do you have any suggestions, or should I just revert?
<Keybuk> so I think I've done everything I can do for that branch, short of flying out, holding a gun to a reviewer's head, and making them review it :p
<sabdfl> morgs: i'll revert when landing debbugssync
<morgs> OK
<sabdfl> Keybuk: ok, thanks
<sabdfl> next time, please say "these have sabdfl changes in them" i.p.o. the gun
<Keybuk> it does actually say that on the PendingReviews page
<Keybuk> I put it there in the hope it would speed it up a bit
<Keybuk> ...now I'm getting distracting flashbacks of a scene from Swordfish
<kiko> perhaps the worst movie featuring computers ever
<Keybuk> it has Halle Berry in it, not wearing very much ... this makes me somewhat forgiving of its other faults
<jamesh> sorry about missing the branch last week -- I was working on other things and didn't put in enough time on reviews
<daf> kiko: so, do you think it's worth committing flaky.py?
<kiko> daf, I do think so, yes -- and SteveA and stub will know how to better deal with making it a part of the process
<daf> kiko: it has pyflakes as a dependency
<kiko> that's true -- and unpackaged pyflakes at that.
<kiko> we could include it, of course.. :)
<daf> yup
<daf> we could get the arch team to import it
<daf> then just use their import in the LP config
<kiko> sounds good
<kiko> talk to jblack or ddaa about it :)
<ddaa> daf: here
<daf> ok
<daf> can we get pyflakes imported into arch?
<daf> if I give you the details
<daf> it's in svn somewhere
<ddaa> daf: something prevents you from filling in the details on launchpad?
<daf> my own ignorance?
<ddaa> daf: are you willing to learn?
<daf> of course!
<daf> I'm guessing I need to go to the registry
<ddaa> Yes. You need to look for the product
<ddaa> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products?text=pyflakes
<daf> is browser/sshkey.py dead or what?
<ddaa> you can also create a new product from the registry home page https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/doap
<ddaa> On the product creation page, you fill in the name, summary, description and homepage.
<daf> done
<daf> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/pyflakes
<daf> what next?
<ddaa> Then you create a series (Add Branch) for the mainline, and fill in the svn details.
<ddaa> In the meantime, I review your product.
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> how do i stop a pqm merge?
<sabdfl> lifeless: ^?
<ddaa> daf: good job, product approved as is.
<sabdfl> could you remove the one I just submitted please?
<Keybuk> he's in bed :-/
<kiko> sabdfl, lifeless is asleep by now
<daf> sabdfl: a workaround is to temporarily move your mirror on chinstrap out of the way
<Keybuk> daf: ewww, but effective :p
<daf> yep :)
<daf> 'course, best not to try to mirror to it in the meantime
<daf> ddaa: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/pyflakes/+series/0.1
<ddaa> daf: as I understand it, you need to create a main series, not a 0.1 series, since (1) the project releases from trunk (2) there are no overlapping releases of different releases
<ddaa> Keybuk: correct?
<ddaa> daf: I can fix it. Do not create another series.
<ddaa> That will just cause clutter.
<daf> ok
<sabdfl> a better workaround is to try to mirror a fix before pqm merges from your branch :-)
<ddaa> daf: bah... Keybuk's away...
<daf> he was here a minute ago
<ddaa> daf: I'm very confused by all this series crud that landed on our head last week. I'll need to wait for him to get here before proceeding.
<daf> sure
<ddaa> Though... what concerns me most, is that if I cannot understand how we should input things, how can we expect our users to do it right?
<bradb> hear, hear
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add __all__ to browser/product and project (patch-2005)
<ddaa> ho, dilys is here now..
<daf> ddaa: this channel is now the primary Launchpad channel
<daf> morgs: around?
<ddaa> do we have some bulgarian-speaking staff/community around?
<daf> jamesh: yeah, looks like the bug.py changes are irrelevant now
<daf> jamesh: I've just committed a bunch more import cleanups to that branch
<sabdfl> jamesh: this is an excellent review, thank you very much!
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes, steve.alexander@canonical.com--z8 the canonical work archive for my workstation.  The workstation's name is "zeus8".
<SteveA> Keybuk: I'll be doing a lot of reviews myself this week.
<kiko> bradb, can you cook for me a query which tells me how many bugs have more than one bugtask open (so I can run that in production)?
<kiko> s/open/filed/
<bradb> kiko: sure, one sec
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> kiko-fud: select count(*) from bug where id in (select distinct bug from bugtask group by bug having count(*) > 1); appears to do the right thing
<bradb> (p.s. by "open" i assumed that you meant a task with any status, but if you meant for it to be filtered further, e.g. New/Accepted/PendingUpload, etc. I can adjust it)
<mpt> kiko, such a query won't mean much until we have multiple distributions actively using LP
<morgs> daf: I'm back...
<daf> morgs: hi!
<daf> morgs: do you know anything about browser/sshkey.py?
<morgs> daf: no...
<morgs> sounds like a foaf thing?
<daf> yeah, could be
<daf> salgado-lunch: do you know anything about it?
<SteveA> morgs: I reviewed your bug 1205 branch.  The branch needs some more work.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Made DatabaseImportFascist output clearer. (patch-2006: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<morgs> SteveA: thx
<Keybuk> ddaa: back properly now, what's up?
<ddaa> pyflakes releases from trunk and does not have overlapping releases on two series
<ddaa> but daf did the obvious thing and created a 0.1 series
<Keybuk> oik
<Keybuk> uh, ok
<Keybuk> I'd either move the CVS details from the artificial "main" series to 0.1
<ddaa> Keybuk: should I: 1. tell daf don't do that 2. put the svn details for trunk in 0.1 3. create main and put the svn detail there (so we end up with a main without ftp and a branch w/o rcs 4. rename 0.1 to main
<Keybuk> or do the opposite, remove the "0.1" series and move the details to the "main" series
<Keybuk> the effect of both would be the same
<ddaa> Okay...
<Keybuk> and in the long game, it doesn't really matter, because when a person cares about pyflakes comes along, they can model it how they like
<Keybuk> and both are equally valid points of view
<ddaa> And break importd.
<ddaa> Importd has a 50% chance of breaking when the job name changes, and it's currently [project-] product-series
<ddaa> because it's running on two slaves and we have not even yet specced job migration.
<Keybuk> we'll cross that bridge when we come to it
<ddaa> Keybuk: I also have met a couple of interestingly evil cases wrt to release series.
<ddaa> I need your advice on handling those.
<Keybuk> sure
<ddaa> dia, it appears to be a simple project, but they cvs repo is full of branches that look like that would be release branches (DIA_0_94_RELEASE, DIA_0_94_PRE2 DIA_0_94_DEVEL, DIA_0_94_DEV), but actually the ChangeLog for the 0_94 tag (actual release) appears to be on the MAIN branch.
<Keybuk> heh, probably post-fact branching
<ddaa> Probably SNAFU in my opinion.
<Keybuk> given we can't even import CVS branches yet, I'd take the cotton wool tactic
<SteveA> BjornT: approved your ordering fix.  one minor comment.
<Keybuk> (putting some in your ears and going "LA LA LA" until the problem goes away)
<ddaa> So I got confused and filled the ftp details on a 0.94 release, that actually looks like it has no legitimate existence (as it was released from MAIN).
<BjornT> SteveA: thanks
<ddaa> So, I'm not clear on whether I should move the ftp details to MAIN (which appears to be the closest thing to the tarball) and what should be the match since various pre-release tarballs for 0.94 (and there are many of them) are more closely related to various branches...
<Keybuk> yeah, do that
<ddaa> and if I move the ftp details to main, what should I do with the dummy 0.94 branch that remains?
<ddaa> "and what should be the glob since various pre-release..."
<Keybuk> nuke it
<ddaa> given that the only way to delete series so far is to use pqsl
<ddaa> so it does not look like it's very much something that's meant to be done
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add __all__ to browser/product and project (patch-2007: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> rename it to "1.0" and comment that it's "in potentia" :p
<ddaa> Keybuk: so, your call is "just put ftp details in main with an inclusive glob, let the changesets to the pre-releases be whatever they want to be, and nuke the 0.94 series"...
<Keybuk> yup
<ddaa> Okay. Makes some sense.
<Keybuk> in the case where the glob only matches one logical set of tarballs
<ddaa> Define logical.
<Keybuk> well, a set of tarballs that go together in the right order
<Keybuk> ie *.tar.gz probably isn't logical, but blah-0.94.*.tar.gz probably is
<ddaa> well... I only put globs of the form "blah-*.tar.gz" in main
<ddaa> a glob like "blah-0.94*.tar.gz" (note that I omit the dot after 94 to match things like 0.94-pre2) would belong in a 0.94 series in my understanding.
<ddaa> (also to match things like 0.94.tar.gz and 0.94.1.tar.gz)
<ddaa> Keybuk: do we agree?
<Keybuk> I'd be careful with that
<Keybuk> because 0.94-pre2 probably sorts *after* 0.94 :p
<ddaa> Oh, yes, I forgot to ask you your definition of "order"...
<Keybuk> currently we use whatever order the FTP/HTTP site does
<Keybuk> because that's usually asciibetical anyway, except that some places actually do work hard to present it in the right order
<Keybuk> in other words, there's no sort() in dyson
<ddaa> HTTP?
<ddaa> I though it were doing only ftp.
<Keybuk> dyson can traverse HTTP indexes
<ddaa> What kind of indexes?
<Keybuk> (but not yet usefully traverse "download.html" type pages)
<ddaa> I mean, how does it know what it can traverse?
<Keybuk> releaseroot=http://bazaar.canonical.com/releases/src/
<Keybuk> releaseglob=bazaar_*.tar.gz
<Keybuk> would work
<ddaa> okay, how does it know what it _cannot_ traverse?
<Keybuk> it will traverse down to any lower URL which ends with a /
<Keybuk> so, you could give it http://bazaar.canonical.com/releases/
<Keybuk> and it'd see that debs/ rpms/ and src/ were all "directories" under that URL
<Keybuk> and traverse them
<Keybuk> in src/ it would only see files (nothing ends in "/") so would only download those that matched the glob
<ddaa> okay... makes sense
<Keybuk> it doesn't yet work with html pages and stuff, simply because we want to try and avoid downloading the entire web ;)
<daf> aww, why not?
<Keybuk> (by html, I mean download.html or pretty pages; and not the html-style indexes)
<ddaa> actually, dia appears to be in the right order
<ddaa> but how should we handle cases like: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/automake/
<Keybuk> automake is one of those cases where there should be _no_ MAIN series
<Keybuk> there's a 1.4, 1.6, 1.7, 1.8, 1.9, etc. series
<ddaa> Yes, there's a main series for the cvs MAIN
<Keybuk> there really, really shouldn't be :)
<Keybuk> automake cvs MAIN isn't that interesting
<Keybuk> just like libtool MAIN isn't interesting
<Keybuk> ... well, in the sense that nothing is released off it
<ddaa> is it interesting in providing a root for imports of other branches?
<ddaa> http://arch.ubuntu.com/automake@bazaar.ubuntu.com/
<sabdfl> Keybuk: still interesting for people to branch off
<sabdfl> most coders will want the trunk
<Keybuk> sabdfl: yes, just mean interesting for a discussion about ftp releases
<Keybuk> actually, iirc, automake merge _to_ head and not from it
<ddaa> right, so main is still interesting, it just must not have ftp details.
<Keybuk> but I may be wrong, I haven't really done much with it for a year or so
<Keybuk> right
<ddaa> But my question was about ordering of tarballs.
<Keybuk> that particular example would need some massaging ;)
<ddaa> How that that affect data input on launchpad?
<Keybuk> input as if that worked
<ddaa> I like this answer.
<ddaa> One last evil case and I'm done for today.
* ddaa starts believing that the amount of inconsistence in release management around the world is unbounded.
<Keybuk> (if you want the real answer, that's what the "version style" field is all about -- but there's no point trying to define the possible values for that until we've actually found out what they are)
<Keybuk> there are as many methods of release management as there are releases ;)
* ddaa makes a cigarette before asking the last question
<ddaa> Keybuk: currently breezy packages cyrus-imapd-2.1, eventually it will package 2.2
<ddaa> The cvs server does _not_ have release branches.
<ddaa> however, if you examine the ftp repo
<ddaa> ftp://ftp.andrew.cmu.edu/pub/cyrus-mail/
* bradb-bbl & # vaccinations
<Keybuk> ok, so they have a single-minded development model
<ddaa> you see that there are overlapping 2.1 and 2.2 releases that require different series to be imported correctly.
<daf> ddaa: what state is pyflakes in now?
<Keybuk> how do they manage this overlapping effect without releasing 2.1 from a branch?
<ddaa> daf: I will rename your 0.1 series to main. Please fill in the svn (in "edit source") and ftp (in "edit series details") details for the series.
<ddaa> Keybuk: I do not know. They probably do something stupid like tarball-based version-tracking...
<Keybuk> cute
<Keybuk> probably the 2.1 changes aren't in CVS anywhere
<ddaa> yeah, my guess too
<Keybuk> you'd need a 2.1 series for them
<ddaa> so, a main w/o ftp details, and 2.1 series w/o cvs details?
<Keybuk> yeah, seems reasonable to me
<ddaa> that goes in too-hard? or completed? I understand that such incomplete series will cause a report from launchpad.
<Keybuk> why would it be incomplete?
<Keybuk> if it had FTP details, it's a "useful" series
<ddaa> because one series would have cvs (main) and the other would have ftp (2.1).
<Keybuk> that's an accurate model of upstream though, from what you tell me
<ddaa> Sure.
<ddaa> The question relates to our own process of managing import data.
<Keybuk> do you read this "report from launchpad" ?
<ddaa> I do not even know where it is. lifeless referred to it previously, so I assume it exists or will exist.
<ddaa> okay.
<ddaa> bonus question
<ddaa> How can we expect our users to understand this model and follow these guidelines. That's a complex and non-obvious set of rules.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix ordering problem when searching for bugtasks. [r=stevea]  (patch-2008: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> ah, but the users will be the upstream
<Keybuk> or, at least, someone in a distro who works closely with upstream
<Keybuk> so they'll understand the model they use
<Keybuk> and will input the data in their own way
<ddaa> that means they will likely know what they do. Not that it will be input correctly for our model.
<Keybuk> our problem isn't actually inputting the data, it's figuring out how to model it
<Keybuk> we don't have a model
<Keybuk> we're not forcing them to put the details in any particular way
<Keybuk> launchpad in fact lets them put them in how they want
<Keybuk> which is good
<ddaa> well, so pyflakes could just have a main branch with svn and a release branch with 0.1, that would not hurt, would it?
<Keybuk> exactly
<Keybuk> it's entirely harmless
<ddaa> mostly? ;)
<Keybuk> the only reason I'd say _we_ shouldn't do that is that it's more typing ;)
<Keybuk> and more for the upstream to undo later
<ddaa> I can tell you that we are entirely willing to do it that way if it means less fucking around to what to input.
<ddaa> * to know what to input
* cprov wonders if there is any special detail in running "os.stat" in LP context, the result is diferent (CTIME is newer than python prompt)
<Keybuk> we need to just keep the lower branches looking nice
<Keybuk> so when upstream come along later, they can start some serious pruning and gardening and get the topiary they were looking for
<ddaa> So, the only important constraints is that the ftp glob of a series must match only tarballs that form a logical sequence, and must be in a productseries whose name is vaguely relevent. Aside from that, the rcs details can be entirely shuffled around?
<Keybuk> yup
<ddaa> like have MAIN in 0.1 and an hypothetical release_0_1 branch in main?
<ddaa> (not meaning to do that, just testing for edge cases)
<Keybuk> I think 75% of upstreams will probably just have a single branch of development
<Keybuk> they might keep renaming it
<Keybuk> or they might leave it at MAIN
<Keybuk> those 25% that don't, are also the kind of control freaks who'll gleefully create lots of information in launchpad
<Keybuk> all we need do is put enough data in to make it immediately useful
<Keybuk> and then our users will do the rest for us
<ddaa> I know some control freaks who would hate to create information in anything they have not invented themselves :)
<Keybuk> then the Ubuntu or Debian guys would fill it in, etc.
<ddaa> btw, you did not answer my question
<Keybuk> sorry, what was your question?
<ddaa> ddaa: like have MAIN in 0.1 and an hypothetical release_0_1 branch in main?
<daf> ddaa: ok, I've put the SVN details in
<Keybuk> I don't understand the question?
<ddaa> Aside from that, the rcs details can be entirely shuffled around? like have MAIN in 0.1 and an hypothetical release_0_1 branch in main?
<daf> ddaa: there is no FTP as far as I know
<Keybuk> sure
<ddaa> daf: is there a download page, autogenerated HTTP index pages are good.
<ddaa> daf: my understanding of ftp details just increased by an order of magnitude since I asked you for ftp details.
<daf> ddaa: I don't think so, no
<daf> ddaa: only a link to the latest release on the homepage
* ddaa goes out to check
<ddaa> daf: that is what you are looking for: http://divmod.org/static/projects/pyflakes/
<daf> aha
<daf> I'm sure it 404'd me when I tried that before
<ddaa> daf: autotest import running
<daf> cool
<ddaa> bah...
<ddaa> too many links... I'm going to play janitor for a bit
<ddaa> I really need to find the time to fix that bug.
<ddaa> lifeless seems to think that rm'ing tmpdirs when you create them by the thousand is some sort of luxury...
<Keybuk> descent importd-audit% baz commit -s "add some info for ddaa"
<Keybuk> No commitable locations for importd-audit@canonical.com are registered
<Keybuk> importd-audit@canonical.com/audit--0: not a valid archive name or url.
<Keybuk> ... 
<Keybuk> any ideas?
<ddaa> unregistered archive
<Keybuk> descent importd-audit% baz whereis-archive importd-audit@canonical.com
<Keybuk> sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/importd-audit@canonical.com
<Keybuk> nope
<ddaa> ha...
<ddaa> "No commitable locations for importd-audit@canonical.com are registered"
<daf> what does "baz tree-id" say?
<kiko-fud> bradb-bbl, thanks
<Keybuk> descent importd-audit% baz tree-id
<Keybuk> importd-audit@canonical.com/audit--0--patch-29
<daf> ewww
<ddaa> Keybuk: you need to remove the read-only "hint" in the ~/.arch-parms/archive/importd-audit@canonical.com file
<Keybuk> cat: /home/scott/.arch-parms/archive/importd-audit@canonical.com: No such file or directory
<ddaa> bah... /archives/
<ddaa> don't be such a pedant :)
<kiko-fud> lol
<Keybuk> ah, "archives"
<Keybuk> that wasn't deliberate pedantry, I haven't had time to learn the new locations stuff yet
<daf> looks like there's a category/branch missing from the tree's version
<Keybuk> ok, that seemed to work
<Keybuk> thanks
<ddaa> daf: the branch-id component of the name has always been optional
<daf> or the c-b-v restrictions got changed and nobody told me
<daf> oh
<daf> huh
<daf> how confusing
<daf> how does it know which branch to commit to?
<ddaa> but it's discouraged to omit it, because user tools tend not to support that well
<ddaa> because it only commits revisions
<ddaa> however, the ambiguity is annoying is some cases, e.g. archive-mirror limiting
<daf> nyurg
<ddaa> some incidental and peripheral evil of the namespace
<ddaa> a bit like version-0 and versionfix...
<ddaa> things that looked like good ideas at the time
* ddaa -> dinner
<salgado> daf, I think all code from browser/sshkey.py was moved into browser/person.py and whoever removed the last bits forgot to remove the file
<daf> salgado: ok, shall I nuke it then?
<salgado> daf, please
<kiko> nuke it and don't care bout regrets
<kiko> salgado, what about bug 1220?
<kiko> debonzi, and after you're finished, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1212
* debonzi goes check 1212
<salgado> kiko, my best guess is that the wiki is not using a person's preferred email
<kiko> sounds like that to me as well
* kiko sighs
<kiko> daf, I see pt, pt_BR and pt_PT listed at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/gnomebaker/unknown/+pots/gnomebaker
<kiko> daf, is that because you haven't landed that fix in production yet?
<daf> no
<daf> it's because PO files for those language codes exist
<daf> we don't have the code to merge them yet
<kiko> how do we fix that?
<daf> this is similar to the people merge problem
<kiko> we should do that asap to avoid translations being wasted
<kiko> daf, even hiding them is better than leaving them as-is, you know
<daf> well, we don't want to lose data for our users
<daf> maybe hiding them would be workable
<daf> I need to sit down and think what the PO file merge algorithm would look like
<kiko> it's not data which is very useful though
<kiko> daf, how many of these do we have?
<kiko> I don't think pomerge is as important as peoplemerge, which is why I'm saying that hiding may be the better solution
<daf> I don't know how many we have
<daf> I'll check
<daf> 546
* bradb returns from the stabbi^Wvaccinations
<kiko> daf, how many of them have significant numbers of translations?
<kiko> :-(
<daf> hmm, not sure how to count that
<kiko> me neither
<kiko> Keybuk, ping?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-29)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Error message formatting (patch-22: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<kiko> SteveA, are you onto bug 1193 too?
<bradb> SteveA: i wanted to bring the DocWrapper from: http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/358228 in LP. 1. can i? 2. if so, what legal-fu needs to be done? 3. if 1 and 2, does it belong in helpers.py?
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-30)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Fixed a "panic" in lock-revision -b (patch-23: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<Keybuk> kiko: sup?
<kiko> Keybuk, hctapi is using a dead class
<Keybuk> which one?
<kiko> SourcePackageReleaseInDistroRelease
<kiko> can you nuke all that cruft rs=kiko
<Keybuk> why is that dead?
<Keybuk> given it's declared in that module
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> am I totally confused?
* kiko goes to look
<Keybuk> it would seem so
<kiko> ah
<Keybuk> it's defined at the top of hctapi, basically just as a "typeful" way of holding both a SourcePackageRelease and DistroRelease at once
<kiko> I see
<kiko> I see
<kiko> okay
<kiko> Keybuk, then really you need to fix up _pathlookup.py to use it
<Keybuk> what's _pathlookup.py ?
<kiko> something BjornT has hacked on recently
* kiko has no clue
<Keybuk> me neither
<Keybuk> nothing to do with me
<Keybuk> looks like BjornT took my code and used it for something in malone
<Keybuk> and I can't see how that'd work either, it's missing major chunks
<Keybuk> (like, for instance, the definition of that class)
<kiko> no _pathlookup.py is not malone-specific
<Keybuk> what else uses it?
<kiko> I see, I see
<kiko> I didn't know anything about it.
<Keybuk> I knew Bjorn wanted to use similar stuff to the HCT URL scheme for Malone's e-mail interface
<Keybuk> but I didn't realise he'd already stolen the code and merged it
<Keybuk> and the reviewer for that needs shooting, because it just won't work <g>
<Keybuk> if we want a system-wide "path" scheme for referring to an object in the database, it's really something we should spec
<Keybuk> rather than just stick in ad-hoc
<Keybuk> as otherwise things might be missed
<Keybuk> like in HCT it's no good just having a SourcePackageRelease, we need to know the reference DistroRelease because otherwise we can't lookup what ProductSeries it's associated with (keyed on SourcePackageName & DistroRelease)
<Keybuk> (which is the reason that little class exists at the top)
<bradb> kiko: did you see those DocWrapper questions i asked SteveA? in essence, i'm wondering if anyone will mind if i bring in a class from a Python cookbook recipe, which solves the problem of wrapping multiple paragraphs of text (textwrap.wrap and .fill expect their arg to be a single paragraph, and producably suitably weird return values if you thought you could hand it a multi-paragraph string to be wrapped.)
<kiko> Keybuk, I see your point. agh.
<kiko> bradb, what's it licensed with?
<kiko> Keybuk, I'll email BjornT :-(
<bradb> kiko: no idea. http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/358228 doesn't give me any obvious indication.
<bradb> though http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/ says "We invite you to contribute code, comments, and ratings for recipes in these Cookbooks. All contributions are reviewed by our Cookbook editors, ensuring a consistent level of quality. The recipes are freely available for review and use."
<bradb> so maybe it's enough to give a URL to the recipe i stole?
<kiko> should be
<kiko> you need to point this out to your reviewer, AAR
<bradb> yes, i'll note it
<Keybuk> that being said, I'm all for a common path scheme to refer to any given object in the database and path scheme to get from one place to another; with a common library to do just that
<Keybuk> but it's probably so far down my interest and todo list, that it's compost ;)
<ddaa> Keybuk: re dpkg import
<Keybuk> yes? hello
<bradb> kiko: can bugs that expose implementation details be left non-private from now on then?
<ddaa> The cleanup is currently blocked on stub requesting a script to clean the db crud related to the dpkg@zubuntu.com
<bradb> (e.g. that refer to class names, filenames, etc.)
<ddaa> ... dpkg@bazaar.ubuntu.com archive.
<Keybuk> right
<ddaa> That is branch, archnamespace, revisions, etc.
<ddaa> I wanted to let you know. I'm probably not going to work on that specific issue anytime soon as there are more pressing things requesting my attentions (new imports, pending merges, svn import fixes).
<Keybuk> sure
<ddaa> daf: pyflakes now on http://arch.ubuntu.com/pyflakes@bazaar.ubuntu.com
<dilys> New Malone bug 1229 filed on product The Launchpad by Brad Bollenbach: ISourcePackageSet was being used in database/distrorelease.py but not imported
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1229
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  improvements to PO export mail suggested by Kiko (patch-2009: daf@canonical.com)
<kiko> bradb, no clue, but that bug was reported by daf to the ML last week
<bradb> ah, no wonder i couldn't find it ;)
<SteveA> so
<ddaa> Keybuk: what kind of glob should I used to match bpalogin-2.0.2.tar.gz but _not_ bpalogin-2.0-linux.tar.gz (that is a binary distribution)?
<ddaa> The corresponding source tarball is bpalogin-2.0-unix-src.tar.gz
<Keybuk> bpalogin-2.0.*.tar.gz ? :p
<ddaa> bzzzt
<ddaa> there's no 2.0.1 tarball there :)
<SteveA> kiko: 1193 should be fixed when i merge the latest menu-fu
<Keybuk> *shrug*
<Keybuk> pick one that seems sensible to you
<SteveA> bradb: talk to me
<Keybuk> even it means making multiple series
<Keybuk> or just pick what seems to be their current scheme
<SteveA> BjornT: thanks for the review.  i'll go and merge.
<bradb> SteveA: there's a problem with textwrap.wrap and .fill: they assume there argument to be a single paragraph.
<ddaa> They have no "current" naming scheme, the last release dates back to 2003...
<Keybuk> sweet
<ddaa> and that's the 2.0.2 one
<bradb> SteveA: so, if you pass a multi-paragraph string, and expect it to Do The Right Thing, you'll be surprised in unpleasant ways.
<Keybuk> my suggestion seems fine
<ddaa> I think I'm just going to make series for 2.0.2...
<SteveA> bradb: is this for use in emails?
<Keybuk> 2.0.2 is the current one
<Keybuk> so we don't really care about anything before that
<ddaa> the naming scheme so far appears to be totally inconsistent
<bradb> SteveA: that's one use case, yeah. i don't know offhand if there might be others.
<Keybuk> bpalogin-2.0.*.tar.gz  would work
<Keybuk> and catch .3 if it ever appears
<SteveA> bradb: let's keep the realm of imagination out of the discussion for now ;-)
<ddaa> Keybuk: okay, sounds reasonable.
<bradb> SteveA: http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python/Recipe/358228 is a recipe to fix that problem. it introduces a DocWrapper class.
<bradb> it's a small class that Just Works
<Keybuk> if a maintainer or upstream care about history, they can import that later
<bradb> SteveA: so, can we use this DocWrapper class?
<SteveA> bradb: i'll take a look
<jordi> hmm. where's carlos
<ddaa> Keybuk: I'm pretty sure that nobody loves this thing. It's just a tool to work around Telstra stupidity.
<Keybuk> indeed, it strikes me as one that nobody's ever likely to care anything about
<SteveA> jordi: i haven't seen carlos today
<ddaa> Keybuk: but there's likely to be a new release soon, as there will be a telstra network upgrade that may break the tool...
<Keybuk> urgh, it's one of Anibal's packages ... RUN AWAY!
<ddaa> My mission is to bodly go in the wildest, most crufty corner of the tarball realm.
<ddaa> So running away is not an option.
<Keybuk> strange
<SteveA> bradb: the code is under the python licence.
<Keybuk> I always thought you looked somewhat like I imagined Rincewind to look like
* ddaa googles
<Keybuk> complete with the half-smoked rollup
<SteveA> bradb: so, yes, we can use it.  i need you to do some special things though.  are you ready for it?
<bradb> SteveA: ready
<jordi> SteveA: ok
<jordi> SteveA: mdz has a pic to show you, taken yesterday at a restaurant :)
<SteveA> 1. it needs to go in its own module, because it isn't "owned" by canonical.
<ddaa> Keybuk: I guess that's not a compliment... that does not appear to be a most heroic character http://www.ie.lspace.org/books/whos-who/rincewind.html
<SteveA> jordi: good lord, not more eggs!
<Keybuk> not his character, just the general look
<Keybuk> he runs away a lot
<bradb> SteveA: roger that
<SteveA> bradb: stub has some ideas about where such things should go, but I suggest we stick it in lib/contrib, and (eventually) move BeautifulSoup there as well, as it doesn't seem to have a decent place to live.
* ddaa shakes head and goes back to work
<bradb> SteveA: e.g. lib/contrib/docwrapper.py?
<jordi> SteveA: lol
<SteveA> 2. its module needs to say where it came from, including that it is under the python license (i think python uses US spelling), and crediting the author.
<jordi> SteveA: dude the EGG MAN was on the menu. WITH A PICTURE
<SteveA> 3. the code looks pretty simple, but it depends on a complex api.  i'd like you to add a doctest to it.
<SteveA> jordi: awesome.  did they serve walrus too?
<jordi> SteveA: I'm positive about it, but we asked for eel instead.
<SteveA> jordi, mdz and a walrus walk into a restaurant.
<SteveA> jordi and mdz order an egg each.  the walrus orders three.
<SteveA> the waiter tells them all to get out.
<SteveA> "sorry, we don't server walrus!"
<SteveA> bradb: what do you think?
<kiko> I think you have "server" imprinted in your brain
<SteveA> bradb: not about the lame joke -- about the plan for using the code?
<SteveA> what was it in south africa?  waitron?
<jordi> SteveA: lol
<bradb> SteveA: sounds reasonable. btw, how did you know it was under the python license?
<kiko> waitron
<kiko> right
<SteveA> bradb: you ask all those awkward questions ;-0
<bradb> i ask the questions that others are AFRAID TO ASK
<bradb> er
<SteveA> bradb: http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python
<SteveA> look at the foot of the page
<bradb> ah
<SteveA>  "Except where otherwise noted, recipes in the Python Cookbook are published under the Python license ."
<kiko> does monkeypatching imply a derivative work, I wonder
<SteveA> kiko: yes, it does
<SteveA> why?
<ddaa> SteveA: Not clear, that can be seen as a feature of the client code.
<ddaa> as long as third party is not allowed to be client of the monkey-patched code.
<SteveA> ddaa: that would be for you and an army of lawyers to decide.  me, i keep it simple.  if it looks derived, then it probably is.
<ddaa> lib-patching-lib, bad. App-patching-lib might be okay.
<ddaa> SteveA: good rule of thumb. "If you feel the need to ask if it's dead, then it probably stinks".
<SteveA> duncan booth was giving that as a rule of thumb for sending wine back in a restaurant
<SteveA> if you think it possibly is bad, then is it
<ddaa> sounds like he's an annoying patron :)
<SteveA> he's trying to train himself out of the british habit of accepting any old crap in a restaurant
<SteveA> you are fortunate to be french, and have standards in these things
<ddaa> I have to admit, wine really have to taste cork for me to return it.
<ddaa> I should probably be more picky.
<SteveA> daf: on the schooltool list:
<SteveA> Hi everyone, i need to translate schooltool to catalan language before september (i want install it in my high school), but the rosetta tool don't work !! when we can translate with rosetta? or what if i translate directly from the po files?
<ddaa> failure to enforce own rule :)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-31)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Better formatting for output messages (patch-24: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<daf> ddaa: awesome!
<daf> SteveA: can we find out what problems they're having?
<daf> kiko: right, we have pyflakes in arch
<kiko> daf, next step, convince SteveA to get it into our config :-)
<daf> yup
<SteveA> daf: i forward you the message
<daf> thanks
<SteveA> daf: send me an email about pyflakes telling me everything i need to know about what you've looked at so far.  i'll queue it up on my todo list.
<daf> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> bradb: note that some of the incidental code from that cookbook example sux0rs
<SteveA>        try:
<SteveA>             FILE = open(args[0] , 'rU')
<SteveA>             text = FILE.read()
<SteveA>         finally:
<SteveA>             FILE.close()
<SteveA> so, if open() raises, then the finally will error out too
<SteveA> all the more reason to have a good test :-)
<bradb> yeah, i wrote textformatting.txt just now
<SteveA> bradb: unless someone wants to review it for you tonight, stick it in my review queue and i'll look at it tomorrow
<bradb> this is stuff i'm doing in response to salgado's review of my FormattingBugNotifications branch.
<bradb> presumably he'll be the one to review this, or would you prefer to review it?
<SteveA> we can get the contrib stuff in separately, if you like
<SteveA> if not, i'm fine with salgado doing it
<bradb> ok, since i've already been working on it on the FBN branch, and the FBN branch depends on it, i think i'll get salgado to have a look at it when i'm done with the other changes
<SteveA> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=BjornT Latest menus code.  Fixes various bugs, and introduces absolute url targets. (patch-2010: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<SteveA> yay!
<daf> hurrah!
<kiko> daf, did you fix bug 1146 with your sourcepackage landing?
<daf> ooh
<daf> yes, I did
<kiko> cool
<kiko> close it!
<bradb> salgado: around?
<salgado> bradb, yep
<bradb> salgado: i was wondering: i'm thinking removing the ILaunchBag usage from BugMessageFactory is going to require a bit of thought on how to be able to access the bug and owner (this is factory code automagically called by Z3's form machinery, so it's not as simple as me changing a callsite, because there isn't one). is it possible for me to skip that task, but make as my next task a little branch to remove *all* Malone usage of the I
<kiko> daf, does bug 1155 still apply?
<kiko> never saw any traction there..
<salgado> bradb, can't you simply move BugMessageFactory to browser code, and make it call IBugMessageSet.new()?
<daf> kiko: dunno
<daf> kiko: Carlos is master of stats bugs, and rewrote the importer recently, so he may be more up to speed on it than I am
<bradb> salgado: er, yeah, i guess i could create a view for this class to "create" a callsite for it an fix it in that way.
<bradb> not a big deal. /me fixes it
<salgado> bradb, I thought you wouldn't even need a view. can't you use factory="canonical.launchpad.browser.BugMessageFactory"?
<bradb> salgado: if i put this *Factory under browser/ it would be the first instance that we'd have every done that in LP, AFAICS
<bradb> i think our standard is that the content creation stuff lives under database/, but please correct me if i'm wrong
<salgado> but the creation will not be in the browser code. it will still be in database code
<bradb> i got the impression that the Right Way to fix this was: 1. replace the factory with a method on IBugMessageSet, 2. create a BugMessageAddView. 3. (at a guess...) override its .create method to call that set explicitly, with the user and the bug gotten from the ILaunchBag
<salgado> I think it's weird having a factory pointing to browser code, but I can't see other way of doing that (unless you create a view class)
<bradb> salgado: is a FooFactory something that creates Foos?
<salgado> I guess so
<bradb> salgado: if Foo is a content object in LP, does a thing that creates Foos belong under browser/?
<salgado> bradb, no. that's why I asked you to create IFooSet.new() (which will live in database/)
<bradb> we agree on that
<bradb> do you still think it's a good idea to move the Factory itself into browser code (regardless of the implementation details of what it does to create a Foo?)
<bradb> or do you think it's better to use a view?
<salgado> you'll have to write less lines of code if you use a factory="browser/...", and that's why I suggested doing it. but if we have a policy against that then you should probably create a view
<salgado> the code of the view or the factory will be almost the same.
<bradb> yes, you're right, it will be. given that it's under browser/, i think i'll take the view approach, unless you object
<salgado> it's up to you. I'm ok with either way
<bradb> cool, thanks
<daf> what the problem with having the factory in the database code?
<salgado> daf, in this case, the factory was using ILaunchBag.user
<daf> ok, why is that bad?
<bradb> because it's database code. database code should be pretty dumb.
<bradb> if its behaviour changes based on some ILaunchBag thing, it's harder to maintain
<daf> hmm
<daf> why doesn't the user get passed into the factory?
<bradb> at the time i changed it, the ILaunchBag was on its way to sorting out world peace
<bradb> but now i see the error in my ways, and that no db code should rely on it
<bradb> in any case, the *Factory stuff is nasty as well. it really wants to be a method of the appropriate *Set.
<bradb> i'm tempted to do a whole branch dedicated just to that
<daf> mm, FooSet.new seems to be a good pattern
<bradb> we seem to be inconsistent in how we do that currently.
<bradb> .new, .createFoo, .newFoo, etc.
<kiko> daf, so, I wanted to get to the bottom of SourcePackage and BinaryPackage traversal tomorrow too
<kiko> daf, I believe that I'll have my code RF-merged tomorrow morning at which point I'd like to proceed to fix bug 1127
<kiko> daf, can we sit down and get some traction on that together?
<daf> by traversal, are we talking about canonical URLs?
<kiko> yeah
<daf> ok, SP should be fixed
<daf> BP should be easy
<daf> hmm, 1127 is blocked on 1147?
<daf> I'm not sure I grok that one
<kiko> well
<kiko> it's bug 1147 actually :)
<daf> ok
<daf> I stumbled across this the other day
<kiko> well
<kiko> the issue is this
<daf> (see my "Dude, Where's My Source Package?" mail)
<kiko> I can't produce a link to what the bug task is associated with
<kiko> (I know)
<kiko> a bugtask can be filed on a distro, a source package name in a distro or a distro package name in a distro 
<kiko> it would be nice to get somewhere meaningful given those items
<daf> er
<daf> you repeated yourself there
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> s/distro package/binary package/
<kiko> there is currently no way to hop from a task to its target
<kiko> that's bad.
<daf> aye
<daf> suckage
<kiko> I have some code that does some of that
<kiko> but the real fixes depend on some soyuz internals hacking
<kiko> don't you link to source and binary packages?
<daf> Rosetta links to source packages
<daf> we don't have no truck with binary packages (yet)
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> what do you have to identify a source package?
<daf> distro release + sp name
<kiko> how did you conjure that link?
<kiko> you need a named source package in a distro release
<daf> from canonical.launchpad.database import SourcePackageSet
<daf> sp_set = SourcePackageSet(distrorelease=self.context.distrorelease)
<kiko> heeeeeedeous
<daf> sp = sp_set[self.context.sourcepackagename] 
<daf> yes
<daf> something like that anyway
<daf> uuugly
<kiko> oooogly
<daf> so, I want a getSourcePackage(name) on IDistroRelease
<kiko> k
<kiko> right
<kiko> I want that on IDistro 
<daf> hmm
<daf> how does that work?
<kiko> don't ask me
<kiko> I just want it
<daf> what would it return?
<kiko> :-)
<kiko> well
<kiko> there could be a page representing an SP in a distro
<kiko> if there isn't there should be
<kiko> because it's so cool to do
<daf> don't you need some release context there?
<daf> it could return a list of source packages
<daf> one for each distrorelease that has it
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> or perhaps prominently display the latest package in the current release
<kiko> which is 99% correct
<daf> ok
<daf> I'll take your work for it :)
<daf> you could easily do distro.getCurrentRelease().getSourcePackage(name)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> that could work
<daf> and presumably likewise for binary packages
<daf> hmm
<kiko> binary packages are a bit more complicated IIRC
<daf> then again, binary packages need an architecture, right?
<kiko> yeah
<daf> it might be appropriate to throw some SubSet objects in
<daf> this is data that is cross-sectional
<daf> it goes across our data hierarchy
<daf> rather than down it
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> well
<kiko> do you mean a magic binary package? :-)
<daf> ha
<daf> no :)
<daf> this is an object that knows about a distrorelease and a binary package name
<daf> and can tell you about all the binary packages that match those
<kiko> think about what a source package is :-)
#launchpad 2005-07-10
<daf> right, source packages are magic
<kiko>     def __init__(self, sourcepackagename, distrorelease=None,
<kiko>                  distribution=None):
<daf> but that magic stops at a certain level
<daf> what's that from?
<daf> SourcePackage?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> that's my point
<daf> the difference is that we actually have a DB table called BinaryPackage, n'est pas?
<kiko> yes, that's true
<kiko> so you're proposing a BinaryPackageSubSet?
<kiko> hmmm
<daf> maybe
<daf> these things are a bit odd
<kiko> BinaryPackageSetInDistroRelease
<kiko> yeah
<daf> so best avoided if possible
<kiko> making pages without nice content objects is a bit sucky though
<daf> yeah, something like that might be better
<daf> right
<kiko> would you support renaming database/ content/
<daf> hmmmm
<kiko> given SourcePackage and other non-DB cruft accumulating there? :-)
<daf> the "database" code does a lot more than just DB access
<daf> so "content" is more accurate, I guess
<kiko> I thought so too
<kiko> we'd call them domain/ at Async
<daf> the other option is to have both database/ and content/ and have the DB layer kept very thin
<daf> this was the original plan about a year back, I think
<daf> but it never worked out that way
<kiko> the sab was against it 
<daf> and I think it might be tricky to keep them separate
<kiko> it was a lot of glue code, too 
<daf> we have moved stuff out of database/ before
<daf> hmm
<daf> then again, I can't think of an example
<daf> unless the traversal code used to live in there
<daf> you can make the DB code lighter if you use adapters
<daf> but the sab isn't too keen on those either
<kiko> indeed
<daf> anyhow
<daf> the source package stuff should be easy
<daf> the binary package URL code should be easy
<daf> the binary package fetching code is a bit more mysterious
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> hmmm
<lifeless> morning all
<kiko> lifeless!
<kiko> how goes it?
<lifeless> ask me in an hour ;)
<lifeless> neither caffeine nor food have touched me yet
<kiko> lifeless, my merge failed, any change you can do a 0-minute look into it?
<kiko> I'd like to run home soonish..
<lifeless> kiko: sure
<lifeless> kiko: what error did you get ?
<lifeless> ddaa: how goes it ?
<ddaa> lifeless: grrrr I just sent my activity report, you're making me work off-hours ;)
<ddaa> Talked with Keybuk. I think I finally understand what ftp details are all about.
<kiko> lifeless, you got email!
<ddaa> We can be much more liberal with creating series than I first thought.
<ddaa> Also, I understand http ftp details
<lifeless> good
<lifeless> kiko: I do ?
<kiko> lifeless, you should have received 2 mails I sent to you earlier
<kiko> if you didn't, let me know
<ddaa> sabdfl: I understood you were interested in funding a bounty for a subethaedit-like editor.
<sabdfl> ddaa: yes
<ddaa> So, I think I should let you know...
<ddaa> I've been working on such a thing on my spare time for a few weeks.
<ddaa> It's not yet release though.
<sabdfl> ddaa: ok, thanks for letting me know
<sabdfl> in general i want bounties to bring new people into the project though ;-)
<ddaa> I'll mail you, jdub and a couple of potentially interested guys once I release it (it just needs a few refactorings before that).
<ddaa> I'm sure you're going to love the technology :) Python, Twisted, GTK, lotsa test cases etc.
<lifeless> kiko: helps when I don't delete a random digit from the fingerprint
<lifeless> kiko: try now
* kiko laughs
<lifeless> hey, proved the security works, no ?
<kiko> I lost my commit message
* kiko cries
<lifeless> 'history'
<kiko> it's gone
<kiko> sent again
<lifeless> mail queue ?
* kiko crosses fingers
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, let me know if it looks bad
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: it will mail you directly
<kiko-zzz> I know
<sabdfl> hey stub
<stub> Morning
<lifeless> omg
<lifeless> stub in the morning!!!
<kiko-zzz> heh
<lifeless> stub: dude, any day to work from here is fine
<stub> Kiko gets to see me grumpy-before my-coffee instead of grumpy-im-up-too-late
<stub> lifeless: I won't be coming up - need to look after the sick wifey (and I might be contagious too)
<ddaa> stub: janitorial db request
<lifeless> stub: ok
<ddaa> please wipe out all productseries in the "unassigned" and "duplicates" productseries. You can nuke the the "unassigned" and "duplicates" products and the "do-not-use-info-import" project while you are at it.
<sabdfl> stub: after coffee, could you check out shift-potemplates-to-branches patch-74 please?
<lifeless> sabdfl: I've found the dragons btw.
<lifeless> sabdfl: ... in the libarch codebase. This last set of code has been very hard slogging - I feel like I've melted my brain down.
<sabdfl> lifeless: the snakepit
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> haha. my current patch size:
<lifeless> 287 files changed, 16926 insertions(+), 3513 deletions(-)
<lifeless> mm, take out 5K adds for patch logs.
<lifeless> 10000 insertions
<sabdfl> lifeless: it would be nice to be able to get something out of baz that can sanely be fed to diffstat
<lifeless> sabdfl: absolutely. Its on the todo. I wonder if Matthieu would like to do it, its right up his alley.
<sabdfl> stub: hope the wifey recovers smoothly
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, how's my merge going?
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: its building baz now, so I'd say your merge did its thing and you should have mail
<lifeless> actually, you are in the queue still
* kiko-zzz waahs
<kiko-zzz> I'm going home!
<sabdfl> night kiko-zzz
<sabdfl> lifeless: i ran out of disk space today
<ddaa> kiko-zzz: I did not know you where hacking on baz now :)
<sabdfl> 9.3g of .arch-revlib
<lifeless> sabdfl: yup
<sabdfl> what's the plan to make baz less wasteful again?
<lifeless> sabdfl: the win32friendlyformat library will store one and only one copy of each text, regardless of order of add
<lifeless> Win32FriendlyFormats on the arch wiki.
<ddaa> sabdfl: did you give library-relink a try, in the meantime it's handy (and has other added bonuses)
<lifeless> sabdfl: it can be built when I've finished the current set of work - all its dependencies should be in place.
<sabdfl> stub: ok, all tests pass, just waiting for a HALT or a db patchnum from you
* stub fires off baz switch
<sabdfl> ddaa: you mean rm -rf ~/.arch-revlib/*.com* ?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1230 filed on product Bazaar by Robert Collins: baz diff <other branch> output is useless for diffstat
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1230
<lifeless> sabdfl: there is a python script that ddaa is referring to that ensures you are optimally using the revlib
<lifeless> sabdfl: it can give very significant savings
<sabdfl> lifeless: where's that at?
<lifeless> ddaa: do you have the coordinates ?
<ddaa> sabdfl: http://push.sourcecontrol.net/archives/aaron.bentley@utoronto.ca--baz/library-relink--devel--1
<lifeless> sabdfl: not sure offhand, if ddaa isn't either I'll ... there you og
<ddaa> I was just assembling them :)
<ddaa> You can expect a 50% shrink in your revlib disk usage with that.
<ddaa> And it also makes merges faster.
<stub> sabdfl: Landing that patch will break staging until we sort the production data
<ddaa> use hardlinked source trees to make working on launchpad actually bearable.
<sabdfl> stub: is there any production data that will break this?
<sabdfl> daf couldn't find any
<ddaa> (when working on launchpad, here baz is cpu bound, since I switched to hardlinked trees and a well-linked revlib)
<stub> sabdfl: Two productseries
<sabdfl> stub: which ones?
<stub> (21:42:29) stub: sabdfl: There are only two
<stub> (21:42:31) stub:  ddtp-ubuntu | ubuntu
<stub> (21:42:31) stub:  drupal      | main
<stub> (21:42:45) stub: (product.name | productseries.name )
<sabdfl> stub: nup
<sabdfl> both of those are fine
<sabdfl> they have multiple templates, but all on the same release
<stub> ok. I'll run it against staging once my switch has finished
<sabdfl> so they will all map nicely to a single productseries
<stub> They do? 
* stub looks at his query again
<stub> oh get stuffed no space on device
<kiko-zzz> heh
<kiko-zzz> staging server shutdown Tue Jul 5 00:21:56 BST 2005
<kiko-zzz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kiko-zzz>   File "scripts/pgmassacre.py", line 57, in ?
<kiko-zzz>     os.kill(pid, signal)                     
<kiko-zzz> OSError: [Errno 3]  No such process
<kiko-zzz> Failed to destroy existing launchpad_staging database
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, ddaa: what do I do when I get a bunch of
<kiko-zzz> kiko@lozenge:~/devel/rocketfuel/launchpad/sourcecode/pygettextpo$ baz status --lint
<kiko-zzz> Duplicated ids among each group of files listed here:
<kiko-zzz> [...] 
<kiko-zzz> it's on pygettextpo, which I don't ever commit to
<ddaa> you try to make sense of it and you remove the offending files/ids
* kiko-zzz will remove IDs and pray
<ddaa> anyway, you had a bad mrege
<ddaa> it breaks that way when it has conflicting file additions
<kiko-zzz> but I only do updates on that tree..
<ddaa> sounds unlikely...
<sabdfl> i've had that before
<kiko-zzz> it's a pygettextpo tree
<kiko-zzz> rocketfuel@canonical.com/pygettextpo--devel--0
<kiko-zzz> stub, heads up on nightly.sh error outputs
<kiko-zzz> now update gives me conflicts, whee
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: wowzers
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: do an undo -n
<kiko-zzz> yeah, doin
<sabdfl> what's -n?
<lifeless> dont save the output
<lifeless> '--no-output'
<stub> kiko-zzz: Yup. I'll have to fix pgmassacre.py - it is supposed to be bulletproof.
<kiko-zzz> stub, also the failure for the linkchecker
<lifeless> going to greasy spoon for brekkie and more changeset brain surgery.
<lifeless> bbiab
<stub> Ahh... I think there were too updates running simultanously ;-/ 
<kiko-zzz> how can that have been?
<ddaa> night guys
<stub> LinkChecker locking or running 24hours+ - I've been tweaking it but might be making things worse rather than better.
<kiko-zzz> weird.
<sabdfl> stub: patch ok?
<sabdfl> keen to crash, it's late-ish
<stub> sabdfl: My revlib is repopulating
<sabdfl> stub: ok
<jamesh> sabdfl: I've marked your debbugs branch as merge-conditional, so if you've addressed the issues in my last review you can submit the merge
<sabdfl> jamesh: last review?
<jamesh> sabdfl: mostly the stuff you already replied to.  I just sent a reply to that clarifying the linkMessage() issue I mentioned
<stub> Almost there.... stay on target...
<cprov> jamesh: hi, there, don't forget gpg-ng, let's merge it tomorrow ... I'm back to buildd which is also in your queue, maybe tomorrow (ohh), but this is a very long and hard review, prepare yourself. I need to go, thank you for care and patience. 
<jamesh> I sent a review for it yesterday
<jamesh> disapeared :(
<sabdfl> jamesh: looks good i'll update the implementation
<sabdfl> stub: i'm packing it in, will be up again in a few hours and land it then after your comments
<stub> sabdfl: ok. 
<dilys> New Malone bug 1231 filed on product The Launchpad by Matthew Paul Thomas: http://launchpad.net/ goes to the wrong place
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1231
<dilys> New Malone bug 1232 filed on product The Launchpad by Matthew Paul Thomas: Can't log in to launchpad.net
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1232
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  New production config (patch-94: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> lifeless: tag of production--1.24 hasn't taken - mirror not mirroring I suspect.
<dilys> New Malone bug 1233 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: CVE reference editing page has bad title
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1233
<lifeless> stub: done
<mpt> yow, chinstrap.ubuntu.com hits the trifecta of Things That Can Be Wrong With a Security Certificate
<mpt> * expired
<mpt> * unknown CA
<mpt> * wrong host
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  linkreport.py tweaks (patch-2011: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<jamesh> mpt: unknown CA isn't necessarily a sign that something is wrong
<jamesh> of course, we could install a "Canonical" CA cert with Ubuntu :)
<jamesh> stub: do you mind if I leave the "start date" column in the calendar as "dtstart"?
<jamesh> stub: that's the name used in the iCalendar spec
<stub> jamesh: If it matches the iCalendar spec, yes. I only changed it because it better matches our existing column names.
<jamesh> stub: also, my code currently treats a NULL timezone name as UTC.  Would you prefer that I make the column NOT NULL, and set the column to 'UTC' for existing data?
<stub> jamesh: Probably better keeping it NULL for now - this way we can tell apart users who have set their timezone to UTC, and users who haven't set their timezone.
<stub> lifeless: I'll rollout the next production release now
<lifeless> k
<mpt> jamesh: confirmation alert == wrong :-)
<jamesh> mpt: so we should fix our mozilla-firefox packages not to display the alert?
<mpt> perhaps
<mpt> the whole SSL trust model is daft
<jamesh> mpt: the hostname issue is a real problem: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1278
* mpt wonders why "Log Out" isn't working
<jamesh> the certs need to have a subjectAltName field listing the additional DNS names used by each server
<mpt> well, that didn't work
<stub> http://bazaar.canonical.com/packages/debs/./Release: Unable to find expected entry  Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> why can't i mark this bug fixed? https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/1193/+edit
<SteveA> i get a system error when i try
<jamesh> SteveA: by the way, your launchpad--unittest-authentication--0 branch has been sitting unmerged for a while.
<stub> SteveA: Try again - I still had rollout stuff to finish off
<SteveA> jamesh: yeah, i discovered that it probably isn't needed.
<jamesh> oh?
<SteveA> there may be an equivalent facility already available in the unit testing machinery.
<SteveA> but, i need to check this out.
<SteveA> thanks for the reminder anyway
<SteveA> stub: hmm... a problem
<stub> SteveA: Hmm.... an unhelpful hmm....
* SteveA gets a screenshot
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~stevea/malone.png
<SteveA> I have a [save changes]  button, but no means to make any changes
<SteveA> seems to be a regression from just before that roll-out
<SteveA> BjornT, mpt: is that how it is supposed to look?
<mpt> no
* mpt blames kiko-zzz because he's asleep
<mpt> and also because he's the only one who touched the task page recently, afaik
<SteveA> well, it's screwed, and i can't close bugs
<stub> A regression from Friday you mean
<mpt> SteveA: oh, you're logged in but you can't edit?
<mpt> that's bad
<SteveA> yeah, look at the screen shot
<SteveA> stub: a regression from production 1 hour ago
<stub> Yup, which was tagged from Friday's code
<stub> Heh... *I* can edit it ;)
<SteveA> WTF would it give me a [save changes]  button, but nothig to change?
<stub> And I don't know why - you are an administrator of both the launchpad and the admins teams, just like me
<mpt> because someone put the button outside a tal:block by mistake
<mpt> possibly
* mpt looks
<stub> Argh - I take that back
* stub gets a system error submitting
<mpt> <div class="actions" tal:condition="context/required:launchpad.Edit"><input type="submit" ... value="Save Changes" ...>
<stub> Ahh... but I know about that and can fix
* stub inserts the KarmaAction data
<stub> ok - I can happily close that bug
* BjornT could edit it
<SteveA> aha
<mpt> I can't, but I still get the button
<SteveA> i see what is happening
<SteveA> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/1193
<SteveA> note the URL
<SteveA> i get a [save changes]  button
<SteveA> but no opportunity to make changes
<SteveA> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/1193/+edit
<SteveA> I can edit
<SteveA> looks like the default view was changed to "viewing" not "editing", but someone left a button in there
<mpt> so that tal:condition is wrong
<SteveA> also, when i press "save changes", nothing *appears* to happen
<SteveA> that is, the page re-renders exactly the same as before
<SteveA> i'd expect to be taken to a "view" page
<SteveA> where i can see the effects of my changes
<jamesh> possibly it is using required:launchpad.AnyPerson instead of required:launchpad.Edit
<SteveA> or at least have a message saying "your changes have been made"
<BjornT> yeah, i noticed that as well
<mpt> jamesh: no, see above
<BjornT> SteveA: did change it to fixed?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> and i received an email about it
<BjornT> i got an mail saying that stub changed it to fixed, so it could be that we edited it at the same time :)
<BjornT> yeah, now when i edited it i got a message saying so
<stub> I changed it to fixed
<stub> (and was first)
<SteveA> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs
<SteveA> this table is odd
<SteveA> it looks as if the id of bugs is a checkbox
<SteveA> and the severity is a number
<SteveA> mpt: is this wrong for you too?
<SteveA> the title column is small
<SteveA> ah --
<mpt> yes, that's wrong
<SteveA> basically, the checkbox column is not reflected in the table heading
<SteveA> so it's screwed
<mpt> The checkbox column isn't supposed to have a heading
<mpt> Any heading it could possibly have would make the column far too wide
<mpt> That's why I combined the heading for the checkbox column and the next column
<mpt> and now someone's busted it
<SteveA> nbsp ?
<SteveA> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs
<SteveA> usability problems here
<SteveA> it was not immediately clear to me that i was seeing only one batch of bugs
<SteveA> because at the end of the table, it just ends
<SteveA> it has no indication that there are more
<mpt> yes, the navigation should be at the end of the table
<SteveA> a "see next N bugs" link at the bottom of the table would help a lot
<mpt> rather than at the beginning
<SteveA> also, i want to see all 60 open bugs
<mpt> I keep telling bradb-away to do that
<SteveA> but even if i change the batch_end in the URL query, i can't see them
<mpt> but he won't because sabdfl says no
<SteveA> says no to what?
<SteveA> being able to change the batch_end ?
<SteveA> being able to view all bugs?
<mpt> being able to view all bugs
<SteveA> i'd be happy with a batch size of 200 or so
<mpt> (actually, being able to view 500 of them, which is much the same thing in most cases)
<SteveA> so, i don't need to see *ALL* bugs
<BjornT> mpt: setting batch_end manually should still work, otherwise it shouldn't be in the url
<SteveA> just a reasonable number
<mpt> BjornT: Agreed, that's a bug
<SteveA> 20 is just far too few
<dilys> New Malone bug 1234 filed on product The Launchpad by Stuart Bishop: Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1234
<SteveA> morning sabdfl 
<SteveA> is it right that you object to showing more than 20 bugs in /products/launchpad/+bugs  ?
<sabdfl> morning guys
<SteveA> i'm finding the current page very frustrating for triaging my bugs, and going into them to change status. 
<sabdfl> stubarooney,, any joyous news?
<SteveA> far too much mousing around to get the work done.
<Burgundavia> mpt, what did you think of the idea of moving the bug type links into tabs?
<mpt> Burgundavia: "did"?
<Burgundavia> mpt, do
<mpt> I don't like the idea of nested tabs
<Burgundavia> how would they be nested?
<mpt> and tabs in Malone are scheduled to be used for (for example)  "Firefox Bugs", "Report a Bug", "Show Reports", "Admin"
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<stub> sabdfl: if you mean that db patch, it is reviewed and fine. Check your email.
<Burgundavia> the other idea was to move those links to the bottom of the page
<Burgundavia> the reason I suggested tabs, as it makes ajax-ing the thing easy
<mpt> Burgundavia: we could also do that with a <select>
<Burgundavia> yes
<SteveA> BjornT: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/+index?batch_start=60&batch_end=61
<SteveA> gets me a system error
<SteveA> this was produced by clicking "next" from https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/+index?batch_start=40&batch_end=60
<SteveA> ah, okay
<SteveA> here's what happened
<SteveA> i was using that bugs page in one tab, and opening bugs in a new tab
<Burgundavia> mpt, basically, that view is current too wide
<SteveA> i marked one of these as fixed
<mpt> Burgundavia: too wide, or too narrow?
<SteveA> then i went back to the list, and asked to go to the next batch
<Burgundavia> mpt, I mentioned all this to bradb
<Burgundavia> mpt, the page as a total is too wide
<SteveA> however, on this request, there were fewer bugs in the results
<Burgundavia> bug list + actions portlet
<sabdfl> stub: rock, thanks
<mpt> Burgundavia: oh, right
<SteveA> so, the system asked itself to go to a non-existent batch
<SteveA> so i got a system error
<Burgundavia> mpt, I have 1280x1024 and it fills my screen
<mpt> Burgundavia: agreed, I'd like the table to take up the whole width
<SteveA> what should happen, is i get a normal batch navigation thing saying "no more results" instead of an error
<Burgundavia> and move the actions portlet to inline?
<mpt> Burgundavia: yes
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> glad we are thinking along the same paths
<sabdfl> SteveA: if that was your landing that neatened up the make check display, then THANK YOU!
<SteveA> sabdfl:  the fascist output?  yeah
<SteveA> it was annoying me too much
<mpt> Burgundavia: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/936
<BjornT> SteveA: can you file a bug about it? you can assign it to me
<SteveA> BjornT: okay
<SteveA> mpt: in the box on that bug list, "file a bug" is not underlined, but the links under "bug statistics" are.
<SteveA> it meant that I had to hunt around for a "file a bug" link
<dilys> New Malone bug 1235 filed on product The Launchpad by Steve Alexander: Reaching the end of a batch of bugs gives a System Error
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1235
<SteveA> how do i assign someone to work on a bug?
<SteveA> i cannot find this in the UI
<SteveA> oh, i found it
<SteveA> there's this box saying "The Launchpad" and various things, with a blank space for an "assignee".  I have to click on "The Launchpad", and then I'm taken to a page where i can change it.
<SteveA> that's not entirely obvious
<SteveA> and, i'm *sure* i've done this before, but somehow managed to forget that's what i'm supposed to do.
<SteveA> mpt: i'm on this page: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/1235/+edit
<SteveA> In the "bug status" box, there's a link saying "The Launchpad".  When I click on it, I don't get to "The Launchpad" product.  I get back to where I already am.
<dilys> New Malone bug 1236 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Malone column headings are all wrong
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1236
<BjornT> SteveA: i think kiko-zzz fixed that one
<SteveA> cool
<dilys> New Malone bug 1237 filed on product The Launchpad by Steve Alexander: Batches of bugs are way too short
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1237
<mpt> SteveA: Yes, that portlet seems rather pointless to me
<sabdfl> SteveA: wait for my landing in 5 mins
<mpt> SteveA: The reporter and date can go at the top like they do on the bug page, and the rest of it is redundant
<sabdfl> stub: i wonder if it would be possible to feed linkchecker some URL templates, and have it analyse the site for errors, GROUP BY those templates?
<sabdfl> so, for example, we could feed it /products/$Product.name/ and it would then COUNT the number of times the same error happened on pages matching that URL, and report that number
<stub> sabdfl: We get the output of linkchecker in a csv - we can do whatever we like with it. We just need to know what and spend the time doing it.
<sabdfl> stub: cool - this would allow us to find the "topcrashers" quite easily
<stub> sabdfl: I've started hacking up linkreport.py, now in rocketfuel, which is designed to be a daily report but is probably too noisy
<stub> It is only a start, but a starting point if anyone wants to do some more serious reporting
<sabdfl> excellent, thanks stub!
<SteveA> stub: do you think we'll be able to get to the stage where a failing page on staging is a major event, and can cause an angry email to the list?
<stub> I personally think the goal should be to fix all the broken pages so complex reports aren't required ;)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1238 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Can't subscribe someone after reporting a bug
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1238
<stub> SteveA: Yes - linkreport.py will do that, but it might be a bit noisy (you will get a rather long angry email if your stuffup breaks 5000 URLs...)
<SteveA> a simple email saying "5000 URLs broken, see http://xxxx" would do
<SteveA> but then again, what's 5000 lines on a development mailing list?
<stub> We have to get the notifications working - there are a number of broken pages that have been broken *since linkchecker has been running* that have not been fixed, including some that look like pretty trivial ZCML stuffups.
<SteveA> there are a bunch that are due to a bug in the login machinery
<SteveA> where a link with ?foo=1&foo=2  will cause a system error
<stub> So people either aren't taking resposibility for broken pages, or it isn't clear to people that their pages are broken
<SteveA> i'll fix that today, and it should greatly reduce the number of failed links.
<stub> SteveA: I'm talking about some links  where '{context}' has leaked into the URL - probably a forgotten $ or something
<SteveA> stub: can you grep those out?
<stub> But it might just be lost in the noise
<SteveA> and send a mail to the list with just those in it?
<SteveA> I did a grep for "[^$] [{] "
<SteveA> and didn't find anything significant
<stub> Against what? The current linkchecker report is stuffed (problem running last night - there is another run going on now)
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i did a grep against .pt and .zcml files
<SteveA> in launchpad
<stub> So far running 4.7 hours and still no end in sight (todo list growing rather than shrinking) ;-( I've tried optimizing memory usage,  but I think I'll need to scrap that work and put together a PostgreSQL backend for memory usage problems. Hopefully we can continue doing a full daily scan for a while longer.
<sabdfl> stub: what's the trick to getting the db working on breezy?
<sabdfl> i added plpython
<stub> sabdfl: I don't know - I haven't used breezy.
<sabdfl> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/usr/share/postgresql/contrib/tsearch2.sql'
<stub> sabdfl: I believe that some of the files have moved location, so some of the db setup scripts are broken. I think Keybuk was playing with this, but I don't know if he tweaked anything or gave it up as a bad job.
<sabdfl> that looks like it, yes
<stub> It might be a simple case of sticking some if statements in fti.py to cope with the possible locations of tsearch2.sql. Also, fti.py runs a patch to tsearch2 (stored in database/schema) -- this patch is not necessary under 8.0.
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> stub: would it be possible to store some locations in the config?
<sabdfl> is anybody else seeing foaf test failures on chinstrap that do not show up on te local machine?
<sabdfl> make check gives me a clean bill of health, but pqm is complaining of test failures in mege-people and delete-email tests
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there any way to run just one "story", like the foaf page tests?
<stub> sabdfl: I'd rather just hard code some locations in fti.py with some 'if os.path.exists(..)' statements in there. We only have two different systems to support, and we still have to have 7.4 and 8.0 specific branching in the code to cope with the tsearch2 patch I mentioned.
<sabdfl> stub: i was thinking we could grow the config system to allow local prefs on a per-machine basis (outside of revision control)
<sabdfl> that could then deal with the 8.0 and 7.4 issues
<sabdfl> as well as the breezy / hoary issues
<SteveA> sabdfl: no.  you can run all of the page tests, or a single page test .txt file, but not one story.
<SteveA> to run all of the page tests, python test.py -f canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_pages
<sabdfl> SteveA: does the matching not support globs, like --test="foaf/*"
<SteveA> the 'foaf/' part of it isn't used in the name
<SteveA> just the name of the file
<sabdfl> SteveA: any idea what could be behind these mysterious test failures on chinstrap that don't show up here?
<SteveA> i don't know anything about test failures on chinstrap
<SteveA> my recent merges all worked.
<SteveA> can you forward me a rejection email from pqm?
<sabdfl> it appears that the server gets an internal server error
<sabdfl> but since i can't see the traceback...
<stub> sabdfl: I don't see what we gain, except for an extra knob for people to break and more documentation for people to read. We don't need to support arbitrary operating systems and installation directories - just two.
<sabdfl> well, two releases (current and dev) and soon two version of pg (7.4 and 8.0)
<SteveA> stub: i want a way to say that "chunky diff is turned off in general, but can be turned on on an individual developer's machine, and won't be committed"
<SteveA> sabdfl: turn chunky diff off in your launchpad.conf, commit it, mirror, and try to merge in pqm again
<SteveA> the chunky diff will be off for the tests, so the output you'll get back will have the full traceback in it
<stub> SteveA: You can do that now by creating your own config
<stub> SteveA: The comments in configs/default/launchpad.conf describe this I think
<SteveA> stub: does that involve changing any files that might be committed ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: all that will do is tell... oh. perfect. ok!
<stub> SteveA: No - You create a configs/+myconfig directory containing whatever config you like, then make run LPCONFIG=+myconfig 
<stub> SteveA: We could streamline this, but the mechanics are all there
<SteveA> a 'make myconfig' option would help
<SteveA> that sets it up based on launchpad.conf, but with chunkydiff turned off
<SteveA> um, on
<SteveA> make developer-config
<SteveA> then , when launchpad.conf changes, these can just be nuked
<SteveA> make +developerconfig be used in preference to the default, when it is present
<stub> I think we want some sort of inheritance in there, which would be useful for production rollouts and stuff, but that involves migrating from ZConfig to something custom I think.
<sabdfl> errr... stub, that's what i was just suggesting, and you said it was a terrible idea three minutes ago :-)
<SteveA> can you not just read in one base zconfig file, process it, and then read in another, and allow the other to override / add values?
<SteveA> that would be a minor change to what we have already
<stub> sabdfl: You were suggesting putting the os/tsearch2 specific settings in the config, wern't you?
<stub> SteveA: I have no idea ;)
<sabdfl> stub: i was suggesting allowing that, and allowing a non-RCS override config file, which would inherit the default conf
<SteveA> stub: DOIT ;-)
* stub goes on a quick shopping run for 'icky wife
<sabdfl> so people can turn of chunkydiff locally, or on, wihtout fear of comttting that
<sabdfl> and pqm can always have chunkydiff off
<sabdfl> so we see tracebacks
<SteveA> we could make test_on_merge force chunkydiff to be off
<SteveA> um... i think...
<stub> SteveA: In my Copious Spare Time (tm). We don't *need* it and there are higher priority things to do right now.
<stub> SteveA: Yup - that would work. Or even hardcode 'If I am chinstrap' in there.
<SteveA> at least, file a bug about it so we don't have to have this discussion again.
* stub runs off on a quick shopping trip for 'icky wife
<sabdfl> a test failure on pqm SHOULD have chunkydiff off, because it's unlikely and you want the max info back
* sabdfl heads to the office
<dilys> New Malone bug 1239 filed on product Bazaar by Bjorn Tillenius: baz: uncaught exception: -1:(conflict applying patch in arch_build_revision)
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1239
<daf> jamesh: around?
<jamesh> daf: yeah
<daf> jamesh: did you get my mail about the imports branch?
<jamesh> daf: yeah.  I haven't done the followup review
<daf> ok
<daf> in retrospect, I should probably have made those later changes on another branch
<sabdfl> BjornT: interesting thought: attachments are bug-wide, but patches are possibly context-specific
<sabdfl> so it seems to me that an attachment should be linked to Bug, and if it's a patch for a context, that should be recorded on BugTask
<sabdfl> maybe
<BjornT> yeah maybe. seems complicated, though
<sabdfl> BjornT: i would also like to retain the BugAttachment.message link
<sabdfl> so in the web UI, when you display the message, you can include a link to the attachment from that message
<sabdfl> so say i'm scrolling through the messages, and i read about an attachment, there's a link right there to it
<sabdfl> i'll mark up the spec
<BjornT> sabdfl: so, when you add an attachment, you have to add a comment as well? kiko threatened to add "." as a comment in that case :)
<BjornT> we could interleave the attachments with the comments, even without linking to a message, if we'd include datecreated, or improved the bug activity
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.24: Multi-backend production configs (patch-1: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<daf> SteveA: hello
<SteveA> yes
<daf> I think I may have found a bug in the menus
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Multi-backend production configs (patch-2012: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<daf> so I tried to access the +debug-menus page
<daf> but got a zope.publisher.interfaces.NotFound
<SteveA> give me the url you tried
<daf> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/af/+translate/+debug-menus
<SteveA> is +translate a view ?
<SteveA> is it a page?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> then you need to replace that with +debug-menus
<daf> ah
<daf> hmmmmm
<daf> this is an interesting one
* daf tries to explain
<daf> well, the symptom is this:
<daf> when I'm looking at /evolution-2.2/af/, the Translations faces is selected but not linked
<daf> when I'm looking at /evolution-2.2/af/+translation, the Translations facet is selected and linked
<SteveA> daf: i'm busy with the import fascist.  can you file me a bug?
<daf> certainly
<dilys> New Malone bug 1240 filed on product The Launchpad by Dafydd Harries: selected facet menu being linked or not linked in a confusing manner
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1240
<daf> hmm, that's interesting
<daf> http://localhost:8086/products/evolution/+bugs doesn't have facet menus
<carlos> BjornT, hi, around?
<BjornT> carlos: hi
<carlos> BjornT, about your question if POTemplate should be launchpad.Public or not
<carlos> BjornT, that part is the normal view 
<carlos> the +edit for that lets you change a POTemplate is under Launchpad.Edit permission
<carlos>  s/for//
<daf> jamesh: a quick suggestion for the pending reviews page -- could it link to the wiki page?
<daf> jamesh: it would make switching between the two a bit easier :)
<daf> carlos: do you know what the problem is with SchoolTool in Rosetta?
<carlos> daf, I didn't see at it 
<daf> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/schooltool/+translations
<carlos> wasn't it fixed with mark's changes?
<BjornT> carlos: i asked, since generally you shouldn't rely on web ui permissions. why can't edits of POTemplate be restricted by launchpad.Edit? (this issue won't block the merge, though)
<carlos> BjornT, I think I don't get you
<daf> carlos: see that link
<carlos> BjornT, If I change it to launchpad.Edit, the users will not be able to view the potemplates, right?
<carlos> daf, that's a broken .pot upload
<daf> ok
<daf> do we have the .pot file?
<carlos> daf, we should not show anything until the .pot file is imported
<carlos> daf, don't know, just ask for it now that we export it :-D
<daf> heh
<daf> do we have notifications for broken PO template uploads?
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> daf, we talked about it already on Friday...
<daf> that seems like something the PO import script should do
<daf> we did?
<carlos> daf, if it was not friday, it was last week
<daf> mkay
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesp6IpR.html
<SteveA> That's the output from the new import fascist
<SteveA> daf, carlos: there seem to be only one or two violations in Rosetta code.  Well done.
<daf> thanks, Steve
<daf> I believe I've fixed some of that browser code already
<daf> on my --import-fascism-- branch
<carlos> daf, good work
<SteveA> i want to get people fixing this stuff before i merge the fascist.
<BjornT> carlos: you can have one <allow attributes=[attributes to be viewable]  /> and one <require permission="launchpad.Edit" set_attributes=[editable attributes]  />
<daf> I didn't get much response when I last brought it up on the list
<SteveA> daf: is there anything stopping your merging your fascism branch?
<BjornT> carlos: although, since you have IEditPOTemplate, maybe you want <require... set_schema="IEditPOTemplate" /> instead
<SteveA> daf: are there items in that pasted text that you can add to your fascism branch?
<daf> I'm awaiting a review from jamesh 
<daf> I expect there are
<carlos> BjornT, hmm, not sure if it changed, but without the set_attributes I'm not able to read those attributes either
<carlos> BjornT, I want to remove the IEditPOTemplate difference (need to talk with daf first)
<carlos> BjornT, it's confusing, and we are the only ones using it atm (as far as I know)
<carlos> so we are mixing edit and readonly methods between both interfaces
<carlos> and it's a mess
<SteveA> daf: it says "needs reply"
<daf> SteveA: I've updated it on the PendingReviews page to "needs review"
<daf> SteveA: it would be nice if I could run the new fascist here to see which ones I haven't fixed yet
<SteveA> carlos: i did some design work with tres at europython.  we'll be getting rid of IReadXXX and IEditXXX interfaces in the nearish future.
<carlos> SteveA, get rid == remove or use it 
<SteveA> daf: steve.alexander@canonical.com--z8/launchpad--trivial--0, mirroring now
<daf> get rid of == to remove
<BjornT> carlos: yeah, it's confusing. but then you should be able to do <allow interface="IPOTemplate" /> and <require permission="launchpad.Edit" set_schema="IPOTemplate" />
<daf> SteveA: excellent, thanks
<SteveA> carlos: use a cleaner mechanism to specify which parts of an interface are for reading and which are for writing
<ddaa> sabdfl: why do you want to remove the +sourceadmin links from the product pages?
<SteveA> daf: mirrored
<carlos> SteveA, should we wait then or could I merge IPOTemplate with IEditPOTemplate and fix it with the new design later?
<SteveA> don't wait
<SteveA> fix stuff that you need to fix now
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<daf> SteveA: all traversal functions should be in browser/traversers.py, yes?
<SteveA> daf: no
<SteveA> i'm doing some work on that kinda right now
<SteveA> best not to move traversers around
<carlos> BjornT, will that let me access all fields as readonly from the view?
<SteveA> so you won't conflict with me
<daf> ok
<BjornT> carlos: yes, if the user doesn't have launchpad.Edit, they will be readonly
<carlos> ok
<carlos> BjornT, thanks
<daf> carlos: can we kill TranslationEffort dead dead dead?
<BjornT> np
<carlos> daf, sure
<daf> hurrah
<carlos> daf, is the DB table still there? sabdfl, can we remove it too?
<daf> yep, the table's still there
<carlos> mpt, dude, the new launchpad look is cool! :-)
* SteveA wonders where all the brazillians are
<mpt> thanks carlos
<daf> mpt: yep, it looks very nice
<SteveA> daf: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1240
<SteveA> daf: you didn't include the output of +debug-menus
<daf> oops, right
<daf> I've pasted it there
<SteveA> daf: is the translate link the DefaultLink?
<daf> the interfaces code seems to have a huge amount of cargo-culted imports
<daf> SteveA: hmm, the debug output doesn't tell you that?
<SteveA> no, i need to improve it to tell me that
<daf> ok
<SteveA> i should also improve it to say where the menus are defined
<daf> the translations facet is default, yes
<daf> and the overview item is the default in the app menu
<SteveA> but, there is no problem with the app menu
<SteveA> daf:  can i review your import fascism ?
<daf> if it's ok with James, it's fine by me
<jamesh> daf/SteveA: I don't mind.
<SteveA> * Applying 1 revisions (in reverse): . done.
<SteveA> hahaha
<jamesh> it is applying the reverse of the patch
<jamesh> not applying one patch in reverse order
<SteveA> it sounds very funny
* jamesh thinks signedcocs sounds funny
<SteveA> daf: approved
<daf> SteveA: thanks
<daf> SteveA: I'm have a few more changes I'm about to commit
<daf> SteveA: based on the new fascist
<SteveA> if they're just cleaning up imports, formatting of imports, __all__ etc. then they're trivial
<daf> yep, they are
<SteveA> so, my fascist says 21 database, 91 imports without __all__, 27 imports of names not in __all__
<daf> trivial changes in large quantities :)
<SteveA> what does yours say now?
<daf> just a second...
<SteveA> i got a quick value, from --test=menus.txt
<daf> yes, that's a good way to do it
<daf> well, an easy way to do it
<daf> just pulling in your fascist
<daf> SteveA: I've just mailed you about the pyflakes harness
<SteveA> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: PoTemplateAdmin changes r=spiv,bjornt (patch-2013: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<daf> oh, bother, this is not a full launchpad tree, so I can't run tests here
<daf> just a moment
<carlos> finally....
<daf> carlos: congratulations :)
<carlos> daf, thanks
<carlos> daf, did you fixed the missing import kiko told us on Friday?
<carlos> daf, I'm looking into it atm but it's there....
<carlos> kiko-zzz, ?
<daf> what missing import?
<SteveA> cprov: hi
<cprov> SteveA: hi, morning ..
<SteveA> cprov: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesp6IpR.html
<SteveA> that's the latest import fascist output 
<SteveA> daf is about to merge some fixes to this
<SteveA> after daf has merged, it would be good to get the areas of code you're involved in fixed up
<SteveA> mostly it's a matter of making sure there's an __all__ in interfaces, database, and browser code
<SteveA> and that the __all__ is complete
<carlos> daf, IPersonSet
<daf> well, it may be that the __all__ is complete and other modules are importing code they shouldn't
<daf> carlos: which file?
<SteveA> daf: that is true
<cprov> SteveA: sure, I think it's already solved in my branches pending review, but I'll ensure, tks
<SteveA> cprov: note that the fascist has become more facist today
<SteveA> i haven't merged the new fascist yet
<SteveA> because it produces a lot of output right now
* cprov noted and imagine where it'll stop ;)
<SteveA> depending on how much daf's branch fixes, i'll merge it later today
<SteveA> cprov: well, we'll have the fascist raising exceptions before long
<cprov> SteveA: just joking, having facist test suite is good, reduce the future pain caused my silly mistakes 
<SteveA> after the exceptions, we'll have the facsist administering electric shocks through your hkeyboard
<daf> SteveA: 5 DB import violations, 70 from * without __all__, 21 imports of names not in __all__
<SteveA> down from  21 database, 91 imports without __all__, 27 imports of names not in __all__
<SteveA> nice work on the database ones
<SteveA> those are by far the most significant
<daf> I'm pleasantly surprised by that, actually
<SteveA> and the ones i want raising exceptions soonest
<daf> these are the remaining offenders:
<SteveA> what are the five remaining database violations?
<daf>     canonical.launchpad.browser.binarypackagename
<daf>     canonical.launchpad.browser.bounty
<daf>     canonical.launchpad.browser.bugtracker
<daf>     canonical.launchpad.browser.codeofconduct
<daf>     canonical.launchpad.browser.distribution
<daf> apart from bugracker, these are all related to use of CustomWidgetFactory
<daf> right, merge submitted
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileopNfjH.html
<daf> morgs: ^^
<daf> missing import in browser/project.py?
<daf> debonzi: ^^
<daf> some missing imports in browser/{distribution,distrorelease}.py?
<daf> who owns addview.py?
<carlos> daf, infrastructure team?
<daf> I guess so
<daf> is that spiv and Steve?
<carlos> both?
<carlos>  :-)
<daf> wow, 196 unused imports in the interface code
<carlos> daf, *only*?
<carlos> :-)
<morgs> daf: thx
<daf> carlos: ha
<daf> morgs: no problem
<carlos> stub, is it possible to get the patchsets I just sent you merged into production today? (+ one that is waiting for PQM)
<carlos> lifeless, ^^^
<stub> Ping me when the third one is through - I'll merge them all at once to save PQM time
<lifeless> carlos: I don't have an account on gangotri yet AFAIK.
<carlos> stub, ok, thank you (btw, seems like I will need a fourth one)
<carlos> lifeless, do we have production in a new server?
<daf> carlos: what's the fourth one?
<lifeless> carlos: yes, we're scaling up to load balancing
<carlos> daf, I need some help testing the .py cronscript execution
<carlos> lifeless, cool
<lifeless> carlos: and to give gina breathing room
<carlos> daf, see the error log output
<daf> huh?
<carlos> daf, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqbsUIo.html
<carlos> daf, you should read from time to time the cronscripts output ;-)
<daf> gna
<daf> stub had some ideas for testing these, I think
<carlos> daf, oh, I thought you tried them already
<daf> nope
<carlos> that's what I asked you for help :-P
<carlos> ok, I have stub's ideas in my logs, will try to apply them when possible (the attach script is a bit difficult)
<daf> the attach script is hard
<daf> unless you use twisted to creeate a fake HTTP server
<carlos> daf, I think I will add a small check to be sure the imports and the argument parsing works
<carlos> daf, and will think about the twisted fake HTTP server later...
<daf> I haven't written a HTTP server before
<daf> so I'm not sure how hard it is
<jamesh> daf/carlos: if you are doing a fake HTTP server for testing purposes, you can probably do more realistic tests by making it a fake HTTP proxy
<sabdfl> SteveA: i turned chunkydiff off and all i got back was a three line failure message
<jamesh> that way you can have the script think it is talking to the production URLs
<daf> jamesh: how would that work?
<daf> oh, I see
<sabdfl> SteveA: erk
<SteveA> sabdfl: please forward it to me
<sabdfl> sorry
<jamesh> daf: set the http_proxy environment variable
<sabdfl> my bad
<carlos> jamesh, yeah, I have that in my logs too, you told us the same last time we talked about this problem :-P
<daf> jamesh: right, got you now
<sabdfl> i forgot to say r=stevea :-)
<SteveA> aha
<jamesh> daf: the script will do "GET http://hostname/..." rather than "GET /..."
* SteveA doesn
* SteveA doesn't remember approving something recently
<daf> jamesh: the script takes a parameter telling it the address to look at, so I'm not sure if it would make much difference
<carlos> btw, are we moving from launchpad.ubuntu.com to launchpad.net?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> stub and elmo are sorting out the finer details
<carlos> SteveA, will the old one die?
<SteveA> i suppose elmo can set up a general redirect
<daf> mpt: yo?
<carlos> ok
<jamesh> daf: I suppose it might not be too much more useful than the command line arg.  It does have the benefit that you only need to set an environment variable to point the script at the fake server
<stub> SteveA: I need to make canonical.launchpad.scripts.log a global. This global will be set when command line options are passed. Scripts using it will do so using 'from canonical.launchpad.scripts import log'. This means that scripts will be using the value of 'log' at import time, rather than the correct instance. So solve this, does canonical.launchpad.scripts.log need to be a wrapper?
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1cXpPc.html
<daf> stub: what's the benefit of it being a global?
<SteveA> stub: that makes sense.  or, you make people import get_log, and say log = get_log.
<SteveA> stub: a wrapper would be easier for clients to use. 
<stub> daf: I can retrofit it to gina without rewriting the damn thing
<carlos> daf, ^^^ Is normal that I get angry when people says 'pootle is actively developed....'
<carlos> ?
<carlos> daf, I mean, I get the impresion as Rosetta is stalled and without being developed....
<lifeless> stub: why not a utility ?
<lifeless> stub: and the gina compatability thing a shim to the utility ?
<daf> carlos: well, if it's implying that Rosetta is not actively developed...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added missing import + test rs=kiko (patch-2014: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<jamesh> stub: if it is just the root logger, do you need a wrapper?
<jamesh> stub: can't you just have the global variable, and then configure it other modules import it?
<SteveA> i think you want a logger to be a module-level thing 
<SteveA> it's an import ordering thing
<SteveA> you need to set up the global variable before it is imported by other code
<lifeless> singletons are good at that ;0
<stub> jamesh: Probably - it would mean the root logger is being reconfigured, which might not be a good thing (?)
<SteveA> because cpython doesn't have a 'become()' operation to change the object to a different one.
<SteveA> so, you need a wrapper
<jamesh> yes, but to set up the logger you generally do: "log = logging.getLogger()", then do some work to configure "log"
<jamesh> you can do the first bit during module scripts.py's initialisation, and the second part after passing command line args
<daf> carlos: is that the third merge there?
<daf> carlos: should stub wait for the fourth or update production now?
<jamesh> that way it is the same object before and after
<carlos> I'm still getting errors in my local tree but PQM does nto get them...: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileul09Zc.html
<jamesh> stub: just leave it unconfigured until you pass command line args
<carlos> daf, yes, that's the third one
<stub> jamesh: It would work, but I'm a bit uncomfortable about things using the root logger (even scripts), as it makes it difficult to control if we start combinging bits. Might be YAGNI though.
<carlos> daf, the fourth one is in its way to rocketfuel
<daf> carlos: ok
<jamesh> stub: fair enough
<SteveA> well, we could do logging by module name, or something like that
<jamesh> stub: one other useful thing: set the converter attribute of the logging.Formatter instance to time.gmtime -- it will cause log messages to be formatted in UTC rather than local time
<jamesh> (which is +0100 in the data center at the moment)
<lifeless> nothing should use the root logger
<lifeless> its really quite important to have a child and use that IME
<stub> jamesh: Ta
<daf> stub: if you use  %(levelname)-8s, the columns line up nicely
* daf -> lunch
<jamesh> lifeless: your robert.collins@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0--patch-350 branch has been sitting in merge-conditional state for quite a while.  Do you plan to merge it at some point?
<lifeless> jamesh: definately.
<jamesh> okay.  Just checking up on it.
<lifeless> thanks for reminding me;_)
<kiko> womp womp womp
<kiko> hey carlos my man
<kiko> yo lifeless 
<kiko> my merge almost worked
<kiko> 2 test failures :-P
<carlos> kiko, morning :-)
<salgado> stub, gina doesn't have access to the production db anymore?
<stub> salgado: You are running it? I thought it needed to be setup?
<ddaa> duh... aspell-br is...
<ddaa> Breton...
<stub> I updated the access today because I was under the impression it was no longer used
<salgado> stub, no, I'm not. I just wanted to connect to the db to do a query
<salgado> stub, the gina script is not going to be run with the gina db user?
<stub> salgado: Sorry - your backdoor is closed.
<kiko> stub!
<stub> salgado: yes but it needs to be tested against staging first
<salgado> stub, you can be sure I'd never run it in production without testing it (thousands of times) against staging
<stub> salgado: I'm very confused. I was under the impression that I was having to run Gina now.
<lifeless> night guys
<cprov> stub: do you have a minute to discuss the renameing of GPGKeys.revoked ?
<lifeless> ddaa: you and jblack on on similar tz right now, can you sync up with him and see how its going for him ? I'll then sync with whichever of you is around in my morning
<ddaa> "similar tz right now"?
<lifeless> waking/sleeping pattern
<stub> debonzi: I'm doing Gina config stuff atm, so you might want to avoid playing with it for a bit until you can review my changes
<debonzi> stub, cool.. no problem
<stub> cprov: Sure
<ddaa> lifeless: not anymore, I'm waking up earlier now.
<ddaa> anyway, I'll sync with him whener he shows up.
<cprov> stub: nice, the sane way should be renaming "revoke" to "inactive" (we keep the existent logic)  but other tables have "active" would it be a problem looking to the whole DB ? do you have a opinion about that ?
<kiko> disabled is another option
<stub> I don't have a major problem with inactive, although I don't see why you can't use 'not active; in the code (I guess that would be more than simple cut&paste?)
<salgado> daf, carlos, seen this -> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120548526.070.171839082334 ?
<sabdfl> daf, carlos: why have you added productrelease, distrorelease and sourcepackagename to the POTEmplate edit page?
* stub is trying to work out why he doesn't have a major problem with it, when he has in other cases
<cprov> kiko: right , "disable" is also a name alternative, but the logic still different 
<sabdfl> that's absolutely an admin requirement - it will KILL us if people start doing that
<sabdfl> there used to be a +admin page with those on it
<kiko> sabdfl, aren't the links restricted to admin-only?
<sabdfl> kiko: no
<cprov> stub: the point is the existent data migration ... if we change from "revoked" to "active" we need to change all false to true ...is it ok for you ? 
<sabdfl> there used to be a +edit and a +admin
<sabdfl> and someone helpfully collapsed them
<sabdfl> daf, carlos: please ack
<stub> cprov: Can you call the database column 'active', and add an 'inactive' property to the GPGKey database class that returns 'not self.active' ?
<sabdfl> i need you to understand why we cannot have normal users re-linking templates from product to distro
<bradb> morning all
<stub> cprov: Data migration is fine - I just updated a few million rows today. A couple of dozen/hundred GPGKeys isn't a problem ;)
<sabdfl> hey bradb
<carlos> sabdfl, I have a fix since Friday that I had to modify and got merged this morning, waiting for another fix to get it merged into production
<bradb> hey sabdfl 
<cprov> stub: sure I can, but it looks like a workarround, and since we are developing, not repairing, there is no need for workarrounds ;)
<carlos> sabdfl, only admins will see it, that way we can move POTemplates from the web page without asking stuart to do it by hand
<sabdfl> rf is currently the problem, not the solution
<stub> cprov: Cool. Drop the property idea.
<sabdfl> and this is launchpad.Edit, not launchpad.Admin
<sabdfl> also, owners often get Admin, don't they?
<sabdfl> that would be a problem
<carlos> sabdfl, hmm, no I don't have a fix for that error
<carlos> sabdfl, I thought it was related with +edit
<sabdfl> AFAICS the latest RF has only a +edit, which is launchpad.Edit, and which allows editing EVERYTHING
<sabdfl> carlos: do you understand that there needs to be:
<sabdfl>  +edit, which lets you change basic details
<sabdfl>  +admin, which lets you link differently to upstream or distrorelease and edit stuff hte normal user SHOULD NOT SEE
<carlos> sabdfl, the browser code does the admin/normal owner difference
<carlos> sabdfl, I had +edit and +admin, but kiko asked me to collapse both
<sabdfl> carlos: it appears to be broken
<kiko> carlos, whoa
<carlos> sabdfl, I have tests
<kiko> carlos, I said collapse them /if/ you restrict the links/controls accordingly
<carlos> kiko, it's done that way
<cprov> stub: fine, May I move the branch with the DB patch to your queue ? ... another DB patch code dependant ...
<kiko> that's not what sabdfl is saying
<sabdfl> this is still wrong, carlos, daf, we have separate +admin and _edit pages wherever possible, and don't depend on browser code for the distinction
<carlos> grrrrr
<carlos> kiko, sabdfl please coordinate a bit more :-(
<stub> cprov: Sure
<kiko> sabdfl, the only reason I suggested it was to avoid the extra work
<cprov> stub: thanks, have fun later
<SteveA> we should not over-use the permission query namespace
<kiko> carlos, steve's slapping my wrist too, so I'll just say sorry on this one. 
<SteveA> if we over-use it, this will make things really hard to maintain
<SteveA> in general, a page requires a permission to access it
<SteveA> sometimes, we want to do cute things, especially in portlets / menus
<SteveA> taking permissions into account
<SteveA> but, if a page has lots of permission query stuff in it, it will make it hard to understand
<SteveA> and hard to maintain
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Merge in calendar code, r=salgado,stub (patch-2015: james.henstridge@canonical.com, marius.gedminas@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<carlos> well, we will get the final fix merged into production and I will undo the changes to be merged with next production update....
<sabdfl> kiko: extra work?
<sabdfl> it's two zcml statements!
<sabdfl> i'll fix it now, and land
<kiko> I appear to me in the middle of some misunderstanding.
<lifeless> ok, goodnight for real, tests passing, me crashing
<carlos> lifeless, night
* carlos wishes pqm were faster
<salgado> carlos, have you seen the error report I pasted here for you?
<carlos> salgado, no, sorry
<carlos> I think I missed it
<salgado> carlos, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120548526.070.171839082334
<carlos> oh
<carlos> sorry, I mixed it with sabdfl's comments
<carlos> salgado, yeah, I saw it
<carlos> salgado, daf was working on that, I will give him the trace as soon as he's back
<salgado> carlos, just need to add addLanguage() and removeLanguage() to IPerson
<kiko> carlos, daf: this parse_options() things makes me want to cry
<carlos> in case he can fix it faster
<kiko> stub, any chance we can get a torpedo fix in to get rosetta-poimport running again?
<carlos> salgado, ?, those comes from SQLObject directly...
<carlos> salgado, at least that's the way it was when I implemented it some months ago...
<carlos> kiko, pqm has a fix
<salgado> carlos, exactly. then you just need to add them to the interface. no need to implement
<kiko> stub, any chance you can pull that patch from pqm when it's through with a pretty-pretty-please?
<salgado> carlos, if you don't add them to the interface the security proxy won't allow you to use them
<carlos> kiko, stub is waiting for it to cherry pick the fix
<kiko> ah
<kiko> carlos, how come we get this sort of basic error happening repeatedly? :-(
<carlos> salgado, hmmm, but those methods are there since long ago, I mean I'm using them since long ago, not sure if daf changed anything so we get that error now....
<carlos> kiko, because we are not checking the cronscript execution
<sabdfl> carlos: are you merging another sampledata change now?
<sabdfl> i've been trying to land something for two days
<carlos> kiko, we talked about it, test for that is a bit difficult but I'm going to work on it this week
<kiko> carlos, even pyflakes or pylint would catch that one..
<carlos> sabdfl, no, I didn't change any sampledata this week
<salgado> carlos, for me it looks like the code which uses this method is not tested, because any call to person.addLanguage() will not work
<sabdfl> carlos: someone changed the owner of a potemplate in a merge today
<sabdfl> and conflicted with me
<carlos> kiko, I need to get used to those tools, still trying to get uptodate after the exams, give me sometime...
<kiko> sabdfl, I meant extra work for the end-user.
<carlos> sabdfl, oh, I changed it on Friday but was not merged until today, sorry
<carlos> sabdfl, forgot that one
<carlos> sabdfl, I had to change it to add a test 
<carlos> salgado, could be, let me ask daf when he's back It's long ago since last time I touched that code and he should be able to answer it easily
<kiko> carlos, apologies, btw -- only pychecker would have caught this error.
<kiko> still, just running it once manually would have caught it...
<carlos> kiko, isn't pychecker broken with sqlobject classes?
<kiko> I don't know, I just ran it on this file and it worked fine
<SteveA> kiko: i can appreciate the "extra work for the end user" side of things.  it is also important to give the end-user a consistent model that they can understand.
<SteveA> if we use +edit and +admin pages consistently, that forms part of the model
<kiko> does the +admin page have all the fields the +edit page has?
<carlos> kiko, yes, the only difference was the readonly 'name' field
<SteveA> if we're requiring extra page changes for frequently undertaken tasks, then that's a good time to look at doing something to fix that, but that doesn't particuarly disrupt the overall model.
<carlos> kiko, because the +admin one has potemplatename as read/write
<carlos> that it's a kind of alias
<kiko> and can +edit and +alias use the same zpt?
<carlos> +alias?
<carlos> +admin ;-)
<carlos> kiko, they could, yes
<kiko> aiee
<carlos> as it's an autogenerated form
<kiko> ah
<kiko> and if it wasn't?
<SteveA> aw screw.  when i run page tests in isolation, all pass
<kiko> not without using PQNS, I suspect
<SteveA> when i run all tests, a foaf test fails
<sabdfl> SteveA: 30-mergepeople..?
<carlos> kiko, with tal conditionals we could solve that, I suppose, but then it's the same problem with the current merge, right?
<SteveA> sabdfl: yeah
<carlos> kiko, as the security code is inside the .pt file
<kiko> carlos, right.
<sabdfl> i'm trying to debug that too
<sabdfl> on my machine, all tests pass
<carlos> SteveA, same here, but with malone tests
<SteveA> carlos: there is a feature called "usage" that allows you to use one page template under different circumstances.
<sabdfl> i've spent all day on this, and am about to ban anyone else from emailing pqm till i get it landed :-)
<SteveA> carlos: we're not using it at present, though.
<carlos> SteveA, isn't it the same problem we have now?
<SteveA> sabdfl: maybe i should take a look at it, as it is failing on my machine.
<sabdfl> carlos, SteveA: this is a very simple situation, that does not call for fancy zope3 stuff
<carlos> SteveA, some fields will appear as launchpad.Admin and others as launchpad.Edit
<sabdfl> it requires two zcml directives, one for the +edit page, which many people will use to edit the description and potemplatename, and one for the +admin page, which only hard-core admins and rosetta-exports will use
<carlos> sabdfl, I know, I solved it that way first time I implemented it
<sabdfl> carlos: i do not want forms that are sometimes editable and sometimes not
<sabdfl> i've spent days shitting on bradb for that in malone, let's not do it in rosetta, please
<kiko> right, the zcml is simple, but the page templates are my question
<sabdfl> kiko: they are all autogenerated, first, and second, you WANT different templates because you likely want different additional details on them
<kiko> I didn't think that was the case here -- simply one field that would be editable or not.
<kiko> anyway, I am overruled
<seb128> hi
<seb128> can we get gnome-menus on arch.u.c? :)
<carlos> stub, are you ready?
<carlos> stub, my changes are ready
<SteveA> sabdfl: i've tracked down the bug
<ddaa> seb128: sure
<ddaa> seb128: here are the required steps
<sabdfl> carlos: i don't have time to sort this out properly, i'm just going to delete those test. best make backups if you want them
<ddaa> seb128: look for the product on launchpad. In that case it's alredy there: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/gnome-menus
<seb128> k
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added missing security declaration + typos (patch-2016: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> SteveA: what's the fix?
<SteveA> sabdfl: it's some strange case of equality on sqlobjects.  the deep fix, i'll have to look into.
<SteveA> i can give you a quick fix
<sabdfl> SteveA: please
<SteveA> i'm just going to test it -- don't want to waste your time with a bogus fix
<carlos> sabdfl, delete those tests?
<carlos> sabdfl, because the conflict?
<sabdfl> i had also done a assert email.person == self, 'Wrong person! %r %r' % (email.person, self)
<sabdfl> to try to get to the bottom of it
<sabdfl> but since it didn't show on my machine i've had to keep submitting
<sabdfl> and everyone else gets ahead in the queue
<ddaa> seb128: since it has only dummy descriptions and such, I have it to you. Please make a good description, and enter cvs and ftp details in the ill-named head branch.
<ddaa> * I have assigned it to you
<sabdfl> and then there are conflicts so the tests aren't run by pqm...
<seb128> ddaa: ok
<carlos> sabdfl, ok, merge it and I will redo the sampledata change 
<carlos> sabdfl, and reactivate the test
<sabdfl> carlos: the sampledata is fine, i have fixed that
<carlos> sabdfl, ok?
<carlos> sabdfl, then=?
<sabdfl> it's the edit-*.txt tests
<stub> carlos: patch-2016?
* ddaa goes out to rename "head" to "main"
<sabdfl> all of which test the forms i will remove
<carlos> stub, I just sent you an email with the extra ones to add to the previous email
<sabdfl> i don't have time to recreate those tests on the admin pages
<ddaa> seb128: wait a min...
<sabdfl> ddaa: why not add a recommendation that "main" be the name of any new series being created for a prodct has has no series?
<seb128> ddaa: k
<carlos> sabdfl, as long as you leave the edit ones, that's enough
<sabdfl> you could add that direct to the web pages
<sabdfl> carlos: there's nothing left to edit, beyond the description
<ddaa> sabdfl: probably because I have not asked for it clearly enough.
<carlos> sabdfl, I will add the +admin ones
<sabdfl> nothing else is safe for ordinary users
<carlos> sabdfl, the owner
<ddaa> sabdfl: anyway, those are automatically created products and branches.
<carlos> sabdfl, aren't they supposed to change the owner of a potemplate?
<sabdfl> ddaa: what i'm saying is, if there is a behaviour of LP users you want to avoid, the thing to do is nudge the pages that induce that behaviour in the directin you want
<sabdfl> carlos: that's object reassignment, check with salgado on the best practice there
<carlos> sabdfl, ok
<ddaa> sabdfl: yes, we complained several time that the text was wrong, but I think we never went around filing a formal bug.
<carlos> sabdfl, anyway, the test checks that only the right values are tehre
<ddaa> Though I'm not even sure of that. I'll check once I'm done with seb128.
<carlos> sabdfl, so that test should reappear
<carlos> sabdfl, but don't worry, I will take care of it
* carlos -> lunch
<sabdfl> ddaa: just fix it yourself, if it is just text it will be a quick review
<sabdfl> ddaa: you should get comfortable with the code behind those pages, and improve it to suit your purposes
<sabdfl> every now and then you'll do something that's not perfect, but it will get sorted out
<sabdfl> and we'll find a better way to achieve what you want
<SteveA> sabdfl: the thing is, they're the same person.  just, a different object.  __eq__ is supposed to work.  i don't yet know why it doesn't.  I shall find out after some lunch.
<carlos> stub, do you need anything from me or could I leave to have lunch?
<SteveA> sabdfl:         assert email.person.id == self.id
<sabdfl> but it is much better if you treat LP as open source for your needs :-)
<SteveA> sabdfl: all my tests pass when that line is changed.
<ddaa> sabdfl: I'll do it when I can get around to it.
<stub> carlos: have lunch
<carlos> ok
<carlos> later
<SteveA> sabdfl: but, please add an XXX comment owned by me, that this is so because of an sqlobject oddity
<ddaa> seb128: about gnome things in general
<ddaa> seb128: you need to set up a 'main' series for the MAIN branch on the CVS.
* SteveA --> lunch
<ddaa> seb128: and additional series for release branches like gnome-2-10 that are actually packaged
<seb128> ok
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> actually, since you are packaging 2.11...
<seb128> hoary has 2.10
<ddaa> If you care about 2.10, then you should enter the cvs details for the release _branch_ on the CVS.
<ddaa> in the 2.10 series you'll give ftp details with ftproot=ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gnome-menus/2.10/
<ddaa> and if you are interested about hct support for packaging 2.11 you should also create a 2.11 series. Since it does not have a cvs branch, just enter ftp details on that one.
<ddaa> seb128: you get the idea?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> I don't really care about 2.10 atm, main is fine
* seb128 updates the descriptions
<sabdfl> oh, gosh, darn, sampledata conflicts again
<ddaa> well, I guess you care about 2.11, at least we're going to have to put ftp details there, so I'd like distro people to enters details about what they are packaging in breezy.
<ddaa> (otherwise someone else here will have to do it)
<sabdfl> stub: the calendar merge has made my life difficult
<sabdfl> was any new sampledata added?
<sabdfl> or was it just a structural change?
<ddaa> seb128: I'm not clear on whether 2.11 should be a separate series or just put the ftp details for that on MAIN, and change them regularly... I guess it's a matter of taste...
<seb128> ddaa: I prefer to have MAIN, and to create gnome-2-12 later
<stub> sabdfl: IIRC sample data changes were in there
<ddaa> seb128: that's your choice. As long as the ftp details for the latest releases are _somewhere_ meaningful, HCT will be happy.
<sabdfl> stub: pity, there goes a few useful hours :-/
<ddaa> (and as a consequence, you will be happy, sabdfl will be happy, and will be happy)
<seb128> ddaa: I've updated the page for MAIN
<seb128> ddaa: k
<ddaa> seb128: I see no cvs or ftp details in the series
<sabdfl> stub: what was the db patch number that added the db structures for calendars?
<ddaa> About the product description. You should leave blank lines instead of the "dot line" format of control files.
<stub> sabdfl: patch-17-38-0.sql
<seb128> ddaa: I've update the serie, fixing the main
<ddaa> seb128: the Download URL field of the product description is _not_ the place to tell HCT where to retrieve tarballs. Actually, it's used nowhere yet so it can be safely ignored. The place to input that data is the "edit series details" page.
<seb128> ddaa: main updated too
<seb128> ddaa: I've figured that after editing the serie :)
<ddaa> seb128: what is the page of what you call the "series"?
<seb128> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/gnome-menus/+series/main/+edit
<ddaa> Hu...
<ddaa> That's the edit page for the main series yes.
<ddaa> So, I guess that what you call the "main" is: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/gnome-menus
<ddaa> That is the product.
<ddaa> For launchpad entry purposes, "main" is just a series among equals.
<seb128> right
<seb128> so I've update the product information, and put the right ftp etc for the main serie
<seb128> s/update/updated/
* ddaa ties the product to the gnome project, since it follows the gnome release cycle
<sabdfl> ddaa: are svn imports syncing? lifeless?
<ddaa> sabdfl: last I heard of it, there was a bug with svn update not actually updating.
<sabdfl> lifeless: ?
<ddaa> he's sleeping
<ddaa> seb128: still no cvs details on the series. Can you enter them, please?
<seb128> oh, that's "edit source"
<seb128> doing it now
<seb128> ddaa: should I specify a branch for HEAD?
<ddaa> yes, MAIN is the branch.
<ddaa> HEAD is some sort of autocrackful tag.
<seb128> updated
<ddaa> Looks good.
<ddaa> seb128: autotest import running, I'll tell you when it's up on arch.ubuntu.com or if there is problem preventing that.
<seb128> ddaa: thanks
<stub> debonzi: Can you have a look at stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--gina--0 ? I have ripped out the command line, replaced it with entries in launchpad.conf, and changed all the print statements to use the Python logging system (probably with badly chosen log levels). I also have not tested it ;)
<debonzi> stub, man.. its so cool.. :) Sure I can.. do you want me to do some tests too?
<stub> debonzi: tests? Of course ;) You probably want to review the levels I'm logging stuff at. In general, I think it will run with '-q' so only WARNINGS and above are printed. I might have made some INFO that should be WARNING or ERROR and have almost certainly mixed up some INFO and DEBUG statements.
<stub> debonzi: Note I have *not* tested - the modules might not import at the moment, but I gotta do this production merge.
<sabdfl> stub: founds quite a quick way to deal with this smapledata conflict
<debonzi> stub, right.. I will take a look on it and try to make some runs localy..
<sabdfl> mv the newer patches out the way, make the db with old sampledata, apply patches, make newsampledata, mv patches back, mv newsampledata to current, make
<debonzi> stub, I *have* to go buy some food now... I will be looking to it right after lunch ... 
* debonzi -> FOOD
<stub> debonzi: No problem. I'm going to bed after this rollout anyway ;) If I have broken anything majorly, we can keep running with the command line stuff for the time being.
<debonzi> stub, cool... Thanks dude
<sabdfl> who just asked for a landing?
<sabdfl> and is it big?
<bradb> i just sent a merge request. it's only about 3 lines.
<sabdfl> ok
<kiko> bradb, is it a fix for the odd error that steve reported today?
<bradb> no, it's a fix for the header when viewing the upstream bug listing as the upstream maintainer
<bradb> i noticed that bug that SteveA couldn't mark as fixed is marked fixed
<bradb> SteveA: what's the story on that one?
<kiko> bradb, look up the system error in the error logs
<kiko> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs/1193/+edit
<kiko> shouldn't be hard to find
<stub> bradb: The view page has a save button on it was the major cause
<stub> bradb: (so Steve thought he was on the edit page)
<bradb> it does? i thought i fixed that more than a week ago.
* bradb waits for a merge from rf to finish to look at what's happening
<kiko> stub, are you talking about the error-reports bug steve reported?
<kiko> or some other issue?
<stub> kiko: Brad Bollenbach: i noticed that bug that SteveA couldn't mark as fixed is marked fixed
<kiko> stub, oh, I see
<kiko> so he misreported?
<kiko> I changed the 'status' to fixed.
<kiko> that's what he said
<kiko> and more interesting, I don't seem to have write access to that page
<bradb> kiko: how did you change the status to fixed?
<kiko> I didn't
<bradb> oh, "that's what he said", ok
<kiko> bradb, I just emailed to the list and to you summarizing
<bradb> ok, thanks, taking a look while my ctags rebuild
<mpt> kiko: Is https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1236 yours?
<ddaa> seb128: gnome@arch.ubuntu.com/gnome-menus--MAIN--0
<seb128> ddaa: thanks
<sabdfl> bradb: is that to fix the integrityerror in bugtask.txt?
<bradb> sabdfl: the merge request i did? it's a fix so that the "select" column header is rendered when looking at the bugs as an upstream maintainer of a thing.
<sabdfl> ok
<bradb> i haven't yet given any thought as to how to reset the db connection in the middle of a doctest, to recover from an IntegrityError
<kiko> mpt, let me see
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  small header fix in the bug listing (patch-2017: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> mpt, nope
<mpt> heh, good timing
<kiko> I can fix it if you like, but I think you're the man for it :-P
<mpt> bradb: How did you fix it?
<kiko> bradb, is that patch a fix for bug 1236?
<bradb> kiko: yeah
<kiko> sabdfl, is the tree closed for merges?
<kiko> aha
<bradb> mpt: just added three lines of html to show the select table header when it should
<mpt> bradb: Does the header contain any text?
<bradb> just the word "select"
* mpt cries
<mpt> ok, I'll fix it later
<kiko> mpt, I'll let you close the bug then
<mpt> bradb: Did you move the title column to the right?
<bradb> mpt: yes
<bradb> bugzilla style
<mpt> why?
<mpt> I'm sure there's a good reason :-)
<mpt> but "bugzilla style" isn't ...
<bradb> well, it helps for some use cases, but it's less useful for others
<bradb> mpt: let's say you're jblack 
<bradb> and lifeless has assigned a bunch of bugs to you
<bradb> so, you have a "todo" list now
<mpt> hmm, I remember jblack saying something about column ordering, yes
<bradb> some of those bugs are important, some of them are less important
<bradb> so, you're going through your todo list...what kinds of things are the most important to be able to scan quickly when going through this todo list?
<bradb> (and why?)
<mpt> the checkboxes, and the summaries
<mpt> so I can check a bunch of them and click the menu at the bottom of the list to change the selected bugs to High priority
<mpt> or target them for 1.6
<bradb> mpt: that's what lifeless already did for you
<mpt> lifeless set priorities for jblack's bugs?
<mpt> That would make sense for bugtracker.somebigcorporation.com
<bradb> AFAIU, it's not jblack who decides, for example, that a bug is targeted for a specific release
<mpt> I don't think it's the usual case for projects where the people collaborating aren't usually in a contractual relationship
<bradb> maybe i misunderstood, but that would be all the more confusing, considering jblack suggested these column ordering changes ;)
<bradb> mpt: what do you think needs to be changed from the way it currently looks?
<bradb> (and why?)
<mpt> I accept that's what jblack would like, I just don't think it's the usual case
<mpt> The usual case is:
<mpt> * people haven't bothered to set priority
<mpt> * people haven't bothered to set severity
<mpt> * for a lot of the bugs you're looking at, there is no assignee yet
<mpt> * reporter isn't that interesting
<morgs> SteveA: test.py runs in python2.3, but uses set() which is not supported?
<kiko> reporter is rarely interesting
<bradb> mpt: "the usual case" for which type of user?
<bradb> it sounds like you're talking about the triager use case now
<mpt> not really
<mpt> Even Launchpadders don't bother to set severities and priorities on their bugs!
<mpt> (most of the time)
<bradb> does BMO have a triagers guide?
<mpt> I'm pretty sure it does
<bradb> for example, GNOME does. the first paragraph of the GNOME triagers guide says that triaging involves setting the severity/priority on a bug (among other things)
<mpt> where's that?
<bradb> BMO's triage guide mentions setting Severity as "Optional, but helpful"
<bradb> mpt: http://developer.gnome.org/projects/bugsquad/triage/
<mpt> In b.m.o, if you dare set the priority on a bug that isn't assigned to you, you'll probably get yelled at
<kiko> severity is most of the time only settable by the reporter
<kiko> priority is most of the time only settable by the project manager
<kiko> (or the developer if he is allowed to prioritize his work)
<mpt> "As stated in the Bugzilla Etiquette you MUST NOT CHANGE the Target Milestone and Priority fields. These fields are reserved for the developers. Bugs      with Target Milestones in the past are NOT EXCEPTED."
<mpt> http://www.mozilla.org/quality/help/bugzilla-privilege-guide.html#editbugs
<bradb> KDE's triager guide also mentions setting the severity, at least
<bradb> mpt: sure, that makes sense. it seems logical that a triager has no place choosing target or priority. i'm just reporting the information i've found.
<mpt> what a weird circumstance that b.g.o and b.m.o practice should be so different
<bradb> mpt: might we be at the point now where different "types" of listings need different, well, "types" of listings? :)
<SteveA> bradb: i couldn't mark it fixed from the page i was on, because of url changes in the recent production upgrade
<mpt> bradb: yeah, but customizability doesn't preclude us from having to choose a default :-P
<SteveA> morgs: test.py should be changed, then.  me, I always use "python test.py"
<kiko> mpt, I think the GNOME triager's guide is wrong.
<mpt> bradb: The other reason having the title as the last column in Bugzilla really annoys me is that I can't see the bug number and the title at the same time
<mpt> e.g. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/duplicates.cgi?sortby=delta&reverse=1&maxrows=100&changedsince=30
<mpt> normal buglists are better than that, but not much better.
<bradb> mpt: btw, i wasn't talking about "customizability", i was talking about showing a different kind of listing, depending on the view you're looking at (so, a triage view looks somewhat different to the "my todo list" sort of view, etc.)
<carlos> hmm
<SteveA> right... let's see why email.person != self
<bradb> column customizability is somewhere down the line well behind canned searches, IMHO
<carlos> sabdfl,  we have two portlets with similar information in the same page: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/ddtp-ubuntu
<mpt> bradb: and how would you determine which view to show?
<carlos> mpt, ^^^
<bradb> mpt: we could create them. +untriaged, +mytodolist, +whatever, etc.
<sabdfl> carlos: the title on both portlets suck, i certainly didn't set those :-)_
<mpt> kiko: wrong as in badly written, or misguided, or what?
<bradb> mpt: and then it's just a matter of "affording" them
<sabdfl> errr
<sabdfl> sorry
<kiko> mpt, misguided
<carlos> sabdfl, the title and the content....
<sabdfl> that's the product title coming though :-)
<mpt> ahh
<mpt> I was thinking "huh? is this a Rosetta page?" :-)
<carlos> sabdfl, are you fixing it then?
<sabdfl> i think the second one is a borked product-PROJECT-details
<sabdfl> you sort of need to see both
<sabdfl> the product details, and the project details
<sabdfl> because, for example, translation permission is the "most restrctive of BOTH"
<mpt> there's something a bit broken in the "latest malone bugs" box too
<kiko> mpt, what's broken there?
<carlos> mpt, yeah, the icon is in the next line
<kiko> I changed that portlet in my tree
<carlos> sabdfl, I see, then the description should be improved :-)
<mpt> kiko: (1) They're not Malone bugs, they're "Package Descriptions for Ubuntu" bugs. (2) There's a stray (i) icon at the bottom.
<kiko> mpt, what page is this?
<carlos> sabdfl, anyway, that product does not have a project
<mpt> kiko: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/ddtp-ubuntu
<bradb> SteveA: so, just to be clear, is there a problem with marking the bug fixed, or has the problem magically gone away? i'm not sure if you're saying this was a problem specific to, perhaps, having tried to make this change right in the middle of a prod upgrade.
<carlos> so I'm not sure that portlet should appear
<kiko> mpt, I changed that to Latest Bugs Reported
<kiko> no clue about the dangling icon, let me check.
<mpt> bradb: targeted views is an interesting idea, though we seem to have a lot of trouble keeping even one view in good working order :-)
<kiko> mpt, I think that's fixed in RF
<mpt> good good
<kiko> ah, it's not, but I will fix here
<kiko> carlos, bradb, sabdfl, mpt: leave the dangling icon and the title to me
<mpt> kiko: looks like a <li><div tal:condition> instead of an <li tal:condition>, perhaps
<sabdfl> <insert background music>
<sabdfl> kiko to the rescue!
<carlos> :-D
<kiko> exactly
<bradb> lp 911
* mpt croons, "But dangling, leave the last dance to me"
<SteveA> bradb: this was specific to using the system during an upgrade.  i subsequently marked it as fixed.
<kiko> I'm rescuing that in total selfishness, because I don't want 5000 conflicts on my merge 
<bradb> SteveA: ok, cool
<ddaa> kiko: there are that many files in launchpad?
<sabdfl> SteveA: so the correct form action for self-posting forms is: <form tal:attributes="action request/getURL"> ?
<bradb> sabdfl: will you be okay with me splitting bugtask-editform.pt into bugtask-view.pt and bugtask-edit.pt? i want to fix this save-changes-showing-up-on-the-view-form again bug, and keep it simple.
<SteveA> that will work well.  i think we established that action="" ought to work according to the RFC, but we should check it in the browsers we wish to support.
<SteveA> who is awake and knows sqlobject internals well ?
<SteveA> mpt: what do you think of action="" in self-posting forms?
<SteveA> sabdfl: in the interests of simplicity, i think we should use action="" until someone reports an error.
<mpt> SteveA: I don't know of anything particularly bad about it
<sabdfl> bradb: i think so, but is that something that could wait till post-1.0?
<sabdfl> SteveA: linkchecker does, for a start
<SteveA> linkchecker does not comply with the RFC, then.
<SteveA> in which case, what you posted above is right
<SteveA> and stub should fix linkchecker sometime
<sabdfl> i'm mailing the list, to ask folks to be consistent, should I use the above, or =""?
<SteveA> use ="", as we can always do a mass replacement if linkchecker cannot be fixed
<SteveA> because there is only one way to spell action="", but multiple ways to spell the TALES version
<SteveA> and the right thing to do is to fix linkchecker
<mpt> to be fair to linkchecker, the usual meaning of action="" on most sites would be "oops"
<mpt> it just so happens that we use it often
<daf> action="" is perfectly valid
<SteveA> daf: yes.  we checked the RFC last time this topic came up
<bradb> sabdfl: it'll take five mins to fix (cp foo bar, vim bar, delete a small snippet, change the ZCML, baz commit -s "[trivial]  ..."). if i don't do this, the save changes button will show on the view-only form when people who have edit privs view the view-only form
* daf wonders what happened to his merge request
<kiko> mpt, what class can I use for some text that will say "No bugs have been filed on this product"?
<daf> mpt: hi
<mpt> kiko: "discreet"
<sabdfl> bradb: ok, go ahead
<bradb> cheers
<mpt> daf: ho
<mpt> ugh, 3.45am :-(
<sabdfl> morning mpt :-)
<kiko> mpt, should I get rid of this silly bugnavigation table?
<kiko> (and use <li> instead?)
<daf> mpt: launchpad-editform.pt uses <h3> for the main page title, which is a bit inconsistent
<kiko> it's a one-celled table with confusing highlighting...
<mpt> kiko: where?
<kiko> mpt, in the latest-bugs portlet I said
<mpt> daf: I saw that earlier today ... do you have an example URL handy?
<carlos> kiko, Before you see it and start crying... the import is failing now because it's missing some DB permissions
<carlos> daf, did you see salgado's report about the Rosetta preferences page?
<kiko> mpt, for instance localhost:6038/products/malone
<carlos> daf, seems like we are missing tests for that part 
<daf> carlos: looks like that error page has expired
<mpt> kiko: where'd you get that sampledata and port? :-)
<mpt> kiko: oh, I see
<mpt> yes, use a <ul>
<carlos> daf, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileSKfjfq.html
<kiko> what class, mpt?
<mpt> kiko: there isn't one for bugs yet
<daf> carlos: hmmm
<mpt> daf: Are you suggesting that I should fix it? :-)
<mpt> (the <h3>, I mean)
<daf> mpt: well...
<daf> mpt: either that or tell me how to fix it
<BjornT> SteveA: i've had to look at sqlobject's internal several times, wouldn't say i know it well, though. what's your question?
<mpt> daf: the heading shouldn't be there at all ... Anything interesting it contains should be in the <h1>
<SteveA> i'm trying to work out why i have two person objects that are different objects, but have the same id
<daf> mpt: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/plonecompositepack/unknown/+pots/compopack-po/+edit
<mpt> daf: but I fear that means altering lots of code at once
<daf> ok
<mpt> daf: I don't have permission for that page
<daf> just making sure you're aware of the issue
<daf> bah
<daf> why isn't mpt an admin?
<mpt> yes, I am
<mpt> aware of the issue, I mean
<daf> right
<mpt> not an admin :-)
<BjornT> SteveA: i had that problem a while ago as well. somehow the cache got cleared in the middle of an transaction... talked to spiv about it, but he couldn't neither explain it nor reproduce it
<SteveA> okay.  i have a live one.  i'll spend a little while looking into it
<daf> ah, I fudged the merge
<daf> re-submitted now
<kiko> mpt, discrete is doing nothing for me 
<SteveA> BjornT: i think i see the code that is causing the problem
<kiko> oh
<daf> discreet, perchance?
<kiko> discreet
<BjornT> SteveA: cool. what code is it?
<kiko> weird.
<SteveA> BjornT: let me actually see if it is the code first ;-)
<mpt> kiko: I did *not* come up with the name for that class
<BjornT> SteveA: ok :)
<kiko> mpt, liar!
<mpt> It's from plone.css
<mpt> and it's correctly spelled, it's just likely to be misspelled by Brazilians
<kiko> Barzilians make no mistakes!
<bradb> kiko: LPI meeting in 2, right?
<daf> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22discreet+mathematics%22
<kiko> bradb, YES!
<daf> kiko: I did a bit of work on the source package stuff
<bradb> in #canonical-meeting?
<kiko> daf, you da man!
<daf> let me find that patch...
<mpt> daf: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=%22very+discrete%22
<kiko> yeah
<daf> mpt: :)
<carlos> debonzi, when will gina start hoary/warty/breezy imports into production?
<debonzi> carlos, not sure.. stub is taking care of it
<kiko> debonzi, are you sure? stub seemed to be halted by the gina problems he reported
<kiko> Kinnison, I am holding you reponsible for anything that happens or doesn't to gina in the next days :-P
<carlos> debonzi, but the idea is that it start running this week, right?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.24: [trivial]  Patches for production (patch-2: carlos.perello@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> kiko: I see
<kiko> seriously
<Kinnison> kiko: very well
<debonzi> kiko, there was no problem in gina AFAICS.. the problem was that warty was not available on the launchpad db.. I talked with him today.. he has made some improvements that I am about to check
<kiko> you guys need to make it happen
<debonzi> carlos, yes.. it should happen as soon as possible..
<carlos> ok
<kiko> no more excuses
<Kinnison> kiko: Indeed. I appreciate that. I do my best
<kiko> this run has been delayed for way too long
* Kinnison nods
<carlos> koke_, hi
<Kinnison> It is getting out of hand
<koke_> hi! :)
<kiko> Kinnison, I'm going to talk to debonzi today
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> I've just sent an email to stub and debonzi, CCd to you about it
<daf> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filejhoxSJ.html
<daf> kiko: that's what I have so far
<daf> kiko: that gets me out of one DB improt into browser code
<SteveA> hi koke_ 
<kiko> daf, ah, neat
<daf> if it looks ok to you, it means I can put my menus stuff up for review
<carlos> sabdfl, daf: Until we implement a way to remove POFile and POTemplate objects, I need a product placeholder to move there POTemplate duplicates that should be removed so people doesn't translate them
<carlos> sabdfl, daf is it ok to create a product 'deprecated' to store them there?
<carlos> kiko, ^^^
<kiko> I'm busy
<kiko> and hmmm, I don't know if I approve
* carlos waits then until someone decides it while tags the obsolete POTemplates
<kiko> carlos, what about templates with translations for languages that should be hidden?
<kiko> bradb, how easy is it to produce a link to the person a bug is assigned to?
<kiko> and how easy is it to omit a field if it's not relevant (in the read-only display)
<carlos> kiko, that's another issue
<bradb> kiko: link for a person in ZPT should be (in theory, but untested) person/fmt:url, i think
<carlos> kiko, the right fix is to implement a way to merge POFiles and to remove POTemplate and POFiles
<carlos> kiko, so we don't lose translations and we can remove them after the merge is done (if needed)
<bradb> kiko: for a read-only display...is the template being used for any other reason that the read-only display?
* Keybuk hugs smerge-mode
<carlos> kiko, I'm asking for a way to fix the UI until we implement that feature so we "hide" those pofiles from the users and they don't lose their time with that. Overtime, the potemplate duplication should disappear as our automatic imports is being improved overtime
<kiko> carlos, I was just asking if you were also proposing to fix that problem as well.
<kiko> bradb, visit the task page in editable and non-editable mode.
<carlos> kiko, we already want to fix it
<carlos> kiko, we were waiting post 1.0 to write a spec and implement it
<kiko> bradb, the issues I see are: 1) "Remote bug details" is usually blank and confusing in the non-editable mode. 2) the person isn't linked to
<bradb> kiko: my next merge is about to break it into two separate templates. (first merge request failed because of a bugtask.zcml conflict)
<kiko> bradb, /please/ wait for my stuff to land before merging, I will cry blood
<kiko> I just submitted my merge request
<kiko> aieee
* kiko prays
<bradb> augh, i hate it when these five minute things turn into 2 hour jobs
<kiko> carlos, but could this problem also be fixed by using a deprecated product?
<kiko> well
<carlos> kiko, no, because we move a POTemplate + all its POFiles
<kiko> s/fixed/worked around/
<kiko> I see.
<carlos> kiko, and we don't have a way to move POFiles around
<carlos> we could do it using Stuart's DB interface
<kiko> bradb, how can I see what PQM is doing?
<kiko> mpt!
<carlos> and could be a bit complicate... I prefer to fix it with the merge solution
<kiko> okay.
<carlos> kiko, ps aux|grep pqm at chinstrap
<bradb> kiko: watch 'ps aux | grep pqm' on chinstrap is the best i can do
<kiko> my tests pass
<kiko> my merge request has been sent
<daf> kiko: so, that diff?
<kiko> FUCKING @#@!#@! PQM
<kiko> conflicts galore
<kiko> should I give up
<kiko> should I give up
<kiko> should I give up
<kiko> man
<kiko> 6 conflicts in page templates
<kiko> daf, it looks like a start
<bradb> welcome to lp development :)
<daf> kiko: should I commit it to my menus branch or what?
<kiko> daf, I'd rather see it committed directly to RF...
<daf> sure
<daf> r=kiko?
<kiko> daf, what does that change help you with, though?
<daf> it means that rather than this:
<kiko> are there no existing callsites that use findSourcesByName?
<daf> from canonical.launchpad.database import SourcePackageSet
<daf>             sp_set = SourcePackageSet(distrorelease=self.context.distrorelease)
<daf>             source_package = sp_set[self.context.sourcepackagename.name] 
<daf> I can do this:
<daf>             source_package = self.context.distrorelease.getSourcePackageByName(
<daf>                 self.context.sourcepackagename)
<SteveA> any idea why pdb would be ignoring my breakpoints?
<daf> kiko: nope, I grepped the whole tree
<kiko> daf, the first bit tests to see if we supplied a string, right?
<daf> yarr
<kiko> that is such a hack
<daf> you can pass in a SourcePackageName or a string
<daf> mm, it is a bit icky
<kiko> docstrings need fixing then
<kiko> are you sure that import is non-circular-import-safe?
<daf> otherwise, you can have getSourcePackageByName and getSourcePackageBySourcePackageName
<bradb> SteveA: maybe try throwing an exception immediately above the breakpoint?
<daf> up to you ;)
<kiko> daf, I don't think your code is so bad if the docstring clarifies it
<daf> ok
<SteveA> bradb: the point is to add a breakpoint only when a certain point has been reached
<daf> I haven't found any problems with circular imports
<kiko> you patch is currently in "ignoring docstrings" mode
<daf> yes, that's true
<daf> I'll docstring it
<kiko> r=kiko with that
<kiko> enjoy the ride while it lasts
<kiko> 6 conflicts in pagetemplates
<bradb> SteveA: ah
<kiko-fud> man
<ddaa> Keybuk: any reason not to use *.tar.bz2 when they are available from upstream?
<Keybuk> nope
<ddaa> Cool, let's try and be nice to gnu.org :)
<kiko-fud> sabdfl?
<sabdfl> hi
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, did you by any change remove the Mark this bug as occurring [...]  links?
<kiko-fud> (from the -headline.pt portlet)
<bradb-lunch> SteveA: how do you write multi-line Attribute docstrings?
<bradb-lunch> e.g.
<bradb-lunch>     sourcepackagename = Attribute("""A dict like
<bradb-lunch>                                      {'old' : ISourcePackageReleaseSet, 'new' : ISourcePackageReleaseSet}
<bradb-lunch>                                      or None, if no sourcepackagename was made.""")
<bradb-lunch> (er, s/Set/Name/, but anyway)
<SteveA> i prefer using less indentation, as it makes things easier to read
<SteveA>   sourcepackagename = Attribute(
<SteveA>       """yeah...
<SteveA>      """)
<SteveA> but lining up better
<bradb-lunch>     sourcepackagename = Attribute(
<bradb-lunch>         """A dict like {'old' : ISourcePackageName, 'new' : ISourcePackageName}
<bradb-lunch> ?
<bradb-lunch>            or None, if no sourcepackagename was made.""")
<bradb-lunch> s/was made/change was made/
<SteveA> the first line should be a plain description of what it is for, then say what form it takes.
<bradb-lunch> ok
<kiko-fud> sabdfl?
<SteveA> like "A description of changes to the sourcepackagename of something"
<SteveA> also, have you considered using a class with old and new attributes, instead of a dict?
<SteveA> it might make things clearer
<SteveA> as you can document the old-new stuff in that class
<SteveA> class ChangedAttribute:
<SteveA>     def __init__(self, old, new):
<SteveA> etc.
<SteveA> or ChangedValue might be better
<SteveA> i dunno.  just a suggestion. 
<SteveA> i have't looked at the rest of the code
<SteveA> so i can't make a good recommendation
* SteveA finds a deep bug in sqlos
<bradb-lunch> i think it best to stick with what we've got, for now
<SteveA> you get what i'm saying thoug?
<bradb-lunch> yes
<SteveA> cool
* bradb-lunch & # bbl
<daf> SteveA: you have an XXX in interfaces/general.py
<daf> SteveA: do we have a plan for that?
<SteveA> daf: i'm kinda busy in the debugger
<daf> it's not urgent
<daf> but now, while I'm cleaning up interfaces, might be an opportune time to try to fix it
<daf> hmm, I'm getting odd failure messages from PQM
<dilys> New Malone bug 1241 filed on source package wings3d by dwbrown: wings3d won't run, missing erlang library
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1241
* kiko-fud chants the dilys chant
<kiko-fud> BjornT, ping?
<carlos> bradb-lunch, BjornT https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120589672.070.64057851381
<SteveA> kiko-fud: i think i've found out why the staging server consumes a lot of ram.  i think there's connection caches that aren't being properly emptied in sqlobject.
<kiko-fud> that is so cool
<kiko-fud> sqlos is chock-full-o-bugs
<SteveA> yeah, well i'm in its guts now
* carlos leaves
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  IDistroRelease.getSourcePackageByName (patch-2019: daf@canonical.com)
<bradb> right, you can't file a bug on a distro release yet (for no other reason than that it isn't implemented yet...and, well, it didn't seem like a good idea to make it simple and obvious to file a bug on a specific release, because then lots of users might start doing that when they don't meant to.)
<daf> SteveA: I have a branch where every interface file has an __all__
<SteveA> cool
<daf> does that need reviewing, or shall I just push it through as [trivial] ?
<SteveA> trivial
<daf> groovy
<daf> it can land with the other import fascism stuff, if PQM stops being weird
<kiko-fud> @#@!$@!#
<kiko-fud> dilys, accept my changes ffs
<daf> kiko-fud: you getting weird CVS errors too?
<kiko-fud> nope
<kiko-fud> she's just slow
<daf> ah
<dilys> New Malone bug 1242 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: BugPriority and BugSeverity vocabs are misnamed
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1242
<SteveA> daf: i just received a discard message from launchpad-error-reports
<SteveA> Hello Carlos Perello Marin,
<SteveA> Rosetta has finished exporting your requested files.
<SteveA> However, problems were encountered exporting the
<SteveA> following files:
<SteveA>  * es.mo
<SteveA>  * es_ES.mo
<SteveA>  * ko.mo
<SteveA> and so on
<daf> discard?
<daf> ddaa: around?
<SteveA> daf: the error reports list discarded it
<daf> do you know why?
<SteveA> no
<daf> hmm
<daf> I thought stub (or maybe somebody else) had whitelisted mail from that address
<daf> certainly those mails have gotten through before
<SteveA> From:
<SteveA> rosetta@canonical.com
<daf> yes
<daf> hmm:
<daf> There were 8 database import violations.
<daf> There were 32 imports 'from *' without an __all__.
<daf> I wonder how we got back up to 8
<salgado> SteveA, do you have two minutes to talk about a problem I found and am not sure what to do so it won't happen again?
<SteveA> ok
<salgado> so, someone requests something that needs email validation, we send that person a token, and that token has a type
<salgado> when you go to that token page, I get the type and then redirect you to the correct page for that type
<salgado> each of these correct pages has a self-posting form
<ddaa> daf: pong
<salgado> no problem up to now. but someone change the action of the form to be action="." and this broke people merge
<sabdfl> daf: i have a nice surprise for you and carlos tomorrow ;-)
<sabdfl> salgado: that was me, i apologise
<salgado> even worst, I can't see how to catch these kind of problems with pagetests
<sabdfl> i think i buggered up a few pages like that
<daf> sabdfl: ooh!
<daf> ddaa: I was cleaning up some of the interface code
<daf> ddaa: and encountered some oddities in interfaces/pyarch.py
<salgado> sabdfl, don't worry. I think this is good because we need to find a way to catch this kind of problems
<ddaa> daf: please nuke all you want
<bradb> is there a way to make all string literals in a python module be unicode without prefixing all of them with a u?
<daf> ddaa: well...
<ddaa> daf: this stuff is essentially all cruft.
<salgado> SteveA, are you with me?
<daf> ddaa: you import ArchiveNotRegistered, but then define a class by the same name
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there a nice way to traverse and consume multiple url path components?
<SteveA> salgado: we need to start using ClientForm in order to catch these kinds of problem.  stub's been looking at it.  it will allow us to process the form much like a browser does.
<SteveA> bradb: no, use u"literal"
<sabdfl> say i want a url like foo/+bar/baz
<ddaa> daf: hu... that's a arch.broker oddity... which is also essentially all cruft
<sabdfl> and i never want a BarSet
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<sabdfl> i never want a page like foo/+bar/
<sabdfl> i always want a baz
<sabdfl> how would you do that?
<ddaa> daf: the arch.broker and pyarch interface are two bits that need to be refactored using a hacksaw.
<daf> ddaa: is this file 100% nukable?
<SteveA> so, in the traversal for a foo, you want to essentially say '+bar/baz' is a name you're interested in
<sabdfl> the standard traverser seems to get (object, request, name)
<SteveA> you can't just say that though
<daf> ddaa: or does it need to be cleaned up by somebody who knows what's going on?
<sabdfl> where name would be +bar
<SteveA> so you have to use the request itself
<sabdfl> i want to "consume" the +bar and the baz
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> there's an api on the request to do that
<sabdfl> SteveA: ok, i see that this will allow me to peek ahead to the bar
<sabdfl> but how do i tell zope that i've also used up the baz
<SteveA> let me check that API
<ddaa> daf: I'm not very conversant with the uses of interfaces in launchpad, but as far as I know it's essentially all nukable. I believe no zope thing use it. But I might be wrong.
<daf> ddaa: hmm -- guess I could try nuking it and seeing if the tests still pass
<SteveA> you need to use two apis from request
<ddaa> daf: there are some specific tests in the canonical.arch stuff that depend on it.
<SteveA>   request.getTraversalStack() and request.setTraversalStack()
<sabdfl> SteveA: ok, is there an example in LP you can point me at?
<ddaa> daf: but that's circular stuff, tests that crufty code implements a crufty interface.
<SteveA> you get a list from request.setTraversalStack()
<sabdfl> i think we want to avoid FooSubSet's like this
<SteveA> inspect / alter this list.  then set back to the request.
<daf> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file1CrjuK.html
<daf> ddaa: those are my immediate concernts
<sabdfl> SteveA: the list is the remaining name items?
<SteveA> sabdfl: if we want to do this a lot, then i can write something to make this straightforward.
<SteveA> yes, in reverse order iirc
<sabdfl> thanks SteveA!
<SteveA> i suggest popping into the debugger in your traverse function
<SteveA> and inspecting getTraverseStack()
<SteveA> to get a feel for what it looks like
<SteveA> if you have just +bar and nothing more, return None from your traverse function
<SteveA> and that will be a 404
<ddaa> daf: I do not know about the first. The second and third one as wrong even in the original intent (it was supposed to define the exceptions only if pyarch was not available), and the last one is probably an offshot of those.
<sabdfl> *** AttributeError: 'BrowserRequest' object has no attribute 'getTraverseStack'
<sabdfl> SteveA: that's what it looks like ;-)
<sabdfl> ah, it's getTraversalStack()
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> i'll add a facility to do this "consuming a path segment" when i land the traversal / urls / breadcrumbs refactor that we discussed.
<SteveA> then it will be easy to apply this when we need an extra namespacing thing
<SteveA> sabdfl: i have tracked down the cause of the problem we had earlier to do with comparing persons
<sabdfl> what was it?
<sabdfl> did you have a security proxied object on the one side?
<SteveA> i don't yet know how to fix it.  it is to do with a connection's __del__ being called.
<SteveA> nothing to do with the security proxies
<sabdfl> i've landed with that security proxy weirdness in there
<SteveA> the connection's __del__ is removing objects from the cache
<sabdfl> as long as nobody adds a /fmt:date we will be fine :-)
<SteveA> it isn't the security proxies.  the two person objects were different objects.
<SteveA> they're meant to be the same person object
<SteveA> the GC is interrupting the flow of the program
<SteveA> and doing some collection, including the dbconnection
<SteveA> which is removing the cache
<SteveA> now, i think that this may be a dbconnection from a different thread
<SteveA> or from a previous transaction
<bradb> salgado: i just replied to your FBN review. might you have a chance to take a look so that we can try and land this today?
<SteveA> in which case, the fix is to make the connection more picky about which cache it empties
<SteveA> and i now understand more sqlobject internals than i really wanted to.
<bradb> SteveA: is it a good idea for boolean comparisons to rely on cache behaviour?
<SteveA> doesn't matter.
<SteveA> if the cache is screwed up, then we have more to worry about than just that.
<SteveA> it means that you may be changing some state, but still get an old object lying around.
<salgado> bradb, cool. I'll try to have a look at it
<SteveA> so, a fix to __eq__ would fix this on the surface level
<SteveA> but would be hiding some deeper problems
<bradb> i agree that broken caching is a bad thing, i was just wondering if writing code the depends on caching behaviour/policy working in a specific way is a reliable coding practice
<SteveA> all our code depends on the cache working properly
<bradb> salgado: cool, thanks
<bradb> kiko-fud: i didn't notice your branch land yet. does this mean i shouldn't merge my branch that splits the task page into view/edit pages?
<bradb> ddaa: does baz give me a way yet to show all of my branches that have patches that aren't yet in rf?
<SteveA> okay, i think i can fix this.  i still can't explain exactly why it is happening.  i need to look some more at the cache code first.
<ddaa> bradb: not really, I have a hack here (idea stolen from fai actually) that shows which patchlogs from the current branch are not present in rocketfuel.
<SteveA> so bradb, we should rely on cacheing not being broken.  that's what i'm doing right now.
<bradb> i've completely lost track of the branch i had going that made the sidebar into portlets on the search page
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<bradb> ddaa: any idea if that kind of functionality is intended to appear soon in baz?
<ddaa> bradb: it has not been discussed a lot before, and the current focus is on UI tweaks (matthieu moy) and deep reorganisations (rob collins), not new features. So you should rather script something up if you need it.
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> bradb: add them to the pending reviews page for jamesh's script to deal with <.5 wink>
<bradb> heh heh
<mpt> bradb!
<bradb> mpt!
<mpt> bradb: Is cvereference-index.pt used any more? cveref.zcml says it is, but the URL pattern it gives just redirects to the bug page.
<bradb> never looked at that page. /me checks.
<bradb> mpt: i added a CVE ref to bug #3 in my local data, and went to: http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/3/cverefs/1. i got a NotFoundError.
<bradb> i can't think of any place that we're linking to that page in malone though (and i can't see a huge benefit in having index pages for each and every little thing on a bug), so if you can remove it from the ZCML (and the template), and no tests fail, it should be ok
<bradb> unless sabdfl says otherwise
<sabdfl> bradb: err... no
<sabdfl> we do need a page which shows a cve ref, talks about what they are, and links to the ref on the CVE site
<bradb> sabdfl: so, if i understand correctly, you prefer to go the route that each little thing on a bug (a watch, an infestation [some day] , a CVE ref, an external link, etc.) should have an index page of its own?
<bradb> (an attachment...)
<mpt> bradb: Was your NotFoundError the result of clicking on a link?
<SteveA> i can now explain exactly why the cache errors are occuring.
<bradb> mpt: no, i'm unaware of any link directly to that page
<mpt> bradb: It's strange that cverefs/1/+edit should work while cverefs/1 does not
<SteveA> i'm going to bed.  i'll actually fix it tomorrow.  and talk with stub about it, because he needs to know what happened.
<bradb> mpt: let's take one step back here: is it good to have to go to a separate page to edit a cve ref? and then another separate page to edit a watch? and then another separate page to edit a ext ref?, etc.
<mpt> bradb: If you put edit forms for them all on the bug page, it would become extremely crowded
<sabdfl> night SteveA
<bradb> mpt: might there be a way that they can be "there", but not necessarily visible, unless the user specifically clicks something?
<mpt> bradb: Yes, but even then, there wouldn't really be enough room for editing in a portlet.
<bradb> mpt: does this stuff have to be shown in portlets?
<mpt> Not necessarily, no
<bradb> mpt: in your ideal world, as a malone end-user, would prefer the capacity to change many things at once, and sign off with a comment, or would you prefer to have to visit separate pages to change each one of those things, and not have the option to comment?
<mpt> I'd prefer to be able to change many things at once
<bradb> sabdfl: what about you?
<mpt> though that has to be balanced against clutter
<bradb> i agree. i'm not implying that it would be simple to design this interface in a way that normal human beings would understand, but it seems like the right direction to aim at, at least
<bradb> mpt: in any case, i guess the answer to your question for now is that we can't remove that cve index form just yet
<mpt> ok.
<bradb> in other news, i seem to have lost the changes i made to turn the sidebar into portlets again on the search listing page. mpt, are you doing any work on the search listing? if not, were there any ideas you had planned specifically related to the portlets/sidebar layout fu?
<bradb> (31 branches and a small brain == a hard life)
<mpt> sure, Burgundavia mentioned this yesterday
<mpt> I think it would be useful to establish a pattern of "a + sign at the bottom of a list, on the left, means add something to the list"
<mpt> (a lot of software already uses that pattern)
<mpt> so the "Report a bug" link can go there
<Burgundavia> can that be carried into the urls?
<Burgundavia> so that +bugs becomes bugs?
<mpt> bradb: and the various filters can become a <select> above the list.
<salgado> bradb, you got mail
<bradb> salgado: awesome thanks
<mpt> Burgundavia: No, we need to guard against the possibility that any distro ever calls one of its releases (or any product ever calls one of its branches, etc) "bugs" or "translations" or "calendar" etc
<Burgundavia> true
<mpt> anyway, I'm off to get my yellow fever vaccine, bbl
* kiko scratches head
<kiko> wtf is pqm dropping my requests
<kiko> hey mpt
<salgado> bradb, also, can I ask you that you send review replies direct to me (cc:ed launchpad-reviews@, of course), so it'll fall into my inbox and will get high priority?
<kiko> good luck
<bradb> salgado: sure, no problem
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix the person's page and move links to reassign product/project/distro/distrorelease to the right portlets. r=kiko (patch-2020: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> FFS
* kiko kicks dilys 
<dilys> ow
<kiko> mpt, what's up with the right-aligned <th>s?
<kiko> it makes all our tables look totally freaky
<daf> kiko: did your merge actually succeed, and dilys is not reporting it, or what?
<kiko> daf, it didn't succeed, but pqm didn't return anything to me either
<kiko> I say fuck pqm
<daf> hmm
<daf> did the mail get lost somewhere?
<kiko> I don't think so
<kiko> I just reset
<kiko> reseNt
<kiko> and am waiting
<bradb> kiko: did you check your mail on chinstrap?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> will do
<daf> how do you do that?
<kiko> kiko@chinstrap ~ $ mail
<kiko> No mail for kiko
<bradb> ouch
<kiko> bradb, is there any auto-linkification code present in zope3?
<bradb> there might be, but i don't know about it
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Unbreak people merge and make IPerson.unvalidatedemails return only emails from tokens of type VALIDATEEMAIL. (patch-2021: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<lifeless_> morning all
<kiko> lifeless, PQM seems to have dropped some requests from me -- can you please check?
<lifeless> 22:13 mail from you
<bradb> salgado: replied to your reply. is this r=salgado, or is there anything else you'd like me to do?
<lifeless> 19:20 mail from you
<lifeless> kiko - I'm not sure what I'm looking for - I can't see any mails that aren't hter e;
<salgado> bradb, cool. I thought I already gave r=salgado, but if not, now you have
<bradb> sweet, thanks
<kiko> lifeless, and before the 19:20 mail?
<kiko> Jul  5 15:15:59 localhost postfix/smtp[7432] : BD1F92553: to=<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>, relay=www.async.com.br[200.171.140.32] , delay=1, status=sent (250 2.0.0 j65IGFZo018404 Message accepted for delivery)
<lifeless> thats utc ?
<kiko> sorry, no
<kiko> that's UTC-3
<lifeless> did you send another at 15:20 ?
<lifeless> nm
<lifeless> yes tht was processed
<kiko> and what happened?
<lifeless> looks like it failed
<kiko> okay
<kiko> thanks.
<lifeless> hang on
<kiko> somebody dropped an email between then and now
<lifeless> yes, failed
<lifeless> it went onto trying dafs
<kiko> okay.
<lifeless> do you get mail sent to kiko@async.com.br ?
<kiko> it's forwarded there eventually, yes
#launchpad 2006-07-03
<hawkaloogie> how would I go about using launchpad to develop a seemingly abandoned gnome project? (gftp to be precise)
<hawkaloogie> maybe i should stfw first...
<mpt> hawkaloogie, I think the recommended process is for your to e-mail the launchpad-users@ list with evidence of the current maintainers' inactivity and your activity
<hawkaloogie> mpt, there is no current maintainer outside of the Gnome-Bugfixer-Guys, but before i make a monumental decision like taking over the project, i'm going to actually checkout and play with the code (seems prudent)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> hawkaloogie, that seems like a good plan -- have fun :-)
<hawkaloogie> mpt, oh i intend to, so many FTP programs are so far ahead of gftp... but first to fix it's pesky strange bugs
<jamesh> hawkaloogie: why not just use nautilus? :)
<hawkaloogie> nautilus is a file manager?
<jamesh> yeah
<hawkaloogie> not an ftp client?
<hawkaloogie> i was wondering actually if the gnome project just decided to abandon gftp as deprecated since nautilus has ftp support
<jamesh> hawkaloogie: I don't think gftp was ever officially part of the desktop
<mpt> That's what I was wondering
<jamesh> (that isn't saying anything about the quality of the gftp code -- there are a lot of programs not in the desktop set)
<hawkaloogie> well now that would explain just about everything... except my stupidity
<hawkaloogie> and that the gnome bugzilla hasn't had a patch commit in about 6 months
<mpt> Maybe Launchpad's description of gftp could be updated to mention its obsolescence, if true
<hawkaloogie> it doesn't seem to be obsolete, it seems simple to be abandoned
<hawkaloogie> besides, imho users would be more familiar working with a gui ftp program instead of using a file manager. even if it'd actually wind up being easier to use nautilus
<mpt> I doubt that, myself
<mpt> FTP directories are just folders that happen to be somewhere else
<mpt> all the same operations apply - copying, moving, renaming, making links, deleting
<mpt> Windows Explorer does read/write FTP, Mac OS Finder does read-only FTP (and I suspect the only reason it doesn't do write FTP is to keep alive a software company whose only other major product was rendered irrelevant by iTunes ... but I digress)
<hawkaloogie> but... queuing? resuming? recursing? the ability to have two file lists and navigate them simultaneously (double-clicking a folder in one side also transfers to the folder on the otre side)
<jamesh> one thing that pisses me off more than telemarketers is telemarketers using badly configured predictive dialing software
<mpt> hawkaloogie, Nautilus should (but probably doesn't) do queuing for moves/copies to the same device anyway
<mpt> and, arguably, it should also have a two-pane view :-)
<mpt> If I understand you correctly, it already does recursing, that's a pretty basic file manager operation
<hawkaloogie> yeah, in essence it does everything if you get used to it
<mpt> spiv, how's bug 39814 going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi carlos
<carlos> mpt: how's going?
<spiv> mpt: slowly, but I'm doing it now.
<mpt> spiv, yay
<mpt> Does it need to be done separately for each wiki?
<spiv> mpt: Yes, it's a change to the code of the wiki.
<spiv> And it appears the code I have is different to the code on the actual wikis here.
<spiv> (my copy doesn't have the "create an account" link)
<spiv> It's a trivial enough change that the admins ought to be able to do it regardless, so I'm writing up a the RT request now, but at some point we should reconcile the differences between the running copy and what I've been hacking on.
<spiv> Actually, I think the bug discussion is missing the real cause of the problem.
<spiv> I think the hint isn't the main problem, it's that the field is labelled "Name" rather than "E-mail address".
<mpt> indeed
<spiv> The launchpad form has no such hint, just correctly labelled fields, and seems to work fine :)
<mpt> (I thought the word "hint" was the result of non-native English writers)
<spiv> mpt: (btw, you can actually use your launchpad name for the wiki login form too, but not the wikiname.  I really wish we didn't have a seperate wikiname for people...)
<mpt> spiv, so you can use your Launchpad name to log in to the wiki, but not to log in to Launchpad?
<spiv> mpt: Yes :)
<spiv> mpt: This is a "feature" of the authserver
<jamesh> spiv: if we got rid of the salt for the password field, you could just ignore the username altogether and do a lookup by password
<spiv> mpt: Seeing as we don't accept that for the main webapp, I should remove it, but it's not publicised so no-one ever notices...
<spiv> jamesh: Haha, thinking back to the SSH key idea from the other day? ;)
<mpt> spiv, I did report a bug once that you should be able to use your ID to log in to Launchpad, but LaunchpadLoginService makes it probably not a good idea
<jamesh> spiv: actually, all we need to do is ensure that the same salt is used for every password :)
<spiv> mpt: do you have a link for that?
<spiv> Ah, I think I found iit.
<mpt> Canonical wiki
<spiv> I don't see how it matters to LaunchpadLoginService whether you use 'mpt' or 'mpt@canonical.com'.
<mpt> spiv, for other services that don't have personal URLs, we won't want to expose IDs, so we can talk about e-mail addresses exclusively
<spiv> (I can see that it's desirable to keep accepting only email address, because it's simpler to describe and means users don't need to remember yet another login name, but that's orthogonal)
<spiv> Ah.
<jamesh> spiv: we don't need to tell people that we accept short user ids ...
<spiv> That makes sense, although I don't think it's fundamentally necessary.
<spiv> mpt: Ideally, that means we get rid of wikinames ;)
<mpt> spiv, that would require heavier hacking of MoinMoin's history function etc, right?
<spiv> mpt: not at all.
<jamesh> spiv: maybe user IDs in wiki page change logs should link through to launchpad.net?
<jamesh> that's the main place where you still see wiki names
<mpt> spiv, so what would the author of changes be shown as?
<spiv> mpt: Moin is actually quite senisble about storing that info by internal user ID.
<mpt> ok
<spiv> mpt: Whatever handle we tell Moin to use.
<spiv> jamesh: That could work.
<spiv> Anyway, I already fought against wikinames and lost, I should just give up :)
<jamesh> spiv: if we made Launchpad an OpenID server, it would make even more sense
<jamesh> since you'd be using the person page URL as a user ID to log into other sites
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, I completely agree.
<spiv> Incidentally, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchPadMultiLogin
<mpt> heh
<siretart> is https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AuthServer usable for the public now?
<jamesh> siretart: no
<jamesh> siretart: probably won't ever be.  We have been considering OpenID though
<siretart> jamesh: what do I need to request access to the AuthServer? I was told to open a RT ticket, but I don't know how
<spiv> siretart: what do you need access for?
<siretart> spiv: for Authentication of users, for REVU
<spiv> siretart: is that hosted in the Canonical datacentre?
<jamesh> siretart: unless things have changed, I don't think you'd be given access to it -- the protocol isn't really suited for the open internet
<siretart> spiv: no. It is however on a canonical sponsored server: 69.60.114.100
<spiv> Yeah, I don't think you're likely to get authserver access.
<siretart> well, it was an approved spec, even approved by sabdfl
<jamesh> siretart: your app sounds like a good reason to get the OpenID stuff done
<spiv> If your system were compromised, it would allow someone to get privileges to hijack accounts, and do things like upload malicious packages and view security-sensitive bugs.
<spiv> hijack launchpad accounts, that is.
<spiv> To allow you to authenticate against Launchpad without exposing us to that sort or risk, we need to provide OpenID like jamesh says.
<jamesh> siretart: with OpenID, your app would never see LP passwords, as the user would be bounced to https://launchpad.net for auth
<lifeless> spiv: the authserver can change passwords ?
<siretart> so access to the authserver implies access like "su'ing" to other user ids without a password?!
<jamesh> siretart: which also means that the user can get some idea of what site is trying to auth them
<spiv> lifeless: it can, but even without that there's password sniffing if we let other people's login boxes sit between users and Launchpad.
<jamesh> lifeless: if he was using the authserver, then users would be sending their LP login credentials to his site
<jamesh> lifeless: we don't want to get people used to entering their LP credentials on random sites
<ruffneck> http://volny.cz/ropucha_3000/hitlatuma.swf
<lifeless> jamesh: ack
<siretart> hm. I see. then I'll need to keep an authentication db. I will think about something else
<siretart> currently, I generated gpg keyrings from a launchpad group using rdf parsing
<siretart> perhaps I can require users to set a password using a gpg signed message or something
<siretart> or don't require a password for commenting uploads at all. we'll see..
<jamesh> siretart: https://launchpad.net/people/$USERID/+rdf will give you the list of keys the user has registered with LP, if that helps.
<siretart> jamesh: thats what I'm parsing right now. Thanks
<jamesh> siretart: when the OpenID stuff is done, the user interaction would basically be that you get the user to enter their OpenID URL and redirect them to the page the OpenID server specifies.  That site asks the user if they want to authenticate to your site and if so redirects back to the URL you specify.
<jamesh> siretart: if they've already said they want to auth to your site, the auth form would be skipped.
<jamesh> you'd be able to limit it to LP user names by constructing an OpenID URL from an LP user name
<jamesh> rather than accepting arbitrary URLs
<siretart> jamesh: is there an spec for the openid stuff? what priority does it have?
<jamesh> siretart: http://openid.net/ is the protocol I'm talking about
<jamesh> siretart: the LP implementation isn't a high priority at the moment.
<lifeless> spiv: jamesh which one of you wants to run the review meeting today ?
<jamesh> I think I was volunteered last week, which is okay with me
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> so there is a topic in this weeks one, which I probably will be to busy to present
<lifeless> right now steve and I are preppig, so I can tell you about it now
<lifeless> the topic is some branches need specs
<lifeless> this is related to the lp meeting emphasis on pre-code reviews
<lifeless> erm, pre-code voip calls
<lifeless> and the idea is that one thing reviewers doing pre-code calls should do, os consider whether sufficient discussion/planning/whatever has occurred for the feature
<lifeless> that is, if someone is working on bug X, we should spend a very small amount o time to be sure that we dont actually need a spec X fist
<lifeless> jamesh: ^
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> SteveA: you are obsessed with fisting
<lifeless> I'd like the team to discuss it, and if it makes snense we'll start doing this, if you feel its really not an issue, then we can just carry on as per
<mpt> hi SteveA
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I'm progressing in my Launchpad frontend Summer Of Code
<ploum> And I will soon implement the protocol support
<ploum> Can I hope about a sort of protocol to speak with launchpad ?
<ploum> or will I have to parse webpage via http ?
<stub> We export some information as XML and are starting on adding XML-RPC methods. You can expect things to break parsing the web pages - if the information you need isn't available submit bug reports requesting it.
<sivang> morning
<stub> I think it is mainly bug information that is available at the moment - Bjorn or Brad should know more if that is the area you are dealing with.
<ploum> stub: indeed, I deal only with bugs ATM
<ploum> I will contact them
<mpt> SteveA, unping, bedtime for me
<ploum> thanks
<spiv> ploum: There's also https://launchpad.net/bugs/<bug number>/+text
<mpt> ploum, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1/+text
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<mpt> oh, snap
<ploum> spiv, mpt: thanks ! It can be helpfull as a temporary solution
<ploum> but I also have to make searches and to modify bugs ;-)
<stub> ploum: Who is your mentor for the project?
<sivang> ploum: You could actually build your application such that there is a common contract to speak to a backend, then start with a backend that parses webpages via http, and then when launchpad grows a protocol like this, just code another backend.
<stub> We need to provide the API anyway - I'd rather do it right the first time.
<jamesh> reviewers meeting in 20 minutes
<sivang> stub: sure :)
<jamesh> spiv, BjornT: reviewers meeting?
<BjornT> sure
<jamesh> lifeless and SteveA are at EuroPython so probably won't be around
<jamesh> don't know whether we are expecting salgado or not
<SteveA> hi.  i'm not here.
<lifeless> neither am I
<jamesh> spiv: png?
<jamesh> ping even
<spiv> jamesh: pong
<spiv> I'm here.
<spiv> (got distracted by a review! :)
<jamesh> == Agenda ==
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Agenda
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Some branches need specs (RobertCollins if available, otherwise ???)
<jamesh>  * Queue status.
<jamesh> so, is everyone happy with the same time next week?
<jamesh> 10th July, 11:00 UTC
<BjornT> fine by me
<spiv> Sure.
<jamesh> lifeless: do you want to describe the next item, or are you still not here?
<ploum> sivang: this is what I do, of course
<jamesh> <lifeless> the topic is some branches need specs
<jamesh> <lifeless> this is related to the lp meeting emphasis on pre-code reviews
<jamesh> <lifeless> erm, pre-code voip calls
<jamesh> <lifeless> and the idea is that one thing reviewers doing pre-code calls should do, os consider whether sufficient discussion/planning/whatever has occurred for the feature
<jamesh> <lifeless> that is, if someone is working on bug X, we should spend a very small amount o time to be sure that we dont actually need a spec X fist
<ploum> atm, I have a "dummy protocol" that send dummies informations
<jamesh> lifeless wanted us to discuss this to see whether we thought it was a good idea.
<jamesh> so if you do a pre-code call with someone and the work is non-trivial and has no spec, maybe suggest that a spec be done for it first.
<spiv> I think it's a good idea.
<BjornT> i think that's a good idea. sometimes it feels like just because someone reported a bug, it means that we should implement it without any discussion needed.
<jamesh> okay.  So if anyone sees this sort of situation in a call, they should suggest doing a spec (if appropriate)
<jamesh> please mention this in the followup email to the launchpad-reviews mailing list if it happens
<jamesh> Last item on the agenda is queue status
<spiv> I just moved carlos/launchpad/bug-50472 to merge-conditional a moment ago.
<jamesh> the oldest reviews are assigned to kiko and salgado, who were at a sprint last week.  I guess they'll get to their ones this week
* carlos is answering that review
<spiv> jamesh: even older is the post-merge review I promised for your bug-45987 branch :)
<jamesh> I sent in a review for cprov's one earlier today, so ignoring the kiko's and salgado's the oldest is 2 days
<jamesh> spiv: I missed that one ...
<jamesh> So other than those three branches, things are looking pretty good as far as response times go
<spiv> Yeah, it looks healthy to me.
<jamesh> Does anyone have anything else to bring up?
<BjornT> no, nothing from me
<jamesh> okay. Meeting ends.
<jamesh> thanks, everybody.
* spiv goes to dinner
<mdke> SteveA: I don't want to reply to your mail on the list, since you've declared it the end, but there is one complication
<mdke> SteveA: the ubuntu mailing list guidelines ask people to avoid reply-to-all, and it might be considered an Ubuntu list, even if strictly speaking, it isn't
<jamesh> mdke: I guess the Ubuntu mailing list guidelines should be fixed then :)
<mdke> jamesh: I don't think so, there are good reasons for doing that. People who post via a newsreader or filter mail by mailing list headers get screwed by reply-to-all.
<mdke> where screwed = getting unwanted mail in their inbox
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<jsgotangco> good evening :)
<stub> sabdfl: Did you need those blueprint updates you committed on the weekend to be rolled out tomorrow?
<elmo> who's responsible for (in the sense of who gets bugs for) https://launchpad.net/distros ?
<malcc> Soyuz UI, therefore cprov and me
<elmo> malcc: which product should I file a bug on ?
<malcc> elmo: Soyuz
<elmo> malcc: thanks
<Keybuk> BjornT: ping?
<BjornT> Keybuk: pong
<Keybuk> BjornT: why do I get bug mail for bug #1 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Keybuk> I'm not subscribed
<Keybuk> yet I'm in the list as "Also Notified"
<BjornT> Keybuk: that's because you are the bug contact for sysvinit. there's a bug open on that you at least should be able to unsubscribe from the bug in such cases.
<Keybuk> BjornT: but what has that got to do with sysvinit?
<BjornT> Keybuk: bug 49687
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49687 in malone "allow unsubscribing implicit subscribers" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49687
<Keybuk> the bug isn't linked to sysvinit at all
<Keybuk> oh, it's rejected
<BjornT> yeah
<Keybuk> so if I change that rejected task to something else
<Keybuk> I won't get mail?
<BjornT> yeah, that's right.
<Korsaire> Hello
<ploum> can someone point me to the XMLRPC documentation of Malone ?
<BjornT> ploum: malone has no xmlrpc interface currently, so there is no documentation about it.
<ploum> BjornT: argh !  I thought that...
<ploum> erf
<ploum> There is no way to access data besides http ?
<ploum> (html)
<ploum> seb128 just told me that there was one
<ploum> (and I saw it on http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com/msg00262.html )
<carlos> ploum: we are working on it, but we don't have anything available to the public yet
<ploum> Do you know when we can expect something ?
<carlos> ploum: you will need to wait for BjornT to answer that
<ploum> My Summer Of Code is a launchpad interface...
<ploum> I "could" parse webpage and send http request but that would be suboptimal
<ploum> (and a lot of work too)
<carlos> ploum: the XML-RPC we are working on is not for the whole launchpad
<ploum> sorry, my SoC is in fact only on Malone for the moment
<carlos> SteveA, BjornT: Do you know if zope has a way to sort a batched list like we do now with javascript but as a server process?
<BjornT> ploum: you can access bug data using for example /bugs/42/+text. you can also get bug lists, for example /products/launchpad/+bugs-text. i can't find any documentation about it, though, and the format might change in the future.
<carlos> ploum: then you will need to talk with BjornT, I don't know all details about it
<ploum> BjornT: is there something similar for search results ?
<BjornT> ploum: i think so, but i'm not sure. try doing a search and replace +bugs with +bugs-text
<ploum> ok, I will try this
<BjornT> ploum: as for the xmlrpc interface mentioned in the mail, the documentation is at http://bazaar-vcs.org/Specs/BranchRegistrationTool. but it's probably not useful for you.
<ploum> BjornT: waaaa ! it works !
<ploum> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs-text?field.searchtext=evolution&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<ploum> (sorry for the long url)
<BjornT> carlos: well, you could reload the whole page... if that's not enough you'll have to use ajax, and should provide reloading the page as a fallback anyway.
<carlos> BjornT: yeah, I know. What I'm asking is whether we have code to do that already or we should implement our own thing
<BjornT> carlos: the bug listings are sorted server side, but there's no general infrastructure to use.
<carlos> BjornT: do you think we could reuse it? or is it too specific?
<BjornT> carlos: i think it's quite hard to reuse it. it could be done by refactoring out some functionality, but it's probably not worth the effort.
<carlos> so we should implement it with every form
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!!
<ploum> BjornT: the +bugs-text interface is not working ! it always send the same numbers
<ploum> (and it's a huge list)
<dooglus> murhy: if you want to move the whole torrent in one go, right click the torrent in the download list, then advanced -> files -> move data files.  you'll have to stop the torrent file first, or it won't let you.
<dooglus> um...
<dooglus> sorry.
<ploum> sivang: ping
<sivang> ploum: pong
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ploum> mpt: good night too
#launchpad 2006-07-04
<^3OKATA^> ima le nekoj od MAKEDONIJA!!!
<jsgotangco> err?
<^3OKATA^> ?
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, what would be the python equivalent of "context/required:launchpad.Edit"?
<mpt> "python: ..."
<mpt> (because I need to test something else simultaneously)
<mpt> there don't seem to be any other examples of doing that in the codebase yet
<jamesh> from canonical.launchpad.helpers import check_permission
<jamesh> check_permission('launchpad.Edit', context)
<jamesh> however, it may be easier to go a different route using tal:define
<mpt> hmm, that's not going to work inside a tal:condition, because there's no line breaks
<jamesh> something like this:
<mpt> or I could just use nested tal:blocks
<jamesh> <xxx tal:define="can_edit context/required:launchpad.Edit" tal:condition="python:can_edit or $OTHERCONDITION">...</xxx>
<mdz_> kiko-zzz: zzz indeed
<mpt> ah, nifty
<mpt> thanks jamesh
<stub> You expect to get that past review?
<stub> <xxx tal:condition="context/required:launchpad.Edit"><xxx tal:condition="other">...</xxx></xxx> is an AND
<stub> <xxx tal:condition="context/required:launchpad.Edit|other">...</xxx> is an OR. No Python needed.
<mpt> yes, that's what I meant by "nested tal:blocks"
<mpt> it's messier
<mpt> is it faster?
<stub> Probably slower. But avoids using Python in the TAL which is pretty much a red flag for I-need-to-be-refactored.
<mpt> So what's the better solution?
<mpt> a function in the browser class?
<stub> Yes.
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> I just found another bug in this file that makes this moot
<stub> :-)
<mpt> I do need the nested blocks anyway
<mpt> they won't be so directly nested
<stub> Any sprints on this week or next? I'm wondering if these spec tracker patches need to be rolled out.
<stub> jamesh: Do you think it worth stopping error reports being generated on Saturday and Sunday, and make Mondays report cover three days?
<jamesh> stub: might be worth it.  Should see what matsubara would prefer
<ruffneck> shuttle is launched today
<mpt> stub, all products now have at least one product series, correct?
<stub> mebbe ;)
* stub goes to check
<mpt> I think one's created automatically when the product is, and that was retroactively done to existing products with no series
<mpt> in which case I'm looking at dead code
<mpt> that I wrote myself
<stub> We have 254 products without productseries at the moment, so if the code was updated the data wasn't fully. Or we have bugs allowing product creation without the product series.
<stub> IIRC, this would be a bug.
<stub> As I think it was decided that every product would have >= 1 product series.
<mpt> I guess I'll leave this "if there are no series" code in here for now then
<mpt> stub, you reporting a bug on that, or shall I?
<acesuares> hi all
<stub> mpt: I'll let you if you are volunteering ;)
<mpt> ok
<mpt> bug 51799
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51799 in launchpad "There are still products without series" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51799
<jamesh> stub: the product series creation is done in browser/product.py, so it would be quite possible for other code to create products without a product series
<stub> Bleh
<mpt> bah
<mpt> What's name12's password?
<mpt> I know Foo Bar's, and Mark's, and Carlos's, and no-priv's, but not name12's, which is the one I need
<jamesh> mpt: test
<mpt> doesn't work, jamesh
<mpt> unless the e-mail address is something other than name12@canonical.com?
<jamesh> test@canonical.com
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> name12 is *that* guy!
<mpt> thanks jamesh
<mpt> no wonder I couldn't find "name12@" in the sampledata
<jamesh> we could really use some better short names in the sample data
<stub> Yer. But the fallout in the test suite will be monstrous so nobody has bothered ;)
<mpt> Who is user_browser, really?
<mpt> Is it name12?
<jamesh> yeah
<mpt> dangit :-)
<mpt> name12 is the owner of /products/bazaar
<jamesh> spiv: you marked my jamesh/launchpad/bug-45987 branch as merge-conditional, but didn't see any review.  Does that mean that there isn't anything you want me to fix?
<spiv> jamesh: it means I updated the wrong branch on the wiki page, I meant to update carlos' one.
<jamesh> okay
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is 20 mins.
<jamesh> will be good to see how the branch puller and scanner modifications improve things
<stub> soyuz publishing runs are taking > 30 mins again :-(
<stub> jamesh: Do you still need access to the production database from macquarie?
<jamesh> stub: Not right now.  I do have a script to do zope3 spec metadata import that may get run in the future, but I guess I could ask you to run it
<jamesh> the bugzilla import is complete
<stub> SteveA: Still getting that exception we saw last week on Production
<stub> And we can't roll back this time since we pushed out database changes
<sivang> morning
<sivang> ah, launchpad is taking a massage again, well I hope it's enjoying itself :-)
<cprov> stub: are you rolling an prod copy to drescher as well ?
<stub> cprov: done
<cprov> stub: 3737 ?
<stub> cprov: yes
<stub> HEAD
<cprov> stub: good, thank you 
<cprov> stub: could you please check lp-errors ML drescher is facing locale issues :(
<stub> Looks like we need 'export LANG=C' in a few choice places. Can you have a look?
<cprov> stub: actually was me and my damm pt_BR
<cprov> stub: I can export it in the bashrc of LP relevant users, thanks
<cprov> stub: additionally looks like LANG isn't enough, we need LC_ALL=C
<stub> The servers tend to be setup for locale of en_GB, but none of the locale files are installed so things blow up if you make he wrong Python calls without overriding the locale :-(
<stub> Or something like that.
<cprov> stub: makes sense, will set LC_ALL it won't hurt
<carlos> morning
<cprov> carlos: good morning
<Calvin> hello, how long is the website planning to be down?
<sivang> morning Calvin 
<Calvin> it's almost good night where I live
<sivang> wops ;) morning carlos 
<sivang> Calvin: sorry, wrong nice completion
<sivang> s/nice/nick
<Calvin> is ok
<Calvin> I order a free cd (I hope its free) but I entered a wrong address...
<Calvin> but the website is "Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance. It should be back, better than ever, soon. Thanks for your patience. 
<Calvin> "
<Calvin> so I thought I'd stop by and see how things are going
<Calvin> it's back up!
<Calvin> nevermind... I think I got it all sorted out now
<carlos> stub: Hi, did you add the DB restriction you removed to do the migration data for Rosetta?
<stub> carlos: Not yet.
<carlos> ok, just asking to be sure that you don't forget it ;-)
<stub> carlos: Still need to rerun the data migration
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<stub> Launchpad is back up
<Calvin> yep...
<robey> launchpad question: how do i add another maintainer to a product?
<stub> Create a team and set the maintainer to the team.
<robey> stub: thanks... one more dumb question: how do i set the maintainer?
<robey> if i click "edit maintainer" on my product, it says i don't have permission to be there
<stub> That would be a bug :-(
<robey> oh no!
<robey> is it because i'm listed as the "registrant" and not "maintainer"?
<robey> is there anything i can do to fix it?
<stub> Give me the product name and the team name and I can sort it. Please file a bug too.
<robey> pycrypto for both
<stub> I'm not sure about what permission differences there should be between registrant and maintainer, but what you are trying to do sounds like it should be possible. So I call bug.
<stub> Actually... looks like registrant and maintainer are the same anyway.
<spiv> If the registrant can't update the registration, that's definitely a bug, I think.
<stub> Fixed.
<stub> (this case, not Launchpad :) )
<robey> thanks!  reported as https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/51802
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51802 in launchpad "can't change the maintainer of pycrypto" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<stub> Ta ;)
<carlos> spiv: I'm not so sure... If I register a product that is not mine and we transfer the ownership to the actual maintainer, I should not have the same rights that the maintainer...
<spiv> carlos: Well, transferring ownership would mean you give up those rights, sure.
<carlos> and in that situation, registrant and maintainer will be different
<spiv> carlos: But clearly if you register a product, and make a mistake in that registration, you ought to be able to edit everything about it.
<spiv> carlos: Also, I think "registrant" and "maintainer" are the same thing atm...
<spiv> Although I think we're at least consistently calling it registrant now.
<carlos> hmm, in that case, robey should appear too as the maintainer, right?
<spiv> carlos: Well, there's no such thing as a product maintainer in launchpad that I know of, just registrants.
<spiv> Except that the +reassign link is called "Change Maintainer"
<spiv> Try a 'grep -Irni maintainer lib/canonical/launchpad/*/product*' :)
<carlos> spiv: yeah, the database just stores an 'owner'
<spiv> carlos: source package releases have maintainers in lp, but not upstream products.
<robey> is launchpad in bzr? :)
<carlos> spiv: right
<spiv> robey: the source?  yep.
<carlos> stub: btw, with today's production update, Rosetta's karma should be more or less fixed, I guess that it would mean that karma numbers will be reduced a bit (just warning about people complaining because karma goes down ;-)
<robey> sweet :)
<robey> i have a bug open on the bad font sizes that hasn't seen any action... if i get time in the next month or so, i may try to cook up a patch
<mdke> robey: it's in bzr, but not available publically
<robey> mdke: really?  why?
<carlos> robey: https://launchpad.net/faq
<carlos> robey: look for "Is Launchpad open source? Will it be?"
<mdke> carlos: I'm not sure that faq has the reason ;)
<carlos> mdke: well, that's what we have. If you think it's not enough, talk with Steve/kiko/mark....
<robey> oh, so it's the traditional "we think our code is too ugly" excuse :)
<carlos> robey: no
<robey> i recommend re-thinking that philosophy, given your target audience
<robey> anyway, back i go to lurking
<mdke> carlos: no, I didn't say it isn't enough...
<carlos> mdke: I mean, that is not enough to say that it's the reason we don't have it as free/open source
<mdke> carlos: i guess it is quite a frequently asked question, it might be worth adding an explanation. I've seen it several times in the forum and in this channel
<carlos> mdke: then talk with Steve/kiko/mark, obviously, you don't think that faq covers exactly the kind of answer for that question ;-)
<carlos> stub: hmmm, so we still have problems with the new virtual hosting code?
<mdke> carlos: ok
<mdke> carlos: i'll file a bug
<carlos> ok, thanks
<sivang> mdke: Mark has put up some FAQ looking item somewhere, I can't find it
<stub> carlos: yup
<sivang> mdke: (re: Launchpad source etc)
<lifeless> carlos: ping
<mpt_> carlos, do you know what robey was referring to when mentioning font sizes?
<mpt_> (I was offline before and after)
<carlos> lifeless: pong
<carlos> mpt_: no, sorry
<lifeless> carlos: you have a branch marked wip in the review queue
<lifeless> I do not know what that means
<lifeless> can you either move it to the wip area, or mark it needs-review
<carlos> hmmm, I think I did a mistake...
<carlos> it should be needs-review
<carlos> I will fix it no
<carlos> now
<carlos> lifeless: thanks for the warning
<mpt_> lifeless, the "copy and paste this text in the general queue" text has work-in-progress as its status
<mpt_> I was going to change it back to needs-review, but thought I should discuss it with you first
<carlos> done
<mpt_> because I don't yet understand the point of work-in-progress on PendingReviews
<carlos> mpt_: well, the usual workflow is work-in-progress -> needs-review -> approved
<mpt_> I see that, but I don't know why
<lifeless> mpt_: it should say 'copy and paste this text into work in progress when you create the branch, or copy and paste to the general queue and change the text to needs-review'
<carlos> mpt_: I guess it's to get a diff of your branch and its status while you work on it
<lifeless> mpt_: because having branches being worked on visible helps collaboration, lets managers help out with progress more easily, lets ad-hoc review be done
<mpt_> carlos, there are bzr commands for that :-)
<mpt_> lifeless, ok
<carlos> mpt_: I know, but it's time consuming and others wouldn't know the name of your branch
<lifeless> i.e. if someone says 'can you tell me if I am going in he right direction, its easy to answer with the ready-to-use diff;)
<mpt_> fair enough
<lifeless> it also helps individuals remember what branches they have in progress
<mpt_> SELECT secret FROM secret
<mpt_> what on earth is that about
* cprov finally can go to bed. see you in a bit 
<carlos> cprov-ZzZ: good night dude
<carlos> mpt_: If we tell you it, it will not be a secret anymore...
<carlos> :-P
<cprov-ZzZ> carlos: thank you, won't be long enough ;)
<mpt_> all I'm doing is fiddling with pagetests
* mpt_ whimpers
<carlos> Any reviewer that has some time to have a preimplementation VOIP call ?
<spiv> carlos: I can in a minute or two if you like.
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> spiv: please, ping me when you are ready
<spiv> carlos: ping
<spiv> carlos: I'm spivvo on skype
<carlos> pong
<carlos> I just added you
<spiv> I don't see you yet, but try calling me anyway.
<carlos> it fails
<carlos> I'm carlospm_1
<carlos> try to add me, please
<stub> mpt_: We need a key shared between the appservers so we can encrypt and authenticate session information. That query is retrieving that key.
<spiv> carlos: Ok, I'll try that.
<spiv> Hmm, failed with "Reason unknown"
<carlos> same thing here
<carlos> let me restart skype...
<spiv> I'll try that too.
<carlos> I see you now
<carlos> calling
<spiv> carlos: I can't hear you.
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I hear you
<carlos> hmmm
<spiv> try the echo test?
<mpt_> stub, turned out to be trying to run a pagetest while LP was still running
<mpt_> which broke the DB so badly I had to restart
<mpt_> (though no doubt there is a psql command that would have been quicker than restarting)
<stub> pg_ctlcluster 8.1 main stop; pg_ctlcluster 8.1 main start
<mpt_> thankyou :-)
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> I hope you will be able to help me, I just cannot sign Launchpad code of conduct :(
<Yannig> yannick@kokoyaya:~/Desktop$ gpg --clearsign pouet.txt
<Yannig> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<Yannig> gpg: pouet.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<Yannig> I've never used gpg and I don't know anything more than what is written on https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign :(
<sivang> Yannig: it seems that you did not create or don't have your GPG key where gpg can find it?
<Yannig> Indeed, I have never created such a key :$
<mpt_> carlos, ping
<carlos> mpt_: pong
<mpt_> carlos, where would I get a PO template for alsa-utils so I can test uploading it?
<carlos> mpt_: export it from launchpad ;-)
<mpt_> aha
<mpt_> hmmm, actually, I suppose uploading is already tested somewhere
<mpt_> is it?
<carlos> yeah, uploads should be tested
<mpt_> it's not in standalone/ that I can see
<mpt_> or in rosetta/
<carlos> either web interface and as a doc test
<carlos> mpt_: xx-translation-import-queue.txt
<carlos> has some tests for uploads
<mpt_> ah, excellent
<mpt_> thanks
<carlos> you are welcome
<matthewrevell> Hello
<matthewrevell> On the Ubuntu Marketing mailing list, we've discussed how to track our work.
<matthewrevell> Launchpad says that only admins can create projects.
<matthewrevell> Who do we contact to put our case forward for the creation of an Ubuntu Marketing project?
<carlos> matthewrevell: you can either mail launchpad-users mailing list requesting it
<carlos> or try directly with stub, kiko, SteveA or lifeless
<carlos> but I think the mailing list option is better
<matthewrevell> carlos: Thanks, I'll join then mail the ML.
<carlos> ok
<mpt_> matthewrevell, if you use Launchpad at all, you might find that it's better to set up a team
<mpt_> rather than a project
<mpt_> With a team you can list members and hold polls
<mpt_> With a project you have a bugtracker and a "translation group"
<mpt_> Neither of which would be relevant to marketing, really
<matthewrevell> mpt_: Hi Mpt, we have a team, but we were looking to do version tracking with bzr, which I understood required a project.
<mpt_> matthewrevell, no, that requires a product
<matthewrevell> mpt_: Talking of translation, we're looking to translate materials with the loco teams.
<mpt_> A product, you can set up without administrator intervention
<matthewrevell> mpt_: Ah, doesn't a product require a project, though? Or do you recommend we hook into an existing project?
<mpt_> It doesn't
<mpt_> You can group products into projects, but the large majority of products aren't in a project
<matthewrevell> Ah right.
<mpt_> (yes, this is confusing)
<matthewrevell> :-)
<matthewrevell> I'll create a product and see how we get on with that, then.
<mpt_> well, I was just going to say
<mpt_> A product would work best for a specific thing you wanted to have translations + bug reports about
<mpt_> e.g. a specific marketing document
<mpt_> then when you have several, you can use a project to group them
<matthewrevell> Right, that makes sense. Thanks.
<carlos> hmmm, in fact... matthewrevell your project is Ubuntu ;-)
<mpt_> the version tracking wouldn't work so well if you were tracking multiple documents as the same product :-)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<matthewrevell> mpt_: Yeah, that could be difficult.
<matthewrevell> mdke has offered us svn space on the doc team server. I suppose it's just a case of trying to work out which tools suit us best.
<mpt_> yeah
<matthewrevell> Thanks guys.
<mpt_> On the one hand, bzr launchpad rah rah, but on the other hand, there's probably a fair bit of, uh, "synergy" between the work of the docteam and marketing team
<matthewrevell> mpt_: Yeah, that's true.
<lifeless> bzr >>> svn
<mpt_> "Easy" solution: convince the docteam to switch to bzr :-)
<lifeless> the consistent story I hear is 
<lifeless> 'after dapper releases'
<lifeless> so, IMO, they should switch now
<Yannig> But in fact, I have no idea how to create such a key for gpg :(
<matthewrevell> mpt_: :)
<matthewrevell> mpt_: It sounds as tho' a general purpose repository, rather than an individual product for each document we work on, may be more flexible. Unless I'm missing something.
<lifeless> I think something is confused here
<lifeless> perhaps you giys could restate the constraints and goals for me, and I can offer suggestions
<mdke> you need a fair amount more definition about the projects first I think
<matthewrevell> lifeless: We're planning to write material such as press releases, articles, etc as a marketng team.
<lifeless> ok
<matthewrevell> lifeless: There's a discussion on the list as to how we organise that material, and track changes, etc.
<lifeless> ok
<matthewrevell> I wanted to investigate the best way to do that.
<lifeless> got a URL for me?
<matthewrevell> As mdke says, things are a touch up in the air.
<lifeless> It should be a trivial problem
<lifeless> unless you have several thousand documents.
<matthewrevell> lifeless: No URL, I'm afraid, yet.
<lifeless> matthewrevell: for the mailing list ?
<matthewrevell> Oh, sorry.
<lifeless> speifically, for the discussion that has the context
<matthewrevell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-July/000474.html
<lifeless> I've seen nothing in that conversation to justify having more than one product and one bzr tree (with many branches)
<lifeless> maybe I am missing something
<mdke> different projects might warrant doing so, I suppose
<lifeless> hi jenda
<jenda> hello
<lifeless> we are just talking about the mt
<matthewrevell> lifeless: I think it more likely that I'm missing something.
<matthewrevell> :)
<matthewrevell> lifeless: I'm just trying to get to grips with Launchpad's terminology and how we can best use it.
<lifeless> matthewrevell: well the thing is, we can have a bzr branch up for you and running in about 10 minutes
<lifeless> and you can grow from there in any way you want
<lifeless> (and be nearly totally self managing too)
<jenda> could someone pastebin me a log, please? ;)
<mpt_> oh!
<mpt_> Why did I think separate documents would need separate products?
<lifeless> mpt_: I have no idea
<mpt_> I suppose it would be slightly less confusing that way, but a fair bit more work
<lifeless> mpt_: I think a single product, single bzr tree, is by far the easiest and least confusing way to manage the documents
<matthewrevell> lifeless: Thanks, that makes sense. My gut feeling is that we should use the Launchpad tools, because we don't have a legacy system to port away from.
<lifeless> matthewrevell/mpt can you do the log for jenda please, as I'm juggling much right now
<mpt_> sure
<matthewrevell> Jenda, watch out for a pm window
<Yannig> I do have a gpg key now, I follow the instructions by when I validate, I'm told "Please fix the problems below and try again.
<Yannig> No public key" :(
<malcc> Yannig: You've uploaded your public key to launchpad?
<lifeless> Yannig: or to a keyserver 
<jenda> matthewrevell: no!!! Please pastebin :)
<Yannig> I just created my key on my computer
<mpt_> BjornT, ping
<matthewrevell> Guys, I've got to head off. Thank you for your input, it's been very helpful
<mpt_> pastebin's timing out on me, jenda, did you get it already?
<malcc> Yannig: If you go to https://launchpad.net/people/<your id>/+editpgpkeys it explains how to give your public key information to launchpad
<spiv> mpt_: http://rafb.net/paste/ seems to be up.
<jenda> mpt_: no problem with pastebin here, but there's nothing in it.
<mpt_> "there's nothing in it"?
<mpt_> jenda, http://rafb.net/paste/results/DTL2Mf44.html
<jenda> mpt_: I was in the wrong bin ;)
<mpt_> thanks spiv
<Yannig> malcc> Thanks but I cannot find my key id with gpg --list-keys my@e-mail
<Yannig> I don't understand in which line it is (pub, uid, sub, etc.)
<Yannig> Sorry for being so long to understand :(
<lifeless> Yannig: do gpg --edit-key you@email
<lifeless> then look for 
<lifeless> pub  XXXXD/????????  created:...
<lifeless> the ??????? bit is your keyid 
<Yannig> Thanks a lot lifeless :)
<Yannig> I tried with the whole XXXXD/???????? :(
<Yannig> yannick@kokoyaya:~$ gpg --send-key 2BCDE704
<Yannig> gpg: sending key 2BCDE704 to hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<Yannig> yannick@kokoyaya:~$
<Yannig> I guess it's fine now :)
<BjornT> mpt_: pong
<Yannig> Thanks a lot for your patience :)
<Yannig> See you
<mpt_> BjornT, is there an example anywhere of using the new pagetest system to verify that a page returns a 403 Forbidden error? There doesn't seem to be such an example in README.txt, or in Google
<jenda> lifeless: so... having read that log. If what I need is to keep track of a tree of files, let's say different mockups of the future Spreadubuntu site, each with a dir and subdirs, probably - and possibly other dirs of SU stuff, have URLs I can link people to to look at the material - can bzr+launchpad do all that in a single product / bzr tree?
<mpt_> BjornT, I have
<lifeless> what is SU ?
<mpt_> >>> browser.open('blah')
<jenda> SPreadubnutu
<mpt_> Traceback...
<lifeless> oh right
<mpt_> ...403: Forbidden
<lifeless> so, right now (as in right this minute), yes, but people will need bzr to look at the material themselves.
<mpt_> but the test fails with a Forbidden error :-)
<lifeless> spiv: is working on integrating the bzr online web viewer with launchpad so that you can look at the material without bzr
<lifeless> you can run that yourself, if you have a server, while still using the launchpad bzr hosting
<spiv> mpt_: We set the handleErrors (or somesuch) attribute on the Browser objects already in the page test namespace.
<spiv> mpt_: so it gives the traceback direct from Zope, rather than an HTTP error.
<spiv> mpt_: I think if you unset that, it will do what you wawnt.
<spiv> want, rather.
<jenda> lifeless: OK
<mpt_> spiv, so where my browser is called "unprivileged"
<spiv> mpt_: yeah, try "browser.handleErrors = True"
<mpt_> ok
<jenda> lifeless: That tips my favor in the direction of svn a bit.
<spiv> mpt_: It'll change the behaviour, not sure if it'll be better or not ;)
<malcc> spiv, mpt_: You can make it work without this, as in soyuz/99-build-record.txt.   >>> browser.open("http://localhost:9000/+builds/bob/+admin")
<malcc>   Traceback (most recent call last):
<malcc>   ...
<malcc>   HTTPError: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<lifeless> jenda: well, it will be your choice in the end, but do consider that there is no svn integration with launchpad
<mpt_> malcc, that's just what I had, except "...403: Forbidden" at the end
<jenda> lifeless: I'm aware. Very unfortunate. We might end up using both in the end. I'll try describe the issue on the ML and I might be back.
<lifeless> I'm not on the ML, so please give me a URL to read them on
<spiv> malcc: Ah, ok, that seems sane enough as is.
<mpt_> spiv, that fails in exactly the same way
<lifeless> spiv: any news on teh bzr webviewer integration
<spiv> lifeless: not yet, I have a note on my todo list to talk to Steve about it next time I'm in a call with him.
<mpt_> it's the famous bradb!
<lifeless> spiv: please do so, I think it is really an important thing for us to do
<malcc> My bad; that example was using a new browser, so handleErrors was never set to false in the first place, I only checked it wasn't explicitly set true
<bradb> mpt_: :P
<mpt_> I found your Weblog the other day, bradb
<bradb> mpt_: I have two.
<mpt_> yes, and the other one
<mpt_> Almost as neglected as mine :-)
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> I've been meaning to do a post about my front door.
<bradb> (which few people /know I have/)
<mpt_> crapitude!
<mpt_> The test passes with "HTTPError: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden" passes, but fails with "...403: Forbidden"
<spiv> mpt_: that's craptitude indeed.
<malcc> mpt_: I think there's some doctest magic about exact match forms for catching exceptions
<spiv> mpt_: What about "HTTPError:... 403: Forbidden"?
<mpt_> spiv, passes
<spiv> mpt_: odd.  probably a good enough compromise, though...
<mpt_> and so does "H... 403: Forbidden"
<fabbione> i think i found an interesting bug in the publisher
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/openais
<fabbione> this source was uploaded and it was NEW
<fabbione> but i did explicitly ask for it to be REJECTED
<fabbione> in theory there should be no track of it
<cprov> fabbione: I'm checking what happened 
<fabbione> cprov: i am sure that the source has been rejected
<fabbione> i did ask forrejection
<cprov> fabbione: it is REJECTED
<fabbione> cprov: and how does that differ from what i said?
<kwwii> moin
<fabbione> cprov: i want to understand why LP is tracking it
<fabbione> cprov: tracking a source that doesn't exist is not nice
<cprov> fabbione: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/openais, it's not 
<fabbione> cprov: https://launchpad.net/people/fabbione/+packages <- tells me i am openais maintainer
<fabbione> from there i found the other url
<cprov> fabbione: big orange box saying:      There is no current release of this source package      in The Edgy Eft.     You can still report bugs, make translations, and so on,     but they might not be used until the package is published.
<fabbione> cprov: that package might never exists. It's pointless to create so much stuff around it if it will never hit the archive
<kwwii> I received an "oops" when trying to rename an already approved Spec in launchpad...anyone know if that is normal?
<mpt> kwwii, an "oops" is never acceptable, please report a bug
<cprov> fabbione: I can't see your point, since we had an upload with agiven name, it will show up in several places as a placeholder.
<fabbione> cprov: i might upload by mistake company-private-package that nobody must know about. I ask for rejection in souyz and i don't see why it should appear in LP everywhere
<fabbione> so i see very little point in creating all the placeholders for a package that might never hit the archive
<fabbione> (not in LP at least)
<spiv> I don't know much about this end of things, but I agree with fabbione.  There's not really anything useful to be gained by adding placeholders that I can see.
<cprov> fabbione: so in you example the information would be embargoed anyway
<fabbione> cprov: but they are not
<fabbione> and openais is the proof
<spiv> If we really want a package to show up as a placeholder, upload a placeholder package -- e.g. landscape-client.
<fabbione> so one way or another there is something happening that shouldn't
<Kinnison> It's simply permitting the traversal because there is a SourcePackageName object of the right value
<cprov> spiv: come on, I'd expect better oppinion from you, you know we do not "create" placeholders they are side effect of the current traversal architecture
<spiv> cprov: Well, there's a record of it in the LP db somewhere.
<spiv> cprov: Or it wouldn't be traversable :)
<fabbione> and that record shouldn't be there since it was rejected
<fabbione> NEW source -> rejected -> /dev/null
<cprov> spiv: offcourse, there is also an SPR for openais, it was uploaded and them rejected
<spiv> It doesn't really make sense to me that we allow bugs and translations and things for this sort of mistake.
<elmo> eh
<cprov> fabbione: maybe we can reach it with the SPR GC, but it won't be atomic anyway
<elmo> not all REJECTions are final like this
<fabbione> cprov: i don't know what SPR GC is but it sounds scary
<elmo> sourcepackagerecord garbage collection
<spiv> cprov: Incidentally, the link to openais's 0.77-0ubuntu1 on https://launchpad.net/people/fabbione/+packages is a 404
<fabbione> elmo: i am making a corner case really.. openais will be uploaded sometimes
<cprov> fabbione: this is a local defect of +packages page
<cprov> spiv: sorry ^^
<Kinnison> Guys, http://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+source/launchpad-integration should give you some indication that it's just a "this name exists, so we try and let it be traversable"
<spiv> cprov: ah, ok.
<cprov> don't blame the entire architecture for that
<spiv> Kinnison: (not that I hold very strong opinions here) the traversability isn't really what bugs me, it's that there's an apparently invalid entity appearing in e.g. /people/fabbione/+packages reports and as a valid package name for bugs and things.
<Kinnison> spiv: the mere fact that there's a SPN means it can be used to report bugs
<Kinnison> The +packages artifact is that the selects are wrong
<spiv> Kinnison: right, and I'm wondering if therefore that SPN existing is itself a bug.
<fabbione> ok so one more question
<cprov> Kinnison: indeed
<kwwii> mpt: ok, thanks :-)
<fabbione> let say you don't show me that openais is in my package list
<Kinnison> spiv: No
<fabbione> and people start filing bugs on it
<Kinnison> spiv: It exists because there is an SPR in there pointing at it
<fabbione> what's the use case if the package will never ever hit archive?
<Kinnison> spiv: there is an SPR in there because we record the history of the upload existing and being rejected
<Kinnison> fabbione: That's an argument for only allowing bugs to be filed if the SPN is published in the archive
<Kinnison> fabbione: Not for removing the SPN of rejected packages
<fabbione> Kinnison: make that also translations and so on
<fabbione> Kinnison: well as i said before.. who would you then handle a case where package for company foo should not have been displayed in LP?
<fabbione> Kinnison: i don't think i have a UI (as package maintainer) to ask LP to hide the upload i am going to do in about 5 minutes
<fabbione> or the upload i did 5 minutes ago
<cprov> fabbione: this is another issue and it's covered by the SecurityInSoyuz
<mpt> spiv, perhaps one day two or more distributions will have packages with the same name that are completely unrelated
<spiv> It seems to me this is another instance of the general problem that launchpad makes it hard (or impossible) to delete things that were added by accident.
<mpt> bingo
<spiv> It perhaps be nice if Launchpad didn't even add it all in this particular case (although from the sidelines that's not clear to me), but it wouldn't matter if we could just delete stuff.
<fabbione> spiv: not add it in the first place > delete after
<Kinnison> It's categorically NOT POSSIBLE
<fabbione> you can still track somewhere else that the uplaod was done and rejected
<Kinnison> it got added because it was accepted into NEW
<Kinnison> that's IN THE DB
<spiv> fabbione: Well, I'm hearing arguments from Kinnison that there are good reasons why that shouldn't happen.  I'm not familiar enough to judge that atm.
<Kinnison> so, for that matter, is REJECTED
<Kinnison> the only way we could remove the SPN is by GCing the queue, then the SPRs and then the SPNs
<Kinnison> And we have been using "un-used" SPNs as anchor points for bugs anyway
<Kinnison> like pseudo-packages
<spiv> But it's safe to say Kinnison knows much more about this than I do :)
<fabbione> GC/SPR/SPN has no meaning to me
<Kinnison> Garbage Collect, Source Package Release, Source Package Name
<spiv> I think the non-jargon way to say what Kinnison is saying is "something happened, therefore it is recorded in Launchpad that it happened".
<fabbione> yes and i said.. it's ok to be logged
<mpt> Launchpad == Hotel California
<Kinnison> spiv: exactly
<fabbione> doesn't need to show everywhere
<sivang> mpt: heheh
<Kinnison> fabbione: That breaks a fundamental design assumption made a long time ago though, so we need to consider how to deal with it
<fabbione> Kinnison: but my question is, do you understand my usecase? or is it unclear?
<spiv> https://launchpad.canonical.com/TotalExposure
<fabbione> because if we can't agree on the usecase, then there is very little point to discuss it
<fabbione> spiv: -ENOPASSWD
<mpt> spiv, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/fair-exposure
<spiv> fabbione: same as the Canonical one I presume, I'm only half-serious about that link anyway :)
<fabbione> spiv: hehe ok :)
<spiv> mpt: haha
<mpt> fabbione, same as chinstrap
<Kinnison> fabbione: I can appreciate your viewpoint. And personally I think we shouldn't offer the +source/foo traversal if foo is not published in the distro/distrorelease but that's a decision to be made by the UI people, not me :-(
<fabbione> Kinnison: ok, so who should I bitch about it?
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm, maybe SourcePackageNameVocabulary should filter out that sort of thing?
<Kinnison> fabbione: Well, to begin with, we need to better understand why we don't already perform this limitation, so I'd start by talking with bradb and/or bjornt about the use-cases for source-package-names which don't have associated packages being used for bug reporting etc.
<Kinnison> spiv: I know nothing of the UI details :-)
<lifeless> Kinnison: ITP
<fabbione> Kinnison: ok thanks
<spiv> Kinnison: That's the thing wot says what things of a certain kind of thing there are ;)
<fabbione> thanks everybody
<Kinnison> lifeless: Hmm
<lifeless> Kinnison: is a random thought ;)
<bradb> Kinnison: I'm missing context on this conversation, but at bug reporting time, Malone asks Soyuz for package names.
<bradb> so, if the user specifies package "foo", Malone asks Soyuz what it knows about "foo", i.e., a BP and SP, if applicable
<Kinnison> Does malone give that routine a context? (distro, distrorelease, whatever)
<bradb> yep
<bradb> IDistribution.getPackageNames
<Kinnison> Okay, so we're forcing it to use publishing records, cool
<Kinnison> So we just need to fix that idiotic traversal from +sourc/e
<spiv> Kinnison: The traversal isn't really an issue.
<spiv> Kinnison: It would never have been noticed if it wasn't linked to.
<spiv> Kinnison: If you fix everywhere link +packages that are linking to it, then no-one will ever know, or care, that you can traverse it.
<spiv> s/link +packages/like +packages/
<Kinnison> Not good
<Kinnison> Fix the traversal so that any accidental link 404s
<Kinnison> then fix all the 404s to not be there
<spiv> Kinnison: Sure, fixing the traversal is still a good idea :)
<cprov> Kinnison: the ISourcePackage traversal isn't really fixable, it is meant to do exactly what it does (DR + SPN)
<Kinnison> hmm
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<salgado> or anybody familiar with the new virtual host stuff?
<BjornT> salgado: what's up
<ploum> BjornT: I reported two bugs related to what you told me : bug #51835 and bug #51836
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51835 in launchpad "Content of a bug is missing in +text mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51835
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51836 in launchpad "Search is not working in +bugs-text mode." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51836
<BjornT> ploum: ok. i'm not sure that they will be fixed within your project's timeframe, though. the +text stuff was added for (and works for) a specific use case, and we have quite a lot of other things to do atm.
<ploum> ok, thanks for the answer
<lifeless> spiv: around ?
<Keybuk> malcc: ping?
<malcc> Keybuk: Pong
<sabdfl> matsubara: do you want me to publish a fix for the edit-spec-name bug?
<Keybuk> malcc: do you know anything about the buildds?
<malcc> keybuk: A little
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=pending&build_text=
<Keybuk> how do things in SECURITY or BACKPORTS get built?  they don't seem to be using the currently idle buildds
<matsubara> sabdfl: I'm looking at it atm
<malcc> Keybuk: I don't know for sure, I'm checking with the other guys
<Keybuk> also ...
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-support/0.3.8
<Keybuk> why has that got "No builds recorded" ?
<malcc> Keybuk: I'm guessing we don't have chroots for these pockets. I didn't think we built security in Soyuz at all, and this looks like a publically visible list of pending security builds, which would be bad
<Keybuk> malcc: ok, we'll ignore those then
<elmo> security isn't built by soyuz/launchpad yet
<Keybuk> why isn't python-support being built?
* Keybuk is trying to debug why our buildds are doing absolutely nothing
<Keybuk> it seems like they fell flat on their face about 2 hours ago, and haven't moved since
<Keybuk> is the "scanner" running?  (that's the right term, yes?)
<malcc> Keybuk: Yes that's the right term and I'll check
<malcc> Keybuk: I'm afraid I'm stuck, I've queued your question for Kinnison or cprov as soon as they're available, seems I don't know the right little about the buildds :(
<Keybuk> thanks
<kiko> GOOD MORNING LAUNCHPAD
<Keybuk> Kinnison: ah, you're available?
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Me? Available? pah
<Kinnison> Did malcc pass on my comments?
<Keybuk> Kinnison: no, he did not
<Kinnison> aah okay
<Kinnison> one sec
<Kinnison> BACKPORTS in the queue suggests missing chroots
<Kinnison> SECURITY in the queue suggests incomplete arch set for security uploads
<Kinnison> missing builds indicates the queue builder is causing a problem
<Keybuk> right, those I didn't care too much about
<Keybuk> it's the missing builds that's the problemn
<Kinnison> infinity re-wiggled the queue-builder recently
<Kinnison> so you'd need to check with him really
<elmo> he's on holiday
<Kinnison> I thought that was last week
<Kinnison> am I a week out of sync?
<elmo> R  [  35: Adam Conrad         ]  [VAC]  July 1 - July 9
<Keybuk> Kinnison: yeah, "wait for infinity" is not an option at this point
<Kinnison> Arrr, okay I'll go look
<Kinnison> give me 5
<Kinnison> Okay, so the queue builder has been being run
* Kinnison ponders
<Kinnison> Can you give me an example of a package not being scheduled?
<elmo> python-support was I think the one they were using
<Kinnison> 0.3.8 ?
<Kinnison> source published about three hours ago... hmm
<Kinnison> As soon as this publishing run is finished I'll do a manual queue-builder run to see what's up
* bradb finishes responding to jamesh's review, goes for lunch
<flacoste> where can I find the revision that is running in production?
<matsubara> flacoste: launchpad.canonical.com/ProductionsStatus
<flacoste> tnx!
<matsubara> s/ProductionsStatus/ProductionStatus/
<matsubara> actually it's wrong
<matsubara> flacoste: https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus
<flacoste> that one worked!
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Interesting, the queue builder just ran fine
<Kinnison> Keybuk: indeed there are now things building
<Kinnison> Keybuk: looks like the queue builder wasn't running for some bizarre reason
<Kinnison> Keybuk: it should be fine now
<Keybuk> odd
<Keybuk> thanks
<Kinnison> Sorry about that
* Kinnison is going to see over-the-hedge tonight, so if you need anything, leave me an SMS and I'll pop on when I get back
<sabdfl> mdke__: ping
<mdke__> sabdfl: hi
<sabdfl> mdke__: what number can i reach you on?
<mdke__> sabdfl: see query
<mdke__> sabdfl: ah, possibly I'm not getting through, hang on
<sabdfl> i don't see nuttin' :-)
<mdke> sabdfl: hear me now?
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<sabdfl> nup
<sabdfl> night jerome
<jsgotangco> hey sabdfl =)
<jsgotangco> yeah night
<kiko> sabdfl!
<cprov> Keybuk: is queue-builder working as expected now ?
<Keybuk> let me check
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<kiko> cprov-afk, ping when you are around
<kiko> hey matsubara 
<kiko> when was the last rollout?
<salgado> this morning?
<kiko> ah, cool.
<jelmer> Hi
<kiko> yo
<jelmer> Is there any way to see what happened to https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/bzr-roundtrip-svn, it appears to have been removed
<kiko> jelmer, it was moved to /products/launchpad-bazaar/
<jelmer> Ah, thanks
<jelmer> The link on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BzrRoundtripSvn is broken in that case, but I don't seem to have write access to that page (nor to /products/launchpad-bazaar/)
<jelmer> Also, it should now be (if the spec hasn't changed) implemented by http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrForeignBranches/Subversion
<kiko> jelmer, should that wikipage be public?
<jelmer> The BzrRoundtripSvn one? It's always been, but I don't know if it should be.
<kiko> I think it should be, but hmmm, where should it live. where's ddaa?
<sabdfl> so lunchpadders, how's it hanging today?
<sabdfl> kiko: any fallout from those blueprint landings?
<sabdfl> i saw the spec-name-edit bug matsubara fixed, thank you
<kiko> sabdfl, I need to see tomorrow's report -- so far, none has been reported here
<kiko> cool
<sabdfl> kiko: https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+specs
<kiko> ah, very nice
<flacoste> LastiQ: I will now give your patch a try
<LarstiQ> k
<LarstiQ> I didn't manage to improve on it, but the basics should work
<sivang> guys, Ian wanted to put home-user-backup into "Pending Approval" but for some reason LP wouldn't let him, can someone do that for him ? :-)
<sivang> hmm
<sivang> sorry, no need
<sivang> I was able to do so. weird
<lifeless> gnight
<sivang> night lifeless 
<sivang> night folks
<flacoste> LarstiQ: I don't see any differences with the previous behavior
<flacoste> what should have changed?
<flacoste> i went over the sample session that I attached to bug 4663, and I get the same exact output
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4663 in bzr "bzr log does not work on merged revisions" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4663
<flacoste> only notable differences: I get warnings about change in configuration (rename branches.conf to locations.conf and other parameter changes)
#launchpad 2006-07-05
<jsgotangco> good morning
<kiko> yawn
<jsgotangco> =)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<stub> lifeless: I need to merge upstream Z3 changes from sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stub/zope/devel into our Zope. Do you want to handle it or should I?
<root__> Aqui  o Canal da distribuio para Linux Ubuntu?
<lifeless> stub: if you can, please do. EP is keeping me plenty busy
<mpt_> "(Use your email address and Launchpad password create an account.)"
<spiv> mpt_: I've mailed the admins about that.
<mpt_> ok :-)
<mpt_> At least it's an improvement
<spiv> Yeah.
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morn
<jsgotangco> hello
<stub> So if I break out Product.name, Distribution.name and Project.name into a PillarName table there will be a lot of nasty performance fallout. Most of this could be fixed using prejoins, but identifying all the call sites will take time and cause disruptions due to increased page timeouts.
<stub> Alternatively, I could keep the product, distribution and project tables as they are, and maintain uniqueness in other ways.
<stub> I'm leaning towards keeping the existing tables as they are at the moment
<spiv> I guess it depends on the alternatives.
<stub> Although perhaps changing the database in such a way that all calls to Product.name fail, I can slowly work through the failing tests.
<mpt_> I guess keeping the tables separate also makes it more undoable
<spiv> What sort of alternatives do you have in mind?  Something like having triggers that update a PillerName table, which in turn has the unique constraint?
<stub> Yes. That would be the implementation.
<spiv> Doesn't seem too horrible.
<stub> The only code that would use the PillarName table would be the name validators
<spiv> Right.
<stub> It is sacrificing correct design for a quick fix, although 'correct' here is arguable.
<jamesh> "correct" might be to use postgresql table inheritance
<jamesh> have product, proejct and distro inherit from a "pillar" table with a name column which has a uniqueness constraint
<stub> Perhaps. We have never done that in the past in order to ensure we could switch to a different back end if needs be. Although we could emulate that with views if necessary.
<spiv> Well, we already have portability issues because we have the plpython routines.
<jamesh> sure.  It is a way to ensure uniqueness though.
<stub> There isn't too much PostgreSQL specific stuff to worry about. The most annoying to work around would be the PostgreSQL SQL extensions we are using in a few places because performing those queries without the extensions would be expensive
<stub> I guess table inheritance wouldn't be major provided we don't go crazy.
<jamesh> the above usage is basically just to enforce a constraint
<jamesh> I'm sure we could find other ways to enforce the constraint with other dbs (if we ever decided to move away from pg)
<stub> jamesh: We would also use the base table to check if the constraint is about to be violated in the validation code, to avoid needing to do 3 queries.
<stub> Yup. Same result really as using triggers to maintain PillarName, but without the triggers so it will be cleaner and faster.
<stub> DB patch will be a bitch though - all those foreign key constraints to rebuild :P
<jamesh> could you actually do it as a db patch?
<jamesh> doesn't it involve recreating all those tables?
<stub> It can be done as a DB patch. I only need to recreate the Product, Distribution and Project tables. All the related tables can be handled with ALTER TABLE.
* stub tries to recall if ER diagrams have a syntax for table inheritance
<jamesh> UML does ...
<stub> UML wasn't invented when I was doing those subjects ;)
<spiv> Hmm, the branch-scanner is getting a heap of ForbiddenAttribute: ('last_scanned', <Branch at 0x2aaab16ac990>) errors.
<lifeless> mpt_: ping
<lifeless> stub: what about an updatable view that looks like e.g. product, but has the name coming from PillarName ?
<lifeless> stub: that should stop sqlobject being stupid
<jamesh> spiv: weird.  I wonder why the tests didn't pick that up?
<lifeless> local configuration vs production server configuration perhaps
<lifeless> was security.py updated correctly, and do the tests run the scanner as the right db user ?
<lifeless> erm, security.cfg
<jamesh> lifeless: branchscanner user has select,insert,update perms on the Branch table.  That exception would be from Zope security framework
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> so we have a sec proxy in the way
<jamesh> well, the scanner uses utilities to get and create branches,etc
<stub> lifeless: Updatable views are a pita to create, although I'll look into that too.
<jamesh> updatable views would need to be updated after each modification to the underlying table
<stub> spiv, lifeless: ForbiddenAttributet is a Zope security wrapper exception - nothing to do with the DB.
<sivang> morning !
<lifeless> jamesh: so, there are two things, why do the tests miss this, and lets fix it :)
<jamesh> lifeless: it might be easiest to move the bzrsync code out of lib/importd and have it run by the LP test runner
<lifeless> jamesh: is it not run by the lp test runner already ?t
<lifeless> jamesh: anyway, I think that is fine,and sensible
<jamesh> lifeless: lib/importd/tests/harness.py does some custom setup (see ZopelessUtilitiesHelper), which probably doesn't setup the security stuff
<lifeless> jamesh: I trust you :). 
<jamesh> spiv: hmm.  Branch.last_scanned is defined with Attribute() in the interface.  Could that be the problem?
<spiv> jamesh: That should be fine.
<BjornT> spiv, jamesh: Attribute could be the problem. Attributes don't get security declarations if you use set_schema
<jamesh> BjornT: ... and branch.zcml uses set_schema
<jamesh> I guess that answers the question
<spiv> Oh, huh.  I didn't know that.
<stub> We use Attribute too much because we are lazy. We should replace them with genuine schema definitions as we go (most of them would be name = Object(IFoo) or one of the more complex schema field types I suspect).
<stub> lifeless: Do you have any issues with migrating Balleny to Dapper?
<sabdfl> we should not use set_schema
<sabdfl> it's like "chmod 666"
<lifeless> stub: Do It
<jordi> can a product owner change their RCS source, or is that only available to LP admins?
<LarstiQ> for vcs-imports?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/silva/trunk
<jordi> they moved from CVS to SVN
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/products/silva/trunk/+source should allow that methinks
<jordi> I get a perission denied, so I don't know
<jordi> I mailed him
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<rodarvus> hi there
<rodarvus> I tried to upload a package to upload.ubuntu.com 20 minutes ago, but can see any sign of it in the Edgy queue (nor any email is sent to edgy-changes)
<rodarvus> some debugging:
<rodarvus> - package name is 'x11proto-damage'
<rodarvus> - I have my gpg key uploaded to LP *and* I used rodarvus@ubuntu.com as uploader email
<rodarvus> - I am on the relevant LP group (ubuntu-core-dev)
<rodarvus> is there any place I can check to see what went wrong with the upload?
<salgado> rodarvus, I guess cprov will be able to help you
<malcc> rodarvus: I can see your upload in the failed folder, I'm just checking why now
<rodarvus> malcc, in this case shouldn't it also show up on the Rejected Edgy queue? (in LP)
<malcc> rodarvus: No. Rejected is for uploads which the system understood and managed to import, and which the administrator later decided to reject.
<malcc> rodarvus: This is what happens when the code breaks while trying to read your upload into the database
<rodarvus> oh, right
<rodarvus> malcc, I got the rejection mail now, thanks!
<malcc> rodarvus: Great!
<jgi> hello everyone
<jgi> I'm one of WengoPhone"s developers. I've created a launchpad project a while ago, but I can't use rosetta. I sent an e-mail to an administrator about this but I got no answer so far.
<jgi> How should I proceed to be able to use Rosetta?
<matsubara> jgi: have you seen https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ ?
<matsubara> carlos, jordi: ^^
<jgi> matsubara: yes
<jgi> sorry, last minute meeting, brb
<salgado> carlos, around?
<kiko-zzz> morning!
<kiko-zzz> flacoste, thanks for the answer -- and yes, insightful. Do you think the issue is HTTPS non-caching?
<kiko-zzz> SteveA, why is it difficult to fix the zope3 logger to DTRT for us?
<flacoste> kiko-zzz: HTTPS non-caching, that might be possible
<kiko-zzz> SteveA, lifeless, do you know if that's the case?
<jgi> matsubara: in https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaNewImportPolicy , it says "Contact the upstream authors of the product, and tell them about his plans. We suggest using the mail template at the end of this page." 
<jgi> matsubara: and then "If they agree to use Rosetta as their infrastructure for translation, the product will be marked as "Rosetta official","
<jgi> matsubara: but what happens in between? How rosetta admins know that the project mantainer agreed?
<jgi> matsubara: I thought it was supposed to be done my emailing rosetta@launchpad.net
<jgi> matsubara: I did send an e-mail few weeks ago, and I never got any response
<flacoste> kiko-zzz: Pages accessed by HTTPS can never be cached in a shared cache. Since the conversation between browser and server is encrypted, intermediate caches are unable to see the content to cache it. Worse, some browsers will not even cache HTTPS documents in their local per-user caches.
<flacoste> that comes from http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/~jw35/courses/using_https/html/x191.html
<flacoste> (found by googling https caching)
<kiko-zzz> flacoste, I thought that firefox would cache the HTTPS content. Don't you?
<kiko-zzz> flacoste, I think perhaps our Javascript is being wonky
<flacoste> i don't know if firefox is included in 'some browsers' - it represents 50% of our browsers
<matsubara> jgi: you probably want to chat with jordi or carlos, but they apparently aren't available now.
<matsubara> jgi: kiko-zzz might also help. 
<kiko-zzz> matsubara, not right now, I can't :)
<matsubara> kiko-zzz: ok.
<flacoste> kiko-zzz: well the PNG aren't cached (according to Page info) so I don't think the CSS/JS is
<jgi> matsubara: ok, thank you very much
<kiko-zzz> flacoste, the PNGs aren't cached? we reload every single one of them every page load? waaah
<flacoste> well, that would explain the statistics
<flacoste> 70% of the requests are non-HTML
<flacoste> i.e. 29.9 are dynamic URL the rest is static content
<kiko-zzz> cprov, Kinnison, malcc: argh, we're getting spammed by sync requesters
<kiko-zzz> cprov, Kinnison, malcc: should we add a mailing list contact, or should we use a separate team for upload admins?
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: the pngs are cached
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: but people hit 'ctrl-f5'
<lifeless> or ctrl-R
<flacoste> kiko-zzz: putting a proxy cache in front of the app servers (where static content could be cached) would offload processing these requests from the app server but that wouldn't solve the bandwitdh issue
<lifeless> and that will always do a full request for every item.
<flacoste> lifeless: according to Page Info in my browser, it doesn't cache them
<lifeless> oh, I was tracing locally. Https will force all documents to not cache in some browsers
<lifeless> what browser are you using
<flacoste> Firefox
<flacoste> from Dapper
<lifeless> IIRC that has that behaviour
<lifeless> this is a reason to have pngs served via http
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, that gives the end-user the broken lock icon.
<flacoste> exactly
<kiko-zzz> probably the right solution is to use SSL just for the login page and redirect back.
<lifeless> let me check something
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: except for private data like security bugs
<kiko-zzz> I think this will have a serious performance benefit for us, fwiw
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, *shrug*
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: I agree we need to do something
<lifeless> http will perform better, as long as we are careful about it I am fully supportive of that
<carlos> jgi: hi
<jgi> carlos: hello
<carlos> jgi: you did the right thing
<jgi> carlos: ok :-)
<carlos> I guess jordi missed your email
<jgi> no problem
<carlos> jgi: which product are we talking about?
<cprov> kiko-zzz: yes, there should be an options in team subscription to avoid it 
<jgi> carlos: WengoPhone
<jgi> carlos: I can send you the e-mail back
<carlos> no, I found it
<jgi> ok
<carlos> jgi: I will ping jordi about it
<carlos> jordi: ?
<cprov> kiko-zzz: those emails are sent us because the sync-requester has explictly subscribed UPAA team to the bug, right ?
<kiko-zzz> correct.
<flacoste> I confirm, Firefox doesn't really cache https
<kiko-zzz> Keybuk, ping?
<flacoste> about:cache?device=disk doesn't contain any https link
<flacoste> about:cache?device=memory contains them
<flacoste> but the Fetch count increase by one every time I visit a launchpad page
<kiko-zzz> it probably fetches once and then reuses for the elements in the page.
<flacoste> so, it still pulls them out on every request
<flacoste> you mean, if the image would appear more than one on the page, that would make sense
<lifeless> ff will request the pngs on every single time it is restarted, but should not during a session, unless f5 is pressed. (we'd have a worse than 70% ratio if it requested every single time)
<lifeless> flacoste: what headers are we serving the pngs with /
<flacoste> Cache-control: public, max-age=86400
<flacoste> Expires: Date one day in the future
<flacoste> Last modified: Date of last modification
<flacoste> should be fine
<lifeless> yeah, if that is not kicking ff, there is SFA we can do
<LarstiQ> flacoste: your bug is next on the todo list btw
<flacoste> LarstiQ: ok, so what is your patch fixing?
<LarstiQ> flacoste: being able to do 'bzr log -r revid:francis.lacoste@contre.com-20060623145323-e01f1a4246557f3e..revid:francis.lacoste@contre.com-20060623145356-8f4ba6313ad3237d'
<LarstiQ> flacoste: that is what I understand the report to be about
<flacoste> LarstiQ: that is indeed an entirely different issue
<LarstiQ> flacoste: so I'll file a new bug later on and notify you about that
<flacoste> LarstiQ: should I post my comment as a new/different bug then?
<LarstiQ> flacoste: if you want, sure
<LarstiQ> either of us will do :)
* flacoste is doing this now
<salgado> carlos, ping?
<carlos> salgado: pong
<salgado> carlos, I'm implementing KarmaContext, and I need to check with you what the context should be in some rosetta-related callsites of IPerson.assignKarma. do you have a few minutes to talk about that now?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> where could I read about KarmaContex?
<salgado> carlos, launchpad.canonical.com/KarmaContext
<carlos> ok
<salgado> I have the callsites noted down here, with what I think should be the context. I'll paste them in /query for you
<carlos> matsubara: hmm, stub is not around
<carlos> matsubara: I introduced a change with latest production update that needs data migration
<carlos> I think stuart already did such data migration and added the unique restriction
<matsubara> oh, I see, that's data bug then. do you need me to report it?
<carlos> matsubara: but I don't know it for sure
<carlos> matsubara: it's not really a bug
<carlos> it would be just that stub was doing the migration at that time
<carlos> we need a confirmation from stub first
<flacoste> LarstiQ: bug 51980
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51980 in bzr "bzr log <file> displays irrelevant log record" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51980
<doko> hmm, I did build the same binary, same version from a different source, it was sucessfully built, but I didn't get a message that it cannot enter the archive ...
<LarstiQ> flacoste: thanks
<flacoste> kiko-zzz: did you receive an email notification from the spec tracker about my request for comment?
* flacoste wants to know if I should send MPT an email
<matsubara> carlos: thanks. I wrote on the report about it and asked stub to confirm if he did the data migration.
<carlos> matsubara: data migration + unique restriction
<carlos> he had to remove it until the data migration is done
<Keybuk> kiko-zzz: hi
<Keybuk> back from doctor's again now
* Keybuk looks at cprov-lunch  ...  you're just avoiding me now, aren't you
<Kinnison> Naturally :-)
<Kinnison> Anything I can help with?
* bradb & # lunch
<Keybuk> Kinnison: so, err
<Keybuk> 1004     32353  0.6  0.0   5264  1160 ?        D    17:03   0:20 cp -a /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/dists /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/dists.new
<Keybuk> has been running for 55 minutes
<malcc> Hmm
<Kinnison> Keybuk: impressive
<Keybuk> cron.daily is safe, yes? :)  we won't get a second one starting in three minutes
<Kinnison> it is locked
<malcc> Yes, it's got super soyuz locking technology
<Keybuk> mkdir .lock || exit 0 ? :p
<Keybuk> WE HAVE REACHED PUBLISH-DISTRO \o/
<Kinnison> if ! lockfile -r1 $LOCKFILE; then
<malcc> dists is only 10000 files and 4GB, it shouldn't take a long time to copy
<malcc> I should have thought more about this when you said it was taking 12 minutes earlier, that seemed longer than before...
<Keybuk> 12 minutes to 53 minutes is a bit of a jump
* Keybuk wonders whether the disk is about to drop a cog
<malcc> Keybuk: Now there's a worryingly possible thought
<Kinnison> malcc: any chance of your enhanced rsync based cron.daily any time soon?
<malcc> Kinnison: I'm working on it as we speak
<malcc> Kinnison: But I'd rather find out why copy is taking an hour for a few gigs than rush it out, if possible
<Kinnison> indeed
<malcc> A copy of 700 megs and 400 files (what we've got in dists on mawson) takes seconds
<jordi> jgiaway: hey there.
<jordi> jgiaway: I'll reply to your email now, sorry about this
<malcc> s/400/4000/
* carlos -> out
<jgi> jordi: hello
<jgi> jordi: no problem, thank you very much for your feedback
<Keybuk> Kinnison: queue builder still does not appear to be working
<Keybuk> cron.daily is finished
<Keybuk> sequencer ran queue_builder
<Keybuk> but it took no time, and has not queued the builds I expected it to
* bradb wonders where my merge request went
<bradb> and of course that's when the message arrives in my inbox...
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Hmm, I can't see why this is the case, I know for sure that if I stop the sequencer and run the queue builder it works, I'll have to ponder, but unfortunately I'm about to leave for the night
<Keybuk> Kinnison: ok, if it continues to appear to not do anything, I'll do it by hand in a minute
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> remember to stop the sequencer before you do
<Keybuk> Kinnison: given that the cron.daily from hell run actually appears to have just died, rather than completed normally ...
<Keybuk> could you investigate that?
<Kinnison> I'll try
* Kinnison has to go in 20 minutes though
<Kinnison> publish-distro got a db-closed error
<Keybuk> so it died?
<Keybuk> will it run ok in 20 minutes time?
<Kinnison> should do
<Kinnison> right, I gotta go
<Kinnison> ciau
<kiko-zzz> heeelo
<kiko-zzz> Keybuk, so, we're getting spammed with sync requests
<kiko-zzz> because ubuntu-archive is subscribed to these bugs by default
<kiko> matsubara, timeouts and soft timeouts seem to be much better, eh?
<matsubara> kiko: yep.
<kiko> BjornT, are you okay with me working on the process for fetching bug messages to improve perf?
<BjornT> kiko: sounds good, i'm not touching that code atm.
<kiko> BjornT, thanks.
<kiko> matsubara, is the Build.lastscore traversal error already fixed?
* matsubara checks
<kiko> BjornT, question 2: did you end up landing those CSS fixes we did together?
<BjornT> kiko: ah, no, forgot about those.
<matsubara> kiko: it's assigned to cprov and it's in progress. I left a comment there the last time that oops appeared in the reports.
<matsubara> kiko: by there I mean bug 44227
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44227 in soyuz "When the buildqueue_status is None +rescore page OOPS" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44227
<kiko> matsubara, thanks a million.
<kiko> BjornT, will you land them?
<matsubara> damn pqm doesn't like me
<BjornT> kiko: sure. not tonight, though. i'll file a bug so i won't forget it.
<kiko> thanks!
<matsubara> I'm having weird test failures on bzrlib and test_CVS.py.
<cprov> matsubara: sorted, bug 44277
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44277 in Ubuntu "nothing on ctrl alt F# (Dapper)" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44277
<cprov> bug 44227
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44227 in soyuz "When the buildqueue_status is None +rescore page OOPS" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44227
<matsubara> cprov: thanks!
<kiko> matsubara, like was discussed in the list today?
<matsubara> kiko: it's not exactly the same error. I sent the request twice and got 2 different failures
<matsubara> kiko: should I try the third?
<kiko> yes
<cprov> matsubara: np
<milosz> hey i got a question about lauchpad, i've seen that this trunk branch showed up for my project (drapes) but i cannot add a bzr branch to it, only cvs or svn
<kiko> let's see, milosz 
<milosz> or a tarball
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/+addbranch
<kiko> is the issue that you'd like to add the branch for that specific series?
<milosz> i alredy have branch registered (called main) but some reason on https://launchpad.net/products/drapes it get this
<milosz> trunk: The "trunk" series represents the primary line of development rather than a stable release branch. This is sometimes also called MAIN or HEAD. 
<milosz> and when i click on it, it tells me i don't have trunk registered, and redirects me to https://launchpad.net/products/drapes/trunk/+source ...
<milosz> it's ... confusing
<milosz> am i missing something?
<kiko> no
<kiko> it's actually very confusing
<milosz> so can i import the trunk branch or i can't?
<kiko> milosz, well, I think you can just add the branch to your product.
<kiko> we'll figure out later how to tie these two things together
<milosz> ok
<flacoste> how can I access the staging database using psql?
* flacoste wants to try some full text queries on tickets
<salgado> flacoste, usually you can't. access there is quite restricted
<Keybuk> kiko: ok, remove soyuz team from ubuntu-archive then
<kiko> Keybuk, well, how do we handle the queue permissions then?
<Keybuk> ubuntu-archive
<Keybuk> and put soyuz-team in admins
<Keybuk> (where it already is)
<Keybuk> to look at it another way, if the soyuz-team need to be able to modify the ubuntu queue, there is something wrong
<Keybuk> because then they also need to be a member of the queue team for every distribution on launchpad
<Keybuk> having a different team for queue permissions than for administrativia doesn't make sense either
<Keybuk> because then you have different people receiving the quests to those who can actually act on them
<kiko> Keybuk, that doesn't help us in the practical situation we are in now, does it?
<Keybuk> what is the situation we're in now
<Keybuk> I must admit, I don't understand why soyuz-team needs to be in ubuntu-archive
<kiko> I want to move soyuz-team out of admins.
<kiko> this doesn't give me a path forwards..
<kiko> cprov, Kinnison?
<Keybuk> but it sounds like you can't move them out of admins?
<Keybuk> either soyuz-team has to be a member of every distribution's upload team
<Keybuk> OR soyuz-team has to be specially privileged somehow
<Keybuk> why do soyuz-team need to be able to use the ubuntu upload stuff?  nobody in there has permission to actually approve things
<Keybuk> I guess the question is; what do soyuz-team need to be able to do in Launchpad?
<kiko> Keybuk, if they don't have those permissions, they can't actually look at the queue UI.
<Keybuk> do they need to?
<Keybuk> (probably a silly question, but... )
<kiko> well, if you want to be able to show them what is wrong about it, then, yes
<Keybuk> when Guadalinex is on Launchpad, do soyuz-team need to look at their UI?
<kiko> need is a hard word
<kiko> but it might make things a lot easier
<Keybuk> I suspect, for now, the right answer is either
<Keybuk> a) soyuz-team in admins
<Keybuk> b) soyuz-team in ubuntu-archive and procmail away the bugs
<Keybuk> c) have a TEMPORARY ubuntu-upload-manangers team that includes ubuntu-archive and soyuz-team
<Keybuk> with the explicit mark that c) is temporary only, and will go away when soyuz works
<kiko> I think b)
<cprov> kiko: as it is right now.
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> and procmail away
<cprov> I have a suggestion for Soyuz Team, we can fix all soyuz related security adapters to grant Admin for us and avoid this management overhead, what do you think kiko ?
<kiko> using a celebrity, you mean? 
<cprov> we still missing several sec adapters anyway, good chance to land them.
<cprov> yes, of course, soyuz-team will be a celebrity
<kiko> I don't like that idea very much
<kiko> it sounds weird to have the team backdoored
<cprov> kiko: I see, but with the current global permission systems we can't do anything better
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I'm thinking
<salgado> is it possible to run all tests inside launchpad/doc/?
<kiko> I don't know myself
<BjornT> salgado: this could work: python test.py -f --test='/doc/[^/] *\.txt'
<BjornT> salgado: or maybe better: python test.py -f test_system_documentation
<salgado> BjornT, matsubara suggested using --layer=SystemDoctestLayer. should that work too?
<BjornT> salgado: using SystemDoctestLayer won't run zopeless tests (i think)
<salgado> hmmm. the layer thing doesn't work. it ran only 59 tests and they all passed
* salgado tries the test_system_documentation this time
<salgado> thanks BjornT!
<flacoste> salgado: what did you use to check python source file pylint?
<kiko> flacoste, pyflakes!
<flacoste> how does it work?
<flacoste> no man page, pyflakes -h or --help just gives me an error
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> cron.daily is now up to "every 3 hours"
<Keybuk> this is getting decreasingly amusing
<kiko> flacoste, pyflakes $filename
<flacoste> kiko: no configuration possible then i guess
<kiko> flacoste, what configuration would you want? it is ultra-simple
<salgado> flacoste, no, it only does some basic syntax/name checking
<flacoste> ok, most other lint checker i know have a bunch of configuration checks you can enable/disable
<flacoste> pylint has modules which can be used to test for a given coding style for example
<kiko> flacoste, pyflakes only catches real errors
<flacoste> lol
<kiko> seriously!
<elmo> actually, I have pyflakes consistenly false positive-ing for me, it's very frustrating
<elmo> because even pyflakes catches-almost-nothing approach is better than nothing at all
<kiko> elmo, can you give examples of false-positives?
<elmo> kiko: it's not LP (or even work) code
<elmo> but sure, if that doesn't matter
<kiko> elmo, sure, but I'm still interested -- the tool should work well
<elmo> here?
<kiko> elmo, or in a pastebin if you have an example
<elmo> it's just one line, I more meant off topicness, anyway
<elmo> init_db.py:25: redefinition of unused 'daklib' from line 24
<elmo> it's all stuff like that
<elmo> which comes from import daklib.utils on 24 and import daklib.database on 25
<elmo> and both of those modules are in use in the init_db.py
<elmo> neither pychecker or pylint complain about this, and pyflakes does the same thing even on the bzr source (at least the version in dapper)
<kiko> that's a bug
<kiko> I think I reported it
<elmo> hmm, nothing in launchpad or debbugs
<kiko> did I use their trac? I can't remember
<kiko> elmo, I'll chase it for a bit and update you
<kiko> elmo, meanwhile, can you tell me if we have any web stats being generated currently for launchpad & co?
<elmo> for launchpad.net, yes
<kiko> really!
<kiko> elmo, can you give me a URL?
<elmo> hmm, except for july, but that's a minor detail
<elmo> kiko: not easily, the webpage isn't setup very well, it's currently IP protected, I'd need to fix that bfore I could give you access
<elmo> esp. if this is al ong term thing
<kiko> elmo, ah. hmmm. is it awstats?
<elmo> yes
<kiko> elmo, well, I'd love to take a look at the stats, if you could arrange a way for me (and launchpad developers, for added points) to see it
<elmo> kiko: yeah, I can - can you mail rt@ and I'll try and deal with it in the next couple of days
<kiko> elmo, thanks.
<Keybuk> kiko: can you undo a monkey patch on drescher for me?
<Keybuk> oh, s'ok, the file's owned by lp_archive ... I can undo it ! :p
* Keybuk puts a sarcastic "don't do this again" comment in for kinnison
<cprov> Keybuk: I can. which one ?
* bradb & # goban shopping. bbiab to debug mysterious "bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock LockDir" error.
<Keybuk> cprov: making buildd-sequencer run queue-builder
<Keybuk> he fucked around with it earlier, it didn't work, then he buggered off
<Keybuk> so I've been having to run the queue-builder by hand
<cprov> Keybuk: do you mean fix the config for ftpmaster ?
<Keybuk> please
<Keybuk> if you could take queue-builder out of that
<cprov> Keybuk:  the config still fine, i.e, not running queue-builder.
<Keybuk> hmm?
<Keybuk>         <buildsequencer_job queue_builder>
<Keybuk>             command /bin/echo cronscripts/buildd-queue-builder.py
<Keybuk>             mindelay 600
<Keybuk>         </buildsequencer_job>
<Keybuk> ^ that looks like "running queue builder" to me :p
<cprov> Keybuk: it is running `echo "PATH"`, isn't it ?
<Keybuk> oh
<Keybuk> this almost certainly explains why Kinnison's monkey patch from hell didn't work
<Keybuk> <g>
<Keybuk> "I'll run queue-builder from buildd-scanner
<Keybuk> THERE WE GO!
<Keybuk> Oh, it's not working, B'BYE NOW!
<Keybuk> "
<Keybuk> clearly he forgot to take the "echo" out
<Keybuk> so
<Keybuk> cprov, man of wisdom
<cprov> needs restart
<Keybuk> do we take the echo out there, or do we leave it running from cron?
<cprov> Keybuk: depends what do you want ? is the cron at :52 working for you ?
<lifeless> BjornT: around ?
<Keybuk> well, the cron was working until cron.daily took > 1 hour
<Keybuk> so let's just leave it as cron
<Keybuk> now that cron.daily is sensible times again
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah
<cprov> Keybuk: it's disabled anyway
<Keybuk> ok
<lifeless> can you do reviewer-review-allocations tomorrow and friday? I'm travelling
<Keybuk> let's leave things as they are
<Keybuk> thanks
<cprov> Keybuk: just to make it clear, queue-builder isn't running.
<cprov> Keybuk: np
<BjornT> lifeless: well, i could probably do it tomorrow since it's a quick thing to do and i don't have any plans (tomorrow and friday are public holidays), but i'm not sure i'll be around on friday.
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> I'll ask spiv to then, as I'm sure its not holidays in .au ;)
<Keybuk> cprov: about?
<Keybuk> ccccccprooooov
<malcc> I don't think his client alerts any louder when you stretch his name. If it's an easy one I might be able to help?
<Keybuk> malcc: you may
<Keybuk> buildd-slave-scanner doesn't work
<Keybuk> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Keybuk> 21:37:33 DEBUG   Removing lock file: /var/lock/buildd-master.lock
<Keybuk> is the preceeding debug
<malcc> How are you running it?
<Keybuk> LPUSER=lp_buildd LPCONFIG=ftpmaster  /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/cronscripts/buildd-slave-scanner.py -v
<malcc> Looks right. I'll see what I can see
<Keybuk> 21:37:33 DEBUG   Invoking uploader on /srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster
<Keybuk> 21:37:33 DEBUG   ['scripts/process-upload.py', '-Mvv', '--context', 'buildd', '--log-file', '/srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster/incoming/20060705-223733-222294-154279/uploader.log', '-d', u'ubuntu', '-r', u'edgy', '-b', '222294', '-J', '20060705-223733-222294-154279', '/srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster'] 
<Keybuk> 21:37:33 DEBUG   Removing lock file: /var/lock/buildd-master.lock
<Keybuk>   File "/srv/launchpad.net/codelines/soyuz-production/cronscripts/../lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/builddmaster.py", line 687, in buildStatus_OK
<Keybuk> OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Keybuk> (I think that's the most interesting line of the traceback)
<Keybuk> does it just need to be run from a particular location, perhaps
<malcc> Yes. Looks like it's cunningly swallowing all useful information from the child process traceback
<malcc> My yes was not in reply to your last question :)
<cprov> weird
<Keybuk> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Keybuk>   File "scripts/process-upload.py", line 346, in ?
<Keybuk>     sys.exit(main())
<Keybuk>   File "scripts/process-upload.py", line 91, in main
<Keybuk>     lock = GlobalLock('/var/lock/launchpad-upload-queue.lock')
<Keybuk>   File "/srv/launchpad.net/codelines/soyuz-production/scripts/ftpmaster-tools/../../lib/contrib/glock.py", line 121, in __init__
<Keybuk>     self.flock = open(fpath, 'w')
<Keybuk> IOError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/var/lock/launchpad-upload-queue.lock'
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> that's more useful
<Keybuk> what does that have to be owned by?
<malcc> Well in order to make this script run, I'd say lp_buildd, but I'm a bit scared about making sure a lock error goes away in case it's supposed to be happening
<malcc> cprov: Can you provide some more certainty here?
<Keybuk> if it's owned by lp_buildd, then the publisher can't take it
<Keybuk> I've just made it 666 for now
<malcc> Should be ok; now I think of it we don't rely on permissions for that locking anyway. I'm thinking that's safe
<Keybuk> *nods*
<Keybuk> it'll do
<Keybuk> for the record, drescher is much happier now
<malcc> Well I was very happy to stand by while you solved your own problem :)
<cprov> it start happen after you kill cron.daily
<Keybuk> elmo gave it a new kernel, and a reboot, and a red bicycle and a pony
<Keybuk> malcc: you make a good teddybear :p
<malcc> Can I have a pony too?
<elmo> malcc: no
<malcc> elmo: Waaaaaaah
<Keybuk> malcc: make cron.daily run fast enough so we can have 30 minute days again
<cprov> Keybuk: break also the /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-queue/incoming/.lock
<Keybuk> break also?
<Keybuk> broke
<malcc> Should I file a bug for this? We're using this file-locking based locking, processes shouldn't create locks with bogus permissions so they stay effectively locked after a blowup.
<Keybuk> yes please
<Keybuk> otherwise it makes it harded to start lp
<Keybuk> as one has to manually frob locks
<malcc> Ok, that's bug 52025
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52025 in soyuz "Some lockfiles have bad permissions" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52025
<despai> hello
<despai> I need to speak with somebody who manage cd's sending
<despai> It's very important
<Keybuk> I'm afraid the person is asleep now
<Keybuk> wrong timezone
<Keybuk> please e-mail info@shipit.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2006-07-06
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> queue-builder still doesn't appear to be working automatically
<Keybuk> 22:50:03 INFO    Rebuilding Build Queue.
<Keybuk> 22:50:03 INFO    creating lockfile 22:50:03 ERROR   Cannot Acquire Lock.
<Keybuk> 
<kiko> who else is holding that lock?
<Keybuk> seems to be the slave scanner
<Keybuk> which runs every, single, minute
<Keybuk> no wonder the queue builder doesn't get a change
<Keybuk> uh, chance
<kiko> why should the slave scanner hold that lock?
<Keybuk> no idea
<doko> $ sudo apt-get install python-tk
<doko> Reading package lists... Done
<doko> Building dependency tree
<doko> Reading state information... Done
<doko> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<doko> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<doko> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<doko> or been moved out of Incoming.
<doko> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<doko> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<doko> that package should be filed.
<doko> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<doko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<doko>   python-tk: Depends: python2.4-tk (>= 2.4.3)
<doko> E: Broken packages
<doko> python-tk is now built from python-stdlib-extensions
<doko> resulting in a python-tk_2.4.3-1ubuntu2 package
<doko> although the package is built, it's not shown in the archive ...
<doko> Kamion, Kinnison, Keybuk: ^^^
<Keybuk> doko: what you say makes no sense, I'm afraid
<Keybuk> the last upload of python-stdlib-extensions was 2.0ubuntu1
<Keybuk> by yourself, about 8 hours ago
<Keybuk> not 2.4.3-1ubuntu2
<Keybuk> python-tk_2.4.3-1ubuntu2 comes from the python-defaults package
<Keybuk> if you want the binary built by python-stdlib-extensions to replace that, it needs to at least have a higher version number ;)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<spiv> Hmm, bzrlib failure when merging into sqlobject.
<jamesh> spiv: so we have a common way to get to the sync() or syncUpdate() methods of sqlobjects that are security wrapped?
<spiv> Are you asking "do we" or "should we"?
<spiv> Anyway, I think the answers are "no" and "yes", respectively ;)
<spiv> flush_database_updates() makes me nervous, it's a big hammer and we overuse it.
<spiv> But we really want to be able to do syncUpdate one way or another, because it's so useful in tests.  So I think it's OK to allow it through the security proxies.
<jamesh> that should have been 'do we'
<jamesh> do you think an extra interface as a parent would be the way to do it?
<jamesh> there is sqlos.interfaces.ISQLObject, but it exposes a lot more than we'd usually want to
<jamesh> (destroySelf and set)
<spiv> I think that would be the way, yeah.  It's a large change, though.
<jamesh> I suppose sync() and syncUpdate() are always safe.
<spiv> Which is why I'm ambivalent about it, I can't quite convince myself it's worth the benefit.
<jamesh> (although overusing them can be a perf issue)
<spiv> They should be.
<spiv> Right, but lots of things are perf issues when overused :)
<spiv> And they're much less of a perf issue than flush_database_updates.
<jamesh> of course, they should be cheaper than flush_database_updates() ./..
<jamesh> got any ideas about an interface name?
<spiv> I'd say "ISQLObject" if we didn't already have one.
<spiv> ISQLObjectSyncable?
<jamesh> in practice there is nothing wrong with duplicate interface names ...
<spiv> It's potentially confusing, and annoying if we want to import both into the same module for some reason.
<spiv> But maybe it's ok here.
<jamesh> would I have a rubberstamp for adding ISQLObjectSyncable?
<kwwii> moin
<spiv> I'm ok with that, but it's probably worth getting a 3rd opinion.  A pity SteveA's at europython.
<kwwii> one small question: does the "fix committed" status mean that the bug should now be fixed?
<spiv> kwwii: It generally means it's fixed in the development version, but not yet in the released version.
<jamesh> kwwii: "fix committed" is meant to mean "the fix has been committed to version control", and "fix released" means "a new release with the fix is available"
<kwwii> spiv: cool, thanks :-) I won't waste anyones time in responding that the bug is still there
<spiv> If you're talking about Launchpad, then it means we've committed a fix into our sourcecode repository, and it will be included in an upcoming production update.
<kwwii> jamesh: excellent, good thing I asked
<spiv> Which usually happen weekly.
<jamesh> kwwii: for distributions, that might mean "I've made a fixed package", and "it has been accepted into the repository and you should be able to install it"
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> ok, back to work...thanks for the quick answer :-)
<spiv> I've figured out some of the intermittent bzr failures.
<spiv> It's running too fast ;)
<spiv> I've posted an analysis to the lp list.
<jamesh> so it is throwing away the subsecond accuracy of the stat data?
<spiv> jamesh: look at the _fingerprint function in bzrlib/hashcache.py
<spiv> jamesh: The short answer is "yes"
<jamesh> spiv: yeah.  I was looking at your email.
<spiv>     # we discard any high precision because it's not reliable; perhaps we
<spiv>     # could do better on some systems?
<jamesh> I wonder what systems subsecond accuracy is not reliable?
<jamesh> I mean, it might not be present on some systems, but I'd expect it to be reliable if present
<jamesh> (assuming you account for the errors introduced by python converting the times to floats
<spiv> Yeah, that comment is a mystery to me.
<jamesh> e.g. using long(fs.st_mtime * 1000000) should be as reliable
<spiv> bzr annotate blames r866, by mpool.
<spiv> Which is very slightly less than a year old :)
<jamesh> the floating point comparison is the only issue I can think of,  The Python stat values are created with the following:
<jamesh>                 fval = PyFloat_FromDouble(sec + 1e-9*nsec);
<jamesh> I don't seem to get any subsecond accuracy even after calling os.stat_float_times(True)
<jamesh> wonder if ext3 records it
<jamesh> spiv: looks like ext3 doesn't do nanosecond accuracy in mainline, so even if bzrlib wasn't truncating to integer times, the problem would persist
<Keybuk> ext3 doesn't do nanosecond accuracy
<Keybuk> however the page cache *does*
<Keybuk> and you're almost never going to have a file flushed out of the cache within a second
<jamesh> spiv: so time.sleep() would probably fix it :)
<jamesh> or play around with the times with os.utime()
<Keybuk> isn't bzr supposed to discard hashcache entries from the same second?
<spiv> I don't know what it's supposed to do, but I can tell you what it does ;)
<spiv> When comparing the working tree to the hash cache, it checks the stat information, intentionally ignoring subsecond information, to check if the files are the same.
<spiv> So we're seeing intermittent failures because sufficiently rapid sequences of commits of simple (i.e. single file) trees in the test suite are occasionally bombing out because they think there's nothing to commit.
<spiv> (in bzr's own test suite)
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> the theory from waaayyy back was that if it found a hash cache entry which, rounded to the nearest second, was the same time as NOW, then it would ignore it
<jamesh> I wonder if the problem has been addressed since we last updated bzr in our tree?
<spiv> jamesh: nope
<spiv> jamesh: well, the _fingerprint function at least hasn't changed.
<spiv> jamesh: I guess there could be smarts like Keybuk just described elsewhere, but _fingerprint would be the sensible place to put it.
<spiv> Keybuk: that sounds like a good idea, but I haven't seen any sign of it in my skimming of the source.
* mpt WTFs at https://launchpad.net/binarypackagenames
<mpt> oh, there's already a bug report about it
<mpt> reported by me, even!
<mpt> Forgetful minds think alike
<one> ?
<one> ?
<doko_> Keybuk: no, python-tk isn't built from python-defaults
<Keybuk> it was
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/2.4.3-1ubuntu1
<doko_> yes, and the last version was 2.4.3-1ubuntu1, and 2.4.3-1ubuntu2 (built from python-stdlib-extensions) isn't in the archive
<Keybuk> ^ clearly has python-tk and python-gdbm in it
<Keybuk> why do you think python-stdlib-extensions is 2.4.3-1ubuntu2 ?
<Keybuk> python-stdlib-extensions is 2-0ubuntu1
<Keybuk> 2-0ubuntu1 < 2.4.3-1ubuntu1
<Keybuk> so the binaries built by python-stdlib-extensions are older than what's there
<Keybuk> so they won't show up
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-stdlib-extensions/2-0ubuntu1
<doko_> Keybuk: no, look a the binary versions, not the source version
<doko_> s/a/at/
<Keybuk> bet LP doesn't do binary versions
<Keybuk> given that it's UI doesn't seem to expose them
<doko_> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3271744/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-i386.python-stdlib-extensions_2-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Keybuk> doko: note "changes file not available"
<Keybuk> tbh, at this point you need a soyuz engineer
<Keybuk> I expect you've found a katie/deb feature they didn't know about <g>
<doko_> ok
<Keybuk> for reference, the queue entry was
<Keybuk>    64293 | -B | python-stdlib-extens | 2-0ubuntu1           | 11 hours
<Keybuk>          | * python-gdbm/2.4.3-1ubuntu2/ia64 Component: main Section: python Priority: OPTIONAL
<Keybuk>          | * python-tk/2.4.3-1ubuntu2/ia64 Component: main Section: python Priority: OPTIONAL
<Keybuk> 16:03:06 DEBUG   Publishing source python-stdlib-extensions/2-0ubuntu1 to
<Keybuk> +ubuntu/edgy
<Keybuk> 22:03:05 DEBUG   Publishing build to ubuntu/edgy/ia64
<Keybuk> 22:03:05 DEBUG   ... python-gdbm/2.4.3-1ubuntu2 (Arch Specific)
<Keybuk> 22:03:05 DEBUG   ... python-tk/2.4.3-1ubuntu2 (Arch Specific)
<Keybuk> 22:09:47 DEBUG   Added
<Keybuk> +/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-stdlib-extensions/p+ython-gdbm_2.4.3-1ubuntu2_ia64.deb from library
<Keybuk> 22:09:47 DEBUG   Added
<Keybuk> +/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-stdlib-extensions/p+ython-tk_2.4.3-1ubuntu2_ia64.deb from library
<malcc> Hmm
<Keybuk> it's on the archive on drescher
<Keybuk> but only the ia64 deb
<Keybuk> looks like the others got lost
<Keybuk> malcc: some debugging for you there
<malcc> Keybuk: Ta
<Keybuk> malcc: interesting that the build record doesn't have the changes file
<doko_> malcc: submitted bug 52064
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52064 in launchpad "soyuz confused by version numbers different in source/binaries" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52064
<malcc> doko_: Thanks
<Keybuk> note that it's not necessarily that which has happened
<Keybuk> it could be the fact there's no changes file from the buildd
<malcc> The four architectures which didn't get their builds for python-stdlib-extensions, plus some other build results, seem to be backed up from last night
<malcc> Could be knock-on effects from the troubles and the reboot; I don't want to mess until someone who knows more turns up, but I suspect these can be given a kick and will then all turn up fine
<mpt__> bother
<mpt__> malcc, make check_merge keeps hanging for me in either pagetests/soyuz/23-sourcepackage-hctstatus.txt or 25-binarypackagenames.txt
<mpt> Are you familiar enough with the tests yet to have any idea why? :-)
<malcc> mpt: Bummer. I don't think those do anything odd, but I'll take a look.
<mpt> actually, it'll be 25-binarypackagenames.txt
<mpt> the output is "    /home/mpt/hackiTests hung - no output for 600 seconds. Killing ... Not dead yet!  - slaughtering mercilessly"
<mpt> where "/home/mpt/hacki" is the beginning of the path of 25-bpn
<malcc> mpt: I can't see anything odd in that test, and certainly nothing odd enough to break the test engine half way through printing a path
<lifeless> malcc: deadlocks
<malcc> mpt: I suggest you've got a ghost in the machine in fact unrelated to these thoroughly unremarkable tests
<lifeless> malcc: specifically, stderr is probably full
<lifeless> malcc: no ghosts
<mpt> It's the third time exactly that test has failed
<mpt> The first thing the test does is ask for http://localhost/binarypackagenames, and the URL gives me a 404
<lifeless> malcc: we have a wrapper around the tests, it reads the stderr/stdout and shows them
<mpt> though launchpad.dev/binarypackagenames works
<lifeless> malcc: I strongly suspect its a full pipe deadlock. Until the parent does a read on the other pipe, the child will not resume. And the parent is blocked reading from the first pipe.
<lifeless> or something like that
<malcc> mpt: I'm pretty sure localhost is ok in pagetests, even though it doesn't work in development
<mpt> ok
<malcc> lifeless: Your theory sounds reasonable, given I know very little about all that. If you're correct, what does that mean we do to fix it?
<lifeless> check run_test.py or whatever it is. See if it drills down to a select loop on the two pipes. If it does not, then we should convert it to do that, i.e. using twisted's processprotocol rather than subprocess, or some similar tool
<mpt> Running the soyuz story by itself works
<malcc> mpt: I'm betting on lifeless' idea, I'm just checking the code in test_on_merge now to see if its subprocess handling is suspect
<Atomyc> hello..
<Atomyc> anybody here..
<malcc> lifeless: To my limited knowledge, test_on_merge looks ok. It uses popen with stderr=STDOUT then uses a select loop.
<malcc> On stdout
<jamesh> spiv: I've got a branch up for review now that fixes the branch scanner bug that turned up (and should reduce the chance of similar bugs in the future)
<lifeless> malcc: ok.
<lifeless> that means someone needs to talk mpt though attaching gdb and getting a backtrace from both the child process and the parent process, to understad where and how it is borked.
<mpt> goody
<mpt> BjornT!
<mpt> I have a problem with getLink
<jamesh> mpt: I expanded the PythonBugTrackerCompetition page earlier this week.  Haven't looked at updating the wiki syntax spec implementation section.
<mpt> BjornT, the problem is a bit complicated for IRC, I've replied to you on launchpad-reviews
<mpt> jamesh, ok
<malcc> Keybuk, doko: The problem with python-stdlib-extensions is confirmed to be unrelated to names/versions etc., it was just some Soyuz build results stuck after drescher problems yesterday. Kinnison has unstuck them and everything should be fine now.
<Keybuk> malcc: cool
<Keybuk> general bug/feature request -- the UI could do with showing binary version numbers :p
<doko> malcc: thanks
<malcc> Keybuk: Which pages are missing binary version numbers where they'd be useful to you?
<Keybuk> malcc: well, the fact there's no publishing history pages for binaries
<Keybuk> anywhere
<malcc> Keybuk: Really? I assumed I just hadn't found them yet
<Keybuk> there could be some secret unlinked page somewhere
<Keybuk> but not one I'm aware of
<Keybuk> currently the soyuz UI is a bit "here's some sources, here's what happened to the sources, oh and they got built, but HERE'S MORE SOURCES"
<Kinnison> Everyone loves the source dude
<Kinnison> Erm /distros/ubuntu/edgy/i386/python-support
<Kinnison> witness the binary pub hist
<malcc> Yay
<malcc> My faith that Soyuz can infact give you anything you want if you can only penetrate the Barrier of Confusion (tm) has been restored
* mpt would dearly love to watch over the shoulder of some people using Soyuz
<mpt> I understand how people use Malone
<mpt> and I understand how people use Rosetta
<mpt> I don't understand how people use Soyuz.
<Kinnison> mpt: don't watch me then, 'cos I type URLs
<mpt> Kinnison, I suspect most people do that for Malone too :-)
<mpt> (I certainly do)
<mpt> or bookmarks
* Kinnison has quick-access keyword bookmarks for malone, aye
<mpt> bug 12345
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<mpt> This has been a test of the Ubugtu system
<kiko> hello hello
<Kamion> publisher crash: http://librarian.launchpad.net/3282274/petQjyUqbU2w58HGOQLKrOCh3PF.txt
<kiko> are people ready for the most important moment of the week!
<Znarl> stub : Ping?
<Kamion> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/haskell-src-exts/libghc6-harp-dev_0.2-5_amd64.deb'
<stub> Znarl: pong
<malcc> kiko: It's time already for the sunday morning Hollyoaks omnibus edition?
<Znarl> stub : chinstrap is getting slow rsyncing launchpad production logs again.  Can you rotate them?
<Kamion> which is frankly just bizarre, given that it's trying to publish that
<kiko> malcc, not that moment -- the other one!
<stub> Znarl: ok.
<Znarl> Thanks.
<SteveA> hello
<kiko> SteveA!
<kiko> are you going to be presiding this week after all?
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> i haven't prepared, but I'll be here
<kiko> is that a yes or a no? :)
<salgado> stub, did something go wrong with yesterday's nightly.sh run?
<kiko> https://launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda
<Kamion> I'm going to hope that the publisher runs successfully next time round
<stub> salgado: I killed some of the processes because I needed to grab locks on some tables if that is what you are looking at.
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> kiko: i'll do it
<salgado> stub, I asked because the mirror prober reported that no mirrors were probed
<kiko> yayzers
<stub> salgado: That wasn't me
<stub> I've never seen it actually probe a mirror
<kiko> I have
<salgado> it's been probing lots of them, since almost two weeks
<mpt> meeeeee
<kiko> me
<malcc> me
<SteveA> Hello
<SteveA> launchpad meeting
<SteveA> who is here?
<mpt> MEETING TIME
<bradb> me
<salgado> me
<kiko> o/~ Is it me you're looking for? o/~
<flacoste> me
<mpt> that's what I was trying to say
<stub> me
<mpt> me
<kiko> me
<malcc> me
<jamesh> me
<cprov> me
<Kinnison> me
<kiko> <matsubara>me
<matsubara> me
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA> * Roll call * Agenda * Next meeting * Activity reports * Actions from last meeting * Oops report (Matsubara) * Bug report report (mpt) * Sysadmin requests * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> ---- * (other items)
<SteveA> argh
<SteveA> ---- * Keep, Bag, Change * Three sentences
<SteveA> irssi sucks for this
<SteveA> but irc is banned at cern
* mpt thinks that's an improvement
<SteveA> so i must go vi ssh
<jamesh> ssh port forwarding
<kiko> is the future
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> next meeting... same time next week?
<stub> whatever
<kiko> yes.
<SteveA> cool.  someone please set the channel title appropriately.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 13 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA> i suck.  anyway, i've been at europython.
<salgado> I'm up to date
* flacoste is up to date
<kiko> I'm half-sucky
<Kinnison> I am not up-to-date. I have sketchy notes but I've worked a lot of last week on paper rather than on the laptop.
<stub> Up to date
<cprov> I'm up to date
<lifeless> @europython
<stub> paper?
<jamesh> I'm not up to date
<bradb> up to date, less sprints
<matsubara> up to date
<kiko> I was sprinting last week and this week has been context-switch festival
<Kinnison> stub: It's old-school technology
<malcc> Up to date
<mpt> one day behind (and I've been batching)
<matsubara> I'm also guilty of batching
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<spiv> here
<SteveA>  * Steve to ask Kiko to run next week's meeting
<SteveA> ah, well, anyway
<SteveA>  * everyone (including those not at the meeting): read https://wiki.canonical.com/SysAdminRtUsageGuide and subscribe to it
<spiv> And I'm behind on activity reports. :(
<SteveA> please say "read" or "not read" according to whether you have read that page yet.
<malcc> read
<SteveA> read
<spiv> read
<Kinnison> read
<kiko> I read it and used the advice in there
* flacoste read and subscribed
<matsubara> read and subscribed
<bradb> read
<mpt> read
<lifeless> read
<SteveA> most excellent
<salgado> read
<jamesh> read
<stub> read
<mpt> most of us are also subscribed
<cprov> read
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 44860, 42755, 2497, 51097 and 30602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51097 in rosetta "Selection of untranslated entries is too slow" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51097
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "ERROR IN: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/vlc/+pots/vlc/tl/+translate" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<matsubara> Kiko any news about bug 42755. Is that fix going to address comments on tickets also?
<matsubara> hmm carlos isn't here...
<kiko> stub, would you have time to work on bug 2497? I have a simple-ish plan for it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<kiko> bug 42755 you say?
<stub> kiko: Mark is pushing me to work on CanonicalPillarNames
<kiko> yeah, that's true.
<kiko> stub, let's do that call after the meeting
<stub> k
<matsubara> Top time outs are on +translate(51097 and 30602) and +translations(2497) page.
<matsubara> The only one not assigned is 30602, want to take that kiko?
<kiko> matsubara, that's better a carlos bug really
<matsubara> I'll talk to him then
<matsubara> and lastly, pqm is rejecting my commit attempts.
<bradb> Me Too
<matsubara> is there anyone looking on that problem?
<spiv> matsubara: Did you see my email to the list?
<lifeless> can you be more specific ?
<spiv> matsubara: I suggest just keep trying, the bzr failures are intermittent due to a race condition.
<matsubara> lifeless: random test failures. I mailed the list with the failures I got
<spiv> matsubara: I had the same failure as you, got through the second time though.
<matsubara> spiv: I've seen it, thanks for looking on it.
<matsubara> I tried 5 times yesterday, I'll keep on trying then.
<spiv> Wellk, the same as three of yours, haven't looked at all of yours though :)
<kiko> lifeless, can you please disable that test for now?
<spiv> kiko: It's more than one tests.
<kiko> oh
<spiv> one test, rather.
<kiko> really?
<lifeless> anyone in the lp team can commit to the p copy of bzr
<lifeless> s/p / lp /
<spiv> kiko: it's lots of them, any that make lots of small commits very quickly, which is at least three of them, judging from matsubara's failures.
<lifeless> I am about to fly home, so no, I cannot do that.
<kiko> lifeless, sure, but that's a judgement call that i'd rather you made
<lifeless> it sounds like there is a real, valid bug in bzr though.
<kiko> or authorize somebody to do it
<lifeless> because the hashcache is meant to be race condition free.
<kiko> lifeless, great. let's not let it stop launchpad development from happening though :)
<spiv> I can call Martin tomorrow to discuss the problem if people want?
<lifeless> for the record, I'm happy with ddaa or spiv or jamesh doing commits to bzr or bzrtools in the lp tree at any point.
<lifeless> kiko: ^
<kiko> lifeless, any commit? including not running bzr tests upon commit? :-)
<spiv> And then do a commit to our bzr based on that conversatino.
<lifeless> spiv: please do that, I was about to suggest asking Martin to treat it as urgent.
<lifeless> kiko: if that is what it takes for a short period of time, then [grudgingly]  yes.
<stub> I've also been seeing intermittent failures with cscvs. 
<spiv> Ok, I'll do that.  In the in ~12 hours until then, just keep retrying :)
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> thanks
<lifeless> kiko: however, I suggest talking with the sysadmins tonight
<spiv> stub: Oh, that's one I'm not aware of.
<lifeless> because this started happening 
<stub> It may have been triggered by upgradinig Balleny to dapper.
<lifeless> and nothing was changed in our copy of bzr or bzrtools when it started.
<matsubara> stub: one of my test failures was related to that
<lifeless> stub: I've never seen these failures on dapper on other machines.
<lifeless> its even possible, that its a dapper bug
<stub> lifeless: Machines that are 64 bit and as fast?
<stub> I suspect timing issues
<lifeless> stub: FSVO 'as', yes.
<lifeless> stub: lets not get into a technical dsicussion right now.
<lifeless> stub: I'm aware of the parameters.
<matsubara> ok, SteveA, kiko I'm done with the oops report
<kiko> thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> thanks all
<SteveA> thanks matsubara
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt> The oldest, most important bugs this week are:
<mpt> bug 1294, assigned to bradb
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<kiko> matsubara, to answer your question, no, it won't solve +ticket timeouts.
<mpt> bug 6459, assigned to carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6459 in rosetta "Timeout error on distribution release language page" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6459
<mpt> bug 31308, not assigned
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<matsubara> kiko: I'll file a new one then, thanks
<mpt> bug 36060, assigned to bradb
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36060 in malone "Bug needs a date last updated column" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36060
<mpt> bug 37866, assigned to kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37866 in malone "+editstatus should not accept binary package as source package" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37866
<mpt> and bug 37897, assigned to ddaa
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<mpt> carlos and bradb, how are you doing with those?
<mpt> and who should take 31308?
<jamesh> mpt: some of those bugs you listed are fix committed
<mpt> oh, carlos isn't here
<elmo> we just a lost an apps server
* bradb updates 36060 to fix released
<mpt> jamesh, I realize that -- they should be verified
<mpt> and marked as fix released
<elmo> stub: ping?
<kiko> mpt, as per bug 37866. we need to clean up sourcepackagename now :-(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37866 in malone "+editstatus should not accept binary package as source package" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37866
<mpt> does 31308 belong to ddaa?
<bradb> 1294 I'll fix in probably the next few days
<flacoste> matsubara: the ticket timeout problem is mentioned on bug 37865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37865 in launchpad-support-tracker "Support listing could use a list similar to the bug listing" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37865
<mpt> anybody? :-)
<jamesh> mpt: I guess it is.  I'm not sure 31308 is critical though
<matsubara> flacoste: it's not that one. I mean the timeout when a ticket has too many comments
<mpt> ok. kiko, do you have time for 37866, or should it go to someone else?
<lifeless> ddaa, stevea and I have spoken about 31308
<lifeless> it is currently critical as it completely mucks up the user experience for bzr use with lp, for native upstreams
<kiko> mpt, I doubt anybody else will actually do what needs to be done there, which is basically researching what sourcepackagenames need to be killed and moving bugs back
<lifeless> but we can do a short fix, and downgrade it, though it will not be the 'entire fix'.
<mpt> lifeless, maybe you can summarize your discussion in the bug report
<mpt> SteveA, I'm done.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> I asked them something
<kiko> ah
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<kiko> to open up the launchpad.net stats they are already generating
<kiko> it's currently IP-protected
<stub> Nothing thrilling is happening with production or staging. I have an outstanding cherry pick to push out for Carlos.
<stub> I expect the next rollout will be on Tuesday, rolling out HEAD as of now unless people tell me otherwise.
<SteveA> thanks stub
<SteveA>  * booking flights for launchpad sprints
<jamesh> stub: I've got a branch pending review to fix the branch scanner.  It'll probably need to be cherry picked
<SteveA> I want to find out who has arranged travel for the launchpad sprints, and who has not.  please say "all arranged" or "partially arranged" or "not yet arranged"
<SteveA> all arranged
<spiv> all arranged
<stub> not yet arranged
<jamesh> all arranged
<mpt> n/a
<Kinnison> "will either buy train ticket or diesel on the day"
* Kinnison doesn't know what that counts as
<malcc> Nothing to arrange
<matsubara> not yet arranged, I think
<cprov> not yet arranged
<matsubara> kiko: should I mail james about it?
<bradb> nothing to arrange
<flacoste> n/a
<kiko> matsubara, sure
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA>  * Everyone to note that lifeless should be cc-ed on PQM-related RT issues (Steve)
<SteveA> please note that lifeless should be cc-ed on any PQM-related RT issues
<kiko> matsubara, ask taciana to sort it out
<matsubara> kiko: I'll thanks.
<SteveA>  * pqm and bzr test suite (kiko)
<kiko> SteveA, already resolved.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 1
<kiko> keep: staging working (it's currently not)
<malcc> Keep: The numbers 4 and 2
<stub> BAG: Running test suites of non-interdepandant packages on Launchpad commit. It gives us little or no gain but large downsides.
<kiko> stub, hmmm, so no cscvs or bzr tests? 
<spiv> kiko: Well, commits to lp cannot break bzr.
<spiv> kiko: but commits to bzr can break lp.
<spiv> kiko: so in one case we need to run both bzr and lp tests, but not in both.
<kiko> is that feasible?
<SteveA> i agree with this.  it means developing a way to represent these dependencies
<stub> Indeed. And if bzr is screwing up, there is no reason to block Launchpad commits.
<SteveA> and then teaching pqm how to understand that for running test suites
<SteveA> it is not trivial
<SteveA> it requires a spec
<stub> Or cscvs, or twisted, or any of the one-way dependancies
<kiko> could we not just special-case launchpad
<kiko> since it would give us the most bang for the least buck
<kiko> so something like
<kiko> if committing_to(launchpad):
<kiko>    run_lp_tests()
<kiko> else:
<spiv> kiko: no, there's some stuff like hct that depends on lp
<kiko>    run_all_tests()
<kiko> so add a run_hct_tests() in there
<SteveA> kiko: propose that on the lp list, so lifeless can contribute when he gets home
<kiko> but anyway, strawman :)
<stub> As far as I can see, we just need two make check rules. One run when launchpad commits are made and one when other commits are made.
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> please go ahead
<mpt> DONE: Rosetta hacking, specifications, non-Landscape work
<mpt> TODO: land Rosetta branch, LaunchpadLoginService, MaloneSimplifications
<mpt> BLOCKED: Kiko, e-mail + code review; carlos/jordi, import policy update
<spiv> stub: it's not so much about make check rules as about how we configure PQM
<stub> DONE: bug fixes 'n' stuff
<spiv> DONE: reviews, fixed bug 50473, finally merged fix for 33223, fixed 39814.
<spiv> TODO: reviews, continue work on bzr smart server, sftp bugs.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<stub> TODO: CanonicalPillarNames
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50473 in glibc "Problem with locales in update of Dapper Drake to Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50473
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, fixed some validations bugs, traversal bugs, test conversion.
<matsubara> TODO: bug fixing (product ownership reassignement and oops bugs) and more triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<malcc> DONE: Soyuz troubleshooting, publish-distro-optimization testing, merged cprov's dak-tools branch into publish-distro-optimization.
<malcc> TODO: Finish publish-distro-optimization testing, cron.daily changes, merge and land some branches.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No.
<bradb> DONE: Landed attach-while-commenting. Resurrected fix for bug 41399. Started working on some of the release management stuff spec'd in London.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41399 in malone "Error message not specific in bug-reporting page (+filebug)" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41399
<kiko> DONE: sprint, webserver stats, catching up with 800+ emails, planning
<flacoste> DONE London sprint, write support tracker specifications, investigated ticket search
<bradb> TODO: Release management. XMLRPC.
<flacoste> TODO complete ticket search
<flacoste> BLOCKED waiting on mpt and kiko feedback for support tracker workflow spec
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<kiko> TODO: some performance work, reviews
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Attended Support Tracker sprint, code review, email catch up and worked on KarmaContext
<salgado> TODO: Finish KarmaContext and land it, random bugs and code review
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, dyson to urllib work, fix branch scanner bustage
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, finish off dyson stuff, look at wiki markup spec for mpt
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: archive-tools, bug fixes in queue UI
<cprov> TODO: cron.daily fixes and start Build-Unpublished-Sources
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> flacoste, I don't know what you're referring to, I haven't received any request for feedback
<Kinnison> DONE: lots of design work around PPA. Helped resolve various build/buildqueue problems. Pre-pre-implementation call for PPA with sabdfl. Attempted again to learn {ME,}TAL{,ES}.
<Kinnison> TODO: Reach pre-impl stage on PPA, actually get around to sorting my pending branches.
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: none.
<stub> spiv: I don't think there is any reason that commits to launchpad branches don't trigger 'make check' and commits to the other branches trigger 'make fullcheck'. I think we just run the same command at the moment because Robert wants it that way.
<flacoste> mpt: ok, I thought the spec tracker sent email notification on request for feedback, I'll send you an email then
<spiv> stub: right, because it's the simplest way to make sure all tests pass always, but we can optimise.
<mpt> flacoste, it's a bug reported in Blueprint, feedback requests don't
<SteveA> any blockers or other issues not dealt with?
<mpt> yes, mine :-)
* stub looks at the pqm config file
<lifeless> see you all monday
<mpt> kiko, if you're busy maybe you can get lifeless to reallocate the branch?
<stub> lifeless: You not stopping in Bangkok on the way back?
<lifeless> stub: no, it routes via hong kong
<lifeless> stub: I would have liked to stop by
<stub> Next time ;)
<lifeless> stub: we have bidirectional dependencies on lp.
<kiko> mpt, what is this about?
<spiv> kiko: you have review in your queue that's 10 days old.
<lifeless> stub: specifically hct and importd and IIRC a couple others
<mpt> kiko, (1) my needs-review branch is in your queue, and (2) I e-mailed you 1.5 weeks ago about arranging a phone call, and pinged you 0.5 weeks ago as a reminder
<stub> lifeless: Yes, but not all the externals are bidirectional. We can reduce problems if we only run the tests suites on those ones rather than everything.
<lifeless> agreed. as steve said - a spec is needed.
<lifeless> gotta run, bus to catch. tchau
<spiv> lifeless: happy travels!
<mpt> kiko, (1) is nearly two weeks old now, so maybe it should go to another reviewer
<stub> I'll spec out the quick hack version in a spec that should keep us happy for the foreseeable future.
<SteveA> i think that all remaining issues are between individual people, and not for the whole team
<kiko> mpt, I was in London. did you try SteveA?
<SteveA> so, thanks everyone
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<spiv> There's a "Rejected Reviews" section on the PendingReviews page just waiting to be used ;)
<mpt> kiko, SteveA was the one who asked me to arrange it
<Kamion> could I grab soyuz people for urgent publisher help nw?
<Kamion> now
<malcc> Kamion: sup?
<fabbione> malcc: the world is in collision course with Mars
<Kamion> the publisher has crashed twice in succession with the same error
<Kamion> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3282692/petQjyUqbU2w58HGOQLKrOCh3PF.txt
* bradb feels jolted by the meeting finishing 7 minutes early
<stub> Had to wake up early?
<Kamion> it was publishing that package in the last-but-one run, yet apparently objected to the package not being in the pool
<Kamion> so I am now confused
<bradb> stub: not really. i was up 3 hours ago.
<bradb> gotta find some time in the day to learn Go
<kiko> Kamion, that's odd. 
<Kamion> indeed
* stub always sleeps though launchpad meetings after setting up a few triggered responses in his IRC client.
<bradb> heh
* spiv wanders off
<kiko> Kamion, I'm looking at the code.
<Kinnison> Kamion: care to take this to ##soyuz1.0
<kiko> stub, so, do you want to do that call now?
<stub> I guess
* stub looks for his headphones
<kiko> stub, or in a moment?
<kiko> I don't have skype
<stub> Bah
* stub looks for his hands free ki
<stub> t
<stub> kiko: I'm ready when you are
<kiko> stub, do I call the 8862 number?
<mpt> BjornT, thanks for your prompt reply -- should I assume that every Launchpadder is using an editor with "Remove trailing spaces when saving" or equivalent turned on?
* mpt realizes that gedit doesn't actually have such an option
<stub> kiko: I doubt it. I don't have any number with 8862 in it.
<bradb> mpt: I use Emacs's delete-trailing-whitespace fu
<bradb> trailing whitespace is like dirt on the canvas
<mpt> If I had that such an option turned on, and not everyone else did, I'd generate spurious diffs
<flacoste> bradb: have you seen the 'About a month until PSF call for test tracker' email on python-announce?
<bradb> nope, i don't read that list. but i'm aware of date posted on their call for trackers page.
<bradb> s/of/of the/
* bradb heads to the office, bbiab
<SteveA> win 5
<salgado> stub, ping?
<stub> salgado: pong
<salgado> stub, if I run the foaf-update-karma-cache.py script manually, shouldn't it create/update the cache entries on launchpad_dev?
<stub> I think so, yes.
<stub> kiko: I've bounced staging. Don't know why it locked.
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> bradb, I'm out for lunch and then back we will chat on the topics of python.org and security bugs.
<bradb> kiko: sounds good
<Goxy> hi
<jbailey> I'm just looking at doko's spec's, I'm curious why https://launchpad.net/people/doko/+specs includes canonical-support-categories.
<jbailey> I don't see him on that spec, and I'm wondering if it's' somehow blending my specs and his on that page.
<jbailey> Oh, he's in the subscriber set.  That's why.
<bradb> BjornT: Is it okay to use database classes directly in vocabulary code?
<kiko> it's okay but you go to jail afterwards :)
* bradb tunes back into IRC
<heno> anyone have any experience with importing ODF files to Rosetta? Via docbook perhaps? I'm looking to translate some example-content for Ubuntu
<heno> I guess the docteam already import docbook files right?
<mdke_> heno: rosetta needs gettext pot files, you have to have a toolchain for converting to that...
* mdke_ afk
<heno> ok, thanks
<kiko> cprov, I haven't seen you had landed my fix for the timeout HTTP stuff! good on you!
<cprov> kiko: was in my small-fixes, did I comment it properly ? I don't remember.
#launchpad 2006-07-07
<jamesh> 34.5% of launchpad.net hits are from windows?
<spiv> stub: Hello.  Can you try running http://rafb.net/paste/results/IPGxHe33.html on balleny for me?  I'm try to reproduce the bzr test failures.
<spiv> I can't reproduce it locally (even though that script does 25 commits/sec on my laptop), but perhaps there's something different about balleny (64-bit?  different fs?) that's affecting it.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ruffneck> mornin
<ruffneck> I'd need to launch a new pack of CD's
<ruffneck> they even sent the CD's but the one I tried had an error, or the computer was broken or something
<ruffneck> it was my sisters computer.. she was complaining about spyware with win dose
<ruffneck> I could try to use the live CD
<ruffneck> should I Try now... but does it have pr0n-get ?
<jamesh> ruffneck: if you're having trouble installing Ubuntu, you'll probably get more help on #ubuntu.
<ruffneck> oukei
<ruffneck> well.. I'll be fine with it
<ruffneck> I just gotta have a working CD
<ruffneck> it was broken or something it complained.. even offered me a chanse to check CD integrity or something
<jamesh> ruffneck: btw, with Dapper the live CD _is_ the install CD
<jamesh> there is a non-live CD ISO that can be used for install, but last I checked it was slightly oversized
<ruffneck> dapper?
<ruffneck> there were 2 CD:'s in the cardboard
<ruffneck> the other is the other and..
<ruffneck> I tried the Live
<jamesh> ruffneck: that's probably breezy (Ubuntu 5.10)
<ruffneck> yeah, old
<jamesh> ruffneck: the current release is dapper (Ubuntu 6.06)
<ruffneck> hehe, they just sent me it after few cliking :D
<ruffneck> this is humane :)
<ruffneck> humane interface
<ruffneck> Jef Raskin wrote.. I guess I should read
<jamesh> if you are doing a new install, I'd recommend going with Dapper
<stub> spiv: works fine on balleny
<spiv> stub: damn.  I wonder how to reproduce it then.
<mpt> stub, staging is down
<stub> mpt: It is being rebuilt, as last nights auto rebuild failed.
<mpt> ok, thanks
<stub> mpt: Should be up in about 40 mins if it keeps to the normal timings.
<stub> (and assuming there isn't more breakage to fix)
* mpt wonders why PQM thinks his latest Launchpad PQM request is "Request for non-PQM managed branch"
<jamesh> mpt: too many or two few slashes on the end of a branch name
<jamesh> I forget which
<jamesh> that's just a guess though
<lifeless> mpt: branh url is wrong
<lifeless> (yay Hong Kong, free wifi)
<jsgotangco> nice
<mpt> well the URL works with bzr push...
* mpt adjusts it
<lifeless> noit *cannot* work with bzr push - you dont have access to push to the rocketfuel branches.
<mpt> lifeless, the branch is sitting on chinstrap and the pending-reviews script picked it up fine, so the URL *must* have worked with bzr push
<lifeless> mpt: not *your* branch url. the branch you told PQM to merge into.
<lifeless> sorry if I'm not being clear, I just got off an 11hour plane flight
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> I never tell PQM to push into any particular branch, I use a script for that
* mpt looks to see what it's doing
<jamesh> mpt: what are you using to make your pqm submissions?
<mpt> jamesh, a script called "publish", I can't remember where it's from (somewhere on the wiki, I suspect)
<mpt> it gets the URL from .bzr/branch/parent
<mpt> which in this case is sftp://chinstrap.canonical.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<jamesh> mpt: try making that chinstrap.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> like we always use
<jamesh> mpt: pqm works on string equality rather than path equality for the merge target
<mpt> ok, that was a problem in my new-branch script
<mpt> thanks jamesh
<jamesh> mpt: when I ran into this problem last, it was because I had an extra slash on the end of the target branch name, hence my original comment
<sivang> morning
<elmo> stub: can you add me back as an lpadmin please?
<elmo> stub: kiko removed me, but my removal was conditional on certain functionality (e.g. buildd shutdown/revival) working without lpadmin, and it doesn't
<elmo> or anyone else who's a lpadmin and is awake
<stub> k
<stub> You already are (?)
<stub> yup
<elmo> err, really?
<stub> If you can't do something, maybe you have found a task that soyuz-dev can do but launchpad-admins can't?
<elmo> stub: this task use to work though.  how confusing
<elmo> sorry for wasting your time, I should have checked
<stub> I'll add you to launchpad-buildd-admins and see what happens
<elmo> stub: canonical sysadmins are a member of lp-buildd-admins tho, no?
<stub> Yes. So I'm out of ideas ;)
* stub wonders why the Ubuntu technical board is the administrator of the buildd-admins team
<stub> That seems an abuse of an existing team...
<elmo> stub: how so?
<stub> A team tasked with setting standards and making architectural decisions. I don't see why membership in that team should confer pretty high level rights over the buildds and other production systems.
<samyboy> Hello. Since Launchapd is not yet released, I would like to find something similar to launchpad tu use in my company. any help ?
<lifeless> You can use launchpad right now, just sign up for an account and login.
<jsgotangco> maybe he meant to install it in a machine for internal use for his company?
* mpt_ wonders why PQM is taking so long
<maxPhoenix> someone from Italy?
<samyboy> lifeless, I meant what jsgotangco said earlier
<samyboy> i need a launchpad-like for internal use.
<samyboy> When i say "launchpad-like" I mean a _good_ tool :)
<kiko> hello hello
<LoBoGoL> hello :)
<LoBoGoL> Please...
<LoBoGoL> Could somebody tell me if project Ubuntu has an open channel for users' packages and utilities suggestions?
<salgado> can I use the email interface on staging?
<LoBoGoL> salgado: sorry?
<matsubara> LoBoGoL: #ubuntu maybe
<LoBoGoL> matsubara: ok, thanks..
<kiko> flacoste!
<flacoste> hi kiko!
<kiko> salgado, no, I don't think you can.
<jamesh> kiko: so we're doing keywords/tags for bugs rather than product components?
<kiko> jamesh, that's the current standing, yes. what do you think?
<jamesh> kiko: it doesn't bother me much either way.
<jamesh> kiko: I suppose the question is whether to manage a fixed set of keywords (similar to bugzilla keywords or bugzilla product components) or have them free text (like "tags")
<jamesh> the first probably makes for easier searching but is more restrictive
<kiko> jamesh, we were leaning for the latter last we discussed the subject.
<flacoste> kiko: thanks for the spec review!
<jamesh> kiko: I know mark said that if we do keywords we should call them tags :)
<salgado> is it possible for a person without a preferred email to use the email interface?
<kiko> salgado, not that I know of. I think it breaks at least
<salgado> kiko, I'm asking because I want to get rid of this: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9pG4cu.html
<kiko> let's see
<kiko> salgado, why do we accept email from users with no preferred email?
<kiko> salgado, is it just because of https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/33427 ?
<kiko> salgado, if so, just fix that bug and remove that crack
<salgado> the bug is fixed
<salgado> I'm not sure if it's only because of that bug
<salgado> the first XXX doesn't mention the bug
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> bradb, do you know of bjorn?
<carlos> hi
<kiko> carlos1
<kiko> bradb!
<bradb> hey!
<kiko> how's it going bradb 
<kiko> so
<kiko> I thought about our problem
<kiko> and I think I have a plan
<kiko> but I'd like to see what you think
<bradb> sure
<kiko> lessee
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2TMy90.html
<kiko> bradb, how does that sound?
* bradb ponders
<kiko> bradb, the nice thing is that the knob is only used in one point -- filebug.
<bradb> kiko: Do we know of any current Launchpad user other than Landscape that will want to toggle this flag?
<kiko> bradb, niemeyer made a case yesterday for this actually being useful in certain situations
<bradb> My main concern with this approach is it looks like a more generic solution for a problem we've only seen once and which will, AIUI, only last for about six months.
<niemeyer> bradb: In fact, the flag is already there.. it's only a minor extension to an existing concept..
<bradb> niemeyer: do you really mean the flag is there?
<niemeyer> bradb: As exposed in the ticket, "only subscribers can see" currently means "unsubscribe the bug contact".
<niemeyer> bradb: All we need is to untie these two concepts, and add a "default_is_private" flag..
<bradb> niemeyer: It means "don't subscribe the bug contact", fwiw.
<niemeyer> bradb: The behavior in bugs is largely unchanged.
<niemeyer> bradb: Ok :)
<bradb> niemeyer: So, my main concern is bloat. This looks like a generic solution for a problem we've seen once, and which, AIUI, is only a problem until LS is officially released.
<bradb> because we can also solve this problem without bloat, and much more quickly.
<niemeyer> bradb: I was looking at it as something simple.. if you belive it's not worth the effort, we can of course setup our own Roundup or something.
<bradb> niemeyer: Another way to solve this is to model the solution after the problem: a special case.
<kiko> bradb, I wonder whether the special case will be cleaner than the fix I'm proposing, though
<kiko> bradb, are you suggesting just doing the special case in browser code?
<niemeyer> bradb: I was quite suprirsed when I understood that the bug contact wouldn't see the bug if you click "only for subscribers". If I'm the maintainer of a product, and someone click on that button, I basically will never get notified about it. Is it the case?
<kiko> niemeyer, yes, but that's arguably a bug.
<bradb> niemeyer: It is. I think we're both in strong agreement that that's a nasty bug. :)
<bradb> there should be at least some way to file a private bug and not be the only person subscribed to it
<kiko> right.
<kiko> one option would be to add a text field
<niemeyer> bradb: Ah, cool.. I wasn't getting that you agree this should be fixed.
<kiko> another would be to add yet another checkbox
<kiko> mpt_?
<bradb> niemeyer: I filed that bug exactly one year ago today. :)
<bradb> bug 1294
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<niemeyer> Wow :-)
<kiko> niemeyer, we're discussing whether we should do the special handling for bug filing.
<mpt_> bradb, I don't think it should be *possible* to report a private bug and be the only one subscribed to it, unless you're the maintainer
<niemeyer> bradb: So, isn't it simple to add a "bugs_default_to_private" flag in products?
<kiko> bradb, if it would be only browser code I am okay with adding the celebrity code.
<kiko> bradb, I still wonder whether it'll be more or less work than doing the product db change
<bradb> niemeyer: "simple" is a dangerous word. :) it's a feature that needs to be discussed further, spec'd, tests written, implemented, code reviewed, etc. to solve a problem that may not even exist in six months.
<bradb> consider it this way:
<bradb> the upside is that it would solve your use case
<kiko> bradb, stop singing the spec/tested/etc song, because it's boring and not very true either!
<bradb> the downsides are that 1. it will take somewhat longer than a "quick hack" solution for a quick hack problem, 2. it's solving a problem that we've only seen once, and which may not even be there in six months.
<kiko> however
<kiko> unless you are /ignoring me
<kiko> I still haven't seen you confirm that the hack would be browser code only
<bradb> kiko: in browser code only, i think, yeah.
<kiko> then I think it's cool
<bradb> in FileBugView
<niemeyer> bradb: If it works, I'm not really worried about how it's implemented (you're the one who should be wearing that cap :-).
<kiko> agreed
<bradb> I can have the FileBugView solution tested an implemented (though I can't guarantee past pqm) before lunch.
<kiko> well
<kiko> there's also fixing bug 1234, which will take longer because we actually have no idea of the UI
<kiko> mpt_, wake up
<bradb> yeah
<mpt_> kiko, it's 2am!
<kiko> and at least the impression I get is that 1234 blocks the celebrities hack
<niemeyer> mpt_: What!? And you're not working!? Absurd!
<niemeyer> :-)
<bradb> bug 1294, fwiw
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<mpt_> niemeyer, I am working, I'm fixing the Ubuntu Desktop Guide
<kiko> because, well, the celebrities hack, if well-done, will also auto-subscribe the maintainers.
<mpt_> I am not, however, Launchpadding
<niemeyer> mpt_: Ah, ok then.. ;)
<bradb> the simplist solution i can see is to say "if the only person subscribed to this bug would be the reporter, then subscribe the .bugcontact. if there is no .bugcontact, then subscribe the .owner"
<bradb> there are, of course, other options
<mpt_> bradb, that seems reasonable
<kiko> mpt_, bradb: how do we make it clear to the end-user?
* bradb ponders
<kiko> my only concern is that this is a special-case on top of a special-case
<mpt_> Mind-waves-over-IP
<mpt_> [ ]  This bug report should be private
<mpt_>     Only the bug contact or package maintainer will be notified.
<bradb> mpt_: the problem is that won't be true if the user clicks the security cb and there is a sec contact
<kiko> maybe use radio buttons?
<kiko> and have security-always-be-private?
<mpt_>     Only the bug contact, security contact (for security bugs), or package maintainer will be notified.
* bradb ponders ponders ponders
<mpt_> Are there any Bugzillas that have separate private/security checkboxes?
<kiko> mpt_, well, in practice yes, but..
<kiko> bugzilla permissions are way too complicated.
<mpt_> So, can we possibly turn these from two checkboxes into one?
<kiko> we could turn them into a radiobutton
<bradb> Redhat's security cb is an email address :P
<kiko> or we could turn them into a singel checkbox
<bradb> a single cb would be nice. trying to think of how we'd be able to address all three use cases (private bug, public security bug, private security bug)
<bradb> one way to model security in launchpad is not to model it at all
<bradb> (er, sort of)
<bradb> so, "security" could end up being a keyword, because it's just metadata about a bug, no more special than "branding", or "i18n"
<bradb> the bug knob would control only visibility
<bradb> security bugs would be emailed to security contacts, done outside of Malone, like Redhat doex
<bradb> s/doex/does/
<bradb> to report a security bug, you'd follow a link from +filebug, explain the procedure, whom to mail, and offering a gpg key if you're feeling extra paranoid
<bradb> s/explain/which explains/
<mpt_> Alternatively, trust product/package/distribution maintainers to forward security bugs to the relevant person
<bradb> mpt_: keep in mind that the bugcontact for Ubuntu is ubuntu-bugs@ :)
<mpt_> If that's true, what's the use of reporting a private bug right now?
<mpt_> "This bug report will be limited to only a gazillion people"
<bradb> mpt_: they don't see private bugs
<kiko> mpt_, right now? we don't CC: anybody
<mpt_> argh
<mpt_> hence the original problem :-)
<bradb> that's bug 1294
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<mpt_> bing bing bing
<mpt_> So, I think this is what you get for not implementing product/package/distro subscriptions
<mpt_> ubuntu-bugs@ should be subscribed to Ubuntu
<mpt_> but they should not be the bug contact
<mpt_> and should not get notified about private bugs
<kiko> mpt_, who /should/ get notified about private bugs?
<kiko> in the ubuntu case?
<mpt_> The bug contact or maintainer
<kiko> who would the bug contact be for ubuntu?
<mpt_> some smaller trusted team, Ubuntu Drivers perhaps?
<jamesh> ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com is the bug contact at the moment
<mpt_> yes, jamesh, that's what we're discussing
<bradb> specifically, private security bugs should be sent only to the security team, i think. the idea being that an undisclosed vuln should be disclosed to as few people as possible
<kiko> bradb, sure. we know that, and that's what happens today.
<kiko> the question is: if it /wasn't/ a security bug, but just private, who should we email by default?
<kiko> I think this is a moot point
<kiko> I am coming around to thinking that security/privacy should be a single flag for ubuntu
<kiko> and for landscape only security might be settable via +filebug
<kiko> but that's really icing on the cake
<mpt_> If you're odd enough to need private non-security bugs, you can be organized enough to have enough people in your maintainer team to handle all the private bugs
<kiko> mpt_, in your security team you mean?
<mpt_> (Disclaimer: It's nearly 3am and I'm not necessarily making any sense)
<kiko> mpt_, then go to sleep
<mpt_> I'm thinking of what we used to have
<mpt_> [ ]  This bug report should be private
<kiko> bradb, how does that sound?
<mpt_>     For example, it's about a security vulnerability
<kiko> [ ]  This is a security issue
<kiko> that's the only checkbox that would appear
<kiko> the security contact would judge whether it's a valid security issue and whether it should be private
<bradb> kiko: you're suggesting one cb on +filebug, but still keeping two separate cb's on the bug?
<kiko> bradb, yes.
<kiko>     [ ]  This is a security issue
<kiko>     * For ubuntu, marking security would make it private as well.
<kiko>     * For landscape, all bugs would be private. Marking security would
<kiko>       only make it security-related.
<kiko> and s/ubuntu/any other context/
<jamesh> kiko: would a set of checkboxes for each of the default bug contacts make sense for private bugs?
<jamesh> kiko: to give the user an idea of who might be worth subscribing up front?
<kiko> jamesh, like a subsidiary set of checkboxes? that sounds overcomplicated to me..
<kiko> jamesh, I get the feeling that all security bugs should be initially private and the security contact can decide whether to disclose them or not.
<kiko> sort of a "security triage"
<kiko> this would solve the "nobody sees private bugs" problem
<kiko> simplifying that -- possibly fixing bug 1294
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<kiko> bradb, talk to me
<bradb> kiko: The issue still seems to remain about who to subscribe when that box is checked, if there is no sec contacct
<bradb> (and make it clear to the user)
<kiko> bradb, the maintainer. that can be made clear using text.
<kiko> bradb, that's an easy one to answer.
<jamesh> kiko: you need to let the reporter make a security bug public: they have the ability to disclose it anyway
<kiko> (and I thought that's how it worked today)
<kiko> jamesh, they can do it after the fact, sure
<jamesh> kiko: making security bugs private by default is a good idea though
<kiko> jamesh, I just don't think it warrants letting them do it in +filebug
<kiko> in particular because filing private bugs makes the CC: issue complicated.
<bradb> jamesh: that's how it works today, where "by default" means we select the privacy cb for them when they click the security cb.
<kiko> I am arguing for not displaying the privacy cb at all in +filebug
<kiko> and letting the security contact take care of triaging the security bugs.
<bradb> yeah, i understand that
<kiko> do you agree with it, though :)
<jamesh> bradb: That's the behaviour I'd expect.  So the reporter can unselect it if the security bug is for an issue that has previously been disclosed
<kiko> jamesh, are you arguing for making the privacy checkbox /only apply/ if security is checked?
<kiko> jamesh, I also think that it's not a lot of work to disclose it post-report, anyway.
<jamesh> kiko: no.  I think the current setup of two checkboxes is okay.
<jamesh> kiko: currently javascript is used to check the private checkbox if you check the security checkbox
<kiko> "This security bug is by default private, and only the security contact ubuntu-security@ubuntu.com has been subscribed. You can disclose the bug <a href="">in the bug edit form</a>
<jamesh> perhaps a combo box that combines both settings would be better though
<kiko> jamesh, I don't think the current setup of two checkboxes is okay, though. A lot of end-users get confused and we still have the issue of non-security private bugs going to limbo.
<jamesh> kiko: do you think a combo box would be better?
<mpt_> WARNING: "You can $FOO in the $BAR" detected. Try linking directly to the page instead.
<mpt_> __Disclose the bug__
<kiko> yeah yeah
<kiko> jamesh, I think that non-security private bugs are a bad idea.
* bradb can't think of a practical use case for them, other than LS for the next six months.
<jamesh> kiko: do you think public bugs marked as security related are a good idea?
<bradb> (our own LP use case can be solved by putting sensitive snippets on private servers, like chinstrap)
<kiko> jamesh, I'm okay with that, though I think there's a weak case for catering specially for them in +filebug.
<jamesh> bradb: btw, if you have any comments on the PythonBugTrackerCompetition wiki page, please update the wiki page or mail the list
<kiko> bradb, wanna seal this with a phone call?
<bradb> kiko: sure
<jamesh> bradb: I'll see if I can get a basic import ready early next week, but I think we'll need to coordinate on some malone improvements
<bradb> jamesh: yeah, i'm subscribed to that page
<bradb> jamesh: cool
<salgado> hey kiko, would you like to review my karma-context branch?
<kiko> salgado, I guess I could
<salgado> Znarl, kiko, how about "Choose Release if this mirror contains CD images of any of the  various releases of this distribution, or choose Archive if this mirror contains packages for this distribution and is meant to be used in conjunction with apt.", as the text under the Content drop-down box, to help people choosing the right one?
<kiko> salgado, or we could auto-detect. have you considered that?
<salgado> no
<carlos> Is pqm stalled?
<mpt_> yes
<salgado> kiko, that won't be trivial to implement. I'd prefer to do something like this and, if it doesn't work, we can do the auto-detection
<salgado> (I was expecting that people would know the content they're mirroring)
<kiko> salgado, I don't think text is going to be effective, but sure, give it a try.
<Znarl> salgado : I think it's good.
<Znarl> And agree with you on auto-detecting not really working very well.
* mdke grabs Znarl 
<carlos> mpt_: ok, thanks for your confirmation
<salgado> Znarl, cool...  I'm doing some tweaks to the mirrors UI; maybe you can have a look after I finished to see if everything is okay?
<Znarl> salgado : Sure, ping me when you're ready.
<salgado> will do!
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: please ping cvd when you're back and we can have that call
<SteveA> i'm around.
<SteveA> sabdfl: want to do a quick pre-kiko catch up?
* bradb & # lunch
<loko555> i have a problem with launchpad. i am not assigned to a bug nor i have subscribed to one but i still get a email-report about a bug. how can i stop this?
<salgado> loko555, which bug?
<loko555> https://launchpad.net/bugs/32963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32963 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Xv movies on 810/i945 gives horrible color, Gamma" [Unknown,Needs info]  
<loko555> salgado: this is the bug
<salgado> loko555, did you report bug 42349?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42349 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Dapper Drake - i810 - Video Color output wrong" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42349
<loko555> yes
<loko555> but i get infos about bug 32963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32963 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "Xv movies on 810/i945 gives horrible color, Gamma" [Unknown,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32963
<loko555> but why?
<salgado> loko555, right. you get notifications about the latter because it has the former (the one you filed) as one of its duper
<salgado> s/duper/dupes/
<loko555> ok, but how can i cancel the notifications?
<salgado> there's a bug open for that, IIRC. (I'm trying to find)
<matsubara> bug 48860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<loko555> oh, and this does mean that at the moment i will get the notifications until this bug is closed?
<flacoste> /whoami
<flacoste> this is a big question...
<sabdfl> SteveA, kiko-fud: calling now
<edgy> Hi, as far as I read rosetta is not free, how much is it?
<sabdfl> it's free to host your potemplates and pofiles
<edgy> sabdfl: can I e.g import other distributions' files to it?
<edgy> sabdfl: say fedora e.g specific files?
<edgy> sabdfl: I want to use it for maintaining traslation of many open source projects that may not fit well  being uploaded to ubuntu, should I buy it or go for pootle or make a deal with canonical to translate rosetta to my lang and they allow me to use it? ;)
<LarstiQ> edgy: there are upstream projects with translations in rosetta, not just ones in ubuntu.
<edgy> LarstiQ: yes but as far as I understand all those upstream projects can be used in ubuntu like kde or gnome but I don't see any other distribution specific files in rosetta, is there?
<LarstiQ> edgy: I'm not sure what you are asking for. There are other distributions in launchpad, see https://launchpad.net/distros/
<edgy> LarstiQ: wow! this is new to me.
<LarstiQ> edgy: launchpad is meant to make cooperation between up/down/samestreams easier. Wether that is between distros, between a given up and all their downstreams, etc.
<LarstiQ> edgy: so it has support to track the state of a bug in all places
<LarstiQ> edgy: I'd think the same is true for rosetta.
<edgy> LarstiQ: nice. but  https://launchpad.net/distros/fedora/+translations contains no translation and saying: Translation policy: Doesnt use Rosetta
<LarstiQ> edgy: you want to translate fedora specific packaging?
<edgy> LarstiQ: yes
<LarstiQ> edgy: I guess you would need to talk to the fedora people then
<LarstiQ> edgy: but carlos can help you more with these questions I think
* LarstiQ is just a launchpad user (and not even ubuntu at that)
<LarstiQ> edgy: Afaik the idea is not to use rosetta if the product/distro in question doesn't want to use it itself
<edgy> LarstiQ: so it's just a matter of  fedora people agree but ubuntu people would have no issue about importing any open source project?
<LarstiQ> now you confuse me
* LarstiQ gets an example
<edgy> LarstiQ: still I am confused because kde is translated using it's cvs system and if I translate from rosetta a conflict would happen
<edgy> some work would got thrown away in favor of the other unless an upstream update is checked daily or so
<edgy> LarstiQ: why do I confuse you?
<LarstiQ> sorry, had to let someone in
<edgy> LarstiQ: fedora has different teams for each language. a maintainer of one language may like to use rosetta but others may not. so would it be decided for each team alone or for the whole distro?
<LarstiQ> edgy: I think it would be possible on a per team basis, I believe gnome has something similar going on
<LarstiQ> edgy: the confusion stems from me thinking you want to do packaing bits, then thinking, oh no, upstream products, and being thrown from the one to the other
* LarstiQ will take kde as an example next, but first bzr
<LarstiQ> edgy: see https://launchpad.net/products/bzr , that is the upstream product, no distribution bits there
<LarstiQ> edgy: bzr doesn't use rosetta simply because there is nothing to translate
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+distributions lists the packages of bzr in distributions
<edgy> LarstiQ: ok this is clear now
<LarstiQ> edgy: so if there is an upstream products you want to translate, but not necessarily bound to a distro, you can do that 
<edgy> LarstiQ: understood. thx for the clarification
* LarstiQ wants to clarify more, but I have to leave the house for a while, sorry
<LarstiQ> ciao
<LarstiQ> hmm, he left already.
<kiko-fud> bradb, note mdz's emails on the subject of our discussing this morning, but both mark and I have now green-lighted the project so it is blessed from Above :)
<kiko-fud> BjornT_!
<bradb> kiko-fud: I already made the change to vulnerability here.
<bradb> So I'm on the road, speeding through the green light, creating a breeze for the pedestrians.
<mdz> bradb: could we require that they type into a text entry box "I am not fucking around" before it will let them file a security bug?
<kiko-fud> mdz, the current plan is moving that control to a separate page anyway
<bradb> mdz: that might be useful, though i'd rather proceed with what kiko/mark/etc. already blessed before changing it
<kiko-fud> fucking around might look bad on LP UI
<bradb> cussing is for portlets
* bradb discovered the agony of doing .getControl(name="some-checkbox") vs. .getControl("the checkbox label"). you can do .selected = True on one and not the other!
<LarstiQ> for some reason autotools-dev is listed as a distro package for bzr. Anything I can do about that?
<Alextremo> viva PAPASHANTY SOUND SYSTEM... !!!! Chao mis panas... Nos leemos el Lunes....5 4 3 2 1 0
<kiko-fud> wtf
<kiko-fud> PAPASHANTY SOUND SYSTEM?
<Alextremo> yeah  escuchalo
<kiko-fud> I'll give it a spin later
<Alextremo> PAPASHANTY = Father of the peace
<Alextremo> PAZ
<Alextremo> buy the cd
<Alextremo> is very nice
<Alextremo> sorry not speak so much english
<Alextremo> Bueno, Feliz  Fin de Semana...
<Alextremo> Chao
<kiko-fud> lol
<matsubara> bradb, BjornT_, SteveA, anyone: Datetime field returns an not naive datetime object. Do you know from where it takes that timezone information?
#launchpad 2006-07-08
<flacoste> have a nice week-end everybody!
<lifeless> hi guys
<sharms> does a user need special permissions to move a bug to "needs more info" or "confirmed"?
<matsubara> sharms: nope
<sharms> matsubara: how can I do that then?  I would love to help with triage, but when I read the triage section of the wiki I didn't see any useful information, and I don't see any links jumping out to me on the bug report itself
<matsubara> clikc on the product/sourcepackage name right below the affects column
<matsubara> sharms: that's bug 1095 btw
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1095
<sharms> thanks :)
<sharms> That is unbelievably simple now that I know
<matsubara> :)
<edgy> Hi, I want to use rosetta from my local server, how can I obtain it?
<edgy> LarstiQ: hi ;)
<edgy> Hey, don't be shy to tell me I should pay for it. I won't say no ;)
#launchpad 2006-07-09
<Fujitsu> Is it only official Launchpad people who can gain access to the main dev branch on chinstrap?
<lifeless> jamesh: around ?
<mpt_> Fujitsu, more or less
<Fujitsu> mpt_, darn.
<Fujitsu> mpt_, there isn't a mirror around I could access, is there?
<mpt_> no
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<Fujitsu> Grrreat.
<mpt_> Fujitsu, if you're interested in hacking Launchpad, talk to kiko or SteveA about the sort of things you want to do
<Fujitsu> Well, I was going to try to look at Malone, and see if it would be feasible to do an XML-RPC type thing.
<Fujitsu> Because the web interface isn't ideal for mass bug-triage.
<mpt_> Have you seen ploum's work?
<Fujitsu> No...
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> I see.
<Fujitsu> Is part of it going to be implementing XML-RPC in Malone, or is it going to parse the normal HTML!?
<mpt__> gah
<Fujitsu> mpt__, you seem to be having nasty issues today.
<mpt__> Fujitsu, did you get that link before I lots my connection?
<mpt> lost, even
<Fujitsu> <mpt_> Have you seen ploum's work?
<Fujitsu> That's all I saw.
<Fujitsu> But I found the spec.
<mpt> http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?115-conseil-001-in-the-middle-of-the-boxes
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<Fujitsu> XML-RPC is needed to make that sort of thing feasible. Malone's pages have changed a bit lately...
<Fujitsu> And, is it just me or is it a little odd that such a community oriented distribution as Ubuntu relies on something closed as its main piece of infrastructure?
<mpt> I guess it is odd compared with other distributions
<mpt> though they all tend to use Bugzilla, so that's a sample of one in some ways
<Fujitsu> But is there any good reason for it to be closed!?
<mpt> yes, though I'm not really the appropriate person to talk about that
<mpt> There's some discussion of it in the FAQ https://launchpad.net/faq
<Fujitsu> Ah. :(
<Fujitsu> Is Soyuz the `distribution management code' the FAQ speaks of?
<mpt> yes
<Fujitsu> Well, it's quite integrated, then. D:
<mpt> "D:" ?
<mpt> What's that expression, aghast? :-)
<Fujitsu> Very disappointed.
<Fujitsu> Or aghast, if you say so... Or horrified, or mortified.
<lifeless> jamesh: you have a asterisk install locally ?
<jamesh> lifeless: no
<jamesh> lifeless: I was able to directly connect
<jamesh> (through the firewall)
<control> hello
<control> My name is Ilya I from Russia. Who can set some questions?
<control> anybody channel?
<sivang> morning
<david_> hi
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I will start soon the write support of my bug triage application
<ploum> Where can I modify a bug without annoying everybody ?
<LarstiQ> pardon?
<mpt> ploum, staging.launchpad.net
<LarstiQ> oh, for testing purposes?
<ploum> LarstiQ: indeed
<LarstiQ> what mpt said :)
<mpt> A copy of the real database, and your changes get wiped every few hours
<mpt> The only catch is, it's offline a fair bit :-)
<mpt> If it's down and they're online, ping stub or carlos, and they can restart it for you
<ploum> thanks
<ploum> I didn't know that
<ploum> that's perfect
<ploum> Gnnni ! Forms in launchpad does have have all name !
<ploum> :-(
<sharms> How to I change the importance of a bug? (IE from untriaged to medium)
<LarstiQ> sharms: click on the upstream/distro in the Affects table
<LarstiQ> sharms: or append +editstatus to the bug
<sharms> thanks
<sharms> LarstiQ: When I do that the importance is not a choice I can change
<sharms> anyone have an answer for triage?
#launchpad 2007-07-02
<ubotu> New bug: #123465 in launchpad "Cannot attach more than 1 file to a bug report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123465
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #123482 in launchpad "No bidirectional tracking of duplicated bug reports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123482
<carlos> morning
<jtv> carlos: hi
<carlos> jtv: hey
<carlos> back at home?
<jtv> yeah
<jtv> Still living on London time.  Harder to adjust to shorter days than to longer ones.
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> so you have two weeks to be back to normality and then, back to European time ;-)
<jtv> carlos: thanks, that really cheers me up
<ubotu> New bug: #123494 in blueprint "Need small "Register a blueprint" button images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123494
<ubotu> New bug: #123496 in launchpad "Need crowd icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123496
<ubotu> New bug: #123503 in launchpad "Need "frequent contributor" icon" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123503
<aa_> hi, any way I can get my bug tracker listed at bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers?
<carlos> aa_: do you see a link up on the left of that page that says 'Register bugtracker' ?
<carlos> under 'Actions' label
<aa_> carlos: oh, yed I do :) sorry
<aa_> ok I have registered that, and set it up in my launchpad-usage. Should anything happen?
<carlos> which project are you talking about?
<aa_> "pida"
<aa_> the trac is listed as the bug tracker, but then when I visit the trac page, it says "no projects are registered with this"
<aa_> I suspect I am using something wrong
<carlos> aa_: you shouldn't net as 'using bugs'
<aa_> actually I want to use launchpad and trac
<carlos> aa_: you shouldn't set it as 'using bugs'
<carlos> aa_: but do you want to use Launchpad bug tracker??
<carlos> or other functionalities and leave bugs in trac?
<aa_> well, we use trac for some internal implementation stuff
<carlos> so you want to use both
<aa_> yes, if possible
<carlos> as far as I know, is not possible to integrate both
<carlos> but you should talk with BjornT about it, he would help you more
<aa_> "you can link a registered bug tracker with a registered project" * there are no projects linked to this bug tracker
<aa_> oh ok, thanks
<carlos> aa_: you can link track with Launchpad, but you lose the option to use Launchpad as a bug tracker
<carlos> or you can use Launchpad as bug tracker, but then you lose the link option
<aa_> well, can I try it out without losing my launchpad tickets?
<carlos> I don't think they will be removed, although I don't know how would it work
<carlos> better check with BjornT
<aa_> oh ok
<aa_> BjornT: ping?
<aa_> at the moment when I set my trac as the bug tracker for the project it doesn't actually do anything
<aa_> (apart from show the link on the project page)
<aa_> the bugtracker page doesn't show the project
<aa_> carlos: since you seem to know everything, is there a way to get rid of all the blueprints on the trac? they are confusing my users as I used them incorrectly from the start
<BjornT> aa_: pong
<aa_> BjornT: hi, sorry to bother you, carlos mentioned that you might be able to help me with using a Trac and launchpad bugs together (if this is possible or not)
<carlos> aa_: What do you mean about all blueprints on the trac? you mean in your trac installation?
<carlos> aa_: I'm not familiar with trac...
<jtv> trac wiki pages perhaps?
<aa_> carlos: oh damn, I meant launchpad, sorry all this thing is getting me confused
<BjornT> aa_: no, sorry, it's not possible to use both launchpad and an external bug tracker for a single project.
<carlos> aa_: I don't see blueprints for your project, do you want to deactivate Blueprints feature?
<BjornT> aa_: i'm interested to hear how you were planning to use it, though.
<aa_> BjornT: ok, thanks, and if I set a project's bug tracker as an external trac, should the project appear in the external-trac's page
<aa_> carlos: "list all blueprints" shows them
<carlos> aa_: if that's the case, there is no way to deactivate it
<carlos> aa_: from which page?
<aa_> carlos: http://blueprints.launchpad.net/pida/
<BjornT> aa_: well, it should... but it won't. i'll file a bug about it.
<BjornT> aa_: only "project groups" are shown atm
<aa_> BjornT: well, we use trac for developers to discuss implementation details really. Sometimes a bug on launchpad will map to a few tickets in trac as the devs implement it.
<carlos> aa_: oh, I see, all are either obsolete or implemented that's why the default page was empty
<aa_> carlos: yeah, I tried to get rid of them like that
<carlos> aa_: as far as I know, there is no way to remove them. If you really want to remove them, you should try to talk with an admin. Please, file a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<aa_> ok thanks
<aa_> BjornT: and if a project is registered to use an external tracker, do the external bugs get imported or anything?
* carlos -> out
<BjornT> aa_: no, not yet. there are some plans for importing the bugs, though, providing a mirror of the external tracker.
<aa_> BjornT: ok thanks for all your help
<BjornT> aa_: np
<Hobbsee> hi BjornT 
<siretart> any soyuz gods around? I need someone to look why my g-wrap uploads have been eaten :(
<BjornT> hi Hobbsee 
<aa_> man I am full of pain today
<aa_> I am looking for a "vcs-import" member or "launchpad administrator"
<aa_> I discussed googlecode imports with someone on Friday, but I can't remember who unfortunately
<BjornT> aa_: ddaa or mwhudson should be able to help you
<aa_> ah yes ddaa it was I think
<ddaa> aa_: hullo
<aa_> ddaa: hello
<aa_> I think I was discussing with you about googlecode imports?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> the other folk in the gang is mwhudson
<aa_> well we now have a mirror of our repo on http:// somewhere
<ddaa> being more specific would help :)
<aa_> but the launchpad is locked
<aa_> ah ok :)
<aa_> http://pida.co.uk/svn/
<aa_> for project pida
<aa_> sorry http://pida.co.uk/svn/trunk
<ddaa> I see you have put that in the trunk series
<ddaa> that's good
<ddaa> it's the right place to put a trunk import :)
<aa_> oh
<aa_> but what about the 0.5 series import that is locked?
<ddaa> I'll clear it out.
<aa_> thanks
<aa_> we don't really use branches and things :)
<aa_> (with svn it is easier to write the code on your hand than merge branches)
<ddaa> you'd be amazed at what some people do
<ddaa> aa_: are you planning on updating the pida.co.uk mirror regurlarly?
<aa_> ddaa: it is svnsync'd every 300 seconds
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> we'll keep the svn import running of pida.co.uk
<ddaa> if you need us to switch it to update from googlecode, file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+addquestion
<aa_> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #123518 in malone "The "Related projects" portlet for an external bug tracker doesn't list all projects using the bug tracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123518
<ronny> yo
<ronny> got confused about translation stuff - what country maps to the language "German, Low" (i misstok it for "German")
<jtv> Isn't that just one of the forms of German spoken in Germany?
<jtv> (Not to be confused with Low Dutch, which I think is now called simply Dutch)
<carlos> jtv: nice picture :-P
<jtv> :)
<jtv> That was just after I arrived.
<JimQode> how long does it usually take before an ubuntu bug is confirmed?
<mranostay|work> JimQode: you can update it to the "Confirmed" status by yourself i believe
<mranostay|work> i did for my bug
<JimQode> hmm is that the usual way?
<ronny> re
<ronny> jtv: "German, Low" looks like a form of german thats spoken outside of germany
<ubotu> New bug: #123534 in soyuz "Closing bugs from changelogs breaks if the changelog contains a URL" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123534
<jtv> ronny: I don't know that much about it, so I'll believe you :)
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
* mode/#launchpad [-o SteveA]  by SteveA
<SteveA> allenap: ping
<allenap> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> allenap: gmb is graham, who's starting today on the bug tracker team
<SteveA> gmb: allenap is gavin, who works on the bug tracker team
<allenap> gmb: Hi there! Welcome along!
<BjornT> SteveA: pong
<gmb> allenap: Hi, nice to be here.
<SteveA> BjornT: as above :-)
<BjornT> gmb: hi, welcome!
<gmb> Hi BjornT.
<BjornT> gmb: do you alredy know what you have to do today (i.e. new staff tasks)
<gmb> BjornT: Just about to take a look, in fact.
<AonEvil> hello!every baby!
<glatzor> hi carlos and danilos. the recently added changed in launchpad filter returns a lot of false positives.
<glatzor> carlos: danilos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kdelibs/+pots/kio/de/+translate?batch=10&show=changed_in_launchpad
<Kuhrscher> carlos: danilos: Even better:
<Kuhrscher> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/koffice/+pots/kexi/de/+translate?batch=10&show=changed_in_launchpad
<glatzor> danilos: carlos: the mentioned translators have never used Launchpad personally. 
<Kuhrscher> danilos: carlos: None (or almost none) of this strings has been changed in Rosetta, but they are locked by "Changed in Launchpad"
<Kuhrscher> danilos: carlos:  And there are similar issues for other languages as well...
<danilos> Kuhrscher, glatzor: look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/koffice/+pots/kexi/de/+translate?batch=10&show=changed_in_launchpad
<danilos> Kuhrscher, glatzor: "Packaged" is different in each of the cases, are you saying that this is not true?
<carlos> Kuhrscher, glatzor: Also, you should look at the Reviewed by field. That's the person that activate that translation
<Kuhrscher> "Packaged" is absolutely correct. But the string did not get actualized in Launchpad.
<carlos> we set as 'Translator' the first person that introduced that string in launchpad for that package so it could come from a previous 'upstream' upload
<danilos> another thing: attribution is often incorrect, because on package uploads, Last-Translator is used as the 'translated by' on any *new* translations, but old translations keep their 'translated by' when that import was done
<danilos> and 'reviewed by' was previously very often incorrectly set, which should be fixed now
<Kuhrscher> That's not the problem. All of these strings come from usptream imports. But they got changed upstream some months later.
<Kuhrscher> These changes only appeared as "suggestion"
<Kuhrscher> because the old upstream string is locked by "changed in lauchpad"
<danilos> Kuhrscher: you can try fixing it on edge by selecting the 'packaged' translation, or wait until that rolls out to production at the end of July
<danilos> Kuhrscher: however, note that edge might be unstable so you it might be risky (it rarely is, but it might happen)
<Kuhrscher> Do you have any idea, why these strings (and many, many others) are locked for updates?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: you are not logged in
<carlos> it's a different site so the cookie from production server is not shared
<Kuhrscher> No, my question was, do you have any idea why Launchpad thinks that these strings have been changed in Launchpad and refuses updates?
<carlos> aren't you able to change it submitting the form or doing .po uploads as an user upload?
<Kuhrscher> carlos: You don't get my problem ;-)
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Of cause I can fix this issues. Manually or by a user upload.
<glatzor> danilos: carlos: Just to be sure: packaged means coming from upstream?
<Kuhrscher> carlos: But I would like to know what happed during the import of upstream translations that resulted in this issue.
<danilos> glatzor: no, it means coming from an Ubuntu package, which sometimes introduces some changes, but is mostly the same as upstream
<danilos> Kuhrscher: they have probably been changed in Launchpad: are you saying that you never 'selected' these translations or uploaded a PO file which came from upstream?
<Kuhrscher> carlos: None of the strings has been changed in Launchapd.
<Kuhrscher> Thats it :)
<carlos> Kuhrscher: the only reason I can give you is the same I gave you already other times, at some point, there was a change from upstream there and thus, future updates from Ubuntu packages are not applied automatically
<danilos> Kuhrscher: and no file has been uploaded?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: with the new UI this will be more easy to detect
<Kuhrscher> Kexi perhaps, but I never did anything to Kio (the first link)
<Kuhrscher> Almost all KDE packages show such strings. I did only a few manual uploads.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: you didn't but https://edge.launchpad.net/~tr did
<carlos> or that's what our records say
<Kuhrscher> Thomas Reitelbach is the coordinator of the upstream KDE team and never worked in Laucnhpad.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kdelibs/+pots/kio/de/+translate?batch=10&show=changed_in_launchpad
<carlos> Kuhrscher: he has a valid account
<Kuhrscher> That is possible, but he was never a member of the translation team, right?
<Kuhrscher> And Burkhard Lck (see Kexi) never had an account, right?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> no he's not
<carlos> I just checked it
* carlos talks about Thomas
<Kuhrscher> I know Thomas quite well and I know that he never activly worked in Launchpad.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: don't worry, Launchpad activity confirms that
<Kuhrscher> Perhaps he vraeted an account to look into the translations...
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/~tr/+karma
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I would need to investigate this further
<Kuhrscher> Ok, you understand now why I am so irritated about this issue :)
<carlos> let me finish something I'm doing right now, I will file a bug about this and will give you its number so you can track its status, ok?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: as I said, we had some problems with the attribution fields until lately, so he could be set as reviewer just through the upload from package
<carlos> Kuhrscher: danilos is right
<carlos> anyway, I will try to confirm it, just to be sure
<Kuhrscher> That might be true. But this does not explain why that strings are locked at all.
<Kuhrscher> Have a look at this:
<Kuhrscher> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kdelibs/+pots/kdelibs/pt/+translate?batch=10&show=changed_in_launchpad
<danilos> Kuhrscher: what do you mean by 'locked'?
<Kuhrscher> They dont get acualized, because Launchpad thinks they have been changed
<carlos> Kuhrscher: it's easy. If it's different, it's 'locked'
<carlos> it should match what we have in our records as coming from packaged/upstream version
<carlos> or next update will not be updated
<Kuhrscher> Yes, but only if it had been cahnged in Launchpad, right? Upstream changes just get imported as new translation, right?
<glatzor> danilos: carlos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-media/+pots/gnome-media-2.0/de/+translate?batch=10&show=changed_in_launchpad
<Hobbsee> cprov: ping?
<carlos> yeah, although some time ago I fixed a bug that was not doing the right thing in those cases, so there is some data that would be 'locked' when it shouldn't. I fixed the problem, but the data is not easy to fix automatically
<cprov> Hobbsee: pong
<carlos> Kuhrscher: so *maybe* that's the reason for that concrete case. But I cannot tell you for sure
<Hobbsee> cprov: any chance you can tell me what the dput.cf details of the ppa stuff is?  i've lost my logs, and formatted the machine, so have no record :(
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Between April and September 2006?
<cprov> Hobbsee: sure, there is a wiki page, one second
<Kuhrscher> All of these strings have been imported in April or May 2006
<carlos> I think so, yes
<carlos> let me see whether I find a trace of my fix with the date it was done
<glatzor> danilos: carlos: the reviewer is not a member of the German translator team and the "changed" translations block the latest upstream changes.
<danilos> Kuhrscher: you can 'unlock' them atm by using edge, or waiting for 1.1.7 at the end of July... there's not much we can do right now with earlier bugs
<danilos> glatzor: ^^
<Kuhrscher> Hmm, ok. But nice to know that this won't happen again :)
<glatzor> danilos: Sorry, but I don't think that I have got the time to look at all translations
<ubotu> New bug: #123566 in launchpad "include parts of the prober logs in the email notifications sent to admins" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123566
<glatzor> danilos: furthermore the bug doesn't seem to be so old. it dates back to 2th june this year.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I fixed a bug that was doing some 'lock' of translations on April this year
<carlos> Kuhrscher: but I cannot tell you for how long was it happening
<danilos> glatzor: that's not true... just the reviewer has been attributed incorrectly until June 2nd, the data has been 'changed in launchpad' for much longer
<danilos> however, I don't know what bug it was caused by, and I'll try to get some time together with carlos to look into it, and see if we can track down all possible issues, and fix them
<Kuhrscher> Btw: Bug 107737 refers to the same issue.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107737 in rosetta "Old upstream strings locked by "changed in launchpad"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107737 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<carlos> Kuhrscher: ok, thanks for noting it. I don't need to file a bug about it
<glatzor> danilos: so the wrong setting of the reviewer attribute is a different bug?
<carlos> glatzor: usually, having a reviewer someone that is not member of a team is just coming from a data migration done by us based on who did that translation
<carlos> that was one when we started to track who approved a change
<danilos> glatzor: yeah, it was not really a bug, but just bad semantics (we set 'reviewer' simply on upload from the package to the same value as in 'last-translator', and sometimes picked up a translation which was in our DB earlier); we've changed the semantics now so reviewer will only be a reviewer if she has done approval through Launchpad
<carlos> and recently, we had to do it again for some entries due to a bug we had when we were not setting that field correctly
<carlos> glatzor: danilos' explanation is more complete :-)
<danilos> Kuhrscher: btw, re 107737, doing a user upload means that you have lost all connections to upstream translations inside our DB (basically, user upload is same as you editing those translations through LP web), so carlos shouldn't have suggested that in the bug (it was just a short-term workaround)
<danilos> glatzor, Kuhrscher: after many requests, we will consider allowing giving precedence to packaged translations over LP-ones, so that should be a long-term solution
<glatzor> carlos: danilos: so what are the next steps? do you think that you can provide a way to detect these strings automatically?
<carlos> glatzor: I don't think we would be able, that's why we didn't do it in first place
<carlos> and we are adding tools to help people to see it and fix it
<danilos> glatzor: as I said above, I don't know what it was caused by, so we'll have to track it down first, and only then will we be able to tell if we can do it (generally, though, we don't have clear metadata to help us with that)
<glatzor> carlos: danilos: are you going to inform the other teams?
<danilos> glatzor: basically, we can not promise you any quick fix
<jtv> carlos, danilo: would it make sense to have an age filter, on the assumption that if there was a real problem with a translation, upstream would probably fix it within n months?
<carlos> jtv: I don't get your point, sorry
<jtv> Or better, an "upstream is newer than LP change" filter?
<danilos> jtv: not any more than just giving precedence to packaged translations
<danilos> glatzor: also worth noting is that there have probably been suggestions sent via LP which are older than review date, so they are not shown anymore
<glatzor> carlos: danilos: to be honest this issue also let me think that we should think about resetting the whole German translation.
<jtv> What about giving precedence to the most recent of the two (upstream translation vs. approved translation in LP)?
<danilos> jtv: it's the same as preferring upstream translation, since we only get a single date for entire PO file upload in PO-Revision-Date, which is usually very recent
<danilos> (and comes from the last upstream update on entire PO file, not on message)
<jtv> ah, so we don't really know how far back a particular translation inside a pofile goes
<danilos> jtv: no, PO file format is not that rich :)
<jtv> well, it wouldn't have to come from the file format: I imagine we could, in theory, compare every incoming upstream translation to what we already have
<jtv> on a message-by-message basis
<danilos> jtv: that's what we already do, except we do it in the context of PO files, not globally
<ubotu> New bug: #123567 in launchpad "Allow registration of both archive and release mirrors in a single page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123567
<jtv> exactly
<danilos> jtv: which is part of the explanation of the problem glatzor and Kuhrscher are complaining about: on latest import, we matched existing translation in our DB which came from Thomas, and the upload itself had Last-Translator set to Thomas as well
<jtv> So if someone uploads a PO file that is a copy of the upstream one, but with one string changed...
<danilos> jtv: too many scenarios to give a reasonable response: any concrete point? :)
<jtv> not yet.  You know me, just exploring the issue.  :-)
<danilos> jtv: ok, then two major scenarios: nothing has been changed in LP so far: then just that one string is updated
<jtv> Ah, so that doesn't keep overriding entire upstream PO files?
<danilos> jtv: another scenario, something has been changed in LP already: those messages get reverted to translations from upstream, but losing the marking as 'upstream', and the one odd string gets updated
<jtv> Yes, that sounds like the only thing LP can do
<jtv> I mean, we can't expect software to guess which translations are "better" in that situation.  :)
<danilos> jtv: right :)
<aa_> is launchpad down or is it me?
<aa_> maybe just bugs.launchpad.net ?
<Hobbsee> aa_: just you
<aa_> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #123581 in launchpad "There should be official, unofficial and pending-review mirrors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123581
<ubotu> New bug: #123583 in launchpad "Change the freshness statuses we have for distrubution mirrors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123583
<ubotu> New bug: #123592 in launchpad "DatabaseClassSet.get methods have inconsistent interfaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123592
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jelmer> Hey mpt 
<dato> helo. it is possible to "subscribe" to all bug traffic for a certain product?
<dato> +l
<dato> also, I guess there is no way to get a *cough* mbox file of a bug report, to easily reply by mail, is there?
<mpt> dato, there is currently no way to subscribe to all a project's bugs, unless the project's "bug contact" is a team and you are able to join that team
<dato> aw, not good (seriously)
<dato> mpt: and if the team is "bug contact" of various products, I guess there'll be no way to receiving only bugs for the ones I'm interested in? :)
<mpt> correct
<dato> do you know if there's a bug open about that / does anybody think this way is better?
<mpt> I'm looking for the bug report now (I think it's already reported)
<dato> good, thanks
<mpt> For your second question, you can reply by e-mail to a bug comment, but only if you received the comment by e-mail in the first place (by being subscribed to it)
<mpt> there's no downloadable mailbox
<dato> okay; I guess few people would be interested
<mpt> dato, found it, it's bug 76340
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 76340 in malone "Should allow multiple bug contacts for products, as with packages" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76340
<dato> aha, thanks mpt 
<gmb> ical.com
<gmb> Damn tab-switching ui... Sorry folks.
#launchpad 2007-07-03
<Hobbsee> morning!
<shirish> guys I need a moderator of launchpad, somebody who can change stuff
<jamesh> shirish: what is the problem?
<jamesh> (I don't know if I can help)
<shirish> jamesh: I provided some info. which I didn't want to give/share
<jamesh> like in a bug comment?
<shirish> jamesh: yes, a single line change. 
<shirish> jamesh: it is a bug comment
<jamesh> that'll probably need stub or mthaddon to fix
<jamesh> both of which are on UK time at the moment
<shirish> :(
<shirish> any idea when they will come back?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think you *could* take things off launchpad
<jamesh> well, it is almost 5am in the UK
<jamesh> so 4 or 5 hours at least
<jamesh> Hobbsee: we don't have a facility for removing bug comments in the web UI, no.
<shirish> Hobbsee: Its a big bug-report & I wanted if somebody can change just a line. 
<Hobbsee> jamesh: last i knew, the response was "too bad, please be more careful in what you post"
<jamesh> Hobbsee: we have redacted bug comments in the past.
<shirish> jamesh: what is redacted?
<jamesh> shirish: basically remove information that should not be public
<shirish> yes
<Hobbsee> jamesh: well, yeah, but excluding confidential data...
<jamesh> Hobbsee: in the past, we've removed passwords people didn't want to publish, and once an attachment containing proprietary software
<Hobbsee> jamesh: ah right
<shirish> jamesh: there are 2 more admins, who are here but apparently both of them are fast asleep, mdz & SteveA
<Hobbsee> well, it is night there...
<jamesh> shirish: I don't think what you want can be done by a normal admin.
<jamesh> shirish: needs one of the DBAs
<shirish> jamesh: oh oh, so there is a difference between the admins. thanx for telling that. 
<jamesh> shirish: as I said earlier, I don't think what you want can currently be done through the web UI (even by Launchpad admins)
<shirish> jamesh: so there is no way out (atm) ?
<jamesh> that would appear to be the case.
<lifeless> what is wrong?
<lifeless> heh, no details, or I'd be happy to help :)
<lifeless> review meeting starts 18 minutes ago
<thumper> I was here
<thumper> :)
<lifeless> :-000-
<lifeless> one sec while I get the agenda-thingy-whatsit
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * Timely assignment of queue items
<thumper> here
<jamesh> here
<BjornT> here
<spiv> here
<spiv> [but still waiting for the "= Roll call =" ;) ] 
<lifeless> * Roll call
<lifeless> meh, pedants are in da hoose
<lifeless> next meeting, tuesday 10th same time; ok?
<lifeless> I'll be absent due to EP
<thumper> yep
<spiv> Yeah, that's ok.
<lifeless> and for the week after due to birmingham
<lifeless> please don't move it till I get back, kthnx
<thumper> what's in birmingham?
<spiv> (I just hope it stays put so I can start to remember this time!)
<lifeless> mvo
<BjornT> i will also be at EP
<thumper> I wish I was at EP
<lifeless>  * queue thingy
<thumper> long
<lifeless> 28 items
<lifeless> 19 overdue
<lifeless> we're slipping
<lifeless> So a 66% over-target ratio (last week was 50%, the week before 25%)
<lifeless> one of the ones overdue was meant to be reviewed during the sprint
<spiv> A couple of those are mine :(   I'll do them in the next few hours, none of mine are huge.
<jamesh> lots of reviewers missing last week though
<jamesh> so hopefully we'll shape up
<lifeless> yes, and I mailed the list to let people expect issues.
<lifeless> looking at the allocations:
<lifeless> Reviewer  	Branches  	Lines
<lifeless> BjornT 	2 	4991
<lifeless> bac 	4 	3431
<lifeless> spiv 	5 	1346
<lifeless> stub 	5 	1302
<lifeless> thumper 	1 	840
<lifeless> barry 	2 	495
<lifeless> kiko 	2 	424
<lifeless> jamesh 	3 	404
<lifeless> salgado 	3 	385
<lifeless> statik 	1 	199
<lifeless> flacoste 	1 	126
<lifeless> did that come out as horridly as I think it did ?
<jamesh> lifeless: one of those listed against me appears to have been merged (and was before I ever saw it)
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm not counting it :)
<lifeless> jamesh: its either merged, or not ever pushed
<spiv> lifeless: it looked horrible in my irssi, yeah :)
<lifeless> jamesh: have you had time yet to handle incremental branches properly ?
<jamesh> lifeless: no, but I plan to start work on it soon (after a few new urgent SSO changes)
<lifeless> BjornT: you have nothing overdue, but they are big
<jamesh> so hopefully it'll be done by next meeting
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah. i hope to finish mpt's branch today.
* thumper has had the dinner call
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I think it will clear quickly.
<lifeless> spiv: why are the reviews overdue for you? Were they allocated too late? or ... ?
<spiv> lifeless: I forgot to check my review queue yesterday, basically.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless>  * Timely assignment of queue items
<lifeless> whats this about?
<lifeless> BjornT: do you know?
<BjornT> lifeless: not really. but it might be about how sometimes it takes a while for a branch to get assigned to a reviewer.
<lifeless> oh, it was dealt with last week.
<lifeless> not sure why its still on the agenda
<lifeless> nuking it
<lifeless> ok, so - any new business?
<thumper> no problems on the southern front
<spiv> No nude, I mean new, business from me. ;)
<lifeless> thats on fridays not tuesdays :)
<lifeless> ok, 5
<lifeless> 4,
<lifeless> 3, 2
<lifeless> 1, 0
<lifeless> ---
<thumper> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> thank you for playing 'lets have a meeting'
* thumper -> dinner
<lifeless> see you in three weeks
<Hobbsee> and no trolls during the meeting either.  cool!
* thumper enjoys watching a good kicking :)
<Hobbsee> should have been at the last LP meeting then.
<thumper> Hobbsee: I was!
<Hobbsee> thumper: ahh.  well, i take my comment back then.
<thumper> :)
<mpt> BjornT, I'm sorry it ballooned
<mpt> I was going to try and split out a couple of the fixes today, but if you're already part-way though it, I'll leave it as it is
<BjornT> mpt: yeah, i've already started, so it's probably not worth splitting out things now.
* GladyoTR is away: Megul !
* GladyoTR is back (gone 00:03:19)
<glatzor> morning danilos, would it be possible to remove the changed-in-launchpad-tag from all German translation? Would this allow to override all changes done in Launchpad with the packaged strings at the next import and only keep our translation where there is no packaged one.
* GladyoTR is away: Megul !
<BiHi> hello
<jtv> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #123734 in launchpad "Logging out should return you to front page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123734
* GladyoTR is back (gone 00:54:38)
<GladyoTR> xchat 2.8 turkish language problem (open dialog window * Unknown command)
<ubotu> New bug: #123778 in launchpad "Text errors on UserPreferences page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123778
<ubotu> New bug: #123785 in launchpad "can't write a test that switches db user and uses zcml security" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123785
<ubotu> New bug: #123803 in launchpad "Leaving the email field empty in the reset password page crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123803
* gmb is away: I'm away (gone at 3rd Jul, 18:45:06)
* GladyoTR is away: Megul !
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> hey mpt
<mpt> hey hey
<mpt> Yay for kernel panics
<kiko> heh
* gmb returns (I'm away [1h 26m 45s] ) (total away time: 1h 26m 45s)
* GladyoTR is back (gone 01:15:04)
<baltix> hi all
<baltix> SteveA: labas
<baltix> kiko: hi
<SteveA> baltix: labas vakaras
<baltix> SteveA: :) how are you doing ?
<Veejay> Hi
<Veejay> Here's my question: I want to report a bug, but I don't know which package to report against
<Veejay> It *might* not be the proper place to ask this question
<Veejay> I've tried #ubuntu, but it's way too busy 
<kiko> Veejay, launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug perhaps?
<kiko> you can say "I don't know" to the package question.
<Veejay> Yeah, but it will make it harder for triagers
<Veejay> :(
<kiko> it's life -- triaging is meant to cope with that! :)
<Veejay> It's a bug with the ubuntu splash screen 
<Veejay> The one displayed after I log in
<Veejay> If anyone has any manner of hint, I'll be grateful... If not, I'll report the bug like you told me to
<baltix> kiko: are you responsible for releases/series/milestones part of launchpad ? I've noticed, that something changed in launchpad recently, maybe now I can register new release/version or milestone for Baltix distro in launchpad ? 
<matsubara> Veejay: maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash-theme-ubuntu/ ?
<Veejay> Mmmmhh
<matsubara> Veejay: try #ubuntu-bugs, there're plenty of people there that can help you out.
<Veejay> Nice
<Veejay> I didn't know where to look
<Veejay> Is there any way of searching the network for channels through keywords?
<matsubara> Veejay: I think usplash is the screen that appears when ubuntu is booting...
<Veejay> Yeah
<Veejay> It's not the good splash :D
<kiko> baltix, not yet, unfortunately
<baltix> :(
<SteveA> baltix: hi.  I'll be in vilnius next week for EuroPython, along with some other Launchpad developers.  Will you be there?
<matsubara> Veejay: don't about the channels. a /list will show all the channels and you can ctrl+f them (if you're using xchat)
<baltix> kiko: I'm waiting more than 2 years :(
<Veejay> i'm using a curses-based client unfortunately
<Veejay> But thanks
<Veejay> It'll help
<Veejay> OK, the bug's status has been checked on launchpad, it had already been reported
<Veejay> Many thanks
<Veejay> Bye
<baltix> SteveA: I'm not sure - my wife forces my to go to sea ... 
<baltix> forces me
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddclient/+bug/77570/+choose-affected-product
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77570 in ddclient "ddclient doesn't support vlan interfaces" [Undecided,New]  
<Kmos> i want to add upstream bug watch
<Kmos> but it can't find
<Kmos> ddclient
<Kmos> "Add affected project to bug"
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ddclient/+edit-packaging
<Kmos> it can't find "ddclient"
<Kmos> for upstream series
<matsubara> maybe you need to register it first Kmos 
<Kmos> but it already exists on sourceforge
<Kmos> not on LP
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> register it and inform it uses the SF.net bugtracker.
<Kmos> ah :) ok
<Kmos> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #123866 in rosetta "Launchpad shows wrong translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123866
#launchpad 2007-07-04
<ubotu> New bug: #123880 in launchpad-bazaar "Codebrowse needs a custom 502 error page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123880
<siti> I am triggering a timeout bug when I enter a semi-big bug title
<siti> I think it's searching is to slow with all those words (because it wants to find possible duplicates)
<mpt> siti, if reloading doesn't work, go to the address field of your browser and change "+filebug" to "+filebug-advanced"
<siti> I just made the title smaller :p
<mpt> heh
<siti> yeah it's happening with just bug searches as well
<ubotu> New bug: #123892 in malone "Duplicate search while reporting a bug times out more often than not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123892
<mpt> Ok, probably it will come up on our list of most common timeouts, and people will start fixing it
<ubotu> New bug: #123898 in launchpad "Project/package/person/etc fields don't auto-complete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123898
<ubotu> New bug: #123899 in malone ""Also affects: Distribution" has URL field, but "Also affects: Upstream" doesn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123899
<sandrot> so I guess launchpad doesn't host bazaar repos?
<lifeless> huh?!
<jml> sandrot: you guess wrong :)
<lifeless> sandrot: why do you guess tha ?
<sandrot> sorry. jumped the gun I guess. clicked "register a branch" and saw a spot for branch url
<sandrot> em, I still don't see it, how do I get my branch hosted?
<lifeless>  bzr push
<sandrot> to what url?
<lifeless> jml: this is where thumpers idea is a positive, but I still think we dont need a db record
<lifeless> sandrot: I don't recall where the help is, but basically - sftp
<lifeless> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sandrot/projectname/branchname
<sandrot> that easy eh?
<sandrot> and ssh key?
<jml> sandrot: you need to upload your SSH key to Launchpad. There's an "Update SSH keys" link on your LP homepage
<jml> https://launchpad.net/~<your_user_name>
<lifeless> jml: so I see a 'type=hosted bazaar' page which gives you the URLs, and your ssh key status, but doesn't do DB stuff
<jml> lifeless: i.e. it doesn't change the server in any way?
<lifeless> right
<jml> lifeless: I think I like that idea.
<sandrot> is it just me or does bzr push take more time than svn commit
<Fujitsu> sandrot: The initial push isn't comparably to svn commit.
<thumper> jml: the above url pasted is a good place to use https://launchpad.net/people/+me
<jml> thumper: I'd forgot about that
<thumper> lifeless: and see, we do need it.
* Hobbsee waves
<ubotu> New bug: #123915 in malone "Can't mark a patch as obsolete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123915
<lifeless> thumper: never claimed we didn't need a better ui
<thumper> lifeless: true
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #123956 in launchpad "Put mirrors on probation before actually disabling them" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123956
<statik> hello world
<ubotu> New bug: #123967 in launchpad-bazaar "branch scanner generates diffs irrespective of whether branch has sunscribers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123967
<mwhudson> sunscribers oops
<ubotu> New bug: #123968 in soyuz "broken security upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123968
<mwhudson> i'm about to restart codebrowse, should only be down for a minute
<ubotu> New bug: #123971 in rosetta "Suggestions cannot be selected on edge.launchpad.net" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123971
* GladyoTR is away: Megul !
<mwhudson> codebrowse restarted again
<mwhudson> ... and one more time, sigh
* GladyoTR is back (gone 00:35:32)
* GladyoTR is away: Megul !
<sq89> hi! I want to create a bzr branch hosted on launchpad for my new project. at the 'Register a branch' page I have to enter a branch URL, but I haven't got one yet. is it possible to create a new branch, or should I host it somewhere else?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> have you looked at the help tab on that page?
<sq89> ah, that helps, thanks :-)
<mwhudson> np :)
<Fujitsu> mwhudson: Not many people will think to look at the help tab, as literally everywhere other than the bzr component of LP it is useless.
<mwhudson> Fujitsu: yeah, i know
* carlos -> lunch
<sq89> if I want my launchpad hosted branch to be editable by other developers, do I have to use a team from the beginning? currently I'm still the only developer
<sq89> or can I move the ownership to a team when there are other developers?
<sq89> I'll probably be the only one directly committing to that branch for the next few months
<mwhudson> you can reassign the branch to a team later
<sq89> ok, thanks
<sq89> what's a good name for a first branch, which is not ready for release yet? 'devel'?
<mwhudson> sq89: yeah, that's a pretty common one :)
<sq89> ok, thanks!
<statik> BjornT: hi! reviewers meeting?
* Hobbsee waves to statik 
<statik> hey there hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<BjornT> statik: according to ReviewerMeetingAgenda it's at 1600 UTC (i.e. in one hour).
<bac> two hours, no?
* GladyoTR is back (gone 01:10:26)
<BjornT> oh, right, i meant in two hours, not one.
<statik> BjornT: sorry about that, one of these days I will learn how to tell time
<BjornT> statik: don't worry, we all make mistakes with time :)
<Hobbsee> statik: timeanddate.com is your friend.
<statik> Hobbsee: yes! that site is great. it also helps if I set google calendar back to the correct timezone when I return from a trip :)
<Hobbsee> statik: that's also true.  the default applet for clocks in kde is also brilliant, on the kicker
<LarstiQ> middag jtv 
<jtv> 'navond
<jtv> (ik ben 'n paar tijdzones opgeschoven :)
<LarstiQ> jtv: Thailand, right?
<jtv> right
* LarstiQ is still in good old Den Haag
<jtv> (sorry about not being very conversational right now: critical bug to fix!)
<LarstiQ> jtv: np, I routinely have conversations spanning multiple days ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #124007 in launchpad "Firefox does not install midi plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124007
<harry> how do I delete a launchpad accaunt?
<salgado> harry, file a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT>  * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status.
<BjornT> who's here?
<Hobbsee> no one's here, it seems.
<bac> me
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<statik> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> i'll be at euro python next week
<salgado> I'll be on holidays
<BjornT> flacoste: can you chair the meeting next week?
<flacoste> yes, i can
<flacoste> we can move back to our regular schedule (14:00 UTC)
* bac cheers
<BjornT> cool. so flacoste will chair the next meeting, 2007-04-11, 1400 UTC
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> eh, 2007-07-11...
<BjornT> the queue is rather long at the moment, 26 open reviews
<flacoste> but it's better than yesterday i think
<flacoste> yesterday was: 28 open reviews, 19 over target.
<BjornT> 11 of them are over the 2-day service target
<kiko> how many 1.1.7s?
<flacoste> probably all of them i guess
<flacoste> hard to tell from jamesh' script
<BjornT> yeah, so it's an improvement. i should finish mpt's big one today.
<flacoste> i should nail two today
<flacoste> and will try to maintain that pace
<kiko> I can help next week
<BjornT> yeah, it looks like pretty much all of them are for 1.1.7
<kiko> but not this one
<kiko> that's a good thing, though BjornT -- lots of branches up early
<kiko> we have 1.5 weeks for them all
<BjornT> yeah, so i think we can do it. the main reason for the queue getting this long should be the sprint last week.
<kiko> and there won't be new branches placed after friday
<kiko> which is great too
<BjornT> well, there won't be any new 1.1.7 branches
<kiko> right
<BjornT> there are quite a lot of small branches, a bunch of them less then 100 lines, so it shouldn't be too much trouble catching up.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<flacoste> not from me
<bac> i'd like to announce barry is my new mentor!
<bac> good news for all.
<flacoste> who will mentor statik for the next two weeks (as salgado is on vacation?)
<BjornT> bac: cool
<statik> flacoste: do you want to do it?
<flacoste> i'd like to, but it wouldn't be realistic, i have lot of stuff for 1.1.7
<BjornT> i'm probably a bad choice for a mentor, since i'm off on friday, and on EP 3 days next week.
<flacoste> statik: i could mentor /some/ of the reviews
<BjornT> statik: let's ask jamesh if he can do it. if not, i guess we could take turns on mentoring the reviews.
<flacoste> if we don't have anybody else able to accept the responsibility completely
<statik> BjornT, flacostesounds good
<BjornT> i'll send a mail to jamesh about it.
<BjornT> if nothing else, let's end the meeting. thanks for coming!
<bac> i've got a branch from mpt that is mostly javascript.  from the first pass until now it has gotten more complicated and neither barry nor i have a lot of JS experience.  what should i do with it?
<bac> reject or try to find a reviewer with more JS to look it over?
<BjornT> bac: i'd say first try to find another reviewer, and reject it if you don't find any.
<bac> BjornT: ok.  any JS experts here that could look at it?
<BjornT> bac: you could ask SteveA if he has time to review it. he's quite involved with the javascript usage in lp.
<bac> BjornT: ok
<bac> is jamesh?
<statik> so, I guess the meeting kind of fizzled out?
<kiko> <BjornT> if nothing else, let's end the meeting. thanks for coming!
<kiko> statik, so...
<statik> kiko: wow, I totally did not get that line
<statik> the last thing I saw was "is jamesh" from bac
<kiko> statik, it was about 7 messages up from that.
<BjornT> statik: well, bac brought up the issue after the meeting had ended :)
<statik> ah, so he did. my mistake
<LaserJock> ok, I how do I get rid of a bzr branch on LP? set it to the obsolete-junk product?
<alefteris> is there a way to ask a question at launchpad answers via email?
<ubotu> New bug: #124056 in launchpad "It should be possible to offer general mentoring for a project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124056
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Nafallo> evening mpt :-)
<mpt> LaserJock, yes, that's the best way at the moment
<mpt> alefteris, no
<alefteris> mpt, it would make a nice feature, especially it would make integration possible for the loco team websites :)
<alefteris> i mean it would be possible for people to ask questions from the loco websites and those questions to be then emailed to launchpad
<mpt> alefteris, we may solve that problem in a different way, though I'm not sure of definite plans for it
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Hi carlos  :)
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<Yannig> Any news from support-oc? :)
<Yannig> I've just requested a CVS account for Mozilla so it may be useful one day.
<Yannig> (but it's not in a hurry, I'm just asking because you told me it was about to be done)
<Yannig> carlos ?
<carlos> Yannig: sorry, didn't see your question
<Yannig> :)
<carlos> Hmm, I guess you talk about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-oc-base/+bug/83993
<carlos> right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83993 in rosetta "New locale request for Occitan" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Yannig> Not necessarily
<carlos> then?
<Yannig> I told you about the fact that although OpenOffice was translated into Occitan in Rosetta, it's impossible to have it in Occitan in Ubuntu
<carlos> to fix that bug, you need to rename all .po files in GNOME's and KDE's SVN repositories so we can do that change then in Gutsy (current development version)
<Yannig> So you told me you were working on language-support-oc package and that it would solve the issue
<carlos> oh, that one!
<carlos> well, I'm not working on any package, but we are working on fix a problem that prevented us to deploy OO.org updates
<Yannig> GNOME repositories already have only oci.po files (and no files on KDE repositories)
<carlos> Yannig: Danilo has that task planned for this cycle (https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/82721)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82721 in rosetta "Downloading all translated files for a project/product in a single tarball should be possible." [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to   (danilo)
<carlos> it should be deployed at the end of the month and then, will be able to deploy OO.org updates
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<carlos> Yannig: ok, could you note that in the bug report so I don't forget it and take the needed steps to do the changes in Launchpad?
<Yannig> Fair enough :)
<Yannig> In https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/82721 ?
<carlos> Yannig: also, we don't have 'oci' language in Launchpad, could you provide us also with the plural forms and countries where that language is spoken? (I don't seem to have it written from previous conversations)
<carlos> Yannig: no, in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-oc-base/+bug/83993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83993 in rosetta "New locale request for Occitan" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Yannig> It's the same as 'oc' language :)
<carlos> Yannig: ok
<Yannig> (but it would allow us to create other Occitan translations)
<carlos> yeah, I know, don't worry
<carlos> please, remind me, with that change, will 'oc' be use ever?
<Yannig> Nope
<Yannig> In fact, oci is ISO 639-2 but the best would be to use ISO/DIS 639-3 : lnc
<carlos> well, by default, gettext uses 639-2
<carlos> so we should stick with that
<carlos> although I guess if you are the only one starting Occitan translations is up to you
<Yannig> Well, while it's 639-2, it should be oci
<Yannig> When 639-3 is possible, we'll see :)
<Yannig> 	<carlos>	although I guess if you are the only one starting Occitan translations is up to you
<Yannig> What do you mean? If I wanted, I could set up lnc?
<carlos> free/open source follows the 'first doing something decides' policy
<carlos> so if you choose to start using lnc (if it's already approved inside ISO 639-3) instead of oci
<carlos> it should be ok
<Yannig> So I think "lnc" would be more appropriate
<carlos> anyway, 'oci' is not really two letters iso codes as 639-2 is supposed to define :-P
<Yannig> :)
<carlos> Yannig: then you would need to do the rename (again) in GNOME...
<Yannig> I'll do this
<carlos> ok
<Yannig> The only thing I need to do is renaming the files on GNOME SVN?
<carlos> Yannig: and fix the configure.in/ac files like I guess you did for the first rename
<Yannig> OK
<carlos> Yannig: also, you will need to define the locale information for lnc_FR (I'm not sure whether you finally did it for oci_FR)
<carlos> otherwise no one will be able to use those translations
<Yannig> I've not done it for oci_FR :(
<Yannig> I must confess I don't know at all how to do
<carlos> Yannig: please, talk with Danilo or Jordi about it
<carlos> they can help you
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<Yannig> danilos: Are you here?
<jordi> Yannig: it'll be simple
<jordi> I'm assuming just copying oc_FR to lnc_FR and changing the obvious references to "oc" would be enough
<Yannig> And where can I find this file?
<Yannig> In /etc/environment ?
<ubotu> New bug: #124087 in rosetta "Rosetta shows fuzzy translations as 'used in' suggestions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124087
#launchpad 2007-07-05
<Yannig> Well, thanks a lot jordi and carlos  :)
<Yannig> I go to bed, good night :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124112 in malone "'Triaged' not in default advanced search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124112
<jelmer> I'm getting OOPSes reporting a bug on bzr
<jelmer> OOPS-551E260
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/551E260
<spiv> jelmer: try using +filebug-advanced rather than +filebug in the URL :/
<spiv> (i.e. the "just let me file the bug and don't search for possible duplicates" form)
<jelmer> spiv: ah, thanks
<jelmer> that ubuto link gives me an auth prompt - or is that intentional?
<spiv> jelmer: the timeout problem on +filebug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/86361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [High,In progress]   - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<LaserJock> jelmer: that's intentional
<jelmer> LaserJock: ah, ok
<jelmer> spiv: btw, did you see I fixed the bug that was stopping svn-import on twisted?
<lifeless> jelmer: so, lightweight branches
<lifeless> jelmer: have you had the chat needed with poolie 
<jelmer> lifeless: not yet - was working on an email about it that I hope to send tomorrow morning (or rather, this morning :-P)
<jelmer> I got a bit distracted and implemented a bzr-rebase plugin today
<lifeless> I saw :)
<spiv> jelmer: yes, thanks!
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<mpt> hello hello
<carlos_> morning
<kompressor> morning carlos 
<carlos> kompressor: hi
<siretart> are uploads to team-ppa's supposed to work?
<siretart> (morning, btw)
<ubotu> New bug: #124162 in launchpad-answers "special syntax for bug reports and comments on bugs?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124162
<ubotu> New bug: #124163 in launchpad-answers "add ability to preview bug reports and comments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124163
<mpt> carlos, why do translation pages often have "Translated and reviewed by:" followed by an empty space?
<mpt> Is it to make clear that the string has not been reviewed yet?
<mpt> or is it just a bug?
<mpt> e.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/de/+translate?start=60
<carlos> mpt: I think we talked about that already
<carlos> mpt: and it was a problem with your browser
<carlos> or am I mixing something?
<carlos> not sure whether it was with that field of the 'coming from' entry
<carlos> mpt: do you remember that conversation?
<carlos> mpt: when you looked at the html source you saw the information so seems like it was a CSS problem
<mpt> carlos, oh, right!
<mpt> sorry, I forgot
<ubotu> New bug: #124166 in launchpad-answers "add a target link anchor to every comment in bugs discussions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124166
<carlos> no worries
<mpt> and I don't think I ever reported a bug on it, either
<mpt> oh yes I did, bug 119390
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119390 in rosetta ""Translated and reviewed by:" data is invisible in Safari" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119390 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<ubotu> New bug: #124175 in malone "Notify debbugs (debian bug tracking system) in linked bugs when bug get fixed in ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124175
<Dvyjones> Thank you
<statik> hello world
<mrevell> hey statik
<statik> hi mrevell
<mrevell> statik: just belatedly replying to your "hello world" :)
<statik> ah right :)
<cprov> morning, folks
<Fujitsu> Hi cprov.
<cprov> Fujitsu: hey, how is it going ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: Not bad. Yourself?
<cprov> Fujitsu: well, getting better, I'd say :)
<Fujitsu> Soyuz is still eating a lot of uploads, but the few I've done seem to have survived.
<cprov> Fujitsu: err, how do you mean ? rejected uploads w/o notification ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: Right. DB permission violations, AFAICR.
<siretart> yes, I noticed that as well for g-wrap
<siretart> Fujitsu: just remove the LP-closes-bugs page from the Changes file, I observed that soyuz accepts it then
<Fujitsu> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8312458/fSl6HTFlQliJLUZlM1vUKk7DaiY.txt is one example.
<cprov> closing-bugs
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #124191 in soyuz "Package upload breaks if they try to close a bug that is linked to a question" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124191
<Dvyjones> Hi everyone!
<Dvyjones> Bonjour!
<Dvyjones> Hallo!
<Dvyjones> N ho!
<Dvyjones> Hei kaikki
<Dvyjones> Czesc!
<Dvyjones> Ciao!
* Hobbsee waves
<Dvyjones> General Error
<Dvyjones> SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ] 
<Dvyjones> Unknown database 'filmer_forum' [1049] 
<Dvyjones> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<Dvyjones> lol, forum uploaded, but not installed (http://filmer.wikia.com/forum)
<Dvyjones> Sorry, wrong channel
* GladyoTR is away: Megul !
<kiko> me
<statik> me
<Hobbsee> early people.
<intellectronica> me
<SteveA> fa so la
<sinzui> dough, ray, me
<barry> mom, me
<stub> me
* Hobbsee beeps convincingly, and waves antlers
<kiko> em dash
<flacoste> c'mon guys, the roll call wasn't calle dyet
<flacoste> pay attention!
<adeuring> me
<schwuk> flacoste: spoilsport
<ddaa> them
<schwuk> him
<ddaa> us
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<schwuk> me
<mpt> me
<matsubara> me
<Rinchen> me
<bigjools> me
<statik> me
<gmb> me
<ddaa> me
<barry> me
<bac> me
<flacoste> me
<allenap_> me
<jtv> me
<sinzui> me
<carlos> me
<intellectronica> me
<cprov> me
<stub> me
<mwhudson> me
<jamesh> me
<adeuring> me
* kiko misses tom
<kiko> me
<SteveA> salgado is on vacation
<mrevell> me
<jsk> me
<danilos> me
<BjornT> me
<ubotu> New bug: #124205 in blueprint "timeout in specworkload page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124205
* bigjools read that as kisses for a second
<danilos> bigjools: too used to chatting in your younger days? :)
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Infrastructure: Auth server going away. (SteveA)
<SteveA>  * The launchpad-bazaar people who do not attend the main meeting would appreciate the meeting minutes being sent out by email (mwhudson)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> who is acting as an envoy for the bzrlp team?
<mwhudson> me
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> Next meeting, same time next week.  Various people will be at the EuroPython conference.
<SteveA> including me
<mwhudson> and me
<danilos> are we setting the chair for the meeting today, or will it end up being mpt as usual? :)
<SteveA> actions from the last meeting
<SteveA>  * jamesh to follow up on bug 58220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58220 in launchpad "When an error occurs processing a request another oops is recorded because there's no interaction set up." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58220 - Assigned to James Henstridge (jamesh)
<jamesh> I have not followed up on it yet.
<SteveA> ok, let's leave it on the agenda for next week to track it
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 124205
<matsubara> jsk, you've been doing some work optimizing other blueprint pages. Can you take that one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124205 in blueprint "timeout in specworkload page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124205
<jsk> matsubara: it sounds familiar - I'll take it. :)
<matsubara> jsk: thanks. if you need more oops samples let me know in the report.
<jsk> matsubara: will do.
<matsubara> that's it SteveA, back to you.
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<Rinchen> Howdy
<Rinchen> Everyone has been doing a great job with bugs recently
<Rinchen> Thank you for that.
<Rinchen> I'd like to thank Bjorn for reporting and taking Bug #124191 in Salgado's absence. 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124191 in soyuz "Package upload breaks if they try to close a bug that is linked to a question" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124191 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Rinchen> SteveA, that's all for today. We're looking good this week.
<kiko> Rinchen, what does salgado have to do with that bug? :)
<Rinchen> kiko, it's soyuz :-) 
* kiko gives Rinchen his medicine.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen and matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug tags  -- no new tags proposed
<kiko> Rinchen, now, what does salgado have to do with soyuz?
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Will be rolling out Cherry Picks on LaunchpadProductionStatus page today
<mthaddon> Devel merge to Edge working again
<mthaddon> that's about it from me
<SteveA> thanks
* Rinchen takes his medicine. :-)  That was supposed to be cprov :-) 
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> DB patches for 1.1.7 are backlogged at the moment due to sprint. Clearing this will be my priority next week.
<stub> Nothing else to report.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> stub, there's a question from danilo for you on the ML, btw.
<Rinchen> SteveA, We're good on my end. Does anyone have anything urgent that I'm not already aware of?
<Rinchen> 3
<Rinchen> 2
<Rinchen> 1
<mwhudson> Rinchen: my "get loggerhead into PQM" ticket, but it's not urgent
<Rinchen> mwhudson, ok, I'll ping you about it's importance today
<mthaddon> mwhudson: will be working on that in the next few days
<Rinchen> anyone else?
<mwhudson> Rinchen, mthaddon: great!
<Rinchen> SteveA, over to you
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> hi
<mrevell> I'd like to highlight something slightly different for this week's user-affecting issue.
<mrevell> I'm planning to change the Launchpad user meetings to form part of the regular Launchpad development cycle.
<mrevell> I'd like to know if people think it would be more useful to have the meeting either:
<mrevell> Just after ComingFeatures is updated with the next release's planned features. This would be a good chance to raise questions/objections/etc about planned features.
<mrevell> or
<mrevell> A couple of days before the release itself. This would keep new features fresh in people's minds but would have to be primarily informational, as there'd be no time for changes to the release.
<mrevell> I've posted to the launchpad-users mailing list, so please reply to my mail there.
<mrevell> Thanks SteveA.
<kiko> mrevell, I vote for the former.
<kiko> it's a good idea
<SteveA> thanks
<mrevell> kiko: thanks
<kiko> right after ComingFeatures
<SteveA>  * Infrastructure: Auth server going away. (SteveA)
<mrevell> kiko: Yeah
<SteveA> stub, spiv, me, barry and bac had a call today
<SteveA> to talk about how we do the kind of infrastructure that connects together different services that we run
<SteveA> right now, we use the mis-named "authserver" for this
<SteveA> in the near future, the authentication portion of the authserver will be turned off, as we'll be using the launchpad single sign on service for wikis instead
<SteveA> the general rule for connecting such systems together will be
<SteveA>  - if appropriate, have a direct connection to the launchpad database on the remote system
<kiko> rock on
<SteveA>  - otherwise, use http / xmlrpc, on "internal" views written and tested within the launchpad web application server
<SteveA> these are distinct from any external public apis we offer
<SteveA> and are available only to particular machines in the data centre
<SteveA> I'll be working with barry on the infrastructure needed to support this
<SteveA> as barry needs it for his mailing lists work
<danilos> is this going to affect our local development methods if we are working strictly on LP? or is this only for 'external' services?
<jamesh> so we're bringing back the "backend" web server?
<danilos> (like wiki, forums and such)
<SteveA> when that's ready, we'll look at moving remaining authserver APIs to use that new service
<SteveA> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> the service will run on a new launchpad instance dedicated specifically to serving internal APIs
<SteveA> mwhudson: please ensure jml knows about this
<mwhudson> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> as I think it will influence his work
<SteveA> I'll be mailing about this later today
<mwhudson> is there a timescale yet?
<SteveA> 1.1.8 I expect
<SteveA> barry and I need to talk about htat
<mwhudson> ok, pretty soon
<barry> hopefully so, because mailing lists will be blocking on that
<SteveA> any other comments?
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA>  * The launchpad-bazaar people who do not attend the main meeting would appreciate the meeting minutes being sent out by email (mwhudson)
<danilos> isn't there a wiki page they can read?
<mpt> There is, but I haven't been prompt in compiling it
<mwhudson> i think a sufficiently cunning subscription might do this, on reflection
<mpt> I could do that on Fridays from now on
<danilos> mpt: ah, ok, I know you've been rocking with that before whenever I needed it
<mwhudson> mpt: i think thumper and jml would appreciate that
<mpt> Is there a launchpad-bazaar@ mailing list I could send to, or should I send the notes to launchpad@ as a whole?
<SteveA> send notes to the launchpad list
<SteveA> mwhudson: finished?
<mpt> ok.
<mwhudson> SteveA: yes
<mpt> I shall do that.
<SteveA> thanks mwhudson and mpt
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no 
<jsk> TEAM: blueprint BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> TEAM: answers BLOCKED: no
<bigjools> TEAM: Soyuz BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> TEAM: code hosting BLOCKED: no
<statik> TEAM: commercialization BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TEAM: UI-team-of-one BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: translations BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> great.  thanks everyone.
<kiko> TEAM: kiko and 1.1.7: BLOCKED: stub for DB reviews and work, mthaddon to assist with various important tasks, BjornT, salgado, statik, thumper: post-sprint spec analysis and milestone plans
<kiko> and on SteveA: bugzilla work review
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> kiko: we have some time left.  anything to do with the release cycle you want to talk about?
<kiko> sure!
<kiko> how is this week going?
<sinzui> fantastic
<kiko> any branches looking like they are in trouble?
<carlos> kiko: mozilla XPI exports will not be ready
<kiko> any 1.1.7 goals people are concerned about?
<barry> kiko: my xmlrpc branches won't make it because of the previously described dependency
<kiko> barry, right.
<kiko> carlos, what's up?
<carlos> kiko: I'm still finishing the infrastructure changes needed before implementing that and I doubt I will have it done tomorrow (I expect to finish infrastructure today)
<allenap> kiko: Supporting Mantis will not be ready
<jtv> I just got sick, so don't think I'll be able to do much more on online distroseries translation updates.
<kiko> allenap, you forgot to ask me for my branch!
<carlos> kiko: well, I think I would have it done next week, but will not follow the new rules so it would have to wait until next cycle to be deployed
<allenap> kiko: I've not had time yet, too slow :( But I will ask soon
<kiko> allenap, okay, no problem.
<cprov> kiko: ArchiveRemovalRedesign won't be ready too.
<kiko> carlos, well, at least import makes it
<kiko> cprov, I think that's blocked on the IArchive work that bigjools is doing anyway, right?
<carlos> kiko: yeah, will be focus on testing it deeply next week
<cprov> kiko: I will have to sort implementation detail with julian next week
<cprov> kiko: righto 
<kiko> cprov, yeah. with IArchive.distribution it might become a lot clearer
<cprov> kiko: can we cope with that ?
<kiko> yeah, that's fine
<carlos> kiko: also, we will be able to test new export infrastructure in this cycle, so it shouldn't be so bad...
<cprov> kiko: ok
<kiko> carlos, that will be good. keep at the infrastructure and if the remaining firefox stuff is simple we could get it in as an exception for next week, if there's a reviewer free. but first things first.
<carlos> sure
<kiko> allenap, okay. the mantis work I have is a big hammer but it works and just needs tests -- if you're not too busy tomorrow you could actually finish up tests and put it up for review.
<kiko> jtv, take some medicine and hack away, only one day remaining :-)
<allenap> kiko: I'll give it a go!
<kiko> allenap, it already does all the fetching, authentication and updating locally
<kiko> it just does it in a very horrible way :)
<kiko> and has no tests :)
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> anything else people want to bring up?
<allenap> kiko: To be honest, I don't know my way around that area very well, so the chances are slim.
<kiko> allenap, yeah, not a problem
<kiko> SteveA, mwhudson: I'm not looking very favorably on cherry-picking for a lightning talk at europython..
<kiko> do any of you want to make a case for it?
<SteveA> it's not for a lightning talk
<kiko> it's not?
<SteveA> it's for demonstrating to potential users
<stub> Sounds like a use for demo.lp.net
<SteveA> we have a lot of potential users of just the sort we want to attract at EP
<mwhudson> but there isn't bazaar.demo.lp.net is there?
<jamesh> stub: we don't have a bazaar.demo.launchpad.net set up
<kiko> why not set that up, then?
<SteveA> so I think it's important we show bzr related stuff at its best
<SteveA> even if we did
<SteveA> it is not the same
<kiko> SteveA, what's the concrete benefit from this cherry-pick?
<kiko> I mean, in terms of what the end-user will see in a common case?
<SteveA> see, if we get some people working on bzr branches from a demo site
<SteveA> they won't continue to do so after EP
<SteveA> getting projects from launchpad, eg python, will be a lot faster
<SteveA> the initial branch or pull
<mwhudson> kiko: waaaay faster initial push/pull is the main thing, i think
<SteveA> and that's important for a good initial impression
<kiko> mwhudson, like how much difference for a project the size of bzr?
<kiko> seconds or minutes?
<SteveA> don't make me give excuses when I'm trying to sell something :-)
<kiko> helloooo
<mwhudson> kiko: i'm not actually sure, trying to dig numbers out of my bazaar list folder
<kiko> mwhudson, okay, ping me when you have something
<kiko> if it's significant I will give it thumbs-up
<mwhudson> kiko: something like ~4 minutes -> 20s
<kiko> if it's not I won't
<kiko> wow
<kiko> really
<kiko> mwhudson, how risky is the branch? will it cherry-pick fine?
<mwhudson> that wasn't for a launchpad setup though
<ddaa> even more for folks like you who have less-than-ideal connectivity
<SteveA> or... at a conference with shared wifi
<SteveA> the rest of this discussion can happen after the meeting
<kiko> yes
<mwhudson> kiko: i don't know the code very well, can dig into it
<SteveA> meanwhile, mpt, would you chair next week's meeting?
<SteveA> (danilo gave you a resounding endorsement earlier :-) )
<kiko> heh
<jamesh> kiko: it shouldn't really affect people who use sftp
<mpt> SteveA, sure
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<SteveA> thank you everyone
<kiko> jamesh, in terms of being a risk you mean?
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<jamesh> kiko: yes.
<kiko> jamesh, would you +1 the cherry-pick based on your knowledge of the code?
<kiko> just want to get an unbiased recommendation as I don't know the branch's impact
<jamesh> kiko: the code paths diverge in the ssh server at the point where it picks between the sftp subsystem and running a command
<kiko> jamesh, cool. is that a +1 though? :)
<jamesh> kiko: the main possible problem is if the new code manages to take down the entire server
<SteveA> so, there's little risk to the existing service.  there is a risk that the new HPSS service will not work well
<jamesh> kiko: that said, the new code just spawns a bzr subprocess and forwards stdin/stdout
<SteveA> I'll also note that as this doesn't touch database stuff, we can roll it back easily enough
<jamesh> kiko: something that is pretty well tested in pretty much every ssh implementation :)
<kiko> okayu
<jamesh> kiko: I think the biggest risk is that it simply doesn't work.
<kiko> thanks for your input, I'm +1ing it based on this.
<kiko> thanks for the great answers.
<SteveA> thanks for following a thorough process of examination, kiko
<mwhudson> yeah, thanks kiko
* GladyoTR is back (gone 01:32:24)
<jamesh> the other risk is that there is an exploitable vulnerability in the bzr code
<jamesh> but I don't think that is particularly likely either
<kiko> jamesh, well, yeah, but...
<radix> isn't there a way to see someone's public ssh key on launchpad?
<mwhudson> launchpad.net/~whoever/+sshkeys
<mwhudson> radix: ^
<radix> hmm
<radix> yeah, ok
<radix> sorry, I was confused because mfen gave me the wrong username :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124221 in launchpad "Launchpad Needs a Data Preservation and Removal Policy" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124221
<LaserJock> is there a way to push a "bug" from Malone to Answers?
<ubotu> New bug: #124246 in launchpad "Location bar link is pointing to products/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124246
<LaserJock> BjornT: around?
<BjornT> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> BjornT: do you know of any way to move a "bug" to Answers?
<LaserJock> I remember some discussion of doing it automatically, but I don't think that's been done
<BjornT> LaserJock: no, there's no easy way of doing that atm. it's planned to make it possible to convert a bug to a question and move it to the answer tracker.
<BjornT> LaserJock: i'm not sure when that will be implemented, but it's on the roadmap for the next 6 months at least.
<LaserJock> kiko!
<LaserJock> just the man I was looking for
<kiko> meeeee?
<LaserJock> so I was looking at bug #124162 and bug #124163
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124162 in launchpad-answers "special syntax for bug reports and comments on bugs?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124162
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124163 in launchpad-answers "add ability to preview bug reports and comments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124163
<LaserJock> the person has questions about Launchpad, bug reporting, so he filed a bug against launchpad-asnwers rather than on answers.launchpad.net
<ubotu> New bug: #124248 in launchpad-answers "Need a FAQ icon" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124248
<LaserJock> should those stay as bugs or be moved to answers?
<kiko> the latter looks like a bug to me
<kiko> the former I'm not so sure about, but maybe
<LaserJock> they should at least be retargeted to malone rather than launchpad-answers, right?
<kiko> correct
* LaserJock tries to help out with some bug triage
<flacoste> BjornT: about the conversion of bug to answers, I'll take care of adding the spec for that
<jimqode> how do I get mentoring on a bug with mentoring offered?
<Kmos> launchpad counts as another bug if affects upstream.. right ? it shouldn't..
<kiko> huh?
<Kmos> for example
<Kmos> 4801 -> 4875  of 30335 results
<Kmos> the total of bugs
<Kmos> 30335
<Kmos> has included the ones we set that affect upstream
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/75887
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 75887 in k3b "k3b can't find bin file in the same directory" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Kmos> this one for example
<Dvyjones> Bye!
<Dvyjones> Hade!
<Dvyjones> Hej d!
<goban> hi, i just made a lanuchpad project, is the way to upload the code register branch? thats asking for a URL but i havnt uploaded it anywhere else yet
<kiko> goban, upload it first, then inform the URL
<oojah> goban: Are you just wanting to upload a tar ball?
<goban> yeah
<goban> oojah, you there?
<kiko> oh
<oojah> Sorry
<oojah> Yep, I am.
<oojah> You need to do "Register a series" first iirc.
<oojah> Then when you've done that you should be able to upload your source archive.
<oojah> I've only done it the once mind :)
<goban> ok thanks
#launchpad 2007-07-06
<gnomefreak> is LP having issues? or is it just me?
<AlinuxOS> doko, ping
<gnomefreak> it keeps timing out while trying to report a bug
<gnomefreak> the OPPSID is OOPS-551D5572
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/551D5572
<kiko> gnomefreak, just launchpad timing out on +filebug..
<gnomefreak> thats what it seems since i can go to homepage
<gnomefreak> there we go
<kiko> gnomefreak, flacoste and Bjorn are working on a fix for that for this cycle
<ubotu> New bug: #124298 in launchpad "Changelog link at (source) to check last modifications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124298
<lifeless> what happened to triaged ?
<kiko> it got implemented?
<lifeless> kiko: I can't see to see it as an option in a bug I was changing in bzr-avahi
<lifeless> all I see are new incomplete invalid confirmed in progress  fix committed, fix released
<kiko> lifeless, that's because triaged is restricted
<kiko> to bug contacts
<lifeless> bzr-avahi is in the bazaar project
<lifeless> which is owned by ~bzr
<lifeless> and i'm in ~bzr
<lifeless> surely that gives me the ability to set triaged
<lifeless> if it doesn't, is it oversight or deliberate?
<kiko> incomplete implementation
<kiko> but there are no such things as project bug contacts
<lifeless> I don't see why bug contact is needed if you are the owner.
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> file a bug
<kiko> it's a good point
<lifeless> In this case I don't want to be mailed about bzr-avahi bugs in general; I do know enough to say that the bug is triaged and lp should be able to infer that.
<lifeless> ok, will do
<lifeless> on malone or launchpad ?
<kiko> malone
<lifeless> done
<ubotu> New bug: #124303 in malone "project owners should be able to triage bugs in the project	group's products." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124303
<shirish> guys does anybody know how to make the quote work, as Chris Wagner has managed to do in https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/1734/comments/14
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1734 in malone "Need ability to mark bug comments as obsolete" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<ubotu> New bug: #124329 in rosetta ""Translations" active tab border is missing" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124329
<ubotu> New bug: #124342 in malone "By status sorting should be in reverse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124342
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos!
<lifeless> jamesh: can you allocate reviews whilst I"m gone ?
<jamesh> lifeless: okay
<lifeless> thanks. I've asked for input from steve/kiko but not heard anything
<ubotu> New bug: #124356 in malone "cannot eject volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124356
<kiko> lifeless, sorry, I had too much email, but was going to reply today
<ubotu> New bug: #106756 in gnome-app-install ""Search for suitable codec" dialog not translated/translatable" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106756
<ubotu> New bug: #124379 in malone "Make bug list navigatable from within the bug pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124379
<cprov> good morning, folks !
<gnomefreak> how do i remove a task completely and start over on LP bugs?
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: You can't remove tasks.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: i noticed. its been handled though thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #87632 in apport (main) "'System > Report a problem...' should collect bugs when offline to send later (dup-of: 99127)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87632
<ubotu> New bug: #124338 in apport (main) "[feature request]  apport/launchpad possibility to attach apport report to already reported bugs (dup-of: 85040)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124338
<Fujitsu> Hm, that doesn't look right.
<ubotu> New bug: #124396 in blueprint "No email notification after requesting feedback on a blueprint" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124396
<Hobbsee> hiya cprov 
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: no climbing for you, then?
<mthaddon> unfortunately not - maybe later :)
<Hobbsee> awwww... raining, or something?
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi there
<Hobbsee> cprov: :)
<mthaddon> nah, working... 
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  yes, that tends to ge tin the way
<mthaddon> yep :(
<fjlacoste> hey guys, i rebooted due to a flaky wireless connection
<fjlacoste> and my laptop now refuses to boot with the message "time-of-day clock stopped"
<fjlacoste> kind of freaky<
<fjlacoste> looks like i'm affected by bug 43745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43745 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Ubuntu corrupts real time clock on some dell laptops" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43745 - Assigned to Ben Collins (ben-collins)
<fjlacoste> i'm googling for work-around right now on my gf computer
<Rinchen> ah there is fjlacoste 
<fjlacoste> Rinchen: i can't privmsg here (not registered)
<Rinchen> fjlacoste, ah no worries
<Rinchen> fjlacoste, I think I figured out your intentions
<fjlacoste> Rinchen: I'm sure you have
<fjlacoste> Rinchen: i'm going to try removing the coin-cell battery to see if it solves my problem
<fjlacoste> crosses your fingers for me :-)
<Rinchen> :-)
<fjlacoste> any tricks for a screw that is jammed in and for which the head is starting to crumble?
<kiko> fjlacoste, take it to a professional
<kiko> seriously
<kiko> it happens frequently with cleat screws
<kiko> and the more you mess with them
<kiko> the harder it is to get them out later
<kiko> a real workshop will put in a drill and reverse thread 
<kiko> they might also use heat and cold 
* fjlacoste wonders where I can find such a professionnal
<kiko> fjlacoste, what's the size of the screw?
<fjlacoste> 3mm
<fjlacoste> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins640m/en/SM/hingecvr.htm#wp1127833
<fjlacoste> the one on the left is screwed tight
<fjlacoste> i didn't have any problems unscrewing the other one
<kiko> fjlacoste, is this a dell laptop? har har
<kiko> fjlacoste, take it to a watch workshop
<kiko> they have the materials to deal with that dimension of screw
<fjlacoste> watch workshop... i'll try that
<kiko> where they fix watches
<kiko> and other assorted nonsense
<kiko> bbiab
<fjlacoste> there is one about three blocks away from here
<kiko-fud> are they friendly?
<fjlacoste> no idea
<fjlacoste> i'll find out :-)
<kiko-fud> it helps if they are
<kiko-fud> good luck :)
<fjlacoste> thx, i'll need it it seems
<ubotu> New bug: #124428 in blueprint "Unsubmittable +addspec form for empty project groups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124428
<ubotu> New bug: #124433 in launchpad-bazaar "nonsensical error in branch url validation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124433
<ubotu> New bug: #124434 in launchpad-answers "Unsubmittable +addquestion form for empty project groups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124434
* GladyoTR is away: Megul !
<ubotu> New bug: #124441 in launchpad-bazaar "register-branch xmlrpc does not correctly validate url" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124441
<flacoste> the guy at the watch repair store was friendly, but wasn't able to unscrew the screw
<flacoste> the cross is now really round :-(
<flacoste> guess, I'll have to call Dell and see what they can do
<flacoste> kiko: ping
<kiko> ongp
* GladyoTR is back (gone 03:29:22)
<jimqode> is there a problem with rosetta? There are 8 errors in the translations you provided. Please correct them before continuing.
<jimqode> I never got this error before
#launchpad 2007-07-07
<ubotu> New bug: #124492 in launchpad "Savannah tracker support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124492
<ekelund> hi
<ekelund> Im waiting for my activation email, and till I can login I have a question. If I have found a bug and I have a solution how to solve it, is there a way to send a commit proposal or should I write the solution in a bugreport?
<kiko-fud> ekelund, is it for ubuntu or for an upstream package?
<ekelund> Its not for ubuntu
<kiko-fud> ekelund, if the project uses bzr you can branch the code and upload it again
<kiko-fud> otherwise
<kiko-fud> just attach a patch or comment to the bug
<ekelund> hmm, is that the good way of contribute code? Im not going to develop my own version
<kiko-fud> branching modifying and publishing is a great way of contributing code
<kiko-fud> it's how decentralized vcs is meant to work :)
<ekelund> Would be nice if there was a own way of sending patches without bugreport. In my case it doesnt matter, its a fix for a bug. But if it was just an improvement, then it would feel funny to add it as a bugreport
<ekelund> sounds BIG to branch to contribute a patch
<kiko-fud> branches is lightweight
<kiko-fud> branching is, I meant.
<ekelund> hmm oki
<ekelund> ofcourse only delta will be saved
<kiko-fud> right
<kiko-fud> when you push
<ekelund> or I guess bzr work that way to
<kiko-fud> bzr will store your delta as a commit
<ekelund> Im used to clearcase and subversion
<ekelund> kiko-fud: At least you give me a reason to learn how to use bzr. Thanx :)
<kiko-fud> you're most welcome
<kiko-fud> bzr is pretty cool in fact :)
<ekelund> has read some about it before but don't remember to much
<ekelund> :)
<ekelund> tell me about it
<kiko-fud> bazaar-vcs.org!
<ekelund> lasttime I looked it was not that fancy webpage
<kiko-fud> ekelund, a lot has changed in this past decade ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #124506 in launchpad-answers "https://answers.launchpad.net/probs7.04 shows unbuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124506
<ekelund> kiko-fud: looks like it
<Paracha> Hiya Friends
<Paracha> :)
<Paracha> Matthew Revell , u there friend ?
<Hobbsee> ubotu: weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Paracha> :) Oright
<Hobbsee> and seeing as mrevell doesnt seem to be here, likely not
<Paracha> Hobbsee : I m here for the first time , so i want to know some guyz here
<Hobbsee> right
<Paracha> Hobbsee : So whats your name dude ? asl plz
<Hobbsee> ...
<Paracha> nice name
<Paracha> :D
* Hobbsee is a green alien from out of space.
<Paracha> Wow , u alien , Amaze and Glad , to talk ya 
<Paracha> :}
<Paracha> Hobbsee : So every one is sleeping , how a boring entry of mine :(
<Hobbsee> well, it is a saturday
<Hobbsee> so, they're probably off partying and whatnot
<Paracha> what time u have ?
<Hobbsee> 5pm
<Paracha> Its 11:54 PM in Pakistan
<Paracha> lolz
<Paracha> its AM
<Paracha> lolz
<Paracha> Hobbsee : Do u have you launchpad profile ?
<Paracha> Hobbsee : Do u have your launchpad profile ?
<Hobbsee> Paracha: yes.
<Paracha> hi jtv
<jtv> hi!
<Paracha> Hobbsee : so whats that 
<Paracha> maniacmusician : Hi
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net/~hobbsee is a likely candidate...
<maniacmusician> hi Paracha
<Paracha> Hobbsee : launchpad.net/~paracha :)
<Paracha> maniacmusician : Hiya dude , how u doing :)
<Paracha> Back
<Paracha> :)
<Hobbsee> ChanOp: now, you wouldnt be paddy, by any chance, would you?
<Paracha> Hobbsee : I m 
<Hobbsee> ?
<Paracha> Hobbsee : Well i m intrested in translations , beta testing , and few other hidden projects of mine
<Paracha> Hobbsee : Well whats your point of intrest in ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> looking at the launchpad page i gave you will tell you that...
<Paracha> oright
<Paracha> Hi Sarah :) 
<Hobbsee> hello
<Paracha> Hobbsee : Glad to see your profile , you know from where i belong , we have very less resources , and lack in education , also if i wish to get contribute people neglect me , actually , you can say we r citizens of third worlds
<Paracha> But still i m fighting some day well get a level
<Hobbsee> er...australia is a first world country, as far as i know....
<Paracha> Hobsee : well non have any idea of 1st and 2nd worlds :P , but what majority says i told ya that :)
<Paracha> Hobsee : So whats your fivourites in computer related ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<aharoni> if i enter launchpad.net, i see that i am logged in (my name is on the top)
<aharoni> if i click on any link under "What's new", then i get a page that says "Login" at the top.
<aharoni> if i click that "Login" link, i get a page called UserPreferences, which is partly written in Turkish!
<Paracha> hoya guyz
<Paracha> :)
<jordi> aharoni: you should try to seek help with this after the weekend
<jordi> aharoni: or you can file a bug so this doesn't get lost
<aharoni> thanks
<aharoni> i wanted to avoid filing a duplicate bug, so i though i'd check here first
<jordi> ah
<jordi> I don0t know if the bug has been filed already
<jordi> if in doubt, file it again
<jordi> better a duplicate than no bug at all
<aharoni> ok!
<ubotu> New bug: #124540 in launchpad "clicking on a link in "What's New" disregards login and produces some unusual results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124540
<kiko-zzz> what's new is bong
<kiko-zzz> gar
<geser> what's the requirement to use PPA?
<ubotu> New bug: #124570 in launchpad-bazaar "XML-RPC request to tell the supermirror a mirrored branch has been	updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124570
<kiko-afk> geser, just talk to cprov, who's running the beta.
<geser> when is the best time to reach him?
<kiko-afk> geser, during the week, usually, but you can write to cprov@canonical.com CC: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
#launchpad 2007-07-08
<Admiral_Chicago> hi, what would be the best way to delete a bzr branch from my LP account
<thumper> Admiral_Chicago: you can't just yet, but the feature will be coming soon
<thumper> Admiral_Chicago: in order to make it not appear in your default listings you could mark the status as Abandoned
<Admiral_Chicago> thumper: thanks. I have a branch I want to delete, perhaps I'll just make a new project.
<thumper> Admiral_Chicago: why not just rename it
<thumper> and mark it abandoned?
<thumper> Admiral_Chicago: branch deletion is a feature that I'm going to be adding soon
<thumper> making a new project isn't the right way to go about it
<Admiral_Chicago> that sounds like a good idea.
<Admiral_Chicago> and like a new feature I'll be looking forward to
<Fujitsu> Admiral_Chicago: There's an `obsolete-junk' project that has a lot of undeletable cruft on it.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, thats cool, i'll have to lok at that
<mehdi2> hi
<mehdi2> I need some help using launchpad as our team bug tracker
<mehdi2> our team page is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ir
<mehdi2> and I'm not able to file bug there...
<Fujitsu> mehdi2: What's the problem?
<Fujitsu> You can't file bugs against teams. I don't really see how a team can be buggy.
<mehdi2> Fujitsu: why not? Teams may have mistakes too
<mehdi2> Fujitsu: I think poeple can ask new features there too
<Fujitsu> Features on a group of people? Hm.
<Fujitsu> Perhaps you want to create an ubuntu-ir project.
<mehdi2> Fujitsu: yes :-) 
<mehdi2> Fujitsu: projects have features I need for our team
<Fujitsu> mehdi2: Well, your best bet is probably to create a project then.
<Fujitsu> Which features, may I ask?
<mehdi2> Fujitsu: bug report, blueprint & ....
<bac_afk>   /nick bac
<ubotu> New bug: #60327 in gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10 "gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse is present in universe as well as multiverse" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60327
* ..[topic/#launchpad:flacoste] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 12 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
#launchpad 2008-06-30
<RAOF> So, I'd like to contact a dude on launchpad who hasn't published a contact email.  Is there any way I can get in touch with him?
<wgrant> RAOF: No.
<wgrant> Well, you could abuse Launchpad and file a bug and subscribe him, but that's not right.
<RAOF> That's awkward.  Darn him.
<wgrant> s/him/Launchpad for not providing such a feature/
<persia> RAOF: You could use the information LP presents to find them.  Typically there's enough information for someone who is active to feed Google and get ICBM coordinates.
<wgrant> persia: That sort of person generally exposes their contact address.
<persia> wgrant: You'd be surprised.  I used the ICBM-tracking algorithm to contact my roommate for UDS in May.
<RAOF> Yeah.  I've found the guy's website, where he's selling some software.  But does'nt have a contact address there, anyway.
<persia> RAOF: And the domain name?  How about customer service desk at the ISP?
<RAOF> Ah!  There's a support option, which has some email-like thing.
<RAOF> That'll do for now.
<wgrant> TheMuso: Ow.
<wgrant> ECHAN
<mdke> who has been working on the Moin <-> launchpad open id login stuff? someone in #ubuntu-doc reported an issue and I'd like to refer it on
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey there mpt!
<mpt> hey hey
<mdke> morning mpt
<wgrant> Oh no!
<mpt> ?
<wgrant> It's an mpt.
<mpt> sorry
<\sh> good yawning^Wmorning 
<emgent> barry: can you active herd-devel mailinglist?
<rzr> hi
<rzr> there is a problem with some upstream author https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/95670 , some post must be edited , is it possible ? and how
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95670 in debian "[needs-packaging] Jabbin" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<beuno> rzr, it's probably best to open a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad asking to remove/edit it
<wgrant> rzr: They're hidden from anonymous users anyway.
<rzr> wgrant: yes we told him, but he doesnt care
<wgrant> rzr: Well, he probably has larger problems. But there appear to be no LP people around at the moment, so beuno's solution is correct.
<persia> The person/group whose email address was exposed is unhappy.  Opening a question is the best solution.  That said, the email is available to any bug subscribers, or the general bugmail archives, so I'm unsure how it helps remove it from the page.
<wgrant> Oh yes, what a 'mess' it is.
<wgrant> Terrible to have one's email address exposed on the Internet.
<beuno> is it possible not to, and work on open source at the same time?  :)
<rzr> well i have an idea
<wgrant> beuno: Some people have this strange idea.
<rzr> any email registered in LP, can set its level of disclosure
<wgrant> How is one to be contacted if one does not expose one's email address?
<rzr> by default, hidden
<wgrant> rzr: That is how it is now.
<rzr> wgrant: then all unknown emails but be hidden, and use a form to email them ?
<rzr> s/but/must/
<wgrant> That's going to annoy people more than anything.
<wgrant> I don't want to use some awful web form to contact people.
<wgrant> Email exists for a reason.
<persia> Also, "hidden" email addresses are exposed as soon as one commits any reportable action on LP.
 * rzr think that revealing unverified email is a privacy attempt 
<wgrant> persia: There are bugs on this.
<wgrant> rzr: Where are such addresses revealed?
<rzr> in that jabbin bug ... actually I dont care for myself but I understand the victim :)
<wgrant> How could it be verified?
<rzr> sending an invitation to register to LP
<rzr> this sound like virtal marketting too
<wgrant> The address is associated with his account...
<rzr> I dont think he has an account
<rzr> someone just pasted his email
<rzr> if he register , would he has the option to hide his address occurence in all LP contents ?
<wgrant> Er, he definitely has registered.
<wgrant> Because it was a reply to a comment.
<rzr> you're right
<rzr> well thx guys I hope the guy will follow the suggestion I posted about adding a question in LP
<huats> mrevell: hey are you around ?
<mrevell> hi huats
<huats> hey mrevell how are you ?
<mrevell> huats: I'm great thanks, how are you?
<huats> great too
<huats> mrevell: I have a question on LP
<mrevell> huats: How can I help?
<huats> i am part of the mentor reception team
<huats> and we'd like to know if it is possible to have a mailing list, for our exchange
<mrevell> huats: If you have a team in Launchpad, you can certainly request a mailing list for that team. Take a look at https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp
<huats> mrevell: great
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> Anyone know what software brainstorm.ubuntu.com is running?
<jpds> dneary: Druapl with custom plugins
<jpds> dneary: Try asking in #ubuntu-testing. The admins hangg out there.
<dneary> jpds: Thanks! Are they free software?
<Gioacchino> hy all!
<Gioacchino> I am new  regestered on launchpad
<steveire> Hi. Does launchpad offer a patch review feature?
<steveire> Something for annotating patches before they get committed
<beuno> steveire, you could use code browse if the full branch is pushed
<beuno> it's not ideal, but it may do what you need
<steveire> beuno: I'm thinking more of something like review-board.org.
<beuno> steveire, ah, well, not yet. But code review is actively worked on, so that feature will probably land sooner or later
<steveire> beuno: OK cheers. Do you know of any blogs about that, or anything I can see?
<beuno> steveire, well, planet ubuntu and Launchpad news is probably the best places to look. And, well, IRC for inside scoops  :)
<steveire> What about commit review? Does launchpad offer filtering by project/developer/version etc 
<kiko> steveire, pre-commit or post-commit?
<steveire> kiko: I'm interested in both
<kiko> steveire, it's yes to both, though the mechanisms and depth are different
<steveire> kiko: Can you point me at some urls so that I can see it or a document?
<kiko> steveire, I'm in the middle of a meeting, but perhaps Rinchen or abentley can help you
<steveire> My interest by the way, is investigating whether certain aspects of software engineering in kde can be done through launchpad. I'm currently compiling a list of all the different tools we currently use, and alternatives that are available.
<steveire> kiko: OK
<beuno> steveire, that may be well worth discussing on a mailing list, where you can get a broader audience to answer your questions
<abentley> steveire: Our code review feature presumes you use Bazaar.
<steveire> Yes, I do intend to discuss it on a mailing list, but I want to have a start on what is available out there.
<beuno> then abentley is your man  :)
<steveire> abentley: Hi.
<abentley> steveire: Hi.
<steveire> abentley: Can you show me a link or anything to code review in launchpad?
<abentley> steveire: It's a new feature, and I'm not sure who's using it at the moment.
<steveire> abentley: OK, cheers
<beuno> well, I am  :)
<beuno> steveire, what it currently lacks is being able to look at the specific code to be reviewed
<abentley> steveire: Here's an example someone did: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/pqm/test-bzr-home/+merge/296
<beuno> but you can do that with a few workarounds, and I think abentley is actively working to make that easier
<beuno> I wonder if there's any documentation on this yet...
<steveire> beuno: Is that what you're using too?
<steveire> So that shows branches to be merged, but no diff?
<beuno> steveire, right
<beuno> although you can cheat
<beuno> and see the revisions missing
<beuno> and use 
<beuno> "code browse" to give you the diff
<beuno> and you can see the actual code change
<beuno> when we're happy with our work, we upload the branch based off trunk, and apply for a merge request
<beuno> other members review it until they're happy with it
<beuno> and approve the merge
<beuno> the workflow is missing a few pieces, but I think they'll be in place soon enough
<armine42> hi
<armine42> mmh.. I just start with launchpad and bazaar
<armine42> I have a little problem
<armine42> I can send my modified source code and when I browse source using firefox it works
<armine42> but on the main branch page
<armine42> It doesn't says that I sent new revision
<armine42> altough I use commit -m "revision changes..."
<beuno> armine42, is this a new project?
<beuno> did you start the branch?
<armine42> yes
<armine42> I started the branch and the only revision notification that appears under "recent revisions"
<armine42> is my first commit notification, done before creating the branch
<beuno> so, did you do "bzr push" after you committed?
<armine42> Yes I did
<armine42> The source code is has been updats
<armine42> updated
<beuno> armine42, well, sometimes it takes a bit for LP to scan the new commits
<armine42> But under "recent revisions" there isn't any notifications that shows my commit
<beuno> what's the URL?
<armine42> https://code.launchpad.net/~armine42/labyrinth2000/main
<armine42> ok
<armine42> It works
<armine42> it took 30 minutes
<armine42> thank you :)
<beuno> armine42, :)
<armine42> (I wait 30 minutes and just when I come to ask question it appears :) )
<beuno> armine42, it *always* happens that way
<armine42> :-)
<beuno> computers have fun with people all the time!
<armine42> I guess
<armine42> Oh and another question (now I'm on the chat I can ask :p )
<armine42> If I use my private key on other computer, launchpad won't tell me it is impossible?
<armine42> I mean maybe there is a security or what...
<armine42> because I use one computer at home and the other at work, so I guess I have to use same key on both
<beuno> you can use your private key from wherever you want, but I'd recommend having a different one per computer
<beuno> you can upload multiple  :)
<armine42> O.K
<armine42> Thank you :)
<beuno> your welcome
<armine42> I think I'll do that :)
<armine42> Thank you beuno ! and good evening ! (or whatever it is where you are :) )
<beuno> armine42, evening works, thanks, you too
<armine42> :) bye
<qball> hmm can somebody tell me how the translation part of launchpad works?
<vadi2> where may I find a listing of all available ppas? I can't seem to find the link again
<steveire> Does rosetta process gettext files internally?
<qball> hmm if I have a locally update .pot file, and I upload it to launchpad again, do changes on survive?
<qball> ?
<mpt> qball and steveire, unfortunately the Translations people are (I think) asleep
<mpt> they're danilo_ and jtv
<mpt> They should be back 12 hours from now, probably earlier
<qball> aah.. thanks
<qball> 10 hours.. hmm then I am working
<steveire> mpt: Cheers.
<qball> eueh 12
<qball> well I was looking for a howto, but I kinda hit nothing..  
<mpt> vadi2, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas -- and it will become much easier to find in a few hours :-)
<vadi2> ﻿mpt: those are *all* ppas right, not just ubuntu ones?
<mpt> qball, ah, perhaps <https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/SoftwareTranslation> is useful?
<mpt> qball, we have someone busy writing guides to each of the Launchpad apps, they should be ready in a few weeks
<steveire> beuno, abentley: I've put my first iteration of KDEs software engineering tools and processes up: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Software_Engineering_Framework. Personally I think consolidation of all the different sites/tools used is a good idea, so I'll put some proposal to the kde people about migrating some of it to launchpad
<qball> cool. I'll look
<mpt> vadi2, I think Launchpad does PPAs only for Ubuntu so far
<vadi2> right, for ubuntu
<vadi2> ok cool thanks :)
<vadi2> bookmarking the link meanwhile
<mpt> steveire, about code review, come back tomorrow ;-)
<steveire> I think bug tracking wishlists and translation in particular would be useful for kde on launchpad. Is it possible to use only a subset of features and still have a project hosted on launchpad? I think kde will lean more towards git than bzr, so there would be no interest in that
<steveire> Anyone? Is the above possible? Does launchpad allow for a project to only use the launchpad bug tracker, not the rest of the features?
<LarstiQ> steveire: yes
<steveire> LarstiQ: OK, thanks.
#launchpad 2008-07-01
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:00 UTC until 02:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 3 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> ooh fresh and shiny... 45 minutes until we roll-out the new LP updates!
<wgrant> Rinchen: What's new since edge?
<Rinchen> a few things
<Rinchen> we had some changes that required DB changes
<Rinchen> and we couldn't roll them to edge
<Rinchen> a few more bug fixes and some graphics items landed late as well
<wgrant> (and it's very inconvenient timing, as I was going to show some fellow developers LP IRL, but I guess staging will do)
<mathiaz> Hi - could someone check why openldap cvs import fails ? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openldap/main
<mwhudson> mathiaz: sure
 * mwhudson waits for ff to die so he can start it again
<mwhudson> mathiaz: ugh, no clear idea, looks like cscvs has a problem with that branch for some reason
<Rinchen> wgrant, sorry about that. It's tough for us to schedule these things. We have some changes in the works to make this easier
<Rinchen> wgrant, specifically, we're working on some changes that would allow LP to remain up in Read Only mode during roll-outs
<mkrufky> seeing that msg led me here, too...  but really just for curiousity.
<mkrufky> i really want to say that i absolutely love lp -- its a great product
<mkrufky> and id like to see my company start using it for a bug tracker
<mkrufky> (no response required :-P )
<Rinchen> mkrufky, I'm glad you like it! Our guys try hard to make a good product
<Rinchen> mkrufky, we can also help with converting existing bug information from another tracker into LP
<mkrufky> cool.  currently we have no tracker :-P
<mkrufky> so, we wouldnt need help there....   i been showing it to some of my coworkers -- they like it too
<mkrufky> first, my plan is to get them to help fix some bugs in ubuntu related to our company..... once they're hooked, it'll be easier to get people to agree to installing it in the office
<thumper> installing launchpad?
<Rinchen> ubuntu
<thumper> ah
<thumper> I was gunna say..
<mkrufky> actually, no -- i meant launchpad
<Rinchen> ah well, that might be hard
<mkrufky> i want us to use it as a bug tracker
<mkrufky> i hadnt used many of its other features yet
<Rinchen> Launchpad is a web service, not an installable product.
<Rinchen> although...we're working on API's to enable folks to use LP in new and interesting ways
<mkrufky> i thought it was open source
<mkrufky> no?
<thumper> mkrufky: not yet
<mkrufky> hmm, i saw the word "free" -- i guess that doesnt mean open source
<Rinchen> LP is currently closed source but it is free to use.  We are working towards opening it up.
<Rinchen> Open source projects and languages were used in creating LP.
<mkrufky> ah
<Rinchen> We have a roadmap of sorts to open source LP.  So, it will happen. 
<mkrufky> very cool
<mkrufky> we'd be more likely to use it once we can run it on our own webserver
<mkrufky> because we're not an open source company :-(   they tend to be secretive about their bugs, etc
<mkrufky> (im the new guy)
<Rinchen> The one drawback to that is that you wouldn't have the collaboration aspects that Launchpad brings to the table today
<Rinchen> Today you can file bugs to upstream trackers or other LP projects
<Rinchen> if you were to run a local instance, it would be cut off from the larger picture
<mkrufky> lol, and i thought i came up with that feature idea today myself!
<Rinchen> We've been thinking about local instances of LP for a while
<mkrufky> for what my company does, we would not need it for the collaborative  features
<mkrufky> although i realize that's the larger benefit to the product
<mkrufky> meanwhile, I , as a linux developer, LOVE it for those features
<mkrufky> and i would even like to see the v4l/dvb subsystem use a lp tracker and have it link into distros such as ubuntu, etc
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 3 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> w00t shiny new LP
<mkrufky> niiice :-)
<mkrufky> ...the only problem i see now.......   suddenly more bugs are assigned to me :-(
<mkrufky> (thats a joke)
<Rinchen> I can fix that.
<Rinchen> :-)
<Rinchen> as in, give  you a lot more :-D
<mkrufky> haha
<mkrufky> you'll have to find out what code it mine, first
<mkrufky> s/it/is/1
<mkrufky> (that wont be difficult, im sure)
<Rinchen> I'll just sign you up for the random bug lottery :-)
<Rinchen> I almost got beuno to volunteer for that one
<mkrufky> oof
<Rinchen> ah, beuno must be asleep or on a plane. He's usually right on top of me :-D
<Rinchen> speaking of sleeping...time for me to head out
<mkrufky> ok, keep up the good work
<mkrufky> and have a good night
<Peng> Is it just be, or is LP running bzr.dev now?
<mwhudson> well, as of a few days ago yes
<Peng> Huh.
<jml> i.e. LP has been running bzr.dev of a few days ago for the last hour or so 
<Peng> Oh.
<mwhudson> yes, that was nicely ambiguous of me
<mwhudson> sorry :)
<jml> I would have replied sooner but was eating delicious toast
<Peng> I wonder what bzr+http autodetection will do to load?
<Peng> For example, my server's load, since I'm using plain old CGI for it. :P
<Peng> It would be nice if you collected statistics: how many branches LP mirrors have bzr+http enabled, what it does to bandwidth, server load, etc.
<jml> Peng: well, we can't measure what it does to the remote servers
<Peng> jml: I'm curious what it does to LP's server load.
<Peng> jml: And you can measure what it does to remote servers a bit, like latency and how frequent errors are.
<jml> Peng: there are a lot of uncontrolled variables that reduce the value of measuring those
<Peng> True.
<Peng> But I'm still curious what happens to LP's server load.
 * Peng wanders off.
<armine42> hello
<armine42> When I try to log on my account it displays "This account cannot be used"
<armine42> Someone has an idea of what the problem can be?
<beuno> damn, I missed Rinchen's attempt to volunteer me for something again
<beuno> I knew I shouldn't of gone out to dinner...
<kblin> hi folks
<\sh> hmm...when I set a Milestone for a bug...I don't see this info on the main report page
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<\sh> hey mpt
<mpt> \sh, that's bug 70615, I hope to fix it in the next couple of weeks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70615 in malone "Milestone is hidden by default in bug reports" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70615
<\sh> mpt: ah cool :)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss/+bug/244439 is oopsing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244439 in nss "missing symlinks break binary compatibility with native upstream components" [High,Triaged] 
<asac> can anyone please look whats going on? its a high-prio bug (which has high upstream visibility)
<asac> BjornT: ^^
<BjornT> asac: that's odd. i'm looking at it now, but i don't know what's causing it yet.
<BjornT> asac: what was the last thing you did with the bug?
<kiko> morning
<asac> BjornT: i added nspr as a target (ubuntu/nspr)
<asac> when i tried that it oopsed and never recovered
<asac> e.g. add Distribution -> Ubuntu + nspr
<BjornT> asac: we've found the problem. we're going to fix the data, so that the bug renders again.
<BjornT> asac: there seems to be a bug that happens when you add another source package, to a bug that is targeted to a distro series. we should be able to fix that bug today, so it won't happen again.
<asac> BjornT: could you fix the symptoms so upstream can read the bug again?
<lifeless> asac: thats what bjorn is doing
<BjornT> asac: yes, we're fixing the data now. it should start working soon.
<asac> BjornT: thanks a bunch
<Leith> you guys aware of problems on the site?
<Leith> I can't hit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/annotate/joerg%40mysql.com-20080630105418-7qoe5ehomgrcdb89?file_id=sp1f-slave.cc-19700101030959-a636aj3mjxgu7fnznrg5kt77p3u2bvhh
<wgrant> Leith: I had to try files from various MySQL branches a couple of times this evening.'
<wgrant> But it eventually worked.
<Leith> wgrant: only having issues with MySQL ones, or others too?
<BjornT> asac: that bug renders ok now
<wgrant> Leith: Oh, you're right, it's all dead now.
<wgrant> BjornT: Can you please poke somebody to attack LH?
<Leith> bah :)
<asac> BjornT: rock. remind me to hand you beer next time we meet ;)
 * Leith goes to check our internal trees instead
<asac> ... or an orange juice ;) ... whatever you prefer
<BjornT> wgrant: LH?
<kiko> loggerhead
 * wgrant confirms kiko's assertion.
<lifeless> so, LH is working for me
<lifeless> on a much smaller branch though
<lifeless> kiko: did you just bounce it?
<kiko> nope
<wgrant> Failing on mplayer and various MySQL here.
<lifeless> up, there it goes
<wgrant> At least it's not as unfun as fighting with SourceForge.
<lifeless> I'm looking at it, one sec
<wgrant> I think SourceForge must have designed their UI to be as bad as possible...
<wgrant> LP's is most excellent in comparison.
<lifeless> we've just bounced it, but there is some heavy load in progress
<lifeless> so it may have some issues (not loggerhead load either - I'm investigating)
<wgrant> It's all CherryPy
<lifeless> if you think LH is nice, just wait ;)
<wgrant> *'s fault
<lifeless> we have some __love__ coming your way
<wgrant> Is there a page of hints for convincing the couple of remaining dissenting colleagues to consider changing to LP and bzr?
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> I'm not sure, I mean the various how tos and so on do a reasonable job of showcasing what lp and bzr can do for them
<wgrant> Some people seem to irrationally glue themselves to Subversion :(
<kiko> svn?!
<wgrant> Another DVCS I could understand, but not Subversion.
<lifeless> wgrant: what do they prefer?
<lifeless> wgrant: perhaps there is something we can improve on
<wgrant> lifeless: They just seem to be resisting change.
<lifeless> wgrant: well, change does have a cost. So perhaps asking if the cost is lower than the benefits 
<wgrant> Most members of my team are very much over SF's useless interface, and like the look of LP...
<lifeless> wgrant: because then they can't claim all change is bad
<lifeless> (as you're acking that change costs)
<wgrant> True.
<kiko> danilos, ping?
<armine42> hi
<armine42> Can somebody help me, when I try to connect my account it says "This account cannot be used."
<armine42> I have no idea why, but when I look at my homepage (unlogged) It writes armine42 does not use Launchpad. 
<armine42> no idea?
<Kamping_Kaiser> is armine42 your LP username, or did you use something else ?
<armine42> Yes armine42 is my username
<armine42> Kamping_Kaiser, you have and idea?
<Kamping_Kaiser> armine42, nope. hang around and wait for an admin type :)
<armine42> ok thank you :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl :)
<armine42> thanx ;-)
<ppires> greetings
<ppires> so launchpad is free software and not opensource. yet, is there any binary release or somewhere i can read about this issue?
<kiko> launchpad.net? :)
<ppires> i'm currently evaluating some scm+bug/issue tracking+wiki solutions for enterprise usage
<andrea-bs> ppires: you may find FAQs useful: https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ#Is%20Launchpad%20Free%20Software/open%20source?%20If%20not,%20why%20not?
<ppires> kiko: it surely is that i'm not seeing it. but tey explain why it is not oss. they don't explain that it's not free but only a free service
<ppires> and there's a difference
<kiko> right
<ppires> it's sad. i'm currently very in love with bzr and i've registered to launchpad. they got something here!!
<ppires> oh well thanks and keep up the good work :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bzr is free software, wether LP is or not
<ppires> Like Sourceforge and Google Code Hosting Launchpad is not open source. Unlike those other services, we have committed to making Launchpad Free Software.
<ppires> well it is not free software. it's a free service
<wgrant> It doesn't say it is free software.
<wgrant> It says it will be made to be eventually.
<ppires> wgrant: that's a point. so you think launchpad will make it to the enterprise?
<wgrant> It is a very nice system. Once it is freed, it probably will.
<Leith> adoption++
 * Kamping_Kaiser wonders if an easy to use UI will come before or after freeing
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: It's a lot easier than most other systems.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the current one may be powerful, but i'm totally lost in it as soon as i stray outside my normal path(s)
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: mail.  interface.
<ppires> as for now i'm with atalassian all the way: jira+confluence and it's a very nice solution. they provide hosting, local instalations, standalone and even special oss licensing for oss projects.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant, its no easier then bugzilla. i find it harder then RT  and trac
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> ppires, did you read the OSS licence?
<ppires> no, i'm not interested in their code, jsut their product
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, never tried it.  didnt know it was usable.
<ppires> *just
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: it is, and it usually doesn't change.
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: What's difficult about it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant, the LP ui?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, might have to try it out. if its similar to debbugs its already going to be handy.
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: Correct.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant, to many links that i'm unlikely to use, seeming inconstancy (theres 'projects' open for things that dont even use LP that i'm aware of) [ a result of imports?]
<Kamping_Kaiser> i find i'm prone to getting 'lost' (but i cant think of an example right now)
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: WHy do extra projects matter? People don't normally go around looking for projects to file bugs on.
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for the lack of search *cough*
<wgrant> They normally look for a known project that they know uses LP.
<wgrant> And what lack of search?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant, go to the front page and try and search for something thats not a project. say, Karl Goetz (i certainly dont see a way)
<weigon> https://launchpad.net/mysql-proxy is current a vcs import (~vcs-imports/...), but I would like to close the loop and move the whole svn-repo it fetches from to launchpad
<weigon> how would I do that ?
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: Blurgh. All except the root pages have a global search in the top-right.
<wgrant> mpt: ^^
<wgrant> weigon: Launchpad only hosts bzr repositories.
<wgrant> Not svn.
<Kamping_Kaiser> root page*s*?
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes, on the different applications.
<wgrant> launchpad.net, bugs.launchpad.net, answers.launchpad.net...
 * Kamping_Kaiser suspects that hes meant to use the menu thing at the top to find lp.n/people and use that (for example)
<statik> weigon: about time! :)
<weigon> wgrant: I we use bzr internally too and expose it as svn to external users
<statik> just do a conversion, and upload a branch
<weigon> wgrant: now I want to kill the svn-repo and bzr all the way
<wgrant> weigon: statik knows better than I, I'm sure.
<weigon> it is funny that we do bzr->svn and launchpad does svn->bzr again :)
<statik> weigon: do you already have a bzr branch made?
<weigon> statik: yep
<weigon> I use bzr-svn to push into the svn-tree on svn.mysql.com
<mpt> Kamping_Kaiser, the search problem is being fixed in the next couple of weeks
<mpt> Kamping_Kaiser, there is a search, it's just not well-shown at the moment
<weigon> statik: launchpad pulls from there and imports it 
<statik> weigon: then just bzr push your bzr tree up to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~weigon/mysql-proxy/trunk
<weigon> statik: instead I would like to push directly into that tree
<mpt> Kamping_Kaiser, https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=karl+goetz
<weigon> statik: k
<statik> weigon: the pattern for branches on launchpad is ~owner/project/name
<statik> owner can be a person or a team
<statik> and welcome to launchpad :) you might want to get monty to change the launchpad project over to be managed by a team
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpt, :)
<Dauerbaustelle> Trying to view code, I get a 404 error
<Dauerbaustelle> -.-
<Dauerbaustelle> now is that one of the 2-minutes-"bugs"? ]:->
<Dauerbaustelle> Damn, launchpad really sucks, now it works
<Dauerbaustelle> I will never understand how things work
<Dauerbaustelle> :/
<Dauerbaustelle> -.-
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, what URL?
<wgrant> Dauerbaustelle: What was the URL?
<Dauerbaustelle> http://tinyurl.com/4s2sr9
<kiko> wgrant, where did it link from?
<wgrant> kiko: EPERSON
<kiko> gar
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, that's not a 404 for me
<sabdfl> he said it failed for 2 minutes, then worked
<Dauerbaustelle> right
<glatzor> hello danilos, could you please take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/243938. It seems like there are problems with forward porting translations from the current stable branch to the devel one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243938 in rosetta "Does not forward port translations" [Undecided,New] 
<glatzor> danilos, I would like to upload the templates from gutsy to hardy manually soon.
<danilos> glatzor: we are not "forward porting" translations atm (we do have some code to do that, but I believe we are not doing it on a regular basis)
<danilos> glatzor: I am not sure I understand that last bit
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, if it was a branch you had just pushed, then man, you need to wait 2 mins :)
<glatzor> danilos, Oh I thought that translation made to gutsy after the hardy translation have been opened would be applied to hardy too if the message strings match
<Dauerbaustelle> kiko, yeah this might have been the problem but why does launchpad only give me an ugly 404 error and not a "please wait" message...?
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, a bug :-(
<danilos> glatzor: that's not happening, though we do that from time to time (we have a script to do it), and we are also planning on making it work like that
<glatzor> danilos, and did you run the script in the hardy development phase?
<glatzor> danilos, there are many translation done on 28th january. (afaik the translations have been opened on 21th january)
<danilos> glatzor: I am not entirely sure, I am looking it up, but jtv has been handling that side of things, so I might have to check with him (and he's away today)
<glatzor> danilos, there are even some translations in the basic-commands template of ubuntu-docs that have been done shortly before the opening which are also not in hardy
<danilos> glatzor: copying gutsy translations itself took around 20 hours, and then we had 60000 PO file imports processed in another week, when we announced the opening (and made it public); those translations are likely done in that week between copying and imports finishing
<glatzor> jesus
<danilos> glatzor: the caveat there is that LP has been running the whole time, which made the entire process 3-10 times slower
<danilos> glatzor: I'll check with jtv and make sure he comments on the bug report you filed about forward porting translations
<emgent> kiko: OOPS-913C2749
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/913C2749
<emgent> ok ok nice
<emgent> :)
<emgent> missing s in +editmail
<kiko> typo man
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<calc> anyone know why 'actions' do not appear for bugs anymore?
<calc> it appears the only easy way to find that pane now is to click on mark as duplicate
<calc> then i can see all the options, otherwise it doesn't show up on the left at all
<Hobbsee> calc: it's gone.  
<Hobbsee> calc: it won't be back.
<Hobbsee> calc: (it's an intentional design decision)
<calc> so you can't offer mentorship anymore, i actively tried figuring out where all the options went and finally found them
 * calc wonders why people haven't realized completely redesigning gui's isn't a good idea after seeing the Office 2007 mess ;-)
<calc> oh its all there including mentorship
<Hobbsee> calc: poke mpt 
<calc> its just someone decided to sprinkle the actions all over the page
<calc> so its nearly impossible for someone new to this interface to find what they want to do
<Hobbsee> calc: it's a feature.  but yes.
<calc> perhaps on a brand new bug that all fits on one screen this layout is decent, but on real bug reports its a mess
<calc> most of it is good enough imho but the actions that are not above the initial bug report are hard to find
<mpt> calc, are you new to Launchpad?
<mpt> actually, a more useful way of putting that
<mpt> When did you start using Launchpad?
<calc> mpt: regularly or at all?
<calc> i've been regularly using it over a year, and always use it via the left actions panel
<\sh> hmm...is it possible to subscribe to a teams mailinglist, without being a member of the team or having an account on LP? I want to forward one external email to the projects mailinglist..but I need somehow to subscribe this email first, right? :)
<calc> but i have been using it on and off since it started
<calc> ~ 3 years ago (iirc)
<\sh> or should i just add this email address to the confirmed e-mails of the project?
<calc> making the left panel go away makes the fact that eg 'offer mentorship' is at the very bottom of the bug report a lot more visible (and harder to find)
<mpt> calc, I'm sorry then, it's going to be harder for you to get used to than for many others
<calc> and on bugs with long bug descriptions makes it hard to find the other options since they aren't on the screen when you pull it up
<calc> what was the rationale for putting the offer mentorship at the very bottom of the bug page for example?
<Hobbsee> calc: perhaps you should make all OO.o bugs shorter, so that it's easier to find things?  /me ducks
<calc> Hobbsee: hehe, or get a 1920x1200 laptop :)
<mpt> calc, we tried it after the description, but there were too many items there already
<mpt> calc, and it's one of the least-used items
<Hobbsee> calc: also, most of launchpad does have a mail interface to it now.  and firefox page search isn't bad.
<LarstiQ> I might be rationalizing it, but I'd think potential mentors read most of the comments.
<mpt> that too
<calc> Hobbsee: you have to know what to search for though, hence new users not even knowing what to look for
<Hobbsee> both bandaid solutions, but they work enough.
<Hobbsee> calc: i know.  i'm not saying i agree with the new design either.
<mpt> calc, I think the intersection of {new users} and {mentors} is pretty small
 * calc is probably just annoyed at another 'Gnome' redesign that annoys more than it helps
<mpt> a 'Gnome' redesign?
<calc> i call it 'Gnome' redesign due to their weird HIG rationalization of making things harder for advanced users to make things look prettier :)
<calc> eg gconf-editor ;-)
<LarstiQ> mpt: are there plans to move what's in the leftover panels on the left somewhere else?
<Hobbsee> mpt: so, presumably, as long as the people find out about various launchpad functionality in other ways, rather than seeing it on the page, everything is good, right?  :)
<calc> LarstiQ: the main one still exists its just hard to find now
<mpt> Hobbsee, wow, passive aggressive much? :-)
<LarstiQ> calc: 'main' one?
<mpt> LarstiQ, yes
<calc> probably for most bugs this isn't an issue about layout since you can see the report on one screen
<Hobbsee> mpt: no, sorry, i wasn't trying to be.  but it's 1.40am, so...
<calc> many of OOo bugs are several screens log with backtraces, etc
<LarstiQ> mpt: cool
<LarstiQ> calc: do you mean specifically for offering mentorship, or other things as well?
<calc> and it was a surprise not to be able to find what i was looking for on the left and i thought it was completely gone, i can work around the drop of productivity resulting from moving the options all over the place, but it is what it is
<mpt> LarstiQ, one of them -- bug 152878 -- nearly got fixed for yesterday but had to be pulled out temporarily
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152878 in malone "Source package details box hampers bug page context-independence" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152878
 * calc thinks the old panel should come back since it was easy to find everything you could do to a bug in one place
 * Hobbsee twitches
<calc> is it possible to have it display based on a preference of the logged in user?
<mpt> calc, that was the original theory. But then we had people who really honestly thought that Launchpad's bug tracker didn't support attachments, because "Attach a file" was hiding in the middle of the menu, instead of next to the comment field where people expected to find it.
<calc> it was right there in the middle of the comment section as well? :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: i would suggest that would happen for many other parts of functionality in the new version, too.
<mpt> calc, it wasn't originally. We had to copy it there.
<calc> oh ok
<mpt> Hobbsee, sure, but (fingers crossed) it won't be as bad, because now the design is more like almost every other Web app on the planet.
 * Hobbsee bites tongue
<LarstiQ> mpt: well, I for one think it's an improvement, so thanks.
<mpt> LarstiQ, it's a preliminary step
<mpt> More coming soon
 * Hobbsee can certainly see some improvements on it.
<\sh> mpt: launchpad goes facebook? ,-)
<Hobbsee> i still find it pretty uncohesive, and the options scattered without any real sense of logic around the page, though.
<Hobbsee> (like, why don't all the lists go the same way, and look the same?)
<mpt> They'll look the same soon
<mpt> What do you mean by "go the same way"?
<Hobbsee> see the mark as duplicate row - they go L-R, spread across the page.
<mpt> yeah, that's temporary
<Hobbsee> the also affects row goes L-R, but is all left aligned, and doesn't go across the page.
<mpt> That's also temporary
<Hobbsee> the update description / tags, link a related branch, and link to CVE, does *not* go L-R, but for some strange reason, goes up-down.
<Hobbsee> as for why it doesn't go L-R like the rest of the options spread across the page, i've no idea.
<Hobbsee> i also don't understand how the privacy or security of the bug has anything to do with whether it's valid or not, which is what i'd categorise the "convert to a questoin" and duplicate stuff under.
<mpt> For that you'll need to ask intellectronica
<Hobbsee> for the latter half there, i don't understand why it wouldn't be put with all the status, importance, etc, in the drop down.
<mpt> I'm not sure how it ended up there :-)
<intellectronica> who will need to ask me about what?
<andrea-bs> mpt: why don't keep some actions in the Actions menu, and only the most used in the body of the page?
<mpt> intellectronica, why "Set privacy/security" is floating in the middle
<Hobbsee> i still don't understand why the affects <name> dropdown with the arrow does not, in fact, drop down, but takes you to another URL completely.
<mpt> andrea-bs, because we're using that space for other things
<intellectronica> mpt, Hobbsee: well, it needs to go _somewhere_. do you have any better suggestions? bear in mind that we want to preserve as much vertical space as we can so that the comments aren't too far from the description
<mpt> andrea-bs, for example, on translation pages the full width of the page is now used for translating, because there isn't an Actions menu at all.
<Hobbsee> i would have expected that to have been done up the top, with the bug #nnnnn in <name>, and the the affects <name> dropdown would rever to the more sane behaviour.
<Hobbsee> because that, really, is how most of the other webapps that i see, work.
<mpt> andrea-bs, and on bug pages I hope to use some of that space to introduce a Milestone column, solving the problem that you can't see what milestone a bug is targeted to.
<mpt> Hobbsee, I also have a plan to fix that
<andrea-bs> mpt: this is a great thing, so :)
 * mpt should just be quiet and get back to coding all these :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: and all in all, i don't understand why this wasn't sanely drafted earlier, and so gets done all at once, and doesn't leave people in limbo, having to relearn launchpad each time.
<Hobbsee> like, over a period of 6+ months?
<Hobbsee> (when did the dropdown-doesn't-drop-down-anymore change go in, again?)
<andrea-bs> intellectronica: I see that now the space between the description and the comments is lesser, but I think that you can reduce the space between "Update description/tags" and "Link a related branch" ;)
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: i'd have to think about that - ultimately, replanning all the options on that page would be better, rather than using a bandaid fix like changing one.
<Hobbsee> (as in, without giving thought on how to make that page saner with the rest)
<mpt> Hobbsee, I did draw up a complete plan for it. Unfortunately there wasn't time to implement it all at once.
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: i'm not sure i agree. in a live system with many users it's sometimes better to change things bit by bit rather than everything at once. in any case, there's quite a detailed plan by mpt for the rest of the work, but it will take a bit until the implementation is complete
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: bit by bit, yes.  but large chunk by large chunk, where each time people come in, going "now, how do i do this now?" when they've been previously using launchpad for months?
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: in the mean time, comments like this are really helpful, with or without alternative suggestions. feel free to file bugs too
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: alas, by the time the bugs i file mature enough, i'm sure the UI will have changed again :)
<Hobbsee> but, true
<Hobbsee> mpt: yeah - i guess i'm more annoyed at the seemingly random "major" UI change of the dropdown that no longer acts as a dropdown.
<Hobbsee> mpt: which, while it looks minor, actually isn't, as that's what the majority of people probably hit.
<LarstiQ> mpt, intellectronica: this plan is public?
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: unlikely.
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: (they usually aren't)
<mpt> Hobbsee, you mean in the Affects table?
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: I can understand not wanting random people clogging up with comments.
<Hobbsee> mpt: yes
<mpt> Hobbsee, that was introduced sometime last year iirc
<Hobbsee> mpt: i suspect so, yes.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, and the other thing i don't understand is why standard symbols tend to get made to mean something different in the context of launchpad (in particular, the aforementioend dropdown), or where (forgotten the correct term here) the mouse-brain memory thing isn't taken into account, where the options should be in the same place each time as much as possible, so people can use launchpad more easily, as they don't have to deliberately search 
<Hobbsee> each time, but know that the option is right -->there<---
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: how's that for a general, hopefully constructive rant, on design?  :)
<intellectronica> amusing, at the very least :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<mpt> For example, the link for subscribing to something should be in the same place on almost everything that you can subscribe to
<Hobbsee> correct.
<Hobbsee> i think it is now, after your change?
<Hobbsee> nope, it didn't get through.
<mpt> It will be, but it needs changing in a bunch of places
<Hobbsee> true
<mpt> ...And whether something is public or private should be in the same place on everything that can be made private
<Hobbsee> quite probably, yes...
<Hobbsee> and i think this, ultimately, is why people get annoyed.
<Hobbsee> it's not that the UI has changed, it's because it's changed, and they can't figure out where things are, and they can't see logical groupings as to why they're there, so they can learn them more quickly, and start using launchpad to it's full potential again
<mpt> So we're in the valley halfway from Mt Familiar to Mt Logical
<Hobbsee> that's probably a reasonable summation.
 * calc thinks he is fine with the new design as long as it doesn't significantly change again
<calc> at least the top part of the options are in a good location
<calc> of course if we get too many more options this new design probably won't work very well
<mpt> Fixing bug 1334 would reduce the number of options by one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1334 in malone ""Also affects:" "Project…" and "Distribution/Package…" links should be merged" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334
<calc> ah :)
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> i always get confused about which one is which, and so click the options on either one until i see a familar screen!
<calc> maybe moving tags up to below the description and getting rid of the duplicate change desc/tags would help also?
<calc> currently you can change it in two places
 * Hobbsee suggests putting the "change tags" option next to wherever the tags end up living on the UI.
<Hobbsee> i'd also try sticking the duplicate stuff in the dropdown, where all the other status changes / improtance changes / etc take place.  that seems like a fitting place for it.
<Hobbsee> most of the other options are adding bits to the bug, or viewing other parts already added, so it doesn't seem to belong there
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: maybe something like that is the answer to your questoin earlier.
<Hobbsee> "put everything that changes *this* bug, but doesn't add to it, or let you view anything from it, all together, whether that be on the dropdown panel, or another location.
<calc> duplicate makes the whole bug a duplicate of another bug not just one packages info about the bug
<calc> maybe that idea should change(?)
<Hobbsee> calc: ah, now there's a point.
<calc> eg 185311
<calc> its attached to all sorts of things
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: yes, ultimately, that _is_ the best solution for pretty much any editable item on that page. that's pretty much the plan for it too
<Hobbsee> re: duplicates:  <checkbox> This bug is a duplicate.   if checkbox ticked, give a space to fill in the number.  to undupe, hit the checkbox, the number goes away.
<Hobbsee> or something might be a saner option
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: right, cool
<calc> a seperate drop down for the overall bug might be useful
<Hobbsee> yeah...
<calc> but you couldn't currently add that type of stuff to the eg 'openoffice.org' part of a bug
<calc> for duplicates in the future if one bug can be a duplicate of several other then that would make sense
<Hobbsee> "error:  this bug is already a duplicate of Y.  would you like to make yours a duplicate of Y too?"
<Hobbsee> would cover that?
<calc> maybe
<calc> oh yea another feature i would love to see is that a bug that already has duplicates could be made a duplicate
<calc> so you could reassign a large block of bugs to another bug that may already have duplicates as well
<Hobbsee> and they automatically update?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that'd be nice.  i don't know why that isn't done.
<calc> yea have it go down the list and update
<calc> iirc it currently doesn't work, i think i tried that a while back
<Hobbsee> ti didn't last time i tried, either
<calc> OOo gets huge numbers of dupe bugs
<Hobbsee> maybe you should do as certain others do, and mark any dupes as invalid, to save time reduping them, with a comment saying "please look at bug xxxxx"
<Hobbsee> but i'm sure that's abusing the bugtracker
<calc> Hobbsee: yea :( not a good solution especially if it turns out not really to be a dupe
<mpt> calc, Hobbsee, that's bug 78596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<mpt> and/or bug 2796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2796 in malone "Remove constraint on marking duplicates of duplicates" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2796
<calc> mpt: ah ok
<bdoss> Does anyone know why Launchpad PPA Release files go to /var/lib/apt/lists/partial instead of /var/lib/apt/lists?
<tbielawa> did you try http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<cprov> bdoss: probably because they are unsigned
<cprov> bdoss: but that's a good question to be filed, I don't know for sure.
<bdoss> cprov: Ok, thanks for the help... I remember reading a bug report about Launchpad repositories being unsigned, but it's still kind of puzzling that they're kept in partial
<bdoss> cprov: The reason this is a little nuisance is because it seems impossible to assign package pinnings to repositories left in partial
<cprov> bdoss: yes, that's quite possible as a side-effect of being unsigned and thus not trusted.
<bdoss> cprov: Ok, I'll check out that bug report one more time... thanks again for the help
<cprov> bdoss: thanks, you're welcome.
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> if a mail is in the ml queue for moderation, I should see this mail in the web frontend, right?
<\sh> on edge I don't see any mails ready for moderating
<\sh> neither on life
<\sh> -f+v
<vadi2> Is it possible to see download stats for my project?
<vadi2> (for files)
<statik> vadi2: we don't collect those currently, sorry
<vadi2> :(. any chance you will be? that's healthy for the ego & project
<statik> vadi2: we'd like to do it, it's not that we are against it or anything, but the work hasn't been scheduled yet so I don't have a specific timeline I could give you
<vadi2> alright
<oubiwann> hey folks, I'm getting the "please try again" page when trying to access http://bazaar.launchpad.net
<oubiwann> is this a known current issue?
<tbielawa> oubiwann, when i click that link it loads properly for me
<oubiwann> tbielawa: yup, it's loading properly again
<Rinchen> hmm oubiwann that's interest
<Rinchen> ing
<Rinchen> mthaddon / herb - can you guys do a quick check on the logs.  ^^  I had some similar issues with edge this morning.
<mthaddon> Rinchen, codebrowse is down - I'll restart
<Rinchen> blech. Thanks
<mthaddon> oubiwann, please try now
<oubiwann> yup, it's loading quickly
<oubiwann> looking great :-)
<Rinchen> I'm looking forward to the updates to codebrowse coming in the next few weeks.
<mthaddon> oubiwann, we're working on a more permanent fix - thx for the patience
 * Rinchen crosses his fingers. :-)
<db-keen> I've noticed that code imports have been rather slow lately. Some registered by myself and others have been waiting for import 2+ weeks. How soon might these imports occur?
<mwhudson> db-keen: argh, yes we have a backlog like no other :/
<mwhudson> db-keen: which is the import?
<db-keen> mwhudson: well, there's a couple of significance to me, but https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/xapian/1.0 has been waiting for 4 weeks
<mwhudson> db-keen: generally we only import trunk branches
<db-keen> I see
<db-keen> well, then how about https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/xruby/trunk
<mwhudson> and there's https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/xapian/trunk already
<db-keen> good point
<mwhudson> db-keen: i've approved xruby, but imports from google code are very unreliable :(
<rmo25> hi, i just reported my first bug on launchpad, and then discovered a bug *in* launchpad
<rmo25> and unfortunately, the latter bug prevents me from logging into launchpad to report it!
<Peng> Nice. Go on.
<rmo25> i changed my email address from robochshorn@gmail.com to rmo25@cornell.edu
<rmo25> and now when i log in, i get the message: "This account cannot be used."
<JeremyC> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/annotate/joerg%40mysql.com-20080630105418-7qoe5ehomgrcdb89?file_id=sp1f-row0sel.c-20010217121914-c6o7vqncdgzrorm4pko5tpdlfeyujhvq
<rmo25> but i know i'm in the system, because when i type the wrong password, i get the message: "The email address and password do not match."
<JeremyC> getting a "Please try again" error consistenyluy
<JeremyC> consistently
<rmo25> this is the bug i reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs22/+bug/244701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244701 in emacs22 "cursor not erased in certain columns running emacs -nw in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New] 
<rmo25> it's a weird bug
<rmo25> Peng: should i just make a new account with another email address and report the bug on launchpad?
<Peng> I dunno. I'm nobody.
<rmo25> ah
<rmo25> Peng: do you know the nobodys from the somebodys?
<Peng> JeremyC: A lot of people have been having similar issues with mysql-server.
<rmo25> I don't even know where to begin!
<Peng> Some of them.
<vadi2> Hi - I'd like to set the answer contact for a project, but for some reason every team I'm in is listed except the team that is the owner of this project. Is this by design?
<LaserJock> rmo25: you tried both addresses at the login?
<rmo25> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> rmo25: and no luck?
<LaserJock> same error each time
<rmo25> LaserJock: I get "This account cannot be used." with both addresses
<LaserJock> I wonder if it could possibly think you're a bot or something
<LaserJock> perhaps because you changed addresses quickly after signup or something
<rmo25> no, I signed up in 2005 with my gmail address
<LaserJock> I'm not a Launchpad admin/developer so I have no idea
<LaserJock> ah, ok
<rmo25> the hunch i have is that i might at some point have signed up somewhere with my cornell address
<rmo25> and then deleted the account or something
<LaserJock> mhm, that sounds plausible
<rmo25> and that moving to that email address brought both down?
<rmo25> plausible...i would definitely characterize that as a "bug" though
<LaserJock> for sure
<rmo25> and now i lack the facilities to report it properly!
<salgado> rmo25, indeed, that's a bug in which we're working on
<LaserJock> rmo25: ah, ^^ a person who knows what they're doing shows up ;-)
<rmo25> salgado: is there a hack to regain control over my account?
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<rmo25> ah, this is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/244499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244499 in launchpad "can't login anymore on launchpad after switching several mail addresses" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<JeremyC> Hmm, no solution then to access mysql on launchpad eh?
<JeremyC> just keep pressing refresh? :)
<lifeless> JeremyC: the web viewer?
<JeremyC> Yes
<lifeless> JeremyC: there has just been a rollout of a new version of the web viewer, and its a little unhealthy. The bzr-lp team are discussing rollback vs fix right now.
<JeremyC> Seems like maybe it's just timing out, MySQL tree is too big for launchpad perhaps?
<JeremyC> Ahh OK
<JeremyC> I'm quite new to launchpad since MySQL just started using it, so I don't really know what to expect
<lifeless> JeremyC: it handles mysql fine :)
<JeremyC> it doesn't seem to be handling anything just fine at the moment :)
<lifeless> mthaddon: ^
<salgado> rmo25, your access should be restored as soon as the bug is fixed.  that should happen pretty soon
<mthaddon> JeremyC, can you try again now - I restarted a few mins ago
<rmo25> salgado: thanks!
<JeremyC> mthaddon: same thing
<JeremyC> mthaddon: here's the url i'm trying: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/annotate/joerg%40mysql.com-20080630105418-7qoe5ehomgrcdb89?file_id=sp1f-row0sel.c-20010217121914-c6o7vqncdgzrorm4pko5tpdlfeyujhvq
<mthaddon> JeremyC, ok thx - will take a look
<mwhudson> ooh, annotate
<mwhudson> those pages can often be pretty slow
<mthaddon> is it something we can improve with the new version of codebrowse?
<lifeless> mthaddon: it is improved I think
<lifeless> mthaddon: because while bzr takes a bit to annotate, loggerhead was doing very nasty things
<JeremyC> meanwhile i was just trying to find someone to blame without having to get the entire branch locally :)
<JeremyC> is there any thought to have bzr branch download a recent tar.gz to get most of the data and then update itself to the most recent revision through the normal bzr?
<lifeless> JeremyC: no; if thats faster there is a bug in bzr :)
<JeremyC> hmm
<Peng> Nice, I just ran "bzr info -v" on MySQL's branch and it used like 250 MB of RAM. :)
<lifeless> Peng: :/
<Peng> No kidding!
<lifeless> Peng: new index layer coming right up
<Peng> Haha.
<lifeless> Peng: pull it into a btree-plain index and try again;)
<Peng> And I ran it on a poor 360 MB VPS.
<radix> I'm trying to use Launchpad's openid provider. It's working, but my consumer library is complaining about something:
<radix> Error attempting to use stored discovery information: <openid.consumer.consumer.TypeURIMismatch: Required type http://specs.openid.net/auth/2.0/signon not found in ['http://specs.openid.net/auth/2.0/server'] 
<JeremyC> considering how long it takes to branch mysql-server, bzr could provide a lot more status info :)
<JeremyC> hrm, getting "Please try again" on revision pages too
<JeremyC> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/revision/2676
<RAOF> I'm playing with the launchpad greasemonkey scripts; particularly the stock-responses one.  How do I add a line-break in the stock response comment?
 * JeremyC cries in his beer
 * JeremyC realizes he doesn't have a beer
 * JeremyC cries harder in his hands
<mwhudson> JeremyC: try again, things were being restarted
<JeremyC> wooooo, thanks :)
<mwhudson> the annotate page still times out though, it seems
<JeremyC> i managed to do annotate locally after a bzr branch
<JeremyC> so i got the rev number, and now the revision pages are working, so i got what i need
<mwhudson> and the page loaded for me on the second try, actually
<JeremyC> what bzr command gives output similar in scope to the revision pages?
<mwhudson> i guess it's still on the edge of what it can cope with
<mwhudson> JeremyC: well, 'bzr diff' mainly
<mwhudson> maybe gdiff ?
<JeremyC> well, i mean the description of what e.g. rev 2632.1.1 is about
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> then bzr log --short -r $REVNO
<JeremyC> ahh bzr log, ok
<JeremyC> i noticed that bzr testament --long == bad :)
<JeremyC> sorry, bzr newbie
<mwhudson> wow, i didn't even know that testament existed
#launchpad 2008-07-02
<mwhudson> code browse may be up and down a bit for a few minutes
<JeremyC> woot, i found what i was looking for finally.
<JeremyC> btw, i like the launchpad code browser, if it would stay up i would love it :)
<mwhudson> we're working really hard at that :)
<mwhudson> it's being particularly mysterious today
<mwhudson> (rather than just randomly crappy, which is the normal run of things)
<Rinchen> mwhudson, would it help if I posted a job position for someone with shamanistic and exorcism skills?
<mwhudson> Rinchen: another 37 sysadmins should suffice
<swegner> Hi, I'm signed up as a Launchpad beta tester, and thus I'm also a launchpad open-id tester.  I've set up OpenID support on my Wordpress blog, but have trouble logging in using my Launchpad OpenID.  I can use it on others' blogs, and people use other OpenID providers on my blog-- is there an easy way to trace down where the problem is?
<rockstar> swegner, do you have anything in your logs?
<swegner> rockstar: in the server logs?  i'll have to see what i can find (i'm not hosting it on my own machine, so we'll see what I have access to..)
<rockstar> Taht makes it a whole lot more difficult
<swegner> no, it doesn't look like I have access to much here.  I don't have an SSL certificate on my domain, but that's not required.. is it?
<Romario> hey folks, anything wrong with uploading sources to ppas? i am waiting since 3 hours now for an acceptance mail...
<jml> Peng: I notice a bunch of your branches are having problems.
<jml> Peng: I'm looking into it.
<Peng> jml: Really? What kind of problems? Loggerhead?
<jml> Peng: no. mirroring problems.
<Peng> jml: I have bzr+http enabled on my server.
<Peng> jml: From my side, all seems well.
<jml> Peng: you are mnordhoff on Launchpad, right?
<Peng> jml: Yes.
<jml> take a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mnordhoff/pytz/pytz-current
<Peng> Gee, I don't think I can fix that one myself. :P
<jml> Peng: you should see an error message that indicates that the problem is on our side :)
<jml> Peng: right. :)
<Peng> Yeah, but then it says "If you have fixed the problem, please ask Launchpad to try again."
<Rinchen> Romario, nothing that I know of at the moment
<jml> Peng: yeah, it shouldn't tell you that for that class of error.
<Rinchen> Romario, if it's not updated by tomorrow, please ping me on this channel after 15:00 UTC
<Peng> :P
<Romario> Rinchen: Ok, thanks!
<mwhudson> boy, that's a messed up error
<jml> mwhudson: yes.
<Peng> My error?
<mwhudson> Peng: well, let's say "the error that is causing your branch problems"
<mwhudson> Peng: suggesting it belongs to you would be unfair
<Peng> :P
<Rinchen> that is one interesting error msg you got there
<Peng> Is there any correlation with other bzr+http branches, or other servers using lighttpd?
<Peng> Or something?
<Rinchen> good thing that jml and mwhudson are on the job ;-)
<mwhudson> i think it must be bzr+http
<Peng> Hm, LP doesn't let you use a "nosmart+http" URL.
<jml> mwhudson: or the recent bzr.dev upgrade.
 * mwhudson considers a career change
<mwhudson> lawn mowing looks nice and simple
<mwhudson> jml: well, both i guess
<jml> mwhudson: if you go I will hunt you down and drag you back.
<mwhudson> jml: darn
<jml> Peng: so, it looks like a bug in Bazaar has triggered a bug in Launchpad. I'm going to patch it now, and with luck it should get on to prod in the next day or so.
<Peng> jml: Patch bzr or LP?
<Peng> jml: What was the bug?
<jml> Peng: I'm patching LP.
<jml> Peng: I'll need to talk to spiv in order to exactly describe the bzr bug :)
<Peng> ok
<Peng> Good work. :)
<jml> heh
<delfick> hello, is anyone else having problems with the launchpad source code browser?
<delfick> it's a bit slow today....
<RAOF> Yeah.  It's been up and down.
<delfick> damn....
<delfick> oh well, time I went and had some breakfast anyhow :p
<delfick> maybe it will be better for me after that :)
<jml> delfick: we're working on it right now :)
<delfick> cool
<delfick> that helps :)
<Pyroar> hi, i have a problem with launchpad can somebody help me?
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thumper> Pyroar: shoot
<Pyroar> ok sorry, when i send the packeges to the ppa is rejected, and the mail says this:"Section 'main' is not valid"
<Hobbsee> main is not a valid section
<Hobbsee> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Section
<Pyroar> but when i change main for example with gnome , the file is rejectd again
<wgrant> With what error?
<Pyroar> "Section 'main' is not valid"
<wgrant> You probably changed it in the binary, rather than the source.
<Hobbsee> or didn't rebuild the source.
<Pyroar> this error is the .changes file
<wgrant> Pyroar: Which is generated when you debuild.
<Pyroar> i make a program in gambas, and the .deb its automatically generated.
<wgrant> Then you should complain at Gambas.
<wgrant> Also, you need a .dsc, not a .deb.
<Pyroar> i have a dsc
<Pyroar> and its signed with pgp
<bliZZardz> in LP, is it possible to add a sorting functionality while viewing bugs; i.e, clicking on the 'Importance' or 'Status' sorts it accordingly.
<wgrant> bliZZardz: That's not possible, but you can sort using the search box at the top.
<bliZZardz> wgrant : and the reasons of it being 'not possible'?
<Hobbsee> bliZZardz: not yet implemented.  file a bug, as i haven't done so.
<cody-somerville> woot :)
 * cody-somerville huggles LP.
<bliZZardz> wgrant : what should be the product name if i want to file it as a bug?(i do not find a product as 'launchpad')
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> hey hey
<Snaury> Hello, can anybody tell me if it's possible to upload a source package to ppa and get it compiled for both hardy and intrepid? Currently it seems to look at changelog and I'd have to make two almost identical source packages. :-/
<laga> i think you can copy the package
<Snaury> I tried, but it complains that it already exists in intrepid. O.o
<Snaury> laga ^
<laga> dunno, i never used that feature
<Snaury> "The following source cannot be copied: mc 2:4.6.2~git20080311-3~df1 in intrepid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)"
<Snaury> But what I'm trying to do is copy it to hardy...
<cprov> Snaury: you can't rebuild the same source in two different series because of the archive format we use (pool-based)
<cprov> Snaury: rebuild the same source would result in binaries with the same name and version but with different contents.
<Snaury> cprov: Ah! Now I see it. Yes.
<therve> hello!
<therve> I'm seeing a timeout error every time I try to assign a bug to someone
<therve> is it something already known?
<therve> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/244796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244796 in launchpad "timeout error when trying to assign a bug" [Undecided,New] 
 * \sh needs some help regarding mailinglist and not showing "mails in the moderation queue"
<\sh> LP Mailinglists ;)
<wgrant> What an inefficient query.
<wgrant> Searching through all bug subscriptions that I'm part of, just to check if I'm able to see a private bug? Wouldn't it make more sense to check the subscriptions on that bug?
<wgrant> (and be faster, and thus not timeout and reveal its guts to me)
<Pauluzz> what to do when a bug is incorrectly marked as a duplicate?
<wgrant> Pauluzz: Mark it as not a duplicate, by emptying the duplicate field.
<Festor> Is it possible to delete a team from the launchpad?
<Festor> of course I make this team
<wgrant> Festor: You could probably ask a Launchpad administrator to deactivate or merge it with another as you see fit.
<kiko> Festor, yeah, what team?
<Festor> https://launchpad.net/~motu-es
<wgrant> Is there a reason that details of the last event that marked a bug private are stored (or at least have DB columns) but aren't exposed in the UI?
<wgrant> Particularly as it's not in the activity log, so there's no way to advise people to stop marking things private.
<kiko> wgrant, are they stored in the DB really?
<wgrant> kiko: I don't know, but there are fields for them.
<kiko> wgrant, where?
<kiko> Festor, deleted.
<wgrant> kiko-afk: In this particularly nice 6.5k SQL query that OOPSed at me.
<Festor> kiko-afk, thanks
<Malinthe> hi guys, i'm having trouble accessing my launchpad account. any help?
<wgrant> Malinthe: Could you give more details on what is going wrong? Error messages and the like help...
<Malinthe> wgrant: i'm getting 'This account cannot be used.' when trying to login
<wgrant> That sounds like kiko-afk needs to look at it.
<Malinthe> kiko-afk: hi, i'm getting 'This account cannot be used' when i try to login to launchpad.
<gnomefreak> how would i add lightning-sunbird to be assocated with sunbird project in LP?
<gnomefreak> sunbird project link is https://edge.launchpad.net/sunbird/
<wgrant> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird. Click the edit link next to the appropriate version in the release table.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks looking
<gnomefreak> wgrant: when i click edit i change the space to sunbird can click choose and it lists sunbird/trunk is that correct?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: If it's correct, it's correct.
<wgrant> I can't ascertain that, as I don't know Sunbird.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: the trunk part bothers me since 0.8 version isnt trunk
<wgrant> gnomefreak: If it has no other series set up, and upstream doesn't use the project, trunk is probably OK anyway.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: it seems i added one that i shouldnt when i go to remove it (same way as adding it) it tells me invald series? is there another way to remove it from sunbird project
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Click 'Delete Link' on the page with the edit link.
<wgrant> Yes, that is annoying and strange.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: that only removed lightning-sunbird but i wanted to remove lightning
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/sunbird
<gnomefreak> wgrant: nevermind
<gnomefreak> i was looking at wrong page
<wgrant> That's what I thought.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: thanks, Using the intrepid version is enough right i shouldnt have to define each release?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: FSVO enough.
<wgrant> I beleve for most values.
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<jamesh> mpt: with the current bugs page design, the "Activity log" link looks like it is associated with the reporter rather than the bug itself
<wgrant> jamesh: At least the activity log wasn't reported on that date by that person. It was just a few days ago.
<kiko-afk> wgrant, you got an OOPS with a traceback?!
<wgrant> kiko-afk: They occasionally appear on edge and regularly in some other places.
<kiko-afk> wgrant, that can't make sense
<wgrant> kiko-afk: That's correct.
<wgrant> But it happens.
<wgrant> I've seen more verbose OOPSes on edge in a couple of separate instances in the past two weeks.
<wgrant> At least I'm pretty sure it was edge.
<kiko-afk> wgrant, when it happens, can you send me a screenshot? I'll look into it meanwhile
<wgrant> kiko-afk: Sure.
<kiko-afk> that's really weird. I don't mind the traceback as much as it's scaring the end-user
<kiko-afk> as its scaring
<kiko-afk> I think I mean
<wgrant> I presumed that was why they were off on edge and not just production.
<kiko-afk> no, they are always supposed to be restricted to a team
<wgrant> The first time I saw it on edge was when it was OOPSing every couple of page loads. I presumed somebody switched them on to debug it.
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> That explains it, I guess.
<wgrant> As at least once it was failing to look up my cookie.
<kiko-afk> weird.
<kiko-afk> very weird
<wgrant> But that doesn't explain why I got it for that epic query timeout.
<wgrant> That must have been either a Storm malfunction or some very odd optimisation.
<Wellark> hi! is it possible to export all po-files of a project at once?
<Wellark> or in automated way
<Wellark> I'm not asking for specific walktrough, just want to know is it possible
<jtv> Wellark: yes, it is
<jtv> Wellark: not for project groups or for packages, but for an individual project it is.
<jtv> Wellark: automating it has 1 complication: you receive an email with a URL to the file, so you need to be ready to deal with that.
<jtv> Wellark: I think my connection just blinked.  Did you see my answer?
<Wellark> jtv: yes, I did. thanks.
<jtv> Wellark: glad to hear it.  np.
<robilad> hi!
<armine> hey
<robilad> i got bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/244499 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244499 in launchpad "can't login anymore on launchpad after switching several mail addresses" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<robilad> can't login any more ;)
<mpt> jamesh, I noticed that yesterday, it needs rearranging a bit
<mpt> as in "Reported by Joan Doe on 2004-12-21 (Activity log)"
<name> hi
<Romario> Rinchen: still no luck with my ppa
<name> Why doesnt launchpad protect email adresses in any way? either adding NOSPAM or doing a captcha
<Romario> i've uploaded another source again but it is not present in my ppa
<name> I don't get much spam and I want it to stay that way
<andrea-bs> name: your e-mail address (if public) can be viewed only by registered users
<name> ah okay thanks
<andrea-bs> name: you are welcome :)
<name> i am kinda paranoid now about spam
<name> my gmail account gets ~250 spam a week
<LaserJock> I think mine gets like 1k in 24hrs
<name> LaserJock: i'd have made a new one long ago if i were you ;)
<LaserJock> that is my new one
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> but it all goes to the spam folder so I don't care really
<name> all the bandwidth wasted...
<LaserJock> yeah, that is certainly a shame
<LaserJock> reminds me of all the paper/postage wasted on real life junk mail
<Romario> hey folks, anything wron with uploading sources to ppas?
<Romario> i am waiting since yesterday for an acceptance message
<Romario> then i tried to upload a new sources file again but nothing happens
<mrevell> Hey cprov, do you have a moment to help Romario?
<Romario> i talked to Rinchen yesterday but he is not online right now
<Romario> my ppa is at https://launchpad.net/~mario-kemper/+archive
<joumetal> What happened to tags? Launchpad doesn't show them anymore.
<wgrant> There were some changes made to that very late in the last cycle.
<Romario> and i've uploaded two new sources that should normally superseed the exisiting builds
<Romario> but they seem to be lost in nirvana
<wgrant> joumetal: They're on the right.
<wgrant> joumetal: Right under the description.
<PecisDarbs> there is some import surge in Rosetta atm? I wait for third day to get my stuff imported
<kiko> danilos, jt1: ^^^
<cprov> Romario: Signing key 4A1328D42E94865098F6C2DA0BA205EA7960972D not registered in launchpad.
<Romario> oh
<Romario> mh, this could be the problem, indeed
<Romario> i changed this for a while
<Romario> ;-)
<cprov> Romario: you have to register the GPG key you're using to sign the sources, otherwise soyuz won't even send any email to you
<Romario> ok, thanks
<cprov> Romario: note, that I'm not saying that it's not a bug, I'm just telling you how to get it working properly for now.
<Romario> i'll give it a try
<Romario> bye
<cprov> We will have good news on this area very soon.
<Romario> ok
<jtv> PecisDarbs: Just a moment, I'll have a look
<jtv> PecisDarbs: what's the project?
<PecisDarbs> jtv: debian-installer
<PecisDarbs> jtv: Latvian translation
<jtv> PecisDarbs: I don't see anything on its import queue right now...
<PecisDarbs> o_O
<jtv> PecisDarbs: where exactly did you upload?
<PecisDarbs> jtv: as usual, trough Launchpad, selecting Hardy, Latvian, debian-installer, Upload file
<jtv> PecisDarbs: oh, in the package.  Just a moment...
<name> how does launchpad translation work? gettext?
<jtv> PecisDarbs: see it now.  It's "approved," which in itself is good...
<jtv> PecisDarbs: still digging.  Please bear with me.
<PecisDarbs> np :)
<PecisDarbs> name: yep
<PecisDarbs> sorry
<name> PecisDarbs: thanks
<jtv> PecisDarbs: it might be that surge, indeed.  I see a whole bunch of openoffice imports here that could have something to do with it!
<jtv> PecisDarbs: over a thousand files.
<PecisDarbs> ohh boy
<PecisDarbs> any prognosis?
<jtv> Looking...
<jtv> PecisDarbs: the prognosis is "this is going to take a long time."  :-/
<PecisDarbs> jtv: week, days?
<jtv> PecisDarbs: trying to figure that out, but it doesn't look good.
<jtv> PecisDarbs: the good news is, it looks like we went through the majority of them in the past 24 hours.
<jtv> PecisDarbs: the bad news is that right now, they're going through very slowly.
<PecisDarbs> ok, but that means five days, not weeks anyway :)
<PecisDarbs> (I hope so)
<jtv> PecisDarbs: what makes you say five days?
<PecisDarbs> just guesing
<krow> Is there a way to do a bzr pull lp: from a tree up to a certain patch? AKA I suspect the tree beyond a certain patch is broken so I only want a certain set of the revisions.
<statik> bzr you could specify the -r flag to pull, but probably you just want to use bzr revert -r
<jtv> PecisDarbs: definitely not weeks—if it gets that bad we'll just _have_ to figure something out.  But yes, could be something like 5 days.  Very loose guess.
<jtv> PecisDarbs: thanks for bringing this to our attention... I'll keep an eye on that queue.
<PecisDarbs> jtv: no problem, thanks for checking it :)
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<lool> Hi there; I have an issue deleting an old bzr branch; I can't due to a subscription and the team owner can't either
<lool> branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.gutsy
<lool> Message is:
<lool>     * [Insufficient privilages] Subscription of Wing Hui to
<lool> ~ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.gutsy (This is a subscription to this
<lool> branch.)
<lool> You do not have permission make all the changes required to delete this
<lool> Branch.
<lool> Both me (admin) and davidm (team owner) tried to remove it with the same error message
<Volans> Hi all, I have a question on how send an alert to all members of a LP team that I administrate without knowing all their email addresses. Is possible?
<jelmer> lool: I think the intention is that you can't remove branches that people rely on
<jelmer> so a subscriber can block deletion
<lool> Hmm I find it a bit weird that anyone can block objects "I own"
<lool> jelmer: Is this something to file a bug on?  or are you certain it's intended behavior?
<jelmer> lool: I'm pretty sure it's intended behaviour but if consider it a bug, I think it would be useful to file one. I don't personally like it either though allowing it would break other things
<lool> jelmer: Ok; I'll file a bug; perhaps it will end up as documented behavior that you can't do this with the associated rationale along the error message
<kiko> lool, you should ask abentley to be sure -- he's done a lot of work in that area
<abentley> jelmer, kiko, lool: We intend to special-case deleting branch subscriptions to branches you own.
<kiko> abentley, ah, awsome :)
<name> hm. ready for license discussion. I just wrote a library to calculate ECF and ELO chess ratings. Which library to take
<name> all in all it's 128 lines, so GPL would be pretty weird :)
<kiko-afk> what does the size of the library have to do with it!
<name> if the GPL is larger than the library ^^
<kiko-afk> name, that's irrelevant, :)
<name> i'm considering MIT, BSD or GPL
<geser> triple-licensed? :)
<laga> BSD is the most free license </flame bait>
<name> probably too free :)
<name> i'll just pickGPL
<name> hmm should i put it on launchpad?
<kiko-afk> name, of course you should! LP is the best place out there!
<name> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<name> wtf?
<beuno> name, you probably haven't done:  bzr launchpad-login your_lp_id
<name> ahh
<name> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:pyrate already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<name> should I?
<beuno> name, yeap
<beuno> that only happens when you try to push through http
<beuno> I'm starting to think it's a bug...
<beuno> abentley, do you know if that's on purpose  ^?
<name> now how long will my push take to be seen in launchpad
<abentley> beuno: mkdir failing over http?
<beuno> abentley, yeap
<name> why is there no syntax highlighting when browsing source code :(
<beuno> name, it varies from 5 minutes to a few hours, depending on how much load it has. Usually a few minutes
<abentley> beuno: It really is impossible to mkdir over vanilla http.
<beuno> name, that would be a nice feature request for loggerhead, care to file a bug requesting it?
<beuno> abentley, right, I know. But LP creates the dir anyway
<name> is loggerhead written using python?
<name> yes it is :)
<name> i might be able to help out a bit then
<abentley> beuno: that is not my experience.
<name> they could just use http://pygments.org/
<abentley> ubotu: paste
<abentley> ubottu: paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kiko-afk> beuno, what are you doing online??
<abentley> beuno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24528/
<beuno> kiko-afk, uhm, well, the hotel has wifi, and there's too much light to sleep  :p
<kiko-afk> beuno, so go have dinner maybe?!
<kiko-afk> I wish I could invite you but I am out in Richmond which is a /long/ way away!
<beuno> abentley, well, then the bzr-launchpad plugin does something different. Try pushing with lp:blah without setting your ID
<beuno> kiko-afk, ah, right. Dinner would work!   I appreciate the offer, maybe we'll catch lunch, or dinner some other time/place  :)
<kiko-afk> yeah, definitely. thanks :)
<abentley> beuno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24529/
<beuno> abentley, maybe it happens when the project doesn't have any other branches?  it happens to *every* user that comes in here with the mkdir() problem
<abentley> beuno: I can't comment on a bug I can't reproduce.
<beuno> abentley, can you try creating a new project, or pushing to an existing one without any branches?  in the lp:randomproject form, instead of lp:~user/project/branchname
<beuno> anyway, off to shower/dinner/get-used-to-UK-time
<abentley> beuno: I'm working on something else right now.
<beuno> abentley, I'll report the bug later then, thanks
<name> hm stupid me. i did a library for chess rating and called it pyrate(python and rate) and did not see that this makes pirate mispelled ^^
<name> too bad you can't rename launchpad projects
<name> no chance of deleting and re-registering it. noone will ever find it along the 132k google results
<kiko-afk> name, you can, just ask me
<kiko-afk> name, I'll fix it for you
<name> kiko-afk: ah okay, i registered the project pyrate and i'd like to call it pygrade(library for chess rating/gradings)
<name> kiko-afk: thanks a lot!
<name> kiko-afk: so fast! thanks
<kiko-afk> done :)
<name> i'd like to try and textend loggerhead with syntax highlightning... where is the file that serves the source code?
<andrea-bs> name: https://launchpad.net/loggerhead
<name> i know. but i mean the actual source file that is responsible for returning the source of a file you like to view
<andrea-bs> name: try to ask on #bzr
<name> ok
<kiko-afk> okay, outta here!
<kiko-afk> catch you all later..
<Kl4m> Hi, when an old bug is fixed in the current version, is it "fix commited" or "fix released"
<mpt> Kl4m, Fix Released, if by "the current version" you mean "the latest released version"
<Kl4m> Ok, then "fix commited" would be a fix in a development version?
<mpt> Kl4m, exactly
<thekorn> hi all, I've got a question regarding the (LP: #xxxx) syntax in changelogs: what's the way to mark an entry fixing a list of bugs?
<thekorn> (LP: #xxxx, #yyyy, #zzzz) or something else?
<maix> h
<maix> +i
<maix> i just wanted to add gutsy-backports to a bug. i accessed it via the +source url, and clicked on that "also affects project" link and there was no such option
<maix> when i accessed it via the hardy-backports url and clicked that link there was one.
<maix> wtf?
<maix> the bug's "main page" looks exactly the same, but after you click the link you get something completely different
<maix> (and of course i had to be told to use the other url, i didn't guess it)
<maix> please change something there, thats *really* confusing.
<popey> I have setup a mailing list on launchpad - https://edge.launchpad.net/~transcribers/+mailinglist, someone has possted to it, and it hasn't appeared, and isn't showing up under moderation.. what should I do?
<intellectronica> popey: barry may be able to help you
<barry> popey: the poster is a non-team member, but is a launchpad member?
<popey> hi barry 
<barry> hi popey 
<popey> how can I tell if he is a member of the list?
<popey> he is in the team
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~yorvik-ubunto is he
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~transcribers is the team
<barry> popey: sadly, atm we have to get an lp admin to verify this.  there's an open bug on this issue.
<popey> do you have the bug number so i can subscribe or is it internal?
<barry> popey: let me look
<barry> popey: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/185444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185444 in launchpad "Team pages should show who is subscribed" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<popey> ok, so I should ask the person initially if he sees "You are subscribed to the team mailing list" in lp?
<barry> popey: yes
<popey> ok, ta
<barry> popey: ping me when you find out and we can go from there. we will probably have to get lp admins involved
<popey> thanks
 * popey just had a "wtf" moment looking for the subscribe option on that bug
<popey> didn't spot the big green + :)
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm having some major issues using launchpad, I can't seem to get to anything anymore except to the main page (rarely I can get to parts of my project page).  Mostly I get the OOPS something broke page with an error id.  This happens whether I am using the beta site or I am disable redirection.   Interestingly, I just decided to log out and I can browse the site fine while logged out, but upon logging in again I have the s
<tgm4883_laptop> ame issues
<tgm4883_laptop> so whatever the problem is, it appears to be related to my account
<thumper> tgm4883_laptop: what is your lp login?
<tgm4883_laptop> any help resolving this issue would be greatly appreciated
<tgm4883_laptop> login should be tgm4883
<thumper> tgm4883_laptop: this appears to be a bug that is being worked on
<thumper> right now
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<thumper> bug 244499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244499 in launchpad "can't login anymore on launchpad after switching several mail addresses" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244499
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats good to know
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<thumper> tgm4883_laptop: will be fixed asap
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't think i switched mail addresses
<thumper> hmm...
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me logout and look at that bug
<tgm4883_laptop> yea thats not the same
<tgm4883_laptop> I can login, but most places I try to go while logged in I get the error page
<tgm4883_laptop> I can post the error id's if necessary
<salgado> tgm4883_laptop, yeah, can you give us the error IDs?
<tgm4883_laptop> (Error ID: OOPS-914D3305)   - This is when I tried to access my personal page
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/914D3305
<tgm4883_laptop> (Error ID: OOPS-914C3411)     - This is when I tried to access the Mythbuntu project page
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/914C3411
<tgm4883_laptop> I could generate more on demand if you like ;)
<salgado> heh
<salgado> no need to
<salgado> tgm4883_laptop, it's https://launchpad.net/bugs/244681 that is affecting you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244681 in python-tz "OOPS setting US/Pacific-New timezone" [High,Confirmed] 
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, that would seem like the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> so am I reading correct that I need a timezone file on my end?
<salgado> tgm4883_laptop, nope, it's a bug on our end and we're fixing it
<salgado> EdwinGrubbs, is there a workaround for it?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<EdwinGrubbs> salgado: the timezone has to be changed either by an admin or directly in the db.
<salgado> Rinchen, can you change tgm4883_laptop's timezone on lpnet?
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be awesome.  I'll take anything, Central, East Coast, Mainland China
<Rinchen> salgado, that's a good question. I'll see if mthaddon can do that since he doesn't have enough work to do. :-)
<mthaddon> Rinchen, how do I do that?
<salgado> Rinchen, it can be done by a LP admin.  I thought you had the rights, hence me asking
<Rinchen> salgado, I keep refusing to give myself access. :-)
<salgado> mthaddon, https://launchpad.net/~tgm4883/+edit
<Rinchen> salgado, although it seems that I'm running out of room and perhaps I should just cave.
<salgado> Rinchen, you so should! ;)
<mthaddon> tgm4883_laptop, what timezone do you want?
<Rinchen> spm, ah there you are. I didn't see you.
<tgm4883_laptop> Ideally Pacific, but anything around +7 would work
<spm> Rinchen: i hide...
<mthaddon> tgm4883_laptop, changed to Pacific
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, working again
<tgm4883_laptop> thank you so much :)
<tgm4883_laptop> guess I can't be a slacker now
<Rinchen> thanks mthaddon 
<mthaddon> cool
<popey> barry: checked with the user and he said he is subscribed, and has sent another test mail but it hasn't arrived at the mailing list
<barry> popey: okay, there are a few possibilities.  what strikes me first is that he might be sending the message from an email address that is not registered to him in lp
<popey> aha, I got it!
<popey> he has registered as foo@gmail.com, but his mail comes from foo@googlemail.com
<popey> I'll get him to add that address to his lp account and that should fix it
<popey> well spotted
<barry> popey: yep!
<popey> I get this all the time on mailman, should have see it, thanks
<barry> popey: lp has an advantage over vanilla mailman in that we essentially subscribe all of a user's validated addresses with the list (disabling of course the ones he doesn't want delivery on)
<popey> cute
<popey> when they add their addresses ;)
<barry> popey: that was a 'shower epiphany' for me :)
<popey> hahah
<Rinchen> popey, you're alive!
<Rinchen> popey, haven't seen you since....since... UDS Boston
<popey> :)
<popey> actually, I need to speak to someone about launchpod - is it your baby or mrevells?
<Rinchen> popey, we all love it equally
<Rinchen> popey, what's on your mind good sir
<popey> ok, well, I decided to start a team to transcribe our Ubuntu UK Podcast, but rather than make it specific to our podcast alone, have a team who could potentially transcribe any podcast, in fact any audio content
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~transcribers
<popey> we have started by transcribing ours, we only have 8 episodes so far, and so once they're done, there will be one episode every two weeks to transcribe
<popey> so potentially we may have spare capacity in the team
<popey> wondered if launchpod fancied getting transcribed
<popey> we use a tool called transcriber (in the repo) which makes it uber easy to transcribe audio content
<popey> once we get at least two podcasts on board (ours and potentially yours) I wanted to blog / raise awareness with other podcasters
<popey> the key benefits for podcasters are a) accessibility for the deaf b) translatability (you only make launchpod in English for example), and c) google juice for their site
<popey> what do you think?
<popey> oh, and we use bzr for managing the transcriptions :)
#launchpad 2008-07-03
<LaserJock> any code hosting people around?
<mwhudson> yes
<LaserJock> mwhudson: do you happen to know if a team changes name if that breaks associated bzr branches?
<mwhudson> it breaks the urls, yes 
<LaserJock> but in Launchpad the urls get updated?
<mwhudson> the branches themselves are fine of course, but i'm guessing that's not what you really mean
<mwhudson> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> no, I mean in Launchpad itself
<LaserJock> I'm not so concerned about people who have existing branches
<mwhudson> everything in launchpad is resilient to name changes, pretty much
<mwhudson> (it's almost like there's a database with lots of foreign key references behind everything...)
<LaserJock> who'da thunk it?!
<mwhudson> i think maybe ppa's break if you change team/person name, i can't remember the details
<mwhudson> but branches are certainly fine
<LaserJock> yeah, PPAs are a bit interesting
<emgent> barry-away: thanks for reply :)
<gnomefreak> anyone here yet? i know its early
<Hobbsee> no
<gnomefreak> i have a wiki that isnt able to be edited its a */community/* as far as i know its what was named wiki
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxFAQ
<beuno> mpt, gooooood morning!  Are you here yet?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> Good morning beuno!
<wgrant> Hello mpt.
<beuno> mpt, let me know when you can chat for a bit
<mpt> beuno, any time
<beuno> mpt, I'll hunt you down in a minute then  :)
<qball> morning mpt 
 * qball needs to trick people into translating his app.
<persia> qball: Rule #72 from the handbook of sneaky people: never disclose your motives
<qball> damn couldn't you have said that sooner
<qball> where can  I get that book.
<mtaylor> BjornT: Bug 74449 "Fix Released"... I don't see it on Edge - do I need to do something to register the upstream tracker? 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 74449 in malone "Add support for MySql and PHP bugtracker." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/74449
<mtaylor> haha
<mtaylor> my email is quicker than ubott
<mtaylor> my email is quicker than ubottu
<BjornT> mtaylor: hmm. looks like that bug isn't fixed after all. i'll look into it.
<mtaylor> :) thanks
<therve> jamesh: need any more info?
<therve> jamesh: this is pretty critical for me :/
<BjornT> mtaylor: it looks like it works if you specify the long version for the url, e.g. http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=24788
<BjornT> mtaylor: i'll see if we can get the short version work as well.
<mtaylor> BjornT: aroo? 
<mtaylor> BjornT: perhaps we're talking about different areas?
<mtaylor> I was talking about listing bugs.mysql.com as the upstream bug tracker for a project - and it doesn't seem to be in the list... 
<mtaylor> but now I'm really interested in what _you_ are talking about :)
<BjornT> mtaylor: oh :) i thought that you wanted to link to bugs in that bug tracker from launchpad.
<mtaylor> well, that too
<mtaylor> I think I'm starting to understand that there are two concepts here
<BjornT> mtaylor: ok. so to link bugs, then you need to use the long version for the url for now. the first time you link to such a bug, the bug tracker will be registered automatically
<mtaylor> gotcha
 * siretart waves to mrevell
<BjornT> mtaylor: but if you want, you can register the bug tracker at https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<mrevell> Hi siretart!
<BjornT> mtaylor: choose "PHP Project Bugtracker" as the type
<siretart> I've just read your mail, and though I'd ping you that I'm already here for some time :)
<mrevell> siretart: Great. Give me five minutes to get a cup of tea and I'll ping you.
<siretart> mrevell: no hurry. I'm currently at work and have a meeting in about an hour, but will be available again later
<mrevell> siretart: Cool, when's the best time for you to talk?
<therve> I've changed my email-address in launchpad, and I can't connect anymore
<therve> login fails with "This account cannot be used."
<therve> does anyone have a clue?
<mrevell> siretart: Sorry, machine froze, so I'm not sure if you replied.
<siretart> not yet :) - was fetching coffee
<mrevell> heh :)
<siretart> I should be more available at 13:30 UTC, the meeting is scheduled to end by 13:00 UTC
<lifeless> therve: have you validated the new email ?
<therve> lifeless: indeed
<therve> lifeless: I have also tried to reset the password
<lifeless> therve: and you are logging in with the new email ?
<therve> lifeless: both fail
<lifeless> therve: and you are logging in with the new email ?
<therve> lifeless: yes
<therve> lifeless: and with old too
<therve> lifeless: both fail
<lifeless> it could be a cookie issue
<lifeless> can you clear all launchpad.net cookies from your browser
<therve> ok I try
<spiv> There's a bug about changing email addresses breaking accounts atm, IIRC>
<lifeless> also, what is your lp account name/new email
<lifeless> spiv: ah, I hadn't seen that. reference?
<spiv> Looking for it now.
<therve> lifeless: it doesn't seem to work
<spiv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/244499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244499 in launchpad "can't login anymore on launchpad after switching several mail addresses" [Critical,In progress] 
<therve> looks like it
<lifeless> therve: lets see if I can unwedge this for you
<therve> lifeless: thomas@canonical.com ?
<therve> lifeless: thanks a lot
<lifeless> ok, curtis has a script according to the page
<lifeless> therve: so, there is a script to fix it, but I know not where it is.
<lifeless> therve: starting to look
<therve> I guess curtis is on the other side of the planet :)
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong (Dodgy ISP - having real trouble maintaining connections to the other irc server)
<lifeless> bug 244499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244499 in launchpad "can't login anymore on launchpad after switching several mail addresses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244499
<lifeless> stub: do you know where the script is, or do I need to duplicate the investigation to fix therve's login
<stub> No idea where 'the script' is
<stub> It might just look for an account with valid but no preferred email addresses and set one to preferred.
<klette> Hi! We're in the process of switching bugtrackers from sf.net, and launchpad is one of the alternatives. My question is this, are there any scripts out there that takes a xml-dump from sf.net and pushes all of the info to launchpad?
<soren> klette: You generally just ask the launchpad guys to do it.
<soren> klette: They've got magic "import project from sf.net" stuff they can invoke.
<klette> soren: oh, nice :-)
<soren> klette: It is. :)
<persia> klette: If nobody offers to do it here soon, post a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<klette> persia: will do. It's not decided yet though. The choice is between hosing a trac-instance on our own servers, or let someone else do all the work (launchpad! ;-))
<soren> I think you can ask them to do a test-import.
<soren> So that you can see how it works out and such.
<therve> lifeless: do you have any news? is there something I can do?
<lifeless> therve: sorry, its late here, I got distracted by life ;)
<geser> what does "Duplicated ancestry
<therve> lifeless: no problem :)
<lifeless> stub: could you poke at therve's account, 22:23 is not a good time to be doing adhoc sql on prd
<geser> what does "Duplicated ancestry" for an "Failed to upload" error mean?  should it be simply retried in a few hours as the package was moved from universe to multiverse?
<wgrant> geser: It's a bug for which I forget the number. Just retry after the next publisher.
<wgrant> geser: It occurs when a build is started or finished (I forget which) before the first publisher run after an override.
<Hobbsee> geser: oh, was that what pitti demoted earlier?
<geser> Hobbsee: yes, xmlgraphics-commons
<Hobbsee> geser: yeah, i suspected it might, when i asked pitti
<Hobbsee> oh well.
 * Hobbsee tries throwing it back at the buildds.
<Hobbsee> hm, it's built now...
<geser> Hobbsee: that's interesting as that's the same build I got the "Failed to upload" mail for
<Hobbsee> cprov: ?
<geser> is it possible to recover "failed to upload" builds from the rejected queue?
<glatzor> mpt, how can I link a ppa to a project? I donÄt find the option in the menus
<wgrant> geser: I've only seen it done once.
<wgrant> And that was for OOo, IIRC.
<wgrant> glatzor: I don't believe you can.
<mpt> glatzor, I don't think you can. Can you give an example of the PPA and project you want to link?
<glatzor> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translator-tools/
<glatzor> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translator-tools-hackers/+archive
<mpt> glatzor, you could include the URL of the PPA in the project description
<glatzor> for sure.
<mpt> glatzor, and conversely, you could include the URL of the project in the PPA description
<sinzui> therve: ping
<therve> sinzui: yes
<mpt> glatzor, reported bug 245183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245183 in launchpad "Can't easily link a project and its PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245183
<Hobbsee> projects don't *have* ppas.
<sinzui> therve: I was told you needed my assistance. Did you change your launchpad contact address and get locked out?
<mpt> Hobbsee, ubuntu-translator-tools is a counterexample to that assertion.
<therve> sinzui: thanks for the assistance, but stub had managed to make it work
<sinzui> therve: fab. stub rocks.
<therve> sinzui: I think he's creating another bug for the problem
<sinzui> ok, I'll look for that, I have a code fix, but it has not been released yet.
<Hobbsee> mpt: that has it's team of developers having a ppa, where the team of developers happens to be the same as the project itself, no?
<glatzor> thanks mpt 
<therve> sinzui: ok great
<Hobbsee> mpt: (which afaik, is As Good As It Gets (tm) )
<therve> sinzui: this is a frustrating problem :)
<glatzor> Hobbsee, you always need a team for a project to handle the access to the main bzr branch
<mpt> Hobbsee, the PPA is pretty obviously dedicated to that particular project. It *could* be for multiple projects, but it isn't.
<stub> sinzui: therve's issue doesn't match the comments in the other bug I saw, so I opened a new bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/245185
<ubottu> stub: Error: This bug is private
<sinzui> stub: it is the same as 244499
<Hobbsee> glatzor: i guess that's a point.  i wasn't aware that team creation and project creation happened simultaneously, automatically, though.
<sinzui> stub: I have code ready for review that fixes the problem.
<glatzor> Hobbsee, It doesn't
<stub> sinzui: The data bug I saw does not match your comments in bug ﻿244499
<glatzor> Hobbsee, but would perhaps also a good idea
<mpt> Projects vs. teams is still a little awkward in Launchpad, I think
<Hobbsee> glatzor: i was thinking that - but only if the project chose to use code and or ppa.
<stub> sinzui: Or did the invalid NEW status cause the emailaddress to not be linked to the account?
<mpt> e.g. I reported a bug yesterday about the teams who expect to be able to file bugs on the team rather than on a particular project
<sinzui> True, I was negligent in updating the bug with what I found yesterday afternoon. Salgado's fix allowed me to see the deeper bug that affected the two users.
<sinzui> stub: the way in which the email was created mean it did not an account. that was a workflow issue in the code.
<stub> ok. ta.
<pep> Hey!
<pep> I have a situation here... :s
<pep> We accidentely handed over a team ownership to a random person on launchpad...
<intellectronica> pep: whoops. can you please file a question. i'll try to make sure that someone attends to it shortly
<pep> Very well.
<Laibsch> Hi, I wonder about the semantics of the "propose for merging" flag
<Laibsch> who is supposed to act on that (and how)?
<Laibsch> I am asking in particular about the branches scheduled to be merged into https://code.launchpad.net/~subdownloader-developers/subdownloader/trunk
<pep> I am actually chatting with JendaVancura right now on Jabber (he can't connect to IRC) and the problem is: what used to be the diy-team is now relatively dead, its projects are abandoned. Now, a new team has set itself up and just took over the projects. So the new team in charge is now this one: https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu and this old one:https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-diy-team was accidentally handed over to this person that happened to have diy
<pep> as its nick: https://launchpad.net/~diy :/ But I'm filing a question.
<pep> intellectronica: mhh, sorry but where do I ask the question at? I can't ask it concenring a team.... :/
<intellectronica> pep: see the topic :)
<pep> right, sorry about that :s :)
<mpt> Laibsch, the owner of the destination branch should accept it or decline it
<Laibsch> I am part of the team that owns the branch
<mpt> Laibsch, or anyone who has permission to change the destination branch (in this case, any member of Subdownloader Developers)
<Laibsch> So, how am I supposed to act?
<Laibsch> I was the one making the request
<Laibsch> Should I chekc out both branches, push from the obsolete to the new branch and after that delete the obsolete branch?
<mpt> Laibsch, if you already have permission to do the merge, you don't need to propose it, unless you were asking for code review or something like that
<Laibsch> I was unsure how this is supposed to work
<mpt> Laibsch, so merge the source into the destination using bzr, then mark the merge as done
<mpt> (I'm not sure how you do that, because the page doesn't look the same for me since I don't have the same permissions)
<mpt> abentley can probably tell you in more detail
<pep> Thanks for your help intellectronica, I filed question 38094.
<pep> who can delete a project? its driver?
<andrea-bs> pep: only a Launchpad administrator
<pep> I see.
<pep> thank you...
<pygi> hey hey folks
<pygi> to further enhance the bugging I've been doing lately, here's a new semi-started specification for Rosetta :)
<pygi> any feedback or comments more then welcome
<pygi> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/translation-workflow-and-notification-system
<thekorn> hi, I've got a loggerhead related question: is there some url magic to always show the latest version of a file
<bdmurray> thekorn: I know the answer to that
<bdmurray> somewhere ...
<thekorn> bdmurray, cool :) mind to share your knowledge
<bdmurray> I'm trying to find where I hid it. ;)
<thekorn> take your time
<bdmurray> I think its bug 185353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185353 in launchpad-bazaar "loggerhead content urls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185353
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> I was wondering which people are listing under the "also notified" category
<seb128> there is a zillion of those for any ubuntu bug
<bdmurray> seb128: those are all people who've subscribed to all ubuntu bug reports
<bdmurray> quite a few of them are actually deactivated accounts too
<persia> I suspect there's some causality involved between clicking the "receive all ubuntu bug reports" button and deactivating the account.
<thekorn> this reminds me: I always wanted to write a greasemonkey script to make this subscribers list toggleable
<bdmurray> persia: I'd imagine!
<seb128> thekorn: you can toggle it on launchpad no?
<thekorn> seb128, yes but i want to auto hide them
<seb128> thekorn: the change is persistant on launchpad no?
<seb128> ie, if you toggle it, it's toggled for all pages you browse
<thekorn> and to be able to toggle per section ('also notified', 'per duplicate',..)
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> well, that was sort of my complain
<seb128> what is the point to have a zillion of "also notified" people listed on every ubuntu bug
<thekorn> I#m mostly intrested in direct subscribers,
<seb128> mpt: ^ do you know if there is a bug or some discussions about that?
<mpt> seb128, yes there is
<thekorn> I dont care about 'also notified', so I would like to hide this category
<seb128> thekorn: I expect that's the case for most users
<seb128> that's also what leads to the "you have to scroll to go to the subscribing option since they are after this list"
<seb128> and the list is over a screen for any ubuntu bug
<seb128> mpt: ok good, thanks ;-)
<mpt> seb128, bug 241150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241150 in malone "Structural subscription list has become an unwieldy and irreducable feature of bug pages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241150
<mpt> but I think once we (a) replace the source package info box with a tooltip, and (b) move the "Subscribe yourself" etc from the bottom of the Subscribers list to the top, you won't care nearly so much
<seb128> mpt: thank you
<seb128> well, I'm wondering who cares about the "also notified" list
<seb128> usually people care about direct subscribers and bug contacts for the component
<mpt> I think few people explicitly care about it. But it may act as a subtle disincentive to adding useless comments to a bug report.
<thekorn> bdmurray, re my loggerhead question, I always thought this has still been implemented, but the links shown there do not work
<bdmurray> I care about it explicitly fwiw
<seb128> why?
<seb128> what information do you get from knowing that this list of people is subscribed to any ubuntu bug?
<bdmurray> s/care about/am interested in/
<bdmurray> thekorn: the linkified one works for me now
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, it works for me too now, but sometimes get a server error,
<thekorn> but I was looking for a link to the most recent version of a file
<seb128> who could I bribe to get bug #229040 on the 2.0 list? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229040 in malone "debdiff shown as html" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229040
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think it is possible to increment the revision number such that is much higher than the actual revision and get the latest version of the file
<mpt> seb128, bigjools or cprov for a start
<bigjools> very unlikely to happen :(
<seb128> not sure if the bug is hard to fix, but I would suggest to default to text rather than html meanwhile, most of attachements are patches and debdiff and so are texts
<seb128> or could you special case on the filename? *diff = text?
<pep> Is there a way to see how many people of my team have subscribed to the list?
<cprov> seb128: can't you make firefox deal correctly with gzip-patch MIME ?
<seb128> cprov: that's not gziped, those are just diffs
<seb128> and I don't want to start gziping diffs no ;-)
<seb128> cprov: right know launchpad sets debdiff as htmls
<cprov> seb128: wow, that's not soyuz bug them
<cprov> seb128: I've misread you bug report, that's in malone.
<cprov> seb128: there is a similar problem with the debdiff generated by launchpad/soyuz, those are gzip-patch and firefox doesn't like to render them by default.
<seb128> cprov: it suggests opening those rather?
<cprov> seb128: yes, I open them with the file-roller, but that's annoyingly slow.
<cprov> well, not a blocker, life goes on ...
<seb128> I noticed that too when opening diff.gz
<seb128> sometimes there are displayed in the browser and sometime not
<seb128> I should ping asac (the firefox maintainer) about that ;-)
<cprov> seb128: yes, when it becomes a 'fix this, pretty please, or someone will die' issue ;) 
<seb128> lot of bugs are not that bad but annoying
<cprov> today we have to feed the soyuz monster properly so it stops eating uploads from dedicated people ...
<seb128> the debdiff detected as html means you have to add the diff, wait for the page to reload, go to the page to edit the patch, change the type, and do that for every attachement on every bug you work on
<seb128> soyuz eating uploads? bad soyuz, no cookie today ;-)
<cprov> seb128: talk to intellectronica or allenap, see what they can do for you.
<seb128> cprov: oh btw speaking about soyuz, should I do something special when binaries fail to be uploaded for some reasons?
<cprov> seb128: no, not today ;)
<cprov> seb128: depends how they failed 
<seb128> ok, because I got a mail about the amd64 hardy pidgin build which failed to be uploaded today
<seb128> "DETAIL:  Process 14933 waits for ShareLock on transaction 145257993; blocked by process 14480.
<seb128> Process 14480 waits for ExclusiveLock on tuple (478,2) of relation 16634 of database 16409; blocked by process 14933.
<seb128> )"
<seb128> cprov: ^
<cprov> seb128: does it weirdly mention ' ShareLock blah bla' ?
<cprov> seb128: afff
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<cprov> seb128: I've already reprocessed all failed binaries from today, check LP they should be published already.
<seb128> cprov: yes, some people mentioned that they tried the update so I figured that somebody fixed it, I was just wondering if I should ping somebody in such cases or if you guys are automatically notified
<seb128> cprov: thanks for fixing ;-)
<cprov> seb128: ping me (as usual) I will help you.
<seb128> alright
<seb128> ok, I think that's enough launchpad bugs chatting for today, I'll go back to work for a bit and call it a day ;-)
<cprov> seb128: and yes, my inbox gets stuffed with failure-notifications too.
<cprov> seb128: good, seya, then.
 * seb128 hugs cprov for the good job he's doing on soyuz
 * cprov hugs seb128 too
<allenap> seb128: bug 229040 should be quite easy to fix; I'll talk to BjornT about it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229040 in malone "debdiff shown as html" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229040
<seb128> allenap: thank you
<pep> Hi, is there an easy way to send an email or message to all members of a launchpad team if the team does not have a mailing list? (being the owner of the team...)
<ScottK> Is 30 minutes long enough to wait to assume that if LP doesn't know about my upload, soyuz has eaten it somehow?
<cprov> ScottK: kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu19_source.changes ?
<ScottK> Yes
<cprov> ScottK: eaten, please, upload again.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> cprov: Done.
<ScottK> cprov: That one made it.  Thanks again.  What happened?
<cprov> ScottK: we having several scripts trying to update the same information at the same time, so they conflict very often and die.
<ScottK> Ah.  Thanks.
<cprov> ScottK: it will be fixed in 2 hours, don't lose your faith in soyuz ;)
<ScottK> OK.  I won't.  It's generally pretty reliable.
<ScottK> It appears no ia64 buildd's are currently running for Intrepid.  Can you look into that here or should I go to #canonical-sysadmin?
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> Looks like it just took longer to wake up.
<Rinchen> >>> LP Team Meeting in #launchpad-meeting in 2 minutes.
<popey> any news on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2008-July/003896.html ?
<popey> we have a user trying to check in changes and they are getting the "This account cannot be used" error message
<salgado> popey, will be fixed in a couple hours
<matsubara> popey, the fix is in the pqm queue
<popey> thanks
<CWii> Oh!
<CWii> When 1800UTC
<CWii> When is* :P
<geser> CWii: it was over 3 hours ago, see the output of "date -u": Thu Jul  3 21:35:23 UTC 2008
<CWii> Yeah.
<CWii> I figured that out awhile ago :P
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
#launchpad 2008-07-04
<Myrtti> hi, I'd like to file a bug on Launchpad bug thingie about it's inability to sanitize bug reports. Where would it be appropriate?
<Myrtti> is it apport bug, launchpad bug report bug or launchpad bug?
<stdin> Myrtti: against malone I should think
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 10 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed date for next mtg
<kgoetz> hi all. does LP still automatically close bugs?
<LaserJock> I thought so
<kgoetz> oh well. :/ thanks for the reply.
<LaserJock> kgoetz: did you check the syntax?
<kgoetz> LaserJock: syntax for what?
* kgoetz changed the topic of #launchpad to: #easyubuntu
<kgoetz> wtf?
<kgoetz> i wanted the topic *of* easyubuntu :O
* LaserJock changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 10 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help:
* kgoetz changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 10 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock>                             https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: 
<LaserJock> man
<kgoetz> crazyness.
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> kgoetz: what do you mean by automatically close bugs?
<LaserJock> you mean the Incomplete ones, or closing when uploading?
<kgoetz> LaserJock: it was closing them after 60 days. (incomplete ones?)
<LaserJock> oh, right
<LaserJock> I think that was shut of a long time ago
<LaserJock> I think perhaps it just marks bugs now instead of closing them
<LaserJock> *but* I could be way off
<kgoetz> cool. might start using 'incomplete' again *g*
<LaserJock> well, you don't want to use it for longstanding bugs
<kgoetz> where can i get help on the 'active' vs 'inactive' team member status?
<wgrant> kgoetz: Inactive just means they've left the team or expired.
<wgrant> Why does there need to be help on it?
<wgrant> It's fairly clear.
<kgoetz> wgrant: its fairly clear, if you know  what 'inactive' is meant to mean.
<wgrant> Not...active.
<kgoetz> and when does one go from "not active" to "active"? when awake? when at work? after 666 hours?
<kgoetz> and vica versa i guess
<LaserJock> hmm, that is actually a good point
<wgrant> mpt: ^^
<LaserJock> "active" sort of does imply there is a criteria
<LaserJock> and if you don't meet it you're "inactive"
<kgoetz> is there a bug open against LP about being unable to remove bugs you commented on from your bugs list? i thought there was one, but i'm unable to find it at the moment.
<LaserJock> hmm, I wouldl've just gone to the bugs I wanted
<wgrant> kgoetz: Why not just go to one of the lists that doesn't have the bugs you've commented on?
<kgoetz> wgrant: not sure i follow you
<wgrant> kgoetz: If you don't want your commented bugs to be in your bugs list, go to one that doesn't include commented bugs instaed.
<kgoetz> how does that work with bugs i'm subscribd to and have commented on?
<kgoetz> tbh this feels rather work-aroundish
<LaserJock> kgoetz: so go to the list of subscribed bugs
<LaserJock> kgoetz: does that not work?
<wgrant> Much like if I don't want a list of all Ubuntu bugs, I won't go to the page which lists all Ubuntu bugs.
<wgrant> If I don't want all bugs I've commented on, I won't go to the page that displays them.
<kgoetz> LaserJock: yeah, it does. guess i can ignore the 'all related bugs' link.
<LaserJock> kgoetz: I do unless I want to see everything
<kgoetz> LaserJock: i want to see everything thats still relevent ;)
<kgoetz> afk. company meting ;|
<LaserJock> you know, package subscription is really broken
<LaserJock> it's very inconsistent and difficult to work with that a team can be subscribed to a package, but is subscribed to *none* of the bugs
<Syntux> Hello, is there anyway to send a message to all team members, a team that I own?
<siretart> mwhudson: is the rule that only svn trunk branches are imported definitive? see question #38158 for background. We would like to track an experimental branch of a project in order to provide test packages in a PPA
<popey> Is there any way for us to configure launchpad mailing lists to "reply to list" ?
<wgrant> cprov: Is there any way to see stable updates now?
<wgrant> cprov: It seems that copies don't even appear on +queue.
<cprov> wgrant: SRU were already there, what do you mean exactly ?
<wgrant> cprov: Well, one can't see when things move to -updates, or security uploads once s-i-s is used.
<wgrant> And I'm sure people care more about seeing updates post-release than pre-release.
<cprov> wgrant: no, s-i-s won't help it.
<cprov> wgrant: the copies have timestamp in the publishing history, no ?
<wgrant> cprov: Correct, but there's no way to find what was updated.
<wgrant> I can find what has happened to package X fine, but I don't know to look for package X.
<wgrant> Whereas previously everything appeared on -changes, as copying was impossible.
<cprov> wgrant: uhm, I don't think we have a bug filed about it.
<wgrant> I guess what is really needed it a feed of BPPs.
<wgrant> Er, SPPs.
<cprov> wgrant: it's a good point, users should be able to see the publishing history per suite
<wgrant> That would be wonderful.
<wgrant> Shall I file it?
<bigjools> a feed of history - nice idea
<cprov> wgrant: yes, please
<cprov> wgrant: don't get too excited about the 'feeds' right now ;)
<wgrant> Bug #245434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245434 in soyuz "Need view of publishing history by DistroSeries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245434
<cprov> wgrant: thank you!
<wgrant> No, thank you for not shooting it down.
<cprov> wgrant: err, i never shoot your bugs down, they are always great ideas :)
<wgrant> I doubt it.
<cprov> wgrant: don't, check your reported-bugs list and you will believe me. 
<wgrant> True.
<rasker> hello, The Smart Package Manager Team has recently started using Translations as the upstream for out translations. I have imported a couple of user contributed translations. they have been stuck in the queue for a few days. What do I need to do to fix this?
<rasker> *our
<rasker> they are stuck at needs review
<norsetto> In the mentoring-reception, we have a bzr branch with some stuff in it. Apparently only me, as the admin, has write access to this branch. Is this correct? Can I extend write access to ALL member of the team?
<wgrant> norsetto: That's not correct.
<wgrant> All members of a team owning a branch can push to it.
<rasker> can I get some help with the translation feature?
<wgrant> rasker: I believe there's a bit of a backlog - maybe wait a couple more days.
<norsetto> wgrant: members of the team are getting this message when trying to push " bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.UnlockableTransport: Cannot lock: transport is 
<norsetto> read only: <bzrlib.transport.http._pycurl.PyCurlTransport
<wgrant> Templates only have to be approved like this once - updates to them go through automatically.
<wgrant> norsetto: bzr launchpad-login
<wgrant> It doesn't know that user's username, so is using HTTP rather than bzr+ssh.
<norsetto> wgrant: ok, so its probably a setup error on the member's side
<rasker> wgrant: actually I think there is an issue with the imported files. These files add languages to a template. Is there any way I can see what problem tranlations is having so I can correct it?
<wgrant> norsetto: It is. They need to run `bzr launchpad-login <their LP username>`
<wgrant> rasker: They need to be approved by a human the first time.
<norsetto> wgrant: ok, thanks, btw do you have any idea how long it takes for a team mailing list to be approved?
<rasker> wgrant: ok I saw that. I have imported a bunch around the same time and they all got in pretty quick (~1-2days)
<wgrant> norsetto: It is probably inversely proportional to square of the number of times you poke a ML admin.
<wgrant> Although it will always happen eventually, it can always be sped up.
<norsetto> wgrant: well, its the first time I poke, and I submitted the request 1 week ago ...
<rasker> launchpad is swampped with it's success :)
<rasker> wgrant: would the human who looks at the translation provide feedback if there was a problem? or would the files just stay in the queue?
<wgrant> rasker: It would be a very strange design decision to have them left in the queue.
<wgrant> So I suspect you'll be complained at if somebody finds a problem with it.
<rasker> wgrant: ok cool, thanks for answering my questions
<\sh> dear launchpad database admin + webadmin: please forgive the test of py-lp-bugs -> fetch projectlists test...
<wgrant> \sh: I'll be listening to the news for the explosion in London.
<\sh> wgrant: hehe
<wgrant> Though lucas succeeded in mirroring all Ubuntu bugs.
<norsetto> wgrant: since when are you working for LP?
<wgrant> norsetto: I'm not.
<\sh> wgrant: well, 94 page requests + start= + batch=75 is not good for the load on the db servers imho...I'll set the batch size to 300 the next size...that should decrease the load a little...;)
<\sh> and as always: introducing new features is only doable with pain for others ,-)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> kgoetz, where do you see the word "inactive" anywhere? Can you give an example URL?
<\sh> phew...fetching the project list works now as expected for py-lp-bugs
<wgrant> mpt: Only in the portlet on the left.
<wgrant> Membership:
<wgrant> 41 active members
<wgrant> 10 inactive members
<wgrant> But the body still uses 'active', though not 'inactive'.
<mpt> kgoetz, I reported bug 245469 based on your question about excluding bug reports you've commented on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245469 in malone "+assignedbugs, +subscribedbugs, +reportedbugs, +commentedbugs, +bugs are inflexibly redundant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245469
<mpt> popey, no, and that's by design. Ask your friendly mail client vendor to add a "Reply to List" button.
<mpt> wgrant, ah, I see. Reported as bug 245472.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245472 in launchpad "Team page refers confusingly to "inactive" members" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245472
<popey> mpt: kinda knew you'd say that :)
<popey> fact is it's configurable in mailman, it isn't in launchpad
<popey> which says to me that mailman has features that launchpad doesn't
<popey> making it less attractive from a mailman admin pov
<mpt> Yes, one of the LP developers is one of the mailman core developers
<lifeless> or in other words
<lifeless> barry: your public popey aways
<lifeless> *awaits*
<mpt> as opposed to a private popey? :-)
 * persia suspects a dropped comma
<popey> Personally i dont mind, I use gods own mail client Mutt, so can cope, but some users just hate it
<popey> 12:05:59 < Bassetts> in thunderbird do I "Reply All" to send to the list then? because its saying its going to popey with the list in CC
<popey> ^ it's people like him, users
<persia> popey: There's the replytolist plugin for thunderbird...
<popey> passed that on, thanks persia 
<andrea-bs> Where ended up the "Help" button which was at the left of every page in launchpad?
<intellectronica> andrea-bs: in html heaven :)
<intellectronica> andrea-bs: it is being replaced by a different type of inline help, where appropriate
<andrea-bs> intellectronica: interesting, thanks
<andrea-bs> intellectronica: can I propose to put help strings in a public bzr branch so the doc team will be able to access them?
<intellectronica> andrea-bs: that's a very interesting idea! maybe talk to mrevell-lunch about it? (once he had his lunch - i wouldn't bother with a hungry mrevell)
<intellectronica> andrea-bs: another option would be to use the translations system somehow
<andrea-bs> intellectronica: yes, this would be nice :)
<mrevell> andrea-bs: Hey, that's a good idea and one we've spoken about previously. 
<mrevell> andrea-bs: I'll speak to some of the other guys on the team about the best way to go about it.
<andrea-bs> mrevell: great, thanks
<andrea-bs> mrevell: feel free to ping me if you need ;)
<mrevell> andrea-bs: Sure, will do. I plan to start work on it next week, so expect to hear from me :)
<kblin> hi folks
<seb128> hi
<seb128> "The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later." is that expect when trying to access the librarian?
<seb128> hum, seems to work again now
<matsubara> seb128, yep, I quick update was done right now :-)
<seb128> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpt, thanks
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<Rafik> hello
<Rafik> any launchpad admin here please ? ^^
<klette> Rafik: probably. Just ask you question and see if someone knows the answer or can help you in any other way. If its too confidential to ask on a public chanel, then email is probably the way to go :-)
<Rafik> Hi klette, thanks
<Rafik> I think I'll send an email :)
<bbommarito> Evening all.
<Peng> Haha, thanks to that bug, "Launchpad no longer mirrors this branch, because 5 attempts failed.".
<bbommarito> When you first push a branch to Launchpad, how long does it typically take to scan?
<Rinchen> normally a minute or two bbommarito 
<Rinchen> at least for updates that's the norm
#launchpad 2008-07-05
<bbommarito> It took my initial push, but now when I push updates, it's not showing them.
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<Rinchen> bbommarito, what's the url of the branch?
<Rinchen> I'll take a look
<bbommarito> I deleted it, and repushed it. Let me run a test, and see if it picks up this time, and if not, I will let you know.
<Rinchen> k
<bbommarito> So I should be able to just bzr push?
<bbommarito> Okay pushed, and it's not acting like it was updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~bbommarito/gtdruby/trunk
<bbommarito> BTW: bzr running on OS X Leopard using the prebuilt installer.
<Peng> Currently there are 2 revisions in the branch and LP shows both of them.
<Peng> $ bzr log lp:~bbommarito/gtdruby/trunk
<Rinchen> yeah bbommarito, looks good to me
<bbommarito> There should be a third revision, that I just pushed like 10 minutes ago:)
<bbommarito> 15 minutes, actually.
<bbommarito> Okay, it took. So you can't just do a bzr push, you have to physically enter the push url
<Rinchen> bbommarito, you can however you need to have locations.conf setup
<Rinchen> bbommarito, more on that over on the bzr page
<Rinchen> bbommarito, you can also do bzr push --remember 
<bbommarito> Okay, sounds good then.
<kblin> hmm, is there somewhere I can tell launchpad to not send me notifications for blueprints I changed myself?
<Rinchen> kblin, not at the moment
<Rinchen> ok, I'm off. See you all next week
<wgrant> Erm.
<wgrant> I think somebody just destroyed the MOTU approval process.
<wgrant> There's no way to see what packages people have uploaded now.
<wgrant> Rather than there being one which lacked some, there is now nothing even slightly useful...
<paulburton> There's a bug building mono applications on the 'platinum' xen-amd64 build machine (for hardy), is there somewhere I can report that?
<wgrant> paulburton: It's probably a bug in your build system. What makes you think it's a bug in the buildd?
<wgrant> We build an awful lot of Mono stuff fine.
<paulburton> because if it ends up on any machine other than platinum it builds fine
<paulburton> and the error is in packages installing assemblies into the GAC
<wgrant> Even on another xen-amd64 buildd?
<paulburton> yes
<paulburton> see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15836353/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.galaxium-svn_0.8~svn1054-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> That's strange, as they should all use the same chroot.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> Looks like a kernel issue, maybe.
<wgrant> I suppose that's an infinity bug.
<wgrant> Looks like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/2008-June/012669.html
<wgrant> So maybe it's a Mono bug.
<paulburton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/237724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<paulburton> :)
<LaserJock> wgrant: what do you mean about the uploaded packages?
<wgrant> LaserJock: We can only see 50 of each category now.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I see that
<wgrant> That is not how one should be fixing performance issues.
<LaserJock> wgrant: well at *least* we should be able to get the full list somewhere
<wgrant> LaserJock: I'm not sure we can, short of poking a DBA.
<LaserJock> wgrant: that's not exactly acceptable
<wgrant> Well, I guess that recent events show that the MOTU approval processes isn't good anyway, so I guess it's not much of a loss.
<wgrant> s/processes/process/
<cody-somerville> hmmm...
<cody-somerville> launchpad looks a little different
<wgrant> It's still got a lot of changes left, but I didn't expect them to get onto it this quickly.
<cody-somerville> Personally, I find some of the recent changes distracting
<cody-somerville> Makes the bug description difficult to read
<wgrant> Oh, you're talking about those changes?
<Peng> (I agree.)
<cody-somerville> wgrant, well, when I said launchpad looks a little different I was actually referring to the table of actions being on the right instead of left
<capiscuas1982> is there any script to upload packages (.EXE, .DMG, .DEB, .TAR.GZ) into my launchpad project releases automatically ?
<thumper> capiscuas1982: not that I know of
<thumper> but that doesn't mean definitively that there isn't :)
<capiscuas1982> i was thinking about doing with SVN or BZR into a separate branch for packages, but it's not the ideal.
<capiscuas1982> why LP doesn't support downloads counts in the release files?
<capiscuas1982> like sourceforge or google code downloads.
<wgrant> 5~/win 21
<wgrant> Gah.
<thumper> capiscuas1982: no idea, why not file a but?
<thumper> s/but/bug
<thumper> filing a but sounds painful
<capiscuas1982> hehehe, i will.
<wgrant> win 7
<wgrant> Thanks gnome-terminal.
<ajmorris> hi, just wondering about the status of mailing lists?
<serega> hi there
<serega> how can I unsubscribe from a bug? really can't find a way
<wgrant> serega: You use the button at the bottom of the subscribers list/.
<serega> wgrant, ahm thanks
<capiscuas1982> anybody knows about any script to upload files into a release automaticaly?
<savvas> does anyone know how to change permissions to a file in bazaar?
<savvas> I've changed the file permissions from -rwxr-xr-x to -rwxr--r--, tried to remove and re-add the file, but the file is still there with the 755 permission... is that a default?
<savvas> oops, wrong channel :)
<sivang> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<sivang> can someone remind me please how to search for bugs reported / worked on by someone and filed only on a specific project? (like launchpad)
<sivang> Kamping_Kaiser: hey dude
<sivang> Kamping_Kaiser: whassup ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sivang, trying to decide if setting upa  buildd 'properly' would be easier or harder then a custom setup :) yourself?
<andrea-bs> sivang: for launchpad, go there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?advanced=1 and fill the Assignee/Reporter field
<sivang> andrea-bs: why thanks andrea-bs 
<andrea-bs> sivang: of course, if you are looking for bugs in ubuntu, replace "launchpad" with "ubuntu" ;)
<sivang> Kamping_Kaiser: actually no :) applying for the launchpad QA engineer position, wanted to supply link to the bug(s) I worked on in launchpad a while ago
<sivang> andrea-bs: right, I just wanted a url, the UI sometimes bewilders me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sivang, cool!
<andrea-bs> sivang: just to help improving the ui, can you tell me where you would like to see the form?
<sivang> andrea-bs: okay, so if for starters I hit on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ , I would excpet to be able to find all bugs with my name mentioned on a specific project by choosing "launchpad itself" at the "One Project" radio button and simply entering "sivan" in the "search bug report" submission box
<sivang> andrea-bs: sort of, google way of searching through the DB
<sivang> andrea-bs: I don't need to tell google to look at the sender field, but it does
<sivang> andrea-bs: it is very convinient
<andrea-bs> sivang: many thanks!
<andrea-bs> sivang: I'm going to report a bug about that, thank you
<sivang> andrea-bs: also, I see it takes me more then few secs to figure how to reach the advanced search, am I blind or is it hidden well somewhere 
 * sivang is well aware that he might be overlooking
<andrea-bs> sivang: you can access the advanced form only in a person page or a project page, not currently in bugs.launchpad.net
<andrea-bs> sivang: I'll report this too ;)
<sivang> AH
<sivang> ah
<sivang> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> sivang, i was here commenting on the search a few days ago too ;)
<sivang> ironic that as I want to apply for the QA position, I come across two issues just like that :)
<sivang> andrea-bs: cc please on the bug reports so I can test the fix when its published
<andrea-bs> sivang: surely
<sivang> Kamping_Kaiser: well, it is hard not to feel the awkwardness of not being able to reach the advanced search in a straight forward way
<sivang> andrea-bs: hmm, I can't find my bugs, should I be looking at at the specification tracker's product ?
<sivang> (my bugs were against it)
<wgrant> sivang: Use launchpad-project rather than launchpad. It covers all of the Launchpad app bugs.
<andrea-bs> sivang: note also that if they are Fix Released, Invalid, Won't fix or duplicates, they won't be shown by default
<sivang> andrea-bs: ah, okay so I need to set this on
<sivang> wgrant: thanks
<sivang> how can I search a specific project from here , https://bugs.launchpad.net/~sivan?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.h
<sivang> oops
<sivang> I mean, I want to cut down the bug list in "Bugs related to Sivan Greenberg" by project
<andrea-bs> sivang: you need to use the "Bug subscriber" field
<andrea-bs> sivang: here you are: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3A
<andrea-bs> list=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=sivan&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<Hobbsee> tinyurl?
<sivang> andrea-bs: what's edge ?
<Nafallo> sivang: betatesters version :-)
<sivang> andrea-bs: cool, that is the search I wanted
<sivang> Nafallo: ah, cool 
<Nafallo> sivang: hey dude. haven't seen you in a while :-)
<andrea-bs> sivang: http://tinyurl.com/5j65uy :)
<Nafallo> also, http://linkpot.net/limbs/
<Nafallo> :-)
<ajmorris> hi, just wondering what the status of mailing lists is?
<porthose> I am trying to update the bzr branch of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~motu-mentoring-reception/reception-data/main, I have made the need changes to reception.cvs and committed them locally with no problems, norsetto has made me part of the mentoring reception team in launchpad, and I have created and uploaded an ssh key to my page, however when I go to push the changes to launchpad I get this error http://pastebin.com/m39143f5d could someone please t
<wgrant> porthose: You need to run bzr launchpad-login.
<porthose> Ok will try that
<porthose> wgrant:  when I run "bzr lauchpad-login <my lp username> I get bzr: ERROR: unknown command "launchpad-login"
<wgrant> porthose: Which version of bzr are you using?
<porthose> checking
<porthose> bzr-0.15-0ubuntu2
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> That's... fairly old.
<porthose> I need to upgrade don't I
<wgrant> Not necessarily.
<wgrant> Try pushing to bzr+ssh://yourusername@bazaar.launchpad.net/~motu-mentoring-reception/reception-data/main
<porthose> trying 
<porthose> wgrant: that worked thanks for the help :)
<wgrant> porthose: np
<rleigh_> Hi folks, sorry if this is OT.  When launchpad was set up, IIRC Debian developers were created accounts automatically; does the same apply to the forums?  I've tried to register using "rleigh" as the user, but apparently I can't do that (or reset the password--is it locked?).
<andrea-bs> rleigh_: this account already exist: https://launchpad.net/~rleigh
<andrea-bs> rleigh_: does it belongs to you?
<rleigh_> andrea-bs: Yes.
<rleigh_> andrea-bs: I was wondering if the launchpad accounts were also used by the forum software, or if they were separate.
<andrea-bs> rleigh_: they are separate
<andrea-bs> rleigh_: if you want to reset the password, go to this page: https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword
<rleigh_> andrea-bs: OK, thanks.  I wasn't able to create a forum account with the same name, so I thought there might be some account already created that was just locked.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: the beta version was it meant to have everything from right hand side of bug report moved to left?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Other way around, you mean?
<gnomefreak> of is this something on my browser
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> This is the start of the nice shiny new UI.
<gnomefreak> oh ok ick i guess i have to work with it and maybe it will grow on me
<wgrant> There are bigger changes coming.
<gnomefreak> i like changes just some take me by suprise 
<capiscuas1982> google code has a python script to automatically upload files into the Download section, does LP has something similar?
<andrea-bs> capiscuas1982: not now, but soon the Launchpad team will release a set of API to interact with the entire infrastructure :-)
<capiscuas1982> cool to hear that, cause i was thinking to do an automatic HTTP POST script in python
<capiscuas1982> i know if they would like that
<jamesh> capiscuas1982: there are other people scripting the web interface like that
<jamesh> capiscuas1982: we don't actively discourage it, but it is not a stable interface
<jamesh> the APIs stuff andrea-bs mentioned will give you something supported to work with, but feel free to use mechanize or similar in the short term if it makes your life easier
<zoli2k> Hi. I uploaded my first package to PPA using dput but nothing seems to be happen. My "Build record" is empty on the launchpad.net.
<Hobbsee> did you get a mail?
<zoli2k> ok, just few seconds ago
<capiscuas1982> james: thks, any idea of that people using script, how can I get it?
<Hobbsee> zoli2k: then wait.  it takes a while :)
<jamesh> capiscuas1982: I don't know about people using scripts for what you want to do
<jamesh> capiscuas1982: but some people do script some bugs related pages
<zoli2k> How can I specify for which release will be built a PPA package?
<qball> how does the option in translations work that I set f.e. the gnome translation group as responsible for translating my app? 
<andrea-bs> qball: you may find this page useful: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Draft#Translations%20groups
<Hobbsee> zoli2k: in the debian/control file
<zoli2k> Hobbsee: thx
<khalderon> hi
<khalderon> I have a question
<khalderon> actually it is a problem
<khalderon> I cannot use my account anymore
<khalderon> I can't even login to see why
<khalderon> I would appreciate any help on this problem!
<andrea-bs> khalderon: what does launchpad tell you?
<khalderon> the profile says: khalderon does not use Launchpad. 
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<khalderon> trying to login: This account cannot be used.
<andrea-bs> mh... this is a frequent issue since some days ago
<andrea-bs> you should wait for a Launchpad admin
<khalderon> okay
<khalderon> I will wait for him/her
<andrea-bs> otherwise you can know how to get help here: https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback
<Ng> if I upload a new pot for something and only one string changed, but that moved all the other strings to different line numbers, will LP think they are all untranslated? or will it just show the one different string as needing work?
<khalderon> is the admin mrevell?
<khalderon> I was told he/she must be very friendly...
<Ng> mrevell isn't an admin, but should be able to help. I doubt he'll be around until monday though.
<khalderon> damn... :(
<Volans> Hi all, I have a quesion about Teams on LP.How a team admin can send an alert to all the team's members without manually searching all their email addresses?
<andrea-bs> Volans: unfortunately this feature hasn't been implemented yet
<andrea-bs> Volans: if you have a mailing list and all members are subscribed to it, you can use it
<Volans> andrea-bs: thanks for the reply but the problem is exactly this one, not all members are subscribed to the ML and someone doesn't have any public email address
<andrea-bs> Volans: otherwise, if the team is a bug subscriber of a project, you can submit a bug report
<Volans> interesting workaround :)
<andrea-bs> Volans: I'll report a bug about that
<Volans> ok thank you, will be great if you can tell me the bug number then I can follow it ;)
<DaftKranz> any launchpad admin around? I need to switch my @ubuntu.com alias to a different address since I'm cut off with my current one
<khalderon> I am also waiting for a launchpad admin
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> what is the proper place for users to submit feature suggestions to a project?
<RenatoSilva> ﻿: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/martian-modem/+bugs ---> this page notes martian-modem source package, but I can't find that package in Synaptic. What's it?
<pep> Hi, I filed a question to get two projects deleted, was that the right procedure?
#launchpad 2008-07-06
<Grommet> I updated pidgin and now my pidgin screenlet always says "pidgin not running" anyone else have this?
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<Peng> Somebody has a sucky connection.
<jml> Peng: hi
<Peng> jml: Hello.
<Peng> Launchpad disabled updating all of my branches. :(
<jml> Peng: I think the bug that was stopping your branches from mirroring has been fixed
<jml> Peng: you can get it to try again, I think.
<Peng> Yes, I can.
<jml> Peng: it should work this time :)
<Peng> I just hit the button.
 * Peng waits.
<Monkey_arma> Hi, i registered my email and password with launchpad but i cant login....
<Monkey_arma> ive even tried resetting my password
<Peng> jml: It still thinks it failed.
<jml> :(
<Peng> jml: (fwiw, I pressed the button on edge)
<jml> Peng: URL please?
<Peng> jml: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mnordhoff/pytz/pytz-2008c
<jml> Peng: it's possible the new code hasn't rolled out (I wasn't 100% clear on that)
<Peng> jml: Also, LP seems to have used nosmart+http.
<jml> Peng: yeah, that's deliberate
<Peng> jml: All it did was request the format files (plus .bzr/repository/shared-storage).
<Peng> jml: :(
<Peng> jml: bzr+http is nice.
<jml> Peng: it is, but it also creates problems at the puller's end.
<Peng> Over bzr+http, a no-op pull uses a few hundred bytes of bandwidth (not counting headers) vs. a few hundred KB.
<jml> Peng: yes. we're going to change the bzrlib APIs we use to fetch branches fairly soon.
<jml> I'm hoping that will let smart server stuff work.
<Peng> Aww.
 * jml frowns at that error.
<Peng> Too bad. I was really looking forward to bzr+http.
<jml> Peng: you shouldn't have to wait long.
<Peng> Oh no, IRSeekBot. /me runs away.
<Peng> jml: ok
<Peng> So the current fix is just to not use bzr+http?
<jml> Peng: yes. although the 'no such directory' thing is a bug I need to fix.
<Peng> No such directory?
<jml> Peng: sorry, 'directory already exists''
<Peng> ok
<jml> I'd link you the bug, but my firefox keeps hanging :\
<Peng> Heh, I know the feeling.
<jml> bug 245915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245915 in launchpad-bazaar "Puller breaks when dest directory is not a branch but has a bzrdir" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245915
<Peng> Ok.
<Peng> Thanks for your help. :)
<jml> bug 245918 also
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245918 in launchpad-bazaar "Puller should use bzr+http when it can" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245918
 * jml goes to make some toast and work on personal projects.
<Monkey_arma> OK on my previous point it turns out you need to have cookies enabled to login. I suggest you may want to add a page that informs users when they have cookies enabled. At the moment there is no explanation of why logins dont work without cookies.
<Monkey_arma> *disabled
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> how can i add a second developer to a project?
<thumper> Stavros: I'm not sure what you mean
<thumper> Stavros: what are you trying to do or enable?
<Stavros> thumper: i'm trying to enable another dev to commit to a project branc
<Stavros> h
<thumper> ah
<Stavros> just the standard collaboration features
<thumper> ok
<thumper> what you need to do is to make a team with all the people that are going to commit
<thumper> and change the ownership of the branch tot he team
<Stavros> oh aha
<Stavros> how do i make a team?
 * thumper thinks
<thumper> something like https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam?
<thumper> although that was just from memory
<Stavros> h,,
<Stavros> hmm
<Stavros> oh yes
<thumper> hey
<Stavros> thanks :P
<Stavros> :)
<thumper> whaddya know
<Stavros> haha
<thumper> its right
<Stavros> launchpad usability isn't that hot :/
<thumper> we are working on it :)
<Stavros> that's good to know, it's great overall
<thumper> thanks
<thumper> Stavros: if you are using branches, be sure to check out the new code review features
<Stavros> ah, where's that?
<Stavros> that sounds great
<thumper> Stavros: the code reviews are attached to the branch merge proposals
<thumper> what you do is "propose for merging"
<thumper> and select the trunk branch
<thumper> that creates the proposal
<thumper> people who are subscribed to the source or target branch will get emails then
<thumper> also
<Stavros> select "propose for merging" on someone else's branch?
<thumper> you can go to the proposal page and add comments
<thumper> sure
<thumper> normally trunk
<thumper> so you work on a feature branch
<thumper> and propose to merge on trunk
<Stavros> oh, that's nice
<thumper> you can reply to the email that you get sent
<thumper> and they are threaded on the proposal page
<thumper> like the bug mail
<Stavros> oh, that's great
<thumper> we found that most of our review workflow was over email
<thumper> so it made sense to have LP handle reviews that way too
<Stavros> yes, it's more useful as well
<thumper> rather than making people go through the web app
<Stavros> yeah
<thumper> soon now we will have the ability to email out the diffs against trunk with the email
<thumper> that work is in progress
<Stavros> in bzr format?
<thumper> well we are thinking normal unified diff at this stage, but perhaps we could do merge directives
<Stavros> ah
<Stavros> that's also useful
<thumper> I can't think of any reason why we couldn't use merge directives
<thumper> on the person and project pages there are now links to active reviews and approved merges on the main code tab
<thumper> these will take you to the merge proposals that are in "needs review" state, or "approved"
<Stavros> ah
<Stavros> that's great for non-core developers
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> that is one place where bzr shines
<thumper> is to allow casual contribution
<Stavros> yeah, i love it
<Stavros> and the idea that you can push to your own branch
<Stavros> without being a part of the project
<Stavros> by the way, blueprints are feature requests?
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> the are kinda heavy weight
<Stavros> ah, i was looking for feature requests earlier
<Stavros> yeah, a bit :/
<thumper> some use wishlist bugs
<Stavros> they're this big scary thing
<Stavros> yeah, i was thinking of doing that
<thumper> blueprints aren't that bad
<thumper> just use the title and summary
<thumper> you don't need the rest
<Stavros> true, now that i saw them
<thumper> good karma for blueprints too :)
<Stavros> does karma do anything?
<thumper> no
<Stavros> ah :p
<Stavros> just a sort of reputation?
<thumper> just a track of how much you do in different projects
<thumper> top karma contributors for the projects are shown on the main project page
<thumper> just a way to show appreciation
<Stavros> ah, i see
<Stavros> i have to go now, thank you very much for your help
<Stavros> keep up the good work!
<ion_> Suggestion: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/base-36-bug-ids
<khalderon> hi there
<khalderon> does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<khalderon> yesterday I came here and asked about it
<khalderon> and I was told that an admin should tackle with it
<khalderon> now I still see that the bug is not fixed
<khalderon> why is that?
<LaserJock> khalderon: well, it is the weekend
<khalderon> so what?
<khalderon> launchpad doesn't work in the weekend?
<LaserJock> khalderon: well, quite often employees have the weekend off
<khalderon> you mean, that if there is a problem, it can't be solved until monday?
<LaserJock> I didn't
<LaserJock> but it might be harder to find somebody
<LaserJock> and I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't looked at until Monday, depending on the problem
<khalderon> now I know that launchpad is just a perfect service!!! :(
<LaserJock> well, sorry about that, but there aren't a lot of admins just hanging out
<khalderon> I am leaving until monday
<alencool> hello
<alencool> anyone here that may be able to help me?
<wgrant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alencool> i just registered a new branch for my project https://launchpad.net/elloquence , .. i create branch of my main line branch (trunk) . and now i wish to push that to the newly registered in launchpad
<alencool>  bzr push lp:~alencool/elloquence/simple-avatar-select
<alencool> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir() 
<wgrant> alencool: Run bzr launchpad-login.
<wgrant> Otherwise it will assume that you don't have a Launchpad account, so can't upload.
<alencool> wgrant: thanks, i will try that :D
<skavez> just wondering - is there any reason why underscores aren't valid for project names?
<mwhudson_> skavez: "harder to pronounce" is the idea
<skavez> mwhudson: my project's name includes an underscore (plugin for a cms - unfortunate naming convention)
<skavez> but i think i can compromise on a dash :)
<mwhudson> right
<Hobbsee> ack
<Hobbsee> launchpad changed again.
<Hobbsee> how do i shrink the panels?
<Hobbsee> er, collapse them?
<Hobbsee> mpt: any idea?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Greasemonkey!
<wgrant> Or just wait until they have the whole new theme sorted out. It might work then.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: why doens't it work anymore?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i can't even manually collapse them.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Because they're probably part-way through the UI redesign. Things are meant to be borked.
<Hobbsee> that is a point
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> is it possible for me to delete a branch?
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> i'm trying to push to a branch but i've pushed to the wrong one, can i delete it?
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Hobbsee> you can mark it obsolete, iirc.
<Stavros> oh, hmm
<Stavros> the link was telling me to push under my account, but then it told me to push under lp:projectname
<Hobbsee> bzr uncommit looks useful, too
<Stavros> so now i'm a bit confused
<Stavros> oh that's true
<andrea-bs> Stavros: uncommit, revert (if you need) and then push to the wrong location with the --overwrite option
<andrea-bs> Stavros: note that if you revert you will lose your changes ;)
<Stavros> andrea-bs: it's ok, i have them on the proper branch, but it won't push
<Stavros> even with --overwrite
<Stavros> could it be because there are no commits?
<andrea-bs> what does it say?
<Stavros> No new revisions to push.
<Stavros> oh never mind, there was a "Delete this branch" link :p
<andrea-bs> ;)
<Malinthe> hi guys, i'm having some troubles accessing my launchpad account. when i try to login i get the error 'This account cannot be used' - i do some wordpress translations on launchpad
<Hobbsee> hm, supposedly they fixed that a few days ago
<Malinthe> ah is it a known problem?]
<Hobbsee> well, it was.  don't know about now
<Malinthe> ah
<ScottWegner> Hi all.  I'm trying to push some changes to my personal bazaar branch on Launchpad but I get an error message:  bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eswegner/pwdhash-sharp/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<ScottWegner> Does anybody know if this is a launchpad issue, a bazaar issue, or am I doing something wrong
<Stavros> ScottWegner: how are you trying to push?
<andrea-bs> ScottWegner: you have to run bzr launchpad-login
<ScottWegner> andrea-bs: ahhh, I betcha that's it.. let me try.
<ScottWegner> hmmm, it looks like I don't even have launchpad-login command on this laptop-- does anybody know what packages it's in, offhand?
<andrea-bs> ScottWegner: which version of bzr do you have?
<ScottWegner> 1.3.1-1ubuntu0.1, from the repos
<andrea-bs> oh, it's quite old; you have to use bzr+ssh
<andrea-bs> ScottWegner: bzr push bzr+ssh://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/project/branch
<ScottWegner> really?  I use the lp: syntax for bzr on my desktop machine-- is there a newer bazaar version in the hardy-proposed repository perhaps?
<gnomefreak> ScottWegner: what ubuntu version ar eyou on?
<gnomefreak> ah hardy has old version
<ScottWegner> gnomefreak: hardy
<andrea-bs> ScottWegner: I don't know if there is one in hardy-proposed, but you can use the bzr ppa
<gnomefreak> ScottWegner: i saw
<gnomefreak> andrea-bs: there isnt
<gnomefreak> i think i have them
<gnomefreak> oh missing -proposed
<andrea-bs> there's https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive with bzr 1.5
<ScottWegner> andrea-bs: thanks, I'll try installing that version
<gnomefreak> andrea-bs: proposed doesnt have a newer version than 1.3.1
<andrea-bs> ScottWegner: I'm not sure if launchpad-login is included in bzr 1.5 because I'm using the 1.6 beta 2 :)
<ScottWegner> andrea-bs: Hmm.  Ok, for now I think I'll just stick to using the ssh syntax.
<ScottWegner> it looks like I also hadn't uploaded the SSH key from this machine to launchpad-- that could've been part of the problem
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<bigdog> I am using windows, and   paegaent
<bigdog> a couple of month ago,  I had no problem push branches
<bigdog> I tried again last night, with paegent active, and my key loaded
<bigdog> H:\launchpad\txcomputegrid>bzr launchpad-login -v  bigdog
<bigdog> bzr: ERROR: The user bigdog has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad.
<bigdog> I updated bzr to 1.5, and received the same error
<bigdog> my key is still registered with launchpad
<bigdog> has something change
<bigdog> ?
<bigdog> I get the same result with
<andrea-bs> bigdog: all ssh keys have been removed from launchpad some weeks ago for a security reason
<bigdog> set BZR_SSH=paramiko
<Nafallo> andrea-bs: only the compromised ones surely?
<Nafallo> hi mpt :-)
<bigdog> andrea-bs: this key was generated on windows, and it is still on my launchpad
<bigdog> I thought only keys generated with debian or ubuntu were problematic?
<andrea-bs> Nafallo: yep, I was looking for the mail in the lp-users-list to link it ;)
<andrea-bs> bigdog: I can't see your key on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~bigdog
<bigdog> andrea-bs: I herd about the problem,  my ssh key is still on launchpad https://launchpad.net/~michaelschneider-current/+sshkeys
<bigdog> andrea-bs:  am I looking at the correct key?
<bigdog> andrea-bs: I can generate a new key and upload if that is required?
<andrea-bs> bigdog: I'm not sure if compromised keys were ignored or deleted
<bigdog> is https://launchpad.net/~michaelschneider-current/+sshkeys  the correct place to look for a registered ssh key?
<andrea-bs> bigdog: yes, it is
<andrea-bs> bigdog: I was looking in the wrong account :)
<andrea-bs> bigdog: so your launchpad login is michaelschneider-current?
<bigdog> yes
<bigdog> andrea-bs: bigdog is my id
<bigdog> when I log into launchpad
<Nafallo> ehrm
<bigdog> and click on the bigdog link  "logged in as bigdog"
<Nafallo> the sshkeys is bound to accounts... if you have several (for whatever really odd reason) it needs to be on the one you'll be using.
<andrea-bs> bigdog: is it your launchpad page? https://launchpad.net/~bigdog
<bigdog> it takes me to https://launchpad.net/~michaelschneider-current
<andrea-bs> bigdog: oh, I have understood
<andrea-bs> "bigdog" is the displayed name
<Nafallo> aaah
<andrea-bs> "michaelschneider-current" is the launchpad ID
<bigdog> andrea-bs oh, so I am using bigdog instead of michaelscheider-current ?
<andrea-bs> bigdog: so you have to run `bzr launchpad-login michaelschneider-current`
<andrea-bs> bigdog: yes :)
<bigdog> andread-bs: thank you 
<bigdog> H:\launchpad\txcomputegrid>bzr launchpad-login michaelschneider-current
<bigdog> H:\launchpad\txcomputegrid>
<bigdog> success
<bigdog> I am very sorry
<andrea-bs> no problem, you are welcome ;)
<bigdog> michaelschneider-current  is my email
<bigdog> that must be the base of the launchpad id
<Nafallo> there should be a merge feature somewhere if you want to collapse them into one.
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> i just registered my project https://launchpad.net/twins but im not sure how to use launchpad as a bug tracker
<andrea-bs> soulrider: first of all, go to https://launchpad.net/twins/+edit and make sure you have selected "Bugs are tracked: In Launchpad"
<soulrider> andrea-bs, thanks for the tip
<andrea-bs> soulrider: if you need other help, feel free to ask ;)
<soulrider> thanks
<soulrider> actually
<soulrider> i enabled translations but im not sure how they work
<soulrider> does launchpad somehow scan the code lookinf dor strings?
<andrea-bs> soulrider: to make translations available for your project, you have to put all strings in a .po or .pot file
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> i will ahve to look into it when i have more time
<andrea-bs> soulrider: yes, it's a process a bit long to understand
<andrea-bs> soulrider: I'm searching for some help docs for you
<andrea-bs> soulrider: here you are: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Draft
<andrea-bs> soulrider: it's a draft, but the information are correct
<soulrider> thank you.
<andrea-bs> you are welcome :)
<domas> hi!
<domas> bazaar web interface decided not to work, 'please try again', or directing to this channel
<gnomefreak> oh webinterface 
<Volans> Hi, there is on LP the possibility to setup a MailingList for a project? (I know is possible for a Team)
<gnomefreak> Volans: yes
<gnomefreak> only for a team sorry
<Volans> Hi gnomefreak, thanks for the reply... you know also why is not possible for a project?
<Volans> I think is useless create a team for a small project... a ML attached to the project will be enough IMHO
<gnomefreak> Volans: it hasnt been added yet?
<gnomefreak> not sure i know LP is going through major changes atm
<Volans> gnomefreak: I don't have found it in the project menu... but is possible that I don't have see it ;)
<gnomefreak> Volans: you wont i have beta LP and its not there
<Volans> so I have to setup a Team and ask for a ML or wait this new feature... 
<gnomefreak> Volans: or you can get mailing list through ubuntu on lists.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> they work well for projects
<Volans> yeah, of course
<Volans> but there is a substatial difference between ubuntu lists and lp that hosts also project not related with ubuntu ;)
<Volans> s/project/projects/
<zoli2k> It is possible to make a private bazaar branch on launchpad?
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: as in noone else can read it?
<zoli2k> LarstiQ: I am working on a application based on unpublished scientific results. The application will be released in GPL right after the publication of the algorithm. 
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: I see.
<zoli2k> So, I would like to use launchpad for the development but making the code visible just after the paper is published.
<Volans> zoli2k: you need other people can use this branch ?
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: private branches in the context of launchpad are only writable by you, but readable by everyone else. I don't think launchpad offers something that is invisible for others.
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: but as Volans says, if you don't need to collaborate on it, why push it to Launchpad at all?
<zoli2k> I wish Launchpad would be open source ...
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: how would that help you?
<Volans> there are other bzr or at least svn free repositories online that allow to "close" a branch/repository iirc
<LaserJock> github might be another option
<zoli2k> I need to collaborate with few developers on the code.  
<zoli2k> LarstiQ: It would solve my problem.
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: I don't see how.
<Volans> if you have a public IP address a local bzr/svn server can done the work zoli2k ;)
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: you will need to have a place to host anyway, and if you do you can push to there without Launchpad.
<zoli2k> I don't like the idea of local bzr server. It can not be compared with the services of Launchpad. I was experimenting with trac, but it's bazaar plug-in is very experimental.
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: you can still use launchpad for all the non code-hosting bits?
<Volans> zoli2k: you can use svn+trac for the developmente part and after import it into launchpad as a normal project I think
<LarstiQ> zoli2k: I've heard redmine bzr support is better than trac
<zoli2k> LarstiQ: I will definitely give a try.
<zoli2k> Volans: LarstiQ: Thanks 
 * Volans gone for dinner bye bye
<kgoetz> hi all. I'm getting an oops timeout trying to do an advanced search. should i wait a while, or is this a bug
<kgoetz> fwiw i do see that it says waiting a while might help, so i am, but i thought it might be worth asking about :)
<kgoetz>  waiting a few minutes doesnt seem to have helpe d:\
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> how can i create a milestone/
<Stavros> hmm, how can i delete a series and a milestone? :/
<woodyPL> Hello, I want to set up a translation group at Launchpad and in Launchpad Answers somebody proposed to contact the responsible person - could anyone help me?
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<ion_> yhouse: Thanks a lot for the information! I might not have noticed it if you’d used only one line to notify us.
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> wher is rosetta from launchpad team?
<zyx386> how can i contact to launchpad team Rosetta?
<mwhudson> zyx386: answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<zyx386> thanx
<zyx386> is another person from tranlation team her?
<zyx386> i need help
#launchpad 2009-06-29
<poolie> hi, can anyone here help with launchpad comment spam?
<poolie> spm: are you home?
<poolie> in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/215674
<thumper> poolie: he is, but was looking for fud
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 215674 in bzr-gtk "uncommit needs an option for saving commit messages" [High,Fix released]
<poolie> ahah
<poolie> fooled again by bug 277352 - it looks like that user has not placed any comments
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277352 in malone "should be easier to search for closed bugs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277352
<spm> poolie: hi, yes - will fix
 * wgrant is glad to see geographically-distributed LOSAs.
<mwhudson> yes, hooray for that
<spm> poolie: removed, and user suspended.
<spm> technically I think it fair to say that last week we 3 *were* geographically distributed.
<spm> relative to our homes... ;-)
<wgrant> True.
<NCommander> wgrant, launchpad issues?
<wgrant> NCommander: A few times during the week.
<NCommander> wgrant, hrm, seems all the icons disappeared off the main page, and on my team page
<wgrant> NCommander: That's just a bug, which is filed.
<NCommander> pretty serious bug
<wgrant> Why?
<wgrant> Custom branding vanishing could not in any way be regarded as serious.
<Zanko> hi
<Zanko> i have a litte question about translation:
<Zanko> i have imported a .po file for the french version of my project, however launchpad says that 18 of 18 strings are untranslated in french
<Zanko> also the .po file is still marked as "need review" in the import queue
<Zanko> can someone help me ?
<Zanko> how to make launchpad to use my po file ?
<wgrant> Zanko: The strings are shown as untranslated because the file hasn't been imported yet - 'Needs Review' indicates that it needs manual review by one of the Launchpad Translations people.
<wgrant> Once they approve it, the strings should show as translated.
<Zanko> ok thanks
<Zanko> this is a bit strange no ? I mean, I am the creator of the project, I have added the translation to the bzr repo, why review it ?
<poolie> thanks spm
<Zanko> if i'm not trusted to add translation to a project i created, why should i be trusted to add code to it ?
<wgrant> Zanko: Possibly because translations affect the whole of Launchpad, as suggestions are shared between projects. But I don't know for sure.
<Zanko> you're probably right, i had'nt think to this
<mwhudson> Zanko: have you seen https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportPolicy ?
<Zanko> no thanks i will read it
<Snova> The OpenSourcing page says that Code hosting will not be released publicly- how much does this encompass?
<poolie> hm that's odd
<poolie> Snova: it's to-be-announced
<poolie> i think at least the web ui relating to code will be released
<Snova> Ok. There are some neat features that would be nice to have in a local installation, I'm just wondering what scope of them will remain. (Assuming I can set it up :P)
<poolie> what kind of thing?
<Snova> Honestly, I can't name anything specific.
<Snova> The code section, now that I look closely at it, has little on the surface that I would need in a private installation. I suppose I'm simply curious what will be missing.
<thumper> Snova: what is your rationale for running a local copy?
<Snova> thumper: Mostly just to mess with it. I don't do anything serious, and if it becomes too much effort, I probably won't.
<Snova> I tend to start a lot of little personal projects and having a Launchpad around would be handy- but they're never large/involved enough to justify an actual project on LP.
<poolie> hm
<poolie> it's kind of an interesting observation
<poolie> if running your own copy seems easier then the work to make a project on lp is probably too high
<poolie> or if not work, the degree of emotional commitment or something
<poolie> degree of publicity
<wgrant> A few people have made this point in the past couple of weeks.
<wgrant> Projects are pretty permanent, I guess.
<Snova> It's not a lot of work. They just don't merit being made public, what you said about sums it up.
<poolie> mm
<poolie> there's a big jump between +junk and a real project
<poolie> comes back to this idea of a nursery or something
<Snova> Occasionally I'll produce something I wish to share with a few people, but a simple +junk branch serves me well enough. Any "bugs" people report I either write down or fix immediately.
<wgrant> But running one's own Launchpad seems like utter overkill.
<Snova> Yes... lately I've been happy to find how easy it is to create a Trac instance, and I can tear it down in a heartbeat. launchpad.net would require filing an answer... so I tend not to.
<poolie> does it really, to make a new project?
<poolie> that's definitely too slow
<wgrant> No, it requires one to *remove* a project.
<wgrant> Creation takes seconds.
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> a project owner should be able to remove it if there is no third part contributions I guess
<Snova> To remove it later. And most of my silly little projects are, eventually, going to disappear. I have one "official" project on LP that I grew bored with quite some time ago.
<thumper> it is hard to decide when to allow something to be made "unpublic"
<wgrant> What do other hosting sites do?
<thumper> Snova: someone may take it up though...
<Snova> Also, I tend to do most coding after I can't use the internet, and thusly LP...
<thumper> Snova: if you are just wanting to share code, loggerhead does that pretty well
<wgrant> Snova: DVCSes solve that problem.
<poolie> someone should write this up...
<Snova> So they do, but only the code part.
<thumper> Snova: what exact problem are you trying to solve?
<Snova> I don't have a problem. This started when I inquired as to what elements of LP Code weren't going to be published, and I found my answer almost immediately (that it isn't specified). :)
<thumper> :)
<wgrant> I would have expected the private bits to have be determined by just weeks before the code is released...
<wgrant> s/be/been/
<Snova> Perhaps the reason I want to create a local LP installation is to use it as something like a staging area... a place I can keep track of my little projects before they are large enough to consider publishing "officially". Once they get somewhere I don't mind using LP, but until then I find myself writing todo/bug lists.
<cody-somerville> I see plenty of rationale for private instances of launchpad but not for local instances. By the time I get to the point where I need a bug tracker, I've probably made an initial release.
<cody-somerville> And by rationale, I mean personal rationale
<thumper> well...
<Snova> How do you define "private" and "local"? The terms are synonymous to me, both meaning "on my laptop, for me".
<thumper> anyone attempting to contribute should be able to run a local launchpad
<spm> Snova: if you just need a personal bug tracker etc; why not use eg flyspray?
<thumper> at the very least to test it :)
<thumper> `make run` will work :)
<wgrant> spm: Because most other bugtrackers suck.
<thumper> (with enough initial setup)
<Snova> spm: I've been making some use of those recently, actually, I just like Launchpad and don't mind trying to install it. :)
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Is it please possible to change the exemple project in https://help.launchpad.net/Answers/AskingForHelp ?
<SiDi> The Exaile devs are bored of having offtopic questions apparently :)
<intellectronica> SiDi: sounds like a reasonable request to me. can you please file a bug on the launchpad documentation project? you're of course welcome to make the change yourself too
<SiDi> I dont have the rights to edit it, gonna fill a bug
<intellectronica> SiDi: really? you should be able to edit after logging into the wiki (using your LP credentials)
<SiDi> intellectronica: ok, found the edit button :d
<SiDi> intellectronica: any idea of a suitable project ? :p
<intellectronica> SiDi: how about https://edge.launchpad.net/null ?
<SiDi> hm yeh
<intellectronica> SiDi: also, it would be better to link to staging.launchpad.net, so that whatever actions users might do won't interfere with normal launchpad data
<SiDi> intellectronica: but then they might take the uri and replace the project name and not notice they're in the staging platform
<intellectronica> hmmm .... right
<intellectronica> so let's use null for now
<SiDi> changed : https://help.launchpad.net/Answers/AskingForHelp
<intellectronica> SiDi: we can discuss with mrevell when he's next online and see if he has a better suggestion
<SiDi> thanks intellectronica :)
<SiDi> yeh. I guess we should avoid any non-lp non-ubuntu project anyway
<SiDi> its not nice for the chosen project :p
<wgrant> To increase the SNR across Launchpad, maybe link them to a project where asking a question suspends their account!
<intellectronica> wgrant: SNR?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Signal-to-noise ratio.
<intellectronica> ah of course
<SiDi> wgrant: it sounds a bit *drastic* for newbies
<wgrant> SiDi: Ah yes, but they'd be newbies who clearly can't read.
<wgrant> But yes, using null sounds like a reasonable solution.
* BjornT changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: BjornT | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<\sh> dear launchpadlib devs, please look at bug #81689 and remove the symlink so I can do some work for LP on windows, too ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81689 in bzr "Branches with symlinks can't be checked out on Windows" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81689
<magcius> \sh, that looks like a bug in bzr, not LP
<\sh> magcius: well...lifeless writes: This is the key: contact the launchpadlib developers and ask them to not
<\sh> use symlinks.
<SiDi> \sh: what is windows ?
<\sh> magcius: but yes it's also a bug in bzr ;)
<SiDi> It's a bug in NTFS imo :) Do you have the bzr plugin that simulates symlinks in windows ?
<\sh> SiDi: tbh I don't care...but I would like to use lplib on windows (because I want to have leonov very OS independend) I just need this bug fixed, one way or the other
<SiDi> \sh: do you have that plugin simulating symlinks in windows ?
<\sh> SiDi: nope...regarding the plugin description it only works until bzr 0.9x
<SiDi> Well, you should at least test it
<SiDi> and if it doesnt work, report a bug against bazaar asking for the plugin to be ported
<SiDi> You can't reasonably ask developers not to use symlinks just for windows.
<\sh> SiDi: if the software is declared as OS independend which means it should run on un*x and non un*x OS, then I would think that we don't use any os dependent functionality, no?
<SiDi> \sh: not FS indenpendant, though (this was a troll \o/). File against launchpadlib too then
<\sh> SiDi: that was the plan :)
<SiDi> \sh: :D
<Saviq> hi all, guys, is there a way to migrate translations between a project series?
<noodles775> danilos: ^^^
<danilos> Saviq: yeah, just upload a new POT file with exactly the same name to a new series, and translations will be migrated automatically once it's imported
<danilos> Saviq: new POT might need manual approval if you are not using bzr imports, but feel free to ping us about it
<Saviq> yeah that won't work since we already have changed our template names
<Saviq> I'll need to download and upload the POs by hand, will they be fuzzy-matched?
<danilos> Saviq: what do you mean?
<danilos> Saviq: in general, you should try to use the same names if they are same templates
<Saviq> danilos: yeah they were wrong before
<danilos> Saviq: if you do that, translators will be able to translate multiple series at the same time
<danilos> Saviq: right, but we can easily fix them
<danilos> Saviq: what's the project?
<Saviq> lp:elisa
<Saviq> 0.5 vs 1.0
<danilos> Saviq: right, and into what series do you want to migrate translations? into trunk or from 0.5 into 1.0?
<Saviq> from 0.5 into 1.0
<Saviq> the template names in 1.0 are 'correct'
<Saviq> the ones in 0.5 lack 'elisa-plugin-' in them
<danilos> Saviq: right, do you want me to fix them? (fwiw, I was looking into this recently, since we are planning on doing database migration soon to share translations, and I've got some notes on Elisa and what we need to do about it :) If we can solve it right away, even better :)
<Saviq> yeah that would be great
<Saviq> and if there's anything else we could do to improve the experience, please tell as we're in the process of making Elisa / Moovida as translator-friendly as possible
<danilos> Saviq: sure, I am looking at it right now
<danilos> Saviq: so, all template names should be as in 1.0?
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> the 'i18n' one isn't there in 0.5
<danilos> Saviq: ok, cool
<Saviq> it actually shouldn't be in 1.0 either as it's a test-case, but that's a small problem
<danilos> Saviq: oh, I can remove it as well, if that's what you want :)
<Saviq> it will get imported from bzr on next commit anyway, no?
<Saviq> no way to 'blacklist' a templte
<danilos> Saviq: ah, right, it will... we can mark them as "Blocked", but won't work with bzr imports
<Saviq> never mind that
<danilos> Saviq: do you want translation domain (i.e. path it's exported as) changed as well?
<robin_> jml: hi. Is there any change in bug 382795?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382795 in launchpad-code "mirror-branch using too much memory" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382795
<Saviq> no, leave them as they are, we'd have to backport some changes into 0.5 for that to work
<danilos> Saviq: ok, sure
<danilos> Saviq: ok, names should match between 0.5 and 1.0 now; however, actual sharing between them will happen properly only once we do the migration (this is a relatively recent feature, and I'd love to make sure it works fine for Elisa as well)
<jml> robin_, remind me where we were at with that
<danilos> Saviq: it will take us a few days to test it all out before we can actually do it; do you mind filing a request to share translations between 0.5 and 1.0 in elisa on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta so we can keep track of it?
<Saviq> danilos: great, thanks - I will
<robin_> jml: I try what you said, but it failed
<danilos> Saviq: thank you as well :)
<jml> robin_, ok. did you ask a Question on Launchpad?
<robin_> jml: No. I am focus on my code these days. My branch is banned again several days ago.
<jml> robin_, ok. so, that bug is now fixed in production
<jml> robin_, your core problem though is that somehow bzr is behaving badly.
<robin_> jml: it means?
 * jml thinks
<jml> robin_, I mean that you can push that branch to Launchpad, but something in your local config or some thing that you are doing is causing it to fail (I think)
<jml> robin_, but I don't know what that is.
<robin_> jml: May be I should upgrade bzr to 1.17-dev?
<jml> robin_, that's certainly one thing to do.
<robin_> jml: ok, I try it.
<jml> robin_, but even more important than that is to go here -- https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+addquestion -- and describe exactly what you are doing, and what you see, and what you expect to see
<robin_> jml: got it
<jml> robin_, thanks.
 * jml -> lunch
<Saviq> danilos: while I have you around - I was asked about Austrian (de_AT) that isn't available in LP, is there a way to add additional languages? what would happen if we'd commit a de_AT.po file?
<danilos> Saviq: if it's imported, it will show up; but in general, people should not have such translations (i.e. bigger projects such as GNOME disallow them)
<danilos> Saviq: in the future, we might do more than just not show them before there's any translation, so I wouldn't count on any behaviour unless we are convinced it's the right thing to do
<Saviq> ok, thanks
<bullgard4> What is meant by "official tags" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ekiga?
<wgrant> bullgard4: Official tags are those that the project or distro's maintainers have declared as official. They are more prominent on bug pages and appear in the tag autocomplete list.
<bullgard4> wgrant: Thank you.
<resolve> hi folks. i have a couple of questions about the translations section
<resolve> i see that launchpad can automatically import files from a bzr repo
<resolve> as items are updated on launchpad, will launchpad automatically commit those changes to the repo? or does it require downloading the po files and applying them to the repo manually?
<Saviq> danilos: one more thing, we have a file structure like so:
<Saviq> i18n/<domain>.pot
<Saviq> i18n/<locale>.po
<Saviq> but downloaded files are
<Saviq> i18n/<domain>.pot
<Saviq> i18n/<domain>-<locale>.po
<Saviq> will <locale>.po renamed to <domain>-<locale>.po be picked up automatically, too?
<danilos> Saviq: it should, but in general, it's a bug in our export code (it should export paths just like you import them, which is a much better layout)
<Saviq> ah ok we'll leave it as-is then
<danilos> Saviq: it will currently require you to rename files when you export them from Launchpad, but we definitely want to fix this bug asap :)
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> it's not a big issue
<resolve> to answer my own question, it seems automatic export into branch is not implemented yet
<resolve> my other question - i've been waiting a few days for the initial import to be improved. is there any way to clear the import queue so I can try again? the latest tarballs I uploaded a few days ago were in the launchpad-preferred dir/<locale>.po format, so they should have been automatically improved, but I suspect my previous attempts have stopped that from working
<resolve> in the mean time one of my users uploaded an update to a single po file, and that went through quickly. do i have to resort to manually uploading each file in turn to expediate the process?
<resolve> if there's a more appropriate place for these questions, please let me know. :-)
<wgrant> resolve: This is the right place.
<wgrant> Maybe danilos can help you.
<danilos> resolve: approvals happen automatically only if you use bzr imports, or if we have already approved your previous templates manually (using same paths in tarballs)
<danilos> resolve: in general, you should be using the same set-up as initially for it all to work correctly
<resolve> danilos: i started with a bzr import but the directory structure was not the launchpad-preferred way, so it blocked awaiting approval
<resolve> i marked all those files as deleted, changed the directory structure in bzr, and then clicked 'request one time import' again
<danilos> resolve: and, no, automatic export to branches is not ready yet (we are in the process of QAing it, so it should be ready next month)
<resolve> (actually i went through this process 2-3x before getting it just right)
<danilos> resolve: and they are still not imported? what's the project you are trying to import?
<resolve> anki
<danilos> resolve: this can happen if you've got a number of different templates where it's hard for system to pick up which is which; I'll look at your project now
<resolve> thanks - appreciated
<danilos> resolve: are you talking about translation files?
<danilos> resolve: I can see your POT file as being imported, but for around 24 languages you are using what is not well coped with in Launchpad
<resolve> the templates appear to have been approved, but the translation files are blocked
<resolve> hmm, it should be about 12 languages - there are two domains
<danilos> resolve: i.e. instead of using "de_DE.po" you should use "de.po", and only add country code where it's actually relevant (i.e. "pt_BR.po")
<danilos> resolve: right, 24 files
<danilos> resolve: if you just rename them to "de.po", "es.po", "fi.po", "fr.po"... it will all be fine and  they'll be auto-approved as well
<resolve> okay, i'll give that a go, thanks
<danilos> resolve: np, sorry it's so confusing
<resolve> i realise it's still in an active state of development :-)
<danilos> resolve: software is always in active state of development or dead, but hey :)
<danilos> resolve: everything can always be improved :)
<resolve> i don't suppose you know off the top of your head where I can find out which codes require the country qualifier?
<resolve> i guess I could just change all the ones that blocked in launchpad.. :-)
<danilos> resolve: there are only a few, where languages/scripts actually differ; out of your list, none do
<danilos> resolve: i.e. pt_BR does, zh_CN, zh_TW, zh_HK as well, can't think of any other ones myself
<resolve> danilos: okay, i've got the new files in the import queue, and i'm just waiting for the automatic approval script to reach them. i'll have a check in the morning. thanks a lot for the help!
<danilos> resolve: it should all be fine by the looks of it (they should be auto-approved in the next few hours and then imported shortly afterwards)
<resolve> i'm just trying to figure out the best workflow for future updates. my app is actually in a git repo, so i split the po and pot files out from that and put them in a separate bzr repo, simply for the sake of syncing with launchpad
<resolve> i guess i'll need to write a script to pull the latest translations from launchpad periodically and reapply them to the bzr branch
<resolve> and a script to update the template from the source and update bzr
<resolve> one question: do I need to msgmerge each of the individual translations when I update the template? or can I rely on launchpad doing that after a new translation is uploaded?
<radix> did bug-branch link whiteboards disappear, or am I confused?
<jml> yes, they did.
<jml> but ought they be regarded as mutually exclusive options?
<SamB> jml: I think he was hoping he was just confused
<SamB> and that they were really still somehow there, right under his nose
<jml> SamB, yes, I detected that nuance.
<oubiwann> hey guys, radix and I noticed that launchpad (edge) no longer seems to have the whiteboard for branches
<radix> oubiwann: I already mentioned that :)
 * oubiwann scrolls up...
<radix> like, 6 lines ago :)
<oubiwann> heh
<radix> jml: ok. that's too bad. we used those.
<oubiwann> yeah, like a *lot*
<oubiwann> for annotating multiple parent branches
 * SamB stocks up on sharpies so he can write on the branches anyway
 * oubiwann cries
<zirpu> maybe it was getting spammed.  i'd email the ubuntu lp ops/support and ask them directly.
<jml> radix, what for?
<oubiwann> jml: where do we sign the petition to bring back "Classic Whiteboard"
<jml> oubiwann, beuno's face.
<oubiwann> hehe
<radix> jml: mostly what oubiwann just said. we would specify which parent branch a branch is based on.
<radix> or to indicate other things that should be known to a reviewer or whatever.
 * beuno goes find a mask
<zirpu> isn't that in the meta data w/ the working copy?
<radix> like, "you'll need to install the genchi package to review this"
<oubiwann> jml: what was the reason for removing the whiteboard?
<beuno> radix, we have branch descriptions, no?
<jml> radix, to me, those seem to be properties of the branch or of the merge proposal
<jml> not information about the link between the branch and the bug.
<radix> beuno: I think those are gone, too? but even so, the bug-branch link was very convenient to edit and view, since it was right on the bug page.
<radix> and we do everything with bugs.
<jml> branch descriptions aren't gone.
<radix> ok
<radix> jml: anyway, that may be true, but the merge proposal system is still basically not as good as using bugs for us.
<jml> wow.
<radix> jml: it's getting really close, but I think one of the biggest blockers is that thing that came up on launchpad-users recently (IIRC), about tracking review-responses
<radix> that is, knowing when someone has fixed all the issues in our last review.
<radix> so that we can re-review
<jml> how is bugs any better for that?
<radix> jml: well, the author puts the review tag back on the bug.
<jml> I see.
<oubiwann> jml: and that was something else we used the whiteboard for ;-)
<oubiwann> jml: e.g., "+1 count: 2"
 * jml feels slightly demoralized
<radix> развитие!
<jml> I feel that using the bug/branch whiteboard in this way is something of a happy abuse
<jml> rather than a feature.
<radix> well, I'm not sure what that whiteboard was originally for.
<radix> it was pretty useful as a stopgap for other unimplemented features.
<jml> yeah...
<jml> who was it that said most wiki pages are prototype web applications?
<jml> I don't know what the whiteboard was originally for either.
<jml> radix, I don't know what else to say.
<radix> that's okay. I think we can deal with it by using bug comments, which is what we used to do.
<jml> radix, do you feel that these are things that the code review system should do?
<radix> jml: I'm not sure if it's possible for the code review system to automatically figure out what the parent of a branch is.
<radix> although, hm, I guess that's what "target branch" is.
<jml> radix, what precisely do you mean by 'parent'?
<radix> probably the wrong word for it. I mean the branch that you should review the branch-for-review against.
<radix> we often have a branch A, which isn't yet merged, and which the same or another developer will create a branch from to continue some work that depends on it.
<jml> radix, because the code review system _is_ intended to handle the case of 'branch A will land on branch B but it was branched from branch C'
<radix> oh, nice.
<radix> does it already handle that?
<jml> radix, it just fails to match that intent with execution.
<radix> ok. :)
<jml> radix, due also to UI simplification. :)
<radix> jml: code review requests have a description, though, right? so we could use that barring any other feature.
<jml> radix, yes, they do.
<jml> radix, that's what we do (although it makes the generated diff suck)
<radix> ah. right.
<radix> jml: although I guess we can also just set the target of B to A.
<jml> radix, I tried that once. it has one or two minor negative consequences.
<jml> radix, branch B won't be marked as merged automatically until it is merged into A (which might never actually happen), and branch A will always appear as a suggested target branch on the web ui for whoever proposes that merge.
<radix> ah, yeah.
<resolve> danilos: i had a ee_EE file which was an estonian translation, but ee.po came up as 'ewe' rather than estonian. i've renamed the file in bzr (and I assume it will be automatically picked up in the next few hours). is there any way to delete the ewe translation?
<danilos> resolve: we'll have to remove it manually, please file a request in answers.launchpad.net/rosetta and we'll get to it one of these days
<resolve> thanks
<danilos> resolve: please give a direct link to a translation so it's easier for us to do it
<resolve> will do
<danilos> resolve: thanks :)
<resolve> danilos: and sorry, just to confirm - if I update the template then export the .po files, they will have been message merged to the latest template, right?
<danilos> resolve: that's right, as soon as updated template has been imported
<resolve> so when I get the email from launchpad, i know it's safe?
<resolve> apologies for all the questions - I did read the docs first :-)
<resolve> i'll create another question on launchpad so that others can see the answer too
<resolve> ah, exporting sends an email with the location to download. that makes scripting an export a bit hard
<kb9vqf_> Anyone here willing to rescore a PPA build?  This one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa/+build/1097734 and related were affected by bug 392104 , but it will be many hours before the build is retried with a score of 0!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392104 in ca-certificates-java "[Karmic] Update to ca-certificates 20090624 prevents ca-certificates-java from installing" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392104
<kb9vqf_> Anyone here willing to rescore a PPA build?  This one https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-389-directory-server/+archive/ppa/+build/1097734 and related were affected by bug 392104 , but it will be many hours before the build is retried with a score of 0!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392104 in ca-certificates-java "[Karmic] Update to ca-certificates 20090624 prevents ca-certificates-java from installing" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392104
<bigjools> kb9vqf_: done
<kb9vqf_> Thanks! :-)
 * bigjools is glad of tab completion on nicks
 * kb9vqf_ wonders if the build farm is completely overloaded today
<resolve> danilos: thanks for the reply on answers
<danilos> resolve: np :)
<danilos> anyway, I am out, see you all
<shaw> hi! cody-somerville sent me over here to ask about PPA trouble.
<shaw> I'm trying to build ARM, and I see some PPAs can do it and some can't.
<nhandler> shaw: Unless you have a "special" PPA (which only a handful of people have), you can't build for ARM in your PPA
<shaw> nhandler: ah. so mcasadevall/ppa and doko/toolchain (from https://launchpad.net/builders) are special?
<nhandler> shaw: Yes
* BjornT changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<shaw> nhandler: any idea who I can beg to be special too?  :P
<nhandler> shaw: Michael was doing a lot of work on porting packages to ARM. Doko also has done some porting work (and some other stuff). Unless you are involved with porting to ARM, you are probably out of luck
<shaw> nhandler: well, that's actually what I was trying to do (port a specific tool to ARM).  is there some place to find the ARM porters and talk with them?
<shaw> nhandler: ah, found #ubuntu-arm, I'll go bug people there.  thanks!
<waldo323>  is there a way to transfer a team membership from one launchpad account to another? (realized I have 2 launchpad accounts)
<waldo323> nm, I found you can merge accounts
#launchpad 2009-06-30
<mxpxpod> generally how long does it take for a group creation request to go through?
<Ampelbein> hi there. the lpia-builder molybdenum seems to be hanging. It builds the linux-kernel for 7 hours now and does not show any activity: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/molybdenum
<Ampelbein> erm. s/linux-kernel/gdb
<cprov> Ampelbein: yes, it seems to be stuck, thanks. Let me ping someone.
<wgrant> Why do private builds cause the builder to be shown as deactivated?
<cprov> wgrant: old decision, and right now everyone seems to agree that this is wrong and ugly :-/
<wgrant> cprov: Good.
<wgrant> As long as people aren't sure it was a good idea!
 * cprov nods and leaves the package-copy-backend eat his brain in peace.
<wgrant> cprov: Haha.
<cprov> wgrant: oh, I see fair-build-dispatching became fashion again.
<wgrant> cprov: Yes. I'm glad it was brought up.
<cprov> COD ppas will push it to another level.
<wgrant> COD PPAs?
<cprov> I blame fta and his perl-fu
<wgrant> Haha.
<cprov> crack-of-day
<cprov> the-day ...
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<wgrant> It would be really nice if long-running virtual builds could be suspended, and short-running builds built in the middle. But working out what's fair there is difficult.
<wgrant> So I came up with my awful suggestion that's in that bug.
<wgrant> It is certainly a problem that needs to be resolved.
<cprov> we have to look at the build queue ppa|owners  and try to attend they equally according to the number of builder we have.
<mwhudson> UEC will solve everything!!!
<wgrant> Right, but there is the difficulty that long-running builds may hit the queue during a quiet period, take all of the buildds, but then a couple of hours later the queues fill up and can't be emptied.
<wgrant> So just reducing the priority isn't good enough.
<wgrant> Unless you can pause or abort builds.
<wgrant> mwhudson: UEC?
<cprov> wgrant: we have multiple builders, I think one build locked isn't a big problem (also this problem is much harder to solve)
<mwhudson> wgrant: ubuntu enterprise cloud
<wgrant> cprov: But one builder from each arch per PPA would make the daily builds very slow.
<wgrant> But allowing access to all builders by one PPA makes everything else very slow.
<cprov> wgrant: exactly, we have to balance who takes the burden
<maxb> I wonder if there's any mileage in scoring builds based on previous build-times for that source package
<wgrant> maxb: I suggested something similar in bug #393546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393546 in soyuz "Super-low priority option for automated PPA builds" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393546
<poolie> good morning wgrant
<wgrant> Hi poolie.
<SamB> how do I mark a bug as relating to another bug in some way?
<persia> SamB, You can't, directly.  Best option is to leave a comment including the syntax bug "#nnnnnn", which will generate a hyperlink to that bug.  Take care with your punctuation, as it may confuse the parser.
<persia> There's a bug open about it, but debate seems centered on the difficulty of defining the semantics of the relationship implied by a bug link.  Within a comment, it's fairly easy to specify the relatioship, making that a safe link (but impervious to attempts to search for related bugs)
<SamB> persia: what bug is open about it?
<persia> Bug #95419 at least.  There are also some duplicates, and a number of mailing list discussions, so you won't find everything in that bug log.  Most of the central points of the debate are highlighted though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95419 in malone "Record dependencies between bugs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95419
<thumper> you can say "look at bug 12345 for xyz" and the "bug 12345" bit will be hyperlinked
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<thumper> also "lp:project" will be linked to the branch
<persia> thumper, Is there a documentation page that lists all the things the parser understands?
<thumper> persia: not that I know of, that'd be too easy
<mwhudson> sure, wait a month or so and read the source!
 * mwhudson hides
<persia> mwhudson, That doesn't really help, for the most part.  I just wanted a URL I could toss at people rather than explaining things.
 * mwhudson wasn't trying to be helpful, particularly
 * spm is tempted to ask mwhudson to read the source and explain what status==4 on the emailaddress table means....
<persia> spm, see above :)
<mwhudson> spm: preferred
<thumper> mwhudson: heh
<spm> mwhudson: you knew. Cheater. :-P
<mwhudson> spm: no, i just know the source well :)
<persia> Someone ought add a comment there or something...
<spm> actually - the tables are commented. is one of the most noticable things about doing DB updates is seeing all the comment updates on tables scroll by
<RAOF_> Howdie?  How does one go about requesting a meta-project on Launchpad, such as the bazaar metaproject?
<persia> RAOF_, file a question.
<RAOF_> Against Launchpad?
<thumper> right
<RAOF_> Good.  Do is getting a little unwieldy :)
<robin> jml: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/75673
<robin> jml: Could you take a look at this question?
 * mpt gnashes teeth at bug 80902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80902 in malone "Allow bug retargeting from project to distribution, or vice versa" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<wgrant> mpt: I'd like task reassignment to be killed altogether.
<mpt> wgrant, why? So the subscribers to the mistaken project will get more bugmail? :-)
<wgrant> mpt: No, no, that bug should be fixed first.
<mpt> We're getting many bug reports filed under hundredpapercuts that should be filed under ubuntu instead
<maxb> reassignment is very useful in the absence of the ability to delete a bugtask
<maxb> Dealing with things erroneously filed on Foo [upstream project] instead of foo (Ubuntu) is also useful
<maxb> Hmm
<maxb> Despite the existence of LP 361097, searching for "me too" in malone bugs gives no hits
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361097 in malone "AJAX me too UI" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361097
<Saviq> danilos: could you please approve https://translations.launchpad.net/elisa/1.0/+imports when you have a minute? we're trying if it's good to keep i18n of external plugins along with core ones in the same project
<danilos> Saviq: did you get that imported through bzr?
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> by hand
<Saviq> these are templates for external plugins, not hosted in our branch, but integrating the translation effort seems for us a best way to go
<danilos> Saviq: sorry, lost connection
<Saviq> did you get what I wrote to reply your question?
<danilos> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> ko
<danilos> Saviq: approved the template, it will be imported shortly and translation will be approved and imported automatically later
<Saviq> ok thanks
<Saviq> danilos: the import failed... can you tell me why?
<danilos> Saviq: looking...
<Saviq> I'm afraid the template was shitty, I didn't check it first :/ my bad
<danilos> Saviq: indeed, the header looks a bit borked
<Saviq> I'll upload a new one soon
<Saviq> it should be approved automatically, right?
<danilos> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> ok
<danilos> Saviq: also note that, considering this is a file with DOS line endings, we have a bug where when you combine \r and \n for line endings (i.e. shouldn't happen with regular files, but can happen if there's some weird content in it), we just silently fail
<Saviq> danilos: subsequent one won't be
<Saviq> danilos: how long do you reckon should 'Needs Review' hold up?
<Saviq> for the template file?
<danilos> Saviq: it depends on many different things, but mostly on the current load in the queue; I've manually approved it now so you don't have to wait (it can be up to a few hours sometimes)
<Saviq> ok thanks
<Ng> can we add defects.opensolaris.org to the upstream bug tracker list? it looks to be bugzilla
<wgrant> Ng: You can do it yourself at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<Ng> ah
<dholbach> hola
<intellectronica> Ng: it will even get added automagically the first time you add a bugwatch on a url from that bugzilla site
<dholbach> could it be that staging is broken right now?
<savvas> same here :)
<Ng> intellectronica: I dumped the URL in a comment and the email said it was a bugwatch, but it didn't show up in the affecting section at the top, but I'll keep an eye on it :)
<intellectronica> Ng: that's not the same thing. adding the comment creates a bugwatch, but if you want that watch to manipulate the task's status you need to go and assign in explicitly
<Ng> intellectronica: that's what I tried to to initially and that bug tracker wasn't listed there
<Ng> it's not really a problem, I just thought it would be nice for linkage :)
<intellectronica> Ng: are you sure? if there's a bug watch, there's also a bug tracker link
<Ng> intellectronica: I'm utterly baffled, but it's not important. It'd be great if I could just say, for any kind of project/distribution link, "here's a URL, you figure it out" ;)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> What was again the workaround for the bug where big .orig.tar.gz files hanged on the last KB when uploading to Ubuntu? Just letting dput run for some more time?
<dholbach> RainCT: it's what I do
<dholbach> RainCT: you say workaround... is it a bug?
<RainCT> dholbach: well, IMHO it's not normal :P
<RainCT> I think it was some sort of know bug in dput or wherever but it's been months ago since I last had the problem so I don't really remember :/
<dholbach> I have a funny problem trying to remove ~ubuntu-games-merged from the list of ~locoteams - can somebody help me with that?
<dholbach> some registry admin or whoever has the power? :)
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+member/ubuntu-games-merged
<dholbach> in the middle of https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members?active_start=50&active_batch=50
<dholbach> OOPS-1277EB121
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1277EB121
<Ursinha> dholbach, let me take a look
<dholbach> Ursinha: muitas graças!
<Ursinha> dholbach, :D
<Ursinha> dholbach, that's weird
<dholbach> it is
<Ursinha> it shows but when you click it it goes 404
<dholbach> Ursinha: I swear I had nothing to do with it!
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<dholbach> :-)
<philn> hi
<philn> Saviq: did you ask about mailing lists for translator teams/groups?
<dholbach> Ursinha: any idea what could have happened there or how to fix it?
<dholbach> Ursinha: .is_valid through the API unfortunately did not help to filter it ou
<dholbach> out
<Ursinha> dholbach, probably the same that makes it possible to make it to the members list
 * Ursinha guesses
<philn> can translator teams have mailing lists?
<dholbach> Ursinha: what can I do to get this removed? :)
<dholbach> Ursinha: file a ticket?
<Ursinha> dholbach, I asked lp people what could that be
<Ursinha> but filing a bug is a great idea indeed
<dholbach> bug or answers?
<Ursinha> dholbach, it seems a bug - showing in the list but not being present or accessible
<Ursinha> dholbach, but an answer should work as well, the person that would take care of that would find out the problem and convert that to a bug, if it applies
<dholbach> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/393914
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393914 in launchpad-registry "~team membership of ~X-merged can not be deactivated" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> Ursinha: ^ and... muitas graças! :-)
<Ursinha> dholbach, de nada :)
<kanika_vats> Hello,whenever I try to do a push to a branch in launchpad,I get the following error:Permission denied (publickey).
<kanika_vats> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<kanika_vats>  .I have tried to reinstall my ssh keys many times and uploading the corresponding public key  to launchpad...also i have done bzr launchpad-login (my user_ID).....but each and every time I get the same error.Can anyone please point me where I am going wrong.
<beuno> kanika_vats, what's your username?
<kanika_vats> kanika-krikan
<kanika_vats> I am known by the name 'kanika vats' in launchpad the above one is my user-id
<andrea-bs> kanika_vats, do you have your private key in your .ssh/id_rsa?
<kanika_vats> yes
<kanika_vats> andrea-bs, i have my private key there...
<beuno> kanika_vats, what version of bzr are you using?
<beuno> I suspect it's trying to log in using your local username, which isn't the same as the one on LP
<beuno> also, double check that you have the correct username in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<kanika_vats> I am using Intrepid
<beuno> ah, so pretty old
<kanika_vats> ooh of bzr
<kanika_vats> sry...
<beuno> then, try adding to ~/.ssh/config, something like:
<beuno> ost bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno> er
<beuno> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno>     User kanika-krikan
<kanika_vats> ohk....
<kanika_vats> beuno, I am having correct username in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf..also i cant find a config file in my .ssh folder....it only contains..the private key,public key and a file named known_hosts
<beuno> kanika_vats, create that file
<kanika_vats> ohk... ;>
<kanika_vats> beuno, have done it...now what?
<kanika_vats> beuno, I tried to do a push still getting the same error...
<beuno> kanika_vats, what version of bzr do you have?
<Sam-I-Am> is the package acceptance queue on launchpad backed up?
<Sam-I-Am> sent something a while ago and havent heard anything
<kanika_vats> beuno, it is bzr 1.6.1-1
<beuno> kanika_vats, please upgrade to the latest version: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/ppa
<beuno> it may likely have fixed a bug in authentication
<beuno> otherwise, it's a problem with your SSH key
<_gpg_> just a small question, it looks like launchpad's source  will be available in less then 21 hours ! is it just a rhumor ?
<beuno> _gpg_, rumor. Where did it come from?
<_gpg_> beuno, http://www.ubuntulinux.fr/index.php?
<_gpg_> beuno, check "Opensource in" string
<beuno> _gpg_, 21 *days*
<_gpg_> beuno, hhhh i'm really tired ...
<beuno> it will most probably be released this month, yes
<_gpg_> beuno,  thank you for the info
<jml> _gpg_, subscribe to https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing for the latest info
<_gpg_> jml, thank you
<jml> also see this recent email to launchpad-users: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05078.html
<beuno> kfogel, that may interest you ^
<_gpg_> thanks to all
<beuno> jml, it's so nice to have you around during the day  :)
<_gpg_> just a last question, is there any beta-test session ?
<beuno> _gpg_, beta test session?
<jml> beuno, :)
<_gpg_> beuno, something like
<_gpg_> beuno, if it's not private / too late
<beuno> _gpg_, I have no idea what your talking about
<beuno> to view the source before release?
<_gpg_> beuno, As far as i know, one reason of why launchpad wasn't open source is that some features aren't yet implemented / some API arent yet unified ... well it's simply still in developement stages
<_gpg_> beuno, Correct me if i'm wrong
<_gpg_> beuno, i was reading https://help.launchpad.net/GetInvolved/BetaTesting
<beuno> _gpg_, no, it hasn't been released because we need to review all the files in the tree, slap copyright headers on them and iron out quirks in the new bzr format, which is what it's going to be released in
<beuno> beta testing something else
<beuno> it's a beta team where you see changes on a daily basis
<beuno> you can apply to the beta team, anyone can
<_gpg_> beuno, thank you for the clarifications
<beuno> I'll even approve you right now if you do  ;)
<kfogel> beuno: nice to know people are waiting with bated breath!
<beuno> kfogel, a countdown no less!
<kfogel> beuno: Well, I hope they're counting using a very large-granularity time unit, since we're only saying a two-month range!
<beuno> kfogel, maybe you could email them?  :)
<kfogel> beuno: OH
<kfogel> beuno: I didn't go all the way back in the backscroll
<kfogel> I see the problem now.
<kfogel> beuno: thanks.  yes, I will .  (yikes)
<beuno> kfogel, ;)
<kfogel> beuno: mailed (via their contact form)
<beuno> kfogel, cool, thanks. It's been great to have you on the team  :)
<kfogel> beuno: It's a pleasure working with you, sir.  But, your phrasing worries me -- it is in the past tense :-).  ?
<beuno> heh
<beuno> "it's been great up to now"
<kfogel> Oh, so you mean it will start being miserable tomorrow, eh?  Thanks a lot.
 * kfogel is determined to misinterpret
<beuno> well, I'm cautious!  ;)
<kfogel> HAH
<kfogel> good answer :-)
 * beuno scores
<kanika> beuno, I am afraid I am still getting the same error after upgradation :Permission denied (publickey)
<kanika> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<kanika> Hi,can anyone please help me figure out this problem...whenever I do a bzr push to a branch in launchpad i get this error:
<kanika> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<kanika> Permission denied (publickey)
<kanika> I have reinstalled my ssh keys many times...have uploaded the corresponding public key with launchpad...and also rechecked it
<soren> kanika: What's your launchpad username?
<kanika> soren, kanika-krikan
<zsquareplusc> as launchpad does not yet offer a place to store a website for project documentation, is there a recommended 3rd party location?
<soren> kanika: Does "sftp kanika-krikan@bazaar.launchpad.net" work?
<Sam-I-Am> you guys know if the ubuntu keyserver is having issues?
<kanika> soren, yes it does
<soren> kanika: It connects and doesn't ask for a password?
<kanika> soren, yes
<soren> kanika: Ok. So what exactly do you have in your .ssh/config? Can you pastebin it, please?
<kanika> yea sure
<kanika> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<kanika> User kanika-krikan
<kanika> soren, thats it...
<soren> kanika: So what about "sftp bazaar.launchpad.net"? Does that just log you in?
<kanika> soren, yea...it simply logs me in
<soren> kanika: Er... What exactly are you doing that is not working?
<kanika> ok..
<soren> "ok.."?
<kanika> soren, hehe...i am telling you....
<kanika> i am trying to do a bzr push
<beuno> kanika, what does "bzr push -Dhpss" say?
<soren> kanika: What does "bzr info" say?
<soren> I'm trying to work out he exact URL it's trying to push to.
<kanika> beuno, it says:
<kanika> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<kanika> HPSS calls: 1 (0 vfs) SmartSSHClientMedium(connected=False, username='kanika-krikan', host='bazaar.launchpad.net', port=None)
<kanika> soren, bzr info says:
<kanika> Checkout (format: pack-0.92)
<kanika> Location:
<kanika>        checkout root: .
<kanika>   checkout of branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Esysters-dev/systers/orm/
 * soren needs lunch
<beuno> kanika, I have no idea what could be going on then
<kanika> beuno, I have also talked to bzr people ..regarding this...but even they could not figure out the problem
<beuno> kanika, and you don't have port 22 blocked?
<cody-somerville> beuno, With the new series graph, does it do anything neat like show where the different series branch off of another?
<beuno> cody-somerville, no, because we don't have that information
<beuno> the graph isn't based on bazaar branches at all
<beuno> just series and milestones
<beuno> and today, there's no way to tell LP when a series comes from another series
<cody-somerville> beuno, So all graphs will look the same except for the text and how many branches there are?
<kanika> beuno, no...i dont think so it is blocked....
<beuno> cody-somerville, not sure what you mean by "the same", but series will be horizontal lines stacked on top of eachother, with milestones and releases on them
<kanika> beuno, so shall i file a bug in launchpad then?You know in my previous version whenever i used to do sudo bzr push -Dhpss I use to get a trackback and in the end message that bzr has encountered an internal error report the bug to launchpad....
<beuno> kanika, it's a problem on your end
<kanika> beuno, hmm....
<beuno> kanika, if you use sudo, you won't use your ssh key!
<beuno> !!
<beuno> please tell me you haven't been using sudo all this time...
<kanika> beuno, I have been for now...hehe...but even when i dont use that i get an error
<kanika> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(file:///usr/local/mailman/orm/.bzr/branch/lock): Permission denied: "/usr/local/mailman/orm/.bzr/branch/lock/fmld4p28ji.tmp": [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/local/mailman/orm/.bzr/branch/lock/fmld4p28ji.tmp'
<kanika> [18928] 2009-07-01 01:22:01.327 INFO: HPSS calls: 4 (0 vfs) SmartSSHClientMedium(connected=False, username='kanika-krikan', host='bazaar.launchpad.net', port=None)
<kanika> HPSS calls: 4 (0 vfs) SmartSSHClientMedium(connected=False, username='kanika-krikan', host='bazaar.launchpad.net', port=None)
<beuno> OMG
<beuno> kanika, yes, that's because you've been using sudo to commit/push/pull
<beuno> so your user doesn't have permissions on the actual branch
<beuno> kanika, while I go and stab myself in the eye, next time, make sure you tell people the *exact* command you're running
<kanika> beuno, yea..sry..
<kanika> beuno, thanks for your time......sry I am a newbie over here ....next time will make it sure that such things do not happen..
<Ampelbein> hi. need some help with python-launchpadlib again: why does buglist = launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].getSourcePackage(name='nzb').searchTasks(bug_reporter="amoog", order_by="-datecreated") result in "http error 400: Bad Request"?
<Ampelbein> on staging that is.
<cyberixae> Product icons on Launchpad front page still are brown boxes
<cyberixae> And I'm still not sure, if a bug has been filed
<beuno> cyberixae, the fix will likely be rolled out tomorrow
<beuno> I landed it today
<beuno> it will be fixed at least on edge
<beuno> may take a little bit longer to land on launchpad.net
<cyberixae> ok
<cyberixae> thanks
<Ampelbein> nevermind. bug_reporter has to be the api-represantation, not the actual name.
<wgrant> Ampelbein: You can catch the HTTPError and check the 'content' attribute to get the error message.
<zsquareplusc> i get timeout errors on staging like every 7th time it should load a page
<beuno> zsquareplusc, yes, we're aware of the performance issues on staging
<zsquareplusc> :-)
<beuno> it's a mis-behaving dependency we're trying to figure out
<beuno> zsquareplusc, will be wonky for a few days while we nail it
<zsquareplusc> and the bzr icon, left of a branch, is rendered over "lp:.."
<beuno> zsquareplusc, could you give me a link to it?
<zsquareplusc> https://staging.launchpad.net/aafigure/stable  "code for this series" section. i'm using FF 3.x (jaunty)
<zsquareplusc> and when editing a release, "answers" is grayed out. but all other "tabs" are not
<zsquareplusc> there is no direct link in launchpad from a release to a tag in a series?
#launchpad 2009-07-01
<Snova> Is there a way to remove a comment on a bug?
<Snova> (I don't see such a thing, but oh well, it can't hurt to ask)
<beuno> Snova, only if it's clearly spam
<Snova> Ah, ok, I just got confused for a moment and put a comment on the wrong bug.
<beuno> Snova, happens to the best of us, but, for now, it just stays that way
<beuno> maybe we'll have comment-collapsing in the future  :)
<mtaylor> launchpad admins around? I've got a borked branch...
<mtaylor> $ bzr push
<mtaylor> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/libcpuinfo/add-bindings/
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'No repository present: "lp-49577104:///~mordred/libcpuinfo/add-bindings"')
<spiv> mwhudson: ^
<mwhudson> yes, that branch is borked
<mwhudson> the error message is true though
<mwhudson> iirc there's a directory .bzr/repository.backup
<spiv> It shouldn't be an unexpected error in that case... I guess there's a protocol bug.
<spiv> Hmm, maybe I should change the "Server sent an unexpected error" message to include the verb name the client was using.
<mtaylor> what would be great would be if there was a way to recover :)
<mwhudson> mtaylor: you can probably grovel around with lftp
<mwhudson> mtaylor: but delete and re-push is likely easier
<mtaylor> mwhudson: you know - the last few times I've tried that - it's never worked
<mtaylor> mwhudson: I was going to do that - but there's already a merge request with merge comments associated with the branch
<mwhudson> (btw: no idea how the branch got in this state, pretty sure it wasn't launchpad that did this!)
<lifeless> mwhudson: its been submitted as a merge proposal
<mwhudson> mtaylor: can you rm -rf .bzr with lftp?
<lifeless> mtaylor: lftp sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/libcpuinfo/add-bindings
<mtaylor> mwhudson: I think it was a laptop disconnect in the middle of a bzr upgrade
<mtaylor> mwhudson: lftp is not so much allowing me to connect
<mwhudson> that might do it i guess
<mwhudson> mtaylor: strange, maybe you need to put your username in the url?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: if I do that, it prompts me for password
 * mtaylor grumbles
<mwhudson> just hit enter
<mwhudson> lftp is stupid
<mtaylor> great
<patx> what is launchpad *for* is it like a bitbucket or sourceforge?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: ooh. it seems like it might actually be working...
<spiv> patx: roughly, yes.
<patx> ok ty.
<mtaylor> ah. that's what it was
<mtaylor> I had tried to do upgrade --1.9 on it
<mtaylor> which failed with bzr: ERROR: Cannot convert to format <RepositoryFormatKnitPack6>.  Does not support rich root data.
<mtaylor> which sadly left my branch in a state
<mtaylor> while I'm here... can I poke someone in the eye about integrated wikis?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: thanks, btw. lftp editing worked great
<mwhudson> cool
<thumper> hmm... if someone is asking what launchpad is for, we've done a bad job of the home page
<zsquareplusc> i'm still looking for the section about hosting web pages ;-)
<savvas> zsquareplusc: how about hosting it at sourceforge and mirroring your code branch to launchpad?
<lifeless> thumper: as a byline 'Launchpad is a unique collaboration and Bazaar  code hosting platform for software projects.' is uhm, opaque
<zsquareplusc> savvas: i like how launchpad is organized and how you can work with the branches. i'd prefer the the bug tracker too. so just hosting the web site there seems to be a bit unfriendly.
<savvas> Well, I suggested that as a workaround until your idea is realized :)
 * mtaylor just wants lp wiki
<thumper> zsquareplusc: I too would like some web hosting
<thumper> this is a different idea to the wiki pages
<thumper> ideally I'd like to see both
 * thumper has cunning plans
 * zsquareplusc has python API docs for an extension using sphinx. a wiki wouldn't help for that. but i wiki is fine for other project docs
<Snova> I find Trac's builtin wiki quite helpful...
<thumper> zsquareplusc: as a non-binding question... what would be the most useful way to provide a
<thumper> zsquareplusc: would you like to provide a website as a stand alone branch or as part of the main branch of project?
<thumper> zsquareplusc: also, plain branch explosion, or sphinxify / some other ReST processing?
<thumper> or the normal response of: options for everything
<Ampelbein> hi there. Trying to access message 0 of bug 371281 on staging and edge gives me a "500 Internal Server Error" with the content "NoCanonicalUrl": http://paste.ubuntu.com/207250/ Is there something wrong with my code?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371281 in pidgin "pidgin evolution plugin, Evolution hang" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371281
<Ampelbein> via python-launchpadlib that is
 * thumper looks for Ampelbein
<zsquareplusc> thumper: i have the rst documents already in the branch along with the software. the sphinx output is a bunch of automatically generated static HTML files. i would not want to check these into a branch.
<thumper> Ampelbein: my guess is "it's a bug"
<thumper> Ampelbein: the return type of the messages is "IMessage" which doesn't have a defined url
<Ampelbein> thumper: woohoo. in py-lp-lib?
<thumper> Ampelbein: it should really be something like "IBugMessage" which has a location (permalink)
<thumper> Ampelbein: in launchpad itself
<thumper> Ampelbein: file a bug on "launchpad" or "malone" with your sample code and the IRC snippet
<Ampelbein> thumper: ok, will do. thanks for looking into it.
<thumper> Ampelbein: np
<thumper> zsquareplusc: how do you build your project's webpages?
<thumper> zsquareplusc: I'm not familiar with sphinx
<thumper> zsquareplusc: do you have custom CSS, make rules, ??
<zsquareplusc> thumper: in this case, just sphinx. it takes a bunch of rst files, htmlizes, puts navigation around it. it has themes and css, but i used the defaults.
<thumper> zsquareplusc: I'm just trying to work out some sensible, flexible, useful ways to get web pages up
<thumper> it is very hard to please everyone
<zsquareplusc> yep
 * thumper goes back to writing tests for the nice distro source package branch listing
<RAOF> Now that I've cut a gnome-do release for 0.8.2, is there any easy way to go through all the bugs milestoned at 0.8.2 and with status "fix committed" and change them to "fix released"?
<thumper> RAOF: I wish!
<RAOF> thumper: Yeah, so do I :P
<thumper> I've been thinking of how to do it with the LP api, but I stopped looking
<thumper> RAOF: File a bug!  Make it say "Mark bugs in this milestone released" or something
<thumper> I'd push for it :)
<RAOF> This isn't already a bug?
<thumper> perhaps it is
<thumper> make them dupe it :)
<thumper> luckily there are no bug people on right now or I'd have to duck
<RAOF> There it is... bug #341687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341687 in launchpad "Convert bugs from "Fix Committed" to "Fix Released" when a milestone is released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341687
<thumper> RAOF: you're too nice to them
<RAOF> On the plus side, finding that bug alerted me to the presence of LP's mass-bug-email interface.
<thumper> LP has a mass-bug-email interface?
<lifeless> thumper: yes
<ajmitch> rarely used, probably for a good reason
<RAOF> foreach bugnum in release ; do echo "bug $bugnum\n status fixreleased" ; done
<ajmitch> just a way to fill in the mail
<bjsnider> guys, i know one can ask for more ppa space but is there an upper limit? i mean what if i needed more than 5gb for a team ppa?
<lifeless> bjsnider: the limits are policy, so if its for a good cause and has a good reason itshould be ok
<thumper> bjsnider: I don't know, best to ask one of the soyuz guys
<lifeless> bjsnider: OTOH though,what are you doing that needs 5G?
<lifeless> bjsnider: perhaps delete old versions ?:)
<bjsnider> multiple mythtv and mythplugins builds for multiple distros, as well as a lot of other stuff related to nvidia
<spm_> bjsnider: ask a question via answers (how I love typing that contradiction ;-) ) - if you need it urgently, I can increase fairly pronto. Is usually just a sanity check against egregarious abuse.
<bjsnider> spm, thanks. that's what i wanted to haer
<wgrant> RAOF: The easier way to do mass bug changes like that is to say `  status fixreleased', and stick a couple of hundred bug addresses in To.
<wgrant> No need for a huge body like that.
<SamB> RAOF: wgrant had something to tell you
<SamB> RAOF: might want to tell him once your connection settles down
<thumper> wgrant: ick
<thumper> wgrant: I'd settle for an easy to use api
<thumper> for bug in my_project.milestone['this-one'].bugs: bug.status = 'Fix Released'
<wgrant> thumper: I last used this back in the pre-API days.
<wgrant> But yes, and the API is a good way now.
<thumper> AFAIK you can't get the bugs from a milestone via the api
<wgrant> thumper: IMilestone has a searchTasks.
<wgrant> So it looks like you can.
<wgrant> And IProduct.searchTasks can take a milestone argument.
<thumper> hmm
 * thumper wonders where searchTasks comes from...
<wgrant> thumper: IBugTarget, maybe?
<wgrant> But IMilestone probably isn't an IBugTarget... hmm.
<thumper> nope
<thumper> ah, mayby IHazBugs
<wgrant> A grep through c/l/i should tell you pretty quickly..
<wgrant> Except it's all split up now.
<thumper> yep
<thumper> wgrant: yes, all split now
<thumper> wgrant: lp.bugs.interfaces :)
<thumper> wgrant: as you'll see soon enough :)
 * thumper taunts wgrant some more
<wgrant> It remains to be seen whether it's soon or not...
<wgrant> But we can hope!
<thumper> wgrant: define soon
<spm> wgrant: hmmm. bad reaction there. "hope"??? you should be in fear of your brain imploding.
<thumper> right now the only reason that I know of is shaking out the bugs in the bzr 2a format
<wgrant> thumper: The tree is also suspiciously unsplit.
<thumper> I'd be tempted to say something wildly inaccurate or inflamitory, but it would be certain to be taken out of context and posted everywhere, so I'm refraining :)
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> spm: Why is my brain going to implode?
<spm> wgrant: is part of the LP Dev hiring process. only those who pass the test of seeing the sourcecode and not having their brains implode go onto the 2nd round of interviews. QED. :-P
<wgrant> spm: Heh.
<spm> is also why us losas are careful to only deal with tiny fractions of the codebase. generally only that around config changes. stops premature implosion.
<thumper> haha
<thumper> spm is almost right
<thumper> your brain doesn't normally implode on sight, just on attempting to understand it
 * wgrant must remember to cover the room with painting dropsheets on the 21st^W^W^Wwhenever the code is released.
<thumper> spm survives by not caring what the code does
<wgrant> I've got at least some Zope 3^WFramework^WToolkit experience, so it's a very slightly shorter learning cliff.
<spm> personally I always thought it would have been easier to write a for loop with sleep() && leak-memory() functions. but hey. :-P
<lifeless> spm: so thats why we're open sourcing?
<SamB> to eliminate the competition's brains?
<spm> bingo
<wgrant> That was my suspicion.
<spm> BWHAHAHAAHAHAHAHahahahahahaha. <===  obligatory evil laughter. if I had a white cat I'd be patting it's head.
<Richlv> hi. https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/124406 does not open fully for me in opera
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Richlv> are there any known incompatibility problems with opera (9.64 here) ?
<wgrant> Shouldn't edge be running something more recent?
<Maxime> Hi, It's my first step with launchpad. I'm looking for ssh url. Any idea ?
<wgrant> Maxime: What do you mean? What are you trying to do?
<Maxime> I'm trying to upload my first file onto launchpad.
<Maxime> I think i didn't understand something :(
<wgrant> Maxime: What kind of file? A file in version control, or a release of your software?
<Maxime> A file version control, using bazaar
<wgrant> Do you have a local branch?
<Maxime> no, i'd like to use lauchpad as repo. On local, i've only original files
<wgrant> Maxime: Have you seen https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch?
<Maxime> Yes, i think i'm starting to understand
<Maxime> bzr launchpad-login your-id it's on my computer, not onto server throw ssh ?
<wgrant> Once you've run "bzr launchpad-login yourusername", "bzr push lp:~user/project/branch" will use SSH.
<wgrant> So, run bzr launchpad-login on your local machine.
<Maxime> ok, thanks, i'm goind to try why this.
<robin> Is there somebody have a look at my question? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/75673
<Maxime> I still have some problem with my first bazaar upload. I get this: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "U:/dev/". Any idea of my problem ?
<wgrant> Maxime: You need to run "bzr push lp:whatever" from within a branch. U:/dev isn't a branch.
<Maxime> "whatever" is on local or server part ?
<RAOF> Server part.  Where do you want to push it to?
<Maxime> onto this project plugins-dc-aa. Push means "send my local files to server", am i right ?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Maxime> i've the same error message with this "bzr branch lp:plugins-dc-aa" :(
<Maxime> So, first i've to create a local branch ?
<RAOF> Ah, yes.  There's currently no branch in lp:plugins-dc-aa
<Maxime> humm, trunk isn't a branch ?
<noodles775> wgrant: the ppa listing is just a snippet (ie. only 3 archives with the latest publishings)
<wgrant> Maxime: Did you try to push to lp:plugins-dc-aa/trunk?
<wgrant> noodles775: Well, that's pretty useless.
<wgrant> noodles775: What's the point of it?
<noodles775> wgrant: with a link to further ones of course...
<wgrant> noodles775: Ah.
<wgrant> That's eventually always going to be dailies in a lot of cases, so I still don't like it much.
<noodles775> wgrant: as in the bug, the long-term plan is to (1) have the top *ranked* ones displayed there,
<noodles775> wgrant: and (2) eventually have the link going to a better page than the ppa search.
<wgrant> noodles775: I might read the bug again... there's been a few comments, so I've probably forgotten everything.
<noodles775> wgrant: yeah, it'd be great to get more feedback from people! Thanks!
<Maxime> wgrant:  i tested lp:plugins-dc-aa/trunk. I got the same error :(
<wgrant> Maxime: Right. That's just an alias to a branch. You need to push to lp:~personorteam/project/branch
<wgrant> Maxime: Then you can make lp:plugins-dc-aa/trunk point to that branch later.
<wgrant> But you can't use lp:plugins-dc-aa/trunk to create a new branch.
<Maxime> ok, thanks, i'll test that.
<wgrant> Malone isn't a very good medium for near-realtime discussion like this...
<mpt> I don't seem to be able to unmark a duplicate bug report any more
<mpt> Anyone else have the same problem?
<wgrant> I haven't tried for a few days, and I don't hold much hope for staging working...
<wgrant> But it did work around 2.2.6's release.
<mpt> e.g. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/393775 is not a duplicate, but there's no link to unmark it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393775 in hundredpapercuts "change yes-no-dialogs in all applications (dup-of: 389876)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 389876 in ubuntu "Inconsistent: Quit without saving Firefox, Gedit, OpenOffice" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> mpt: Refreshed the page?
<mpt> yep
<wgrant> I've seen that, but I think it's only after you've already used the AJAX widget once.
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> I see the edit link.
<mpt> aha, shows up in Firefox but not Chrome
<wgrant> I saw a bug about a similar thing earlier. Was that you too?
<mpt> Chromium, rather
<wgrant> (similar thing == sprites not showing up in Chrom(e|ium))
<mpt> ... And in Epiphany but not Konqueror
<mpt> So, yeah, it's another WebKit-specific bug
<bigjools> mpt: I unmark by removing the bug number in the dupe form
<mpt> bigjools, yes, and that's a problem in itself, but it's not the problem I'm having here
<mpt> The problem here is that the button to *get to* the form is missing in WebKit and KHTML.
<bigjools> ah
<mpt> (reported as bug 394189)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394189 in malone "Can't unmark a bug report as a duplicate in WebKit and KHTML" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394189
<bigjools> mpt: aieee that's a subtle difference between FF and Konq to un-dupe
<mpt> bigjools, yes, I much prefer my original design for the duplicate section ;-)
<bigjools> well, the un-dupe link is just a small icon.  ew.
<mpt> Merge proposal comments look awf
<mpt> ul in WebKit too, they're wrappe
<mpt> d in the middle of words
<elmo> wha
<elmo> t yo
<elmo> u sa
<elmo> y
<RAOF> And they don't wrap at all in firefox 3.5 :)
<wgrant> There are bugs on both issues already.
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> I'm trying for the 3th time to upload a .orig.tar.gz (gears) with dput but there's no way, it always hangs on the last KB. (And yes, yesterday I left it running for over 4 hours and it didn't do anything more).
<bigjools> cprov1: ^ did we decide that was a router problem or something else?  I can't quite remember.
<cprov> RainCT: router problem was the last guess ... we are not sure what is causing it.
<cprov> RainCT: ubuntu or ppa ?
<RainCT> cprov: ubuntu
<cprov> RainCT: can you please try again ?
<RainCT> sure
<bigjools> RainCT: what sort of local router do you have?
<RainCT> bigjools: A Canopy WiMAX thing (dunno the exact model, I have no access to it), and an (old) Fonera in the middle for the W-LAN. I think last time I had the problem that was with a different connection (Huawei E220 3G modem).
<bigjools> hmmm ok, doesn't sound familiar
<bigjools> if you search the Intarweb for ftp upload hangs, there's a lot hits :/
<bigjools> RainCT: are you NATed?  if so can you try with a real IP
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, can a bug be set on more than one ubuntu package in launchpad?
<Sam-I-Am> nice backup on amd64 ppa builds :/
<elmo> Sam-I-Am: it's all of 30 builds?
<Sam-I-Am> is there a place to see the build queue?
<Sam-I-Am> elmo: the wait time is nearly 12 hours... longer than i've seen before :P
<geser> Sam-I-Am: not the queue itself but the current state: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<Sam-I-Am> cool
<Sam-I-Am> wonder why the amd64 queue is so long vs. the other archs
<lex79> Hi, I'm uploading kde backport here:
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<lex79> I need more space
<lex79> spm: are you around?
<bigjools> lex79: file a question on the Soyuz project and it will be dealt with
<lex79> ok
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<Obfreak> Hello, I require a helper to aid me in recovering my launchpad account (email lost during a DNS change and password reset).
<lex79> bigjools: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/75823
<lex79> thanks
<bigjools> lex79: thank you, an admin will pick it up later
<lex79> thanks
<bigjools> matsubara: can you help Obfreak --^ ?
<matsubara> bigjools, yes
<matsubara> Obfreak, hi
<matsubara> Obfreak, what's your email address? (feel free to privmsg me if you don't want to disclose the email address here)
<leifdk1978> hey guys have a quistion  on launchpad
<thumper> leifdk1978: just ask away
<leifdk1978> ok :)
<leifdk1978> is the launchpad used for tranlastion or only bug an pacakge maintainers
<thumper> both
<thumper> and more
<leifdk1978> ok cool
<leifdk1978> just that the danish team is using a other metod to translate
 * rowinggolfer reads https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<rowinggolfer> so not fully open source then :(
<rowinggolfer> http://blog.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-15-launchpads-going-open-source
<rowinggolfer> wow.
<rowinggolfer> 11 weeks since the last launchpod podcast?
<fta> gasp :( https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5  why list untrusted/unknown PPAs there and not the ones maintained by a real team! it was better off
<fta> it's adding confusion to an already confused situation
<beuno> fta, I'm sorry, we're working on the UI for that
<beuno> it's temporary
<mwhudson> fta: i presume it's automated?
<beuno> let me find you the bug # so you can help us figure it out
<beuno> fta, bug 280958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280958 in soyuz "Package page doesn't show related PPAs for that package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280958
<beuno> (it is automated, btw)
<beuno> we need to find a good way of selecting the best ones
<beuno> please let us know if you have ideas  :)
<fta> ok, thanks, i will
<EvanCarroll> I really wish the bug tracker permitted fileing a distribution bug link for CPAN
<thumper> EvanCarroll: file a bug :)
<rwparris2> Hi.  I'm thinking of hosting the addons part of a project I contribute to called XBMC on launchpad, but I don't know if launchpad would really be the best place to do that.  Do you get ftp access to your distributable files/binaries when you release them?
<matsubara> rwparris2, no ftp access.
<rwparris2> matsubara, is it just a web interface?
<matsubara> rwparris2, there's also an API which you can use to upload and, IIRC, download files
<mxpxpod> is there a way to grab a bunch of branches at once? or associate a bunch of branches as a "view" where people can bzr branch lp:my-view or something?
<mxpxpod> for instance, for project groups that bring a bunch of projects together for a release
<matsubara> mxpxpod, nope.
<mxpxpod> matsubara: are there any plans for that?
<matsubara> mxpxpod, no, AFAICT.
<mxpxpod> ok
<matsubara> mxpxpod, feel free to file a bug on https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug requesting that
<mxpxpod> matsubara: well, I guess the real question is does bzr support that?
<matsubara> mxpxpod, IIUC, what you seem to want is, for instance bzr branch lp:some-project-group and this command will branch the development focus (trunk) for each one of the projects under that project group?
<mxpxpod> matsubara: correct
<matsubara> mxpxpod, I guess a plugin to bzr could do that. Your idea doesn't sound like a very common use case though.
<mxpxpod> matsubara: yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<matsubara> imagine someone doing bzr lp:gnome
<mxpxpod> matsubara: true :)
#launchpad 2009-07-02
<thumper> mxpxpod: part of what you are talking about are sub-trees in a bazaar branch
<thumper> mxpxpod: there has been some work on this recently, but not yet production ready
<mxpxpod> thumper: oh, really?
<mxpxpod> thumper: gotcha
<thumper> mxpxpod: as in you have a branch, and inside there you say src/foo is actually lp:foo
<thumper> mxpxpod: so when someone gets your branch, it goes and gets the other branch too
<thumper> hence, sub-trees
<mxpxpod> thumper: yeah, something like that... sort of like svn:externals
<thumper> right
<thumper> see #bzr for status
<wgrant> beuno: Are you aware that while project custom icons are fixed, project groups are still broken?
<beuno> wgrant, I am not
<beuno> file it and I'll fix it
<beuno> assign directly to me  :)
<beuno> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> Why are the comment numbers, which are perhaps the least interesting information about the comment, in the prime position in the header?
<wgrant> And why does that use a table?
<beuno> wgrant, comment numbers are used so people can refer to them
<beuno> no idea about the table
<wgrant> beuno: They make it harder to quickly scan down the list of comments, looking for interesting ones by a certain person.
<beuno> it seems to be using up too much space
<wgrant> And I need to know them maybe a few times a month.
<beuno> yeah, the activity loos broken
<beuno> wgrant, file it as well, we need to have another iteration over this!  :)
<wgrant> I think those changes also broke lots of other stuff.
<wgrant> Because the padding changed.
<beuno> it did
<wgrant> And two other places use boardComment, although one only started doing so yesterday IIRC>
<beuno> thumper's sad
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> anyway
<beuno> I'm off to dinner
<wgrant> Sure, thanks.
<beuno> but we absolutely need to nail this
<beuno> so thanks for bringing it up
<beuno> (hadn't seen it live)
<wgrant> Against where shall I file the padding bug? It affects soyuz/launchpad-code, but is probably a malone bug.
<beuno> wgrant, malone is probably best
<beuno> if in doubt
<beuno> foundations!
<wgrant> You mean launchpad?
<wgrant> I'm not sure why foundations would want it. So malone it is.
<jercos> Hi, I just recieved a bug on one of my projects that I can't quite describe as spam... but it basically went "Hi, I'm Alejandra and I need friends"
<jercos> I didn't see any "delete bug" or "report creator" buttong :-\
<jercos> -g
<nhandler> jercos: You can't delete it, but you can mark it as 'Invalid' so that it does not show up in most listings
<nhandler> jercos: If you post a link to the user's profile, the LP admins can decide how to handle it
<jercos> So, add an Invalid tag?
<nhandler> jercos: No, change the status
<jercos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~aleja-1991-01
<jercos> actual bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/artemis/+bug/394083
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 394083 in artemis "alejandra" [Low,Invalid]
<spiv> Huh, I just logged into to launchpad, but the pages afterwards are still asking me to log in/register.
<spiv> Hmm, it worked the second time.
<wgrant> spiv: edge redirect
<wgrant> Bug #160191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160191 in ubuntu "Beta testers asked to log in twice (launchpad.net then edge.launchpad.net)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160191
<wgrant> Why are there so few amd64 buildds?
<wgrant> The queue is quickly getting longer.
<spiv> wgrant: hmm, yes, I guess that's it, I initially loaded LP via a link in an email.
<yoli> Enter text here...hola
<andersk> Does anyone understand why this build failed? https://launchpad.net/~anders-kaseorg/+archive/openafs/+build/1102715
<andersk> The upload log claims "Upload was rejected: debhelper_7.0.13ubuntu1~dapper1~andersk3_all.deb control file lists section as main/ but changes file has main/devel."
<wgrant> andersk: The control file in your binary is broken.
 * wgrant inspects the source and build log.
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I seem to remember some talk about open-sourcing launchpad "pretty soon now" some while ago.. did I miss the announcement or has this not happened yet
<tsimpson> kblin: the link in the topic has the information
<kblin> d'oh, missed that one
<kblin> thanks
<dholbach> hiya
<popey> morning :)
<dholbach> until https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/393914 is fixed, could somebody please set ~locoteams to "restricted"?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393914 in launchpad-registry "~team membership of ~X-merged can not be deactivated" [Low,Triaged]
<dholbach> we get a people who want to (pointlessly) join the team :)
<dholbach> popey said that LP oopses out, when he tries to set it manually
<popey> i see lp has been updated
<popey> will try again as i haven't done so in a week or so
<popey> will wait till I am off 3g though first
<popey> 30 mins
<dholbach> popey: let me try and see if I can do it
<dholbach> popey:  "6165 member(s)  have not set their location. Do it for them!"
<dholbach> holy COW :)
<dholbach> popey: ah no, can't change it, I'm not owner
<dholbach> popey: I guess I don't need to be admin either
<dstansby> Is anyone else having trouble using launchpad at the moment?
<wgrant> dstansby: It's working OK for me.
<dstansby> I'm using the beta version if that makes a difference
<dstansby> It's just that I've been trying to subscribe someone else to a bug for about 10mins now and it's not working  :(
<wgrant> dstansby: Ah, there are a few problems in the subscription area. Who are you trying to subscribe?
<dstansby> wgrant: ubuntu-main-sponsors
<dstansby> It seems to have worked now though
<wgrant> And what happens when you try?
<dstansby> It either didn't work at all, and came up with an error box that didn't provide any useful info and an OK button, or the team came up under subscribers, but was greyed out and wansn't subscribed
<wgrant> dstansby: Hmm, you're right, edge is a bit broken.
<popey> (Error ID: OOPS-1279EB60)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1279EB60
<popey> dholbach: (Error ID: OOPS-1279EC65) when i tried to switch ~locoteams to restricted
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1279EC65
<dholbach> popey: let's wait for the fine masters of LP to fix it then :)
<rmaj> hello, i get a timeout - (Error ID: OOPS-1279D2101)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1279D2101
<rmaj> I guess my search was too wide
<mdz> I'm getting quite a few "Please try again" pages
<bigjools> elmo: ^
<bigjools> mdz: is that on edge?
<mdz> bigjools, yes
<mdz> just got another
<mdz> Please try again
<mdz> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<mdz> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<mdz> Thanks for your patience.
<mdz> what does that page mean in terms of where the failure occurred?
<wgrant> It generally means that an appserver has hung.
<wgrant> Or, given the frequency of them that I've been seeing, several.
<bigjools> rmaj: that looks like a spurious timeout, I can't see anything wrong other than a slow database response, is it still doing it?
<bigjools> wgrant: that's my guess too
<wgrant> bigjools: Any idea what's going on with empty PPA sections sometimes showing up?
<bigjools> wgrant: no, I am going to debug it shortly
<wgrant> I wonder if it's private archive subscriptions.
<bigjools> I doubt it
<wgrant> Since the sort of people that I'd expect to have them show the problem.
<mdz> bigjools, yes, it's still doing it.  is anyone responding?
<nailora> i am getting lots of "Please try again                    Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.         " recently
<nailora> a known problem?
<rmaj> bigjools: I get this all the time
<bigjools> nailora: yes, known problem if you're using the edge servers
<bigjools> rmaj: ok thanks
<rmaj> well, like 2 out of 4 tries
<dholbach> bigjools: I guess a "502 Bad Gateway" using edge for the LP API might have the same cause?
<bigjools> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> oh... the "don't redirect me to edge for 2 hours" button is gone
<dholbach> does anybody have the link to that button? :)
<wgrant> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/
<dholbach> ah ok
<wgrant> It doesn't show up on https://edge.launchpad.net/
<dholbach> yeah, I just noticed :-)
<dholbach> thanks
<bigjools> heh, there's a bug to put that button on the edge front page too
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Timeouts due to failing app-server -- watch here for updates | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<wgrant> Bug #391208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391208 in launchpad "would like to have the cancel redirect on edge. home page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391208
<dholbach> wgrant knows Launchpad bug numbers by heart
<dholbach> that's amazing
<bigjools> he's our groupie
<dholbach> I mean it's easy... Launchpad doesn't have that many bugs
<wgrant> dholbach: 'fraid I just have Evo's search feature.
<dholbach> but pedro_ and seb128 are killer: they know all desktop bug numbers, no matter if it's ubuntu, debian or gnome upstream by heart
<bigjools> dholbach: haha :)
<dholbach> even the old ones that are already fixed
 * dholbach hugs y'all
<oSoMoN> hi all
<mrevell> hi oSoMoN
<wgrant> mrevell: Might it be advisable to recommend turning off the redirect in the topic?
<mrevell> wgrant: Yeah, good idea
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Getting timeouts on edge? Visit launchpad.net to disable the timeout. | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<dholbach> disable the redirection? :)
<wgrant> He got it right on identi.ca.
<mrevell> doh
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Getting timeouts on edge? Visit launchpad.net to disable the redirect. | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<Ferzzz> Was there a problem with the API of launchpad this morning?
<Ferzzz> We got plenty of 502 and 503 while trying to create bugs...
<wgrant> Ferzzz: Yep. See the topic.
<Ferzzz> Great. It's fixed now, but I justed wanted a confimation. Thanks a lot
<Ferzzz> Cheers!
<holzmodem> hi, need some help, how can i build a patched kernel inside a ppa, that does NOT over the original one? all my patched kernels override the original, so i cant fallback
<tsimpson> holzmodem: you'll get better support on packaging in #ubuntu-motu
<holzmodem> thanks
<Hew> Hi. I need admin support for changing the bugtracker for the revelation project.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mrevell> Hew: Please file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/answers and one of the admins will take care of it.
<wgrant> mrevell: You mean https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad?
<mrevell> Ach, yes
<mrevell> Hew: As wgrant says, that's https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> what's the rationale behind displaying PPA packages on source package pages?
<Laney> especially in such a prominent position
<noodles775> Hi Laney, it's still a work in progress...
<noodles775> I'm actually working on a branch right now to make it much less prominent...
<noodles775> (ie. it'll be a collapsed section that will only be expanded if you click)
<Laney> fair enough. Have you had requests for this? I can't think of a use case
<noodles775> Laney, yes, the discussion is on bug 280958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280958 in soyuz "Package page doesn't show related PPAs for that package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280958
<noodles775> And if you've got time for a bit of feedback, the last comment there has a 5second video showing the new less-prominent version...
<Laney> noodles775: That's much better. I find myself agreeing with Scott's comments though, give how PPAs are used.
<Laney> For example I sometimes upload random testing uploads that have a high chance of being broken and I'd hate to hear of someone stumbling across and using them...
<noodles775> Laney: great. Thanks for the feedback.
<noodles775> Yes, eventually they will be ordered by *rank*
<noodles775> And that will definitely be an issue until we have ranks (hence trying to be clear about it in the text, that it's ordered by most recently uploaded)
<noodles775> I'm finding that one of the hardest things with Launchpad UI is that there are two very distinct target user groups with very different expectations...
<Laney> I can kind of only see the potential pain and not the benefits. People should only use PPAs if they know why they want to, which is why they're useful when promoted alongside blog posts and the like
<Laney> as a developer I don't see why I want this
<Laney> mpt argues for consistency across parts of launchpad, but it's often the case that bzr branches are used very differently from PPAs
<mpt> Laney, I'm asking for consistency between the same type of item on *the same page* :-P
<noodles775> Laney: I think that's the key thing though, it isn't developers who *would* want this...
<Laney> OK consider the recent pidgin bug where Yahoo! was broken
<Laney> it's reasonable to think that users would somehow find the Launchpad source package page for this when looking for a solution
<noodles775> Yes, hence the bold "untrusted and unsupported"
<Laney> now what if I upload a package which does rm -rf /....
<Laney> I doubt that this will defer people
<noodles775> Yep, that's a general problem with any .deb that gets installed on a users system right?
<Laney> deter*
<Laney> right, but we don't promote them
<noodles775> We haven't, but people are doing it non-the-less...
<Laney> there's a difference between the gun existing and us showing you where it is
<noodles775> So if it's between installing a deb of the latest blah package or installing the beta-ppa....
<Laney> anyway maybe PPA ranking does solve this, I don't know what it is
<noodles775> Laney, yep, I agree, but is there an option to show people how to best use one (a gun is a bad example...)
<noodles775> Yes, hopefully.
<noodles775> Laney: btw, I've been thinking about the concept of 'trusted software archives' lately, if you're interested and have time:
<noodles775> http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2009/06/02/trusted-software-archives/
<noodles775> I'm relatively new to packaging etc., but am keen to learn and help find a good long-term solution to the problem.
<Laney> I don't know, it's a very difficult problem. The way it works in Ubuntu is to prove yourself with several months of good work, after which your peers will have enough knowledge to be able to confidently advocate your trustworthiness. It's not obvious how to translate this to PPA archives...
<noodles775> Yeah... I guess the idea that an actual PPA archive could contain signed certificates, so when you go to add a PPA, you'll know who has said that they trust that PPA (if anyone)
<noodles775> s/that/is that
<mpt> Ah, the expander is a nice way of making them less obtrusive
<mpt> noodles775, have you sent it to PQM yet?
<gaspa> Hi, changes file have not charset set in Content-Type header... were they utf-8 or what?
<noodles775> mpt: no... I'm just sending it for review now...
<mpt> ok, I'll be quiet then :-)
<Laney> noodles775: what about team PPAs though?
<noodles775> Laney: sorry, in what context? (the current feature, or the topic of trusted software archives)
<Laney> trusted archives :)
<Laney> I don't know how I could genuinely say that I trust a team PPA, because I have no idea who's going to come along in the future
<noodles775> Laney: Ah I see... yes, so I guess you would only sign a certificate for teams that you had confidence in (perhaps backed by an organisation, or well established etc.)?
<Laney> it's hard to do with a lot of foss projects
<Laney> and trusting someone to develop good software isn't the same as trusting them to make decent Debian packages
<Laney> I don't envy you trying to figure this out :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<geser> what can cause a "HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed" when calling task.lp_save() after updating task.status and task.importance for a newly created bug?
<salgado> geser, maybe the user doesn't have the rights to set the bug to that specific state
<geser> hmm, that user was me (I was using requestsync) and I updated the status and importance through the web ui as the bug was already created
<MrKanister> Hi, I got a question: Why is it that launchpad does convert "LP: #bug" into a link, but "lp: #bug" not
<MrKanister> For example last version of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui
<rockstar> MrKanister, you could probably file a bug about that.
<MrKanister> rockstar: Thanks for your answer. Should it be filed against the launchpad projekt or something specific?
<rockstar> MrKanister, file it against launchpad-foundations, please.
<MrKanister> rockstar: Thank you. I will do that then.
<oubiwann> um, guys? I'm having *serious* problems with launchpad....
<oubiwann> I can't login
<oubiwann> and when I do the password request, it says that my account details have not been found
<oubiwann> I asked radix to check out my user page from the link in Launchpad
<radix> https://launchpad.net/~oubiwann
<oubiwann> and he says that he sees a note saying that this user does not use launchpad
<radix> he definitely used to, especially given there's a user icon
<radix> and he has tons of karma
<oubiwann> don't take my karma, mr. luanchpad!
<oubiwann> Ursinha: you around?
<Ursinha> oubiwann, yes :)
<Ursinha> let me read
<oubiwann> Ursinha: thanks!
<Ursinha> oh, this is odd
<oubiwann> Ursinha: yeah! I feel like someone's robbed my house :-(
<oubiwann> and my office!
<Ursinha> :(
 * oubiwann wonders if he can push branches to lp:~oubiwann...
<Ursinha> oubiwann, can you try that, please?
<oubiwann> Ursinha: fail
<Ursinha> oubiwann, hm
<oubiwann> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "<Fault -1: 'OOPS-1279XMLP18'>")
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1279XMLP18
<evanrmurphy> danilos: Out of curiosity, how does message sharing handle Karma points?
<danilos> evanrmurphy: they are not duplicated (i.e. even if a translation is shared, you get karma points only once)
<evanrmurphy> danilos: Makes sense, thanks. :)
<oubiwann> Ursinha: radix mentioned something about a session deletion that happened yesterday... could this be related?
<Ursinha> oubiwann, I'm investigating right now
<oubiwann> Ursinha: thanks!
<evanrmurphy> danilos: I find the project really exciting. I know some of the Spanish translators put in a lot of hours reapproving translations each release cycle. This could save a ton of work!
<danilos> evanrmurphy: yeah, it's going to be a big win for everyone involved; hopefully no reapproving will need to happen anymore
<evanrmurphy> \o/
<Kangarooo> ok hello I wanna kill some bugs.. im doing it with just launchapd thrue firefox. I saw in synaptic there is some ubuntu bug team package? is it with tools for bug team? if not then how can I halp with bug killing? im no linux programmer so how can I start? and I could start with managing and arranging them and testing if they are true or false.. so thouse who are realy bugs then programmers take on their hands
<Kangarooo> I also would need this info so I could make local bug squad in native language..
<Kangarooo> so is there some programm for bug tracking ? best way to help in launchpad to manage bugs? report/manage/search? tools? programms?
<Ursinha> hi Kangarooo
<Ursinha> Kangarooo, a good place to start is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Ursinha> Kangarooo, also, you can talk to bugs people at #ubuntu-bugs
<Kangarooo> everybody sleeps there
<Kangarooo> im using irc only when im at the momnet.. maybe im missing some irc use? why some are not at keyboard but still in irc?
<Ursinha> Kangarooo, maybe they're busy or explicitly away
<yofel> Kangarooo: it's common to be in a lot of channels at the same time here - so you can read what happend while you weren't reading in the channel
<Ursinha> oubiwann, do you have another account or that one is the only one?
<oubiwann> Ursinha: that's the only one
<Kangarooo> yofel: yes and then when back at keyboard they see someone had problem.. no one answered and they quit irc and now not ever using ubuntu again :)
<oubiwann> Ursinha: the only one I use, that is...
<oubiwann> Ursinha: when I logged in today, it sent me to a different account (oubiwann-adytum) which I've never used and don't know how it got created
<Kangarooo> going to launchpad and reporting question there for new users is too difficult and they don't think they need to register just for one problem..
<Ursinha> oubiwann, hmmm let's check
<jon2> my LP account seems to have been renamed w/o my knowledge... has anyone run into this before?
<oubiwann> Ursinha: that accoount has none of my ssh keys and isn't associated with anything I've done with Canonical
<oubiwann> jon2: yeah, there seem to be some problems today...
<jon2> oh ok, at least I'm not the only one
<jon2> although not having access to push to the mainline branch of my project is kind of inconvenient ;)
<oubiwann> jon2: yeah, tell me about it!
<Ursinha> hmm, that's becoming very weird
<oubiwann> lp seems to have forgotten my account and the associated SSH keys
<oubiwann> Ursinha: are any of the people who were involved with the session data deletion yesterday around?
<Ursinha> oubiwann, yes, stub, we're trying to sort this out
<oubiwann> awesome
<jon2> Ursinha: if it helps... when I hit lp this morning, I wasn't logged in, which I thought was strange, so I re-logged in and noticed that it has me logged in under a different username.  the new username has my real name, but none of the keys, location, etc.
<radix> !
<Ursinha> jon2, I see
<jon2> Ursinha: when I go to the profile page of my old username, it says that "Jon does not use Launchpad" although the creation date of that page says 2006-01-13
<Ursinha> oubiwann, you're able to login to the changed one, just as jon2?
<oubiwann> jon2: sounds like the same exact issue I'm having
<jon2> the creation date of my new account's profile page is today's date
<Ursinha> jon2, I see, as oubiwann's one
<oubiwann> Ursinha: yes, that's what happened to me
<jon2> the thing that made me notice the problem was that I was trying to push a branch and I got an error about a read-only transport
<jon2> so then I got on LP to look, and I wasn't on the team that admins my project
<jon2> so I thought my team membership had expired, but it hadn't...
<jon2> that's when I noticed my username was different
<Ursinha> jon2, that's really odd. I'm investigating right now, I'm sorry the inconvenience
<SiDi> Hey people
<SiDi> is there a way to push to LP behind a firewall ?
<SiDi> only ports 80 and 443 are open here
<jon2> Ursinha: no problem - thanks for looking at it
<C10uD> hello, i'm having some issues with the launchpad buildd service
<C10uD> link: https://launchpad.net/~c10ud/+archive/gst/+build/1103244
<C10uD> but as you can see i have this: https://launchpad.net/%7Ec10ud/+archive/gst/+sourcepub/662981/+listing-archive-extra in my ppa
<C10uD> the package builds correctly in my system, which has the same stuff
<C10uD> anyone from the build team around?
<bigjools> C10uD: you need to specify it as a build dependency
<C10uD> debian/control?
<bigjools> yes
<C10uD> but seems correctly installed from the virtual machine though
<C10uD> anyway, i'll try that way
<bigjools> where do you see it installed?  which package?
<C10uD> Setting up python-gst0.10 (0.10.15-1~bpo40+1) ...
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Current incident: Unable to log into Launchpad? Email feedback@launchpad.net | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<C10uD> and, i get this
<C10uD> checking for PYFARSIGHT... configure: error: Package requirements ( pygobject-2.0 >= 2.12.0
<C10uD> 				   gst-python-0.10 >= 0.10.10 ) were not met:
<C10uD> No package 'gst-python-0.10' found
<bigjools> it's python-gst0.10 but you already have it
<bigjools> what about pygobject-2.0
<bigjools> I think that's the one that's missing from your build deps
<C10uD> python-gobject-dev should be what he's looking for
<C10uD> i don't have strange packages for python in my box though
<C10uD> and the virtual machine said "Setting up python-gobject-dev (2.16.1-1ubuntu2) ..."
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> it might be a problem in that configure script then, how is it detecting the presence of the dev libs it needs?
<bigjools> I am guessing there's a mismatch between what it expects and what the packages install
<C10uD> sincerely, i don't know since i'm a newbie in build system stuff, but i guess i'll just comment out that check and try again
<C10uD> still i don't get why is building correctly here, strange indeed
<bigjools> C10uD: you probably have a local library installed not from a package
<C10uD> i don't think so, at least, this is not what i usually do :p thanks anyway, now i'll try commenting out that requests
<geser> it looks like it uses pkg-config to find the libraries
<maco> when using the email interface, if a bug affects >1 package, is it possible to specify which "affects" row in the bug you're setting the "assignee"?
<Ursinha> maco, you should click the assignee arrow in the proper row
<maco> Ursinha, email interface question ;)
<Ursinha> maco, oops :)
<Ursinha> note to self, read the whole line
<Ursinha> :P
<geser> C10uD: you need python-gst0.10-dev installed/listed in your build-depends as this package contains the .pc file which pkg-config uses to check if a library is available or not
<C10uD> geser, i'll added that lately (but didn't tell here), we'll see in the next 5 hours or so, thanks :P
<Ursinha> gmb, do you know the answer to maco's question?
<geser> maco: if I understand the docs correctly you can use "affects" to select the task which "assignee" should be changed
<maco> ok...will try
<geser> maco: see also "Editing a bug that affects multiple contexts" on https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#Commands%20reference
<maco> ah ok thanks
<gini107> hi
<gini107> i am trying to make my first commit to a featured branch on launch pad
<gini107> but i am getting an error
<gini107> Permission denied (publickey).
<gini107> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<gini107> can i get any help on this
<maco> gini107, do you have permission to push to that branch?
<gini107> yes
<nhandler> gini107: Have you added your GPG key to your Launchpad profile?
<gini107> yes
<gini107> i am in the default review tteam for this branch
<radix> it's the ssh key that's important here, not the GPG key
<nhandler> radix: Yes, that is what I meant ;)
<nhandler> gini107: Being in the review team does not necessarily mean you can commit
<gini107> i have uploaded my rsa.pub
<radix> gini107: that error indicates it's not about team membership, because the error is a basic authentication error
<gini107> yes..
<radix> gini107: the ssh server can't even identify you
<gini107> hmm..
<radix> gini107: are you using the correct username?
<gini107> yes yes
<gini107> i also think the error is because of authentication issues only
<gini107> i wasn't able to push my code to some other branch also
<radix> yes, so
<gini107> however, bzr launchpad-login malveeka (malveeka is my username)
<gini107> gives no error
<radix> gini107: are you sure you uploaded the right public key? is your private key in your agent, or are you being prompted for the password when you try pushing?
<radix> yeah, launchpad-login doesn't do any ssh stuff
<gini107> ohh..
<gini107> i am not beng prompted for a password
<radix> gini107: is your private key at ~/.ssh/id_rsa ?
<gini107> yes
<radix> and it's supposed to be passphrase-protected? if so, maybe the permissions are wrong and ssh is refusing to use it
<gini107> hmm..
<gini107> i'll regenrate a key and upload
<gini107> again
<gini107> i regenrated the ssh key
<gini107> did not gv any passphrase also
<gini107> i am not even able to checkout code
<JosefAssad> might be an idea next time to provide a password reset. People are suspicious enough of emails mentioning account resets or the like nowadays
<JosefAssad> Er. Password reset form.
<didrocks> hey, is it possible to create a branch with launchpadlib? can't find any method for that.
<Ursinha> rockstar, do you know the answer for that?
<didrocks> or at least, set development focus (and so, creating the branch thanks to bzr push) :)
<Kangarooo> hello.. when will launchpad allow for example latvian letters? look https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lv in links section irc uri is not recognized becouse lauchpad doesn't allows latvian letters.. so how can laucpad be even in other languages if letters are not recognized.. I also try html decimal codes and didn't work either..
<wgrant> Argh.
<wgrant> My account was fine 8 hours ago.
<wgrant> I did notice I got logged out on production again about 12 hours ago, but I was able to log in again.
<rockstar> didrocks, what kind of branch do you want to create?
<rockstar> didrocks, oh, I'm not sure of setting development focus is exposed through the API.
<didrocks> rockstar: the idea was to create a ~user branch and set it to development focus of a launchpad project
<didrocks> so, ~user can be created directly in bzr pushing first
<rockstar> didrocks, yea, I'm not sure if that's exposed.  It would be nice though.
 * rockstar looks
<wgrant> Hm, being deactivated also means that the person is sent no email, so it's not harmless.
<ajmitch> wgrant: you suddenly had a lot less email today?
<wgrant> ajmitch: Yes.
<wgrant> And I can't recover my account the way stub suggests, because all 6 of my email address were in the broken 1300.
<ajmitch> ouch
<wgrant> I do hope that somebody answers feedback@launchpad.net while London is asleep.
<ajmitch> looks like I can still login, thankfully
<ajmitch> who did it end up affecting?
<wgrant> I found one user last night that I thought shouldn't haven't been deactivated, but thought nothing of it.
<wgrant> Then this morning I had no bugmail, and mine was deactivated too.
 * wgrant wonders why they didn't check that they weren't going to kill any accounts while doing that.
<ajmitch> From what I read, there was some clearing of session data, which somehow deactivated many accounts?
<wgrant> No, no, that wasn't it.
<wgrant> They 'repaired' 1300 invalid person<->email links.
<wgrant> And 6 of those were repaired from my person to somewhere else.
<ajmitch> ...
<wgrant> Those links were also not particularly invalid, as they worked just fine.
<ajmitch> it's interesting that it only happened for some email addresses though
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> Even more interesting that it happened to all of mine, when they were added over a more than four-year period.
<ajmitch> and none of mine
<ajmitch> at least I still appear to have 5 listed on my LP account
<wgrant> I wonder what breaks as I try to do things as a deactivated person with no confirmed or preferred email addresses.
<wgrant> (it hasn't logged me out)
<Ursinha> wgrant, are you able or not to log in?
<ajmitch> funny, I've been logged out everywhere
<wgrant> Oh, I was too.
<wgrant> But I logged in late last night before things died.
<Ursinha> ajmitch, the logout was because of a session deletion we did yesterday
<wgrant> Ursinha: I was logged out twice.
<Ursinha> happened to me as well, but I was able to log in
<wgrant> The first one I understand, but not the second.
<wgrant> Should I try logging in? Won't that just create a new Person, confusing the situation even further?
<Ursinha> wgrant, you haven't tried to login after being logged out?
<wgrant> Ursinha: I'm not logged out.
<wgrant> Ursinha: Last time I was logged out, I was able to log in again.
<wgrant> But that was 12ish hours ago.
<wgrant> And my person was still fine.
<Ursinha> and how did you realize your account have problems?
<maco> Ursinha, he said all the bugmail suddenly stopped pouring in
<Ursinha> people related they tried to login and that led them to a new account
<wgrant> Ursinha: I had no bugmail, and my person icon had changed.
<wgrant> So I went to my person page, and found that it was telling me that I was not, in fact, using Launchpad.
<wgrant> +editemails shows that only my one unconfirmed email is still associated with me.
<Ursinha> hm
<wgrant> So, what was so invalid about these links?
<Ursinha> wgrant, do you have your regular permissions with the user you're logged in?
<wgrant> Ursinha: It seems so.
<wgrant> (which sounds like a bug)
<Ursinha> wgrant, I see here all the bugs and karma still are attached to this account
<wgrant> Ursinha: Right. Just the email addresses are gone.
<wgrant> Which mainly concerns me because I'm losing email.
<Ursinha> wgrant, well, stub did a fix for the majority of affected users, and they were told to login again, and do a merge account if needed
<Ursinha> you can try that
<wgrant> Ursinha: That won't work.
<wgrant> Ursinha: My account has no preferred email address.
<wgrant> Not even a confirmed one.
<wgrant> s/account/existing person/
<wgrant> I suppose I could try to add a new address to me old person, log out, log in to the new person, and merge.
<wgrant> But, no,
<wgrant> That sounds like a recipe for disaster.
<wgrant> Because I have things on my account that don't want to be renamed (ie. PPAs)
<wgrant> And I wonder how that interacts with OpenID.
<wgrant> And merging the other way might not work, as the person that would remain is deactivated.
<wgrant> spm: Do you have instructions on fixing this?
<wgrant> The development meeting suggests not.
<Ursinha> wgrant, spm must have the same instructions as I or matsubara do
<wgrant> Damn.
<matsubara> wgrant, we need your preferred email address and account name and you'll have to wait
<wgrant> matsubara: I've emailed feedback@launchpad.net.
<matsubara> wgrant, oh, that's fine than. It'll be looked at when stub comes back
<matsubara> but you'll have to wait
<matsubara> I'm sorry about it
<wgrant> matsubara: I guess that should only be a few hours.
<matsubara> but if you keep trying modifying the data you might make things worse
<wgrant> It would be fine if there wasn't the bugmail problem.
<wgrant> Right.
<Ursinha> wgrant, yes, only until stub comes agaonm
<wgrant> That's why I haven't tried anything.
<Ursinha> *again
#launchpad 2009-07-03
<Kangarooo> who is css programmer in launchpad? I need to assign this to him :) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/297239
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 297239 in launchpad "Difficult to search packages when reporting bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<beuno> Kangarooo, that will soon be fixed
<beuno> as in, replaced by a different picker which solves all your problems
<Ursinha> ohh beuno
 * Ursinha hugs beuno
<beuno> :)
<LarstiQ> _all_ my problems? ;)
<beuno> LarstiQ, not yours no. You're a complex person  ;)
<LarstiQ> awww :/
<matsubara> does anyone know who is the maintainer of ubottu?
<Ursinha> matsubara-dinner, it's jussi01
<Ursinha> you can talk to him at #ubuntu-bots
<matsubara-dinner> thanks!
<wgrant> Uhoh. I just got a 502 from edge again.
 * wgrant wanders off to work.
<thumper> what? wgrant works?
<james_w> thumper: hey, what's (community) on BMPs?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Current incident: Unable to log into Launchpad? Email feedback@launchpad.net | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<thumper> james_w: broken?
<thumper> james_w: they are reviews by people who are not reviewers of the target branch
<thumper> james_w: but a little broke on edge
<james_w> in that they are given to everyone?
<thumper> james_w: fix has landed but not roleld
<rockstar> james_w, I reviewed a branch that meant community is anyone not in the default review team.
<thumper> james_w: we opened up reviewing to everyone again
<thumper> not just those asked
<thumper> or in the review team of the target branch
<thumper> so if someone randomly reviews
<thumper> it says (Community)
<james_w> ok
<james_w> to me it seems like that should be inverted, but I can't think of a good term off the top of my head for the other group
<thumper> me neither
<thumper> james_w: basicly reviews by random people are nice and all but not binding
<james_w> (requested by: ~foo)?
<wgrant> thumper: Said work uses Launchpad. Fortunately bzr is a DVCS.
<kkszysiu> hello
<kkszysiu> is possible to delete PPA?
<kkszysiu> I want to change my login in launchpad
<wgrant> kkszysiu: Not at the moment, but you can request that an admin disable it.
<kkszysiu> ok so where is admin here? :D
<thumper> wgrant: :)
<wgrant> kkszysiu: You should ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad. You could also just ask an admin to force the account rename, although that will break your PPA.
<kkszysiu> wgrant, youre admin?
<wgrant> kkszysiu: Ahahahah no.
<CrazyLemon> where /to whom can i report a user that is mistranslating ..on purpose
<micahg> is there a config in launchpad to default to edge?
<lifeless> join the beta team
<micahg> lifeless: does that obligate me to anything?
<lifeless> its documented on the team page I think
<lifeless> at most you'll get announcements about things in the beta
<micahg> ok
<lifeless> (IIRC)
<micahg> cool
<Ampelbein> hi. i have a problem with py-lplib again: I want to get the bugtracker for a specific project. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/208676/ For the sourcepackage "seahorse" that works, for e.g. gnome-panel it doesn't. what could be the reason for that?
<dazjorz> Ok so the e-mail I just saw is genuine? :)
<dazjorz> It seemed to be so, having a launchpad.net link in it etc
<dazjorz> I was totally expecting to read "Go to http://launchpad.net.foo.org/ and fill in your username + password", was on the verge of deleting it :P
<lifeless> Ampelbein: it may not be set?
<lifeless> dazjorz: ?
<dazjorz> lifeless: I'm talking about the launchpad e-mail saying users may not be able to log in etc
<Ampelbein> lifeless: that would be too easy: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-panel shows the bugtracker is set
<dazjorz> anyway, good to see everything is fine, and luckily I can still log in :)
<VK7HSE> How do I get a second PPA that I created (thinking that I could delete it!) removed as I have emailed the contact link on LP but I haven't heard anything for about 2 months ???
<micahg> q&A section for launchpad?
<micahg> I"ve seen requests there
<micahg> don't know if that's the right place though
<VK7HSE> ok shall have a look...
<CarlFK1> how do delete a package from my PPA?
<CarlFK1> I have done it before...
<CarlFK1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+delete-packages ding!
<VK7HSE> CarlFK1: no I'm after the removal of a registered PPA that I created not the packages within!
<micahg> VK7HSE: I think he was answering his own question
<CarlFK1> yup :)
<VK7HSE> Ah! ;)
<VK7HSE> I currently have the one I want removed flagged as "DO NOT USE!" https://edge.launchpad.net/~vk7hse
<VK7HSE> anyway.. shall keep searching!
<nhandler> VK7HSE: micahg was correct. Create a question on answers.launchpad.net requesting the PPA's removal
<VK7HSE> nhandler: yes have done ... thanks ;)
<wgrant> Aha, the restorer of accounts is here.
<anon90> I have a friend whose location I set on launchpad. He is very unhappy with this fact and wants it deleted (not hidden, deleted). He has already sent email or submitted a web form about this. I was curious if their are any admin types around who might be able to help is request and, you know, salvage my friendship
<anon90> so... anybody?
<lifeless> he should file a request at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> it
<micahg> anon90: why not just go in and remove it?
<lifeless> will get actioned quickly
<anon90> you can
<anon90> you can
<anon90> sigh... I can't type
<anon90> he doesn't see a way to remove it... just to hide it
<lifeless> anon90: however, *anyone* can set it. so he should a) set it to something wrong :) and b) hide it.
<lifeless> anon90: that will stop anyone else ever changing it.
<micahg> preferably in the same timezone
<micahg> but wrong country or something
<anon90> unfortunately I'm not currently on footing to tell him this... he is quite upset about it (I don't understand but ... I am much more of the web 2.0 social networking mindframe, my currently anonymity aside
<anon90> )
<anon90> I think he really just wants it back to the question mark setting
<anon90> for some reason he is not happy having any location set ... and he isn't willing to go onto the page to hide it, because to do so is to give Canonical an authoritative location (which I think is overly paranoid... but alas)
<wgrant> So, there are two bugs here.
<wgrant> One is that other people can set your location - that's not a useful feature any more.
<wgrant> The other is that you can't unset your location.
<anon90> yes.
<wgrant> (the first was also brought up on the recent privacy policy blog post)
<anon90> frankly, I just didn't think about it too much. but when I set his location I assumed it would ask him to approve it or something first
<wgrant> One would think so.
<wgrant> But alas, too much sense that would make.
<anon90> there is a warning thing saying not to give sensitive information without permission ... but I didn't even register it mentally. I came from a project map page and going from one map to another I didn't really notice the warning
<anon90> grr.. that change probably got in before I set it ... that means that technically he can't cry privacy policy violation
<anon90> ... I think it is a poor policy
<anon90> *sigh*... I didn't mean to offend him... this "feature" is TEARING FRIENDSHIPS APART!! </melodrama>
<lifeless> so he should set it to the middle of the atlantic
<anon90> he is not willing to set any location... (as far as I understand it)
<wgrant> Is this the question? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/75824
<anon90> mhmm >_> (I'm sure he wouldn't appreciate me admitting that either)
<lifeless> spm: ^
<wgrant> The response there confuses me.
<wgrant> Even I could work out the query.
<anon90> yea... me too
<wgrant> stub: Oh Lord of the DB, may I have some EmailAddresses on my Person at some point today, please?
<lifeless> wgrant: ?
<anon90> *sigh* they really don't understand his desire for privacy do they? (one could argue I clearly am failing to, too ... but thats not the point)
<wgrant> lifeless: They killed my Launchpad account overnight.
<lifeless> wgrant: score!
<wgrant> lifeless: By removing all confirmed/preferred email addresses from it.
<stub> wgrant: Sure. Need launchpad username and preferred email address. Nobody sent them to me.
<wgrant> stub: I sent to feedback@launchpad.net a few hours ago.
 * wgrant PMs
<stub> Ok. Nobody filtered that yet :)
<stub> We decided to target our active users when we messed up this time.
<wgrant> Ah, OK.
<lifeless> anon90: well, I understand it. Clicking 'hide' makes it private. Setting it to garbage means even we can't do anything with it
<wgrant> stub: How is it that my email addresses added over 4 years were all broken?
<stub> Because I 'fixed' it. Sorry.
<anon90> some one can set it back to the default value in the table... I don't believe that is impossible
<anon90> its probably not built into the admin interface
<wgrant> I know that you killed them, but I was wondering how they qualified.
<anon90> but it certainly CAN be done
<wgrant> It can be.
<wgrant> I imagine an "UPDATE person SET latitude=NULL, longitude=NULL WHERE name='someuser'" would do it fine, assuming that the API fields aren't named differently.
<stub> wgrant: Because there where unvalidated email addresses that where linked to the wrong account
<wgrant> stub: Aha.
<wgrant> stub: But that unvalidated email address is the only address that survived the Purge.
<stub> wgrant: So it got picked up as corrupt data (correct) and incorrectly repaired.
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> Nasty.
<lifeless> anon90: as said, a question asked by him on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<stub> Your email address is still there - it got moved to a nice new account when you attempted to long in, which doesn't help you much.
<lifeless> anon90: it should be him, because otherwise we're deleting someones location based on a third persons request
<lifeless> anon90: and it will get deleted in the db
<wgrant> lifeless: There's one filed about it by mrevell, and the LOSAs said they couldn't do it.
<lifeless> wgrant: is that the correct one though? or someone elses?
<wgrant> stub: I never tried to log in, actually. I didn't want to break things more.
<wgrant> lifeless: It's the right one.
<lifeless> wgrant: ok, I didn't see anon90 confirm that
<lifeless> wgrant: (and I still don't see confirmation)
<anon90> I am not him
<wgrant> lifeless: 14:46:13
<stub> wgrant: Ok. Not sure then. The repair might not have gone as well as I hoped.
<anon90> but I am the one who set it
<anon90> I don't know why the ticket in the support queue isn't from him
<anon90> as I know he sent in a request himself
<wgrant> anon90: He presumably emailed feedback@launchpad.net.
<lifeless> wgrant: mhmm is hardly yes :)
<wgrant> The mrevell read that, and forwarded it.
<wgrant> stub: Aha! I'm alive again!
<stub> wgrant: Should be
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> Now I just have to work out what bugs I need to read :(
<lifeless> I'm not sure why we can't do it
<ajmitch> wgrant: you may now enjoy the wonders of bug mail again
<anon90> I'm confused...
<anon90> Matthew Revel is clearly on the launchpad team. His request claims to (and I know accurately does) reflect my friend's wishes....
<wgrant> lifeless: Is that enough? ^^
<wgrant> Yay, bugmail works again.
<anon90> I'm also annoyed that it stores enough  metainformation that he knew I was the one who set it... but not enough that they have a user_verified field
<wgrant> anon90: What do you mean?
<anon90> somehow he knew I set it ... since I set my own location I don't know what he saw
<wgrant> It does know who set it, because it becomes uneditable by anybody but the user once the user sets it.
<anon90> I just don't understand the policy. I think that field would be better used to hold a boolean for wether the user whose location it is approved it. a) it should be hidden as long as its false, but b) if it asks them if its correct and they say no... it should clear it
<anon90> this is in fact a feature request that I suppose I could file
<anon90> but at the present I really just want to get his location cleared to the point that he'll be happy
<wgrant> I think you should file a bug asking that it never be settable by anybody but the user.
<anon90> there already is one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/262193
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 262193 in launchpad-registry "new location code allows anyone to set anyone else's location" [Low,Triaged]
<anon90> so ... i don't know who anyone here is
<anon90> can anyone here help me. and lifeless said that if my friend makes a request on answers. himself than it will be fixed. is there any reason I should believe him? (I don't mean to sound rude I am just exasperated here)
<anon90> it also appears the privacy policy update of two days ago may have been in response to my friend's request
<anon90> *sigh* ... I may up losing a friend over this bug
<anon90> end up*
<anon90> lifeless: I actually checked your profile on launchpad ... it appears like you are actually someone who can help. can you state authoritatively that if he posts on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad himself it WILL be removed?
<anon90> stub: you were mentioned as a master of DBs ... any chance you could help my friend out?
<CarlFK1> anon90: regardless of what anyone does about this... you and your friend should have a talk about what is important in life
<CarlFK1> things that I don't tolerate: making me bleed, costing me money, slandering my family.
<CarlFK1> "reasonable human interaction" allows for allot of crap
<anon90> we have an inherent problem in that he highly values his privacy and I don't especially... I'm just trying to learn to better respect others privacy. my current anonymous state was just supposed to aid with his anonymity.. though my admission on the link to the answer didn't help that
<spiv> anon90: yes, answers.launchpad.net/launchpad is the best place to file support requests like that
<stub> anon90: What is the problem?
<stub> And who is your friend?
<anon90> I set a friend's location status. He doesn't want it set (at all). he emailed feedback, Matthew Revell made an answers post. The person their claims its impossible
<wgrant> A LOSA claimed that it was impossible.
<wgrant> Which is clearly false.
<stub> So setting it to Mt. Everest and flipping the 'hide' flag isn't good enough? Weird.
<anon90> stub: he doesn't want to set the location himself... he considers that to be giving an authoritative location. I don't frankly understand how his mind works on this
<stub> I can trash stuff. It probably won't make his account explode. I still don't know who you are talking about though.
<stub> Yer - sometimes 'problems' like this are a great way of filtering our userbase.
<CarlFK1> stub: I believe this is what you need:  (11:46:49 PM) wgrant: Is this the question? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/75824
<anon90> he has already said he doesn't actually *want* to be a user per se, but he is involved in some projects that keeps its bug-tracking on launchpad and wants the bug-emails.
<anon90> he is very generally anti social networking
<anon90> I am not so much ... which is why (if it was obvious who I was) you could see that I set my own location to the courtyard of my dorm complex
<stub> Location now nuked until he sets it himself and hides it or someone does it for him.
<wgrant> anon90: Well, it /is/ fairly obvious who you are.
<anon90> to people who have database access it is ... I don't know about the rest
<anon90> unless there is some field I am missing
<anon90> (or some other things that disclosing seems silly to do)
<anon90> (I can think of some ways my location is quite tractable ... without using launchpad at all)
<anon90> ... or a bug report ... or something *hides under rocks*
<wgrant> anon90: The bug report is one way.
<lifeless> anon90: I know of no specific reason why it can't be done. However mthaddon who already commented may know of some.
<anon90> stub did it
<lifeless> anon90: so, I'm sorry, but I cannot assert that *it will be done*
<spiv> wgrant: maybe the /whois is just a red herring :P
<anon90> I forget how IRC works *sigh*
<stub> Its not so much it cannot be done, its just it can a) only be done by me and is b) pointless, because anyone can set the location until the user does it themself.
<wgrant> anon90: You also joined with your real nick just before.
<wgrant> stub: Er, LOSAs can't do that?
<anon90> I know ... which was dumb
<anon90> *but its not in the log*
<stub> They could if I wrote a policy for it, but it is... well... pointless.
<anon90> also ... I realized a mutual acquaintance has been in the channel the whole time
<wgrant> stub: Oh, I always assumed that they had full access.
<wgrant> That makes more sense now.
<stub> wgrant: They do. They also don't like to go in and make random changes to the database, which can be dangerous as you found out recently ;)
<wgrant> stub: Ah, that kind of policy.
<anon90> in any case, I have done what I could do to make it better or worse... I shall now /quit ... and I shan't return unless I have better things to say
<wgrant> Has the location issue been discussed with sabdfl lately?
<wgrant> (thanks for reopening that, kfogel)
<kfogel> wgrant: np.  It hasn't been discussed with sabdfl lately, but I think that's more a matter of time allocation than intention.
<kfogel> wgrant: I think most of the solutions proposed in the bug are reasonable, fwiw.
<wgrant> kfogel: Somebody might want to reply to the two dissenting comments on http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-privacy-policy-update.
<kfogel> wgrant: thanks.  I think I'll drop a note there now.
<kfogel> wgrant: done
<thisfred> hey launchpaderos!
<thisfred> There seems to be something strange with team memberships today. Everyobe on the ubunet-hackers team now seems to show up as (community) when reviewing for one thing...
<wgrant> thisfred: There's a bug filed on that.
<thisfred> wgrant: ah, cool, I'll have a look
<thisfred> thanks
<wgrant> I would give you the bug number, but my search mechanism is broken as somebody killed my account last night.
<wgrant> But it's fairly new, and on launchpad-code.
<thisfred> wgrant: thanks, I'll find it. Seems we can't do reviews at all anymore, and reviews are disappearing. Slightly worrying... :)
<bigjools> stub: is that the bug you're fixing? --^
<thisfred> bug #394800 for further reference
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394800 in launchpad-code "Members of review team shown as (community)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394800
<wgrant> That's the one.
<stub> Could be
<stub> Looks like a different issue - aaron has a branch already.
<thisfred> also: this may be an edge only problem, it looks like now
<maxb> stub: I have a question (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/72929) requesting that one of my PGP keys be reassigned to a different account, or be removed so I can re-add it there - the question seems to be a bit stalled - do you perhaps have time to glance at it and tell me if it will get done if I wait long enough, or if it has just baffled everyone? Thanks.
<maxb> (Sorry, you got outed as master of DBs and now everyone's clamoring for you :-) )
 * wgrant hides in the corner.
<stub> maxb: There are a heap of packageuploads tied to that key. I honestly don't know what the fallout would be if I swapped things at the db level - it could break archives since they are external to the database.
<maxb> alright. At least a definite no is better than limbo :-)
<maxb> I guess I'll just have to revoke the key, create another with the same user id, and hope that isn't too confusing
<wgrant> Or get a Soyuz dev to convince stub that it's OK. But revocation is probably easier.
<wgrant> But it would be nice to avoid that keyserver pollution.
<maxb> ball back in cprov's court I guess :-)
<maxb> I can't see which key uploaded a package being important to anything except auditability
<wgrant> It wouldn't be used in archive filesystem generation.
<wgrant> All I know it's used for is showing the uploader on the IArchive:+index.
<stub> maxb: Ideally, you wouldn't have two accounts but I don't think you can do that without giving your upload full permissions on your normal account.
<wgrant> stub: Would bug #381321 have been fixed by what you did last night?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381321 in launchpad "problems with invalid account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381321
<stub> yu[
<stub> yup
<wgrant> Great.
<stuartm> good morning #launchpad. https://api.staging.launchpad.net/beta/ has been broken for over an hour. any idea when I can expect it to be available again?
<wgrant> Once stub unleashes a lot of hate on Storm, maybe.
<stuartm> heh! there's nothing like a working staging server
<Ampelbein> hi. i have a problem with py-lplib again: I want to get the bugtracker for a specific project. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/208878 For the sourcepackage "seahorse" that works, for e.g. gnome-panel it doesn't. what could be the reason for that? Of course, the bugtracker for gnome-panel is visible in the web-interface.
<stuartm> so, let's say, hypothetically, I actually had some rather pressing work to do on a system using the staging api.  how much alternative work should I consider doing while I wait for it to become available again?
<stub> stuartm: its backup. there is a nice core file for us to play with.
<wgrant> Niiice.
<stuartm> stub: thanks. will it be available for the rest of the day now?
<wgrant> But it didn't run out of RAM again?
<wgrant> Hmm, HTTP requests to lists.launchpad.net seem to hang.
<stub> RAM issues are sorted I think
<wgrant> Somebody unbroke lists.l.n?
<elmo> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> elmo: Thanks.
<elmo> well I say unbroke.  we face stabbed it.  you might want to thank me when we finally figure out what's eating gilbert forster
<Ampelbein> hi. i have a problem with py-lplib again: I want to get the bugtracker for a specific project. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/208878 For the sourcepackage "seahorse" that works, for e.g. gnome-panel it doesn't. what could be the reason for that? Of course, the bugtracker for gnome-panel is visible in the web-interface. Should I file a question/bug on launchpad?
<fta2> wgrant, /wrt bug 280958, how far are we from ppa ranking?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280958 in soyuz "Package page doesn't show related PPAs for that package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280958
<noodles775> Hey fta2,
<noodles775> We don't have any infrastructure to rank ppas yet...
<noodles775> it's planned...
<fta2> hm, ok
<noodles775> but won't be happening within the next month (I'd guess)
<noodles775> fta2: Julian also had some more suggestions that I'm going to play with...
<noodles775> Changing the wording to:
<noodles775> "There are 16 untrusted .... PPAs. Here are the three with the most recently uploaded packages..."
<noodles775> (or something similar...)
<noodles775> Do you think that would help clarify things for your users?
<noodles775> (It's not a long-term solution of course...)
<fta2> "There are 16 untrusted" implies that they are *all* untrusted, which is even more confusing
<noodles775> fta2: hmm... but if they are in PPAs, they are untrusted in one sense (ie. not part of main etc.) Outside of that, there is no way to say that one PPA is "more trusted" than another, other than via the relationships to upstream project teams (as you suggested)
<bigjools> yes, they are all untrusted though
<fta2> a lot of people think that team PPAs are somewhat trusted, or at least reliable enough to be used
<bigjools> I hear different things from different people
<bigjools> hmmm I have a thought
<bigjools> if the PPA owner or team has got someone from core-dev in it, does that make it more trusted?
<noodles775> I don't think it necessarily does... they might be part of the team but play no role in the packaging etc.?
<fta2> won't work for me, i'm motu, but not core-dev
<bigjools> what about anyone who has upload privs to Ubuntu?
<fta2> and most core-dev probably have no clue about how my packages work ;)
<bigjools> :)
<noodles775> yeah, I'm wary of trying to establish some kind of 'trust' in that sense...
<noodles775> hmph
<fta2> maybe sort the list by karma
<noodles775> ooh, there's a thought... do teams have karma though?
<noodles775> or we could use team owner?
<fta2> sum up the active members karma
<bigjools> yes, that was part of the ranking criteria we want to implement in the real ranking
<noodles775> but could we use raw karma until we have a better ranking system?
<maxb> Why should someone's translations/answers/... karma have any relevance to quality of their PPAs?
<noodles775> (summing up could be expensive)
<fta2> worth a try
<bigjools> that would nicely promote MOTU and core-devs over regular PPA users as you get more karma for uploading to Ubuntu
<bigjools> maxb: we can explicitly use Soyuz karma
<noodles775> maxb: yes, it's not perfect - we can't have a perfect atm., but it's whether it will provide useful results lots of the time (as opposed to displaying semi-random ppas by last upload)
<noodles775> bigjools: ooh, that would be great!
<nfilus> hello to all
<nfilus> I need help in setup a translation for a project
<jtv> nfilus: what's the problem?
<danilos> nfilus: hi, perhaps I can help as well if jtv is busy ;)
<nfilus> I was appointed as driver for a project and I want to help setup the translation in launchpad
 * jtv bows to danilo while leaving the room backwards
<nfilus> the help is not quite clear
<nfilus> do I (or the owner) have to create a translation group and several teams?
<danilos> nfilus: yeah, what is it that's troubling you? (so we can improve help, and explain what are following steps to take)
<danilos> nfilus: no, not at all... in general, that's only if you have very specific needs
<nfilus> I'm missing a step-by-step howto
<danilos> nfilus: for most purposes, you would use one of the existing groups, like launchpad-translators group
<nfilus> danilos: most help is targeted for end-users or subproject administrators
<danilos> nfilus: there are many variations of allowed set-up, we'll definitely work on a "recommended" one and document it once we get there
<nfilus> ok, the project is centreon - a nagios frontend
<nfilus> I don'T think it should be supervised by one of the existing teams
<nfilus> sorry, groups
<danilos> nfilus: why not?
<nfilus> it is too different?!
<nfilus> what are the pros and cons for joining an existing group or creating a new one?
<danilos> nfilus: having a translation group basically means having to run a complete translation project on your own, it's a lot of work just to communicate with all the people
<nfilus> so a missing document would be: "what can an existing group (like launchpad-translators) do for you
<danilos> nfilus: well, creating a new one: only admins can do it, it allows you to tightly control who gets to edit translations, and that's usually why you'd ask for it; using existing ones, there are already translators in them, they have a set of rules and policies for doing quality translations (not everybody can join), and represent established translation teams
<danilos> nfilus: we are in the process of improving that documentation (actually, you might see some of it already if you are using edge.launchpad.net)
<danilos> nfilus: also, launchpad-translations group has recently been started and has not really kicked off yet, though we are working on that
<nfilus> danilos: so a groups may (and should) consist of translators outside of the project?!
<danilos> nfilus: well, that's the big benefit of Launchpad: you get more contributions from outside people, meaning more translations, meaning more prospective users who can understand your application
<nfilus> danilos: contributions from outside are ok, but outside administrators?
<danilos> nfilus: if you don't like the idea of more translations and more users, it's a good idea to set up your own translation group (big projects who already have established translation communities like GNOME do that)
<danilos> nfilus: they are only administering translation team structure; launchpad-translators is going to have only good translators
<danilos> nfilus: who can do the translation and in what way also depends on privilege level you choose
<nfilus> danilos: so assume, I would assign an existing group to the project, then they will be responsible for the translation and invite/ack people and proposed translations, right?
<danilos> nfilus: that's right, if you use Structured or Restricted privileges; if you use Open, anybody (even people from outside translation group) can translate anything
<danilos> nfilus: if you go to a page like https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/limewire and click on "Open", you'll see privileges explained (that will show up on production servers shortly if it hasn't already; for it to show up on your project, you'll need to mark it as using translations)
<nfilus> ok, I just noticed on https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Groups the link to https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators
<nfilus> danilos: this section should be described and empesized better as it gives the advantages of joining a group - here: launchpadtranslators
<danilos> nfilus: right, I'll forward that input to our docs guy, mrevell
<danilos> nfilus: we definitely want to spend more time on that group, so it becomes more and more useful
<mrevell> nfilus: let me read up a little
<mrevell> I've just added some pop-up help, that's on edge right now, that explains translation groups right on the page where you select one. I'll update the help wiki too
<mrevell> the /LaunchpadTranslators section is cared for by the LP translators group themselves
<mrevell> I shall look at how better to give that some more prominence
<nfilus> In: "You can contact the Launchpad Translators Team for announcing things that affect all languages (ex. approaching release, major string changes, string freeze... etc.) or a specific language team for things affecting only one language. "
<nfilus> the term team is used in a different mannor as defined before
<nfilus> different way
<nfilus> or is there a team and a group "launchpad translators"?
<nfilus> oh, there are very few language teams in launchpad-translators
<nfilus> danilos: so in my case (I am the project driver, not the owner) I would have to ask the owner to assign the launchpad-translators as responsible group, choose a policy (like restricted or open) then I would have to join the "Launchpad German Translators" to translate the project
<nfilus> danilos: right?
<nfilus> and by beeing in the team I may also translate strings from all the other projects from launchpad-translators group?
<danilos> nfilus: right; if you make it structured, for languages which have no teams it'll be just as if it's completely open
<danilos> nfilus: otherwise, in structured, people can only make suggestions if they are not in a team, and team members have to approve them
<nfilus> great
<nfilus> all the informations are there, but in different places ...
<nfilus> thank you very much
<danilos> nfilus: np, sorry for it being so confusing
<nfilus> danilos: no problem, I hope my difficulties and the feedback will help improving it
<nfilus> danilos: if we choose launchpad translators as the group - can we assign individual language teams?
<nfilus> danilos: for example: the project is done in france, but still there is no french team in the group
<danilos> nfilus: no, but if there's someone willing to lead a French launchpad translators team by the standards of launchpad translators group (i.e. do not make a team open, have some initial documentation, and do not approve anybody into a team), then we can assign it to them
<nfilus> ah, ok ... I don'T think there are enough ressources :)
<dpm> nfilus: you can try to contact the French Ubuntu translators to create a Launchpad translators group, since they've got experience and follow the standards danilos was mentioning. Or you can let me know whether I can assist you contacting them, I'll be glad to help -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr
<nfilus> thanks for the offer - I will pass it to the french guys (I can already join the german group :) )
<dpm> great
<nfilus> thanks once again
<nfilus> bye
<pmatulis> should all subscribers to a branch get diffs?  or do they need to be part of a review team?
<beuno> pmatulis, you specify what type of notification you want when you subscribe
<pmatulis> beuno: so receiving diffs by mail has nothing to do with being part of a special review team?
<beuno> pmatulis, exactly
<pmatulis> beuno: ty
<fta2> i see the number of builders assigned to PPAs fluctuate a lot those days.. just out of curiosity, what else are they doing? http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-builders.png
<pisecx> Hi. I was testing launchpad functionality and added two users to a "team". Is it possible to delete them? I have found deactivate and they are listed in "former members" list.
<matsubara> pisecx, if they're in the former members list means they don't belong to the team anymore
<matsubara> it's the same thing as deleting them
<pisecx> i see )
<pisecx> but they a listed )
<pisecx> all other people of world are not listed in those list )
<matsubara> well, they're listed because they once were added to the team but then removed. why is that a problem?
<pisecx> no, no problems, thanks
<matsubara> pisecx, bug 239911 might be the bug you're looking for
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239911 in launchpad-registry "Former Member management needs preference" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239911
<devananda> Hi all ... is there a way to accelerate bzr push to lp? I'm barely getting 8KB/s
<Ape> Is it possible to cancel builds on Launchpad PPA (for resource saving etc.)? I updated my package and it still wants to compile the old version (that had a bad error, I quickly fixed). I think I should cancel the old packages, because they are not needed at all.
<alkisg> What do I have to do to delete an empty PPA that we mistakenly created for my team? File a question in soyuz? https://launchpad.net/~linux.sch.gr/+archive/ppa
<zsquareplusc> the idea of the milestone column in the list of bugs is? the milestone where the fix should be included, or where the error occurred?
<maxb> Ape: Once you've uploaded a new package, builds that have not yet started will be cancelled when they would otherwise start. Builds that have already started cannot be cancelled without admin intervention, so it's usually only worthwhile if the build would take many hours
<Ape> Ok
<maxb> alkisg: Correct, file a question
<maxb> zsquareplusc: Milestones are for future planning of when developers think they need to aim to fix a bug by
<zsquareplusc> maxb: ok
<zsquareplusc> i whish that this would be more clear when looking at the web page. because a lot of bug trackers allow you to set where the bug was found
<maxb> It is a feature that is notably missing in Launchpad
 * zsquareplusc likes that one can play around in staging
<zsquareplusc> is it possible to migrate the sf.net tracker when a project is being moved over to launchpad?
<Xiumeteo> hey i need help to push
<zsquareplusc> then push to us some more detail about your problem
<Xiumeteo> ejem my question is the next bzr said me that i need to protect my ssh private key and then ignore launchpad key
<zsquareplusc> Xiumeteo: then make sure that your pivate key is only readable by your user and not by world (file permissions), like rw----
<Xiumeteo> it is chmod 000 ?
<Xiumeteo> ok let me check
<beuno> no, I think it's 600
 * zsquareplusc doesn't use octal numbers
<zsquareplusc> chmod a=,u+rw
<Xiumeteo> it doesnt func
<Xiumeteo> this is my bzr push message:
<Xiumeteo> WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!          @
<Xiumeteo> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Xiumeteo> Permissions 0755 for '/home/cesar/.ssh/id_rsa' are too open.
<Xiumeteo> It is recommended that your private key files are NOT accessible by others.
<Xiumeteo> This private key will be ignored.
<Xiumeteo> bad permissions: ignore key: /home/cesar/.ssh/id_rsa
<Xiumeteo> Permission denied (publickey)
<beuno> Xiumeteo, there you go
<beuno> it's telling you it's set to 755
<beuno> when it should be 600
<beuno> both the dir *and* the file
<Xiumeteo> but my key itsin my home folder
<Xiumeteo> i need to close permission about my home folder?
<beuno> no
<beuno> .ssh
<beuno> and .ssh/id_rsa
<Xiumeteo> ok
<Xiumeteo> it chmod 600 .ssh .ssh/id_rsa and the key file
<zsquareplusc> id_rsa is a provate key file
<zsquareplusc> when you want to use an other key not named like id_rsa[\.\d+] you have to manually load it with ssh-add
<Xiumeteo> thanks now bzr change the message now is:
<Xiumeteo> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/cesar/.ssh/known_hosts).
<Xiumeteo> Permission denied (publickey).
<Xiumeteo> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions
<zsquareplusc> so you do not have the correct private key loaded.
<zsquareplusc> try to load it with ssh-add first
<Xiumeteo> ok it ssh-add and the key file?
<zsquareplusc> yes
 * zsquareplusc prefers .ssh/id_rsa as these can be managed with the password tool in accessories
<zsquareplusc> that is, put all your private keys to .ssh, named like id_rsa.1 id_rsa.2 etc and then you can use seahorse to manage them, including a nice graphical password requester for protected keys
<Xiumeteo> jajaja ok
<Xiumeteo> rght now my keys are in my /home file
<zsquareplusc> whatever works best for you :-)
<Xiumeteo> cesar@cesar-ubuntu:~/CafeExpress$ bzr push lp:~skylinecesar93/+junk/CafeExpress
<Xiumeteo> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<Xiumeteo> RSA key fingerprint is .....key
<Xiumeteo> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<Xiumeteo> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/cesar/.ssh/known_hosts).
<Xiumeteo> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~skylinecesar93/+junk/CafeExpress already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway
<Xiumeteo> heheh im sorry but i am very newest in this
<zsquareplusc> did you create an empty repo using the web interface?
<zsquareplusc> if so, you can use the --use-existing-dir option to overwrite the current (empty?) branch on the server
<Xiumeteo> yes, in fact the bzr puh code was gived to me by launchpad
<zsquareplusc> this happens only the 1st time in the case of pushing existing branches to repos created using the web interface
<Xiumeteo> yuju! thanks for all now i have my repo
<zsquareplusc> new firmware for your coffee machine, guessing from the name? ;-)
<Xiumeteo> jajajaja no exactly is a calculator to low gama phones
<Xiumeteo> the repo https://code.launchpad.net/~skylinecesar93/+junk/CafeExpress
<bjsnider> is there any way i can stop launchpad from sending emails to all members of a team?
<mthaddon> bjsnider: what kinds of emails?
<bjsnider> for instance if a ppa build fails
<mthaddon> bjsnider: hmm, not sure where the contact for that is set
<mthaddon> bjsnider: I would guess that you may want to create the PPA with a team that all team members are interested in that info, or you could try filing a bug requesting some way for individual members to be able to control subscriptions to PPA info
<devfil> hi, can someone help me? my account (https://launchpad.net/~d.filoni/) seems to be "inactive" but I can login, the profile page is empty and I cannot upload to my ppas
<maxb> devfil: the topic suggests you should email feedback@launchpad.net
<devfil> maxb, already done, however I *can* login, the issue is different
 * Xiumeteo do a question in what project are you working?
<mneptok> Xiumeteo: this channel is for Launchpad support and development issues. please avoid polling questions like that.
<Xiumeteo> ok
<mneptok> thanks :)
<kangarooo> how to make bug to wishlist?
<redbrain> hey guys i am having problems uploading to my ppa
<redbrain> Already uploaded to my-ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<redbrain> but the package i uploaded was wrong
<redbrain> but i cant fix it
<redbrain> because i duno how to delte it
<redbrain> and upload my fixed one
<redbrain> i just get the rejected mail from launchpad
<zsquareplusc> then fix it on your machine and upload again?
<kangarooo> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams timeout error
<redbrain> yeah but when i try and upload again
<redbrain> i just get
<redbrain> Already uploaded to my-ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<zsquareplusc> redbrain: then delete that xxx.upload file on your disk
<redbrain> omg i feel like a dumbass
<redbrain> i never noticed those files
<redbrain> thanks
<redbrain> why does dput rely on those .upload files
<redbrain> shouldnt it be something from the server
<kangarooo> how to put something on wish list? how to convert bug to wish?
<zsquareplusc> yes the launchpad server checks that too. but maybe that wasn't always the case back when they wrote that software. it also saves resources on the server when the error is caught earlier
<zsquareplusc> kangarooo: you mean changing the bug importance to "whishlist"?
<zsquareplusc> when you open a bug there are small down arrows besides "importance" which when you click, you get an interface to change that. granted you have the permissions on that project/bug
<kangarooo> umm i cant change that..
<kangarooo> yes i know there but i cant change that.. i click and there is only icon of pen and red stripe
<zsquareplusc> importance and milestone can only be changed by project members/bug supervisors
<kangarooo> omg now theyll think i wanted to say that what i wrote that thats a bug.. so on lanchpad i cant put my wishes?
<zsquareplusc> so if you filed that bug on someone else's project you can't. maybe just attach a note in the comments if you feel like it is wrong there
<kangarooo> ill write that its a wishlist..
<zsquareplusc> there are blueprint and answers which could be used to ask for features
#launchpad 2009-07-04
<Kangarooo> if ill put wishlist to question/answer tab then after 15 days it will be deleted if no action is made in there..
<days_of_ruin> How do I put links in a project description? Supposedly they auto linkify but that doesn't work for me?
<beuno> days_of_ruin, maybe it doesn't
<beuno> if it doesn't, please file a bug
<Kangarooo> Im signing the code of conduct.. there's problem.. There is 1 error.          (7, 9, 'No public key')
<Kangarooo> I just made both types of keys.. pgp and ssh
<wgrant> Kangarooo: You have the OpenPGP key attached to your Launchpad account?
<wgrant> It seems you do.
<Kangarooo> si check my prof https://launchpad.net/~kangarooo
<wgrant> But is it the right one?
<Kangarooo> I just made but I made 2 so if second not beeing used then it should be ignored..
<Kangarooo> do I need to delete from computer the unneeded one?
<Kangarooo> I have 2.. can I pastebin them? list of gpg?
<wgrant> Kangarooo: You can specify the key to use on the gpg commandline.
<Kangarooo> yeah im now trying to find in google how to delete other one
<wgrant> Don't delete secret keys unless you're *absolutely* sure.
<Kangarooo> well I can make new ones..
<wgrant> Yes, but if anybody has ever encrypted anything to a key and you delete it, you
<wgrant> ... you're in trouble.
<Kangarooo> ok deleting is not working.. gpg --delete-secret-keys this command deleted but gpg --list-keys stills shows both
<wgrant> What does --list-secret-keys say?
<wgrant> That's the important one.
<Kangarooo> the real one
<wgrant> Just the real one?
<Kangarooo> yes and now a new error.. There is 1 error.          The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable). Whata? Couse I changed some lines.. cose 2.                                             If you want to, add extra spaces or blank lines between words                       in the file.                       (This helps protect against other people trying to       
<Kangarooo> ah whitespace
<Kangarooo> ok done.. thanks :)
<Kangarooo> now I need to delete signed code of conduct from computer?
<wgrant> There's no need to, apart from reducing clutter.
<Kangarooo> well it contains some key.. ok so then witch files I need to secure and allways keep on computer? .ssh folder and .. where's gpg? couse ill maybe tomorrow reinstall.. so ill need to copy them yes?
<wgrant> ~/.gnupg
<wgrant> You need to copy them.
<wgrant> Or you'll lose your secret key.
<Kangarooo> maybe some good backup programm automatically finds keys and backups? launchpad backup.. or ubuntu team tools backup?
<wgrant> Kangarooo: Why? I just back up my home directory.
<Lxcc-Vincenzo> hi there. Anyone have use this configuration: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/393102  ??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393102 in ubuntu "Ubuntu9.04 Nautilus Crash using "cut & paste" with hd-usb" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Lxcc-Vincenzo: I think you probably want #ubuntu.
<wgrant> No edge update today?
<SiDi> Hey people. How do i specify which series is the focus of development one please ?
<wgrant> SiDi: Find 'Change details' on the top right of the project page.
<wgrant> It's on there somewhere.
<SiDi> wgrant: ok thanks
<wgrant> Why does the new PPA icon use a person icon different to those used throughout the rest of Launchpad?
<mgedmin> is it possible to remove a failed import branch?
<Hamaryns> ping gmb
<wgrant> mgedmin: A ~vcs-imports branch?
<mgedmin> specifically, I tried to import gtimelog from svn, which failed, and now the useless ~vcs-imports/gtimelog/trunk branch is cluttering the branch list
 * mgedmin should probably contact the vcs-imports team
<wgrant> mgedmin: It's owned by ~vcs-imports, so you'll need to ask an admin to remove it for you. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+addquestion
<devfil> Hi, in launchpad seems that I don't use launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~d.filoni), can someone help me?
<wgrant> devfil: Email the address in the topic.
<devfil> wgrant, already done
<wgrant> devfil: OK, hopefully stub will get to it soon.
<wgrant> devfil: A couple of days ago some invalid email address records were repaired.
<wgrant> And that repair process deactivated some accounts (mine included).
<devfil> wgrant, but I can login to my account and change details, the account is not really deactivated
<wgrant> devfil: Are you sure you're logged into the right account?
<wgrant> Or are you just still logged in from before it was deactivated?
 * devfil tries removing the cookies
<wgrant> Don't.
<wgrant> It was suggested that I shouldn't try to log in again, as it might break things further.
<devfil> wgrant, ok
<savvas> cool! listing of PPAs as "Other versions of 'gnote' in untrusted archives." in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnote
<savvas> perhaps there should be a warning triangle (⚠) icon next to the warning text though, people respond to images better than text :)
<wgrant> savvas: That UI is being worked on.
<savvas> ah great
<mgedmin> questions I can't find answers to within a 5-minute time limit: what's the naming convention for teams overseeing an open source project?  $projectname?  $projectname-team?  $projectname-dev?
<mgedmin> can people subscribe to a mailing list without joining a team?
<wgrant> mgedmin: Generally either $projectname or $projectname-dev. It varies.
<wgrant> They can't at the moment.
<wgrant> I don't know why.
<mgedmin> if I want to have a set of people who can merge changes into the project's mainline branch, and if I want a different set of people subscribed to a mailing list, that means I need two teams?
<jml> yes
<mgedmin> or one team + manual approval of merge requests, I suppose
<jml> mgedmin, although mailing lists are opt-in
<jml> mgedmin, you could have $projectname-dev owning the trunk branch (== approval of merge requests), and a more general mailing list team of which $projectname-dev is a member
<savvas> e.g. $projectname-discussion :)
<wgrant> I really wish somebody would fix that.
 * mgedmin considers google groups instead
<savvas> whatever makes you bake dev-cookies hehe
<sladen> right falks, how many GB of build depencies am I going to need to build/hack on Launchpad in 17 days time?
<wgrant> sladen: I'm not sure about build-deps, but July 21st is no longer specified.
<sladen> I'd like to have an idea in advance (zope etc) so that I don't end up trying to download them all over GPRS
<sladen> wgrant: "oh?"
<wgrant> And you won't just be able to grab the deps easily in advance, as they use zc.buildout.
<wgrant> The most specific date we have for the open sourcing is now late July or early August.
 * sladen politely drums his fingers as the prospect of finally getting bug #2132 fix0red gets pushed back another month
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2132 in malone "bugs.launchpad.net/NNNN should redirect to appropriate bug page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2132
<LarstiQ> sladen: oh that would be nice
<sladen> LarstiQ: feel free to weigh in with supportive comments.   I don't like to comment on a bug report more than twice in the same year, lest it be misconstrued as pestering
 * LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> sladen: I'm not sure anything I have to say hasn't been said before
<sladen> LarstiQ: well at least say "ME TOO!!!!" or something
<LarstiQ> sladen: I'll indulge you :)
<Theuni1> humm
<sladen> wgrant: ta  http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Launchpad_(website)&curid=2880685&diff=300228110&oldid=295766886
<_Andrew> hi
<LarstiQ> hey
<_Andrew> When using Hardy I keep getting a warning about updating my bzr branch on launchpad. I also have a laptop with jaunty, if I update my branch on launchpad using bzr from jaunty will my desktop with hardy on still be able to access my bzr branch? In short, is the upgrade backwards compatible
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: that depends on what you upgrade it to
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: what versions of bzr are both?
<_Andrew> on hardy it's 1.3.1
<_Andrew> jaunty is 1.31.1
<_Andrew> eh no
<_Andrew> jaunty is 1.13.1
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: ok, 1.3.1 is a bit oldish. What format is it currently in?
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: I think 0.92-pack is as far as 1.3 can go.
<_Andrew> um, it says "Branch format 5" ?
<maxb> `bzr help current-formats`
<_Andrew> It's this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~hardwar/hardwar/trunk
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: that is old
<wgrant> _Andrew: Ah, that's ancient.
<wgrant> So, packs-0.92 sounds like a good idea.
<wgrant> Faster, smaller, and compatible with both.
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: try `bzr upgrade trunk --pack-0.92 lp:~hardwar/hardwar/trunk`
<LarstiQ> ehm
<LarstiQ> minus the first trunk
<_Andrew> ok
<_Andrew> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/31/08/backup.bzr'
<_Andrew> I should mention that I tried to upgrade before using a different command and it screwed up
<mgedmin> bzr push to launchpad with no revisions pushed -> 3 seconds
<mgedmin> what causes the slowness?  ssh handshaking time?  my internet connection?  server-side load?
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: you can get rid of that with hitchhiker, `bzr branch lp:hitchhiker`
<_Andrew> ok
<_Andrew> How long does it take after I issue the command?
<_Andrew> I did, `./hitchhiker lp:hardwar rmtree backup.bzr` and it has come back with "Opened bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ehardwar/hardwar/trunk/" but nothing else is happening
<_Andrew> oh nevermind, done now
<_Andrew> ok, I started the update now. Thanks
<_Andrew> I didn't realise that my branch was so out of date :)
<_Andrew> It looks like everything worked out, thanks LarstiQ
<maxb> Does launchpad support bugwatches on google code issues? I can't find the list of supported trackers
<maxb> Whoa, shiny. I merely pasted the issue url into a comment and LP has autocreated a tracker entry! :-)
<arianit> I was wondering who uploads the translation file of Firefox 3.5 for Albanian. Upstream is ready to go.
<arianit> beginner here
<arianit> I was wondering who uploads the translation file of Firefox 3.5 for Albanian. Upstream is ready to go.
<arianit>  beginner here
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> what is LP supposed to do, when an upstream report is marked as dupe?
<BUGabundo> cause my bug on firefox got marked as invalid!
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/395534
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395534 in ubuntu "firefox will not come out of full screen" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> the dupe is NEW but LP closed the task
<BUGabundo> I had to change it to the dupe bug to fix it
<LarstiQ> can a PPA populate itself with packages from a different one, like reprepro can, or do I need to keep explicitly copying packages?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK copy
<LarstiQ> right
<maxb> Why copy?
<LarstiQ> maxb: what else?
<maxb> well, using the origin ppa directly? :-)
<BUGabundo> :9
 * maxb runs away from BUGabundo's proboscis
<c_korn> in opera 9.64 some icons are not centered vertically: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/17829/screenshot_001_PFksAe.png
<c_korn> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/17830/screenshot_002_P429P9.png
<exarkun> Lots of "internal server error" messages from bazaar.launchpad.net today
<CarlFK1> reply-toLaunchpad Buildd System
<CarlFK1> why 2 d's in Buildd ?
<BUGabundo> ahhaah
<maxb> CarlFK1: It is the same d as you see in named, httpd, ftpd, sshd, inetd, ....
<CarlFK1> maxb: got it.
<LarstiQ> maxb: it really is not an option to recommend our users to add a second ppa before they can install bzr-svn
<LarstiQ> maxb: thanks for the karmic nose bug btw
<maxb> ah, I see. Well, you could automate checking for updates and copying cross PPA with a cron script using launchpadlib
<maxb> the nose bug was a bit special :-)
<wgrant> Yep.
<BUGabundo> nose !?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: A Python testing tool.
<LarstiQ> maxb: copying subvertpy over is not that hard, I was just wondering since at work we have a reprepro setup that is a bit nicer for composition like this.
<wgrant> Which is broken in Karmic.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: which then means the subvertpy ppa build for karmic breaks
<BUGabundo> thanks wgrant
 * LarstiQ decided to live with that
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Ah, lovely.
<LarstiQ> I'd rather not disable the tests, and fixing nose is probably a wee bit more work.
<savvas> is python-nose something like buildbots?
<wgrant> LarstiQ: I just fixed Python locally.
<LarstiQ> So I'll just trust karmic users to be assertive enough to speak up if they consider it a problem
<wgrant> (after 2.6.31 broke my chroots yesterday)
 * LarstiQ nods at wgrant 
<wgrant> savvas: No.
<LarstiQ> savvas: no, something like py.test
<wgrant> savvas: It just runs tests when you tell it to.
<wgrant> Right.
<savvas> I'll search for it, seems interesting, thanks :)
<maxb> LarstiQ: actually I have a one-liner workaround
<LarstiQ> savvas: the main thing nose does is being a test loader (and then runner), it also has some nice fixture support and other plugins
<maxb> though upstream should really fix their code more thoroughly
<wgrant> And the ever-useful nose.tools.
<savvas> cool!
<LarstiQ> maxb: something I could do for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28691173/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.subvertpy_0.6.7-1~ppa1~karmic1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<maxb> let me throw it into my ppa...
<wgrant> maxb: How does the workaround rate on the uploadability scale?
<maxb> wgrant: Basically the problem is that nose subclasses a unittest class and makes excessively strict assumptions about how the superclass will act. The quick fix is to amend the subclass to match the new behaviour, which isn't entirely unreasonable for karmic. upstream, however. will need to fix it properly such that it works with older pythons too
<LarstiQ> maxb: does karmic not have older versions?
<wgrant> maxb: I'm aware of the problem, I just wondered if yours was a particularly hackish fix. It sounds like it would be OK to upload to Karmic if upstream doesn't come up with a proper one quickly.
<wgrant> Hmm, true.
<wgrant> We still have 2.5.
<maxb> point
<wgrant> Although I don't really see why.
<maxb> I'm sure I could come up with a proper fix in 20 minutes or so
<LarstiQ> wgrant: ehm, for python developers?
<maxb> the only reason I'm currently using a hack is because this was literally my first time ever executing nose
<wgrant> LarstiQ: But lots of the extensions are only built for 2.6, so our 2.5 is fairly useless.
<maxb> anyway... LarstiQ, if, in nose/core.py, you change "if self.testRunner is None:" to "if self.testRunner is unittest.TextTestRunner:", it'll work fine with karmic's 2.6
<LarstiQ> wgrant: I have plenty of stdlib only code, and pure python packages are still less hassle to install than building a python interpreter
<LarstiQ> maxb: right. Hmm. I'm a bit reluctant to upload a nose package to the bzr ppa just yet.
<wgrant> LarstiQ: True.
<maxb> Yeah, don't really want ordinary users of the ppa getting it as an upgrade.
<maxb> This is why for the mercurial-ppas, I have a separate build-deps ppa
<LarstiQ> maxb: no one in their right mind installs from that, but you use it to copy binaries from?
<maxb> Actually I use 3 ppas, 'builddeps', 'staging', and 'release'
<maxb> the builddeps are in builddeps, staging is configured to include builddeps in its sources.list and I build the packages there, and then I copy them to release once built
<maxb> oh, and actually staging and release are duplicated three times, once for actual releases, once for nightly snapshots of the stable branch, and once for nightly snapshots of the bleeding edge..... it's all a bit intricate :-)
<LarstiQ> maxb: right, with a tweak I could do that
<maxb> the reason I do the whole build-in-staging, promote to release, dance, is that mercurial contains arch-indep and arch-specific binaries - so it becomes uninstallable if the various architecture buildds don't all publish together
#launchpad 2009-07-05
<LarstiQ> ah
<LarstiQ> we have bzr-beta-ppa and bzr-ppa just for a buffer
<ESphynx> Hey guys... how do you reply to build failures on launchpad?
<RAOF> What do you mean by "reply"?
<ESphynx> well to notify the builder of what's going on :P
<RAOF> If you mean "what do you do in response", then that depends on the reason it failed.  Usually, it's your own fault, so you need to fix whatever it was and then re-upload (a new version, with a higher number).
<RAOF> Oh?  As in: this person has a PPA and something's failed to build, and you'd like to notify them?  No need; build failures are automatically emailed.
<ESphynx> well, the package is not intended to be compiled on 64 bit architectures (not working yet) and causes a GCC 4.4 compiler internal error
<RAOF> Are you the author of the software that's being packaged?  If you'd like to check that the packager knows about that problem, you can get their email from their launchpad page.
<ESphynx> i am
<RAOF> Or, if they don't have a public email set, you can get launchpad to email them on your behalf.
<ESphynx> ah ok, thanks
<SiDi> Hello people. How can i upload a source tarball for a project I own, please ?
<SiDi> err, whatever, found it x_x
<Hamaryns> ping gmb
<sliajd0> hi there, i uploaded a .changes files to my PPA. Build on AMD64 failed and i received a report about it. I also noticed that I had a stray .svn dir in my source package. So, I fixed the AMD64 issue, removed the .svn dir, re-created my source package and re-uploaded it to my PPA. It was rejected with because the .diff.gz file already exists in PPA. I am not sure what to do to get out of this situation. Any ideas ?
<tumbleweed> FYI: bugs.edge and code.edge certs are about to expire
<devfil> can someone try to fix my account please? (~d.filoni)
<leifdk1978> hey
<ausimage> I am wondering if launchpad mailing lists are not functioning or ubuntu addies are the cause :/???
<ausimage> I tried to email a launchpad list for apt-zeroconf from my ubuntu list twice yesterday...
<ausimage> it is not even showing up in the archive
<leifdk1978> any one here that develop blender in repo
<leifdk1978> any one know if some one is packeing the program blender
<leifdk1978> any one
<leifdk1978> any one have time for a couple of quistions
<micahg> leifdk1978: just post, if someone has time, they'll answer
<micahg> otherwise you can post on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<leifdk1978> is most ubuntu software updatet though launchpad is thinking on blender
<micahg> leifdk1978: this is the launchpad channel
<leifdk1978> ok so not here development of officel deb files for repo
<micahg> leifdk1978: is your question about a new package for ubuntu?
<leifdk1978> yeah on blender it is quite behind
<micahg> try #ubuntu-motu
<leifdk1978> :)
<leifdk1978> thanx
<ausimage> k it seems definitely to be the launchpad list servers :S
<ausimage> they must be broken :(
<ausimage> micahg: you know anything about lp's listservers not serving?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> I got mail earlier
<micahg> wait
<micahg> that was yesterday
<ausimage> I tried sending email yesterday
<ausimage> yeah
<ausimage> twice in fact... neither appeared in the index for the team :/
<ausimage> and a member acknowledged no email was delivered
<ausimage> eh vorian you a master of the launchpad lists ???
<ausimage> my email is not reaching a lp team list :/
<ausimage> how do you get a new series to branch from a release mark?
<thumper> morning
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> in opera 9.64 some icons are not centered vertically: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/17829/screenshot_001_PFksAe.png
<c_korn> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/17830/screenshot_002_P429P9.png
<wgrant> ausimage: You can't.
<wgrant> ausimage: But that timeline will be changing soon.
<ausimage> k
<ausimage> wgrant: you are of email issues with lp lists?
<ausimage> I have attempted to send email to a list and three times no mail has shown up in the index
<wgrant> ausimage: I have no idea about the LP lists.
<ausimage> k... I am asking any who speaks here ;)
<wgrant> Maybe spm knows about why mailing lists aren't working for ausimage.
<ausimage> :S
<mwhudson> maybe spm isn't actually here today
<wgrant> mwhudson: Bah.
<ausimage> I have checked both the archive and moderate pages for my email :/
<ausimage> so far nothing
<wgrant> ausimage: Is the email address associated with your Launchpad account?
<ausimage> yup
<wgrant> ausimage: Still?
<ausimage> yeah...
<ausimage> it was sent from my ubuntu addie
<ausimage> which is what I had been using
#launchpad 2010-07-05
<rCX> Bug #411322 has been fixed at bugzilla but the remote watch still says "New". Is there a way to update this manually?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 411322 in Nautilus "desktop icon position of symbolic links are not restored (affected: 15, heat: 44)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411322
<thumper> rCX: I don't think so
<thumper> rCX: whould catch up when the bugwatch notices
<rCX> thumper: thanks
<spm> rCX: fwiw, the checkwatches script was in gaga land; I've killed that and left it to run again. so hopefully... "soon"
<rCX> spm: thanks
<jjardon> Hello, I get lot of tarball in the glib page: https://launchpad.net/glib/
<jjardon> How can I fix that?
<jjardon> Also, tarballs are not shown in the history view
<thumper> jjardon: what history view?
<jjardon> thumper, in the "Series and milestones" graph
<thumper> jjardon: I'm afraid I don't understand your problem
<jjardon> thumper, https://launchpad.net/glib/ -> "Series and milestones" graph. Compare it with the graph of https://launchpad.net/gtk: you can see 2.21.1, 2.21.2, 2.21.3 ... there
<thumper> jjardon: the extra bits you see on the gtk graph are the releases and milestones attached to the series
<thumper> jjardon: glib doesn't have any milestones or releases on the series
<jjardon> thumper, that is my problem: there are some glib releases but they doesnt appear in the graph
<thumper> jjardon: I think that someone has to add the releases to the project on Launchpad, as it doesn't automagically add them
<jjardon> thumper, I've already fill the Release URL pattern: https://launchpad.net/glib/2.24
<thumper> jjardon: ok, this is out of my current understanding
<thumper> jjardon: I've not worked on this bit
<jjardon> ok, thanks anyway
<thumper> jjardon: best way to chase it up would to be to ask a question on launchpad
<thumper> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> jjardon: It should automatically pull those releases in. When did you add the pattern?
<jjardon> wgrant, several day ago
<wgrant> Hm. It's meant to run daily.
<jjardon> how anoyning me is that the gtk ones works well
<lifeless> thumper: is build from build usable by randoms now ?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> jjardon: The releases are all on the 'head' series.
<wgrant> It has a pattern of http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/glib/*/glib-*.tar.bz2
<jjardon> wgrant, yeah, I tried to delete that branch but I can't
<jjardon> (timeout error)
<jjardon> anyway, that branch is disabled
<wgrant> jjardon: You should probably move the existing releases.
<wgrant> To the relevant series.
<wgrant> And remove the release URL.
<jjardon> (the same works without problems in the gtk case)
<wgrant> Then you can delete the series.
<jjardon> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/gtk/+series
<jjardon> I get a timout error when trying to remove https://launchpad.net/gtk/all
<wgrant> Probably due to the huge number of releases on it.
<wgrant> if you don't want them, perhaps delete them first.
<thumper> lifeless: you mean build branch to archive?
<thumper> lifeless: should be
<lifeless> great
<thumper> lifeless: it has some issues, as you would expect from beta bits
 * lifeless makes a note to make bzr nightlies use it.
<wgrant> lifeless: Apart from the massive build queues, but they're resolving now.
<wgrant> And some distroseries don't work.
<jjardon> wgrant, ok, I'll try that
<doctormo> hello jjardon
<jjardon> doctormo, hello
<doctormo> jjardon: Busy evening? 4th of july etc? http://pahul.deviantart.com/art/Tigon-170079418
<jjardon> doctormo, no US citizen here
<doctormo> jjardon: Where are you from?
<jjardon> Spain
<doctormo> jjardon: I'm from England, where you at UDS Barcelona?
<jjardon> doctormo, no
<doctormo> shame, we could have met.
<jjardon> unfotunately I've never been on any UDS
<copernic> can launchpad be used for project management aswell, I diden't see a personal todo/milestone/project overview?
<copernic> personal overview
<lifeless> sure
<copernic> yeah maybe that's only for registered developers?
<lifeless> well you need an account on LP
<lifeless> or how can it generate a list for you ? :)
<copernic> I'm a member of the ubuntu launchpad
<copernic> never you mind :)
<copernic> I should RTFM
<copernic> sorry, thx anyways lifeless
<lifeless> de nada
<d3xter> hi, i've deleted my PPA but it is still listed as "deleted". I would like to undelete it. Is it possible?
<bigjools> d3xter: as it said in the warning that was on that depage
<bigjools> oops
<bigjools> d3xter: as it said in the warning that was on that deletion page, the deletion is permanent
<d3xter> but it was a lie, because it is not really deleted
<d3xter> it is still there but marked as "not active"
<d3xter> bigjools: i don't want to recover the files from PPA. I just want to use the same PPA name
<bigjools> d3xter: yes, it's deleted.  None of the files are available any more, just the history is kept.  No, you can't re-use the name, there's a bug that prevents that.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51409763/dholbach-xwax-trunk.log a known problem?
<maxb> dholbach: In the absence of jelmer, I think your best option is to check bzr-git and dulwich bugs, and file if you don't find one
<dholbach> thanks maxb
<dholbach> it might be bug 580188
 * dholbach shrugs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 580188 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "code import sometimes oopsing with ProcessTerminated (affected: 1, heat: 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580188
<aboudreault> Hi. I wonder if it's "normal" than my package uploaded the 1st of july, has not been build yet ? Is it because servers are loaded ?
<aboudreault> I've seen "Start in 4 seconds"...... but then "Start in 1 minute" ...etc..
<aboudreault> now it goes back to 10 minutes.
<bigjools> aboudreault: it will start soon
<bigjools> the estimates for starting are very hand-wavy
<aboudreault> ok, good. I see i386 is started now. thanks.
<rioch> I have a bzr branch on my machine. On launchpad, I've not created anything. Do I create the branch on launchpad first, then push, or will it create it for me?
<mwhudson> rioch: you need to create the project on launchpad, but not the branch
<rioch> mwhudson: ok. so if I just push to it, it will create the correct branch for me, so that in future I can do bzr push lp:project-name?
<mwhudson> rioch: it will create the branch, you need to hook the branch up as the 'development focus' in the web site for it to be lp:project-name though
<rioch> ahhh ok. thanks.
<rioch> this may be a stupid question, but what name should I give the branch?
<maxb> 'trunk' is common for the main branch of a project
<rioch> thanks
<rioch> I was looking at examples, but I wasn't sure if that was a launchpad thing or not.
<rioch> so what's the difference between the main branch and a release branch?
<rioch> I see some projects have development focus on a series
<RuediiX> The main branch is current development, the release branch is either the current significant release, or the branch that is working towards that release
<RuediiX> Either way the release branch is more stable, and less prone to failure due to changes.
<rioch> RuediiX: is it really necessary to have a trunk? You could just have a branch for each release, right?
<rioch> Let's say I develop on my trunk branch and want to release. I would create a branch for this release, and then push the code to that branch as well, or is there a funky way to copy it?
<RuediiX> I'm not too familiar with it, I'm still a beginner, but I've seen it done lots of ways.  I've rarely seen EVERY release having a branch made, but I've seen quite a few projects make 2 branches for each currently worked on release.
<RuediiX> There are lots of guides.  I really wish Launchpad would better link their documentation to the appropriate areas of their main site.
<rioch> yeah, I agree
<rioch> I'll use trunk for now and cross the other bridges when I get to them
<rioch> ok, and another error. I set my username using bzr launchpad-login, but when I try to push I get: Permission denied (publickey).
<rioch> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Muscovy> Is there a limit to the number of PPAs a group or user can own?
<jml> not that I know of
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> the lpia architecture isn't part of the "any" ?
<doctormo> mirak_: nope
<mirak_> doctormo, ok so I must add "amd64 i386 lpia"
<doctormo> mirak_: Your any means "really this doesn't need to be compiled", the problem your having I think is that PPAs don't compile for lpia
<lifeless> erm
<mirak_> doctormo, I though they where compiling for atom
<mirak_> doctormo, this needs to be compiled.
<doctormo> For main and universe, but I don't think so for PPAs
<maxb> mirak_: Yes, the lpia architecture is part of "any"
<mirak_> doctormo, I think it's "all" who means no compile needed
<lifeless> all is arch indep
<maxb> However, the lpia archive does not exist in lucid and maverick
<lifeless> any is 'must be compiled on each arch'
<jpds> mirak_: I think it's only available for karmic.
<mirak_> ha ok, this changed then
<doctormo> lifeless: I stand corrected
<lifeless> doctormo: ^ - I think you have your wires crossed ;)
<mirak_> doctormo, yes
<lifeless> no probs :)
<mirak_> doctormo, ayne idea why it was removed from lucid ?
<mirak_> lpia is atom right ?
<maxb> There was an email to ubuntu-devel-announce, I think
<mirak_> ok
<mirak_> I don't care anyway, I don't own one
<mirak_> and since I am selfish
<mirak_> what is the generic cpu type for the amd64 arch ?
<mirak_> ifneq (,$(filter amd64,$(DEB_BUILD_ARCH_CPU)))
<mirak_>          MAKE_OPTIONS += PARALLEL=PARALLEL_128_SSE2 CPUOPT=amd64
<mirak_> endif
<mirak_> I am trying to do this but it doesn't work. CPUOPT is wrong.
<mirak_> for march
<maxb> For that you should consult the gcc documentation
 * maxb sighs at the irony of a build which has been "Start in 4 seconds" for several minutes
<lantash2> I wonder whether the LP builders will be able to keep up with the additional workload caused by daily builds. I'm currently in the process of setting up daily builds for the LottaNZB project.
<lantash2> A test build requested on July 1st is still in the queue (even though the archive test rebuild seems to have been completed/canceled by now) and the ETA is essentially random.
<lantash2> Nobody expects the builder admins to implement a Shortest Job First scheduling policy, but waiting 5 days for a 3-minute-build to complete is certainly not desirable. ^^
<wbf> hey guys,  can you upload just a script to a ppa? and that script would automatically go in /usr/bin and get updated like any other program?
<lifeless> if you package it, yes.
<wbf> so i package it like i would any other program, the only source being the script?
<lifeless> yes
<wbf> cool
<wbf> seems a bit like overkill, but cool
<MTecknology> I have one package in my PPA that shows as deleted, but still shows up - and hasn't gone away in a long time - any ideas why?
<MTecknology> Is it possible to cancel a build? It's in the queue but once it hits it'll already be superceded
<maxb> It will auto-cancel when it reaches the head of the queue IIUC
<MTecknology> ok
#launchpad 2010-07-06
<gord> getting a lot of spam from launchpad tonight
<gord> a *lot*
<gord> oh wait no its the launchpad-users mailing list if someone could take a look
<spm> heh, well 5 isn't a lot, but yes. irritating. chasing.
<spm> gord: someone's already beaten me to it. they've been suspended.
<nhandler> I just noticed the new /+participation page. I like it. I'm not sure about it displaying my ML status or how it displays only 1 item in the 'Role' column, but it is definitely a lot more helpful now
 * Ng curious how the build recipe builds are prioritised. I was playing with it at the weekend and my builds have been >=3 hours away from building since then ;)
<lifeless> Ng: 'archive test rebuild'
<bigjools> Ng: they are the lowest priority
<bigjools> with the exception of the rebuilds
<Ng> ok, ta :)
<Ng> I figured it would be something like that :)
<maxb> Oh, is *that* why the i386 queue is so much longer? :-)
<bigjools> Ng: when's that new hardware coming? :)
<maxb> When's the buildd dispatcher actually going to start making full use of the existing hardware ? :-)
<bigjools> soon!
 * bigjools moves to -dev to talk about it if you want
<Ng> bigjools: a very good question. as it happens I'm diagnosing some odd failures atm that may bring back some more builders later today :)
<bigjools> Ng: \o/
<maxb> nah, just wanted to confirm that it was actually in the pipeline
<bigjools> very firmly so
<bigjools> in fact it would be being worked on right now if the developer concerned wasn't on holiday
<lantash1> is jealous of chromium-browser currently being built on 10 PPA builders ^^
 * bigjools wonders if the daily builds really need to be on jaunty and karmic
<maxb> the daily builds that are immense, anyway
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bigjools> we've converted some amd64 builders into i386, should help push those arch-all builds along faster
<qense> Are there Vala or C bindings for the Launchpad API?
<bigjools> leonardr: ^
<leonardr> qense: i don't think so. the only non-python libraries i know of are javascript (which the launchpad website uses) and a c# library in progress
<qense> leonardr: The C# library is written from scratch?
<leonardr> qense: yes, it's based on a pure c# wadl library. if you're interested i can find out who's working on thnat
<qense> leonardr: Not necessary. Just a bit curious. Thanks! I know enough.
<leonardr> sure
<ricotz> rockstar, hi, can you help me with this error OOPS-1648ED2488 ?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1648ED2488
<leonardr> ricotz, rockstar won't be in for a couple hours
<kklimonda> hey, what is the policy on questions/bug reports like that: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+question/116787 - in debug log you can see that the person is downloading copyrighted work.
<charles> I don't know what the policy is, but we can't give technical support to users who've demonstrated that they'll use that support for infringing use
<kklimonda> link! :)
<charles> kklimonda: here's the relevant part of the limewire ruling: http://pastebin.ca/1895509
<charles> my interpretation is that if a user demonstrates they'll use the technical support to share nonfree content, then we can't (and shouldn't) help them
<charles> when this issue comes up in the transmission forums, we lock the thread and delete the user's account
<charles> actually one of those happened just a few days ago.  here's an example:
<charles> https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?p=47949#p47949
<geser> when is the next LP rollout?
<Ursinha> geser, 23utc, I guess
<geser> thanks, then I will wait on a bug fix and not work around it
<Ursinha> geser, which one, if I may ask? :)
<geser> Ursinha: bug 589073
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589073 in Soyuz "Unhandled exception processing upload: permission denied for relation emailaddress (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589073
<zul> this is somewhat werid relating to the daily builds in launchpad: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51467559/buildlog.txt.gz
<mtaylor> hey all - I'm trying to register a project, and there is one in the way of the same name which appears to have never been used in the 2 years since its been registered. the user who registered it also has 0 karma
<mtaylor> is there any way to kick that project?
<tsimpson> you should ask on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mtaylor> tsimpson: cool. thanks
<mtaylor> also - there is another project I'm trying to register, and it says that the name is in use, but when I try to go there, it says nothing found
<rockstar> mtaylor, it's possible the project was suspended.
<rockstar> mtaylor, if you ask a question on Launchpad, it should get taken care of.
<mtaylor> rockstar: ok. just filed one
<mtaylor> is filing a question still the way to get project group/umbrella projects created?
<lifeless> yes
<mtaylor> ok
<mtaylor> lifeless: at some point I thought I remembered something changing with those. oh well
<lifeless> mtaylor: not that I know of (doesn't mean much)
<mtaylor> lifeless: bah. I constantly operate under the assumption that you know all
<lifeless> hehe
<mtaylor> lifeless: if that should prove to be untrue, I think I'm sort of up the creek !
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: leonardr | LP will be read-only starting 23.00 UTC July 6th | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Sensiva> Is it possible to know how many times a bug or a question has been viewed?
<lifeless> no
<Sensiva> Thanks
<Sensiva> that was fast lol
<lifeless> we could in principle look at log files to figure it out
<Sensiva> Can I request that feature somewhere?
<lifeless> but we don't have a db field recording it - and if we did we'd be writing to the DB on every read, but writes are much slower than reads, so its a pretty expensive thing to choose to do.
<Sensiva> aha
<lifeless> you could file a bug saying you'd love to have this ability.
<lifeless> I wouldn't expect it to happen all that quickly, if at all, due to the overhead just mentioned (and also cached pages don't hit our app servers, and what about API's - theres a bunch of ways the counter could be wrong...
<lifeless> so it would depend on what you wanted to do with the data, how accurate and precise you needed it to be.
<Sensiva> Well, I am trying to find out whether unanswered questions or zero comments bugs are viewed by anyone or not
<yuri_> hi any lp staff around?
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | LP will be read-only starting 23.00 UTC July 6th | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lamont> wgrant: online yet?
<Meths> Is LP just a bit slow at the moment with people doing stuff before it goes ro or did someone push the ro button a bit early?
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | LP will be read-only starting 23.00 UTC July 6th | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad down/read-only from 23:00 - 00:30 UTC for a code update | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<spm> Meths: probably just all the prerelease prep. it's not R/O yet.
#launchpad 2010-07-07
<leonel> ouch .. launchpad readonly ..
<leonel> I've just made an upload .. that upload is lost or on queue ?
<spm> leonel: if it didn't get bounced more or less straight away or terminated part way thru; it should be queued
<leonel> spm: all went fine ..  I hope is queued ..
<leonel> spm: thanks
<spm> heh, np. tho I emphasise the 'should' ;-)
<leonel> I know but I'll emphasise  hope :-P
<spm> wfm!
<leonel> thanks ..
<leonel> I'll wait for the launchpad  mail or to see the package on the PPA
<leonel> spm thanks
<wgrant> lamont: Sorry, here now.
 * spm waves hi to wgrant
<wgrant> Morning spm.
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | LP will be read-only starting 23.00 UTC July 6th | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Meths> Chex: Not removing the bit about being read-only?
<Chex> Meths: meh, good point
* Chex changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<michaelh1> Hi there.  I'm trying the PPA system for the first time and have gotten through to the dput/upload stage
<michaelh1> What's the next step past there?  It's uploaded but doesn't show in my PPA archive and there's no obvious 'your build is pending' message
<poolie> oops
<poolie> for anyone who was wondering, the answer is that there's a delay and then you get a mail back
<Damascene> hi,
<poolie> hi Damascene
<Damascene> the way icons on my page looks like it's calling me to change it every time with this big yellow buttons
<Damascene> https://launchpad.net/~user
<poolie> oh next to email, wiki, etc?
<poolie> i agree :)
<Damascene> yeah
<poolie> you can file a bug or you can try to fix it
<poolie> also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/552629 is ugly
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 552629 in Launchpad Registry "Wiki URI overlaps with IRC name (affected: 1, heat: 4)" [Low,Triaged]
<Damascene> how can I fix it? I'm just a launchpad user
<poolie> you can get the source and contribute changes
<poolie> https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Damascene> ok. I wish I got that skill
<Damascene> I'll file a bug
<poolie> you can just comment on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/387776
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 387776 in Launchpad Registry "Editing a user is terribly inconsistent (affected: 1, heat: 0)" [Low,Triaged]
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fradeve1> hi boys --- is the Ubuntu keyserver on? I'm waiting to get a public key from this link: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xB996A12CBD522A9BCDD3812D462D93B06482E056&op=index but nothing happens... :(
<maxb> fradeve1: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net as an alternative
<fradeve1> maxb: I'll try, thanks
<fradeve1> maxb: it works! great, thanks again :)
<Laney> do sftp uploads work for the main archive too?
<jpds> Yes.
<Laney> groovy
<falktx> hi guys!
<falktx> i can't add any new gpg keys
<falktx> keyserver.ubuntu.com seems offline for me
<geser> Laney: you might need "incoming = ubuntu" in your .dput.cf stance for the main archive with SFTP
<Laney> geser: have you tried it?
<geser> Laney: yes, I've successfully uploaded to my PPA and the main archive with sftp already
<Laney> with the different incoming?
<geser> yes, with the same incoming like in [ubuntu] the sftp upload will fail (at least it did in the past)
<Laney> ok, /me changes
<geser> I got an "open failed" error when I tried to upload with sftp to the main archive without this change
<MrRandom> There is somewhere 'help wanted to project' on Launchpad?
<Quintasan> james_w: ping
<ScottK> Can projects opt out of using "opinion"?
<deryck> ScottK, no, sorry.
<deryck> ScottK, well, you can't disable the status.  But you certainly don't have to make use of it.
<ScottK> deryck: Right, but bug reporters can and I can't stop that.
<nigelb> deryck: its available to bug supervisors only?
<deryck> nigelb, no, it's available to anyone to use, like Invalid.
<nigelb> oh, ugh :(
<ScottK> The problem being bugs where lots of people are implicitly subscribed and they are stuck with more useless bugmail.
<ScottK> nigelb: It's a forum now, not a bug tracker.
<nigelb> while it is indeed a good idea, it would be nice to have implcit subscribers to unsubscribe from opinion bugs
<nigelb> we really don't want to get flooded with whats useless :/
<deryck> ScottK, assuming it gets used like that.  It's a 3 month experiment to see.  If it's noise and not useful, we will most certainly drop the status.
<nigelb> ScottK: +1
<deryck> nigelb, ScottK -- I believe the assumption is not that there will be anymore discussion then normal, but that this makes a nicer way of saying won't fix, while the remaining comments trickle out.
<ScottK> deryck: I wish you'd fixed unsubscribing from implicitly subscribed bugs first.  Then I wouldn't have to care so much.
<deryck> ScottK, fair enough.  But we're working on that, too.  The status just went in first by virtue of it was easier to complete the work.
<MrRandom>  There is somewhere 'help wanted to project' on Launchpad?
<ScottK> deryck: The mistake you've made is that wontfix and invalid ARE attempts to close down discussion.  It's correct to see them that way.
<ScottK> It's a bug tracker, not a discussion forum.
<deryck> ScottK, I don't think everyone using Launchpad would agree with you on that.  But it's a fair point that for some that is true.
<ScottK> I agree that (quoting from the announcement) "people are free to continue the discussion", but elsewhere.
<ScottK> deryck: I don't see how saying "people are free to continue the discussion" won't result in more discussion than normal.
<deryck> ScottK, can we just see how it goes for 3 months? :-)  There's no need to lobby me about it.  I have good stats in place to see what happens.  And if it's just noise and the quality of the discussion is not worthwhile, then we'll abandon it.  I promise. :-)
<deryck> ScottK, I certainly welcome continued feedback about it, though.  About how it's actually being used.
<ScottK> deryck: Just decide if it's going to create more discussion or not.  You've said it's not here and it will in the blog.
<deryck> ScottK, no, I'm not saying both.  I said people can "continue" a discussion.  That implies one is already in place.  I'm suggesting here that this is already happening.
<nigelb> deryck: actually, most of our frustration is from not able to unsub from implicitly subscribed bugs, once that's fixed we're all very happy :)
<jcastro> abentley: http://www.lottanzb.org/2010/07/lottanzb-0-6-daily-builds-available/
<abentley> jcastro, so it begins :-)
<james_w> Quintasan: you should ask your question, it would speed things up
<jcastro> abentley: all on their own!
<abentley> jcastro, I guess this means the feature will be popular :-)
<jcastro> abentley: Mine haven't worked yet. :(
<abentley> jcastro, are you building for Maverick?
<jcastro> yes
<abentley> Maverick doesn't work yet.  Dependency problems because aptitude is no longer in ubuntu-minimal.
<jcastro> oh ok, I'll find a package that builds in lucid then
<abentley> jcastro, bug #599102
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599102 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Source build based on recipe targeting Maverick fails (affected: 2, heat: 16)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599102
<jcastro> abentley: ah, that's the lottanzb guy who reported the bug
<jcastro> excellent
<Quintasan> james_w: oh my sorry, I totally forgot
<Quintasan> james_w: I have a problem with {revno} in my recipe
<Quintasan> it won't expand
<Quintasan> result directory name is project-neon-qt_1.0+{revno}
<james_w> Quintasan: and the resulting changelog entry has what?
<Quintasan> james_w: it has no newer entries
<Quintasan> james_w: I have added one beforehand to check if it works but it doesn't :(
<james_w> Quintasan: build log please
<Quintasan> james_w: I can't provide you with one since Riddells computer died
<james_w> Quintasan: well, if you can't give me more details about the failure then I'm afraid I can't help
<Quintasan> james_w: well, it's not a failure but it just creates an directory named <package>-{revno} instead of revision number and throws no errors
<james_w> Quintasan: that's expected
<Quintasan> james_w: -v throws nothing new
<Quintasan> i.e log looks exacly the same
<james_w> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~james-w/bzr-builder/trunk/annotate/head:/cmds.py#L410
<Quintasan> by the way, the whole dailydeb will automatically add a newer changelog entry?
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> okay
<soren> I think I've found a security hole in Launchpad. Who should I talk to?
<lifeless> -> privmsg
<lifeless> for observers - don't think its a hole, just unexplained behaviour ;0
<lifeless> soren: I'm advised - see planet.
<bdmurray> I'd like to edit help.launchpad.net and it is telling me I'm not allowed and I'm logged in
<maxb> bdmurray: I believe you must join the launchpad-doc team (and wait to be approved)
<Iola> Hi is there a help contact at the moment?
<lifeless> next one starts in about 90 minutes
<lifeless> whats up ?
<Iola> lifeless: I can wait until then if you like
<owek> on login.launchpad.net is it possible to remove an e-mail address?
<owek> not my launchpad profile, the openid login.. url is login.launchpad.net
<owek> i only see edit, where i can add more addresses.. but i need to remove an old one that someone else is using
<kiko> oh I knew that one
<kiko> rats!
<ioki> Hi is there a help contact around?
<thumper> ioki: what's up?
#launchpad 2010-07-08
<yofel> wgrant: sorry to bother you, but are you or is anybody else still working on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/156575 ? (As the last update was from over half a year ago)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 156575 in Soyuz "PPA builds do not create -dbgsym packages (affected: 6, heat: 33)" [Low,Triaged]
<lifeless> yofel: I'm not aware of anyone hacking on that today.
<yofel> well, I just hope someone will get to it eventually. It's a bit of an annoyance :/
<wgrant> I have a lot of branches outstanding related to it.
<wgrant> yofel: It's mostly done. But the final bits stalled since the resource requirements are not entirely clear.
<wgrant> Debug symbols are big.
<yofel> indeed, thanks anyway
<wgrant> For PPAs, it basically works with the combination of my branches.
<wgrant> But the primary archive is special.
<wgrant> And it has to work fine with the primary archive too, since stuff is copied from PPAs to the primary archive.
<lifeless> wgrant: how about making it part of the quota
<wgrant> lifeless: It is.
<lifeless> wgrant: wouldn't that eliminate *extra* resource overhead, and provide a 'my packags don't have bugs' knob
<wgrant> The primary archive is a concern.
<wgrant> Since we keep its binaries almost forever.
<lifeless> you mean in the librarian?
<lifeless> or something other than the 'keep while the source is published' policy?
<wgrant> The librarian.
<spm> ah. yes. that could be bad if switched on without a little forewarning.
<lifeless> so there are two things there
<lifeless> if we stopped keeping all non-release builds
<wgrant> The current policy is that we expire non-final binaries when the series goes obsolete.
<lifeless> the total disk usage would be approximately that of the existing dbgsym service.
<lifeless> and that is managable AIUI.
<wgrant> I'm not sure that they're currently kept for all archs.
<lifeless> I wonder if we have usage stats on them.
<spm> lifeless: this sort of thing? https://pastebin.canonical.com/34357/ the 2nd list there is from a few days ago
<lifeless> spm: ah, i meant 'I wonder if have some surrogate measure for how much value we get from the results of this policy'
<wgrant> (also, there might be an issue here that dealing with operational issues is really hard for community contributors, particularly when the team in question is really busy.)
<lifeless> spm: thanks for digging that up though - its good to know too
<lifeless> wgrant: Patches to improve that will get me saying 'thank you'
<wgrant> Heh.
<ApolloWolf> Hello, I was told to come here because of the "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. " error.
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> what page did you see that on
<ApolloWolf> https://launchpad.net/~hwatson/+branding
<lifeless> is it still happening to you ?
<ApolloWolf> No, not any more. Thanks for the help though.
<lifeless> I wonder what makes a separate call there
<wgrant> lifeless: Hm?
<lifeless> if that happened just now
<lifeless> we're not upgrading anything
<lifeless> so pound should have had plenty of backends
<lifeless> to get that message suggests something that doesn't indirect through pound ran into trouble
<wgrant> +branding accesses the librarian, which sometimes causes that, if the librarian is playing up.
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> (thus ; I wonder what makes  aseparate call there ; :)
<d1b> question, why when i view a package say launchpad.../gdecrypt -  i don't have the option to look at all bugs in all distros on launchpad of that package?
<d1b> sure google works but
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> do you mean launchpad.net/gdecrypt ?
<lifeless> or launchpad.net/ubuntu/.../gdecrypt ?
<d1b> i mean
<d1b> https://launchpad.net/gdecrypt
<d1b> like it would be nice to have launchpad do a source package search of distros packages that match - and link me to bugs in those
<lifeless> (side note: so thats *not* a package as far launchpad is concerned - its an upstream project, owned by the authors). Thats not a reason not to show useful stuff though.
<d1b> i don't think that is too magical ;P
<d1b> sure
<lifeless> however in this case the package is correctly linked, so lp should be able to do so.
<d1b> that seems to be the package / info page on launchpad and their homepage is different? - not that it matters
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gdecrypt would be a reasonable place to have a connection to the report you want
<lifeless> please have a look in the launchpad.net/malone bug database and see if there is a bug for this already; there may well be.
<d1b> lifeless: ah but you see the bug is already filed and acked
<d1b> the fix is also trivial but not pushed
<lifeless> the fix is written but not merged? Or it has been described-and-sounds-simple ?
<lifeless> (these are two very different things :P)
<d1b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdecrypt/+bug/574237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 574237 in gdecrypt (Ubuntu) "gdecrypt does not start - window appears for a blink, thats it. If I run gdecrypt in the console it says "/usr/bin/env: python2.5: No such file or directory" (affected: 9, heat: 94)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<d1b> good point
<d1b> the fix is trivial, but no one real has acked it i think
<d1b> (real - meaning in a position to do something)
<lifeless> d1b: and its a malone bug, or are you talking about the gdecrypt bug in Ubuntu ?
<d1b> erh?
<d1b> the bug in ubuntu
<lifeless> ok
<d1b> the bug is that it looks for python2.5 but 2.6 is only installed and gdecrypt doesnt depend on python2.5
<lifeless> so for that - and I hate to send you on a rabbit chase across channels - #ubuntu-bugs can help with triage and assessment; if it has a fix, turning it into a sponsorable-item is a good idea.
<d1b> although it should and does appear to work fine on python2.6
<lifeless> sounds pretty trivial to me
<d1b> lifeless: should i file a wishlist bug in launchpad about what i raised?
<lifeless> d1b: if there is not one already. Note that the bug would be under launchpad.net/malone - thats the launchpad bug tracker component.
<d1b> launchpad could be useful, if only the interface didn't suck so bad.
<issyl0> Hey.
<purvesh> can some one help me to Announcement of Translation Team and other Guideline Details
<purvesh> can some one help me to Announcement of Translation Team and other Guideline Details , purvesh
<Tanguy> Hello.
<purvesh> Tanguy, hi
<Tanguy> Is <https://bugs.launchpad.net/> having problems?
 * Tanguy cannot log in…
<Tanguy> 1. I follow the link to <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dokuwiki/+login> on the top.
<Tanguy> 2. It leads to a page with a single button, “Continue”.
<Tanguy> (and many hidden form fields)
<Tanguy> 3. When I click on it, it goes to its action, that is <https://login.launchpad.net/+openid>, method post.
<Tanguy> 4. I get redirected to <https://login.launchpad.net/mFC0p3rnjZvn22dQ/+decide>, and that page only says “Invalid OpenID transaction”.
<Tanguy> I do not use JavaScript, and I do not accept cookies, but when I accept cookies, nothing changes, and when I enable JavaScript, only the step 2 disappears, but the end is the same.
<purvesh> Alkini, You there ?
<purvesh> may be There is no one who can help me :(
<marktheunissen> hello all, problem with launchpad / loggerhead? my merge proposal is not updating
<marktheunissen> anyone know what's wrong with launchpad?
<marktheunissen> why are merge proposals not updating
<marktheunissen> ?
<falktx> hi guys
<falktx> i'm trying to upload a big package to my ppa
<falktx> but it get stuck at 99% upload
<falktx> my ppa has 4gb space
<bigjools> falktx: yes that's a known bug in the ftp server
<bigjools> can you try sftp?
<falktx> oh, ok
<falktx> bigjools: how do i upload via sftp?
<falktx> i usually do dput ... *.changes
<bigjools> in dput.cf, set method=sftp, login=<your lp account name>
<bigjools> then dput as normal
<bigjools> oh you need to make sure your public ssh is registered on your account
<falktx> it is
<falktx> thanks, i'll try this soon
<bigjools> great, let me know how you get on
<falktx> hehe, i stil have ~400mb to upload...
<falktx> then i'll try the big 1.6gb one...
<bigjools> wow, what are you uploading?
<falktx> vlc-git
<falktx> and games
<falktx> supertuxkart (250mb)
<falktx> then the big one is the latest svn of speed-dreams
<deryck> sinzui, hi.
<deryck> sinzui, you changed bug 548824 to 10.08, but I commented that I want to leave it at 10.07.  See the comments there.  But...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 548824 in Launchpad Bugs "createBug should take an optional blob ticket (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548824
<deryck> how do I change back to a closed milestone?  Is there no way?  And yes, I feel dumb having to ask.
<sinzui> deryck, make the milestone active
<sinzui> make your bug changes, than make the milestone inactive
<deryck> sinzui, got it.  Thanks so much.
<falktx> started the big sftp upload now
<falktx> oh, permission denied
<falktx> hm, got an import error too
<falktx> ah, it's uploading now
<falktx> hm, sftp doesn't tell me the progress ?
<purvesh> can some one tell me at the time of announcement i have to send mail here or what ? ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<falktx> howmuch time for a 1.6gb sftp upload on a very fast internet ?
<Meths> size/bitrate (taking appropriate unit conversions...)
<falktx> i would guess 2hours ?
<falktx> oh, upload finished
<jacks__> I have a key on launchpad but I'm on an new install now... how do I use that key?
<idnar> so I'd like to have a robot that watches for merge proposals, and when one is created it runs the test suite etc. against the branch, and posts a review if anything goes wrong
<idnar> would it make sense to make Tarmac do that?
<mwhudson> it sounds similar enough, yar
<idnar> (I mean run it against the result of merging the branch, of course)
<idnar> I wonder how hard it would be to do
<mathiaz> Hi! When I request a code import on https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new I need to specify the owner
<mathiaz> However I can't set the owner to ~vcs-import
<soren> mathiaz: Why do you want to?
<mathiaz> soren: because I don't want to be the owner of the upstream import
<soren> mathiaz: As I understand it, the whole point behind adding that option is to avoid having all those imports owned by vcs-import. If you own it, you're more likely to make sure to fix things if the upstream vcs moves or whatever.
<soren> mathiaz: It's still clearly marked as an import.
<soren> mathiaz: It won't look like you wrote it all or anything :)
<mathiaz> soren: fair enough
<ciupicri> I'm sorry if this has been been already asked, but I'm curious what is the reason for which I can't login to Launchpad using OpenID?
<mtaylor> ciupicri: I _believe_ it's just on the hasn't been done yet list ... but I'm not 100% sure
<ciupicri> mtaylor, I see
<Nafai> I'm trying to figure out why I'm subscribed to a certain bug
<Nafai> Can I somehow map something in the X-Launchpad-* headers to a launchpad subscribe URL?
<ciupicri> can I use Launchpad only to translate a Django-based application (that uses Mercurial)?
<soren> Nafai: There's a X-Launchpad-Rationale header or something that should explain why you're getting the e-mail.
<Nafai> sure, but I go to what I think is the subscribe email for that (since it says I'm a subscriber) and I'm not currently subscribed
<Nafai> and I can't remember how I subscribed
<soren> Nafail: Which bug?
<soren> Whoops.
<soren> Nafai: Which bug?
<Nafai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/288812
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 288812 in window-picker-applet (Ubuntu) "Windows cannot be minimized and un-minimized by clicking their entry in the applet. (affected: 1, heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Nafai> And in my mail, I have this:
<Nafai> X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Subscriber (window-picker-applet)
<jenkins> is it possible to find out how many times a package has been downloaded from a pp?
<jenkins> *ppa
<micahg> jenkins: bug 139855
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 139855 in Soyuz "Display stats about PPA usage (affected: 25, heat: 169)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139855
<jenkins> micahg: thanks, do you know if the data will be back dated before the feture existed?
<jenkins> from logs etc
<micahg> jenkins: I don't, someone else might know
<mac9416> Hi. I'm trying to set up a branch for daily builds. I saw a tutorial recently, but I can't find it now. Can someone point me to one?
<jenkins> mac9416: try bzr builder iirc, let me see if i can find the wiki page
<jenkins> mac9416: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/BzrBuilder
<mac9416> Ah, nice. I also just found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/Recipes
<mac9416> Thanks, jenkins.
#launchpad 2010-07-09
<Mez> why can't I set a bug as "Won't fix" that is filed against Debian?
<Mez> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xdebug/+bug/491839
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/491839)
<Mez> it recognises me as Maintainer.
<wgrant> Mez: You need to be the Debian bug supervisor or owner.
<wgrant> You're in the DD team, but that appears to be just the members team.
<wgrant> And that doesn't have any privileges.
<wgrant> Debian also obviously doesn't use LP for bug tracking, so it's not terribly clear whether you should be changing the status manually in LP. Is there not a BTS bug to link to?
<Mez> nope
<Mez> because it's a failbug
<Quintasan> james_w: I still can't get the revno to work, it won't expand no matter what I do. Buildlog (with -v) -> http://wklej.org/id/362175/ , changelog (the one I created) -> http://wklej.org/id/362176/  ,  recipe -> http://wklej.org/id/362177/
<lifeless> Mez: what do you mean a 'failbug'
<james_w> Quintasan: that is odd
<james_w> Quintasan: do you have work/debian/changelog ?
<Quintasan> james_w: hmm no, the debian/changelog is in project-neon-1.0-{revno}
<Quintasan> should I move it there?
<james_w> Quintasan: hang on
<james_w> Quintasan: what's the ls of your $PWD?
<Quintasan> changelog  nightly.asc  project-neon  project-neon-qt.recipe  qt-ubuntu  work
<james_w> Quintasan: and work contains project-neon-1.0-{revno}?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> why on earth changelog landed up in my home?
<james_w> Quintasan: and there is a debian/changelog in there?
<Quintasan> james_w: yes
<Quintasan> and it contains what I sent you
<james_w> Quintasan: ok, thanks, let me read the code and see if I can work out what is going on
<Quintasan> james_w: by the way, with the current recipe, will it work like this: grab code -> grab debian dir -> create new changelog entry -> *changes file ?
<james_w> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> awesome
<james_w> Quintasan: so, your changelog has a syntax error, I wonder if it is that
<james_w> -- Michał Zając <michal.zajac@gmail.com>, Wed, 30 Jun 2010 18:37:43 +0200
<james_w> there shouldn't be a comma after your email address, it should be two spaces before the date I believe
<Quintasan> hmm, it was generate by my dch I belive
<Quintasan> let me redo it
<james_w> I don't see why that would give you that behaviour though
<Quintasan> ha
<Quintasan> damn you, colons and semi-colons
<Quintasan> james_w: such a trivial issue :(
<james_w> Quintasan: it is fixed?
<Quintasan> I think yes, I get Building the source package and it does something (probably)
<james_w> Quintasan: good
<james_w> Quintasan: I will file some bugs
<Quintasan> yeah, worked
<james_w> \o/
<james_w> thanks for your help Quintasan
<Quintasan> no problem :)
<Quintasan> well, back to hacking Project Neon
<spm> *** FYI. restarting the lpnet production (not edge) app servers for a Cherry Pick ***
<lifeless> is that user visible, generally ?
<lifeless> just curious
<spm> maybe. if you manage to time it just right, sure.
<wgrant> Heh, yes, it is user-visible.
<wgrant> Apparently back now, though.
<spm> well. sorta. still restarting them all.
<spm> and should be done.
<spm> *** FYI. About to restart ppa uploads for a Cherry Pick ***
<spm> and back
<wgrant> The archive restricted families one?
<wgrant> I don't see why edge is excluded from that.
<wgrant> It still needs it.
<spm> it does, I was just going to rnu a manual auto edge update tho; not a special
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<spm> wgrant: shoulda mentioned sooner, edge should be groovy now too
<sluimers> Hi there! I've got a problem with uploading/building my personal package, it keeps saying it's unable to locate crtn.o .
<sluimers> Could anyone help me with this?
<jpds> sluimers: It seems to be in: libc6-dev: /usr/lib/crtn.o
<sluimers> Yes, but despite adding that as a build dependency it still can't find it.
<sluimers> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51619755/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.libcorona_1.0.2-2karmic1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sluimers> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), libtool (>= 2.2), libaudiere-dev, libwxgtk2.8-dev, libsdl1.2-dev, libpng12-0, libpng12-dev, libjpeg62, libjpeg62-dev, libc6-dev (>= 2.10)
<sluimers> http://www.pastebin.org/387332
<sluimers> There, should be clear now wht the problem is
<yofel_> hm, is it intentional that https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs shows all incomplete bugs and not only those with can_expire set?
<deryck> yofel, it shouldn't be all incomplete bugs.  there is a set of requirements for being expirable.  having said that, bdmurray is doing some work in this area of the code, and possibly there is a new bug now?
<deryck> can_expire is going away, for example.
<yofel> ah, thx anyway, I'm just irritated as that list shows bug that were changed minutes ago too, or mabe I'm misunderstanding what that list is supposed to show...
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<[diablo]> guys, I registered a project we want to develop, and later a team
<[diablo]> I wish to change the ownership of the project from me, to the team
<[diablo]> anyone know where I can do this please?
<[diablo]> ah sorry, got it
<Phantomas> hello, if a user commits a bug, which is more like a feature request, or some improvements, with a code tarball attached, how should I handle the bug? I mean, it's not really a bug, is it?
<KangOl> hi
<nuovodna> KangOl: hi
<yofel> hm, can someone else check if they see the comments from 'lau' on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/283168 ? They aren's shown on the main page but only in the full activity log here.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 283168 in Ubuntu "gfloppy write permission denied with external usb floppy (affected: 1, heat: 7)" [Low,Incomplete]
<warp10> Anybody around available to help me a little with a daily-build recipe issue?
<bdmurray> yofel: can you elaborate on what is wrong?
<bdmurray> yofel: the list shows bug reports that *may* expire if enough time passes and the can_expire attribute is the same thing.  If you look at the list of expirable bugs on production and edge they are not different.  If you want to find out if a bug is eligible for expiration right now, using the default date criteria, you can use bug.isExpirable().
<bdmurray> yofel: The content of +expirablebugs should not have changed at all
<yofel> bdmurray: ah, thanks for the explenation
<prafulla> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.3/annotate/head:/sql/sql_select.cc
<prafulla> I am unable to view the above file
<prafulla> it says "there was some problem connecting to server"
<prafulla> can some admin at launchpad take a look ?
<shadeslayer> hi ...  any lp admins around...
<shadeslayer> rekonq is going to be shipped as the default web browser for kubuntu,unfortunately,when adding comments with it on bugs.lp i get a error,but when i refresh the page i see the comment was added
<shadeslayer> this needs to be fixed asap
<shadeslayer> ( im part of the rekonq team + kubuntu member , so i took this responsibility of fixing this bug :P )
<shadeslayer> for eg. i just commented on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/328432
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 328432 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b in kubuntu 8.10 freezes at 16x and does not trottle down (affected: 0, heat: 5)" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Lp said : The Following errors were encountered <Ok> : no actual error was listed tho
<shadeslayer> and when i refreshed the page.. the comment was there
<shadeslayer> setting the status seems to work fine tho
<shadeslayer> no help contact as well...
<shadeslayer> :P
<rockstar> shadeslayer, asking a question on the Launchpad project would be the best way to get an admin's attention.
<shadeslayer> rockstar: uh... sure.. the question would should be assigned to launchpad right? ( like bugs are assigned packages and stuff )
<rockstar> shadeslayer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<shadeslayer> rockstar: right.. thanks ;)
<dspstv> hia all,
<dspstv> i want to make a copy of a built package but is not clear to me the difference between
<dspstv>  Rebuild the copied sources Copy existing binaries
<dspstv> i will select copy
<dspstv> but im trying to get a lucid build into karmic
<dspstv> im guessing copy won't work
<dspstv> am i making a mess or is not clear enough for non native english speakers
<dspstv> btw, im reading this:
<dspstv> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying
<dspstv> and it has not mention whatsoever to my question..
<dspstv> or is it here:
<dspstv> If you only copy the source, the corresponding build records are created in the destination PPA immediately.
<dspstv> uhmm really not clear for me
<maxb> dspstv: Are you trying to copy a package within one PPA, or from one PPA to a different destination PPA?
<dspstv> from one to another
<dspstv> org is lucid dest karmic
<maxb> OK. "Copy existing binaries" will result in the exact same .deb files simply being made available for download under a different distro series.
<dspstv> maxb: then that will be faster
<dspstv> maxb: thanks
<maxb> "Rebuild the copied sources" will cause the source package to be rebuilt in a karmic environment - however, I strongly recommend against that in most cases, since the resulting packages will have the exact same name and version - the potential for confusion is high.
<dspstv> i think it will be nice if there is a small description in there
<dspstv> or no options should be offered
<dspstv> maxb: now, is there a way to cancel a rebuild?
<maxb> It is not possible to cancel a build in progress. If you upload a new version that supersedes the old, or delete the source package, before a build starts, then it will be cancelled.
<dspstv> ok, too late though i noticed that for karmic i will get the lpia version that was not built for lucid dunno why
<maxb> oh yes, that happens when you copy from a distro that has less architectures to one which has more
<dspstv> maxb, yes, i now i have to wait for 4 hours to have a "copy"
<dspstv> argg
<dspstv> or more than 4.. who know
<dspstv> s
<dspstv> im sure in not the first one choosing this copy options in the wrong way
<dspstv> if only there was a small note...
<MTecknology> is it not possible to assign a bug to a certain person?
<lifeless> unless you are their manager, no.
<MTecknology> alrighty..
<MTecknology> thanks
<lifeless> thats reality :)
<lifeless> uhm, I don't recall how lp models 'manager' - I thinkts 'bug control for the product'
<lifeless> which is slightly surprising :)
<jonafan> hi guys
<jonafan> i've been working on/hosting a project that i'm thinking about moving to launchpad
<jonafan> i currently have it broken up into 3 different branches
<jonafan> should i open 3 branches on launchpad, or should i merge them and put them in one branch?
<shadeslayer> rockstar: seems its a issue with webkit
<shadeslayer> not rekonq
#launchpad 2010-07-10
<MTeck-ricer> sinzui: ?
<MTeck-ricer> sinzui: accident I take it?
<alopenerp> Hello who is on duty ?
<alopenerp> I have a paid project on launchpad but i cannot push or create a private branch on my project. I know that this is a bug and last you fixed it from here.
<alopenerp> mmmh too ealry in the morning i guess...
<wgrant> alopenerp: It's also the weekend -- and a weekend before the entire LP team has a sprint, so lots of people will be flying.
<alopenerp> wgrant: what is that sprint ?
<purvesh> Can some one help me to Set Guideline for my team?
<idnar> how do I use bzr-pipeline with Launchpad or some other remote repository?
<idnar> s/repository/code publishing location/
<idnar> oh, sync-pipeline, I guess
<idnar> what about pushing a portion of a pipeline as a branch, instead of bzr send?
<mandara> can I add a watch in Launchpad to connect with http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com issue tracker?
<mandara> want to connect two bug reports
<mandara> when I want to add link from upstream bug http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-12101 I get: "Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL"
<mandara> here is the bug in Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/507823
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 507823 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "can't build stickman example: Cannot find file 'animations/chilling' (affected: 1, heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dspstv> hia
<dspstv> could someone help me understand why this build failed:
<dspstv> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51675538/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.din_1.1.1-0ubuntu-4~planktum_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dspstv> this throwws not much via google:
<dspstv> make: *** [build] Error 9
<dspstv> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<StevenK> You don't have libjack-dev in your Build-Depends
<dspstv> StevenK: arggi had jackd
<dspstv> thanks for the heads up
<sarhan> Hi
<sarhan> i have problem with projcets translation
<sarhan> projects*
<sarhan> no body here?
<sarhan> brass la7nina 3awnouni :'(
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  you have to speak english
<sarhan> yes i know
<sarhan> i speak english
<sarhan> not chineese
<sarhan> so can you help MaWaLe  ? i can translate projects with open permission
<MaWaLe> i don't think so for the last sentance ;)
<sarhan> i can't *
<sarhan> :P
<sarhan> problem with my keyboard
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  all you have to do is to be subscribed to LP and you have to be connected
<sarhan> i am connected
<MaWaLe> next, the project you intend to help to must have a translation branch
<sarhan> i trayed with cairo-dock it has a translation branch
<sarhan> no body here? :P
<sarhan> lex79,  hello
<sarhan> lex79,  i need you help plz are you here?
<lex79> sarhan: yes
<sarhan> thank you
<sarhan> i have problem with lp
<sarhan> i can't translate any thing
<lex79> I'm not a lp developer btw
<lex79> :)
<sarhan> :P
<sarhan> i search an user
<lex79> why you can't translate?
<sarhan> that's why i am here
<sarhan> i didn't know why
<sarhan> http://yfrog.com/f/75capture2zpp/
<lex79> uhm strange
<sarhan> no solution?
<MaWaLe> lex79:  he's subscibed and connected and he tried to translate an open project but he cannot
<MaWaLe> he shows me some screenshots and i didn't understand the problem
<lex79> yes I saw
<lex79> me too :(
<lex79> sarhan: did you try with another project?
<MaWaLe> i didn't also found a declared bug about it
<sarhan> yes
<sarhan> many projects
<sarhan> but no one works
<sarhan> launchpad devs hate me?
<lex79> no LP devs here that can help you?
<sarhan> no
<lex79> btw it's saturday
<lex79> :D
<sarhan> i don"t find that's why i asked you
<MaWaLe> lex79:  saturday fever :p
<lex79> yeah :D
<MaWaLe> lex79:  are we supposed to do the same thing :p
<sarhan> :'(
<lex79> MaWaLe: indeed :)
<lex79> well try to write your problem in the mailing list maybe
<lex79> maybe someone can help you
<sarhan> ok :(
<MaWaLe> lex79:  personnally, i think that sarhan have to do it by himself
<sarhan> think for your help
<MaWaLe> he knows his problem more than us ;)
<sarhan> not sure
<lex79> launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net
<lex79> launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<MaWaLe> lex79:  he have to be subscribed to this lists
<lex79> right
<sarhan> launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net : i am already suscribed here
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-dev
<MaWaLe> i think that the dev list is the right one
<sarhan> i can find a dev here : #launchpad-dev ?
<lex79> sarhan: did you try to logout from LP and login again? :)
<sarhan> oh i will tray
<lex79> sarhan: yes maybe ask also in that chan
<MaWaLe> lex79:   maybe also a cookies problem
<lex79> probably
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  as lex79 said, try to logout, clean your cache and next try again
<sarhan> not work
<zooko> How should I go about getting these two bugtrackers merged into one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/tahoe-trac https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/tahoe-lafs.org-tahoe-lafs
<dspstv> hi again
<dspstv> so i finally had a succesful build, but when m friend tries to install the .deb he gets errors related to incompatible versions of a lib, the deb suggests a version he can't get
<dspstv> the deb is for karmic and he says he is using karmic
<dspstv> where else can i look for the problem?
<dspstv> or, how can i troubleshoot this?
#launchpad 2010-07-11
<thumper> dspstv: all the launchpad devs are in Prague this week for a sprint, and most are travelling right now
<thumper> dspstv: there should be more people around tonight, or tomorrow
<thumper> dspstv: sorry I can't be more help
<forrestv> i'm moving a project to launchpad and i did "bzr push lp:~voights/txrecaptcha/trunk"
<forrestv> but the project page still says "You haven't yet told Launchpad where your source code is for txreCAPTCHA trunk series."
<forrestv> figured it out, but that interface isn't really intuitive
<pajatopmr> I'm looking for some help with launchpad email.  A launchpad user tried to send mail to <me>@launchpad.net, got a bounce and asked me to "enable" <me>@launchpad.net.  How to do this has escaped me so far.  Suggestions?
<micahg> pajatopmr: normal users don't get those addresses
 * micahg doesn't know if anyone has one
<pajatopmr> OK, I'll pass that along to the User, who is also a project administrator, fwiw.
<wgrant> pajatopmr: Yeah, normal users certainly don't get those. I only know of a couple of working @launchpad.net addresses, and none of those are personal.
<thumper> hi wgrant
<thumper> currently all email to launchpad.net are handled by the email processing scripts
<thumper> to do things like create new bugs, comment on reviews, bugs or answers
<thumper> I had in the past thought it would be interesting to have <userid>@launchpad.net work, but..
<thumper> alas no
<thumper> probably not going to happen
<thumper> it wouldn't be hard to write
<thumper> but not likely something we are likely to do without a lot of thought
<pajatopmr> thumper: No problem from my perspective.  Actually I don't think an additional email address is necessarily a good idea.  I do wonder why the admin assumed it was set up by default, though.
 * thumper shrugs
<hyperair> do PPAs support debsrc 3.0 (git)?
<wgrant> hyperair: No.
<wgrant> Does dak?
<wgrant> It doesn't look like it.
<sarhan> Hello
<sarhan> someone can help me please?
<sarhan> i have problem or bug with launchpad
<wgrant> sarhan: Hi. What's the problem?
<sarhan> i can't translate any thing
<wgrant> What happens when you try?
<sarhan> this : http://a.yfrog.com/img257/5919/capture2zp.png
<sarhan> and the project is with open permisson
<wgrant> sarhan: Can you go to https://translations.launchpad.net/people/+me/+licensing, and check that you've selected the "License all my translations in Launchpad under the BSD license" option?
<sarhan> i select it now
<sarhan> and it works
<sarhan> thx
<sarhan> :)
<wgrant> OK. I'll file a bug that that's really unobvious.
<sarhan> thank you very much
<wgrant> No problem.
<sarhan> bye
<Kruptein> hey I'm still having trouble with ppa's, I've made a .deb file for my project,  how can I upload this to the ppa?
<micahg> Kruptein: you can't, PPAs build from source
<micahg> Kruptein: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<Kruptein> well that's not so funny :(
<micahg> Kruptein: what's the problem, upload a source package instead of a .deb
<Kruptein> micahg okay I first have to make one then..
<Kruptein> why does the doc mention .debs then? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage  (3thd paragraph)
<micahg> Kruptein: because the same folder you use for generating the .deb, you can generate the source upload in most cases
<dspstv> hi again, i was looking yesterday for help
<dspstv> i wanted to understand how to troubleshoot my friend
<dspstv> who got a deb from my PPA
<dspstv> and gets and error related to the version of jack not being available
<dspstv> deb is karmic and his system is also karmic
<dspstv> i guess its all related to his system
<dspstv> but, the question is:
<dspstv> could it be related to launchad?
<dspstv> sorry for being so unclear, im also trying to learn the whole process
<geser> dspstv: does your friend have the universe component enabled? The package "jack" is in universe.
<dspstv> geser he does have jack installed but an older version according to dpkg
<dspstv> it fails telling a more recent version is requiered but tries not to get it
<dspstv> he tried with gdebi also but failed
<micahg> dspstv: what version is required?
<dspstv> now hes not online, i think .18 and he has .16 or so
<micahg> dspstv: there's the same version of jack in karmic, lucid, and maverick
<dspstv> ok, i get back with his exact error
<dspstv> thanks micahg, geser
<geser> has someone an explanation why ma PPA upload landed in the main archive? As far as I currently see I've only missed to specify my PPA when doing an upload through SFTP
<dspstv> micahg: the package built by launchpad says this: libjack0 (>= 0.118+svn3796)
<dspstv> the version in the karmic my friend has is 0.116
<dspstv> the error is this one:
<dspstv> 20:00 < jag> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<dspstv> 20:00 < jag>   din: Depends: libjack0 (>= 0.118+svn3796) but 0.116.1-4ubuntu2 is to be installed
<dspstv> 20:00 < jag>        Depends: liblo7 (>= 0.26~repack) but it is not installable
<dspstv> so my question is, how can i understand how to do this package?
<dspstv> i could compile under lucid and use the software
<dspstv> then decided to build the .deb via launchpad
<dspstv> any ideas where to look?
<dspstv> google brings me to many results...
<geser> have you a link to the PPA?
<geser> my guess is that the package got uploaded to the lucid PPA and then copied to karmic
<Kruptein> hey I added a package to my ppa, but nothing appears when I go look to my ppa page.. ? what is wrong
<geser> Kruptein: did you got a mail that your upload got accepted (or rejected)?
<Kruptein> darragh@kruptools:~/development/ppa$ dput ppa:darragh-ssa/kruptools deditor_0.1-1_source.changes
<Kruptein> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<Kruptein> Nothing more to do for deditor_0.1-1_source.changes
<Kruptein> geser no I didn't get a mail
<geser> Kruptein: did you sign the upload with the key 0xC88E1FA1?
<geser> you can check the signature with "gpg --verify deditor_0.1-1_source.changes"
<Kruptein> geser well I'm not sure :s   isn't    dput ppa: darragh-ssa/kruptools deditor_0.1-1_source.changes    enough?
<dspstv> geser yes, i did a copy
<Kruptein> geser the last command does give me:  Good Signature from Darragh ...
<geser> Kruptein: it is if you signed the source package with the right key at source package creation time (or with debsign before the upload)
<Kruptein> geser I indeed did the last one
<geser> dspstv: that explains it, with "copy" the debs are also published for karmic but not rebuild for karmic. For a rebuild you need an upload targeting karmic.
<dspstv> https://launchpad.net/~puredyne-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1229147/+listing-archive-extra
<dspstv> geser: arggg i knew it (somehow)
<micahg> dspstv: only lucid has that version
<dspstv> and i came here asking what was the difference between those 2 options
<Kruptein> geser, so... what did I do wrong?
<dspstv> i thnik those options should be explained
<dspstv> in the formulaire
<dspstv> ok, will try to make a copy from the sources
<geser> Kruptein: and the keyid from the output is the same as the keyid in your LP profile? uploads get only accepted when they are signed by a key attached to an LP account
<Kruptein> geser, yep it's exact the same
<Kruptein> can it be that it takes some time to appear?
<geser> the uploads get processed every 5 minutes
<Kruptein> well I don't see the problem then :(
<geser> I'm out of ideas now too
<Kruptein> it maybe has todo with this:
<Kruptein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:darragh-ssa/kruptools   produces:  Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~darragh-ssa/+archive/kruptools
<Kruptein> is that because I added the fingerprint after I added the ppa?
<micahg> Kruptein: it's because it's empty
<dspstv> geser: micahg: now i have this problem, even though i had deleted the package i get this:
<dspstv> din 1.1.1-0ubuntu-6~planktum in lucid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<micahg> dspstv: you can't upload the same version, you need to add a number on the end
<geser> dspstv: LP remembers the version of accepted uploads even if you delete id
<micahg> dspstv: or in some way make the version higher
<dspstv> back to zero.. chaging the chngelog
<dspstv> ok, thanks
<dspstv> learning here
<dspstv> wonder why the copy binary option is offered when going from say lucid to karmic?
<geser> use something like 1.1.1-0ubuntu-6~planktum1~karmic for your karmic upload and 1.1.1-0ubuntu-6~planktum1~lucid for your lucid upload
<dspstv> ok
<geser> dspstv: e.g. for a python script it should be no difference if the package got build on lucid or karmic
<geser> (as long as the dependencies are available in both karmic and lucid)
<Paraselene_> Well, that kind of blows... I've merged a new account I created with an old one, and lose the old one's karma and (better) openid :/
<Paraselene_> and only a couple of my old posts reflect the new username, too. Kind of wish I'd just nixxed the new one I created
<Kruptein> How do you add a signing_fingerprint to a ppa?
<geser> StevenK: do you have an explanation why my SFTP PPA upload landed in the main archive? As far as I currently see I've only missed to specify my PPA when calling dput.
<Nafallo> geser: the package has the main archive set as default I believe. unless you override it in your .dput.cf that would be where unspecified uploads land.
<StevenK> geser: If you didn't specify anything, it defaults to whatever your config is set to?
<StevenK> Surely stuff like this can't be the sftp service?
<Nafallo> considering ppa.lp.net and upload.u.c goes to different hosts I'd kind of doubt the service being the problem.
<geser> StevenK: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/462194/
<geser> it contains the used dput stance for SFTP upload to PPA, the command I used (I missed to specify a value after the ppa-sftp) and the contents of the only .upload file for that package
<geser> and instead of getting an accepted mail for my PPA, I got one for the main archive
<Nafallo> geser: what does the logfile for the main archive upload say?
<StevenK> I think that's the upload processor on ppa.launchpad.net being clever, rather than the service being wrong
<StevenK> I'll mention it to others tomorrow. -> bed
<geser> Nafallo: what logfile for the main archive upload? I intented it upload it to my PPA for test-building and not the main archive (at least not with that version).
<Nafallo> geser: so, in the manpage for dput, "If omitted, dput uses the host specified by default_host". have you defined default_host in your .dput.cf ?
<Nafallo> geser: because if not, default_host is bound to be upload.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> dput by default make .upload files after run. in that file the "dput without specified host" is likely to state the package getting uploaded to upload.ubuntu.com
<geser> Nafallo: I specified a host (ppa-sftp) but no value to replace it in the config stance (ppa-sftp:geser)
<geser> Nafallo: and as you can see in the .upload file dput uploaded it to ppa.launchpad.net (using my ppa-sftp config)
<Nafallo> geser: ehrm. your original questions states that you "only missed to specify my PPA when calling dput", isn't that the upload that went to the main archive?
<Nafallo> if you missed to specify where you want to upload it, it will upload to the DEFAULT stanza, which is likely to reside in /etc/dput.cf
<geser> Nafallo: I called "dput ppa-sftp librep..." instead of "dput ppa-sftp:geser librep..." what I really wanted
<Nafallo> oh, I see. I thought you called "dput librep..."
<Nafallo> I wouldn't be surprised if it thought that was invalid and therefor uploaded to default though ;-)
<Nafallo> but yeah, thats just speculation on my part...
<geser> but wouldn't in that case the .upload file contain upload.ubuntu.com?
<Nafallo> yeah, I would argue it should...
<Nafallo> ..that is strange indeed.. o_O
<Nafallo> anyway. food time
<wgrant> geser: The upload processors on ppa.launchpad.net and upload.ubuntu.com are identical.
<wgrant> It's the path that matters.
<wgrant> Paraselene_: The karma merge should complete within 24 hours.
<wgrant> I'm not sure about OpenID.
<Paraselene_> wgrant: I've fixed the OpenID. The accounts overview page is deceptive in that respect (you'd think the lock would indicate that the openid is not configurable)
<wgrant> Paraselene_: On Launchpad, a lock normally indicates privacy.
#launchpad 2011-07-04
<CarlFK> is this a ppa I can use in sources.list ?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> it's not a ppa
<mwhudson> or indeed, an archive at all in the debian sense
<lifeless> CarlFK: its a git tree isn't it?
<CarlFK> i du no.. i saw ppa :)
<bullgard4> I originated bug report #https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/804735. Why does Launchpad tell me: "You are not directly subscribed to this bug's notifications."?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 804735 in tilda (Ubuntu) "n entr[Natty] Tilda does not start automatically although it is an entry in the »Startup Applications Preferences« dialog" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> bullgard4: presumably because you are not directly subscribed
<bullgard4> lifeless: I beg your pardon?
<lifeless> whats your LP user id ?
<lifeless> bullgard4: ^?
<bullgard4> lifeless: I originated bug report #https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/804735. Why does Launchpad tell me: "You are not directly subscribed to this bug's notifications."? Are yyou able to answer this question?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 804735 in tilda (Ubuntu) "n entr[Natty] Tilda does not start automatically although it is an entry in the »Startup Applications Preferences« dialog" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> bullgard4: can you answer my question: what is your LP user id ?
<bullgard4> lifeless: I will answer your question after you have answered my question.
<andersk> What’s the right place to report a user that’s randomly assigning bugs to themself and changing bug statuses (bug 274251, bug 290704, bug 436936, bug 577385, bug 655795, bug 722690, bug 782309, bug 802464)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 274251 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274251
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 290704 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]Computer freeze when switching user" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290704
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 436936 in gdm (Ubuntu Natty) "gdm upstart job checks /proc/cmdline for single user mode, won't start on post-boot runlevel change" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436936
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 577385 in quickly (Ubuntu) "Generated Build-Depends for python-distutils-extra is wrong" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577385
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 655795 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu Maverick) "When displayport cable is in, system doesn't finish booting" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655795
<lifeless> andersk: here is fine
<lifeless> andersk: has anyone trie dto speak with them ? they've been around for at least a year, so this is unusual
<andersk> Yeah, repeatedly, see the comments on those bugs.  Bug 436936 is a good example.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 436936 in gdm (Ubuntu Natty) "gdm upstart job checks /proc/cmdline for single user mode, won't start on post-boot runlevel change" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436936
<lifeless> andersk: oh hangon, who did you mean :)
<lifeless> heru or papa*
<andersk> Heru.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> right, around for 8 months, but nearly no activity and a sudden burst
<andersk> (papukaija is just trying to help, AFAICS.)
<lifeless> I will wuspend them
<lifeless> done
<andersk> In bug 410822 Heru comments “I need to report my ubuntu in work”, which perhaps explains the motivation for the random fiddling.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 410822 in Getting Things GNOME! "GTG needs advanced and bookmarkable searches" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410822
<andersk> Thanks.
<lifeless> its sad if our desire to see significant sustained contributions leads to folk doing this
<lifeless> OTOH the various onramp and getting started guides don't encourage arbitrary changes like this
<lifeless> andersk: could you do me a favour? open a ticket at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, for tracking
<andersk> Sure.
<maxb> There already is one
<lifeless> oh cool
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/163573
<maxb> I have no idea what this guy is doing, but he's doing a lot of damage
<maxb> And unfortunately it looks like there's a major language barrier issue here
<maxb> Based on his comments, he appears to know just enough English to believe he can make himself understood, whilst failing at doing so
<maxb> In regards to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/163656, jasmith77, I believe sinzui has some sort of form letter to tell people about safeguarding their browsers / address books ?
<lifeless> probably
<lifeless> I'm going to vanish now though
<pindonga> hi, a question about launchpad api. Given a bug id, how can I request the corresponding project?
<guillemhs> ei
<guillemhs> is it possible to link a ppa package to project page on LP?
<persia> Not in any semantic way.  You could refernce the project in the PPA description, and reference the PPA in the project description.
<guillemhs> ok
<guillemhs> in other, i can only link official ubuntu packages, no?
<maxb> pindonga: One LP bug may be linked to any number of projects, distributions and distribution source packages
<pindonga> maxb, k, as an heuristic, is it ok to use bug.bug_tasks[0].bug_target_name assuming in most cases the bug will be linked to just 1 project?
<maxb> That's a bit of a weak assumption
<pindonga> maxb in my use case, "normally" a bug is only listed in 1 project, or at least there is 1 "main" project for a bug
<pindonga> that's the one I'm interested in getting
<maxb> OK - you probably want to try to ignore bugtasks with status Invalid, unless they are the only existing bugtasks
<pindonga> k, thx
<bazzdee> hi
<bazzdee> i just tried to report a bug on launchpad, which did not crash oneiric, but it can't find the report button. maybe i'm blind
<tsimpson> bazzdee: use the "ubuntu-bug" command to report bugs, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<komputes> Whats the URL I'm looking for to see all my Mailing List and BugMail subscriptions. looks something likelike https://bugs.launchpad.net/+me/+subscriptions
<Ampelbein> komputes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+subscriptions ?
<Ampelbein> (although that times out for me with OOPS-2011AP89)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2011AP89
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+subscriptions for subscriptions to individual bugs
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+structural-subscriptions for subscriptions to bugmail for projects or packages
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+participation for subscriptions to mailinglists
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/people/+me/+subscribedbranches for subscriptions to branches
<komputes> Ampelbein: thx, but this shows me all the bugs, I just want bugmail for projects :(
<komputes> Ampelbein: and mailing LP lists
<TDJACR> I've been having trouble logging into launchpad and I've emailed RT (as per a representative's directions) without luck. How should I proceed?
<maxb> TDJACR: These days Launchpad no longer manages user authentication itself, that being delegated to the Ubuntu SSO Service, managed by a different team. #canonical-isd is their IRC channel
<TDJACR> maxb: Thank you sir, very appreciated
<TDJACR> maxb: How do I request an account be closed?
<maxb> What do you mean by closed, and are you more interested in the Launchpad or Ubuntu SSO aspects here?
<maxb> Launchpad allows a user to deactivate their Launchpad account, however this will not deactivate the SSO account.
<TDJACR> maxb: They are two seperate issues, I don't need to contact SSO for the account closure. To sum up, I had two accounts, one which I am locked out of (which I need access to) and another I want to remove
<TDJACR> How do I get rid of the lp portion?
<maxb> When you say you have two accounts, do you actually mean you have two separate Ubuntu SSO accounts *and* two Launchpad accounts?
<maxb> Launchpad accounts can be merged. This is usually the best approach for duplicate accounts in Launchpad
<TDJACR> maxb: I had two SSO accounts and two LP accounts (connected to the two SSO) for some reason, I can only log into one of the SSO and Launchpad accounts, the one I don't need. I'm locked out of the other one, which I used to register with on other sites using OpenId
<maxb> I see. Then the starting point is definitely to work on getting the access to the important SSO account restored
<maxb> After that has occurred, it would likely be sensible to merge the unwanted LP account into the wanted one
<TDJACR> maxb: thank you!
<maxb> I would not necessarily expect it to be a good time of day to find active people in #canonical-isd, but it is definitely worth asking there
<maxb> If you have not already done so, you should also fill in https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<TDJACR> I wonder why rt (as canonical told me to contact ) never got back to me
<TDJACR> maxb: that form response told me that they could do nothing except tell me to email rt
<maxb> The appropriate lines of communication for user SSO problems seem to be annoyingly very blurry
<TDJACR> Which iI did to no avail
<maxb> Hm, that is quite poor
<TDJACR> maxb: Unfortunately yeah, not sure what went wrong, I have some error IDs and so
<TDJACR> Does 2011canistellalaunchpad7 mean anything
<TDJACR> In the launchpad login service?
<maxb> Mention the error IDs in #canonical-isd - if someone is around, or is able to view the conversation later, they will be able to cross-reference them with activity on the servers
<TDJACR> maxb when is a good time in the channel
<maxb> London business hours are likely to be ok. American ones too, except it's an American holiday today
<TDJACR> maxb: Yeah, I'm from the states. When are London business hours?
<maxb> 5 - 8 hours before yours :-)
<TDJACR> Hehe okay :)
<TDJACR> Thanks
<zyga>   Uploading lava-dashboard_0.5.2-0ubuntu0~zyga4_source.changes: 2k/3k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<zyga> I get this when dputting
<zyga> Permission denied?
<lifeless> zyga: bug 798957
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<zyga> lifeless, ah, you are right, I can see email from launchpad now, thanks!
#launchpad 2011-07-05
<lifeless> zyga: we've executed the workaround again; the error should be gone for a while
<zyga> lifeless, I read your comments, my new key (the one that is failing) is needed valid for a different period, perhaps the system checking the key has incorrect time/
<james_w> Lots of 500 errors from the API for the last few minutes?
<james_w> No time to look in to it now I'm afraid, but if someone could check that it's not systemic that would be great
<wgrant> james_w: No OOPS IDs?
<james_w> 2012AU139 is one
<wgrant> Thanks.
<james_w> From many different methods
<wgrant> james_w: It's apparently crashing during OAuth.
<wgrant> May be specific to your consumer token.
<james_w> This is multiple services, multiple tokens, multiple users
<lifeless> SSO may have fallen over
<wgrant> OAuth doesn't use SSO.
<james_w> Multiple machines too
<wgrant>   Module storm.database, line 366, in _check_disconnect
<wgrant>     return function(*args, **kwargs)
<wgrant> DataError: integer out of range
<lifeless> rollover"?!
<wgrant> Possibly. AFAICT it's on an INSERT that works fine locally, though.
<wgrant> But maybe it only logs after the bit that crashed...
<wgrant> That's more likely.
<james_w> Started around 03:46 GMT
<wgrant> It seems to be the OAuthNonce INSERT, looking at the code.
<wgrant> But how.
<james_w> Now I must sleep. Call me if you need me, but I think any of you should be able to reproduce
<spiv> Or just look at the package importer :/
<james_w> Yeah
<wgrant> Indeed, I've reproduced. Thanks for letting us know.
<StevenK> wgrant: Need any help?
<james_w> Or ask a GSA about ubuntu status @cranberry
<james_w> Night
<james_w> Thanks wgrant
<james_w> My inbox appreciates it :)
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: API down, under repair | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> james_w: Fixed.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<apw> anyone know if there is an email update syntax to update a specific nomination task?  affects ubuntu/natty/linux stylee ?
<wgrant> apw: What you suggested should work.
<spiv> apw: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface#affects is the reference
<apw> spiv, that shows like ubuntu/linux but doesn't hint that ubuntu/natty/linux is valid
<mrevell> B'jour
<apw> wgrant, testing shows the full triplet does work, that probabally should be added to the docs
<doctormo> guillemhs?
<bjsnider> am i doing something wrong that launchpad keeps hanging on the last 1k of a source package upload?
<abentley> bac: how would I mute all bugs for https://bugs.launchpad.net/rabbitfixture ?  They are sent to me because ~lazr-developers is the registrant.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> abentley, adeuring -- we'll take interrupt work this week, since last week was our week and we were in Dublin.
<deryck> and hi, btw :)
<abentley> deryck: hi, roger.
<adeuring> deryck: ah, right
<deryck> adeuring, abentley -- I suspect the queues might need extra attention the next couple days to catch them up.
<adeuring> yeah...
<cr3> I'm suddenly getting this error when trying to run a local instance of launchpad, any ideas? Ident authentication failed for user "launchpad_main"
<cr3> nevermind, found the problem in my postgres configuration. my fault :)
<mneptok> but you guaranteed finding that facepalm conf file problem in 30 seconds by asking on IRC
<cr3> mneptok: who's palm, yours or my own?
<cr3> must be yours, mine is busy right now...
<mneptok> cr3: http://www.checkoutmyink.com/assets/photos/0106/5853/6541529890a10375013383l_large.jpg?1242269658
<happyaron> can any launchpad admin deal with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ucimf-openvanilla/+bug/605363/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 605363 in ucimf-openvanilla (Ubuntu) "Please sync ucimf-openvanilla (2.10.11-1) from Debian Sid" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<happyaron> I mean the comment itself is purely spam.
<deryck> happyaron, hi.  I can deal with it for you.
<happyaron> deryck: thanks
<deryck> happyaron, np.  should be gone now.
<happyaron> yeah
<genii-around> Hello. I'm a recent Ubuntu member. It looks like the ubuntu.com email forwarding may be going to my old primary LP email which no longer exists ( I changed my primary on LP to go to my gmail instead a while ago now ).
<nigelb> genii-around: "a while ago"  = ?
<nigelb> a few hours? a few days?
<genii-around> nigelb: Months
<nigelb> genii-around: and your launchpad ID/
<nigelb> ?
<genii-around> nigelb: mystic-scientist
<nigelb> (I don't have powers to look what's wrong, but it'll help whoever might be around)
<genii-around> OK, thanks
<tsimpson> genii-around: you may have better luck in #canonical-sysadmin (maybe)
<genii-around> tsimpson: OK... I'll try there in a little while when I go to lunch... work has me back and forth from computer right now
<deryck> hi, genii-around.  Did you find any help for the email issue?  Or still need someone?
<genii-around> deryck: Apologies on lag, work. No assistance yet, was going to try #canonical-sysadmin in a couple minutes when lunch begins
<deryck> genii-around, ok, I can ask around about what to do too.
<jdobrien> acklog 1
<deryck> abentley, tag, you're it.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: ack.
<hyperair> can we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/489293/comments/4 removed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 489293 in banshee (Ubuntu) "(Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 Banshee 1.5.1) Banshee will play the the audio for MP4s but not the video" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<abentley> hyperair: I've hidden it and notified the user.
<hyperair> abentley: thanks
<hyperair> abentley: it might be a good idea to look for other such comments from the same user and hide them as well
<TheEvilPhoenix> abentley is it against policies to put a package which contains a program which is copyrighted into a Launchpad PPA (even though I own the copyright on the program)?
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/policies/Launchpad policies/
<abentley> hyperair: I don't think there is a way to search for other comments by that user.
<hyperair> abentley: oh okay
<Ampelbein> TheEvilPhoenix: most of the software in ubuntu is copyrighted. it's the license that matters.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Ampelbein, which licenses are acceptable?
<Ampelbein> TheEvilPhoenix: See https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-07-06
<chrisvj> when i try to push a project to launchpad, I get: bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified    can anyone help me?
<lifeless> does 'host bazaar.launchpad.net' return an ip address?
<chrisvj> host? i tried that just in cmd and bzr host, neither works
<mwhudson> chrisvj: can you bzr push to any other hose?
<mwhudson> *host
<chrisvj> havent tried, any other hosts i could push to?
<spiv> chrisvj: 'host' is a common command on *nix, not sure what the equivalent is on windows
<chrisvj> ill look it up
<chrisvj> ive used it before but cant remember it
<StevenK> nslookup?
<chrisvj> tracert
<chrisvj> it ended with "general failure", last ip returned was 10.22.224.1
<spiv> That's a really screwy error code to get from a hostname lookup
<chrisvj> spiv, might be endless redirects
<spiv> tracert does something significantly different (and more complex) than just resolving a host name
<spiv> What happens if you try "telnet bazaar.launchpad.net 22" ?
<chrisvj> ah, nslookup also works
<chrisvj> 91.189.90.11 is what nslookup gave me
<chrisvj> spiv: unrecognized command
<chrisvj> going to bazaar.launchpad.net just redirects me to launchpad.net
<spiv> Wow, telnet.exe isn't a standard part of Windows any more?  Time marches on...
<chrisvj> the command im using is bzr push lp:~chrisvj/+junk/game
<spiv> Still, it appears you can resolve the hostname correctly judging by the nslookup result and that going to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ redirects you as it supposed to
<spiv> So my guess is you have a firewall or similar interfering with access to port 22
<chrisvj> i had told windows firewall not to block bazaar, ill check port 22
<spiv> Your bzr command is fine.
<chrisvj> added an exception for port 22 to allow it through, still not working
<spiv> chrisvj: oh, maybe it's something screwy with your local SSH client setup
<chrisvj> pageant
<spiv> chrisvj: run 'bzr version' to locate your 'Bazaar log file'
<spiv> And pastebin the parts from the most recent command
<chrisvj> http://pastebin.com/RyKKPFBd
<spiv> This might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/553434 or closely related
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 553434 in Bazaar "Confusing error with BZR_SSH=plink set when plink not installed: WindowsError: [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified" [Low,Confirmed]
<chrisvj> ok so i need to install plink?
<spiv> Huh, that log doesn't say which SSH implemenation it's trying, odd.
<spiv> chrisvj: not necessarily (plink is just one of the supported ways)
<chrisvj> oh
<spiv> Do you have BZR_SSH set in your environment variables?
<chrisvj> yep
<chrisvj> it was set for plink, deleted it
<chrisvj> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to authenticate to SSH host as   chrisvj@bazaar.launchpad.net supported auth types: ['publickey']
<chrisvj> so that was the problem
<spiv> Ok, local misconfiguration, which then triggered bug 553434.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 553434 in Bazaar "Confusing error with BZR_SSH=plink set when plink not installed: WindowsError: [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553434
<chrisvj> is ubot5 a bot?
<spiv> Yes.
<chrisvj> ok, so now what?
<chrisvj> ill generate a key
<spiv> chrisvj: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<chrisvj> do i need to do Cygwin/Windows (PuTTY)?
<chrisvj> yay its working! tyvm
<chrisvj> also, is anyone interested in working on a mmorpg? need programmer, 2d artists, 3d modelists
<spiv> chrisvj: glad we help!
<chrisvj> everytime i commit a change, do i have to push it again?
<spiv> Yes (or use 'bzr bind' or similar to convert your local branch to a checkout of the remote branch)
<chrisvj> which would be better?
<chrisvj> spiv?
<spiv> chrisvj: It depends :)
<spiv> Mainly on which way of working you prefer
<chrisvj> on?
<chrisvj> oh
<chrisvj> what is the difference between a checkout and a branch
<StevenK> A checkout is bound to the remote branch, and a branch is local
<spiv> Just this one point, basically: a checkout is tied to a particular branch, so it can't have independent commits
<chrisvj> ok
<spiv> See also http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/index.html
<chrisvj> i pushed to lp:~chrisvj/spirit.sword/trunk  like it said on the project code page, but it put it on my page, how do i push it to the project?
<chrisvj> ty
<chrisvj> so with a checkout, a commit automatically pushes?
<spiv> Yes.
<spiv> You appear to have created a lp:spirit.sword branch already (via the web UI?), so just push directly to that.
<chrisvj> ok
<spiv> (or perhaps delete it and mark lp:~chrisvj/spirit.sword/trunk as the development focus.  The end result will be the same)
<chrisvj> bzr: ERROR: At lp:spirit.sword you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<spiv> Ugh, that's the problem with the silly "register branch" link in the web ui :(
<spiv> Add --use-existing-dir to the push command the first time.
<chrisvj> i did
<spiv> Oh, blah.
<chrisvj> i have the branch "trunk" created
<chrisvj> should i do lp:spirit.sword/trunk
<spiv> Simplest is to just delete the trunk-1 branch (which is currently where the lp:spirit.sword alias is pointing to)
<poolie_> hi spiv
<chrisvj> ok
<chrisvj> You cannot delete a series that is the focus of development. Make another series the focus of development before deleting this one.
<spiv> And make point the lp:spirit.sword alias to the branch you already pushed
<spiv> You don't need to delete the series
<chrisvj> i clicked on delete branch
<spiv> chrisvj: https://launchpad.net/spirit.sword/trunk/+setbranch
<spiv> Hi poolie
<chrisvj> ok ty
<chrisvj> spiv, how do you know if the bind worked?
<spiv> 'bzr info'
<chrisvj> ty
<chrisvj> ok it worked
<shadeslayer> hi, when i try to access my sftp space on people.ubuntu.com, i get a public key error, could someone try and sync the keys? ( lp user : rohangarg)
<shadeslayer> i had changed my keys a couple of months back
<wgrant> shadeslayer: #canonical-sysadmin might be more help.
<shadeslayer> alright
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It syncs keys from LP, but we don't run it.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<thomi> Hi, my last recipe build failed with the error "bzr: ERROR: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sloecode/sloecode/trunk/.bzr/repository/packs/b2010b3c109a515dab5bdcf8dcb09d04.pack is redirected to https://launchpad.net" - is this a bug? I haven't seen it before...
<spiv> thomi: it is a bug, a transient one
<spiv> thomi: a retry of the same build will probably work
<thomi> spiv: thanks - is it worth reporting? I didn't see it in the launchpad bug list
<spiv> It definitely should have a bug report
<thomi> thanks
<spiv> I don't know if it already does, although I know it's already known :)
<thomi> Reported bug #806343
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806343 in Launchpad itself "recipe build failed with bzr error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806343
<thomi> oooh, that's clever :)
<shadeslayer> is there a procedure for removing a launchpad user account?
<lifeless> shadeslayer: you can disable it in the UI
<shadeslayer> lifeless: not my account :)
<shadeslayer> we need to retire https://launchpad.net/~project-neon because we now have https://launchpad.net/~neon
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bigjools> shadeslayer: I can disabled it, please file a question to verify authenticity
<bigjools> disable*
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> bigjools: which component do i file the question under btw?
<bigjools> shadeslayer: launchpad
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> bigjools: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/163909
<bigjools> shadeslayer: I thought it was a team you're in but it's just a regular user.  Can you post a question from that user?
<shadeslayer> sure
<bigjools> thanks
<shadeslayer> bigjools: ah, can't be done, we have lost the password for that account
<bigjools> oh dear
<shadeslayer> bigjools: i have the person in charge for that account online tho
<bigjools> shadeslayer: if I email the contact listed and get a reply, that'll do for me
<bigjools> ok?
<shadeslayer> sure
<bigjools> shadeslayer: sent!
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> bigjools: who's the email contact anyways?
<bigjools> nightly@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have the password for that ^
<shadeslayer> or did you lose that as well? :P
<apachelogger> nightly@ what?
<soren> soyuz/ppa question: I want to upload a package to multiple series in the same ppa. If I want to only upload the orig.tar.gz once, how can I do that? I suspect that I have to do an upload with it included, then wait for it to be published, and then upload the rest.. Is that actually true?
<bigjools> soren: do you need it rebuilt in each series?
<bigjools> you should not have to wait for publishing between uploads BTW
<soren> bigjools: Yes, I do need it built everywhere.
<soren> bigjools: Oh, no waiting required?
<bigjools> I would hope not :)
<soren> bigjools: Just as long as the first upload is the one with the tarball?
<bigjools> yes
<soren> Great.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, bigjools: not that I'd follow but getamarok.com seems rather expired
<soren> bigjools: Awesome, thanks.
<apw> can anyone tell me why bug #806375 which is New in Linux does not show up on searches for its title in linux
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806375 in linux (Ubuntu Hardy) "CVE-2011-1770" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806375
<apw> (i wonder if it is because it is nominated for oneiric)
<lifeless> no, its the hypens
<apw> i can't search for words with hypens ?  or they have meaning ?
<lifeless> we haven't analysed it all
<lifeless> uhm
 * apw wants to cry
<lifeless> bug 2753 bug 29227 bug 612384
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 2753 in Launchpad itself "Search tokenisation fails with documents like "... <div> ..." or " ... Foo.bar" - cannot search for them" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2753
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 29227 in Launchpad itself "Full text search only understands whitespace as a word seperator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 612384 in Launchpad itself "search needs overhaul/new engine" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612384
<lifeless> bug 768685
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 768685 in Launchpad itself "searching for exact title prefix gets no matches (text search issue)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768685
<lifeless> bug 29713
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 29713 in Launchpad itself "bug search fails to find results despite exact search string being in bug titles" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29713
<bil21al> my bugs and answers are not shown in the right side of my account???what  i do???
<lifeless> apw: I think that that last one is the one affecting you
<lifeless> apw: we don't know the cause yet (and most of the work in fixing it will be determining the cause)
<lifeless> apw: what i do know i that if you were to say 'cve 2011 1770' and search on that, i suspect it would work
<ubot5> Integer underflow in the dccp_parse_options function (net/dccp/options.c) in the Linux kernel before 2.6.33.14 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service via a Datagram Congestion Control Protocol (DCCP) packet with an invalid feature options length, which triggers a buffer over-read. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1770)
<lifeless> bil21al: sorry, what are you saying?
<wgrant> bil21al: Use the tabs at the top of the page.
<wgrant> bil21al: The side panel did exactly the same as those, so it has been removed.
<bil21al> is it removed by launchpad ???  wgrant;
<wgrant> bil21al: Yes. The links along the top of the page do what you need.
<bil21al> ok wgrant; thankx
<apw> lifeless, nope that doesn't work either
<apw> the only substring which returns any matches at all, is 1070 which takes me to bug 1070
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1070 in Launchpad itself "Need default assignees for upstreams, sourcepackages and distributions" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070
<lifeless> apw: you haven't changed the bug title
<lifeless> apw: try now
<apw> changed it?  not since it was created no
<apw> seems the same
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux?field.searchtext=cve+2011+1770
<apw> now damned google analytics is hanging ARRRG
 * apw is so just going back to bed
<lifeless> my point was that cve-thing-thing messes up something in one of the layers
<lifeless> cve thing thing does not mess anything up
<apw> how the heck does your search fidn it
<lifeless> I changed the title
<lifeless> removed the hyphens
<apw> oh
 * apw cries some more
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> this is a frustrating bug
 * apw wonders how this sort of thing ever gets passed our much vaugted integration test suite
<lifeless> a test for this would fail :)
<lifeless> its not a regression
<lifeless> our text search has never been great; I have a big honking TODO to fix that
<wgrant> But this isn't exactly a common or obvious case.
<wgrant> So it is untested.
<lifeless> apw: did you want the bug to be public ?
<apw> lifeless, yep, its not an embargoed cve so its public knowledge
<apw> and if we could find it it might even get fixed
<lifeless> :<
<apw> i should have realised moving cve work into launchpad was going to be a disaster
<apw> but i shall let the security team lean on you when they find out we've lost half their bugs
<lifeless> apw: heh, sure.
<lifeless> apw: the escalation process (grab bryce) may help here
<jtv> ScottK: I was told you'd be interested — there were some timeouts on the +queue page (at least on dogfood/staging) when you selected queues other than New.  Should be better now, so if you were avoiding using that, you may want to change your habits.  :)
<bigjools> shadeslayer: still there?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> bigjools: ssup? :)
<bigjools> shadeslayer: ok I tried to email nightly(at)getamarok.com but it bounced
<bigjools> shadeslayer: and you guys say you don't have the password any more
<shadeslayer> yes
<bigjools> so I might as well disable it now
<shadeslayer> thanks! :D
<bigjools> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> :)
<bernt1> Does anyone know about sthis (launchpad-login seems to be ok):
<bernt1> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-66324304:///%2Bbranch/launchpad/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<wgrant> bernt1: You are trying to push to lp:launchpad, which you don't have write access to.
<bernt1> I've had write-access for a couple of years. What has changed, and where?
<bernt1> wgrant: Ahhhhh typo..... arrghhhh
 * bernt1 blushing
<wgrant> I was about to say. There is only one account with write access to lp:launchpad, and it's a robot.
<bernt1> wgrant: I sincerely hope it's that way, yes :-)
<matsubara> adeuring, avaliable for a review?
<adeuring> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> adeuring, https://code.launchpad.net/~matsubara/launchpad/39605-bugtask-tooltip/+merge/66928
<matsubara> thanks!
<matsubara> I had a test failure on that branch which I trying to sort out.
<matsubara> s/I/I'm /
<ScottK> jtv: Thanks.
<deryck> adeuring, do you mind continuing IRC duties until the top of the next hour, since I'm switching locations here shortly?
<adeuring> deryck: sure, no problem
<deryck> adeuring, great, thanks!
<adeuring> matsubara: review sent
<matsubara> danke adeuring
<adeuring> matsubara: maybe the failure you noticed fixes already my last issue ;)?
<adeuring> s/failure/test failure/
<matsubara> adeuring, yep, I got some advice from stub and wgrant to make the page issue less queries. I'll change that and keep your suggestions in mind as well. I'll resubmit once I have something working.
<adeuring> matsubara: cool, thanks! My suggestion is quite "cheap", maybe wgrant or stub had better proposals
<deryck> adeuring, I can take IRC now.  Thanks, again!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> deryck: ok, thanks
<mhall119> lifeless: ping
<idnar> if I create a new project and start filing new bugs in launchpad, is that going to make it difficult to do an import from an existing bug tracker later on?
<maxb> I'm not an expert, but I think that shouldn't cause problems.
<mounir> James_w: anyone: Does the project maintainer in Launchpad has anything todo with code maintainership hosted by Launchpad? or these are totally separate
<james_w> mounir, they are separate
<mounir> james_w, thx
<idnar> maxb: thanks
<bdmurray> has anybody used searchTasks with the component parameter in the API?  I'm getting 500s all the time
<bdmurray> deryck: hello help contact ;-)
<deryck> hey bdmurray.
<deryck> bdmurray, sorry in yui training session right now.
<bdmurray> okay
<deryck> bdmurray, I'll be free in 30 minutes.  or maybe abentley could help you if you need it now.
<deryck> and I can cover for him later :)
<bdmurray> I can wait / workaround it in the meantime
<deryck> bdmurray, ok, cool.
<deryck> bdmurray, can you paste me a snippet that is failing?
<bdmurray> ubuntu = lp.distributions['ubuntu']
<bdmurray> dev_release = ubuntu.current_series
<bdmurray> dev_release.searchTasks(tags=['ftbfs'],component='Main')
<bdmurray> I've tried 'main' and '1'
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: bug 365449 , I ran into that aswell.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 365449 in Launchpad itself "component parameter to searchTasks API has no usable values - cannot be used" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365449
<bdmurray> oh I'm subscribed to it even ;-)
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: thanks!
<deryck> well there we go. :)
<deryck> bdmurray, you could fix that bug even ;)
<bdmurray> deryck: yes probably
<bdmurray> deryck: also distro_series.componenet_names appears at +apidoc but doesn't show up in the API
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#distro_series
<deryck> bdmurray, you can't read component_names within lplib?
<bdmurray> deryck: right it doesn't show up
<deryck> bdmurray, ah, yeah.  I see.  The export is kind of a gludge.  I guess we meant to do something with it and never did.
<deryck> hence the bug, I think.
<bdmurray> deryck: its related to the same bug?
<deryck> bdmurray, yes, I believe so.  As I read the bug, IComponent needs exporting to fix search, which would also fix component_names.
<deryck> abentley, I'm jumping on tl call at top of hour, if you'd like to take irc then.
<abentley> deryck: certainly.
<deryck> thanks!
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<idnar> is it possible to create a branch via the API?
<idnar> (an import branch, in particular)
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#code_import
<lifeless> newCodeImport
<lifeless> so yes, it looks like.
<idnar> ah, thanks
<Andre_Gondim> Hi all, I accidentally made merge in my personal account with old, is it possible to undo?
<maxb> no, account merges are not reversible
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lifeless> Andre_Gondim: you can rename the merged account though
#launchpad 2011-07-07
 * mwhudson blinks
<mwhudson> https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+recipes redirects to https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+recipe/notmuch
<mwhudson> how do i create another recipe?
<wgrant> mwhudson: You'd normally create a recipe from the branch page.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/notmuch/trunk, Create packaging recipe
<mwhudson> ah ok
<wgrant> In fact I think that's the only place you can do it from.
<bjsnider> is there a size limit for orig tarballs in a ppa?
<wgrant> bjsnider: As long as it doesn't exceed your PPA quota, no.
<bjsnider> wgrant, the upload sits at the last 1k of the tarball and refuses to go any further
<wgrant> bjsnider: That often indicates a problem with your router. Have you tried using sftp instead of ftp?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> i could put myself in the dmz for the duration of the upload though
<ahasenack> hi guys, launchpad is timing out on me repeatedly, something going on? OOPS-2014C12
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2014C12
<ahasenack> it's when filing a new bug
<spiv> ahasenack: looks like a timeout during the fulltext search (for finding dupes)
<spiv> try a shorter summary for that step
<ahasenack> spiv: I managed to get through now
<wgrant> ahasenack: Try using fewer terms in the initial summary. Once you get the description box, you can enter the full summary.
<ahasenack> wgrant: cool, thanks for the tip
<marvin2> Hi, does launchpad track forks of branches?
<spiv> marvin2: maybe or maybe not, depending on what you mean.  Can you be more specific?
<marvin2> spiv: I need to bring in some changes from a "forked branch" (both parent and child branches are hosted on launchpad)
<marvin2> ...into a local fork of the original branch.
<spiv> marvin2: so probably you just want "bzr merge lp:.../forked" into your local branch, resolve any conflicts, and commit?
<spiv> (If so, then the precise answer is that bzr tracks the branch history to enable that; for this Launchpad is merely hosting the bzr content)
<marvin2> spiv: I understand. The people responsible for the post have not kept themselves synced with the parent branch, so there's 1000s of conflicts that I can't resolve (not worth the time)
<marvin2> *for the fork
<marvin2> I suppose I just have to manually download the files using a browser.
<spiv> Or make liberal use of 'bzr resolve --take-this' or --take-other
<spiv> (or even 'bzr revert FILENAME')
<xrmx> hi, where i can file a bug report against ubuntu launchpad? subscribe to bug mail is broken, after clicking the tick i have some debug output in red i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pybootchartgui/+subscribe
<poolie> xrmx, pad.lv/fb/launchpad
<xrmx> poolie, thanks
<mrevell> Guten morgen
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:   https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<stgraber> hello! Can someone remove https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ldm/+bug/604908/comments/1 (spam)?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 604908 in ldm (Ubuntu) "Client persistently wants to halt if SHUTDOWN_TIME is set and the current time is between SHTUDOWN_TIME and midnight" [Undecided,New]
<maxb> sure
<maxb> done (also on various other bugs from that account)
<stgraber> thanks
<adeuring> maxb: you beat me :) stgraber: thanks for letting us know!
<ttx> Hmm. You can't retrieve diff_lines_count with an anonymous connection anymore. Returns error 500.
<ttx> $ echo "lp.load('https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~todd-deshane/nova/working/+merge/67114').preview_diff.diff_lines_count" | lp-shell
<ttx> >> 69
<ttx> $ echo "lp.load('https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~todd-deshane/nova/working/+merge/67114').preview_diff.diff_lines_count" | lp-shell -a
<ttx> ServerError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<ttx> OOPS-2014AS25
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2014AS25
<bigjools> when that oops syncs to our reporting system we'll be able to see why
<bigjools> well, adeuring will be able to see why :)
<ttx> bigjools: it's rather new.
 * adeuring is wating for the OOPS report to appear
<wgrant> adeuring: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-2013AP64
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2013AP64
<ttx> started to fail just after 2011-07-06 09:08:44 UTC and
<ttx> before 09:38
<wgrant> lazr.restful is unfortunately eating the traceback.
<adeuring> wgrant: right :(
<ttx> adeuring: I'll let you look into the OOPS, let me know if you want a bug filed
<wgrant> It was an unfortunately large rollout yesterday :(
<wgrant> ttx: I've reverted the buggy change in trunk. We will hopefully be able to deploy the fix today some time.
<ttx> wgrant: cool !
<ttx> (I've disabled difflinecounts on my report -- http://wiki.openstack.org/reviewslist/ for those interested)
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<ttx> wgrant: np
<seb128> hi
<seb128> how do I subscribe a team to ubuntu bugs for a source nowadays?
<seb128> the "add a subscription" dialog doesn't list the team I'm interested in
<seb128> but doesn't let me type a name either
<stgraber> seb128: are you an admin of the team you want to add?
<seb128> stgraber, not sure if I'm admin but i'm owner of the team
<seb128> those should go together ;-)
<deryck> seb128, what package?
<seb128> I used to be able to subscribe the team to components bugs
<seb128> deryck, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+subscriptions
<seb128> for example
<seb128> desktop-bugs
<seb128> being the team
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs
<deryck> seb128, ah, and the team doesn't show in the list of possibilities for you?
<seb128> deryck, indeed
<deryck> seb128, so it's a bug, I think.  as a work around, can you make yourself and admin of the team?
<seb128> deryck, let me try to figure how to do that ;-)
<seb128> deryck, do you want me to open a bug?
<deryck> seb128, I'm asking gary if this is a known issue or not, and if not, yes, I'd appreciate it.
<deryck> seb128, please do open a bug about it.
<seb128> deryck, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/806971
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 806971 in Launchpad itself "team owners can't subscribe their team to bug emails" [Undecided,New]
<deryck> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> deryck, thank you for the workaround ;-)
<deryck> seb128, np! :-)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:   https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> adeuring, I've got IRC now.
<adeuring> deryck: thanks!
<TheEvilPhoenix> out of curiosity, what is the maximum strength that Launchpad accepts for PGP keys?  Because I have keys with 4096 bit strength that i'd like to use for my stuff.
<nigelb> TheEvilPhoenix: 4094 should work fine, I know a few people with it
<TheEvilPhoenix> nigelb, any way for me to import directly from my personal keyserver into the keyserver(s) for Ubuntu so that my PGP can be utilized in LP?
<nigelb> TheEvilPhoenix: shouldn't keyservers be in sync?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nigelb,  mine's not linked to anywhere
 * maxb is curious why you'd bother with a personal keyserver
<TheEvilPhoenix> nigelb, i run a personal keyserver list so i can import my keys via a VPN (bypasses some firewall restrictions)
<TheEvilPhoenix> i can upload directly, but was just curious ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> maxb, because I could? :P
<nigelb> You probably have to upload so LP can know about it
<TheEvilPhoenix> that isnt very hard :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> nigelb, just sent the key up to the ubuntu keyservers.  any idea how long it takes for LP to recognize that?
<nigelb> A few minutes should do
<TheEvilPhoenix> ok, i'll go finish beating up windows then upload the key :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/upload the key/register the key on LP/
<TheEvilPhoenix> if i already signed the CoC with an older PGP key, can I sign the CoC again using the new PGP key?
<TheEvilPhoenix> assuming I"m going to disable/revoke the older key
<TheEvilPhoenix> oop nevermind, just figured it out
<deryck> abentley, your turn at irc.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:   https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<komputes> Hmmm, I forget... is there an upstream bug search functionality? For example I want to check if LP has any bugs linking upstream to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=533976
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 533976 in Attachments "wrong file permissions when saving or detaching attachment" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<Ampelbein> komputes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/mozilla-bugs/#####
<Ampelbein> komputes: if it returns a "Lost something?" page, there is no report in LP.
<komputes> Ampelbein: thanks so much, is there docs with links for the other upstream bug tracker searches?
<komputes> Ampelbein: got it https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/
<komputes> Ampelbein: LP should have a search facility for this.
<soren> Using launchpadlib, if I have a the link to an object, what's the easiest way to turn that into a launchpadlib object?
<soren> Like, say, how do I get from 'https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+source/nova/+bug/740475' to <bug_task at https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+source/nova/+bug/740475>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 740475 in nova (Ubuntu) "ajaxterm support missing from 2011.1.1 ubuntu packages" [Medium,Fix committed]
<soren> Heh.
<soren> ubot5: Helpful as ever.
<ubot5> soren: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxb> soren: lp.load("ubuntu/+source/nova/+bug/740475")
<soren> maxb: Awesome. Thanks!
<soren> maxb: Did you know or did you somehow dig it up?
<maxb> I just knew - it's fairly hard to not know about that one once you've hacked on enough lplib scripts
<soren> maxb: Yeah, it has been pretty painful trying to work without it :)
<soren> maxb: Well, thanks!
<psusi> say, I thought when yuo were not a member of the appropriate group giving permissions, you could not set the status of a bug to anything other than new/confirmed, and could not assign it.  Some new user account just created yesterday seems to be going around reassigning bugs to other packages, to himself, and marking as fixed.  what gives?
<maxb> psusi: AFAIK, only "Won't Fix" is restricted
<lifeless> psusi: try to contact him, if fails we can suspend (last resort but it exists)
<micahg> triaged is also restricted to bug supervisor
#launchpad 2011-07-08
<chrisvj> I have a checkout of my code on launchpad. When I try to commit, I get http://pastebin.com/mNfaDG5X  can someone help me?
<mwhudson> sigh, i thought those errors were a thing of the past
 * mwhudson pokes spiv 
<chrisvj> i brought back an old problem?
<spiv> mwhudson: most of the sources have been squashed...
<mwhudson> chrisvj: that traceback is doubly unfortunate because what it means is "something went wrong, and then this error happened trying to clean up so you can't see what went wrong"
<chrisvj> oh :/
<chrisvj> afk
<chrisvj> back
<chrisvj> so... what do i do about it?
<ttx> soren: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Persistent%20references%20to%20Launchpad%20objects
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<doko> lifeless: do you know about the status of bug #797915 ? shouldn't that work again, if the import which was causing the timeout, was done manually?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797915 in Launchpad itself "large bzr-svn imports failing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797915
<lifeless> doko: I believe that its bzr-svn reading all the tags
<doko> ahh, ok. so jelmer would need to update an import manually again?
<poolie> fyi jelmer will be back at work on monday
<lifeless> doko: well, its more we need to address the underlying performance issue
<lifeless> doko: then they will all come good
<doko> lifeless: I know, I know, however the release schedule doesn't move because of this
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> but AIUI doing one by hand does not make the next run faster
<lifeless> doko: perhaps poolie can ask jelmer to work on this
<doko> I'll work around it
<poolie> hm no jam?
<poolie> doko, i asked him to look at it for today
<doko> cool, thanks!
<poolie> no problem; thanks for escalating it
<jam> hey doko, poolie wanted me to check with you about bug #797915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797915 in Launchpad itself "large bzr-svn imports failing" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797915
<poolie> it looks like jelmer did a manual import somewhere else?
<poolie> i'm not sure whether/how to do that again, or where it is failing now
<jam> poolie: it sounds like he did a "bzr svn-import" manually, and pushed it up over the gcc branch
<poolie> right
<poolie> i don't know if we should just do that again or if it's feasible to make the automatic import faster
<poolie> it could be interesting actually to get your memory-usage fu together with jelmer on bzrsvn
<poolie> since there are some memory bugs there
<jam> yeah, we talked about the latest one
<jam> which is that he requests the full history for all tags (concurrently)
<doko> jam: I'll work around the import failure, so please don't spend time on a manual update
<jam> sure, is that the only one that blocks, though?
<jam> gcc
<doko> yes, just because ubuntu is getting the baseline from linaro, which is using bzr
<jam> ok
<jam> I still think it is worth fixing these things, but probably not must-do-right-now since you're unblocked
<smspillaz> adeuring: is staging still being cleaned out ?
<adeuring> smspillaz: seems so.
<smspillaz> ah ok
<smspillaz> how long does that usually take ?
<adeuring> smspillaz: I haven't accessed staging today before you asked. It the server down since a longer time
<wgrant> It's currently half-way through an update which is going to fail.
<smspillaz> oh, fun :)
<wgrant> It's been down for about an hour now.
<wgrant> It will be wiped on Sunday.
<smspillaz> ah ok, ping me when it comes back up I guess
<smspillaz> wgrant: hm, I guess its still down
<smspillaz> wgrant: in that case, should i just use launchpad proper for now and inform someone on the launchpad team which projects need to be deleted ?
<wgrant> smspillaz: Try qastaging.
<wgrant> smspillaz: We're trying to get staging back up and running, but qastaging is still fine.
<smspillaz> ah, will try that
<smspillaz> wgrant: no problem
<wgrant> (it's erased manually, rather than weekly, but otherwise is pretty similar)
<smspillaz> wgrant: for that, if I need to login with launchpadlib, I just use 'qastaging' right ?
<wgrant> smspillaz: Natty's should know about it, yes.
<wgrant> Maverick's probably doesn't.
<smspillaz> I'm on oneiric :)
<jono> In a few mins, join Francis Lacoste, head of the Launchpad team, for a Q+A session about Launchpad - join #ubuntu-classroom
<ScottK> wgrant: BTW, I'm accepting a bunch of packages today and it's working well.
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Cube``> hey guys, i forgot my password, tried the email password feature, but the email hasent reached me in over a week
<Cube``> idk what to do
<m4n1sh> I am working on a small writeup of LP
<m4n1sh> is it right to name the correct the various components of LP
<m4n1sh> like Malone
<m4n1sh> Soyez?
<m4n1sh> or the name has been deprecated?
<Quintasan> NCommander: Can you please retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwordquiz/4:4.6.90+repack1-0ubuntu1/+build/2616392 ?
<smspillaz> hrm, was qastaging just taken down now as well ?
<Guest6749> how do I find fabricator4?
<benji> https://launchpad.net/~fabricator4 ?
<ScottK> First +queue timeout today: (Error ID: OOPS-2015AQ375) - Want a bug?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2015AQ375
<ScottK> Quintasan: I retried it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks.
<lifeless> ScottK: sure, file a bug
<ScottK> OK.
<lifeless> ScottK: if its a dupe we'll dupe it, but need to wait for the oopses to sync first
<ScottK> OK
<lifeless> so don't worry about lots of detail or anything just yet :)
<ScottK> Done.  807739
<lifeless> thanks
<zachtib> can anyone tell me what "Failed to upload" means in the context of a ppa package?
<zachtib> it seems to build fine, but then I get that error back
<maxb> It means you need to check the upload log for a more detailed erro
<maxb> +r
<maxb> You can see this on the Launchpad page for the build
<zachtib> oh, whoops. forgot to put anything in the description field >.<
<zachtib> maxb, thanks
<komputes> I've noticed that bug notification emails sometimes do not have a subject other than [Bug ######]
<komputes> I've also noticed that most of these bugs are related upstream to mozilla (with comments in the lp bug from the mozilla bug)
<micahg> komputes: bug 488536
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 488536 in Launchpad itself "subsequent upstream comments in email have no title or note that they are from upstream" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488536
<komputes> micahg: cool thx
#launchpad 2011-07-09
<NCommander> Quintasan: looks like someone beat me to it
<Quintasan> NCommander: :P
<Cube``> guys, short q: launchpad for mobile?
<Cube``> is it going to happen?
<Cube``> e.g. track yo bugz n stuff
<cr3> hi folks, the UploadErrors help page says that I can remove <package>_source.<host>.upload for rejected builds. how/where can I do that?
<maxb> That's a file created on your local system by dput, to record that it has uploaded a .changes file
<cr3> maxb: I did remove that before re-attempting to upload after a build error occured, and my request was still rejected
<maxb> then that is not the problem
<cr3> maxb: maybe the error in the help page is not quite what I was getting from launchpad
<cr3> maxb: so, when a build fails for version x.y.z, is there a way to re-attempt the build for the same version?
<maxb> I suggest you point me to the specific failure, it will be easier to understand your issue that way
<cr3> maxb: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-results/+archive/ppa/+build/2616655
<cr3> maxb: so I found the problem and now I'd like to upload the fix for the same version
<cr3> maxb: I think my problem is detailed in this section of the help file, I'll try it out: Apparently successful upload followed by a rejection email
<maxb> Cube``: smartphones have pretty decent browsers ... seems there's not that much motivation to write a dedicated app
<maxb> cr3: If you want help on a rejection email, you should say what the email contained
<geser> cr3: are you trying to rebuild a fixed package with the *same* version?
<geser> s/rebuild/upload/
<cr3> geser: yep, seems that I need to dput the original tarball and a changes file
<euroford> hi all, I met a problem in launchpad
<euroford> https://launchpad.net/~euroford/+archive/toolchain-bleed/+packages
<euroford> gcc is there,but in http://ppa.launchpad.net/euroford/toolchain-bleed/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5/ gcc disappeared
<euroford> could anybody help me?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm having an issue verifying my PGP key
<TheEvilPhoenix> i successfully decrypted the verification email
<TheEvilPhoenix> but the actual verification link says that the link doesnt exist
<TheEvilPhoenix> its a /token/randomchars address
<TheEvilPhoenix> and it 404s
<SteveExodus> how old is the email?
<TheEvilPhoenix> about 20 minutes
<TheEvilPhoenix> oop i lied that was 20 minutes ago it was 20 minutes old... about 50 mins now
<SteveExodus> 24 hours max I think the email said to me
<TheEvilPhoenix> well the link is still not working
<TheEvilPhoenix> so...
<SteveExodus> sure you have copied the whole link? ... not broken into lines your email client?
<TheEvilPhoenix> holy...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i have 4 copies of this?
<TheEvilPhoenix> sec
<SteveExodus> the job of irc is to make you feel stupid
<TheEvilPhoenix> grrr
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeah i have the entire link
<TheEvilPhoenix> and the entire PGP message
<TheEvilPhoenix> still 404s
<SteveExodus> i think it wishes you to bang your head against the wall a few times ... and will then miraculously work
<SteveExodus> also .. get another email ... ONE
<TheEvilPhoenix> its gmail
<TheEvilPhoenix> and it worked this time
<TheEvilPhoenix> i resubmitted the request to import
<TheEvilPhoenix> and it igenerated a new token link
<TheEvilPhoenix> so perhaps the system just FORGOT to generate the actual page for the token :P
<SteveExodus> i doubt
<SteveExodus> PEBKAC lol
#launchpad 2011-07-10
<van7hu> hello
<van7hu> Could anyone help me with Spidermonder?
<van7hu> *SpiderMonkey
<micahg> van7hu: what does that have to do with launchpad?
<van7hu> SpiderMokey-bin in launchpad
<TheEvilPhoenix> van7hu:  that's probably a project
<TheEvilPhoenix> owned by someone else
<TheEvilPhoenix> not by launchpad
<van7hu> okay
 * micahg remembers maxb added smjs to launchpad, but doesn't have more details
<van7hu> https://launchpad.net/mozjs
<micahg> van7hu: what about it?
<van7hu> I want to have it to develop embedded javascript application, but not sure, if it's the right one that I need
<micahg> van7hu: this channel is for help with launchpad, you might want #ubuntu-app-devel
<exarkun> There is a gap in the revisions shown on https://code.launchpad.net/~divmod-dev/divmod.org/trunk :/
<pfarrell_> hi! I'm trying to set up a build recipe. I have my recipe, and try building it locally, but get the error: bzr: ERROR: No such tag: upstream-0.1y phase:adding file 10/12
<pfarrell_> I have no idea what this means, can anyone offer any suggestions?
<pfarrell_> you can see the recipe at the bottom of https://code.launchpad.net/~pefarrell/+recipe/libadjoint-daily-fluidity
<SteveExodus> dh_installexamples is converting and delivering my /usr/share/doc/example files >1kb as gz. Am I expected to run a postinst to unzip them? i am using dh_installexamples in a manual Makefile ... I wonder if that is the problem
<maxb> no, modifying files installed like that in a postinst would be considered very wrong
<maxb> is there a reason they cannot remain gzipped?
<SteveExodus> well I expect the the users to use the examples easily .. not have to do some post install process
<SteveExodus> either they are delivered unzipped or the poor user has to do the "postinst" manually
<SteveExodus> i guess it is not expected to deliver examples zipped and there is nothing documented about dh_installexamples doing this
<SteveExodus> debian policy mandates it
<SteveExodus> html and css is exempted
<SteveExodus> this is not convenient for consumers
<SteveExodus> man dh_compress has the info
<maxb> examples are things your users refer to occasionally
<maxb> having them compressed is simply making responsible use of your users' disk
<mwhudson> SteveExodus: 'less' transparently uncompresses .gz files
<mwhudson> if you expect a user to find things in /usr/share/examples, i think you can expect them to know about less
<SteveExodus> the examples are .py and .pl and I expect people to run them directly
<mwhudson> ah, that's a bit grottier
<SteveExodus> the space occupied is trivial so there is no advantage to delivering as .gz
<SteveExodus> it is important to me not to get in the way of people using the examples .. i could force dh_compress not compress the files using its -x option but I would prefer a proper solution and one that doesnt impose a imo pointless barrier between the user-programmers and the examples
#launchpad 2012-07-02
<jparkton> is there a way to connect to my launchpad accout with eclipse ide?
<jparkton> is there a way to connect to my launchpad account with eclipse ide?
<lifeless> jparkton: if you install eclipse-qbzr you can drive bzr operations from within eclipse. I'm not aware of bugtracker integration yet.
<jparkton> cool
<michaelh> Hey, my bzr pushes seems to be taking a long time today.  Any ideas?
<mwhudson> michaelh: move to london
<lifeless> michaelh: just checked and no known load issues.
<michaelh> mwhudson: ah, I see you're channeling lifeless there
<lifeless> man, I work so hard to change my reputation
<lifeless> michaelh: are you perhaps pushing new branches ?
<michaelh> bzr push lp:~michaelh1/gcc-linaro/core-adddi has been running at ~2kB/s for ~45 minutes.  It's been like that for the afternoon with multiple pushes.
<michaelh> ~50 line patch, stacked branch, ~9 MB total which is mainly the tree/keys.
<michaelh> Ping is the normal 300 ms.  It normally goes up at ~100 kB/s.
<lifeless> I don't believe we've changed anything in this area recently.
<michaelh> Hmm.  I'll see if it's the same tomorrow.  I wonder if it's bzr 2.5.1 related.
<mwhudson> michaelh: i just pushed a new launchpad branch with a simple change, it went fairly quickly and peaked at 300 odd kB/s
<michaelh> tcpdump suggests quite a bit of packet loss against crowberry
<michaelh> mwhudson: bzr --version?
<mwhudson> michaelh: 2.5.1
<spm> michaelh: mtr giving any indications of where the packet loss is?
<sbte> hi, can anybody explain to me what goes wrong here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/109138438/emesene-team-emesene-master.log
<jelmer> hi sbte
<jelmer> sbte: that looks like a successful import
<sbte> jelmer, it isn't
<sbte> if you look here https://code.launchpad.net/~emesene-team/emesene/master it says partial succes
<sbte> and it didn't import the latest commits
<jelmer> it's probably better to use the git:// URL - I've updated it
<sbte> jelmer, ok thanks
<sbte> we'll see
<sbte> jelmer, that totally worked, thanks
<mterry> I'm having troubles using the Python LP API.  It's returning what seems to be bogus values in the source package publishing history object.  https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#source_package_publishing_history
<mterry> Specifically, a source is saying there aren't any binaries associated with it.
<mterry> Oh, hm.  Maybe because getBinaries isn't part of the official API and getPublishedBinaries is returning [] because the quantal version is dep-waited
<mterry> Is there a way to see all binaries that a source has, regardless of whether they are published or not?
<dobey> mterry: hrmm, if it's dep-wait, it probably hasn't built yet, and i don't think lp knows about binaries until they are built, right?
<mterry> dobey, bummer
<dobey> mterry: yeah and i'm not sure there's an easy way to get the contents of debian/control(.in) to search for "Package:" lines in
<RobinJ> can anyone help me? i can't get my ppa to build
<Lasall> RobinJ: which ppa?
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit/+build/3623968
<RobinJ> just hi retry, lets see what it does
<Lasall> it seems to me you have missed some dependencies, but I'm not sure if thats the right channel for that
<czajkowski> jelmer: vila mgz can you help RobinJ
<vila> czajkowski: EOD here and dentist appointment :-}
<czajkowski> vila: k
<jelmer> czajkowski: I'll have a look
<jelmer> RobinJ: that build seems to be happening - what's wrong with it?
<RobinJ> jelmer; i hit retry, that's why. i'll see what it does this time
<Lasall> its a packaging issue, you have missed dependencies RobinJ
<RobinJ> yeah, but how do i figure out which?
<Lasall> RobinJ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152685/quickly-packaging-errors
<RobinJ> Lasall; quickly package works though
<Lasall> RobinJ: your package builds on my local system, but with pbuilder precise i386 it fails with same error as launchpad builder
<RobinJ> ...
<RobinJ> "I figured out the reason:
<RobinJ> Turns out, Quickly scans your python code to generate a list of dependencies. If you have half-written modules with syntax errors, quickly package will fail (even if you haven't imported the offending modules anywhere.)"
<RobinJ> that's not really something i can act upon... as i don't have a clue what it means
<RobinJ> :/
<Lasall> you got it RobinJ ?
<RobinJ> nop
<RobinJ> i don't have  clue which dependencies it's talking about
<Lasall> actually it compiled successfully in sid environment
<Lasall> I added libglib2.0-bin as build dependency
<Lasall> (for glib-compile-schemes)
<RobinJ> erm...
<RobinJ> i already did that :/
<Lasall> hm
<RobinJ> or i thought i did
<Lasall> it's working in precise too here
<jelmer> Lasall: it should be glib-compile-schemas, is that what you're using?
<RobinJ> i see the problem....
<jelmer> (rather than glib-compile-schemes)
<Lasall> sry I can't remember those names, thx jelmer :)
<Lasall> RobinJ: but you should check lintian warnings, there are many...
<RobinJ> i've using quickly to push it to my ppa, and quickly simply overwrited the debian/control file
<Lasall> … never used quickly
<RobinJ> Lasall; i'd reommend you keep it that way
<RobinJ> it's nothing but trouble
<RobinJ> Lasall; it's built
<RobinJ> only... E: Unable to locate package gtkreddit
<Lasall> RobinJ:  Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository.
<Lasall> it's currently uploading
<RobinJ> er
<RobinJ> it has just finished building, and finished uploading an hour ago
<Lasall> RobinJ: should be there now
<dobey> RobinJ: it takes time between build complete, and being published.
<RobinJ> what is this garbage >.<
<RobinJ> installed it from my ppa, now it doesnt launch
<RobinJ> robin@RobinJ:~$ /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/gtkreddit/bin/gtkreddit
<RobinJ> Traceback (most recent call last):
<RobinJ>   File "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/gtkreddit/bin/gtkreddit", line 45, in <module>
<RobinJ>     import gtkreddit
<RobinJ>   File "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/gtkreddit/gtkreddit/__init__.py", line 26, in <module>
<RobinJ>     from gtkreddit import GtkredditWindow
<RobinJ>   File "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/gtkreddit/gtkreddit/GtkredditWindow.py", line 26, in <module>
<RobinJ>     gettext.textdomain ('gtkreddit')
<RobinJ> NameError: name 'gettext' is not defined
<Lasall> RobinJ: please use nopaste service for terminal output
<dobey> apparently it is trying to use gettext without first importing it
<RobinJ> ....
<RobinJ> i didnt put that there
<dobey> perhaps you should be asking in #quickly most of these questions. :)
<RobinJ> from gettext import gettext as _
<RobinJ> gettext.textdomain ('gtkreddit')
<RobinJ> i don't see what the problem is
<dobey> the problem is it isn't doing "import gettext"
<dobey> only _ is defined in that context
<dobey> but these questions aren't really related to launchpad.
<RobinJ> Successfully uploaded packages.
<RobinJ> ... why doesn't this thing appear in my build list
<RobinJ> ah there it is
<RobinJ> build time just keeps increasing...
<dobey> RobinJ: yes, freely available shared resources are not always instantaneous
<RobinJ> dobey; didn't say it's unbearable, but just have limited time at the moment >;<
<Lasall> RobinJ: you should give pbuilder a try!
<RobinJ> whazat?
<Lasall> look in ubuntu wiki :P
<RobinJ> nah why bother :p it'll be at least another month before i ever need python or quickly again
<leo-unglaub> hey, i have a short question about launchpad recipies
<leo-unglaub> is it possible to to an nest or nest-part from an git repository?
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: hi
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: yes; you'll have to register a code import for that git repository first though
<leo-unglaub> hmm, also not just nest-part packaging git:git.github.con/some-person debian debian
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: no, it has to be a branch on launchpad
<leo-unglaub> so i have to pull down the git repo on my disc into an bzr project and push there??
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: no, you can have launchpad import the git repository into a bzr branch for you automatically
<leo-unglaub> jelmer: where is this option, i don't find this on my code site
<leo-unglaub> https://code.launchpad.net/~leo-unglaub
<leo-unglaub> where is this button?
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: if you go to https://code.launchpad.net/YOURPROJECT, there will be a "Import a branch" link
<leo-unglaub> ah, so ist must be on a project?
<leo-unglaub> not possible on +junk =
<leo-unglaub> ?
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: no, not possible on +junk
<jelmer> I don't think recipes are possible on +junk either
<leo-unglaub> recipies are..
<leo-unglaub> that was my confusion
<leo-unglaub> is there a sandbox?
<leo-unglaub> so i can try the git import?
<leo-unglaub> or do i have to create a real projct for trying?
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: you'd have to create a real project; alternatively, you can try on staging.launchpad.net, which can be used as a sandbox (and changes there are regularly discarded)
<leo-unglaub> jelmer: thank you !
<leo-unglaub> jelmer: one more question. how often is lp checking the git repos for updates?
<leo-unglaub> daily?
<jelmer> leo-unglaub: yes
<leo-unglaub> and is lp doing a merge or an import? so if i modify some imported files, are there merges that run? or will lp override all changes i do to the imported repo?
<dobey> leo-unglaub: you shouldn't try to make changes to the bzr repo if it's an import from an external source. the changes should happen on the external source
<leo-unglaub> hmmm, okay
<leo-unglaub> so the import from githup into one repo on lp, and another lp for the debian directory and than merge in the recipy?
<achiang> hello, i have a private LP project and i set the contact email to a mailman mailing list. now, when people submit merge proposals, i have to approve each mail on the list due to: "Reason:  Message has implicit destination"
<achiang> how can i fix this?
<dobey> leo-unglaub: yes
<dobey> leo-unglaub: well, nest probably is easier
<leo-unglaub> hmm, right..
<leo-unglaub> dobey: thanks, i think now i got it :)
<achiang> nm, i found a mailman option to turn off Bcc: filtering
<andi2> hi, set recipe to be build for precise and quantal, then I get error: "File gupnp_0.18.3-2~68~precise1.tar.gz already exists in dev, but uploaded version has different contents". I'm not sure how to solve it..., could you help?
<RobinJ> why the hell does launchpad keep messing with my code?
<jelmer> RobinJ: how do you mean?
<RobinJ> on my system the app works fine. i push it to the ppa, wait for 2 hours, and install it from the ppa. i try to launch it, and the thing crashes because launchpad insists on removing `import gettext`
<lifeless> RobinJ: Launchpad doesn't know how to do that.
<lifeless> RobinJ: there must be something else going on.
<RobinJ> whatever it is, it's driving me nuts
<lifeless> RobinJ: such as, perhaps you haven't commited before you pushed to bzr. (If you're using bzr).
<lifeless> perhaps we could have a look, if you tell us the PPA?
<RobinJ> robinj/gtkreddit
<RobinJ> lifeless?
<RobinJ> urgh what a nickname. seems like i'm insulting someone every time i use it :p
<lifeless> sorry, got distracted
<lifeless> looking now
<lifeless> RobinJ: which import gettext is missing ?
<RobinJ> the one in gtkreddit/Gtkthingy....py
<RobinJ> on launchpad it seems to be there, but the files it installs from the ppa don't have it$
<lifeless> RobinJ: its commented out in your upload
<lifeless> RobinJ: how are you building this - what commands do you run to upload it and build it ?
<lifeless> RobinJ: I downloaded the the package source from https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit/+packages
<lifeless> gtkreddit_12.07.7ubuntu4.tar.gz (540.8 KiB)
<lifeless> and looked in there, where gtkreddit/GtkredditWindow.py has #import gettext
<RobinJ> lifeless; in my new upload, it is
<RobinJ> lifeless; dput
<lifeless> what version is your new upload ?
<RobinJ> lifeless; this is my new attempt. just comment everything out that needs that line
<RobinJ> ubuntu4, i think
<lifeless> thats the one I downloaded
<RobinJ> yeah, it'd ubuntu3 i'm talking bout
<lifeless> ok
<RobinJ> ubuntu4 still needs to be built and i hope this will work
<lifeless> so in ubuntu4
<lifeless> you have:
<lifeless> #import gettext
<lifeless> ...
<lifeless> #from gettext import gettext as _
<lifeless> #gettext.textdomain ('gtkreddit')
<lifeless> import gettext
<lifeless> is that what you expect?
<RobinJ> it should just have import gettext at the top, but it doesnt. so in ubuntu4 i'll just try to comment everything out that has to do with it
<RobinJ> Start in 10 minutes << that's what it said 15 minutes ago too...
<lifeless> you can check what is going to be built before you upload it
<lifeless> just look inside the tar file that would be uploaded
<StevenK> RobinJ: 'Start in 10 minutes' is an estimate. There is a queue for things to be built.
<RobinJ> i know
<RobinJ> but the time just keeps increasing
<StevenK> Then people keep uploading things that are higher priority than your build. :-/
<RobinJ> annoyinh
<lifeless> RobinJ: so, my suggestion is to examine it locally, You're uploading things that are broken. It will save you time.
<RobinJ> i'm not uploading things that are broken, as they run fine locally
<RobinJ> yay it's building
<RobinJ> hell
<RobinJ> is this site trying to piss me off?
<RobinJ> Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository.
<StevenK> The source has been built, it now has to be processed. It is not an instant process.
<RobinJ> i know
<RobinJ> it's a terribly slow one
<lifeless> it's not designed as a build-test-debug cycle tool; its designed for publishing software. You're using it to debug a problem that is demonstratable locally, by examining the tarball that dput uploads.
<lifeless> you can use pbuilder, or debuild to build-test locally as well.
<lifeless> We would love it to be faster and lower latency
<RobinJ> the problem does not exist locally
<lifeless> how are you testing locally ?
<RobinJ> `quickly run`
<lifeless> so, that doesn't test the same thing I described
<lifeless> I described building a package from the sourcepackage that you have been uploading with dput.
<lifeless> because you are testing with a different mechanism, its possible you will see things work that the package approach won't see work.
<RobinJ> can someone try installing gtkreddit from ppa:robinj/gtkreddit?
<RobinJ> it works! hell yeah!
#launchpad 2012-07-03
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<saurabh> ello, I have created a project and setup a ppa on launchpad. I am using quickly to create my application. But when I try to push the code to launchpad, it created 12.07 version instead of 0.1 version
<saurabh> Can somebody help me resolve this issue?
<czajkowski> jelmer: was this similar to last nights issue
<czajkowski> wondering is the quickly channel the better place to get help
<saurabh> What's the irc channel for quickly?
<czajkowski> saurabh: #quickly
<saurabh> ok czajkowski, but there are very few people there
<saurabh> is that the official channel of quickly?
<czajkowski> saurabh: yes
<saurabh> ok czajkowski
<maxb> What is the current PPA publisher cron schedule these days?
<mgz> maxb: if you know where I should look I could find out
<maxb> I've heard tell it might live in lp:lp-production-crontabs
<mgz> that does indeed have things.
<maxb> and it's probable it looks like ..../publish-distro.py .... --ppa ...
<mgz> now I just need to find Steven K's text file of server names to what they actually do mapping again...
<maxb> mgz: germanium?
<mgz> ah, yes, that's all things ppa.
<mgz> there's a LEP about making that one box less of a bottleneck
<mgz> <https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/DisklessArchives>
<leo-unglaub> hey, where do i find the unity developers...i found a problem and want to discuss it
<mgz> which unity? :) #ubuntu can probably point you onwards.
<leo-unglaub> what do you mean witch unity?
<leo-unglaub> i mean the unity core team
<mgz> http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/ for the ubuntu project.
<mgz> that was the top hit for "ubuntu unity irc" by the way.
<leo-unglaub> thanks
<ttx> A question for any losa: I need to transfer bugtasks for PROJ tagged "python-PROJclient" to the "python-PROJclient" project since that's what we'll be using to track bugs for them.
<ttx> Thought about using the API for that, but it doesn't let you reaffect a bugtask to another project in the same way the UI does, afaict
<ttx> you have to create a new bugtask, copy status to it, and then mark the previous one invalid or something
<ttx> To avoid introducing unnecessary dirtiness, would you consider running a query that would do that for a small set of PROJ ?
<gnuoy> ttx, we would try and avoid doing that, I think this maybe more of a question for one of lp devs, czajkowski do you know who might be able to help?
<czajkowski> gnuoy: I usually revert all bug tracking questions to sinzui
<mgz> ttx: example bug you want changing from what to what exactly?
<ttx> mgz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/892081
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 892081 in OpenStack Compute (nova) "os-console-output extension client" [High,Fix released]
<mgz> ah, I read your mail to openstack about this
<ttx> change the "nova" bugtask so that it's a "python-novaclient" bugtask
<mgz> want me to do what you spell out in there?
<ttx> mgz: thought it would be a no-brainer using the API, but it limits what manipulation you can actually do
<ttx> mgz: certainly! this is for PROJ={nova,keystone,quantum}
<mgz> hydrazine(None) #892081> retarget python-novaclient
<mgz> change target of bug 892081
<mgz>   from: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/nova
<mgz>     to: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/python-novaclient
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 892081 in python-novaclient "os-console-output extension client" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892081
<ttx> mgz: the other projects must have less than 5 bugs so I can do them manually
<mgz> seems to work.
<mgz> that's using lp:hydrazine bugclient
<mgz> can select by tag, then operate in batch
<mgz> ...I think
<ttx> mgz: oh. I'll try that myself then
<ttx> if only for my education
<ttx> mgz: thanks for the pointer
<gnuoy> mgz, thanks for the help
<mgz> so, you can basically do:
<mgz> pillar nova
<mgz> filter python-novaclient
<mgz> batch show
<mgz> or batch whatever else (retarget, remove tag)
<mgz> it's a little dangerous, but interrupt if it looks like it's doing something crazy
<ttx> heh
<mgz> can be handy for triage too
<mgz> ^* filter tags python-novaclient
 * sinzui looks at api
<mgz> hydrazine just seems to assign to bug.target and save (plus a little pillar resolving)
<sinzui> ttx bug_task.target = project should work
<ttx> sinzui: oh. even simpler.
<mgz> ah, plus asserting that the bug has a single task only
<sinzui> ttx, I think you want do old_project.searchTasks(status=[list every kind of status]) then for each assign the new target to the task, then call task.lp_save()
<sinzui> ttx, Listing all statuses is a nuisance, but if you do not list each status, Lp, will choose only the open statuses behind your back
<ttx> sinzui: yes, I knew that trick. Thanks for the pointer!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<soren> Is there any way I can turn a user with PPA's into a team?
<soren> Please? :)
<jbrooks> Hi all, I'm working with source package recipes to autobuild packages on my ppa. I'd like to build for multiple ubuntu versions at once. Different versions have different build-requires, though -- can I specify --> for lucid, use this, for precise, use this, etc. in my control file?
<maxb> soren: I'm pretty sure that is not at all possible
<maxb> jbrooks: You would have to use different bzr branches containing different control files in different recipes
<jbrooks> maxb, cool, makes sense
<dobey> jbrooks: you can do fancy things to have it work; what exactly are the differences?
<jbrooks> dobey, This is a package that builds a firefox plugin that integrates with spice-client. In lucid, it needs xulrunner-dev, in oneiric, it needs firefox-dev, in precise and quantal, it needs something else, still figuring out where libxul.pc has moved to in those
<dobey> jbrooks: you can probably do "firefox-dev | xulrunner-dev" as a Build-Depends, if that's the only difference
<jbrooks> dobey, I'll try that
<micahg> jbrooks: there should not be a libxul.pc in quantal anymore
<jbrooks> micahg, is it replaced with something else?
<micahg> jbrooks: there should just be the mozilla-plugin.pc left IIRC
<jbrooks> micahg, ok, thanks
<jbrooks> dobey, micahg I have another q on my same build recipe thread -- my package, which I initially packaged for oneiric before adapting in this build recipe, has dh-autoreconf as a build-requires. For natty on up, that's fine, but that package isn't in lucid. Is there a different one I can substitute. (dh-autoreconf is in lucid-backports, don't know if I can pull a build dep from there)
<micahg> jbrooks: make the PPA build against backports if you want
<jbrooks> micahg, ah, I see, in my ppa dependencies
<jbrooks> I'll try that
<jbrooks> micahg, thank you
<micahg> jbrooks: you're welcome
<soren> I'm confused. I've deleted ~/.launchpadlib, yet tools like lp-shell still can act on my behalf. A cookie or token of some sort must be stored somewhere else, but where?
<maxb> soren: gnome-keyring?
<soren> maxb: Yes, finally stumbled upoon that. Thanks.
<tkamppeter> I have found two spam entries in bug reports, probably the account of LP user Rafael Gonzalez (rafaelg) got hijacked:
<tkamppeter> bug 662313, comment #15
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 662313 in udev (Ubuntu) "Can't print in Maverick : docs stay forever in printing queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662313
<tkamppeter> bug 628030, comment #36
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 628030 in ghostscript (Ubuntu) "Cannot print from pdf, /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster failed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628030
<maxb> I have hidden the spam comments
<maxb> Please open a question if you feel more action is required
<tkamppeter> maxb, thank you very much.
#launchpad 2012-07-04
<ajmitch> is code browsing temporarily broken?
<lifeless> did you get an OOPS ?
<ajmitch> 503 error
<ajmitch> no oops shown
<ajmitch> was trying to browse to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~markjtully/askubuntu-lens/precise/files
<Anxi80_> is a team required for starting a project on launchpad or can I just jump right in as a lone dev?
<lifeless> you can just jump right in.
<spm> lifeless: ^^ it's only ajmitch, I'm inclined to ignore the reporting of issues.
<spm> bah. it's 503ing for me too.
<ajmitch> spm: be a good boy & fix it for me :P
<spm> heh
<spm> restarting CB2, as a Q&D check
<spm> no change, CB1 bouncing
 * ajmitch mashes refresh
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Source code browsing down, under investigate | Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<lifeless> alerts posted.
 * ajmitch obviously did a good job of breaking it then
<spm> ajmitch: should be super green again
<ajmitch> thanks, works for me
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<cody-somerville> Did branches on lp use to have a rss feed of commits? I thought they did but I can't seem to find how to access it for a branch.
<spm> cody-somerville: pretty sure they did. lemee check my feeds
<spm> http://feeds.launchpad.net/<project?>/branches.atom"
<spm> revisions.atom was another
<spm> this still seems to be in the source of code.lp.net/project too
<spm> html source, as in.
<cody-somerville> cool, thanks
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Browsers handily dropped the RSS icon that they all used to have.
<michaelh> lifeless: hey, bzr branch lp:gdb-linaro/7.4 inside a shared repo is terribly slow.  Would you mind seeing if you see the same?
<lifeless> michaelh: a shared repo of gdb, or?
<michaelh> lifeless: mkdir gdb-linaro; cd gdb-linaro; bzr init-repo .; bzr branch lp:gdb-linaro/7.4
<lifeless> well, I'd expect the first one to be a bit of a doozy.
<lifeless> there is a known bug where branching into an empty shared repo does too much history walking before streaming.
<michaelh> lifeless: OK.  It's sitting there at 1 kB/second.  Cloud is a bit faster at 4 kB/s as the round trip is less
<lifeless> thats glacial isn't it
<lifeless> let me ask around a bit
<lifeless> michaelh: how long as it been doing that ? Like, when did you start the operation ?
<michaelh> lifeless: half an hour ago?
<lifeless> ok, so post the shenanigans
<michaelh> "  5688kB     1kB/s |"
<michaelh> It's no faster from inside the DC.  bzr 2.1.4 on peony is sitting at 1 kB/s
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* lindbohm.freenode.net changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> wgrant: is this possible to do for soren ? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/202182
 * maxb doubts it
<wgrant> Yeah, not really. We could do it with a bit of fairly awful SQL, but it's not yet a week old, so it can't be that ingrained...
<soren> wgrant: Failing that, can we rename the user so that I can create a team in its place?
<czajkowski> soren: morning
<wgrant> soren: You can rename the user if you delete the PPA.
<soren> wgrant: Ah, ok. I thought it required special privs when there were (even deleted) PPA's involved.
<soren> czajkowski: o/
<wgrant> soren: No. You just have to wait 10 minutes or so for the PPA to be completely removed from disk
<soren> wgrant: Cool.
<soren> wgrant: How awful would it be to transplant the gpg key?
<soren> wgrant: Like on a scale from 0 to I'd-rather-gorge-my-eyes-out-with-a-rusty-spoon?
<wgrant> soren: That is evil, but we can probably do it.
<soren> wgrant: Is it something you can do or do I need to track someone else down? I'd like to have that bit happen rather soon after I rename the user and create the team instead, so I'll wait until it's a good time for you (or whoever).
<wgrant> soren: Talking to people about it.
<soren> wgrant: Wonderful, thank you.
<wgrant> soren: So, I have approved SQL to do the key copy. We've got a DB update in 25 minutes, so we should probably do the actual time-sensitive bit after then. But you can start deleting the PPAs, renaming the person and creating the new team whenever -- just don't create the new PPA yet.
<diwic> Hi, code imports usually start really quickly, but this one does not even though the code import machines seem not to be extremely busy: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-driver/tiwai-trunk2
<wgrant> diwic: They're running at capacity.
<diwic> wgrant, fair enough. How long do you expect me to wait (just a rough measure - minutes, hours, days)?
<wgrant> diwic: Probably another 10-20 minutes.
<diwic> wgrant, okay. Thanks.
<wgrant> There's a small backlog due to the DB upgrade and some codehosting issues earlier.
<soren> wgrant: sorry, got pulled away for other stuff. Are you still around?
<wgrant> soren: Sure.
<soren> wgrant: Cool. I'll start deleting PPA's.
<wgrant> soren: So, the time-critical thing is that we coordinate creating the PPA and copying the key across. There's a */20 cronjob that we need to avoid, or you'll end up with a new kety.
<soren> wgrant: Heh. Ok.
<soren> wgrant: I've deleted the PPA's. I guess the job that removes them from disk is a */10 one?
<wgrant> soren: */5, but it occasionally gets skipped.
<soren> wgrant: Ok. As soon as that has run, it should let me rename the user?
<wgrant> soren: Yep.
<soren> wgrant: Anyways, it'll probably let me rename the user in a few minutes. I'll do so and at :22 past the hour, I'll create the new team.
<soren> That should give us plenty of time for the transplant.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<soren> User renamed.
<wgrant> Excellent.
<soren> wgrant: Team created.
<wgrant> soren: Ready to go?
<wgrant> Great.
<soren> wgrant: Do I need to create a PPA first, too?
<wgrant> Yep, in a sec.
<soren> Alright.
<wgrant> soren: Go for it.
<wgrant> Just one for now.
<wgrant> The other one will inherit it if it's created after the first one is set.
<soren> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~cisco-openstack-mirror/+archive/cisco-proposed
<wgrant> soren: https://launchpad.net/api/devel/~cisco-openstack-mirror/+archive/cisco-proposed looks good.
<soren> wgrant: Indeed. I'll try uploading something to see how it goes.
<soren> wgrant: I've made a couple of uploads... They're not turning up.
<soren> wgrant: Nor am I getting rejection e-mails.
<wgrant> soren: Ah, someone's uploaded a few hundred language packs that are clogging up the queue.
<wgrant> 713 so far...
<wgrant> Must be nearly done.
<wgrant> It's just finished.
<wgrant> soren: 2012-07-04 11:56:13 DEBUG     Subject: [PPA cisco-openstack-mirror-cisco-proposed] [ubuntu/precise] qemu-kvm 1.0+noroms-0ubuntu13+cisco1 (Accepted)
<soren> wgrant: Ah, lovely.
<beuno> abentley, hi!  do you happen to have any secret plans to allow setting a commit message on merge proposals with lp-propose?
<abentley> beuno: Specify -m
<beuno> abentley, of course, I should learn to read
<beuno> yay
<beuno> thanks
<abentley> :-)
<abentley> beuno: np.
#launchpad 2012-07-05
<Fudge> hi does the lp team  manage the http on developer.ubuntu.com
<huwshimi> Fudge: No, they do not.
<Fudge> huwshimi  thank you mate
<Fudge> are there packaging classes or help channels on freenode?
<lifeless> Fudge: there is #ubuntu-packaging
<Fudge> lifeless  thanks :D
<jhesketh> Hi there
<jhesketh> I'm new to building deb packages and I'm having some trouble with the dailybeb builder
<jhesketh> Is this the right place to ask for some help?
<lifeless> jhesketh: kindof :) we'll steer you in the right direction if needed
<jhesketh> cool, thanks
<jhesketh> so the log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109349210/buildlog.txt.gz
<jhesketh> it seems to build okay on my machine but it only builds a .tar.gz using bzr dailydeb
<jhesketh> the confusing part is the error looks like it is failing in the debian build:
<jhesketh>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/debian_bundle/changelog.py", line 222, in parse_changelog
<jhesketh>     for line in self._file.split('\n'):
<lifeless> thats verra odd
<lifeless> let me consult.
<lifeless> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> lifeless: There's a bug for that.
<wgrant> Recipe version 0.3 works, 0.4 does not
<wgrant> Try just reverting to 0.3
<wgrant> jhesketh: ^^
<jhesketh> thanks wgrant, will do in a minute :-)
<wgrant> Bug #915505
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915505
<Fudge> do openpgp keys have a private pair that should be kept?
<jhesketh> ok, that's now building... however my recipe is only building a source only upload. How do I get it to create a .deb ?
<StevenK> It will build the source package next
<wgrant> jhesketh: The recipe builds a source package, and then the source will be built into binaries.
<jhesketh> thanks guys, I think it was because I have a mistake in my control file
<jhesketh> Hmm, now it's failing to upload with: Unhandled exception processing upload: too many values to unpack
<jhesketh> Any thoughts what that might be? https://code.launchpad.net/~eexam-core/+archive/eexam-repo/+recipebuild/265089
<wgrant> jhesketh: Your Section is wrong
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~eexam-core/eexam/daemon-packaging/view/head:/debian/control
<jhesketh> right, I just played around with that. What should I be using?
<jhesketh> ppa or something?
<wgrant> 'Utilities (universe)' doesn't make sense. You might mean 'utils'
<wgrant> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<wgrant> It's in a PPA, so you shouldn't specify a component like universe.
<jhesketh> ok thanks :-)
<jhesketh> wgrant: Thanks for your help. It seems to be building successfully now :-)
<wgrant> jhesketh: Excellent.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<khizer_\> looking for openerp developers in India can anyone help?
<czajkowski> khizer_\: not sure this is the right place for that kinda of help
<khizer_\> hmm any suggestions?
<czajkowski> khizer_\: a quick google shows http://www.openerp.com/irc/
<khizer_\> thanks a lot
<herton> hi, we are getting an unusually high repository size usage at canonical-kernel-team ppa (https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+packages). Right now is 24GiB, but even before with more packages it used less, we are hitting this first time this week.
<herton> Any known problem?
<herton> in fact using 23.4 GiB right now
<czajkowski> herton: not heard of any issues with ppas
<czajkowski> allenap: any idea where I could find that kinda issue out for herton ?
<allenap> czajkowski: bigjools or wgrant would be the first people I would ask.
<allenap> czajkowski: Failing that, it should go to the maintenance squad I think.
<czajkowski> allenap: cheers
<czajkowski> jam: ping
<jam> czajkowski: opng
<czajkowski> jam: can you help looking into herton issue ?
<herton> czajkowski, jam: thanks. I just found it strange that we need so much space now, usually before that ppa with 16GB was enough for the packages, and we had more packages before sometimes, just making sure there isn't something else going on
<czajkowski> well I've just increased your PPA also
<herton> we even did a major cleanup on tuesday of old packages, and even with that we hit the size limit again today
<czajkowski> as per the request on answers.
<herton> czajkowski, yep, luis henriques told me now
<jam> herton: it appears to be involving a rather large number of packages all the way back to hardy, is there a reason you need hardy packages?
<herton> jam, yes, hardy is still in support, we have to produce kernel updates for it
<jam> herton: powerpc as well?
<jam> (and spac)
<jam> sparc
<herton> jam, nothing changed for hardy that we know of, I think sparc and powerpc builds were always done
<herton> if the account of all packages is fine, then no problem. Just find strange that we hit this problem now. May be because of the addition of precise and armadaxp packages we got an size increase. But previously we had maverick that is not more produced, and fsl-imx51 and mvl-dove packages for lucid, and never surpassed the 16GB mark, even with hardy being pushed
<henrix> herton: jam: yeah, there's a difference in this cycle: the hardy lum/lbm/lrm src packages. and lrm in particular is quite big (src pkg itself has ~150MB, iirc)
<henrix> i have never prep'ed these 3 packages for hardy i believe
<henrix> not sure if these make the difference, though
<jam> henrix: so just looking at the hardy 'linux-image' files, is about 500MB
<jam>        linux-image-3.2.0-27-omap-dbgsym_3.2.0-27.42_armel.ddeb          (289.6 MiB)                 linux-image-3.2.0-27-omap-dbgsym_3.2.0-27.42_armhf.ddeb          (289.5 MiB)
<jam> henrix: ^^ ?
<jam> omap-dbgsym is about 10x larger than the next largest ones
<jam>        linux-image-3.2.0-27-virtual-dbgsym_3.2.0-27.42_amd64.ddeb          (628.9 MiB)                 linux-image-3.2.0-27-virtual-dbgsym_3.2.0-27.42_i386.ddeb          (636.9 MiB)
<jam> each 600+ mb
<henrix> debug symbols, i guess that's normal
<jam> so each of those files is the size of all of hardy
<jam> henrix: the hardy debug images are only 20MB
<jam> not 600
<jam> I'm not sure what virtual vs omap is.
<henrix> omap is for ARM (mainly pandaboard)
<jam> ah, generic is also 600MB, etc.
<jam> henrix: so you have about 10 of those 600MB files, that gets you a lot of the 24G quota
<herton> henrix, hmm, there was some patch from Chris for debug packages, that may account for the big size on precise now
<jam> I don't really know what to say about it. If you need them, then we need the space...
<jam> herton: there doesn't seem to be any 'dbgsym' files in Oneiric
<jam> ah nm, just needed to search farther, just a sec
<henrix> herton: ah, that's true! i remember now. but... these sizes (~600MB) look correct to me. does this mean we were not building them before?
<herton> jam, we always had debug packages, yes someof them are large
<herton> but we had some change in this cycle on precise, that may have increased size of precise pkgs
<jam> herton: in Lucid they are more like 400M, in NOP they are 600+MB, they aren't in H that I can see.
<jam> herton, henrix: So I can help you figure out why you're consuming space, I'm not really in the place to say whether it is needed or not, or whether you can just increase your limit.
<henrix> ok, i'll try to figure out if chris's patch is responsible for this.
<jam> I see a bunch of stuff published within the last day
<jam> and I can imagine that there is a period of time where you have CURRENT and OLD at the same time
<jam> (if not OLD+1... as well)
<herton> jam, thanks. The tendency with newer kernels is for debug packages to be large, since there are more code etc. Just this suddenly this space usage was strange, but we will try to investigate more. We always produced the debug packages as far as I know
<jam> I'm told we expire fairly strongly
<jam> herton: sure, nothing stands out to me as vastly different than before
<jam> my best guess would actually be something about not expiring fast enough.
<joey> jam: are you the right person to escalate bzr issues to?
<joey> jam:  "bzr broke a few months ago and will no longer merge between the lp:gcc/4.7 and lp:gcc-linaro/4.7 branches."
<joey> czajkowski: ^^
<joey> jam: I'm working on getting the bug number for that
<mgz> 'broke' is helpful.
<joey> jam: I do have the traceback in an email
<joey> jam: and I have the manual merge instructions here:  https://wiki.linaro.org/WorkingGroups/ToolChain/BzrTips#How_to_do_a_manual_bzr_merge_when_.22bzr_merge.22_fails
<czajkowski> joey: with bzr stuff I tend to look to the blue squad they know it pretty well :)
<joey> Yeah, although I find the whole squad idea to be awkward :-)
<czajkowski> joey: nope I love it!
<czajkowski> it's really cool to see and can keep a team motivated
<joey> ah well I'm glad it's working then
<joey> :-)
<ailo> Hi, I'm trying to forward bug reports to a mail list at lists.ubuntu.com. I tried using the list as a contact adress, but that didn't seem to work.
<czajkowski> ailo: why are you doing that ?
<ailo> I'm using a team to subscribe to bug reports, and would like them to be forwarded to a mail list
<czajkowski> ailo: anyone subscribed to the bug can get the bug mail, plus they can also edit their settings
<czajkowski> do you own the team ?
<ailo> The team is ~ubuntustudio-bugs, and the mail list is also ubuntustudio-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com. I am admin of both
<czajkowski> so the team being added will be enough
<czajkowski> then a person can control their own bug mail
<ailo> I realize that, but I would still like to know if it is possible to redirect bug reports to a mail list at lists.ubuntu.com
<ailo> How does Ubuntu do it?
<czajkowski> I dont know of any such list tbh,
<czajkowski> can you give me an example
<ailo> You don't know of ubuntustudio-bugs, or ubuntu-bugs?
<czajkowski> I know of the latter
<czajkowski> there is a bug squad for it
<ailo> ubuntustudio-bugs was created this week
<ailo> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntustudio-bugs
<czajkowski> ailo: I still don't understand why you won't just add people to that team, and then sub the team, and then let people chose how much bug mail they wish to get.
<ailo> Well, that was not what I was asking for
<ailo> I'm looking at this possibility, and just trying to see if it is posible, and how
<ailo> Seems like it's working now
<sinzui> ailo, Lp does not support redirects. You can set that address as a team's contact address and Lp will ask you to confirm you control the address. After that, you can subscribe the team to bugs to get all bug mail.
<ailo> Yep, that's what I did. I was just confused about the test mails I got. I now see that there is a bounces@canonical.com in the header
<ailo> I thought I was getting them directly from launchpad
<sinzui> ailo, We advise you not to do that. ubuntu-bugs's approach is the leading cause of private  email addresses being leaks to the world
<sinzui> people will hate you
<ailo> sinzui: So, how does that happen?
<czajkowski> sinzui: indeed, am less likely to be involved in a team that does that
<sinzui> Your list archive  is a public archive. any spammer can scrape the pages to collect email address in the body of the page
<ailo> Ok, so it's not something specific to launchpad. More like a general problem with public mail lists
<sinzui> ailo, correct.
<sinzui> Users should subscribe to get email, not teams. In your case, you are at least redirecting the team emails to an address to reduce unwanted email, but the emails are stored in a public location :(
<ailo> What is the best way to filter emails from launchpad teams?
<ailo> I'd say the problem is hard to get around either way, since probably anyone wanting to subscribe to bug reports will likely be subscribing to a public email list anyway
<ailo> I guess this header is a good one for bug reports: X-launchpad-bug: product=ubuntustudio;
<ailo> Would be great to have a header specific to the team also. Maybe there is?
<ailo> There's a nice help section on launchpad bug reports here V
<ailo> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Subscriptions/#Bug_mail_headers
<ailo> As an alternative to a mail list, it might do ok
<rmk> Running into an issue whereby I request a forgotten password, then receive an email stating the account doesn't exist.  However, I know the account exists, I just sent a message via launchpad and it arrived at the exact email address I am using to retrieve the password.
<dobey> rmk: what launchpad username?
<lifeless> rmk: dobey: LP doesn't handle passwords at all.
<lifeless> Thats Ubuntu SSO, there is a link to their support forums on the login.launchpad.net /login.ubuntu.com pages. Or you can see #canonical-isd on this IRC server.
<lifeless> rmk: ^
<dobey> right
<lifeless> rmk: the reason LP knows your email and SSo doesn't is that you've added it to LP to your account, but not to SSO.
<dobey> rmk: ^^ see what lifeless said
<rmk> I see, ok thanks.
<ivaldi> hi - i have some issue with the LP api - http://pastebin.com/i5n5jDJr - why is len(activities) == 35 when activities itsel is actually empty (or more precisely: why is activites is empty even when it shouldn't)?
#launchpad 2012-07-06
<george_e> OOPS-176fa1aaaed42cd33f6cbbf06ee4ce45
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=176fa1aaaed42cd33f6cbbf06ee4ce45
<george_e> ^--- I can't bring up a translation for a project.
<czajkowski> jam: jelmer vila https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/202378
<jelmer> czajkowski: on it
<czajkowski> jelmer: hey thank you
<pmatulis> does it make sense trying to organize my lp code like this:
<pmatulis> ~petermatulis/serverguide/1204/post-release-bugs/LP_123456
<pmatulis> tried to push but i got "No such distribution: 'serverguide'"
<pmatulis> if it makes sense, how do i go about it?
<maxb> pmatulis: lp branches don't form an arbitrary hierarchy, so no
<maxb> for that branch name to be valid, there would have to be a distribution 'serverguide' with a series '1204' and a sourcepackage 'post-release-bugs'
<czajkowski> vila: ping
<vila> czajkowski: pong
<pmatulis> maxb: thank you for your answer
<joey> jam: that bug is Bug 1021537
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1021537 in Bazaar ""missing referenced chk root" while merging gcc into gcc-linaro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021537
<czajkowski> jelmer: he's EOD
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> joey: he's EOD
<joey> czajkowski: lol  well jelmer knows about it too
<joey> czajkowski: anyone around to triage this at least?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/1021537
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1021537 in Bazaar ""missing referenced chk root" while merging gcc into gcc-linaro" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> it;s not LP so I cant triage it, you'd need a bzr person  I think so jelmer or vila might be able to do it
<joey> well let me hop over there, thanks
<czajkowski> joey: they're here also :)
<czajkowski> they are the blue squad
<saurabh> Hello, can we have two active openpgp keys in launchpad?
<jelmer> saurabh: yes, you should be able to
<saurabh> jelmer, I had one key added previously from my laptop
<saurabh> jelmer: now I created another key from my home pc and added it to launchpad and confirm the encryted link in the email. But the key is not showing in my account. What is the issue?
<jelmer> saurabh: Sorry, I have to head out for dinner; hopefully somebody else here will be able to help.
<saurabh> jelmer: no problem. I resolved the isse myself. thanks anyways :)
<mdeslaur> Dear cat: if you don't stop jiggling the handle underneath my chair to get my attention, you will die.
<mdeslaur> hehe, wrong channel :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<noblo> hi, there!
<noblo> Hello, I've got a question: translated parts of the german 'Ubuntu manual' yesterday, beginning with item #81 ("Ubuntu was conceived in 2004 by Mark Shuttleworth, ..."). Today the translation isn't visible any more. What's the matter?
<noblo> Hello, I've got a question: translated parts of the german 'Ubuntu manual' yesterday, beginning with item #81 ("Ubuntu was conceived in 2004 by Mark Shuttleworth, ..."). Today the translation isn't visible any more on launchpad. What's the matter?
<noblo> Sorry! My fault. Wasn't logged in! Embarrassing...  8-(
<arges> Hello. Have a question about the API
<arges> Why does this query: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-12.04.1/?ws.op=searchTasks&milestone=%22https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/%2Bmilestone/ubuntu-12.04.1%22
<arges> Produce different results than this query: https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/?ws.op=searchTasks&milestone=%22https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/%2Bmilestone/ubuntu-12.04.1%22
<arges> I just want to find all bugs targeted to a milestone.
<savvas> hi, are failed packages that wait for dependencies automatically retried when the dependency is done?
<savvas> I tried to do a retry build manually and I get a timeout error: Error ID: OOPS-e40191a00a11620123c06b7194450e4e
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=e40191a00a11620123c06b7194450e4e
<savvas> for ppa https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/lingua/+packages
<savvas> argh I have to go, sorry I didn't stay longer, good night!
#launchpad 2012-07-07
<noblo> Morning!
<thiebaude> im trying to enter launchpad but keep getting an error code
<thiebaude> (Error ID: OOPS-09eade4d9e26cab4a976caf2930bdd35)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=09eade4d9e26cab4a976caf2930bdd35
<jimis> hi
<jimis> I'm gettin the dreaded try-again error at least 10 min now, for the following page:
<jimis> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gcc/trunk/changes?filter_file_id=82199%40138bc75d-0d04-0410-961f-82ee72b054a4%3Atrunk%252Flibcpp%252Fmacro.c
<jimis> I'm also getting it for many more in lp:gcc, but this is persisting too long
<ambro718> when building debian/ubuntu packages, how should I handle RC (release candidate) versions such that the package manager and Launchpad PPA will recognize them properly?
<ambro718> if the upstream version is X.Y.ZrcW, what should I put in e.g. the changelog?
<maxb> ambro718: You should make use of the ~ character in the version string, which compares as less than nothing at all
<maxb> i.e. X.Y.Z~rcW is understood as earlier than X.Y.Z by dpkg, apt, aptitude etc.
<ambro718> maxb: thanks
#launchpad 2012-07-08
<larsduesing> I think there is a bug in launchpad: If you look at the SRU-Queue and the Revision before the SRU is a security-update, the diff in the SRU-Queue is for both the security-update as well as the SRU...
<larsduesing> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1 (aiccu)
<larsduesing> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/109210156/aiccu_20070115-14.1ubuntu3_20070115-14.1ubuntu3.2.diff.gz
<larsduesing> it does a diff *ubuntu3 against *ubuntu3.2 (whilst there IS a *ubuntu3.1-Version out there)
<trijntje> Hi all, before I figured out how to properly use ppa's, I messed around a lot and deleted a bunch of ppa's. Is there a way to revive the default ppa ~user/+archive/ppa after it has been deleted?
#launchpad 2013-07-01
<ScottK> Does wgrant being around mean there's also a LOSA to kill off https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/4:2.1.3-2ubuntu1/+build/4757534 ?
<swoodruff> anyone around who has privs to assist with a launchpad issue?
<czajkowski> swoodruff: nobody realy around, whats the issue and see if I can point your in the right direction
<cjwatson> Launchpad has a *lot* of different privilege levels :)
<swoodruff> I have a mail forwarding service service as an Ubuntu Member via my Launchpad profile...
<swoodruff> I know in the past when you change your contact address in Launchpad, it will take something like 24 hours to update your new address in service
<swoodruff> I had recently changed my contact address, but after waiting a few days, trying again, etc. it's still not using the new address
<czajkowski> swoodruff: best bet is to file an answer as it will need someone to check the logs
<swoodruff> czajkowski: right. heading to bed here shortly, that would probably work out better ;)
<maxb> I'm not sure that's even strictly speaking a feature of Launchpad?
<maxb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<maxb> swoodruff: ^
<cjwatson> Right, this is a separate thing that Canonical IS run, although ops should be able to answer it anyway
<cjwatson> But filing an RT ticket as suggested in that wiki page is probably better
<swoodruff> maxb: yeah, the way they word that there is it may be a service which just parses data from LP, but maybe not handled by the LP UbuntuMember group or any LP backends
<cjwatson> It's indeed not handled directly by LP
<psusi> this idiot keeps sending linkin requests to a bug, can someone clean it up and maybe ban him?  for that matter, how about blacklisting linkedin's mail server?  bug #986632
<ubot5> bug 986632 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade from 9.10 over 11.10 to 12.04 - grub failed to install" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986632
#launchpad 2013-07-02
<achernya> Hi, is there anyone around that can poke launchpad into rescanning the distribution ftp site for hesiod? The timestamps on the packages there were incorrect, and launchpad things 3.2.0 is newer than 3.2.1; that's since been fixed on FTP
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> I've a problem with my packaging recipe
<PaoloRotolo> https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/+recipe/numix-icon-theme-daily
<PaoloRotolo> It worked fine until yesterday night
<PaoloRotolo> Then I've got a "Failed to upload" message.
<StevenK> PaoloRotolo: You do not include the revno of the packaging branch, so if you change it but not the mainstream branch, it will conflict.
<PaoloRotolo> StevenK,thanks! I've two branch: one for packaging and one for the sources: https://code.launchpad.net/numix-icon-theme  Why it worked fine until yesterday? I didn't make any change in the packaging branch
<PaoloRotolo> [sorry for my bad English, I'm italian]
<StevenK> Oh, it's the date
<StevenK> If you manage to get two builds on the same date, the second won't work
<PaoloRotolo> StevenK, yeah, but the packaging recipe build automatically daily, right?
<StevenK> PaoloRotolo: Yes, but it built 11 hours ago
<PaoloRotolo> StevenK, lol, I don't know why :D Launchpad should do this automatically daily
<PaoloRotolo> StevenK, So, is this a Launchpad bug?
<drt24> How do I import into launchpad's bzr a branch other than master of a git repository? The debian packaging lives on the debian branch of this particular git repository.
<cjwatson> drt24: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1000852 says to append ,branch=debian to the URL
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000852 in Launchpad itself "can't import a non-master git branch" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> (Although there's also a report there that that doesn't work in at least one case)
<drt24> cjwatson: thank you that appears to have worked :-)
<drt24> I have a project which has a source tree which contains the source for a package in a subdirectory, I want to build it with a launchpad recipe but that only seems to allow for debian/ in the top level directory... I have tried nest-part but this fails with a syntax error. LP1089581 is related
<iBelieve> I'd like to rename the URL for a project I just registered the other day, but I don't see a way to do it. What do I need to do?
<czajkowski> iBelieve: if you file an answer on LP
<czajkowski> it will get done for you
<iBelieve> czajkowski, Launchpad Itself?
<czajkowski> iBelieve: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<iBelieve> czajkowski, great, thank you!
<czajkowski> np
<thopiekar_> Error 503: Bad Gateway - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144003205/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> I'd be inclined to hit retry on that
#launchpad 2013-07-03
<ivaldi> hi - i would like to map a bug to a project with launchpadlib - is there a nice way to do this? (my current solution is something like this: bug.bug_tasks.entries[0]['bug_target_name'] - but i'm not sure if this is always work or is the right way to do this)
<wgrant> ivaldi: bug.bug_tasks[0].bug_target_name is the normal way to get a description of it
<wgrant> If you want the actual project (or distribution, or package) object, use bug.bug_tasks[0].target
<ivaldi> thx, wgrant
<ivaldi> another question: should i parse the mails LP sends or is there another way to get new events (MR, bugs,...)?
 * czajkowski peers at wgrant 
<dobey> ivaldi: there is no guaranteed way to be notified of new events, outside of receiving the e-mail (which you may or may not receive, as there is no guarantee that e-mail will make it to the recipient, only that it was sent)
<ivaldi> hm.. okay, thank you
<saiarcot895> I was browsing through the Launchpad builds and saw that wani05 (armhf builder) seems to be stuck in setting up the chroot for 8 days.
<saiarcot895> Maybe that build needs to be stopped/restarted?
#launchpad 2013-07-04
<cheater__> hi
<cheater__> can someone help me figure out how to get this code? https://launchpad.net/mysql-utilities/+milestone/1.2.3
<cheater__> i'd like to install it in ubuntu - if there's a package - otherwise i can just use setup.py to install it
<cheater__> it's just the UI is really confusing, because it says 1.2.3 has been released, but it doesn't actually show you where.
<cheater__> any help would be appreciated.
<geser> cheater__: try "bzr branch lp:mysql-utilities -r tag:release-1.2.3"
<pipedream> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mysql-utilities&searchon=names
<Wheelman> what does launchpad do as a software?
#launchpad 2013-07-05
<trvrnrth> hi, any chance I could get an ETA on a PPA quota increase?
<czajkowski> trvrnrth: have you filed an answer/question for it ?
<trvrnrth> yep, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/231882
<czajkowski> I'm sure wgrant and StevenK will get to it, it's  less than a day old :)
<czajkowski> there are only two people working on LP :)
<trvrnrth> right-ho, just wanting to plan out my day
<trvrnrth> just to check as this is a private ppa, that is still the right place to post the question?
<czajkowski> trvrnrth: yes it is. but the two that work on LP are also based in AU so it's EOD for them
<trvrnrth> ok, thanks
<wgrant> trvrnrth: Done
<trvrnrth> awesome. thanks very much :)
<tunnelshade> Hey guys
<tunnelshade> Need some help regarding packaging
<czajkowski> tunnelshade: this isn't a packaging channel really you might find more help at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/communication.html
<tunnelshade> Thanks, I already went through those stuff
<adam_g> is there a way to set the commit message of a bzr branch prior to filing the merge proposal?
<tsimpson> adam_g: you should ask in #bzr
<tsimpson> I think
<adam_g> tsimpson, i guess im not sure if commit messages are a feature of bzr or lp.
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure it comes from bzr
<tsimpson> at least that's been what I've seen
<dobey> adam_g: the "Commit message" on the merge proposal is separate from the commig messages you made to create your branch that is being proposed. It's what the commit message should be for when it is merged into the target. Sometimes these should be the same (proposed branch with a single commit that won't be changed), but typically they are not the same. You'll have to set the commit message on the merge proposal by hand after prop
<dobey> adam_g: but if the project you're submitting to requires it, then it has to be set on the web page directly
<dobey> unless you're using bzr lp-propose to create the proposal, in which case you can use the -m,--message option to that command, to set it
<saiarcot895> Is there a place to report problems with a builder?
<czajkowski> saiarcot895: here relly but it;s the weekend so no cover
<czajkowski> saiarcot895: what's up ?
<saiarcot895> czajkowski: chindi02 has something wrong in its .sbuildrc
<saiarcot895> czajkowski: causing builds to fail
<czajkowski> seems unusal but maybe someone will see it
<czajkowski> infinity: ^
<infinity> Means the guest has somehow exploded.  I'll take it out of rotation.
<czajkowski> infinity: thank you
<saiarcot895> infinity, czajkowski: thank you
<adam_g> dobey, thanks for the details
#launchpad 2013-07-06
<mibofra> hi guys
<mibofra> I've a problem while lp compile for me python-django
<mibofra> tar: recipe-{debupstream}-0~{revno}/.pc/psycopg2_creation.diff/django/db/backends/postgresql_psycopg2/creation.py: Cannot open: Permission denied
<mibofra> I think the file is generated into the lp build machine, so I can't fix it with a chmod +x
<mibofra> any suggestions?
<czajkowski> wgrant: StevenK so no limit on bug summary :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1198382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1198382 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Package: debootstrap Priority: extra Section: admin Installed-Size: 225 Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <email address hidden> Original-Maintainer: Debian Install System Team <email address hidden> Architecture: all Version: 1.0.40~precise1 Depends: wget Recommends: gnupg, ubuntu-keyring Filename: pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.40~precise1_all.deb Size: 35308 MD5sum: 4e00ed5f069aba860389f9167f2d5db4 SHA1:
<mibofra> ehi
<mibofra> guys
<mibofra> launchpad was compiling when:
<mibofra> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144316310/buildlog.txt.gz
<mibofra> 'raise errors.BzrCommandError(error_msg)'
<StevenK> mibofra: Yes, because your patches failed to apply.
<mibofra> StevenK, 1) I didn't write them, they're the original ones, so they're not mine
<StevenK> mibofra: The build doesn't know that, it just failed to apply them.
<mibofra> 2)in another build for another distrocode this patch is applied and another no
<mibofra> StevenK, but I wonder, how the maintainer of the package on the official ubuntu repository could build the package
<StevenK> This is a recipe build, which is building a source package from the branch, not actually compiling it.
<mibofra> so I've to put the the code on a ppa?
#launchpad 2013-07-07
<saiarcot895> There's a package in a PPA called my-weather-indicator that was built as a native package; shouldn't it be non-native?
<tsimpson> probably, but that's up to the packager
<pmjdebru1jn> hi folks
<pmjdebru1jn> I have an issue where upstream changed a release tarball (because of a release error)
<pmjdebru1jn> except that I already pushed the initial faulty tarball to my ppa
<pmjdebru1jn> now I can't upload the "correct" one
<pmjdebru1jn> would I need to do a repack reversioned tarball?
<pmjdebru1jn> deleted the "wrong" packages doesn't seem to allow the new tarball
<pmjdebru1jn> deleting*
<mapreri> pmjdebru1jn: afaik you have to upload the new one with a different version, since lp doesn't accept two source package with the same version (even if you delete one first, lp remember everything ;P)
<pmjdebru1jn> mapreri: sure, typically that makes sense
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm dealing with a misbehaving upstream :(
<pmjdebru1jn> so 0.19 is the current version, so I'd have do so 0.19repack1 or something like that
<pmjdebru1jn> do so/to do
 * pmjdebru1jn wonders if there's an official procedure for this
<pmjdebru1jn> +repack seems common
<mapreri> pmjdebru1jn: eheh, not all upstream are developer-friendly ;) I suggest you to upload an 0.19-1 or something like your idea
<mapreri> yeah. even +repack is ok, but I don't like to see it (personally opinion, of course). You are dealing with a ppa, so you can call your software version as you prefer
<pmjdebru1jn> I don't like it either :)
<pmjdebru1jn> this isn't about liking anything :)
<pmjdebru1jn> but
<pmjdebru1jn> my debian version is already higher
<pmjdebru1jn> and it won't accept
<pmjdebru1jn> so I guess the upstream tarball needs renaming
<pmjdebru1jn> well reversioning
<pmjdebru1jn> at least +repack0 seems common-ish
<pmjdebru1jn> so would be something like 0.19repack0-0ubuntu1pmjdebruijn1~precise :D
<mapreri> omg -.- the lp versiong is horrible sometimes
<mapreri> versioning*
<pmjdebru1jn> well partially it's forced
<pmjdebru1jn> so... :(
<mapreri> you right...
<pmjdebru1jn> I always add teh pmjdebruijn tag to make it easy to identify my packages
<pmjdebru1jn> so that's just a practical thing too
<pmjdebru1jn> and ~precise is required to have the same package for several dists
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow, it's workable nontheless
<pmjdebru1jn> it's least there's some logic to it
<pmjdebru1jn> anyhow, thanks
<mapreri> there is some logic, but the logic is for machines, not for humans ;)
<cjwatson> mapreri: eh, this isn't lp versioning, it's self-inflicted :P
#launchpad 2014-06-30
<Saviq> do you do anything more with spam bugs other than making them private and null-and-void?
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/null-and-void/+bug/1335790
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1335790 not found
<wgrant> Saviq: The user needs to be killed. I've done that one.
<wgrant> wait what
<Mantas-Baltix> hi all
<Mantas-Baltix> It seems there are some problems with package's sources imports from Debian - at http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/ same packages  (memtest86+, openscap, liferea, etc.) are on section  "currently running" for at least 7 hours :(
<Mantas-Baltix> And count of  "outstanding jobs" increases every 10 minutes...
<Mantas-Baltix> menesis: labas :)
#launchpad 2014-07-01
<sil2100> Hello o/
<sil2100> I would like to perform a search for bugs throught the Launchpad API's searchTasks GET method, but I would like to perform the search over all launchpad bugs
<sil2100> ubuntu?ws.op=searchTasks seems to look only for bugs assigned to ubuntu
<sil2100> Is there a way to perform the search for the whole launchpad bug database?
<dobey> i am not sure there is. "bugs" doesn't list searchTasks as a method in the api doc, iirc
<sil2100> That would be very sad indeed
<geser> it would be interesting to know if such a search across all projects would work without causing timeouts
<sil2100> Launchpad itself performs such searches, so I didn't think it would cause any problems through the API
<smoser> hi. i'm pretty sure there is a way to expliciltly not stack a branch. is that right?
<smoser> ie, i want one thing to be:
<smoser>  lp:~virtual-maasers/modev
<smoser> and
<smoser>  lp:~virtual-maasers/modev-bin
<smoser> er...
<smoser>  lp:~virtual-maasers/modev/trunk
<smoser> and
<smoser>  lp:~virtual-maasers/modev/modev-bin
<smoser> and explicitly not stack those
<smoser> think i found it. https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/59490 and that seems to be right
<dobey> sil2100: well i don't think the launchpad global search is doing the same thing as searchTasks() does
<sil2100> I guess so, just saying that it's possible to perform a global search and I would like to do the same through API
<dobey> sil2100: i think it's doing a general site search through some index; as you get results for people, archives, bugs, blueprints, questions, etc…
<dobey> oh, i guess there is a search all bugs on bugs.launchpad.net though
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> no idea then :-/
<helmut> hi. I am about to break launchpad by changing the syntax of Build-Depends in backwards-incompatible ways and would like to avoid breaking the main launchpad instance.
<helmut> wgrant: vorlon told me to contact you about this.
<helmut> the backwards incompatible change I am talking about is described at https://wiki.debian.org/BuildProfileSpec
<helmut> judging from lib/lp/archiveuploader/dscfile.py you will have to update python-apt to either versions from jessie or apply the patches at https://lists.debian.org/deity/2014/04/msg00142.html
<helmut> apart from that I do not see any obvious places where lp breaks, but I may be wrong.
#launchpad 2014-07-02
<wgrant> helmut: Thanks for poking us about that. Do you have a timeline for those packages starting to land in sid?
<DalekSec> (Instrusted to try asking here.) So why is it when I use bzr lp-propose (with or without target branch), it seemingly randomly targets whatever it wants, not what I specify?  Most recently, I targetted nothing and it errord out, I targetted branch/utopic and it tried to submit to branch/trusty.
<wgrant> DalekSec: How are you invoking it?
<DalekSec> bzr lp-propose  or  bzr lp-propose lp:~xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.utopic   or   bzr lp-propose bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.utopic/
<DalekSec> Also tried putting in some "saved" location in .bzr/branch/branch.conf
<wgrant> DalekSec: It's working fine for me. Which version of bzr are you using?
<wgrant> ubuntu-seeds has no development focus, so there will be no default.
<DalekSec> Installed: 2.6.0+bzr6593-1ubuntu1.1
<DalekSec> It'd be a great tool, but it works about 30% of the time.:/
<DalekSec> But yeah, happens on many different repos, that's just the latest. :/
<wgrant> DalekSec: It's a bug in bzr. It tries to turn the given submit branch URL into a Launchpad API URL using lp_api.LaunchpadBranch.from_bzr, which calls candidate_urls, which looks up the branch's parent branch.
<wgrant> I'm not sure why it doesn't use bzr_branch.base
<wgrant> But I'd be filing a bug against bzr.
<DalekSec> I would if I knew what was going on more than bzr being bzr..  I'll use that info and see if I can find any reported bug.
<DalekSec> Hrm, perhaps 1078211.
<wgrant> Yup, that looks like it.
<DalekSec> wgrant: As always, thanks for your help.  Do you ever stop looking here? :P
<wgrant> Sometimes for almost eight hours a day!
<DalekSec> \o/
<DalekSec> Welp, have a good night.
<wgrant> Night.
<helmut> wgrant: we are in the process of updating the tools and updating the infrastructure. the next steps (hopefully) are uploading to wheezy-backports, updating ftp-master's installation and then uploading to experimental. I think sid should be safe for a month at least.
<wgrant> helmut: Thanks. experimental's interesting for us too. I can easily formulate some example packages to test, but are there some existing samples?
<helmut> wgrant: there are quite a few patches in the debian bts. most of them are in bug reports blocked by #744246
<helmut> (that's a debian number)
<wgrant> helmut: Thanks.
<helmut> wgrant: one thing I'd like to see become common is Build-Depends: myownbinarypackage <profile.cross>
<helmut> wgrant: that's a good test-case, because it uses a profile in a positive way, so you need to ignore this build-dependency unless the cross profile is activated.
<helmut> wgrant: cjwatson pointed out to me that lp:launchpad-buildd and sbuild likely need changes. I didn't check the former, but patches for the latter can be found at http://bugs.debian.org/731798
<ubot5> Debian bug 731798 in sbuild "sbuild: please add build profile support" [Normal,Open]
<helmut> since debian traditionally uses a different sbuild package from the one in sid, this bug may stay open even after using build profiles.
<wgrant> helmut: Our sbuild is currently a fork of DSA sbuild from ~2004, so sadly the patches won't be terribly useful. Until we upgrade to something more modern, I intend to do the minimum and just drop any dep that is restricted and doesn't have at least one negative term.
<wgrant> That is the minimum, isn't it?
<helmut> yes, that is perfectly ok and is what we are proposing the the wheezy-backports, see https://lists.debian.org/deity/2014/04/msg00142.html
<helmut> there you can see example patches for dpkg and apt that support just the syntax without actually supporting profiles
<helmut> and there is not much more to do anyway unless you actually want to use build profiles.
<helmut> so just supporting the syntax may get you a long way.
<helmut> the main use case currently is for cross-compilation and bootstrapping, where knowing what dependencies can be dropped in staged builds is cruicial.
<wgrant> Yeah, exactly. We don't do early bootstrapping directly in Launchpad. We use a modern distro sbuild for that.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<helmut> if you have any other questions at a later time or need patch review, just ask. you'll reach those driving build profiles in oftc #debian-bootstrap
<helmut> should I stumble accross more infrastructure pieces in Debian that likely have a match in launchpad, I shall notify you.
<wgrant> helmut: Great. IRC or wgrant@ubuntu.com works, but I can't think of much else. I'll test it all out next week.
<helmut> I see that launchpad will be faster in supporting build profiles than Debian will be.
<wgrant> I'm hoping to avoid the unpleasantness back in 2010 of having to quickly implement 3.0 (quilt) just after it started landing it sid.
<helmut> I guess that is why vorlon asked me to poke you.
<helmut> wgrant: my plan is to use doxygen as a test package in experimental first and only if nothing breaks upload to sid.
<wgrant> Sounds good.
<wgrant> I hate the mess of loops around doxygen :)
<helmut> in what ways did it cause grief to you?
<wgrant> Oh, just the doxygen -> graphviz -> THE ENTIRE WORLD dep chain makes arch bootstraps annoying.
<helmut> the profile stuff will not get around that issue
<helmut> it only removes the qt dependency
<wgrant> Ahh
<helmut> on the bright side, bootstrapping is already in way better shape than it was recently (at least in sid) due to the amount of patches applied.
<helmut> my personal interest resides mostly in https://wiki.debian.org/HelmutGrohne/rebootstrap </advertisement>
#launchpad 2014-07-03
<sithlord48> can anyone help me with my error when importing from github?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/179187869/sithlord48-q-gears-trunk.log
<wgrant> sithlord48: There's a file somewhere in that repository's history that has a non-UTF-8 name. bzr-git requires that filenames be valid UTF-8.
<wgrant> The only way to work around that would be to rewrite that repository's history.
<sithlord48> wgrant:  anyidea how to do that ?
<wgrant> sithlord48: You probably don't want to do that. It changes all commit hashes since the point at which the file was introduced, like a very, very invasive rebase.
<sithlord48> wgrant:  is there another way to import then?
<wgrant> sithlord48: No, there is no workaround besides rewriting the original repository or continuously maintaining a second repository that's a rewritten version of the original.
<sithlord48> wgrant:  thats the thing the github was made because the main repo is using a VCS not supported by launchpads import system .
<wgrant> sithlord48: Ah, I see, it might not be completely out of the question to rewrite the git repository, then. What's the original VCS?
<wgrant> Mercurial?
<sithlord48> mercurial
<sithlord48> so we made a github clone and i forked it and made a special branch to import from.
<wgrant> I'm not sure which tools exist for converting hg to git nowadays, but if you can find some way to either have it rewrite the filenames, or cope with adding commits on top of a slightly rewritten git repository, that will work.
<sithlord48> how can i tell where the offending file or history entry is ?
 * wgrant finds out.
<TheCodeAssassin> hi all, i removed a package from my PPA but i still get the rejected message saying that the content already exists
<TheCodeAssassin> help says download a prestine tarball, but i removed the package from the PPA
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: You can still find the old tarball if you search for superseded packages
<TheCodeAssassin> where can i do this search?
<TheCodeAssassin> oh found it
<TheCodeAssassin> but cannot find it
<TheCodeAssassin> hehe got it, sorry i should look further then my nose
<TheCodeAssassin> thanks wgrant
<TheCodeAssassin> wgrant, it keeps rejecting it
<TheCodeAssassin> i downloaded the original files but keeps on rejecting
<mapreri> TheCodeAssassin: you can't upload the package with the same version again. I bet you are trying to re-upload an already uploaded and accepted package (even if you deleted it)
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: What is the exact text of the error message?
<TheCodeAssassin> wgrant, http://tca0.nl/AFd
<TheCodeAssassin> Well basically, the build has failed
<TheCodeAssassin> so i fixed it, and now i want to eupload the package
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: You need to increment the version number. You can't upload the same version twice with different contents; that doesn't really make sense.
<TheCodeAssassin> ahh
<TheCodeAssassin> and delete the old package i presume ?
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: The old package will automatically be superseded and removed when a newer version appears.
<TheCodeAssassin> well i learned something today, thank you so much guys
<wgrant> :)
<barby> hello
<barby> i've a problemwith a launchpad
<barby> i've a problem with a launchpad
<barby> does anyone can help me?
<barby> # add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<barby> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:pipelight/stable'.
<barby> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<barby> but it's correct!!
<wgrant> barby: It's working for me. Are you behind a restrictive firewall?
<barby> it's possible... i'm at office
<barby> how i can do???
<barby> :(
<wgrant> barby: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53146/how-do-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work-through-a-proxy
<TheCodeAssassin> wgrant,  lol still getting the rejected messages now
<TheCodeAssassin> i used the old tarfile but that one was invalid (forgot about that little detail)
<TheCodeAssassin> i need to use the new tarfile but the queue system keeps rejecting it
<TheCodeAssassin> lvoely
<TheCodeAssassin> *lovely
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: Same thing applies: new content == new version
<TheCodeAssassin> i bumped the version...
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: The orig.tar.gz has its own version. You need to change that as well if you need to change its contents.
<wgrant> The orig.tar.gz version is the part before the - in the version in debian/changelog, and must match the version in the filename of the orig.tar.gz.
<TheCodeAssassin> yeah, having a problem with that
<TheCodeAssassin> because it has to be the same version of the software
<TheCodeAssassin> the software version is 1.3.2
<TheCodeAssassin> and we want to keep that 1.3.2
<TheCodeAssassin> the source/format file is 3.0 (quilt)
<TheCodeAssassin> and it's ignoring the rest of the filename
<TheCodeAssassin> it's just taking the x.x.x
<TheCodeAssassin> sadly
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<wgrant> "The format is: [epoch:]upstream_version[-debian_revision] "
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: The orig.tar.gz is the upstream tarball, so it has the upstream version -- it doesn't include anything after the hyphen.
<wgrant> So you need to change the bit before the hyphen (eg. 1.3.2+repack1-0ppa1 instead of 1.3.2-0ppa1)
<wgrant> TheCodeAssassin: However, how did you end up with a broken tarball in the first place?
<wgrant> The orig.tar.gz should be exactly that -- the original tarball as released by the upstream developer.
<TheCodeAssassin> probably that will work
<TheCodeAssassin> well the i forgot a line in depend
<TheCodeAssassin> wgrant, the build fails because a library is not installed
<TheCodeAssassin> i added it to depends, but its not installing
<TheCodeAssassin> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${php:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, libpcre3-dev
<TheCodeAssassin> i need libprce3-dev
<dobey> Depends is for binary package dependencies, Build-Depends for the Source: determines what gets installed for the build
<TheCodeAssassin> i'm such an idiot
<TheCodeAssassin> unknown information field 'Build-Depends'
<TheCodeAssassin> never mind, i put it into the wrong place
<mcpierce> Hi, all. Is it possible for a Launchpad PPA to be owned by a project, or are they only ownable by individual users?
<geser> mcpierce: if I'm not mistaken, teams can have PPAs too
<mcpierce> geser: kk, thanks
<dobey> yes, PPAs are owned by a person or team
<kalib> Why? why launchpad hates me so much? Every two minutes I receive a timeout error. :/
<cjohnston> kalib: it isn't just you
<kalib> :/
<kalib> every single day is the same thing.. Does their staff know about it?
<kalib> probably yes, I know. :/
<cjohnston> Yes
<dobey> every occurance of a timeout generates an error report on the server, yes
<dobey> at least seeing timeouts means launchpad is popular ;)
<kalib> also means they should carry more about it's servers. :/
<kalib> It's a "simple" (meaning a clean without many images, animations, etc).
<dobey> the timeout isn't the page content itself being too much for your browser
<kalib> I know, it means that the server couldn't reply.
<dobey> timeouts that occur on launchpad are usually due to the db taking too long to give the data for building the page
<kalib> that's why I think they should look at it.
<kalib> better servers (better disks/storage), etc.
<dobey> feel free to open a bug report
<kalib> anyone, I'll keep trying to press Ctrl + r.
<kalib> *anyway
<kalib> thanks. ;]
<cjohnston> we are taking time to try to improve things as best we can including code rewrites and bringing on new hardware
<kalib> that's good news. :D
<dobey> also feel free to submit merge proposals to launchpad's code to fix possible performance issues if you find any. it /is/ open source :)
<cjohnston> what dobey said.. we would love help!
<dobey> or buy a commercial support contract :)
<kalib> dobey, about submitting code, I really don't think it's a code problem.
<cjohnston> kalib: alot of improvement could be done to the code
<kalib> sure, always.. but I'm not sure about this specific situation.. I believe is more for a hardware issue.
<kalib> but thanks for your attention cjohnston and dobey ;]
<dobey> kalib: timeouts can be a result of many things, and it is probably not likely a hardware issue
<dobey> you don't even know what hardware it's running on :)
<kalib> true, I don't.
<kalib> ok, ok. got your point. "Shut up kalib, you know nothing about what's goin on". :p
<kalib> kidding... anyway, thanks for your attention. ;]
<kalib> I'll now continue my current translation.
#launchpad 2014-07-04
<dpm> hi wgrant, I've got an issue building packages on a silo PPA, whereby dh-exec variables are not being expanded during build. The effect is that I end up with a package that contains a path like /usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}. The packages build fine on my personal PPA, though. Any ideas what it could be? Is it because the PPAs are different (i.e. my PPA is a qemu-based one)?
<dpm> Here't the build that has this issue: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013/+build/6153400
<dpm> and here's the build that works as expected: https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ppa/+build/6151901
<dpm> account-plugin-evernote is the package where I noticed this
<wgrant> dpm: Those two source packages are not the same. I suspect the problem is in a difference between them.
<wgrant> Have you tried building them both locally?
<wgrant> -    "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev2",
<wgrant> +    "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2",
<wgrant> Suspicious!
<dpm> wgrant, that's weird, that line should not be different, but it shouldn't affect the build. Here's the only difference afaik: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-plugin-evernote-upload/+merge/225581
<dpm> I've built the one that works locally, let me try to build the one that's got the issue
<wgrant> dpm: Test builds of both confirm my theory that it's not a build environment bug. Built on just the primary archive, in identical sbuild chroots locally, one expands and one does not.
<wgrant> Some difference in the source package causes it.
<dpm> wgrant, ok, thanks for the help and for testing it. I've no idea why the source packages are different and which difference causes the non-expansion, so I'll continue investigating
<dpm> oh, it's because the .install file is not executable in the non-expanding source package :/
<dpm> I wonder what creates the .diff.gz file, it seems the +x flag is lost there
<StevenK> dpm: dpkg-buildpackage
<StevenK> dpm: If you want the +x preserved, consider switching to source format 3.0
<dpm> thanks StevenK. Oh, would that fix the issue, then? (there is no particular reason why we're using source format 1.0, so happy to switch to 3.0)
<StevenK> dpm: Because source format 3.0 generates a diff.tar.gz, not a diff.gz
<dpm> StevenK, any other caveats to bear in mind when switching to 3.0, or shall I just update debian/source from 1.0 to 3.0?
<StevenK> dpm: https://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<dpm> thanks StevenK!
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ping
<shadeslayer> I'm slightly concerned about " kfilemetadata_4.13.0-0ubuntu1build1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1build1 <= 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu1"
<shadeslayer> I didn't upload this
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Missing epoch
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that's all fine, but I didn't upload it
<shadeslayer> My *guess* is that Robert Ancell wanted to rebuild it against new libav
<shadeslayer> just not sure why I got an email
<ScottK> That is a bit strange.
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: You're in the Maintainer field.
<shadeslayer> ah, hm, you mean Uploaders?
<cjwatson> No, I meant what I said :)
<cjwatson> Version: 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> Maintainer: Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>
<cjwatson> Newer versions have you in Uploaders instead, yes
<shadeslayer> ah, so it keeps track of old versions too?
<cjwatson> Look at the uploaded version
<shadeslayer> ahhhhhh
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: thanks, makes sense now
<cjwatson> 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1build1 was I'm sure a no-change rebuild of 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1, which had you in Maintainer
<shadeslayer> yep
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> is there a way to download and archive of a code branch from launchpad without having a member create one to provide it as a download on launchpad?
<Forage> like you can on github e.g.
<Forage> and to prevent having to retrieve it with bzr
<Forage> never mind, it was hidden in the page of a specific revision
#launchpad 2015-06-29
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> (bazaar.launchpad.net memory upgrade completed successfully)
<cjwatson> 6GB -> 16GB
<cjwatson> well, the codebrowse frontend, which is the thing that keeps OOMing ...
<daker> hi guys, i do have a wired thing with LP
<daker> i want to login, LP redirects me to login.lp.n
<daker> i fil my credentials then LP tells me to type the verification code
<daker> i mean the 2-factor authentication but i don't have any 2f device added
<wgrant> daker: #canonical-sysadmin can help you with that Ubuntu One login issue.
<daker> wgrant: ok thank you
<wgrant> daker: A setting was changed recently which means 2FA is always requested for launchpad.net if you have a device activated.
<daker> wgrant: no i don't have any device added
<wgrant> daker: You're in https://launchpad.net/~sso-2f-testers
<daker> ah i see
<wgrant> So you have done 2FA in the past.
<wgrant> I suspect that you just disabled the "always ask me for 2FA" setting.
<daker> no i wasn't able to added my device
<daker> add*
<wgrant> Anyway, #canonical-sysadmin can sort it out.
<daker> wgrant: ok thanks!
<bdmurray> Is the 1.0 version of the Launchpad API EoL? https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html
<bdmurray> "It was introduced in March 2010, and its end-of-life date is April 2015"
<wgrant> bdmurray: Launchpad's concept of API versioning is silly and untenable. We should probably remove that text.
<bdmurray> wgrant: Okay, I was wondering because I just ran across a comment in software-properties about it being EoL in 2015.
<wgrant> bdmurray: That was the original plan, but the plan was predicated on it being reasonable to guarantee stability of 1.0 and issue new versions afterwards.
<wgrant> bdmurray: In practice, parts of 1.0 that few people care about have evolved as necessary, so there's no reason to kill it now.
#launchpad 2015-06-30
<Robe> is there an easy/automated way to trigger cross-release builds of already existing packages in ubuntu?
<Robe> for example I would need an utopic version of libcurl3 built for trusty
<dobey> the "copy packages" feature in launchpad?
<Robe> not sure if I can copy arbitrary packages from universe/multiverse
<cjwatson> You can.
<cjwatson> It's possible from the web UI, but kind of hidden and awkward; but you can use copy-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages, search for the package you want to copy, wade through list of PPAs you have upload access to ... personally I'd rather the command-line client any day)
<cjwatson> Also backportpackage is a somewhat more specialised tool that may be more appropriate, especially if you want builds for more than one series
<cjwatson> It's in the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<Robe> backportpackage would allow me to simultaneously copy/build the package for multiple target releases?
<cjwatson> It can deal with rebuilding the package with a different version
<Robe> gotcha
<cjwatson> Which you need if you're going to build it for more than one release
<Robe> currently bitten by http://curl.haxx.se/mail/lib-2015-03/0111.html which seems to be unadressed in trusty libcurl3
<bdmurray> cjwatson: is there a list of valid characters that would appear in a Launchpad username and PPA?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Both of those are valid_name, which is re.compile(r"^[a-z0-9][a-z0-9\+\.\-]+$")
<bdmurray> cjwatson: got it, thanks!
<Robe> cjwatson: thanks, awkward is a fitting description :D
<cjwatson> +copy-packages is OK for copies between PPAs, but for copies from the primary archive it would really want a rather different design.  Which is pretty much why that page isn't linked from anywhere.
<Robe> hope I haven't broken anything
<Robe> gah, google redirector broken again
<cjwatson> Did you use backportpackage?
<Robe> nah, +copy-packages
<Robe> just to see if it works
<cjwatson> Well, I hope you listened to my caveats :)
<Robe> absolutely
<Robe> launchpad.net down?
<cjwatson> Works from here
<Robe> hrm, cdn/proxy then
<Robe> what's the way to go install the archive tools?
<Robe> just clone the bzr repo?
<Robe> +to
<cjwatson> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> But like I say, I think you actually want backportpackage for this
<cjwatson> Which is in "apt install ubuntu-dev-tools"
<Robe> ok
<Robe> can you tell me what caused https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210358718/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.curl_7.37.1-1ubuntu3.4_BUILDING.txt.gz to fail?
<Robe> seems like it wanted to pull in the librtmp-dev version it was built against in utopic
<Robe> despite it being unversioned in the build dependencies
<Robe> (debian/control)
<dobey> that doesn't look unversioned to me
<dobey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/curl/utopic-security/view/head:/debian/control
<cjwatson> Yeah, that stuff is taken exclusively from debian/control
<Robe> GAH
<Robe> never mind, had the trusty changes.gz unpacked
<Robe> sorry
<cjwatson> (Well, actually from the .dsc, but that's built from debian/control)
<Robe> does ubuntu-branches offer a code viewer for all packages of all releases?
<cjwatson> Robe: Only when it works, which a lot of the time it doesn't.
<Robe> cjwatson: haha, fair enough :)
<Robe> thanks for your time
<cjwatson> Ultimately the plan is to bring up a similar thing in git which is very likely to be more reliable, but that doesn't exist yet.
<Robe> *nods*
<Robe> with debian I usually click through from tracker.d.o to the respective vcs repo when there's a hint
<Robe> was just wondering if there's something similar for ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> Is there a known issue with launchpad? I tried to file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+filebug, and I've just got the "Uh oh! Something has gone wrong..." page
<chrisccoulson> (browsing through bugs before this kept timing out too)
<teward> popped up immediately for me...
<chrisccoulson> It seems intermittent for me. I've just tried to resubmit my bug, and it worked
<bdmurray> I'm getting a 503 error with bazaar.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> Robe: Yeah, I'd very much like to have that more consistently, but we're a ways off (ironically)
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson,bdmurray: I believe there've been some intra-DC networking problems ...
<cjwatson> Prevailing theory seems to be that it's fallout from initial sync of a new cdimage.u.c frontend
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks
#launchpad 2015-07-01
<kashyap> Hi folks, the last update for launchpadlib on PyPI is from 2012 - https://pypi.python.org/pypi/launchpadlib/1.10.2
<kashyap> Is it maintained elsewhere? Or is the above info is the latest?
 * kashyap looks up meanwhile
<wgrant> kashyap: The only changes since then are a partial Python 3 port.
<wgrant> kashyap: The client loads the webservice definition from the server, so it rarely needs changing.
<kashyap> wgrant: A new relaese will be made then?
<wgrant> kashyap: When the Python 3 port is stable, yep.
<kashyap> wgrant: Okay, thank you. Was just getting started with 'lptools' to script a bit of OpenStack bugs related stuff.
#launchpad 2015-07-02
<mapreri> umh https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210522263/buildlog.txt.gz
<mapreri> dears, might i kindly suggest to handle more gracefully those cases? e.g. catch them and reschedule the build some minutes later?
<dpm> hi cjwatson, do you happen to know if translation imports for wily have started?
<dobey> mapreri: i don't think auto-rescheduling would work in that case, because if the server is down, the script doing the re-scheduling can't know when it will be fixed exactly
<mapreri> dobey: it's launchpad, not a random service ran by a random person. I'd just retry it after 5 mins, then again after 5 mins, and then maybe fail
<mapreri> ok, it's not supposed to be some HA service, but still
<dobey> mapreri: i think a better solution would be to have monitoring, so that builds are just delayed if all the required services aren't up at the moment; rather than doing retrys which will lead to eventual failure anyway
<mapreri> dobey: that would be great, though way harder to implement in my eyes
<dobey> i don't know the code and what monitoring already exists on the ops side of things
<cjwatson> dpm: Hm, I don't think that's been done, would have to check
<dpm> cjwatson, <wgrant> dpm, pitti, seb128: wily translations aren't copied yet. I can arrange that tomorrow.
<dpm> wgrant just looked at it on #ubuntu-devel
<dpm> thanks everyone
<cjwatson> Yeah, I just saw that.  That's what you get for asking in multiple places ;-)
<somebody> Good night. I can no longer access my Launchpad account after I deleted my Ubuntu One account. Can I reclaim use of it after registering another one at Ubuntu One with the same email address?
#launchpad 2015-07-03
<ari-tczew> is there any trouble with timeout to launchpad?
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: Nothing systemic as far as I know.  Do you have an OOPS ID?
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: no, because there is no possible connection to launchpad's sites. trying for example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ust/2.6.2-1ubuntu1
<ari-tczew> however, doing a ping from command does "see" launchpad servers
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: That works fine for me with no obvious delay
<cjwatson> If there were an actual timeout on our end on that page you'd get an OOPS
<cjwatson> I'd suspect a problem somewhere on the network route, perhaps something affecting only larger packets or only TCP or something
<cjwatson> You could try a TCP-based traceroute as the next step
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: it works already, thanks
<cjwatson> OK, cool
#launchpad 2015-07-04
<lfaraone> just to double-check, is isd-support at canonical the right address to direct emails about possible security vulnerabilities in Launchpad services?
<lifeless> lfaraone: no, isd doesn't maintain launchpad
<lifeless> lfaraone: isd maintains canonical-identity-provider, aka login.ubuntu.com and login.launchpad.net
<lifeless> lfaraone: for Launchpad, file a security bug on Launchpad itself.
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: the problem with timeout to launchpad servers came back, but I fixed it by flushing DNS cache.
<ari-tczew> It was not possible also to use locally scripts like requestsync etc.
<Pali> hello, I have problem with launchpad recipe, can you help me?
<Pali> at the end of creating source package on launchpad from recipe it show me this error message: E: Unable to find a source package for
<Pali> https://code.launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/test/+recipebuild/949586
<cjwatson> Pali: Hm, I think that's my bug, give me a few minutes to investigate
<Pali> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> Pali: Fixed for the next rollout, which should be sometime in the next week I hope; sorry about that.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-launchpad-branches/launchpad-buildd/trunk/revision/157
<Pali> cjwatson: ok, so I just need to wait one week and test if again?
<cjwatson> Pali: I'll try to remember to let you know when it's rolled out, if you stay in this channel
<Pali> ok
<cjwatson> Pali: Or you can check to see whether the Version field at the right of (say) https://launchpad.net/builders/lgw01-02 says 131 or higher
<cjwatson> It's 130 today
<Pali> ok, I see 130
<cjwatson> Once it says 131, we've rolled out the fix
<robjloranger> quick question, in launchpad how can I add wily to the list of affected releases for a bug? as seen in this bug 1359689
<ubot5> bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<mapreri> robfrawley: the affected releases are tracked through tags. the ones you see in that bugs are tasks (i think that their name) and indicate the progress made for each release in fixing that bug. only member of ~ubuntu-bugcontrol can add them
<mapreri> oh, that's another person and hte OP already quit. bad me
#launchpad 2016-07-04
<morphis> cjwatson: was this proxy for snap builds on launchpad to access servers outside of launchpad disabled again? My builds are failing because of launchpad not being able to contact git.code.sf.net
<cjwatson> morphis: No, it has not been disabled
<morphis> cjwatson: then there is something wrong: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/270832182/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_i386_tpm_BUILDING.txt.gz
<morphis> ah could be again the problem that git:// isn't working
<cjwatson> morphis: You must use http or https, not git
<cjwatson> indeed
<morphis> I see
<cjwatson> I would not be opposed to somebody figuring out how to configure core.gitProxy so that it'd tunnel git:// requests over an HTTP proxy, but don't have time to work it out myself
<morphis> cjwatson: aye, thanks a lot!
#launchpad 2016-07-05
<qengho> Should one still be using Answers on Launchpad Itself to ask for config changes?
<wgrant> qengho: Config changes of anything in particular?
<qengho> wgrant: +dbgsym on a team ppa.  ~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<wgrant> qengho: You can do that yourself on +edit.
<qengho> Ooo!
<qengho> wgrant: You win one (1) Internet Hug.
<wgrant> Lovely.
<ftsamis`> Hey, is there any way to import and/or export translations to a git branch?
<cjwatson> ftsamis`: Not yet - it's one of the missing bits for full parity with bzr
<cjwatson> I'd love to finish that off, just haven't quite had time
<ftsamis`> cjwatson: Alright, would be awesome to have full support for git. Thanks for working on it!
<alkisg> So one idea would be to develop to git-branch-a, then mirror to bzr-branch-b, use that one to continuously import the translations to rosetta and export them back to it, and periodically manualy merge the changes from "b" back to "a"?
<alkisg> Or is another bzr branch needed as well, just for exporting the translations?
<vagrantc> is it feasible for the bzr-branch-b to be rebased every import?
<alai> hi can someone please help to see why i can't file a bug for nuage-vsd charm?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/nuage-vsd
<alai> it gives the error after I hit the 'submit bug' button
<alai> "nuage-vsd" does not exist in Juju Charms Collection. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<alai> select 'I don't know' does not work either
<dobey> There is no current release for this source package in Juju Charms Collection.
<cjwatson> You can only file bugs that way against charms that have had a branch linked as the official branch for a series
<cjwatson> So https://code.launchpad.net/charms/+source/nuage-vsd/+all-branches would have to have say lp:charms/trusty/nuage-vsd listed
<jhobbs> cjwatson: who can make that link?
<alai> so who can push the charm to lp:charms/trusty/nuage-vsd?
<alai> it is already reviewed by openstack team I believe
<cjwatson> jhobbs: members of ~charmers
<jhobbs> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> it's not about "pushing the charm to lp:charms/trusty/nuage-vsd", because it's not a separate push operation, BTW, it's just about nominating a branch as the trunk for that series
<alai> ok thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2016-07-07
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could it be that remote parts of snaps don't work on LP? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/271441376/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_qownnotes_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> dholbach: can you file a bug against launchpad-buildd about that please?
<cjwatson> I assumed snapcraft on its own would just work, but maybe we do need to run update first
<dholbach> cjwatson, thanks, will do
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1599786
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1599786 in launchpad-buildd "Run snapcraft update before attempting a snap build" [Undecided,New]
<PatrizioQON> Thank you dholbach and cjwatson!
<cjwatson> thank *you*, I had been naively assuming that snapcraft would work that out automatically without a separate step
<icey> is there a reasonably direct way of accessing all unit IPs of a service in amulet?
<icey> gah wrong channel, sorry
<kyrofa> cjwatson, what version of snapcraft is on the snap builders?
<mcphail> kyrofa: ta
<kyrofa> cjwatson, it seems to be 2.8.4, which is quite old
<kyrofa> Like... a month old
<kyrofa> mcphail, wait, which distro did you target? xenial?
<mcphail> kyrofa: yes
<kyrofa> Okay, just checking
<mcphail> kyrofa: should I try yakkety?
<kyrofa> mcphail, no, you did the right thing
<mcphail> kyrofa: actually, looking at your guide, I had set "pocket" to "release" rather than "updates". Has that broken anything?
<cjwatson> kyrofa: not a meaningful question - the builders install snapcraft from whatever suite you request
<cjwatson>  snapcraft | 2.8.4      | xenial/universe         | source, all
<cjwatson>  snapcraft | 2.12       | xenial-updates/universe | source, all
<cjwatson> ^- should explain what's going on here!
<kyrofa> mcphail, ah ha!
<kyrofa> Sorry for the noise cjwatson
<kyrofa> mcphail, yes, use updates
<cjwatson> updates is the default
 * mcphail should learn not to press buttons when he doesn't know what they do ;)
<kyrofa> mcphail, or accept defaults more readily ;)
<mcphail> Thanks all!
 * mcphail blushes and parts
#launchpad 2016-07-08
<est31> any ideas what's working wrongly here: https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds/+recipebuild/1176477
<est31> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/271635143/buildlog.txt.gz
<est31> buildlog says: "builddeps:minetest : Depends: libfreetype6-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<est31> its only failing on yakkety, therefore crossposting on #ubuntu+1
<est31> lazyPower, any ideas why this build fails: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/271635143/buildlog.txt.gz
<est31> it only fails on yakkety
<est31> https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdevs/+recipe/minetest-daily
<wgrant> est31: "but it is not going to be installed" means the dependencies are unresolveable for some reason -- often a conflict.
<wgrant> Try installing the build-deps in a yakkety chroot locally, and drill down with apt to see what the underlying error is.
<est31> how can I get such a chroot
<wgrant> est31: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild can be helpful. sbuild builds binary packages, but it uses schroot behind the scenes, which just provides a clean chroot.
<wgrant> est31: From a quick glance I suspect the problem is the libpng-dev vs libpng12-dev conflict (libfreetype6-dev depends on the former, and your package build-depends on libfreetype6-dev and the latter)
<wgrant> But I haven't actually tried it.
<est31> wgrant, tried your suggestion, it worked, thanks!
<est31> (replaced libpng-dev with libpng12-dev)
<maerciba5> hi
<maerciba5> anyone using birdfont here?
<maerciba5> or is there a channel for birdfont support?
<dobey> i'm guessing this is the wrong channel for whatever you're asking about
<maerciba5> it a launchpad project which is how i got here
<maerciba5> https://launchpad.net/birdfont
<dobey> this channel is about use of the launchpad.net website itself. projects hosted on it may have their own support channels
<maerciba5> right but i didnt find one separately for birdfont
<dobey> i guess you should contact the developers then, or whatever is said in the README or such of its source tree (assuming it has one)
<maerciba5> right , cheers
#launchpad 2016-07-09
<daker> hi guys, my branch is still processing for more than 3 hours https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/launchpad/fix.1600499
<daker> finally got an email it's OOPS-6492d260259fab67d4ab418b17b674a8
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6492d260259fab67d4ab418b17b674a8
#launchpad 2016-07-10
<cjwatson> daker: I've requested a rescan (http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/lp-rescan-branch, "lp-rescan-branch lp:~daker/launchpad/fix.1600499")
<cjwatson> if it takes longer than about six minutes to scan then the best remedy is usually to use that
<daker> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> it's very annoying and will be fixed when we manage to switch over to git, hopefully not *too* far off now.  sorry for the inconvenience
<zaki> hi
<zaki> need help with time zone setting.
#launchpad 2017-07-03
<mwhudson> cjwatson, wgrant: if the primary archive and the ppa have packages of the same version, packages in the ppa seem to get preferred
<mwhudson> cjwatson, wgrant: is this done via apt preferences or, to state my real question, how do i reproduce this in a local schroot?
<cjwatson> mwhudson: apt breaks ties by sources.list order
<cjwatson> mwhudson: so just put the PPA first in sources.list
<mwhudson> cjwatson: oh heh ok
<tjaalton> hi, some bugs get spam from a few users. what to do with those?
<tjaalton> id's j-a150678, pin8-h, giuse-obino
<cpaelzer> hi LP build recipes try to puzzle me, maybe someone here can help
<cpaelzer> recipe as in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt/+recipe/qemu-daily
<cpaelzer> but I can perfectly recreate locally with rm -rf qemu-workdir/*; git-build-recipe --allow-fallback-to-native qemu-daily/qemu.recipe qemu-workdir
<cpaelzer> what happens is this
<cpaelzer> the "packaging" repo has fixes e.g. in d/control now libseccomp-dev (>= 2.2.0)
<cpaelzer> that was 2.3 before
<cpaelzer> also if I clone the packaging repo into a new dir I see that it fetches master with the "libseccomp-dev (>= 2.2.0)"
<cpaelzer> but if running through git-build-recipe or on LP it always picks up old content from the packaging branch
<cpaelzer> which leads to dependency killing the build as in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/326205008/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.qemu_2%3A0~daily-201706300837-c5eb584~ubuntu16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cpaelzer> does anybody have an idea why/how the "old" content of debian/control could slip in here?
<cpaelzer> I see git-build-recipe calling git -C qemu-workdir/qemu merge --commit -m Merge master ...
<cpaelzer> and it is the right hash with the fixed content
<cpaelzer> but the result eventually is still having the old one
<geser> looks like something triggers the "debian/control" target in debian/rules to regenerate debian/control from debian/control-in and the later file still has the old dependency
<geser> "echo '# autogenerated file, please edit debian/control-in' > debian/control.tmp" (from the buildlog for the source package)
<geser> cpaelzer: ^^
<cpaelzer> I fount it
<cpaelzer> thanks geser
<cpaelzer> the worst is I know that it is generated, but I happen to forget once every 3 months :-/
<cpaelzer> hmm it seems currently all LP build recipies on artful fail for me with
<cpaelzer> E: The repository 'file:/home/buildd/work/apt ./ Release' is not signed.
<cpaelzer> Reading package lists...
<cpaelzer> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<cpaelzer> is that any sort of known current issue in artful?
<cpaelzer> while the issue is at the recipe building, not the follow on build of the binary package - I'll ask in ubuntu-devel to get a wider audience if one has seen the issue in general
<muktupavels> cpaelzer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1701826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701826 in launchpad-buildd "APT 1.5: E: The repository 'file:/home/buildd/work/apt ./ Release' is not signed. " [Critical,In progress]
<cpaelzer> thanks muktupavels - in ubunut-devel there is also some chat backlog to be found about it
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- could you review my MP for that, please?
<wgrant> ugh what
<wgrant> cjwatson: Remember that precise is still in ESM, though hopefully nobody's using git-buildrecipe with it.
<cjwatson> wgrant: precise supports [trusted=yes]
<cjwatson> I said that in my MP :)
<wgrant> cjwatson: ... indeed.
<wgrant> I misread that line as "trusty", I guess because it started with "trusted".
#launchpad 2017-07-04
<hggdh> FWIW -- spam on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1098910
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1055949 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1098910 Unity panel shadow appears as solid black bar on GLES/ARM (Pandaboard, Nexus 7)" [Medium,Won't fix]
<cjwatson> hggdh: cleaned, thanks; if you could use https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion next time, that would be good
<hggdh> cjwatson: will do
#launchpad 2017-07-05
<mitya57> Is the Debian importer stuck? It still hasn’t imported the workrave upload from two days ago.
<mitya57> According to jbicha on #ubuntu-devel, it also did not import gnome-settings-daemon 3.22.2-3.
<wgrant> mitya57: Yeah, we discovered a couple of ours ago that debmirror's failing for some reason. We're investigating.
<wgrant> mitya57: debmirror is fixed, so imports should be running as normal now. Expect packages to be available in 2-3 hours.
<mitya57> wgrant, great, thanks!
<nacc> cjwatson: maybe i'm missing it in the web service documentation, but given a branch_merge_proposal object, is the ID itself available? Or is it reasonable to use the last part of the web_link to extract it? Basically am working on `git ubuntu submit` that opens the merge proposal against the imported repository for review, but we might be in a detached head state and I'm trying to come up with a good
<nacc> naming scheme for the branch eventually (the resulting MP seems reasonable)
#launchpad 2017-07-06
<wgrant> nacc: The only way to get that is the last segment of the URL, unfortunately.
<wgrant> You should use petname :D
<nacc> wgrant: i just might :)
<nacc> wgrant: thanks!
<jochensp> Hi I tried to upload something to my ppa (https://launchpad.net/~v-launchpad-jochen-sprickerhof-de/+archive/ubuntu/pcl18) half an hour ago but it doesn't show up and there is no mail. Is the incoming queue visible somewhere?
<jochensp> never mind fixed it using dput instead of dput-ng
#launchpad 2017-07-07
<nacc> so I'm 99% sure this diff is very wrong: https://code.launchpad.net/~nacc/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+git/apache2/+merge/327021 ... I can clone those two repos down locally and diff the two refs and I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25040631/ . Is this an artifact of the object sharing?
<nacc> cjwatson: --^?
<cjwatson> Object sharing is an unlikely culprit
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah it wasn't immediately clear why that would be, but it's the only thing i can think of :)
<cjwatson> Exactly which diff syntax did you use?
<cjwatson> The merge diff is actually done by "try a merge and then see what the diff in the merged index is"
<nacc> cjwatson: locally? `git diff --stat pkg/debian/sid..nacc/lp1702582` where pkg is the ~usd-import-team remote and nacc is the ~nacc remote for the apache2 src packageds
<nacc> ah
<nacc> yeah we may be abusing the merge logical :)
<nacc> *logic
<nacc> cjwatson: it's odd, though, the act of this merge should be a FF
<cjwatson> Since the whole point of it is to try to preview what would happen if you merged it
<nacc> cjwatson: as debian/sid is an immediate ancestor of lp1702582 in my repo
<cjwatson> If you've managed to confuse git's merge algorithms somehow ...
<nacc> (the same hash)
<nacc> cjwatson: let me see what happens locally
<nacc> cjwatson: it's a FF locally
<cjwatson> Yeah, I don't see anything obviously wrong and it's EOW for me.  You could dig into lp:turnip (turnip/api/store.py:get_merge_diff) to see if you see anything?
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: interesting, pygit2 is generating that output, from the index. Debugging why (merge_base on the same commits shows that debian/sid is the merge-base, which implies a FF)
<nacc> cjwatson: enjoy your w/e
<nacc> rbasak: --^ this might be something for your list, as you come up to speed on launchpad
<nacc> rbasak: i'm not sure why it worked in one case, but not in two
#launchpad 2017-07-09
<dbn2> i recently signed up for a ubuntu one account and keep hitting an oops when trying to login to launchpad. the most recent one is OOPS-6529420485f650a7bf14f365ed413243. any ideas? i'd really like to file a bug
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6529420485f650a7bf14f365ed413243
<dbn2> is there any way for me to file a bug in launchpad without going through ubuntu one?
<cjwatson> dbn2: No, and you're running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242.  We can fix that for you but need to wait until some sysadmins are available, so it'll be tomorrow
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> dbn2: You can file a ticket about the login failure at feedback@launchpad.net to make sure we remember, if you want
<cjwatson> dbn2: Sorry for the inconvenience, but shouldn't take *too* long to repair
#launchpad 2018-07-02
<handsome_feng> Hi, could someone here handle my request? Thanks! https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670540
<wgrant> handsome_feng: Done.
<handsome_feng> wgrant: Thank you very much!
<Laney> what's the right invocation to change the owner of a git_repository from the API?
<Laney> I tried setting 'owner' and calling lp_save() on all the things but it didn't get updated
<cjwatson> That ought to work.  Do you have a transcript?
<Laney> I'll run it again.
<cjwatson> You should just need to call lp_save on the repository
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m4ZGPBFjNC/
<cjwatson> gits[0].lp_refresh()
<cjwatson> Wait, what is gits in this case?
<cjwatson> Can I have a more complete transcript? :P
<cjwatson> I bet gits is a collection
<Laney> It is, it's from getBranches() or something
<cjwatson> Listify it first, or assign gits[0] to a variable
<cjwatson> Otherwise the __getitem__ inside gits[0] does a separate fetch from the webservice each time and so forgets your changes
<cjwatson> Bit of a gotcha with collections
<Laney> Ahh, this is a peculiarity with LP programming that I'm not aware of
<Laney> That works, thanks!
<cjwatson> np, it's not at all obvious when you haven't encountered it before
<Laney> Oh, but I've got to fix the subscribers too
<cjwatson> You can call methods without this trick - it's only property assignments that are problematic
<cjwatson> Though it may be a good idea anyway to avoid excessive webservice calls
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Three_things_to_make_your_client_faster has a little trick to see what webservice calls are happening
<Laney> That'll be useful, cheers
<Laney> Good semantic use of HTTP error codes (409 in this case)
<cjwatson> Yeah, the LP webservice is sort of what you get if you go all-out on REST design and kinda forget the performance bit
#launchpad 2018-07-03
<AuroraAvenue> Hi there, how do I see the vulnerbility report of the ubuntu one account sign-in canary ?
<AuroraAvenue> feel hansome just waiting here ....
<cjwatson> AuroraAvenue: Not sure what you're referring to exactly.
<cjwatson> (Also, IRC is asynchronous; you shouldn't generally expect instant responses.)
#launchpad 2018-07-04
<danialbehzadi> Is there a problem with launchpad?
<danialbehzadi> my builds got fail with weird logs:  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/377127491/buildlog.txt.gz
<danialbehzadi> And that happen only for artful and bionic. Cosmic is fine: https://code.launchpad.net/~dani.behzi/+recipe/traktor
<acheronuk> danialbehzadi: it happens intermittently for any release. just randomness I thing that you avoided it on cosmic, as it is very infrequent
<acheronuk> #canonical-sysadmin have an open ticket on the keyserver glitches last I heard, as the issue is that going awol for a response sometimes
<acheronuk> usually on the chroot failure it report, as retry will work
 * acheronuk swears at keyboard
<acheronuk> *reports, a retry
<danialbehzadi> acheronuk: How can I retry the build?
<acheronuk> danialbehzadi: in this case. just click on request builds on the recipe page
<danialbehzadi> acheronuk: There is no "request build there"
<acheronuk> danialbehzadi: https://i.imgur.com/AfXZkig.png
<danialbehzadi> acheronuk: Oh, I see!
<danialbehzadi> acheronuk: Thanks
#launchpad 2018-07-06
<zoon01> are here admins around to delete an translation completely?
<zoon01> i messedup de.po and de_DE
<ricotz> hello, I am seeing this chroot problem https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/15093226
<acheronuk> ricotz: flaky ubuntu keyserver. I've had that happen from time to time. canonical sysadmin did have an open ticket on it
<acheronuk> retry usually sorts it
<kkeithley> yesterday I built my (glusterfs-4.1.1) packages with no problem. Today I'm trying to respin with arm64 and armhf enabled. The arm packages have built, but the amd64 and i386 builds are all failing with chroot problems.
<cjwatson> just retry those - there are known keyserver issues that cause that
<cjwatson> in fact I'll do a batch-retry of today's failures
<cjwatson> (done)
<kkeithley> mkay. I've been retrying them. quite a few times. As long as it's a known problem I'll keep retrying
<cjwatson> ask #canonical-sysadmin if it persists.  I'm off today
<ricotz> retrying doesn't help here :(
<cjwatson> then a sysadmin will need to fix the keyservers - LP staff can't
<ricotz> is the ticket public viewable?
<cjwatson> no idea
<cjwatson> see "off today"
<ricotz> alright, thanks
<cjwatson> I've poked our internal outage channel
<acheronuk> 2/2 uploads failed for me :/
<cjwatson> nothing more possible to be done here
<cjwatson> it's in sysadmins' hands
<acheronuk> some ppas seem ok. others fail time after time. weird
<cjwatson> yes, there's caching involved.
<cjwatson> so such an effect is to be expected.
<acheronuk> so maybe a temp way around it if you NEED to get something built, is to build in an ok ppa and then copy over
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> or maybe not. sigh
<cjwatson> OK, the keyserver issues should be better now
<cjwatson> retrying a bunch of earlier failures
<cjwatson> (bug in an Apache rewrite rule, apparently)
#launchpad 2018-07-07
<Lord-Kamina> Hi.
<Lord-Kamina> I created a ppa yesterday, uploaded a bunch of packages that are failing to build (trying to sort all deps still), was trying to add the ppa to a testing machine to see what was wrong...
<Lord-Kamina> But I cannot add it, because apparently the key does not exist.
<Lord-Kamina> How can I fix this?
<Lord-Kamina> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x1E0A4B32AA748B9D11C4528301A509285F2EA337
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: What's your Launchpad username?
<wgrant> There's some drama ongoing with the keyserver network atm due to a DoS bug
<Lord-Kamina> litenstein
<Lord-Kamina> Meaning it should fix itself at some point?
<Lord-Kamina> I don't suppose there is anyway to get that key so I can manually submit it to the server?
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: Can you file a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to track this? I can't see exactly where the key has gotten lost.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<holocronweaver> Hi, while submitting a bug using 'ubuntu-bug linux' I am receiving a "Timeout error". (Error ID: OOPS-542d12f8b71ef889d400b8562c403365)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-542d12f8b71ef889d400b8562c403365
<holocronweaver> To clarify, the timeout is occurring when I click "Submit Bug Report".
<Lord-Kamina> Is the keyserver still experiencing issues?
<Lord-Kamina> I thought I'd try disabling my ppa (haven't deleted it yet) and creating a new one. I did, but as soon as I uploaded a package, I got the exact same signing key as the first ppa, and it still doesn't seem to be available to the server.
<wgrant> Lord-Kamina: All of a user's PPAs share the same key
#launchpad 2018-07-08
<wgrant> (and creating a new PPA won't force an already generated key to be reuploaded)
<wgrant> The key clearly exists on the secure server that signs things, but I probably won't be able to grab it from there and reupload the public half to the keyservers until Monday
<Lord-Kamina> wgrant, thanks for clearing it up.
<nickoe> Hello
<nickoe> Is it possible to download a mail archive from the lauchpad mailing list service?  such that it can be fed to patchwork sor something like tahat?
<sdeziel> hello, I recently created a new team + PPA on LP (https://launchpad.net/~sdeziel.info/+archive/ubuntu/infra) but I cannot fetch the PPA's GPG key: https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x0AA7234DBBF0E2111323F1E3631D7285D12F590A
<sdeziel> they keyserver url sometimes return a 503 and sometimes a no result found
<sdeziel> s/they/the/
<sdeziel> I'm not alone apparently: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670706
<cjwatson> nickoe: We can give list admins an mbox on request: ask on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
#launchpad 2019-07-01
<tsimonq2> Are the builders OK? amd64 seems to have an awful lot of "cleaning" builders where the last build was hours ago.
<tsimonq2> There's also a queue of 11 items and most builders are "Idle" or "Cleaning"
<tsimonq2> Some of it solved itself, but e.g. lcy01-amd64-007 looks a bit off.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: I wouldn't worry too much about it with empty queues, but probably some kind of temporary network event.  I'll poke them
#launchpad 2019-07-02
<teward> hmm... are the builders being slow or having other network issues?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anki/2.1.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1/+build/17208521 has been running for 51 minutes, and that's a pure python package... not sure if it's resources or just the system not relaying me the console logs in any expedient fashion but it seems unusual for it to be sitting here for 51 minutes in the queue after upload
<teward> either that or the builder froze up
<teward> cjwatson: not sure if you can poke it ^ but it does look frozen from what I can see
<teward> (i hate pinging...)
<wgrant> teward: This time of day it's probably better to ping me
<wgrant> Let's see.
<sarnold> 00:37:12 ..
<teward> wgrant: ack.  wasn't sure if you were still here (last time I saw you was... 02:40 yesterday in my logs, so...)
<teward> wgrant: thank you either way :)
<wgrant> teward: Well I've been to sleep in between
<wgrant> It's nearing 11am here
<teward> heh :p
<teward> ahh so you're that far ahead right, makes sense.
<teward> wgrant: it's been stuck at "Setting up python3.7-minimal (3.7.4~rc1-1) ..." for at least 20-30 minutes, which makes no sense 'cause I can't see WHY that'd take that long to set up even in the builders
<teward> which makes me think "stuck"
<wgrant> teward: Yeah, something was a bit stuck. Fixed.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<teward> wgrant: thanks for looking :)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: ack
<mvo> hey, quick question - I setup a core-beta snap inhttps://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+snap/core-beta  and its setup to auto-upload to the store. however I don't see any with "snapcraft history core" and no indication in the build that the upload failed (s390x build happend >20min ago). any hints for me?
 * mvo tries to disable/enable the build
<cjwatson> mvo: disabling/enabling will make no difference.  let me have a quick look
<cjwatson> mvo: I mean the s390x build failed, but I assume you've seen that
<mvo> cjwatson: yeah, it fails with that it can't clone the core-snap repo it seems
<mvo> cjwatson: I disabled upload and then re-enabled upload and it seems to have made a difference, I got an SSO login and then had the "upload to the store" button (might be coincidence of course)
<cjwatson> mvo: Can you see if this snap is perhaps in a review queue in the store?  You should be able to see it somewhere on https://dashboard.snapcraft.io/snaps/
<cjwatson> mvo: Yeah, please stop messing about with that, it's only going to confuse things :)
 * mvo stops
<cjwatson> Makes it harder for me to correlate current state with logs
<mvo> this is what I see in the build log "fatal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/core-snap/': GnuTLS recv error (-110): The TLS connection was non-properly terminated."
<cjwatson> That was probably a temporary error
<mvo> cjwatson: sorry :( I think I messed this up then, I re-logined
<mvo> (since, stopped doing anything now)
<cjwatson> mvo: Do have a look at the dashboard though, since I suspect it's in a queue there
<mvo> yeah, now its coming in
<wgrant> Supported architectures
<wgrant> s390x
<wgrant> Package path
<wgrant> Built at
<wgrant> 2019-07-02 09:59 - 51 minutes ago
<wgrant> Submission date
<wgrant> 2019-07-02 10:46 - 4 minutes ago
<mvo> yes, clicked on "upload this package to the store" in the individual build page
<wgrant> Ah
<mvo> again, appologies I destroyed evidence apparently
<mvo> (sorry, wanted to get this beta out for QA and was too impatient)
<cjwatson> Yeah, I can't work this out any more I don't think
<cjwatson> You've done too much
<tkamppeter> Hi,
<cjwatson> I've asked twom to join though since some of his recent changes might be relevant
<tkamppeter> I have cloned the LP repo of network-manager via
<tkamppeter> git clone https://git.launchpad.net/network-manager
<mvo> sorry! I will be more patient next time.
<mvo> I have a vague memory though that the auth for the store-upload can expire and that setting to "not upload", save, "upload", save fixes thngs but that may be outdated info
<tkamppeter> Then I have done changes, did "git commit -a" and then I pushed the result using
<tkamppeter> git push git+ssh://till-kamppeter@git.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/+git/network-manager
<tkamppeter> This creates a repo on my LP account.
<cjwatson> That's the wrong path
<cjwatson> You want /~till-kamppeter/network-manager
<cjwatson> If you have the +git in there then it makes a personal namespace which won't be mergeable into the project one
<tkamppeter> Now I want to propose my changes to be merged into the original, but on
<tkamppeter> https://code.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/+git/network-manager/+ref/master
<cjwatson> tkamppeter: you can stop typing and read my answer :)
<tkamppeter> I do not see a link for a merge proposal.
<cjwatson> mvo: The expiry problems should mostly be solved nowadays I think, and in any case I wouldn't expect expiry yet for a snap set up in March
<tkamppeter> Thanks, will try.
<tkamppeter> cjwatson,
<tkamppeter> git push git+ssh://till-kamppeter@git.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter/network-manager
<tkamppeter> gives
<tkamppeter> fatal: remote error: Unexpected Zope exception: TimeoutError: timeout exceeded.
<cjwatson> That's because of a service outage at the moment.  Should be fixed shortly
<tkamppeter> cjwatson, thanks.
<tkamppeter> cjwatson, it is working now, thanks.
<tkamppeter> cjwatson, merge proposal worked now, thanks. More and easier accessible documentation would be great. Or ways how it works in GitHub/GitLab.
<cjwatson> tkamppeter: Yeah, the GitHub model is less flexible but in some ways simpler.  We do have bugs for making things a bit more obvious and I expect we'll be taking a serious look at the whole thing sometime in the next nine months or so
<rbasak> tkamppeter: my suggestion to make that better is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1813778
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813778 in Launchpad itself ""Personal" push URLs not displayed on code pages" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I essentially agree with that bug - we just need to sort out all the details.
<rbasak> ack
<rbasak> I wonder if tkamppeter would have found that sufficient, or if something further would have been needed
<seb128> +git also seems like it's confusing as a name
<seb128> using +personal or something instead could maybe help?
<rbasak> seb128: AIUI, the mistake is to add +git or +anything. Usually that is not required.
<rbasak> (except for +source to indicate the target package)
<seb128> rbasak, yeah, I don't know how people end up with that url in use, perhaps because there is no obvious instructions and poking around they see those
<rbasak> seb128: maybe https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Repository_URLs?
<rbasak> Though it does say "no particular connection to any project or package", perhaps what that means is not obvious to those not familiar with Launchpad's model.
<seb128> yeah, maybe...
<srwalter> I'm having trouble with a PPA upload.  I had a few initial errors, which I fixed, but I'm still getting rejected and with no obvious error message now, "Rejected: Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error."  (stevenrwalter/lxk is the PPA)
#launchpad 2019-07-03
<cjwatson> srwalter: I can have a look in the morning if nobody gets there first.  Maybe file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion to remind us?
<cjwatson> (can't look at logs from where I am at the moment)
<wgrant> srwalter: You're right that it's being rejected with no indication of the error, but I see from earlier uploads that you had some weird files in the .changes. How are you building the package? Can you upload it somewhere else so we can download it and see what might be wrong?
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: do you know when the daily/weekly/regular CVE DB updates are integrated into LP?  Just curious the frequency of it
<wgrant> teward: The import runs daily.
<teward> ack
<teward> ah i see the CVE extractor from comments has pulled in the CVEs I was looking to see, and the system'll autoupdate the CVEs with actual descriptions later.  Good.  :D
<srwalter> wgrant: I think that launchpad doesn't like debian/source/format being set to "3.0 (git)"  that's why that .bundle file (or maybe it's named .git?) was uploaded
<wgrant> srwalter: Right, no widely used archive management software supports 3.0 (git)
<wgrant> (it has major copyright compliance issues, along with bloat)
<tsimonq2> That's a thing?
<sarnold> I've never seen one in the wild, anyway
<tsimonq2> How would you even do that? :)
<srwalter> Ah, didn't realize that.  I just didn't want to deal with patches in my git repo :)
<tsimonq2> Sorry for dogpiling on you srwalter, it just piqued my curiosity.
<srwalter> no problem :)  I don't remember what I googled for, but I came across that somehow and seemed like it did what I wanted
<wgrant> srwalter: I believe there are tools around to translate a git repo into a nice 3.0 (quilt) source package, but I'm not familiar with specifics.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net unavailable for maintenance 2019-07-05 00:00-01:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), I think the PPA publisher is stuck again
<cjwatson> ricotz: I unstuck it a little while ago but it has a backlog
<cjwatson> It is working though
<ricotz> cjwatson, I see, thanks!
#launchpad 2019-07-04
<cjwatson> git.launchpad.net going down for maintenance in a moment
#launchpad 2019-07-05
<hloeung> Launchpad git down for maintenance
<hloeung> we're done with Launchpad git maintenance
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wxl> how can i see all of a team's bug subscriptions?
<hloeung> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~$TEAM/+subscribedbugs
<hloeung> wxl: ^
<wxl> thx hloeung
<wxl> it's actually +packagebugs i wanted but i don't think i worded my question right to get to that XD
<wgrant> hloeung, wxl: https://launchpad.net/~$TEAM/+structural-subscriptions is even more direct
<hloeung> hmm, that's new to me
<hloeung> LP git down for more maintenance
<hloeung> back up
<GyrosGeier> hm
<GyrosGeier> it seems https://git.launchpad.net/~sjr/kicad is b0rked
<cjwatson> ++detail?
<GyrosGeier> "Scanning this repository for changes failed. You can manually rescan if required."
<cjwatson> yeah, already working on that
<GyrosGeier> ah cool
<cjwatson> we redeployed last night, most things don't seem too bad but internal API performance is terrible
<cjwatson> currently trying to work out why
<GyrosGeier> I just force-pushed there, and didn't get an acknowledgement
<GyrosGeier> one day I'll manage to replace my Jenkins instance with something that can actually synchronize multiple working directories against its own cache instead of doing five independent clones
<GyrosGeier> that should reduce the load a bit
<cjwatson> git.launchpad.net reads straight off disk, so if it isn't showing your commits then they didn't get pushed
<cjwatson> that won't just be a problem of the webapp frontend failing to scan stuff
<cjwatson> (https://git.launchpad.net/... I mean)
<GyrosGeier> mmh
<cjwatson> oh, but that page does show a recent commit on the msvc branch
<GyrosGeier> hmm
<GyrosGeier> then it should have worked
<cjwatson> right, but the repository scan step is a separate one that goes through the internal API service that as I said is having problems
<cjwatson> git pushes/pulls should see current stuff
<GyrosGeier> yes, the "git push" hung for a while
<GyrosGeier> but the data seems to have arrived
<GyrosGeier> so all is well
<GyrosGeier> hm
<GyrosGeier> now git ls-remote returns empty string
<GyrosGeier> https://jenkins.simonrichter.eu/job/windows-kicad-msvc-head/scmPollLog/
<GyrosGeier> that triggers Jenkins builds for all jobs
<RikMills> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Firefighting: LP git | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> no need for more reports right now thanks
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> git.launchpad.net reverted to old deployment, so we should have normality again for the time being.  Apologies for the disruption
<Nafallo> thanks cjwatson :-)
<GyrosGeier> whee
<GyrosGeier> thanks
<Laney> do I need any special permissions to have an organisation's repo to show up on BSI?
<cjwatson> The web team maintains BSI; but IIRC you need to be an owner of the organisation
<Laney> ah thanks, sorry I thought it was an LP team thing
#launchpad 2019-07-06
<wxl> i have a contributor who's reaching irc via telegram so he can't very well pop in here but he's submitted his pgp fingerprint but has never received an email. is something amiss?
<blackswan> i just uploaded a package, and it built, and it's just sitting there, not published. status "pending".  the build finished 8 minutes ago. am i just being impatient or is there a problem?
<blackswan> https://launchpad.net/~hermit/+archive/ubuntu/bionic-ppa/+packages
<blackswan> i was just being impatient.
#launchpad 2019-07-07
<alkisg> Hi, I think a launchpad user got affected by a virus, which then uploaded infected .doc/.zip files in launchpad, specifically comment 4 in LP bug #1676064
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1676064 in epoptes (Ubuntu) "package epoptes 0.5.10-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676064
<alkisg> What's the policy there? I think I have access to remove the .zip, but not delete the spam message...
<cjwatson> alkisg: I've removed it and configured that user's LP account to not accept unsigned email
<cjwatson> thanks
<alkisg> Thank you too cjwatson
<alkisg> (and for grub and for all the rest as well :))
<jwtiyar> hey
<jwtiyar> i want to view more than 10 string while translating
#launchpad 2020-06-29
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1210748/comments/35  "credit and complete instructions:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopi...uchpad#p813402"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1210748 in linux (Ubuntu) "On Lenovo Thinkpad Twist internal mouse does not work after turning on machine, only works after reboot" [High,Invalid]
<CarlFK> I would be very surprised if I ...ed that url.
<CarlFK> did some comment fixer fix it?
<CarlFK> never mind, I see what I did: coppied the ...ed url from https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=205219&p=1067332&hilit=813402#p1067332
#launchpad 2020-06-30
<ricotz> SpecialK|Canon, hello, my opengpg key expired, how long does it take for launchpad to update its copy of my key which I updated on keys.openpgp.org?
<ricotz> uploaded it to https://keyserver.ubuntu.com as well now
<ricotz> it works again
<ricotz> not fully yet, when reloading https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0xE4884AEEDE4CC02043C3D8045DECDBA89270E723 is randomly shows the updated or old key information
<ricotz> SpecialK|Canon, ^
<cjwatson> Launchpad doesn't operate the keyserver
<cjwatson> Ask Canonical sysadmins
<cjwatson> ricotz: ^-
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, I see, is there an IRC channel?
<ricotz> ah #canonical-sysadmin
<cjwatson> ricotz: or rt@ubuntu.com
<ricotz> cjwatson, ok, I will wait a bit, maybe the server is just in flux
<SpecialK|Canon> Sorry, was at lunch - very much what Colin said; have you had subsequent joy ricotz?
<ricotz> SpecialK|Canon, no worries, the keyserver issues is still present, and there was no response at #canonical-sysadmin yet
<Laney> would it be worth filing a bug (or is there one already maybe?) to ask if the thresholds for when to display the Javascript UI elements vs. redirecting to another page can be raised?
<SpecialK|Canon> Laney: much easier for us to mark a bug as duplicate if it turns out we already know about it, than to divine the existence if we didn't - please file away!
<SpecialK|Canon> "bug", ykwim
<Laney> SpecialK|Canon: righto
<SpecialK|Canon> Cheers!
<Laney> I thought it might elicit a 'no, never' or be a FAQ or something :-)
<SpecialK|Canon> Nodnod, fair - not to my knowledge at least
<Laney> it is done!
#launchpad 2020-07-01
<alkisg> New PPAs have rsa4096 keys, my old ts.sch.gr one has rsa1024. I'm able to send new keys to my users; is there any way (or reason?!) to upgrade it to rsa4096?
<cjwatson> alkisg: I'm afraid it's not currently possible.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1331914
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331914 in Launchpad itself "Allow users to re-generate a PPA signing key" [High,Triaged]
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson, np, as long as it's still working without issues for the users... :)
<gunix> hello
<gunix> we got some new servers and we think our IPs are blocked and can not reach launchpad so we can't get packages
<gunix> here is an IP from our servers: 43.250.207.3
<cjwatson> gunix: Can you get an mtr from you to ppa.launchpad.ne?
<cjwatson> ppa.launchpad.net, rather
<cjwatson> gunix: Also probably better to raise a ticket with our sysadmins by emailing rt@ubuntu.com - Launchpad staff don't deal with stuff like blocking IPs and we can't directly see what's blocked, so you're better off dealing with our sysadmins directly
<gunix> cjwatson: that helps a lot, thank you! we can send an email
<gunix> ppa.launchpad.ne does not resolve
<gunix> .net?
<cjwatson> gunix: 14:28 <cjwatson> ppa.launchpad.net, rather
<cjwatson> was just a typo
<gunix> oh yeah sorry
<gunix> i didn't sleep much ^^
<gunix> cjwatson: this is the MTR: https://bpa.st/LZMQ ... it looks like it is a datacenter issue
<cjwatson> gunix: That looks like a routing loop somewhere in a network owned by Servers Australia, and nothing to do with us
<cjwatson> (see "whois 221.121.135.231")
<cjwatson> gunix: Probably best reported to your upstream ISP in that case
<gunix> cjwatson: yea, so i won't bother this with rt. we will just email the datacenter. thank you!
<cjwatson> yw
#launchpad 2020-07-02
<alkisg> Hi, I tried deleting my PPA and re-creating it in order to get rid of the 1024 signing key, to get a 4096 one.
<alkisg> Now the old PPA is not deleted (ppa:alkisg), and the new one still has 1024 (ppa:alkisg/ppa2)...
<alkisg> I'll delete PPA2 as well, and hope that after a while a cleanup job will run, that will allow me to recreate ppa:alkisg... any help appreciated :)
<alkisg> I.e. if it's possible to completely delete all my alkisg PPAs and create a new key; otherwise if I could just get back alkisg:ppa...
<alkisg> PPAs got deleted... re-creating ppa:alkisg...
<alkisg> It got the same 1024 key. If it's possible to somehow get a 4096 key for alkisg (even with deleting/recreating PPAs), please tell me, thanks
<cjwatson> alkisg: It is not possible
<cjwatson> Sorry
<cjwatson> That's why that bug exists
<alkisg> Thank you :)
#launchpad 2020-07-04
<alkisg> Hi, is it possible to change the description of a ppa (https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+edit) without changing the Release Label?
<alkisg> Because I think both are updated at the same time, which results in this apt warning, which can be very confusing to inexperienced users:
<alkisg> E: Repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ts.sch.gr/ppa/ubuntu focal InRelease' changed its 'Label' value from 'Αποθετήριο Τεχνικής Στήριξης ΣΕΠΕΗΥ' to 'Αποθετήριο ενημερώσεων ΣΕΠΕΗΥ'
<cjwatson> alkisg: The Label field is always taken from the PPA's *display name*, but the *description* is separate and you can change that freely
<alkisg> cjwatson: oh I'm sorry I didn't express myself properly. I meant that I want to change the PPA "display name" without affecting the "Label" field (as it's causing apt warnings), which I guess you already answered that it can't be done...
<cjwatson> alkisg: It cannot, no
<alkisg> There's a "PPA description" there (https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ubuntu/ppa) and a Description there (http://ppa.launchpad.net/ts.sch.gr/ppa/ubuntu/dists/focal/Release), but I didn't mean any of them, I meant the display name
<alkisg> Thank you once more :)
<cjwatson> https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/archivepublisher/publishing.py#n1012 is fairly straightforward
<alkisg> If I put appstream metadata in my PPA packages, they'll still not show up in `gnome-software` due to launchpad not exporting metadata, right?
<alkisg> Are there any plans to support appstream metadata in launchpad?
<cjwatson> alkisg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1574948, but it's not currently planned
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574948 in Launchpad itself "PPAs: no appstream-generator / dep11 data" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> (I don't disagree with the suggestions there though)
<alkisg> Merci! :)
